#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-08
<Bernhard> after installing ubuntu server 11.4 i get these errors. On reboot the file system /boot is corrupted. When i repair this disk with knoppix cd it says it was uncleanly unmounted. after repair it boots normal. But after a reboot i gives the same error. The error message is Cannot write bytes: pipe error. Basicly it does not unmount /boot correctly. Then i installed Debian to see if it was a
<Bernhard> software issue. But the i get about a similar error. When Debian shuts down it says something like this: cannot unmount file system failed.  So it seems it is some sort of same issue.. idears ?
<ali1234> i'm guessing hardware problem or kernel bug, but you need to check dmesg
<daubers> Morning
<diplo> morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MooDoo> hello all
<brobostigon> hello MooDoo
<popey> GOOD MORNING EGHAM!
<brobostigon> morning popey
<brobostigon> will the gingerbread gmail app, pick up email, without sync anabled, but with background data ?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: not sure i just turn on wifi or 3g and press refresh lol
<brobostigon> hmm, ok.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm
<brobostigon> thank you MooDoo
<MooDoo> no worries
<oimon> what a depressing weekend :(
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> orning czajkowski
<JamesTait> Morning all! o/
<filo1234> Hi to all
<filo1234> I need to enable autologin in GDM, but I need to do it from shell, because I have only an ssh access now...someone knows where is configuration file for to do it?
<filo1234> In other version I edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<kazade> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<kazade> I don't suppose anyone knows where there's documentation on getting paid-for apps into the software centre?
<jpds> kazade: http://www.canonical.com/partners/isv
<jpds> kazade: You probably want: http://www.canonical.com/partners/become-a-partner
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Paul Mellors] Wordpress + Comments - http://paulmellors.blogspot.com/2011/08/wordpress-comments.html
<bigcalm> Just got an email from my fiancé(e?) saying that she's pre-booked for the evening of our anniversary. I thought this only happened to blokes?
<czajkowski> bigcalm: you mean it's only blokes who forget the date
<kazade> thanks jpds
<bigcalm> czajkowski: aye
<jpds> kazade: No problem.
<czajkowski> bigcalm: aww
<bigcalm> czajkowski: "Perhaps we can do something nice this weekend, outside of Oggcamp time"
<dutchie> solution: ask a girl out on her birthday
<czajkowski> bigcalm: when is your anniversary ?
<bigcalm> 10th Aug
<czajkowski> dutchie: nooooo
<Myrtti> oh man
 * MooDoo is lucky that his wifes birthday is the same day as his :)
<czajkowski> MooDoo: hehe
<Myrtti> this whole discussion is so funny in the light of when my birthday is
<bigcalm> I wonder if I can get flowers delivered to the hotel
<czajkowski> dutchie: cant cheat someone out of 2 celebrations
<czajkowski> Myrtti: I'm sure you can
<bigcalm> Myrtti: do we get to sing happy birthday to you at the weekend?
<czajkowski> bigcalm: aye flowers deliver anytime any place
<dutchie> czajkowski: heh, it just happened, rather than a conscious choice
<Myrtti> bigcalm: if you insist, I promise to blush and go all red
<bigcalm> \o/
<czajkowski> :)
<bigcalm> Which day is it on?
<Myrtti> Saturday
<Myrtti> the 11111th birthday
<czajkowski> so I was mulling over a talk topic - life outside of IRC in a FLOSS community
<bigcalm> Still not finalised? Oh my
<MooDoo> Myrtti: rubbish we already know it's your 18th, don't deny it :)
<czajkowski> bigcalm: wondering would people think it's interesting
<gord> ... life outside of irc?
<bigcalm> It's a possibility
<gord> the thing with the burning hate ball?
<czajkowski> life outside of an irc channel :)
<gord> ... sleep?
<MooDoo> life?  outside?  <shudder>
<bigcalm> Life outside of an IRC channel for me is the IDE
 * bigcalm grumbles and codes
<gord> czajkowski, would actually be an interesting topic :)
<czajkowski> gord: are you coming to oggcamp
<MooDoo> bigcalm: sounds like a file...."Grumbles and Codes" :)
<MooDoo> s/film
<gord> czajkowski, nope, was thinking about it but after working all evenings last week and this week and all weekend last weekend to get things in for feature freeze on thursday.. i need a rest on the weekend
<gord> or i could just collapse in to a ball, whatever
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> no jammy dodgers for you
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
 * czajkowski stabs davmor2 
<MooDoo> bit harsh eh c\
<davmor2> morning MooDoo and everyone else and czajkowski
<MooDoo> czajkowski:
<davmor2> c\ the new cz<tab>
<davmor2> gives czajkowski a hug sounds like she needs to feel the love :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: she's just stebbed you, you could at least steal her biscuits
<davmor2> MooDoo: no cause then she'll feel the stabbing was justified this way czajkowski just feels guilty :D
<czajkowski> I have no guilt when it  comes to you
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah like that's going to happen...
<MooDoo> czajkowski: i'll hug you as you've not stabbed me today ... YET!
<davmor2> MooDoo: czajkowski: Hahahahahaha
<oimon> popey: visio £500? surely not? what does it do?
<popey> full version is 900 quid
 * oimon falls over
<oimon> that's obscene
<popey> heh
<popey> you should see how much SAP charge for their software
<popey> for the HR module of SAP the license fee is in part (AIUI) based on how much you pay your staff
<popey> it's a percentage of your payroll
<oimon> wrong wrong wrong
<MooDoo> isn't viseo a flow chart type of tool?
<oimon> it's terrible and so wrong
<MooDoo> s/visio
<oimon> if the looting in my home town wasn't bad enough, somebody opened my carton of orange juice for the week i had in the office fridge - where were the police eh?
<oimon> is nothing sacred?
<oimon> and a dog did a poo on my doorstep last night :(
<popey> friend of mine works for a company where _people_ poo on the doorstep regularly
<oimon> in east london?
<MooDoo> popey: microsoft cambridge :)
<MooDoo> ?
<popey> not quite sure where he is
<MartijnVdS> We have people who poo on the walls here in the office
<MartijnVdS> He hasn't been caught for >4 years now
<MartijnVdS> (or she?)
<oimon> dna testing?
 * MooDoo is going to beat all of you, i'm getting a device in 4 weeks that will poo EVERYWHERE and at ANY TIME
<oimon> i thought the netherlands were a civilised place
<MooDoo> s/device/baby :)
<MooDoo> lol
<MartijnVdS> oimon: it tends to be
<oimon> loads of my local shops got trashed last night :(
<oimon> MartijnVdS: they put poo on the walls of the toilet or the office?
<davmor2> MooDoo: You mad fool, I'd of thought by your time of life you'd know what cause them and how to prevent it ;)
<MartijnVdS> oimon: toilet
<MartijnVdS> oimon: (stall)
<oimon> look for a guy that looks like this: http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2006-11-20/
<andylockran> morning guys and gals!
<MartijnVdS> \o andylockran
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> howdy howdy howdy
<Myrtti> soo
<andylockran> :)
<Myrtti> are there any lightning talk slots planned for oggcamp?
<MartijnVdS> Leprechaun giving a lightning talk: http://i.imgur.com/Taqwt.jpg
<oimon> MartijnVdS: quick video question - i remember speaking to you about deinterlacing..
<oimon> i ripped and encoded a dvd and made a new dvd, in order to combine 3 short dvds into 1. but the final result was "wobbly",, especailly with horizontal movement of the chracters - did i miss a step? do i need to deinterlace?
<MooDoo> davmor2: well i did advise her to take a shower ;)
<davmor2> MooDoo: hahaha
<MartijnVdS> oimon: I think you need to deinterlace, yes
<MartijnVdS> oimon: http://www.100fps.com/
<oimon> didn't think it would be necessary when ripping from a dvd
<MartijnVdS> oimon: that page explains everything you ever wanted to know about interlacing, deinterlacing methods, how and why
<MartijnVdS> oimon: depends on how the DVD was mastered (and the video on it encoded)
<oimon> what a pain in teh butt this is :(
<MartijnVdS> oimon: Read 100fps.com, then with everything you've learned adapt ffmpeg command line :)
<gord> oh ffmpeg? i just use handbrake, handles all this for you
<oimon> i did use handbrake
<MartijnVdS> OK toggle the right switches in handbrake
<MartijnVdS> same thing really :)
<MartijnVdS> you just have to know what each switch does :)
<oimon> took me hours...gonna have to do it all again :(
<gord> decomb, set to auto, does everything for you :)
<davmor2> So popey you bought MS office why exactly?
<MartijnVdS> oimon: tip: set it to do the first 5 minutes only
<MartijnVdS> oimon: then check if it worked
<popey> davmor2: because I need it for work
<popey> contrary to what most free software advocates believe, OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice are nmot 100% compatible with Microsoft Office.
<davmor2> popey: so why didn't work provide you with a copy?
<MartijnVdS> popey: in which way?
<gord> :O shocking
<popey> davmor2: I _am_ 'work' in this case
 * popey is employed by a company he owns
<MartijnVdS> ooh, rich kid eh :P
<gord> lemonade stands don't bring in much dough
<popey> windscreen wash sir?
<MartijnVdS> gord: LibreOffice doesn't come with WordArt though!
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: there are a boat load of small things, macro set etc that don't work the same in OO.o/LO
<MartijnVdS> gord: or Comic Sans
<MooDoo> popey: well there is your first mistake asking, just wash the windscreen and stick out your hand
<popey> heh
<popey> thats where I have been going wrong
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: embedded objects work badly in OOo
<Cassull> moin
<gord> okay, after half an hour i think i am done with this album that is nothing but different chiptune versions of axel f
<MartijnVdS> gord: next up: http://www.demoscenetimemachine.com/
<davmor2> popey: I knew you were, so you're company bought you a copy of MS office then ;)  not you :)  wash your hands of it and move on :)
<davmor2> popey: so here's the biggy, did you buy the MS version, Mac version, and are you running it on Microsoft of in wine?
<popey> I bought the Windows version which I am running under Windows.
<popey> on bare metal
<davmor2> popey: Fair enough, I was going to ask how it ran under wine if that was the case but now I shall not :)
<diplo> Anyone have a Android phone that they don't want in here ?
<gord> i wonder how nice it would with virtualbox under that cool native mode
<gord> i'm not curious enough to spend the money on ms office to find out though ;)
<davmor2> diplo: No! however if you go to the orange shop you can pick up a reasonable pay as you go one called the San Francisco for a £100 if that helps
<diplo> Ooh I'll take a look ta davmor2
<oimon> gord: what's that decomb thing you mentioned? a separate app or part of handbrake
<gord> oimon, park of handbrake
<MartijnVdS> oimon: it's a processing flag in your favourite transcoding app
<MartijnVdS> gord: parking brake? :P
<davmor2> diplo: it doesn't have the fastest processor in the world, and you can upgrade it by rooting and using blade upgrades if orange haven't yet for your info
<oimon> gord: ah, found it hidden away
 * daubers waits for the microwave to go *ping*
<oimon> decomb has off, custom, default.
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Rig it to go "Awoooga!" next time :)
<diplo> Basically just want to get started, really don't want another contract :/
<diplo> If i could find a second hand desire / something similar I'd go for it
<oimon> i love that you can now upload photos to ubuntu one folder from android :)
<gord> diplo, the android sdk does have an emulator y'know
<diplo> heh, again something I want to try, but actually want a physical phone.
<oimon> handbrake doesn't support ripping to divx anymore :(
<diplo> Had *old* Nokias for a couple of years now
<davmor2> diplo: http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/san-francisco-from-orange-in-grey
<diplo> Just found one on ebay near end of auction for £21
<gord> oimon, right, because divx is awful.. just use x264 :) turn off a bunch of options if its too slow
<oimon> i have a dvd player that plays divx, would save me a lot of time encoding
<gord> so... you are ripping a dvd to... put on a dvd?
<gord> to play in your dvd player?
<oimon> yes, to combine 2 dvds i need to rip+encode then do it again
<diplo> Just keeping an eye on it, nice to have a cheap phone till I have some spare cash to afford a decent one
<oimon> actually it's 3 short dvds
<popey> sounds like a lot of work
<popey> why not just carry 3 dvds?
<popey> and give your cpu a rest
<oimon> cos my son likes to watch button moon, but the dvd's are really short, so often nothing else gets watched on the dvd player so best practice to put everything on one dvd. besides the dvds are getting scratched and flung around the room
<popey> heh
<popey> Button Moon :D
 * popey starts singing
 * oimon is sick of the tune by now
<popey> We're off to button moon, follow mister spoon.. button moooooon, button moooooooon
<oimon> i just ordered bagpuss
<oimon> he has good 70s taste
<MooDoo> my son is now in to the wiggles and imagination movers, oh yeah and iron maiden :)
<daubers> popey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0o6u1VmGE though I preferred http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI9rXx88YsA&feature=related and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7WrEidvyY personally
<oimon> DM for when he's older
<oimon> he's only 1 atm
<oimon> there should be a channel dave for kids
<daubers> oimon: If they start showing sharkey and george, I may have to get a TV licence
<diplo> MooDoo, Iron Maiden \0/ saw them in Cardiff last week
<diplo> First time in 19 years!
<AlanBell> Myrtti: no lightning talks on the schedule yet
<oimon> sky news live requires silverlight...what? bye then
<Myrtti> AlanBell: aw. I've been toying with the idea of a short talk, don't have enough to say for a full slot... I doubt I'll have courage to do the presentation anyway, so no harm done
<AlanBell> you could propose a lightning talks slot
<dogmatic69> o/
<oimon> seen the hitler gnome3 vid? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-moXUALZtw&feature=youtu.be
<popey> *yawn*
<popey> yes
<popey> all over G+
<oimon> lol i keep forgetting to look at g+
<AlanBell> tired meme
<popey> indeed
<gord> G+ is where meme's go to die
<popey> heh
<oimon> google don't even bother emailing me about g+ stuff anymore. i'll check it again next week
<popey> I never turned off the emails
<oimon> wow my g+ is pretty bare right now
<dogmatic69> anybody have recommendations for using loads of terminal windows together? ive always got 10+ open and tabs is ok, but there must be something better
<gord> dogmatic69, terminator
<dogmatic69> nice
<dogmatic69> terminator could do with some tabs too
<dutchie> it does do tabs
<dutchie> i think
<dogmatic69> nope
<dogmatic69> no context menu
<dogmatic69> no ctrl + t
<dutchie> ctrl-shift-t
<dogmatic69> ah
<dogmatic69> nice
<dogmatic69> why they hide it... :/
<dutchie> because tabs are evil :)
<AlanBell> so how does terminator compare with byobu?
<dutchie> different purposes
<gord> it doesn't :) terminator is a terminal emulator
<gord> byobu is a screen thingy
<dogmatic69> this terminator ~= the normal terminal
<AlanBell> so would I use byobu in terminator?
<dogmatic69> maybe
 * AlanBell installs to find out what this thing is
<Laney> byobu is just a bit of a UI for screen
<AlanBell> yeah, trying to figure out what terminator is
<dogmatic69> terminator is split screen terminals
<dogmatic69> you can have 10 in one window
<gord> basically if you use one terminal window, gnome-terminal should be fine, for those of us that regularly use multiple terminal windows, terminator is a great fit, its so easy to make/remove terminals :)
<ali1234> unless you also need those terminals to be slightly bigger than a postage stamp - then it's rubbish
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: http://oi51.tinypic.com/67uqzs.jpg
<dogmatic69> not i just have 3 tabs open with everything <3
<dogmatic69> omg
<dogmatic69> open one term for each box, group them together. type command once, works on all in the group
<AlanBell> I am getting lots of emails from Standard & Poor's about their big "downgrading America" thing
<AlanBell> must log into the newsletter preferences console I rewrote for them and turn it off
<dogmatic69> haha, everyone in the office is wanting terminator now
<dogmatic69> they all on mac's
<oimon> Terminator will run on any modern OS with Java 6 or later.
<oimon> hmm i'm wondering if that's a different app with the same name
<andylockran> yeah, oimon there are two
<MartijnVdS> same with unity
<MartijnVdS> google for "unity" and you get some 3D framework for mobile phones(?)
<popey> MOO!
<bigcalm> DOO!
<MartijnVdS> POO!
<MooDoo> what what!
<oimon> FOO
<Laney> MooDoo: are you going to rms?
<bigcalm> MooDoo: In the bu#
<Laney> bus
<MooDoo> Laney: yes indeedy
<Laney> good good
 * bigcalm goes to do some soldering for the 1st time in 10+ years
<oimon> what time do peeps think oggcamp sessions will finish on sat? 5pm?
<davmor2> It's the eye of the tiger it's the thrill of the fight
 * MooDoo slaps davmor2 get out the dark ages
<czajkowski> oimon: about then, and then we head to the pub
<czajkowski> for the pub talk session
 * davmor2 NO! I enjoy the dark ages where they made music you could sing to :P
<oimon> or in my case , return home :(
<bigcalm> Is there a limit to the number of devices that a google account can be used on?
<czajkowski> davmor2: old sod
<czajkowski> oimon: try and stay for an hr if you can
<czajkowski> best chatting is done then
<oimon> :'( son won't let it
<czajkowski> ah
<oimon> he's quite strict about his bedtime, being 1 and all that
<czajkowski> I'm sure you'll have a good day
<oimon> yeah :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: you're only a bit younger so watch you're gob, and I think MooDoo and popey are both older than me :P
<MooDoo> davmor2: i'm 19
<MooDoo> cough cough
<oimon> ahem
 * oimon checks MooDoo blog
<_serial_> is getting on a bit at 29
<popey> It's my 40th next year
<popey> I think I may have a party
<davmor2> MooDoo: for the second time :P
 * oimon didn't used to believe older people when they forgot how old they were. now i have to work it own based on my birth year
<MooDoo> davmor2: pah i'm 40 next year i'll have you know
<MooDoo> popey: i'm having a party too, i might even pop down to london to have a beer
<oimon> turning 40 is OK so long as you have managed to father 2 kids, have wife + dog, built a house and written a book
<davmor2> popey: I'm 38 tomorrow :) as I say czajkowski calling me an old sod doesn't bode well for you pair :D
<MooDoo> oimon: 1 now 1 in 4 weeks, wife yes built a house yes [lego] and written a book yeah right lol
<MooDoo> davmor2: don't how czajkowski dare, she's 85 next
<_serial_> suddenly doesn't feel that old on here :) thanks guys
<davmor2> MooDoo: What flowers do you want at your funeral?
<MooDoo> davmor2: i'm miles away i'm not scared :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: czajkowski is living close to Tottenham now don't be surprised by the fire bomb knock at the door latter in the week :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: it's ok i'll be down there doing my shopping at aldi
<davmor2> MooDoo: haha
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<Myrtti> doesn't Farnham Maltings have a proper street address ANYWHERE on the site? or have I gone blind
<MooDoo> http://www.farnhammaltings.com/news/contact/192/1/46/contact.aspx
<MooDoo> there you go
<dogmatic69> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Farnham+Maltings
<dogmatic69> google shows a map as the first result
<MooDoo> the link i put is the actual adress
<oimon> Myrtti: are you going?
<czajkowski> popey: you really 40 next year, don't look a day over 35
<Myrtti> adding the even to LinkedIn, oimon yes
<dogmatic69> the google one is exactly the same
<MooDoo> http://pastebin.com/PnnE9UGN
<oimon> it's a nice venue, my best mate had an art exhibition in there once
<oimon> oggcamp team chose well :)
<oimon> what sort of parents allowed their 11 year-old to participate in the rumpus in enfield last night ? :(
<oimon> probably the sort that have kids who want to smash things up for fun
<jpds> oimon: They were unemployed young adults.
<oimon> jpds: and those on school holidays
<oimon> i live in enfield. my friend was moving his van and saw some 11 yr olds on their way to town centre. he spoke to them and tried to discourage them from going but to no avail
<jpds> Apparently, they looted a McDonalds.
<jpds> I mean, seriously.
<MooDoo> obviously hungry
<s-fox> Hello.
 * Myrtti spams popey 
 * popey tickles Myrtti 
<davmor2> MooDoo: no they'd of robbed a really food place if they were hungry
<oimon> they smashed a jeweller and got £40k worth of watches
<shauno> mystery meat, grilled over the remains of a burning bus.  stay classy
<Myrtti> my brain has been rewired it seems
<Myrtti> "a jeweller? aw what a shame, all the pretties gone :-<"
<oimon> seriously hope there's no more trouble tonight
<MooDoo> davmor2: well i'm down there at the weekend, got my ubuntu hoody ready might as well promote at the same time ;)
<oimon> is there a uniform for oggcamp? everybody wears their ubuntu gear?
<davmor2> MooDoo: haha
<czajkowski> davmor2: eh no I'm SE1 :)
<oimon> might do the corporate thing and wear redhat tshirt :)
<AlanBell> oimon: clothing optional IIRC
<oimon> ewww
<davmor2> czajkowski: and your trying to tell me that that isn't closer to tottenham than you were before?
<MooDoo> davmor2: well i was going to go visit at czajkowski at some point in the new year, don't think i will now ;)
<reaper4334> Hey
<MooDoo> hey reaper4334
<Myrtti> linkedin.com, why are you being mean
<reaper4334> I was wondering if anyone could help, I can't boot Ubuntu. Instead I'm given the message "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uid/bec40618-f442/.... does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<reaper4334> this seems to have appeared from nowhere, it booten fine yesterday
<MooDoo> reaper4334: does this help? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090
<davmor2> Myrtti: why do you think linkedin.com is being mean
<Myrtti> This webpage is not available
<Myrtti> The connection to www.linkedin.com was interrupted.
<Myrtti> that's why :-(
<davmor2> Myrtti: :(
<oimon> not sure of the point of linkedin yet.. seems to just exist as a voluntary data mine for recruiters?
<reaper4334> MooDoo: I'll have a read of that, thanks
<MooDoo> reaper4334: yw!
<oimon> blackberry have sent some sort of apology via twitter for the distrubances. that's a bit like the brickmakers having to apologise for their bricks being used to throw at the police
<MooDoo> oimon: marketing.....got to be
<oimon> MooDoo: yeah, i guess they feel compelled to
<MooDoo> :)
<Mez> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> Mez: just saw on the list nice :)
<Mez> davmor2: was going to ask you to forward onto Wolves XD
<davmor2> Mez: Done
<MooDoo> ooo rms in birmingham too :)
<Mez> MooDoo: Nottingham, Birmingham, Edinburgh, I believe.
<MooDoo> Mez: yup i'm at the nottingham one
<davmor2> MooDoo: anyone would think you lived there or something :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: i certainly do mate.....but not telling you where abouts :p
<davmor2> MooDoo: I don't need to know the poll will soon tell me muhahahahahahahahahaha
<MooDoo> davmor2: poll?
<davmor2> MooDoo: the thing the council keep in order to tax you :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: pah stupid councils
<Myrtti> linkedin.com gggggRRRRRRRGGGRRRRRRR
<oimon> works for me :P
<Myrtti> I'm sure it does
<davmor2> Myrtti: sorry wfm too it just hates you
<oimon> "Overlapping Twitter reports of shops being closed in #Edmontonand other areas of north London" :(
<oimon> my train route goes thru tottenham and edmonton ...hope the trains are still going unlike yesterday
<reaper4334> MooDoo: Fixed the boot issue, thanks a lot :)
<MooDoo> brill :)
<reaper4334> :)
<daubers> Woot! Local mirror downloading
<JimmyEatFood> list
<dogmatic69> what was the drop-in replacement for sendmail
<bigcalm> exim is one
<dogmatic69> i think it was postfix
<dogmatic69> will try it and see
<dogmatic69> what does uptime mean with 100 days(!)
<dogmatic69> (!) <--- o.o
<bigcalm> Not seen that before
<bigcalm> But it might mean that it's been so long, there is bound to be a kernel update you should have rebooted for
<dogmatic69> logged into 4 servers, in htop only one says (!) after the days
<dogmatic69> it is the longest of the 4
<bigcalm> cztab!
<dogmatic69> just thought of a new game
<dogmatic69> wait till friday afternoon, get a copy of terminator, open a terminal for each server, using broadcast -> all do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dogmatic69> should be fun :)
<JimmyEatFood> hi guys i've just installed Natty using wubi and I've decided I no longer want to use Windows
<JimmyEatFood> is it possible to remove windows from my system at this point? Or will I need to reinstall Ubuntu using a live cd/usb?
<MooDoo> i would do a total reinstall so it's native to the drive, will be quicker as well imho
<JimmyEatFood> Ok cheers, will that mean I will need to reconfigure everything when reinstalled? Or is it possible to do a back up of some sort? It took me a couple of hours to get my wireless adapter working and I don't want to have to do it again lol
<marxjohnson> JimmyEatFood: There's a question on http://wubi.sourceforge.net/faq.php about moving the install to a dedicated partition
<marxjohnson> so you might be able to avoid reinstalling
 * MooDoo wasn't aware of that, thanks :)
<marxjohnson> links through to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<JimmyEatFood> thanks :)
<JimmyEatFood> cheers for your help
<JimmyEatFood> bye
<AlanBell> London is looking a bit broken at the moment :(
<nixtux> yeah :( ,dont think it will stop soon also
<MichealH> London is broken? :P
<MichealH> How will we ever survive lol
<Azelphur> loving how all the riots in London are right on top of where I used to live, and that we moved away from there because the area was going downhill :D
<Azelphur> smart move was smart.
<davmor2> Azelphur: so now you're lowering the tone of where you moved to instead right ;)
<Azelphur> :D
<Myrtti> I see the Cambridgeshire guided busroute is finally opened
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye
<czajkowski> AlanBell: 2 roads either side of us are seemingly being efected.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yikes, scary stuff
<daubers> Why are large groups of people stupid??
<AlanBell> this is terrible
<daubers> AlanBell: hmm?
<AlanBell> the live coverage from Gotham City
 * funkyHat happened to be in London on Saturday night. Luckily missed all of the violence though
<daubers> Oh, more rioting?
<RammRod> You guys are awesome
<RammRod> I'm watching London on TV
<RammRod> keep it up!
<dutchie> obvious troll is obvious (popey/alanbell)
<AlanBell> bacta :(
<bigcalm> Sad
<KrimZon> is there anything out there about the shooting of the guy that triggered it all?
<popey> not yet
<popey> IPCC are awaiting ballistics reports AIUI
<daubers> At least the police are doing the sensible thing by keeping it contained and letting it burn itself out
<daubers> rather than go in on a baton charge and make it worse
<ikonia> very concerning
<ikonia> I hope non of you London livers are in any risk
<dutchie> birminhgham too apparently
<ikonia> that appears much more minor
<dutchie> so far
<ikonia> yes, I hope that doesn't escalate
<ikonia> I'm shocked by it all
<ikonia> proves the utter yob/moron gang culture that sits in our country
<hamitron> in some ways it would be better if the police tackled them, showed them they can't get away with it
<hamitron> :/
<ikonia> they are trying to
<hamitron> beat the hell out of them
<ikonia> you can't take that stance
<hamitron> I would have if I lived there ;/
<daubers> hamitron: Based on the trigger, that would make it much worse
<daubers> hamitron: Ever read "Night Watch" by Terry Pratchett?
<hamitron> that trigger is just an excuse
<hamitron> there are lines you don't cross when protesting
<hamitron> burning peoples homes and not respecting others property is one
<daubers> hamitron: Problem is, if you go in batons raised, you'll make it worse. These kind of things you bottle into an area and let it burn out. You have to show that the police and people on "the other side" are people too, not people behind riot shields coming at you with batons
<hamitron> daubers: no
<hamitron> and look how the soft approach has naught the younger generation of gangs they can do as they please on street corners
<hamitron> if I lived somewhere, with a riot, I'd expect the police to hit them hard
<czajkowski> http://yfrog.com/h8rzsjmp wow
<daubers> hamitron: Great scene in Night Watch where there are mobs attacking Watch houses through out the city, and the main character avoids it at his watch house by opening the door, lighting the lamps and sitting outside with a mug of coffee
<hamitron> as much as I love coffee.....
<hamitron> ;)
<daubers> hamitron: It's more about stopping people thinking of "Us" and "them" and of thinking of everyone as a person with a family/dependants and what not
<hamitron> well, I still think the fear of something happening would make a lot go home
<hamitron> but tbh, our police force isn't built for that
<daubers> hamitron: Fear is a rubbish way to press a point :( It's what causes these things to start with
<hamitron> I don't agree
<hamitron> people loot because they think they can
<hamitron> ;/
 * daubers has always believed that violence incites violence
<dutchie> mmm
<hamitron> I hope some of the rioters die
<dutchie> needs to be soft but firm
<Myrtti> er... right
<dutchie> that didn't come out quite as clearly as i intedede :)
<dutchie> intended
<hamitron> :D
<Seeker`> they should all be shot :P
<hamitron> Seeker`: only with rubber bullets, I'd agree..... but imagine the paperwork :-o
<Myrtti> what mushrooms have you people eaten
<daubers> bah, carrying a weapon is an invitation to be attacked
<Seeker`> I've got a friend who is a police officer, was in Tottenham on saturday night
<Myrtti> suddenly the comments went all weird
<Seeker`> took a couple of bricks to the face / head
<daubers> Ick
<Seeker`> I have precisely no sympathy for a group of chavs who are taking an opportunity to go and nick stuff
<Myrtti> or then this is a sign for me to go to bed as it's past midnight here and past 22 there
<hamitron> nn Myrtti
<directhex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weGEv_BhjNw
<hamitron> all i can think of is coffee now
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> ty daubers
<hamitron> brb
<Catbuskris> i am not getting a lot in info on the following point: is it (black british) cultural specific, or is it just nasty people doing what they do best?
<Seeker`> Catbuskris: it is a load of young (say, under 25) people taking an opportunity to grab new TVs and sports clothes
<Catbuskris> i mean the BBC were specifically interviewing the head of the _black_ british police association, but they only asked him if this was an economically motivated riot, not racially
<Seeker`> under the banner of being concerned about the police actions of the past few days
<Seeker`> the original shooting which "triggered" it was under operation trident I believe
<Catbuskris> i'm under 25: why aren't they a bit more like me?  honest question: i'm very sheltered i guess
<Seeker`> and operation trident was set up to investigate gun crime in London's black community
<Seeker`> The areas of london that it is occuring in are quite poor
<Catbuskris> i don't see it as legitimately racially motivated if the black dude in question shot a copper first...
<Seeker`> well, thats the question
<Seeker`> we don't know what happened yet
<Seeker`> Closest we have is a rumour that the bullet found in the police radio was a hollowpoint, which is the same type of round that the police use
<Seeker`> but that isn't confirmed, and even if it is, doesn't mean that it came from a police gun
<AlanBell> the current stuff is crime motivated, hardly any of them will have any idea why it started
<hamitron> yep :/
<Catbuskris> guys i'm a simple man, please: what are the implications of this bullet being a hollowpoint@
<Catbuskris> are you implying the guy the polic shot was a policeman???
<popey> its rumour and speculation
<popey> neither is healthy
<popey> (in this instance)
<Seeker`> Catbuskris: the papers are trying to imply that it might have been a bullet from the police officer's gun that was embedded in the radio, not from the guy that was shot.
<Seeker`> But nothing is certain until we see the IPCC report
<Catbuskris> oh well jesus, that's serious but very easily verifiable
<Catbuskris> they do that shit in CSI: Miami all the time; ballistics, you know?
<Catbuskris> presumably the guy had a gun with his prints all over it, and the bullet came therefrom, and the taxi driver/ a zillion other people saw it happen
<AlanBell> just as a reminder, can we try and keep the conversation around this up to our usual high standards
 * hamitron steps aside so as to not lower it
<hamitron> ;)
<AlanBell> the CSI stuff actually takes more than half an hour, the show would be a bit dull if they did it real time
<popey> https://twitter.com/#!/marcreeves/status/100662595048050689
<popey> erk
<AlanBell> https://twitter.com/#!/alanbell_libsol/status/100663324018089984
<AlanBell> the before picture
<popey> http://houseofreeves.co.uk/ unsurprisingly unresponsive / slow
 * daubers heads to bed
<daubers> Night all
<hamitron> AlanBell: wonder how long till the google car drives down there for an update
<hamitron> ;)
<Seeker`> wow, that shop isn't half alight
<Seeker`> I can't quite believe what I'm seeing on the news
<hamitron> I've put my tv in a box, since it is useless with no channels ;)
<hamitron> I guess some will say I'm lucky
<hamitron> because it doesn't sound good
<hamitron> :/
<Seeker`> bbc news online :)
<jpds> Guys, there's ##londonriots for a reason.
<jpds> Meanwhile: https://yfrog.com/kk1nincj
<hamitron> Seeker`: got more important things for me personally, like compile a linux distro
<hamitron> I know that sounds selfish
<hamitron> :/
<bigcalm> jpds: I quite liked this: http://twitpic.com/633vk4
<bigcalm> Whoops, wrong one
<bigcalm> http://twitpic.com/633c2d
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<Seeker`> owner of that store talking on BBC now
<Laney> apparently in nottingham city centre now
<popey> blimey
<Seeker`> wish the BBC news guy would shut up
<Seeker`> sounds like he is trying to make the store owner depressed
<Catbuskris> that's a pretty common feeling i have,
<Seeker`> "anyone who isn't dressed up as a hoodie as i am is likely to be mugged"
<Catbuskris> Unfortunately the BBC is the best I seem to have on the ground, so to speak
<Seeker`> 0045: West Midlands Police confirm that a police station in Holyhead Road in Handsworth, Birmingham, is on fire.
<directhex> ._.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-09
<gord> has no one started to think that this might all just because of a variation of a rage virus? i should start stocking up on cricket bats just in case, i'm well trained for this eventuality
<Seeker`> wow
<Seeker`> apparently water canon aren't authorised for use in mainland britain
<Seeker`> if they decide to use them they'll have to bring them over from NI
<gord> on a hot summers day, i'm not sure water canons will have a desired effect ;)
<Seeker`> dunno
<Seeker`> might make people cool off a bit :P
<lazarus_> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=207192798388318292131.0004aa01af6748773e8f7&msa=0&ll=51.558503%2C-0.055275&spn=0.114195%2C0.298691
<directhex> water cannons aren't gentle.
<directhex> generally the UK police forces don't mess around with munitions - e.g. our CS spray is 5x stronger than what they use in the US
<directhex> but we won't use water cannons with fairly good reason.
<notclive> do we not currently have a fairly good reason?
<AlanBell> morning all
<danfish> #j /oggcamp
<danfish> fail
<danfish> morning
<danfish> AlanBell: 04:05 < AlanBell> morning all
<danfish> ^^^tad early
<harry_> hey anyone with the Ubuntu 11.04 actually i m facing a strange scenario...!!
<danfish> what's the problem harry_ ?
<harry_> yes actually when ever i change the language at the time of login the locale $lang is not getting set to the langauge which i have selected...!!
<danfish> harry_: only ever stuck with one language I'm afraid. However it seems as though switching languages isn't quite as seemless as it could be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingLanguages
<harry_> Yes its happening for all the languages and the link which u provided has true discription for all the verions of Ubuntu below 11.04 means uptill 10.10 but its not true for Ubuntu 11.04
<harry_> danfish:Yes its happening for all the languages and the link which u provided has true discription for all the verions of Ubuntu below 11.04 means uptill 10.10 but its not true for Ubuntu 11.04
<AlanBell> harry_: this probably isn't the best place for that question, I doubt many people here have switched languages
<AlanBell> is it the en_GB translation you are trying to use?
<harry_> AlanBell: no what i m trying to say is that 1) Chnage the Langauge at the time of Login 2) Open Terminal and type $LANG ( use to get the locale lanaguge) and see the output           even if we choose arabic at login time $LANG will dispaly the wrong output...:!
<AlanBell> got a bug number?
<harry_> AlanBell:i provide you the link
<harry_> AlanBell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/820333
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 820333 in Ubuntu "Regional Formats" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<harry_> lubotu3:yes its seems like a bug
<lubotu3> harry_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harry_> lol thats fine every intelligent person use to say like that....:)
<harry_> labotu3:still if u can help in some way thats appreciated ..
<AlanBell> !botsnack
<lubotu3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<AlanBell> so it is confirmed, I have no idea what package it should be against
<AlanBell> I would have thought #ubuntu-translators would be a better channel to discuss the issue
<harry_> AlanBell:okay thanks for the help AlanBell and lubotu3
<harry_> Seems every one is busy on #ububntu-translators :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> harry_: Or possibly not yet awake.
<harry_> Yes i also worried about it...:)
<diplo> morning all
<daubers> Morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> silly question really, everyone ok #riots?
<harry_> hey anyone with the Ubuntu 11.04 actually i m facing a strange scenario...!!
<diplo> harry_, jsut ask away, lots of people probably running it here
<diplo> Someone will answer I expect
<diplo> A question for myself here, I'm writing a parser for awstats txt files in python at the mo
<harry_> diplo:yes may be all r wake up now...
<diplo> If I want to share this, what is the best way ? Via launchpad ?
<ali1234> github
<diplo> heh, still not played with git
<diplo> Suppose it may be time to learn
 * AlanBell likes bzr and launchpad
<harry_> hey everyone..want to know about "loacle" in Ubuntu 11.04 about lanaguge selection at the time of login/...
<ali1234> launchpad is great if you only want to share with ubuntu users
<ali1234> everyone else understands that git is far far superior to bazaar
<diplo> AlanBell, can I just use it to host python files etc rather than a ppa/package ?
<AlanBell> diplo: yes, you can
<diplo> Cool, will take a look now.
<diplo> May host it on both, I think it may be of use to people so it's a start for me to contribute :)
<AlanBell> ali1234: yes, github is good too
<diplo> ali1234, thanks as well
<ali1234> superficially there is no difference between git and bazaar (what launchpad uses)
<diplo> See if I get shouted at for sh*t coding of python ( using it as a learning curve ) as not wrote any python till this week
<gord> most people don't care what you are using to be honest, choice of repository is more of a maintainer task
<harry_> diplo:when i change the langauge at the time of login the "locale" variable is not getting change as per the language selected at the time of login in ubuntu 11.04
<diplo> harry_, not using naatty myself but a quick google has people with same issue
<diplo> They have installed / re-installed the language packs with results
<diplo> Have you tried that ?
<harry_> yes everything can u just share that link which u googled out??
<diplo> This was pre release, but it's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713129
<AlanBell> harry_: you have a confirmed bug, what is your question?
<harry_> AlanBell:yes i did here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/820333
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 820333 in Ubuntu "Regional Formats" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> ok, so what do you want to know now?
<harry_> I just want to know that do u guys have any information about it ?? have u ever faced such thing wile working f yes then how u resolve it ??? or what bi have to do to resolve the issues now....i need guides on that simply...
<AlanBell> dunno, set the variable manually maybe?
<AlanBell> what problems does it cause?
<harry_> AlanBell: no that not the solution i want to set it as the time of login...not manually
<AlanBell> so all other languages are having this problem?
<harry_> AlanBell: yes with all the languages this issues is there...
<AlanBell> and what problem does it cause?
<jpds> harry_: You know you can set the language from GDM?
<harry_> jpds:what r u saying if u can elaborate it??
<jpds> harry_: When you click on your username in the login window, you get a language option at the bottom of the screen.
<AlanBell> jpds: he is doing that, it isn't setting $lang or $locale apparently
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<jpds> Hmm, weird.
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<harry_> jpds:yes exatlly what AlanBell said i m doing that thing and its not setting the $LANG in locale
<AlanBell> I would have expected if this were the case, and causing problems, the french and spanish teams would be getting a bit concerned
<jpds> My desktop is fine in the language I set it to.
<AlanBell> harry_: why is this not causing big problems for users?
<harry_> jpds:try env | grep LANG and show me the result
<AlanBell> harry_: what are the consequences of the environment variable not being set? Why would anyone care?
<jpds> harry_: My shells are always set to LANG=en_GB.
<harry_> AlanBell : becuase as the normal user its not creating a big problem because mostly they use to work with thier locale lanague whcih they use to set manually from LAngauge Support in system Settings...or most iof the users use English only...
<popey> Morning all
<harry_> jpds:yes thats what i m saying its not getting change locale lanaguage
<jpds> harry_: Checked GDM_LANG and LANGUAGE ?
<harry_> but GDM_LANG only gives langauge code ( two letter code ) not the countyr code.As there are many flaviours of same language like Arabic(Saudi arabia) Arabic(Iraq) and so on...
<AlanBell> harry_: ah, so you are saying $lang is always set to the machine default settings, not the per-user preference, so someone with their whole machine set to french would be fine
<jpds> Yeah, that's what I have.
<harry_> $lang only chnage when we change it manually from the Regional Formate of the Language Support in System Settings....
<harry_> But uptill 10.10 $lang is set as per the user selection at the time of login..
<oimon> woke up to a burning smoke filled skyline today :(
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GdmLanguageSelectorDissonance
<AlanBell> related to bug 553162
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 553162 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Set $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553162
<jpds> harry_: Have you tried setting the LANGUAGE varible?
<AlanBell> harry_: I think your bug should be assigned to gdm
<harry_> jpds:but i dont want it to do manually i want it to set by the user indipent of the manually settings...
<harry_> AlanBell:yes can u tell me where should i post to gdm if know??
<AlanBell> I just did
<harry_> AlanBell::okay link pls..
<jpds> Blah, works fine for me.
<harry_> jpds:what??
<jpds> Setting the language via GDM.
<harry_> how u did it??
<jpds> harry_: Err, with the langauge option at the login window as it's normally done?
<harry_> jpds:can u just tell me the steps u have performed ?
<MichealH> Ugh.... The news :/
<scoundrel50a> hi, I am trying to get used to seeing what is in Bash history, problem is, the list is so long I only get part of it, and about half is missing, plus, is there anyway to fond out who has been using the commands?
<scoundrel50a> How do I get the list of all commands
<scoundrel50a> in the history
<MooDoo> history
<scoundrel50a> yeh
<scoundrel50a> done that one
<MooDoo> just type it and pipe it to more :)
<scoundrel50a> how do I do that
<MooDoo> history | more
<scoundrel50a> ah
<scoundrel50a> ok, will give it a try
<MooDoo> and when you run it, it only shows the history of the current user, other users have their own bash_history
<ali1234> actually it only shows the history of the current tty
<harry_> jpds:no dude its not for me actually they are talking about the previouse release of i..
<ali1234> which is incredibly annoying since who only has one tty?
<MooDoo> ali1234: thanks :)
<ali1234> it also has little or nothing to do with .bash_history
<scoundrel50a> is there any way I can get a history of all commands against against the user?
<scoundrel50a> and what is tty?
<ali1234> no and teletype
<ali1234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_%28Unix%29
<ali1234> well, that wikipedia page is astoundingly unhelpful
<MooDoo> am i missing something, doesn't bash_history tell you what commands the user has used....although i am looking at my centos box lol
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it tells you *some* of the commands the user has used, but not all of them
<ali1234> same for history, but it gives you a completely different subset
<ali1234> actually it looks like it works like this:
<ali1234> each instance of bash holds it's history in memory
<ali1234> when you exit it writes that out to .bash_history, overwriting what was previously there
<popey> yeah, so if you have lots of terminals open, you miss stuff
<popey> also if you prefix with a space, that doesnt go in the history
<popey> or if you accidentally prefix with a space
<popey> ali1234: used one of these? http://mymobile.three.co.uk:8080/mymobile/Huawei/E353/overview.html
<ali1234> no
<popey> they look "nice"
<ali1234> only the free one is the one i've "used"
<ali1234> and i've never actually used it
<ali1234> i just use my phone
<popey> heh
<bigcalm> Good morning peoples :)
<directhex> i've got a huawei stick thing somewhere... i only bought it for the SIM, to put direct into the laptop
<directhex> bigcalm, me, pretty depressing morning tbh, given last night :/
<MooDoo> :(
<MooDoo> directhex: nottingham got it last night too
<directhex> MooDoo, anywhere with disgusting opportunistic thieves got it.
<MooDoo> lolyeah
<hoover> morning lads
<MooDoo> morning hoover
<ikonia> morning
<popey> yes
<Cassull> what is going on in england? I've just read the news
<oimon> :(
<hoover> what news?
<oimon> london's getting trashed
<Cassull> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14450248
<hoover> oi
<hoover> sounds like the 80s all over again 8(
<oimon> it's so depressing
<hoover> the bbc link looks promising though: "live england riots"
<oimon> left work early yesterday to try and avoid things, and ended up going through hackney at 4.30pm while shops were being looted
<Cassull> darn, I actually wanted to have my holidays there
<hoover> not a nice situation to find yourself in I guess 8(
<oimon> there'll be nothing left if the army don't come in soon
<TheOpenSourcerer> Cassull: Do not get this out of perspective.
<MooDoo> i'll blow over it always does
<popey> Oh please
<bigcalm> Back to work :)
<popey> Cassull: its not like the whole country is on fire
<MooDoo> Cassull: where were you planning on visiting?
<AlanBell> o/ czajkowski
<Cassull> MooDoo: I wanted to go to london for a couple of days and then travel through the country
<popey> Cassull: when?
<popey> the country is lovely at this time of year
<popey> and there's a _lot_ of it
<TheOpenSourcerer> Most of London is fine too.
<TheOpenSourcerer> London is rather large.
<popey> that too
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<hoover> mornin brob
<brobostigon> morning hoover
<oimon> well north london isn't doing too well guys
<Cassull> is oxford and cambridge ok?
<Cassull> I wanted to go there too
<TheOpenSourcerer> oimon: What? All of North London or a few streets?
<hoover> you haven't seen London if you haven't seen a riot ;-)
 * hoover 's brother in law's from London, tough as nails
<oimon> TheOpenSourcerer: main high streets and travel routes through n london
<oimon> my route home takes it views of hackney , tottenham and enfield
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_London
<MooDoo> Cassull: i wouldn't worry to be honest.....when you planning on coming?
<MooDoo> Cassull: it's more than likely that the places you want to visit won't be effected.
<oimon> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=207192798388318292131.0004aa01af6748773e8f7&msa=0&ie=UTF8&ll=51.536086%2C-0.056305&spn=0.39294%2C0.630341&z=10
<popey> now, make those icons _actual_ size
<popey> rather than looking like entire bouroughs are on fire, just single buildings as is actually the case
<oimon> not true - the rampaging in enfield covered the town centre and spread for a few miles eastwards to ponders end and towards tottenham
<oimon> buildings and cars were trashed over a wide area
<Cassull> MooDoo: I wanted to go this week, but I think I will better postbone it at least for 2 or three month
<popey> oimon: thats not the case for all the icons on that map
<oimon> each icon on the map in n london around the A10 road leading from central london is near another icon ~ 1 mile away.  similarly around inner london
<kaushal> Hi
<czajkowski> aloha
<Cassull> but it just had to happen...  I mean, hell it's like the devil himself plays a trick on me
<popey> pretty sure the devil had nothing to do with it
<MooDoo> czajkowski: good morning you non-techy you, seeing as you don't code :p
<MooDoo> +1 popey
<Cassull> I have postponed it already one time
<oimon> Cassull: i can't predict when this will die out in london, maybe big rain might dampen things over the next couple of nights
<Cassull> I hope so
<oimon> oxford and cambridge are nice this time of year :)
<Cassull> oimon: do you live there?
<oimon> i live on the edge of north london but work in the centre
<ali1234> "Somebody needs to tell the BBC that a burnt out car happens in manchester whatever is going on..."
<ali1234> lol, true
<Cassull> oimon: do you have a car?
<Cassull> or should I ask if you had a car?
<Cassull> ;)
<oimon> Cassull: yes, i do
<oimon> ali1234: yeah they denied it was realted, saying it was a routine occurence in salford
<Cassull> is it safe to possess one?
<oimon> generally, or this week?
<Cassull> this week
<czajkowski> 6K ->16K police on the streets tonight :o
<ikonia> are you serious
<ikonia> "is it safe to posses one"
<oimon> yes, but i wouldnt' leave it parked on a high street in tottenham
<oimon> most damage has been caused to shops containing desirable goods
<MooDoo> looking at twitter/facebook etc, it's almost like the uk has never seen riots before and they are new......sigh
<popey> One of my friends is in the Met police, glad he's on holiday in Spain.
<popey> MooDoo: it is new for the twitter generation
<oimon> i think they are being reaclled from holiday where poss
<popey> most were born after 1981
<MooDoo> ah suppose
<oimon> MooDoo: i've never known widespread riots like this
<popey> suggestion of water cannon with tagged 'smart' water :D
<popey> make it easier to find the thugs
<MooDoo> paintball guns with mace laces balls
<oimon> i can't believe the govt haven't got the cannons out yet
<oimon> unfortunately most of the top dogs have been on holiday
<czajkowski> popey: he's lucky he's in spain he may not have to be called back, all leave has been recalled just annoucned
<oimon> theresa may obviously can't see the smoke rising from her gated mansion
<popey> czajkowski: he's not said owt on facebook for some hours
<popey> he may well have been recalled
<oimon> i saw footage in woolwich where 10 cops were overrun by a 100 yobs , they are outnumbered
<popey> http://wintsays.wordpress.com/ makes interesting reading
<czajkowski> just watching BBC live
<czajkowski> it was 13K they annouced which has now been bumped up to 16K
<czajkowski> they was only 6K out there last night
<oimon> my colleague who lives in hackney had to ride through a warzone on his bike to get his kids from nursery. he is WFH today
<davmor2> morning all
<czajkowski> hmm LUke Benstead are you about ?
<czajkowski> cant remember the irc nick ?
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski hello trouble
<czajkowski> hey I was good , was locked in doors 9 flights up inside a locked apartment complex!
<popey> czajkowski: kazade
<czajkowski> popey: thank you
<czajkowski> kazade: shall be in the office on Thursday :)
<MooDoo> hullo davmor2
<davmor2> morning MooDoo :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: hows it going buddy
<davmor2> popey: I'd be sending the trumpet straight back to you for next year anyway ;) nice though put a smile on my face :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: oh yeah you old <insert something here> ;) happy birthday
<czajkowski> davmor2: Happy Birthday old sod :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: Ta, I'm good thanks has you seen the vid of the woman giving the yobs in hackney earache?
<MooDoo> yeah seen it but not actually watched it, i did however see a terrible one of a youth bleeding and then people helped him to his feed and then robbed him...#sadstatewerelivingin
<davmor2> MooDoo: national service needs to come back
<MooDoo> davmor2: damn right
<davmor2> czajkowski: ta
<popey> Sir, yes sir!
<davmor2> popey: MooDoo: national service, death penalty, and the 3 strikes rule, soon get prison numbers down :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: all police armed too
<davmor2> MooDoo: indeed
<HazRPG> brobostigon: Yay! My cars all fixed :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: :)
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: how many cars? :)
<MartijnVdS> Also.. your cars all fixed what? :P
<MartijnVdS> </annoying>
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: car's* (or car is)
<HazRPG> :0
<HazRPG> :)*
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: :)
<MartijnVdS> so you have a place to sleep for oggcamp: the car ;)
<HazRPG> brobostigon: apparently it had 3 error codes showing up, but when they checked all those 3 things they were fine... and once they cleared the codes... the car was running fine... seems the car just wanted to be looked at lol
<davmor2> MooDoo: my friend and I were working out insurance payout for a life over the cost of keeping someone in prison, turns out that it's cheaper to just kill convicts and the ones you get wrong payout and look happy and still save millions a year in taxpayers money :)
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: technically... but I think its illegal for one to sleep in a car...
<brobostigon> HazRPG: ah, interesting.
<popey> HazRPG: dont think it is
<HazRPG> I've done it before... and the service station staff started knocking on my car about about an hr...
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: find a more secluded place :)
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: heh :P
<popey> thats private property, thats different
<MooDoo> davmor2: ubuntu uk prison services.
<HazRPG> popey: yeah, but I'd already been in, had food and a drink... and the timer on the signs said I could stay there for 2hrs total before having to move or pay... my alarm was already set for about half hr after they started knocking on my car
<popey> sure
<popey> but thats not against the law
<oimon> HazRPG: what did they say when you said u'd only been there half hour?
<HazRPG> popey: they made it seem like it was, apparently they were going to report me... or at least that's what the lady said to me...
<oimon> you could say your wife is in the toilet with constipation and may be some time
<funkyHat> http://i.imgur.com/sFfem.jpg
<popey> HazRPG: they lied
<popey> anyway, as I said, it's trespass, not illegal to sleep in car
<HazRPG> ah
<oimon> i slept in my own boot once. very uncomfortable sleeping on top of the spare wheel
<HazRPG> oimon: I'm sure it is :P
<popey> I slept in my car in a service station once, had my arm behind my head, got a dead arm, woke up thinking it had been amputated
<HazRPG> oimon: how did you get out though? My boot only opens from the outside
<oimon> it was a golf hatchback
<popey> i haven't slept in the back of my volvo yet
<popey> I should try it, it goes completely flat
<oimon> some girls walked past early in the morning, saying awww poor thing
<popey> windows tend to steam up, and it gets cold, quickly
<oimon> i had gone to peterborough rowing regatta on the spur of the moment and had a couple of drinks so couldn't drive home..didn't really plan ahead :)
<popey> oooo.. now _that_ can be a problem
<HazRPG> oimon: ah, see my seats in my car are fantastic... they can go all the way back to an almost horizontal stage (they literally touch the back seats... otherwise I'd sure they'd go back even further!)
<popey> if you're in the car, drunk and in posession of the keys to the car, the police _could_ arrest you
<TheOpenSourcerer> oimon: You have to do something with your car keys...
<MooDoo> popey: it's been done before.
<oimon> yeah, thats why i got in the boot
<MooDoo> drunk in charge of a vehicle
<oimon> rather than the more comfy chairs
<MartijnVdS> popey: they can do that here as well, but only if you're in the driver's seat
<oimon> and it was dubious how much alhocol in my system but i never drink after *any* alcohol
<oimon> still see smoke pouring from the sony warehouse in enfield :(
<MartijnVdS> oimon: that's the one with all the indie music?
<HazRPG> see, I know someone who put their keys into the glove box, and slept in the passenger seat when he did that
<popey> HazRPG: sadly not sufficient
<HazRPG> popey: ah, your car goes completely flat too. Its great isn't it :)
<popey> yeah, must try it out sometime
<HazRPG> popey: it can be quite a novelty!
<HazRPG> popey: me and my friend at download... didn't fancy getting completely soaked... so we made a trek up to the car park, got in the car... turned the heating up to full... and just chilled out with the seats all the way back... fun times :)
<MartijnVdS> oh is that what they call it these days :P
<HazRPG> oimon: smoke from the sony warehouse?
<oimon> HazRPG: yep
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-08/09/indie-labels-warehouse
<oimon> you can see it from all over london
<gord> HazRPG, i'm going to take a wild guess and say its on fire
<MartijnVdS> gord: ^
<HazRPG> indeed
<gord> MartijnVdS, i was being sarcastic and annoying ;)
<hoover> lol
<HazRPG> <= no where near london
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: if you can see it from where you are, phear :)
<HazRPG> :P
<oimon> HazRPG: footage here http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/09/sony_warehouse_london_riots/
<HazRPG> oimon: I'll watch that in a moment, need to quickly get into town to sort something out, just realised the time
<HazRPG> speak to you all later :)
<HazRPG> \o
<brobostigon> o/
<brobostigon> meeting tonight.
 * daubers has half built a mirror for oggcamp now
<oimon> MartijnVdS: you know what's stupid about that warehouse? it was prob 10 kids looting it for computer games and they burned down a 20,000sq m warehouse :(
<MartijnVdS> oimon: I don't understand the rioting thing
<directhex> oimon, wasn't even SCEE anyway. CD distribution, afaik.
<oimon> it seems it just needs a spark for a certain section of the community to go on the rampage with blatant acts of lawlessness :(
<brobostigon> any other androids, that have a real keyboard, like the htc dream/g1 ?
<oimon> htc desire z?
<brobostigon> thank you oimon
<oimon> brobostigon: i think also the sony experia , but it has a small screen and is rubbish IMO
<oimon> a colleague has it and was on v1.6 for ages
<brobostigon> oimon: ah, ok.
<czajkowski> hmmm in the UK 9 months, good god that flew!!
<directhex> keyboardy androids i can only think of the desire z, and xperia x10 mini pro
<brobostigon> thank you all.
<directhex> keyboards are out of fashion.
<oimon> i wanted to get the desire z
<oimon> but already had a desire
<oimon> and didn't they put a weaker processor in the Z?
<directhex> for windows phone 7, there's the dell venue pro
<brobostigon> i really would prefer having a real keyboard, virtual keyboards just dont feel right.
<davmor2> czajkowski: oi prod England! there are parts of Ireland that are in the UK you ever live, stop, visit there?
<oimon> does the playstation phone have a keybaord or just a paddle?
<czajkowski> davmor2: only place I've not visted in scotland in 9 months!
<oimon> scotlands a bit cold innit?
<directhex> oimon, just the gamepad bit.
<oimon> meh
<oimon> maybe there will be a bluetooth add on game pad for the rest of us
<directhex> brobostigon, those three, plus the upcoming palm pre3, are the only real-keyboard phones i can think of right now
<oimon> palm pre3 runs what? webos?
<directhex> yes
<brobostigon> directhex: ok, thank you, the pre3 could be interesting.
<oimon> would love webos to take off
<davmor2> czajkowski: Jersey, Guernsey, the Falklands, Isle of Wight.............
<directhex> gah, i suck
<directhex> there are several more
<directhex> blackberries have keyboards
<directhex> and there are android phones with non-slide keyboards like the htc chacha and samsung galaxy pro
<oimon> blackberries are lameriffic though
<directhex> yeah, they suck.
<oimon> used to have a huge pile of dead ones in my drawer at work
<directhex> oh, there are some symiab phones with keyboards too ^_^
<brobostigon> n900 for example.
<directhex> apparently orange have an own-brand non-slide keyboard android phone or two, too
<davmor2> oimon: the bluk of the android phone that have keyboards slide, Motorola milestone 1,2 &3, and a bunch of others the majority though are touchscreen only
<directhex> brobostigon, n900 isn't symbian
<brobostigon> directhex: true, fair point,
<brobostigon> directhex: my mind was wandering around nokias, as you mentioned synbian.
<ikonia> directhex: fyi, more delays
<directhex> ikonia, you're kidding
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> contractual disputes
<ikonia> minor terms apprantly
<directhex> they announced this thing in february
<ikonia> don't know any more
<directhex> the spec is already midrange
<daubers> Whats been delayed?
<directhex> daubers, pre3
<daubers> directhex: Ah! Glad I didn't wait for that now
<directhex> daubers, indeed. and i'm frustrated, because i REALLY want to replace my phone SOON.
<daubers> :(
<daubers> directhex: The cost of the touchpad also put me off it a bit
<ikonia> directhex: I have 2 cans of beans and some string
<ali1234> why the pre3 is delayed: http://www.pbfcomics.com/?cid=PBF071-Weeaboo.gif
<directhex> daubers, touchpad price seems pretty normal compared to the competition
<Bernhard> How can i setup a new server with /boot not on LVM and the rest on LVM.. i cant seem to find to good guide..
<directhex> ikonia, which would be more reliable than the Hero
<directhex> Bernhard, use the text-mode "alternate" installer
<Bernhard> i select that from the server install cd ?
<directhex> oh, the server install cd works too
<Myrtti> ooh, new PBF
<directhex> server install & alternative install are the same, other than the default packages
<czajkowski> popey: is it ok where you are?
<popey> seems like rumours right now czajkowski
<popey> i got told by the IT department who dont want to come and fix my laptop
<MooDoo> it's rumours here too....another night of small riots planned :S
<gord> more looting in cornwall =\ http://i.imgur.com/C5XQm.gif
<popey> http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/west-london-news/local-uxbridge-news/2011/08/09/updates-disorder-in-hillingdon-113046-29204938/
<MooDoo> fires in a tyre container here
<balor> Is colord supported in Lucid?
<seeker> This is just insane
<MooDoo> seeker: ?
<seeker> MooDoo: London stuff
<MooDoo> seeker: oh i know....sad isn't it.
<hamitron> popey: your minecraft server uses the default port?
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/63f9hg
<MooDoo> is that where you are now czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> MooDoo: yup
<czajkowski> apartment block looking down on it
<czajkowski> but paint is from last night
<czajkowski> but Nandos is closed
<MooDoo> wow, that close...
<czajkowski> as is one of the pubs
<czajkowski> and Market is closed
<MooDoo> czajkowski: 9th floor up yeah?
<czajkowski> yup
<popey> yes hamitron
<czajkowski> bah why is it jobs I apply for and get through the process go on hold due to other jobs :( bugger
<davmor2> czajkowski: here have a virtual jammy dodger and everything will feel better
<czajkowski> cant even go to the shops
<MooDoo> :(   have you got enough stuff in though?
<davmor2> I'll bring stuff with me if you can hold out till Sunday ;)
<y0rp2r> Hello, I'm having trouble with nautilus. Does anyone know how to get it to show the full path name?
<davmor2> y0rp2r: control+l
<y0rp2r> Ah, thanks. There used to be a button in the old version, where has that gone?
<ali1234> y0rp2r: it was removed
<y0rp2r> Man, that sucks
<y0rp2r> I found it useful
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> this was a upstream gnome change btw
<ali1234> can't blame canonical for this one
<ali1234> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=605608
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 605608 in Path Bar "Reintroduce location/path bar toggle button" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<ali1234> go give em hell on that bug, if you like
<y0rp2r> Doesn't seem much use, the GNOME devs seem determined to make everything idiot proof
<krimzon2> they succeeded - I'm an idiot and even I can't do everything I used to be able to in 2
<y0rp2r> Heh
 * daubers beats the samba developer docs with a big fat stick
<Myrtti> argh, I'm feeling sugarhigh and silly
<MooDoo> Myrtti: that's not a bad thing though
<Myrtti> it is if it involves planning how to spend ridiculous amounts of someone elses money on silly things
<Pendulum> Myrtti: I dunno, that almost makes it the better time feel sugar high and silly
<czajkowski> ok this is just crazy
<czajkowski> all the shops are closed
<czajkowski> all pubs are closed, betting shops, tesco, iceland
<czajkowski> all except whiterspoons
<kazade> czajkowski: sounds like shops are closing all over London :/
<kazade> lots of sirens in Victoria...
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I hope you guys have food and supplies to get through the next couple days?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: that;'s the thing kinda...
<czajkowski> roll on Friday and escaping to Aldershot and Farnham!
<czajkowski> just got to corner store and got milk and bread
<Pendulum> at least you know you can go to wetherspoons for a pint?
<czajkowski> with all the drunktards. they;ll be the ones kicking it off
<brobostigon> yes, best stay away from mass drunkard, and busy pubs.
<HazRPG> back
<HazRPG> time to watch/read those links... my friends were telling me about it this afternoon
<brobostigon> wb
<HazRPG> brobostigon: thanks :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> youre welcome.
<HazRPG> wow, that's mega
<brobostigon> ?
<HazRPG> why did the fire brigade not try to put it out straight away?
<HazRPG> all night, and all the way into the morning...
<HazRPG> that's serious
<brobostigon> one of the many riot fires?
<HazRPG> brobostigon: yeah, the sony centre one
<HazRPG> sony warehouse*
<brobostigon> HazRPG: ah, i see,
<HazRPG> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/09/sony_warehouse_london_riots/
<brobostigon> eeek, several police cars just went past, on the main road, rather loudly.
<HazRPG> wow
<brobostigon> and i am around 1/2 mile away from the main road.
<directhex> main distrubution center in the UK for sony music & dvds
<hamitron> my local police force has announced they've sent their specialist units to London..... time for some fun here now :/
<hamitron> I'd expect forces to be moved, but not for it to be announced on tv
 * hamitron sighs
<directhex> hamitron, sky news have a ticker, reporting on which areas don't have adequate police coverage
<popey> http://photoshoplooter.tumblr.com/ is fun
<hamitron> directhex: criminal tools ftl
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> check out the area, draw up plans on images from google maps..... attack
<hamitron> :/
<ikonia> popey: is that blog updated ?
<ikonia> are they real image ?
<ikonia> images ?
<ikonia> (as in modified)
<popey> re-read the url :D
<ikonia> or just random images of different events
<ikonia> popey: I didn't at first, second time I did, I wondering are they real images that have been modded
<ikonia> I'm wondering if some of these yobs should be made to wear a tutu
<ikonia> lose some of their cool
<popey> I particularly like the guy with the dolls house
<ikonia> the snake is good
<ikonia> and mallets mallet
<kazade> the snake is awesome :)
<HazRPG> heh, interesting photos :P
<kazade> everyone is being sent home...
<ikonia> from where ?
<kazade> Google and my company
<kazade> and my friends are from where they work
<MooDoo> wow :@)
<MooDoo> :)
<czajkowski> kazade: :o
<kazade> interesting sales trend on Amazon.co.uk over the last 24 hours: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/ref=zg_bs_tab
<Azelphur> haha
<HazRPG> heh
<davmor2> kazade: the pannier rack is obviously there to help people wheel away those heavy big screen tv's right?
<koolhead17> hi all
<jacobw> hi
<koolhead17> this channel has someting to do with ubuntu-berlin?
<czajkowski> http://www.andrewsavory.com/blog/archives/001563.html
<davmor2> koolhead17: Ah no this is Ubuntu UK as in the United Kingdom  ubuntu-de maybe
<koolhead17> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBerlin#English_Version :P
<anderson_> hi
<anderson_> this is ubuntu help ?
<Azelphur> !ask | anderson_
<lubotu3> anderson_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seeker`> Azelphur: He did ask a question :P
<daubers> lo
<daubers> AlanBell: One camera acquired! Class 6 SDHC works fine, PiTiVi takes a lifetime to render anything
<Seeker`> Waterstone's employee on the news: "we'll stay open, if they steal some books they might learn something"
<AlanBell> daubers: cool, do you have a chance at a second camera?
<daubers> AlanBell: yup :)
<popey> evening all
<em> Hey what's going on in the UK right now. Are there riots happening where any of you are?
<brobostigon> meeting time, in 20mins.
<brobostigon> em: neatest to me, is brum, i am about 3/4 of an hour drive north of oxford.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Just reading about the Ubuntu Orchestra Project: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/08/formal-introduction-to-ubuntu-orchestra.html
<ali1234> good news everyone. someone made a ppa with a proposed fix for bug 772612
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 772612 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "maximized window is displaced" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772612
<jacobw> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14469123
<jacobw> oops
<AlanBell> quite right brobostigon
<brobostigon> AlanBell: forgot?
<AlanBell> slightly :)
<brobostigon> no worries :)
<em> The riots in the UK are now being used to justify more control of the internet -- http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iVA4KhIWOZwHkvpVfComcpQPUPvg?docId=f803a6444ad74b0fa892ed4b2fe68bb3
<AlanBell> I had a blackberry for a few years, never figured out the messaging thing at all
<ali1234> bbm is wildly popular with teenagers for some reason
<AlanBell> perhaps if I was wearing a hoodie I would be better with mobile technology
<ali1234> certainly
<brobostigon> i have never actually really had a good play with a blackberry, at all.
<ali1234> well, bbm anyway
<brobostigon> bbm?
<ali1234> blackberry messenger
<brobostigon> ah,
 * AlanBell goes to pour beer for the meeting
<brobostigon> ohm, yes, sorry.
<brobostigon> :)
<AlanBell> which is over in #ubuntu-uk-meeting in a sec
<AlanBell> and will be covering oggcamp and the reapproval application
<hmmm> Question... Does anyone know what happened to the Reconstructor app? Did it get renamed or abandoned?
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 29th August 21:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet
<czajkowski> http://laughingsquid.com/beard-measuring-t-shirt/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+laughingsquid+%28Laughing+Squid%29
<brobostigon> is it possible to rearrange irssi windows around?
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: /win move x
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: moves the current window to the xth position
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: cool,. thank you.
<MartijnVdS> ( don't know what it does with the window currently in that place.. switch it I think)
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: yes, it just shifted, i mean, switched them around.
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<brobostigon> :)
<Andres-kain> good night everyone. I have a mailing list etiquette questio
<MartijnVdS> Andres-kain: shoot :)
<Andres-kain> n: i just saw a linux related job vacancy
<Andres-kain> would it be ok to send it to the mailin lis?
<popey> where did you see it?
<popey> There is a UK linuxjobs mailing list
<Andres-kain> the thing is I'm not looking for a job inliux related or othewise. came across it in linkedin
<popey> I wouldn't want the list to become a job list
<popey> given there's already a UK one
<popey> (I'm an admin of)
<Andres-kain> ok, just checking!
<popey> It's also better for the person advertising the job to post it, rather than them being forwarded on by peolpe who find them
<popey> np
<popey> thansk for asking
<popey> *thanks
<popey> :D
<Andres-kain> i will definately not paste it here ;) you are welcome
<Andres-kain> would you be interested in a private message with a pasebin?
<Andres-kain> for your mailing list
<popey> feel free to post the pastebin link here
<Andres-kain> hum, broken link: was to a page from KLA-Tencor | careers.
<Andres-kain> so much to fuz about nothing.
<thefamousnomo_> hey!
<thefamousnomo_> unable to log into hotmail with chromium v12
<thefamousnomo_> also facebook rendering vstrangely...
<thefamousnomo_> any ideas?
<thefamousnomo_> (quick twitter search shows a few users with similar probs...)
<thefamousnomo_> hello?
<locodir-user__> do you know how to get rid of "Unlock keyring" in chrome?  Using 1.04
<locodir-user__> 11.04
<AlanBell> locodir-user__: that is a known problem with chrome saw that a week or so ago
<AlanBell> if it is any consolation it particularly affects people working at google
<brobostigon> it isnt here in gnome3, on debian sid, with chromium 15.0.847.0
<brobostigon> there*
<locodir-user__> thanks alan
<locodir-user__> by the way, anyone using a wacom? do you know how to configure left and right limits?
<AlanBell> locodir-user__: at this time you might want to ask in #ubuntu, it is getting late
<locodir-user__> thanks again!
<AlanBell> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=72499
<AlanBell> that is the chrome bug
<brobostigon> AlanBell: chrome aswell as chromium ?
<AlanBell> dunno, didn't read it in detail
<brobostigon> ok, because i was going to say, i didnt experience that issue with 11.04 with chromium.
<brobostigon> within gnome3.
<AlanBell> yeah, there is a particular set of circumstances that causes it
<brobostigon> ah, ok.
<AlanBell> in google it seems to be the nsf mounted home directories or something
<brobostigon> hmm.
<brobostigon> interesting.
<directhex> brobostigon, :|
<brobostigon> directhex: ?
<AlanBell> probably a timing issue or something
<directhex> your retweet
<brobostigon> directhex: ah, yes, i just felt like retweeting that.
<brobostigon> directhex: maybe a less than wise decision.
<brobostigon> directhex: you have retweeted it aswell.
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well everyone.
<HazRPG> well this is rather odd... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
<HazRPG> shows how "intelligent" some people are...
<Azelphur> Under the Digital Economy Act, officials were  allowed to ask the court to block Web sites dedicated to copyright  infringement. A review of that law, however, "concluded the provisions  as they stand would not be effective, according to U.K. communications  regulator Ofcom (Office of Communications). As a result, "the Government  will not bring forward the Act’s site-blocking provisions at this  time."
<Azelphur> YAY, winning.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-10
<hoover> morning folks
<daubers> Woot, just 231MiB left till my local mirror's downloaded for oggcamp
<MartijnVdS> daubers: that's like 2 minutes download time
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Not while downloading all the Ubuntu CD isos and all the Fedora isos :)
<daubers> Need to grab the kubuntu isos too
<MartijnVdS> daubers: time for fibre ;)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: (I'm assuming disk bandwidth isn't the issue on your setups ;))
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Definatley not :) It's just interwebs bandwidth
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<popey> Morning!
<daubers> o/
<GreenDance> Hi, does the system memory clean it's cache by itself?
<GreenDance> i.e. is there a set time for it to happen?
<GreenDance> i ask because if i type free -t -m the used space doesnt seem to go down
<Myrtti> uk today \o/
<GreenDance> I have to force clean cache for the used memory to go down :\
<GreenDance> strange
<popey> GreenDance: why would you want to force clear the cache?
<daubers> GreenDance: It'll cache some IO stuff for a while in order to speed up disk access on frequently used files
<GreenDance> oh
<daubers> GreenDance: Also, if you force flush the cache, make sure you "sync" first
<GreenDance> so it's normal for the used memory to be high-per-say
<daubers> GreenDance: "high" is a relative term :)
<GreenDance> Used: 428mb, after flush, 161mb
<GreenDance> big difference ?
<popey> why do you care?
<daubers> GreenDance: That would probably be normal
<popey> cache is something the kernel manages
<GreenDance> popey, I was trying to compare how much memory is used by ubuntu to xubuntu to lubuntu
<GreenDance> popey, I've read some stories before that gnome is a memory hog
<GreenDance> popey, so I was trying to see for myself
<Myrtti> unless you really run out, its not a problem
<GreenDance> the reason I was trying to compare was because some stories I've read say ubuntu is suitable for old pcs while others say it isn't
<GreenDance> popey, ?
<GreenDance> daubers, what do you think?
<davmor2> morning all
<popey> what are you trying to run it on GreenDance ?
<GreenDance> morning davmor2
<GreenDance> popey, P3 500, 256mb ram
<davmor2> just need to send out a mail to see if the lug want to meet in wolvo town center tonight I'm going to say not but hey they might surprise me :D
<GreenDance> why do the ubuntu team try to shove so many extra programs onto the cd installed?
<GreenDance> i.e. why can't their just be a bare bone install of ubuntu
<Myrtti> why not fill it?
<Myrtti> there is always minimal install
<GreenDance> Myrtti, why fill it?
<Myrtti> !minimal
<lubotu3> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GreenDance> Myrtti, that's a long winded way to get a bare bone install though
<popey> http://twitpic.com/63trpj
<popey> ^^^ new 3G dongle
<GreenDance> popey, P3 500, 256mb ram
<popey> GreenDance: they dont "shove" "extra" programs on the CD
<popey> there's one mail client, one browser, one office suite, one network connectivity tool
<popey> GreenDance: I wouldn't run Ubuntu on that
<brobostigon> GreenDance: i would try debian on a machine that minimal, ubuntu may still be way to heavy.
<GreenDance> popey, when I mean "shove" i mean the standard ubuntu install is full to the brim of a cdr
<Myrtti> lubuntu
<oimon> +1
<GreenDance> does it have to be?
<popey> GreenDance: yes, and if we could fit more on it we would
<brobostigon> or that Myrtti, yes :)
<popey> GreenDance: other distros are available
<oimon> or maybe just a cli with 256mb ram
<GreenDance> popey, but why?
<popey> because people want it
<popey> people want a functional live cd
<popey> if you dont, then use something else
<popey> or spin your own iso image
<GreenDance> popey, but it's not giving people choice of who want to use ubuntu
<Myrtti> because people need a browser, email client and an office suite...
<popey> software centre is pre-installed
<popey> plenty of choice
<Myrtti> GreenDance: as I said, there is always mini.iso
<popey> I think you're missing the point of ubuntu
<oimon> most people are running on substantially better hardware than 10yr old machine..you can get 5yr old machines for free if you look around
<GreenDance> popey, yes software centre is pre installed, that's lots of choice, but surely it would be better to allow people the choice during install say "Full Install" or "Minimal Ubuntu Install" (Gnome)
<popey> I disagree
<GreenDance> popey, how so?
<popey> I disagree that your proposal would be "better"
<GreenDance> popey, say for example somone wanted ubuntu and just firefox, nothing else, they need to go through the process of uninstalling everything else if they only want gnome and firefox
<davmor2> GreenDance: you can try lubuntu or xubuntu on a machine that minimal
<popey> GreenDance: so the whole ubuntu cd should be tailored for that _one_ use case?
<popey> (it's not a common use case)
<oimon> GreenDance: it seems that you are in the minority. however ubuntu allows you to make your own "respin" of customised ubuntu.
<popey> indeed
<popey> and ubuntu can be configured in a kiosk mode, which boots directly to a browser if you want it
<oimon> i've done that and it isn't much work either
<GreenDance> oimon / popey , let's say 1,000 sys admins go to install ubuntu in their businesses, there boses say, just a system os and browser, each then have to spend the time to re-spin ubuntu before installing on the machines
<Myrtti> mini.iso
<popey> again, not common
<MartijnVdS> they'd have to anyway, for centralized authentication, etc.
<popey> or use mini iso as Myrtti suggests
<GreenDance> the problem with the mini cd is the time it takes to re-spin it
<Myrtti> errr
<Myrtti> no.
<popey> re spin?
<GreenDance> build a custom iso
<popey> why would you respin a 50Mb CD
<popey> thats not what the mini iso is for
<Myrtti> mini installs the minimal system
<popey> the alternate cd has the option to install a minimal system too
<popey> and you can then "apt-get install firefox" :D
<Myrtti> after that it is trivial to have it install what you want
<GreenDance> popey, what about gnome?
<popey> what about gnome?
<Myrtti> oh man...
<oimon> this is a pointless discussion
<GreenDance> popey, with a minimal install, if you install ubuntu-gnome (i've forgot the name) it installs a full ubuntu system
<GreenDance> games etc...
<popey> no
<popey> ubuntu-desktop does
<popey> "Other packages are available"
 * Myrtti goes to finish packing her luggage
<GreenDance> popey, is there just a package for a basic gnome 2.30?
<popey> probably, yeah
<GreenDance> I've never been able to locate it
<GreenDance> it must be hiding somewhere
<daubers> GreenDance: gnome-desktop-environment                                    - The GNOME Desktop Environment
<daubers> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<lubotu3> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<popey> looks good
<GreenDance> 48 kB?
<GreenDance> :D
<oimon> it's a meta pacakge
<MartijnVdS> GreenDance: metapackage
<GreenDance> thanks for that daubers
<daubers> GreenDance: It's a meta package, will depend on all the other bits
<oimon> This package depends on the standard set of applications that are part of the official GNOME release
<oimon> apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment
<daubers> GreenDance: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662493/ <- shows what it depends on
<ali1234> GreenDance: i fully agree with you
<ali1234> and btw, software centre is worse than no choice at all
<oimon> anyone who has the desire to do this , also has the expertise to get the alternate installer cd and do what they wish
<GreenDance> thank you ali1234
<ali1234> the alternate installer makes me lol
<ali1234> customizing each and every installation manually... yeah right
<ali1234> it's the exact same brush off that users have been getting over desktop environments, actually
<ali1234> "oh, you don't like unity or gnome 3? well, you should just use a terminal then, you would like that"
<popey> oh please
<popey> the vast majority of people dont need a custom install
<oimon> other desktop environments are only an apt-get away
<popey> those that do (cited by GreenDance as IT professionals) have sufficient clue to do it
<ali1234> apparently there's no middle ground, you either use the plastic clown scissors, or the machete, we can't have *anything* in between
<daubers> ali1234: You do, of course, have the choice to fork gnome and keep it maintained
<popey> There's plenty of room in between
<popey> I was citing two main groups
<GreenDance> daubers, fork gnome, that would be a headake, as so I've read.
<daubers> GreenDance: Indeed, but the option is there. There is nothing physically stopping someone from doing it. They just have to accept that most application developers will probably move across to the new toolkits
<daubers> so they'll need to backport
<ali1234> daubers: the necessity of forking gnome is yet another false dichotomy
<daubers> ali1234: Never said it was necessary, just said you have the choice :) You're putting words in my terminal now
<oimon> i think kde4 might have beautified a bit. kde 3.5 continuation project AKA trinity is looking ugly http://www.trinitydesktop.org/screenshots.php
<GreenDance> popey, personally what I can't understand is, during the ubuntu install, if someone selected "Ubuntu, Gnome, Firefox" why can't the ubuntu installer simply purge the extra's from the live image?, then we have the middle, more people have more choice, surely that can't be hard to include into the cd installer?
<daubers> GreenDance: And you confuse newer uses as to what "Gnome" is?
<oimon> GreenDance: heard of debian?
<GreenDance> oimon, of course
<oimon> sounds more up your street
<oimon> ubuntu + gnome + firefox doesn't sound like ubuntu to me
<GreenDance> ali1234, seems to be the only one who understands me
<GreenDance> oimon, the point i'm trying to make is allow easy choice
<oimon> if i don't like banshee or shotwell i have an easy choice
<oimon> apt-get remove
<daubers> GreenDance: But that's not easy as it increases the initial learning curve for new people and non-technical people (i.e. the majority)
<oimon> ever wondered why/how the ubuntu install image isntalls so quickly?
<popey> GreenDance: I understand you, I just disagree
<GreenDance> grab the latest ubuntu, no hastle, insert cd, minimal desktop enviroment, job done
<daubers> GreenDance: "Ubuntu is rubbish because I can't open my documents from Windows", "Ubuntu is rubbish because it can't deal with my Photos like $otheros does"
<davmor2> GreenDance: easy choice of WHAT!  there are a bunch of cd's kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, server, minimal, mythbuntu and ubuntu studio  Those are just the official ones there are others on top of that
<daubers> GreenDance: Thats the type of problem you'll introduce to the majority of users
<ali1234> davmor2: most of those aren't actually official
<oimon> standard ubuntu install copies an image onto your machine, it doesn't do much configuration. nobody would put up with a 5x slower install for your sake
<davmor2> ali1234: all of those are the official ones, the ones that have passed the TB meetings and have there iso's on canonical servers
<ali1234> daubers: yet when people say "ubuntu is rubbish because the buttons are not in the same place as $otheros" then they are wrong, right?
<ali1234> unless $otheros is OS X
<bigcalm> Wow, that took a few attempts to get into freenode today
<gord> o_O why would you leave?
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> ali1234: they are also the ones that get tested by the qa volunteers and canonical staff on each release
<bigcalm> I like to turn off machines at night that I'm not using (excluding servers) and can't be bothered to set up a proxy
<GreenDance> (Connection reset by peer)
<GreenDance> I don't know what caused me to be reset by peer
<ali1234> sounds like freenode is having problems today
<bigcalm> GreenDance: problem with freenode I think. Took me a lot of effort to connect this morning
<GreenDance> thanks for letting me know ali1234 bigcalm :)
<czajkowski> bigcalm: not seen any annoucements as such
<ali1234> GreenDance: you might actually like opensuse, it has a highly configurable installer
<ali1234> unfortunately the installer is probably it's only good feature
<bigcalm> czajkowski: might be a problem between VirginMedia and freenode :)
<ali1234> bigcalm: that is also a possibility if they are still messing around with their packet shaper
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<bigcalm> Took a while
<ali1234> extreme lag? packet shaper :(
<popey> ☹
<hoover> ali1234: I agree... opensuse considered harmful ;-)
<GreenDance> popey, would it be so hard for whoever maintains the ubuntu installer to code in an option for just gnome and firefox and purge the extras added in? it might be a small market of people who would want this, but every linux user counts
<ali1234> GreenDance: it actually would be hard
<ali1234> because the installer works by basically just copying the rootfs
<ali1234> it doesn't work like the traditional debian installer at all
<ali1234> now, if you use the alternate CD it would be possible
<ali1234> just needs someone to throw together a seed file
<ali1234> if there isn't already one that suits you
<ali1234> but the problem with gnome is it's unmaintained now, and probably won't work properly with gtk3
<ali1234> and gnome3 is just ... well let's not even go there
<czajkowski> bigcalm: you'll know if you get a wallop re freenode
<czajkowski> they annouce issues
<davmor2> GreenDance: Ubuntu is aimed at new users they are likely to want to learn how to install stuff just to get the system they had in windows/mac os.   It is taylored to that and nothing else.  If you want a system that is different to that then you modify it the end!
<ali1234> ^ i thought it was supposed to be for everyone?
<davmor2> s/likely/not likely
<ali1234> anyway, i have to reboot to install this compiz patch
<ali1234> so i'll stop trolling you now
<bigcalm> czajkowski: indeed. But I wouldn't see any messages if I couldn't connect ;)
<ali1234> you can't really say it's easy to make 11.04 act like windows... you have to put in a bunch of gconf hacks just to get the menus working right
<ali1234> it's perfectly fine if ubuntu wants to differentiate itself
<ali1234> i don't have a problem with that
<ali1234> but the arguments used to justify it are just inconsistent with reality
<czajkowski> ali1234: that was a quick reboot
<ali1234> czajkowski: i'm having problems, apparently apt-add-repository doesn't import the PGP keys any more?
<ali1234> or maybe it never did and update manager just never cared before
<ali1234> in any case, i now have to mess about on the terminal just to get this (unofficial) fix installed
<davmor2> ali1234: it never did it only does that if you install via software-sources.  You need to use the apt-key get or whatever the command is,  it tells you on the LP ppa page
<popey> thats not true
<popey> add-apt-repository _did_ used to get the key
<ali1234> hmm i thought it did
<kazade> add-apt-repository normally gets the key..
<popey> or am I on crack?
<kazade> not this time popey
<kazade> :)
<ali1234> anyway problem solved, i just used apt-get
<ali1234> now reboot time
<Daviey> It does still get the key
<popey> yup, just tested it here too
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662524/
<davmor2> my bag it's cause I cant use the add-apt-repo for the ppa's I need to add that's why I have to call the key fetch command
<Daviey> davmor2: private PPA's?
<davmor2> Daviey: slightly odder than that even :) but yes
<Daviey> bah
<davmor2> Daviey: Why?
<Daviey> davmor2: just wondered
<Daviey> Adding private ppa's is a pain, and i'm lazy
<Myrtti> at the airport \o/
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> Myrtti: you trying to tell me they are losing you out of the country? ;)
<daubers> Myrtti: Travelling to Oggcamp?
<Myrtti> daubers: yup :-D well, not only that, but yes.
<daubers> Myrtti: \o/
<Myrtti> its my bday gift to myself
<Myrtti> to be away from Finland
<davmor2> Myrtti: Happy birthday (whenever it is / was)
<daubers> Myrtti: Thats a call for cake if ever I've heard one
<davmor2> daubers: I think you mean Chocolate Cake right :)
<Myrtti> I accept all cake :-D
<daubers> davmor2: I dunno, I've really been craving a good victoria sponge recently
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> all cake
<davmor2> daubers: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/361264218_64e0bc8b53.jpg
 * daubers drools
<daubers> Only 20 minutes until lunch!
<davmor2> daubers: see betty crockers devils food cakes you put on weight looking at it
<daubers> davmor2: Thats mean
<davmor2> Myrtti: how about you is that a cakes you could eat :)
<Cassull_> I just heard there there 3 more deaths
<oimon> Cassull_: yes, although ironically things were much better last night
<Cassull_> much better, how?
<oimon> london was much quieter last night
<Cassull_> hell, what is going on
<Myrtti> woo fighter planes
<oimon> people were back on the trains and underground today
<Cassull_> it's quite scary this whole Affair
<Myrtti> I wonder did I remwmber my wool wrap... hmm
<oimon> my church pastor is speaking on bbc radio2 shortly http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/
<oimon> still getting gwibber crash in oneiric ..can't try out new gwibber yet :(
<davmor2> oimon: what crash are you getting?
<oimon> bug 811915
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 811915 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-accounts crashed with TypeError in __init__(): Gtk.Window.set_icon_from_file() argument 1 must be string, not None" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811915
<oimon> similar to this
<MartijnVdS> gee gwibber crashed?
<oimon> it won't even start in the current alpha
<oimon> for a while now
<MartijnVdS> sounds like gwibber to me
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: Works fine for me.
<oimon> i thought "new gwibber" was a rewrite
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: I could never get it to work
<davmor2> oimon: have a word with Kenvandine on #ubuntu-desktop he might know a quick fix for you,  he is after oneiric users testing it so will be miffed that you can't, he may also ask for some logs to help fix it too etc
<davmor2> oimon: he'll be on this afternoon at some point
<oimon> davmor2: he commented on that bug on the 4th
<davmor2> oimon: have you tried removing the pyc file listed?
<davmor2> oimon: it might be that the pyc isn't being removed by updates so once removed it works maybe?
<oimon> davmor2: :D
<oimon> i had done a purge but didn't remove the crud..i didn't read every comment as well as you
<oimon> works now yay
<oimon> thanks
<oimon> agh
<oimon> no it just crashed :(
<davmor2> oimon: Meh
<davmor2> oimon: there is a debug mode you can call but I never remember the cli call that runs it unfortunately
<oimon> got a bit further but still rather crappy
<oimon> and freezing /going grey - looks like that feature was ported from old gwibber (bad)
<davmor2> oimon: see I have no issues with mine and I did a fresh install of alpha3 though to check that the kernel fix for my wifi was working
<daubers> bah, why is the kinder egg website down
<oimon> working again now, pkilled all old gwib processes
<davmor2> oimon: might just of been a glitch then :(
<oimon> however still awful performance and laggy/refreshing/freezing
<daubers> davmor2: I have now bought chocolate cake. I blame you
<davmor2> daubers: hahaha
<davmor2> oimon: See I used to have huge issue but now it's running really nice
<oimon> that would be nice
<oimon> the idea of gwibber is good, just the implementation always sucked too badly to use it in the past
<directhex> hotot is nice
<davmor2> oimon: this one is much lighter so I'm not sure why you are having such big issues unless it's the initial import that is the issue maybe
<oimon> davmor2: is it still possible to see separate streams on new gwibber?
<oimon> can't see any option
<oimon> so sad that one of the first looters to appear in court is a teacher :(
<MartijnVdS> oimon: those are the worst! :P
<Laney> does the u-uk minecraft server have mobs on?
<gord> Laney, yup
<Laney> :(
<oimon> was gonna buy the humble indie bundle but got distracted by people rioting in my town. now it's closed :(
<hoover> lol
<popey> Laney: there's plenty of places to hide though
<oimon> i like the look of "nad yet it moves" anyone played it?
 * hoover purchased HIB#1 and hasn't even installed a single game yet ;-)
<oimon> hoover: not even world of goo? or did you already own it
<hoover> I found out *after* the purchase that the androids game wasn't part of the deal, stupid me... it was only a playable demo
<oimon> trying to get into braid
<hoover> Remind me what titles were included again... might also have been HIB#2 or something different altogether
<oimon> has a little steep entry curve considering there's no manual etc
<directhex> there are four humble bundles, totalling about 25 games by now
<oimon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humble_Indie_Bundle
<oimon> machinarium and osmos are really good
 * Laney has been playing crayon physics
<oimon> hopefully the next HIB will include HIB3
<oimon> HIB also deserves support because it has brought games to linux that were previously windows only
<oimon> crayon physics is a good example
<davmor2> oimon: not currently work over the weekend for that I think
<oimon> davmor2: great :D
<davmor2> oimon: I think that was what he was on about anyway :)
<ali1234> hmm a bug
<ali1234> who is using banshee?
<ali1234> does the cover art resize properly for you?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<oimon> should it?
<MartijnVdS> The entire app just locks up every once in a while
<ali1234> i think it should
<MartijnVdS> and eats 400% CPU
<oimon> MartijnVdS: i get that too
<ali1234> because when i resize that panel the image just changes between a sharp and blurry image
<ali1234> as if the image is being resized by current_width+(desired_width%2)
<oimon> ali1234: if i pull the left bar across the screen, the size grows to a 100x100 pic approx, looking good, then doesn't grow anymore - that what you mean?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> i will finish posting this bug rewport and then you can watch the video
<ali1234> btw if i make the window smaller than the image the image doesn't get smaller
<oimon> correc
<oimon> banshee has more bugs than a bait shop
 * popey covers Laney's and directhex's ears
<popey> er
<popey> eyes
<directhex> bugs without bug reports don't exist. QED.
<popey> [FACT]
<oimon> banshee has more bug reports than a bait shop
<oimon> fixed
<ali1234> lol, banshee has so many bug reports that it is almost impossible to determine whether a given bug has already been determined
<ali1234> i mean reported
<Laney> forget launchpad, use bgo
<ali1234> eh
<ali1234> i will report it to both
<oimon> ali1234: like this one https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540873
<ali1234> bgo won't do anything unless i use a bleeding edge version of banshee anyway
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 540873 in User Interface "Allow changing browser filters; add/remove genre, album artist, year, etc" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<ali1234> even when the bug is trivial to reproduce
<oimon> let it be said that launchpad is approx 5 zillion times better than bugzilla
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> there is no question of that
<ali1234> bugzilla is a horrible horrible piece of software
<directhex> redmine is super nice
<directhex> shame it's RoR
<ali1234> you can't even get a list of all the bugs you reported without defining your own db thrashing query in it's sick metaquery language
<oimon> i use redmine for my work helpdesk system
<directhex> redmine for ticket tracking? ooookay
<directhex> i see it for a bug tracker, but as an rt replacement?
<oimon> has a nice UI
<oimon> rt has a lame ui
<directhex> launchpad's biggest problems aren't the interface anyway - it's the huge number of low-quality bugs in ubuntu's launchpad
<Laney> the massive imbalance in reporter / triager numbers
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/823905/+attachment/2265922/+files/out-8.ogv
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 823905 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee cover art does not resize properly" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> low quality bugs are a side effect of having a UI that normal people can actually use
<ali1234> so, what do you think is going on in that video?
<ali1234> if the cover art isn't supposed to fill the panel, why is it being scaled at all?
<ali1234> if it isn't being scaled, why does it go blurry?
<davmor2> oimon: you mean mulitcolumn view right?
<dogmatic69> what can i do about 'Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/zlj/test-daily/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz'
<dogmatic69> apt-get update does this
<marxjohnson> dogmatic69: There doesn't appear to be a repo for Maverick: http://ppa.launchpad.net/zlj/test-daily/ubuntu/dists/ at least not any more
<dogmatic69> what is that? any idea?
<davmor2> dogmatic69: you installed it :)
<dogmatic69> bah
<marxjohnson> It's a PPA you've installed at some point
<dogmatic69> apparently :D
<marxjohnson> you'll need  to remove  the PPA to stop the error message
<dogmatic69> http://ppa.launchpad.net/zlj/test-daily/ubuntu/dists/
<davmor2> dogmatic69: to way to get rid of it,  the easy one is open software-sources and click on the other software tab read through till you find that line right click it and select delete done :)
<dogmatic69> its a server
<dogmatic69> no clicky clicky
<marxjohnson> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:<ppa name here>
<marxjohnson> or look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<davmor2> ^ that would be my next suggestion :D
<hoover> cheers all
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jonathan Riddell] Desktop Summit - http://blogs.kde.org/node/4466
<directhex> all the cool kids are at DS
<davmor2> Sometimes I feel I got to run away, I've got to get away....
<czajkowski> Mmm dinner cooked
<czajkowski> mails done and answer
<czajkowski> what next
<dogmatic69> early dinner?
<davmor2> czajkowski: Fix London, stop the riots, and move england somewhere a bit warmer?
<daubers> czajkowski: I have cake :)
<davmor2> daubers: what cake?
<czajkowski> daubers: ohh CAKE!!
<czajkowski> dogmatic69: no for later
<czajkowski> but it's done now
<czajkowski> davmor2: hey I'm good not that good
<hamitron> so you just fixed the riots and left us in a cold climate?
<hamitron> :/
<czajkowski> sunny here in London
<czajkowski> actually it's a fab day
<hamitron> raining here
<davmor2> czajkowski: Who's been lying to you saying your good ;)
<hamitron> :D
<HazRPG> hmm, just spent 5hrs trying to teach my sister ubuntu 11.04
<HazRPG> so far, she seems to think its not user friendly
<HazRPG> or to use her words "that's just crap, how do I know if stuff is open..."
<HazRPG> *sigh*
<HazRPG> so far using her as a test dummy for 11.04 is not going well :(
<davmor2> HazRPG: and yet my Mom who has never used the old version of Ubuntu picked it up with no training cause it was like her phone
<HazRPG> heh, my sister still uses a nokia phone
<HazRPG> she's too use to windows and, when I converted her over to ubuntu 9.10 (and everything ever since), gnome2 works... she finds it odd that its on the right-hand side, and how the close button is on the wrong side... etc
<ali1234> i still use a nokia phone
<ali1234> nokia phones are good
<davmor2> ali1234: well till next year right ;)
<HazRPG> she seems to have the same beef against unity as I do... and I never even told her my annoyances with it :p
<ali1234> unlike android rubbish, nokia phones actually keep working for longer than a year
<popey> +1
 * popey pines after his old n72
<popey> except for the crappy bits of the phone
<HazRPG> <= still has nokia phones for when phones go bad
<HazRPG> (still rocking the 3310 for my other number!)
<oimon> had my htc desire almost 18 months
<brobostigon> me too, 2.
<ali1234> nokia were the biggest phone manufacturer because their phones were reliable
<ali1234> the problem is nobody wants reliable things any more
<ali1234> they want facebook
<ali1234> they want the cloud, and apps
<HazRPG> best phone purchase ever was that nokia 3310... still holds its battery for like 5-6 days! Fantastic piece of kit :)
<czajkowski> I've a hero almost 2 years
<ali1234> and a lot of stuff that is going to come back and bite them
<ali1234> but it's not my problem :)
<jpds> czajkowski: Likewise.
<czajkowski> ali1234: yes we do, it's keeping with the times and technology
<czajkowski> jpds: we clearly look after our toys :)
<jpds> ali1234: Love the cloud.
<oimon> my old phone battery lasted 4 days except the screen was the size of my digital watch and used mono LCD
<popey> i have a 2 year old hero too
<popey> i gave it away because it's rubbish
<ali1234> i do love the cloud. i just don't rely on it
<WorMzy> I've had my Samsung D900i for four years on Friday, still going strong.
<ali1234> and i am coming around to this android phone i have
<ali1234> but i wouldn't rely on it
<HazRPG> WorMzy: I bet the battery life isn't as good as my nokia 3310 though ;)
<WorMzy> Lasts for about a week
<ali1234> by which i mean i wouldn't leave the house with it unless i had a backup phone as well
<ali1234> because it just crashes that much
<oimon> wow
<oimon> my phone never crashes
<ali1234> backup phone being a nokia of course
<oimon> by never, i mean not once
<ali1234> also every android version prior to 2.3 = lol
<HazRPG> I must agree, 2.3 has been the best one so far
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i agree, yes.
<HazRPG> however my 3310 shall remain in my glove box for those "oh crap" moments
<brobostigon> even on my htc dream, :)
<ali1234> you don't actually need to carry a 3310 for good battery life. just avoid android and iphone
<HazRPG> (hates the fact that nexus one needs to be charged every day or every other day depending on usage)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: on a good day, with 2.3, my htc dream will just about last twelve hours.
<davmor2> hasn't had any issues with his milestone once he switched off rooting and overclocker :)
<HazRPG> brobostigon: if I don't use my phone at all, nor move it, and keep it in an area that has decent signal... I can get roughly 2 days worth out of the battery :P
<HazRPG> the minute I move it, use it, or even touch it... I'll probably get about a day... or less
<brobostigon> HazRPG: hmm, interesting. however defeating the point.
<davmor2> HazRPG: switch off 3g when you have wifi switch off gps I get 4 days
<HazRPG> I mainly use my phone to call people, and on occasion, text people (if I really must...), the rest is a novelty
<HazRPG> davmor2: I have my always set to GSM only, barely use 3g at all...
 * brobostigon disappears for his trek dose. on cbs action.
<ali1234> i've actually started to fall into the habit of picking up my phone when i get a new email, cos it's faster than loading up gmail (this is the android phone of course)
<HazRPG> davmor2: gps is never on, unless I'm driving and I don't know where I'm going... and wifi is only on, when I'm at home
<ali1234> and i do it when i'm sitting in front of the computer
<ali1234> i think it says more about the lack of usability of unity than it does about android
<HazRPG> ali1234: heh, I do that
<ali1234> i know if i click firefox on the launcher it's going to barf 100 windows all over my desktop
<HazRPG> (still not updated to 11.04 yet...)
<ali1234> i really hate that you can't unminimize 1 window without unminimizing all of them
<HazRPG> ali1234: this is why I haven't updated, I like my window list too much
<ali1234> nah, you should update
<ali1234> and then complain constantly about it
<ali1234> like me
<HazRPG> heh
<HazRPG> if I update, it might make them think "oh look, we have another download... clearly another satisfied user..."
<StevenR> hurrah. success. ceiling sanded and painted
<StevenR> couple more coats, and job will be a good 'un
<Myrtti> uk ♥
<popey> \o/
<uk> ♥  Myrtti
<Laney> I forgot how great chocolate digestives are
<Laney> ♥ uk
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 29th August 21:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | uk ♥
<Azelphur> wouldn't that be more ♥ digestive biscuits?
<popey> not if you scroll up
<Azelphur> ah :P
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well everyone.
<AlanBell> I dispatched the first shipit cd today
<popey> I can haz backup internettings
<Azelphur> popey: is that 3g backup internettings?
<hamitron> AlanBell: shipit cd?
<AlanBell> hamitron: with the magic process
<hamitron> nice
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> ;/
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<hamitron> nice
<hamitron> I think that is a great service to those in rural areas
<hamitron> I guess some in the UK won't have internet connections also
<ali1234> if you had no internet connection, how would you even know ubuntu existed?
<hamitron> well, I mean if you just go online at internet cafe
<hamitron> or buy a linux mag
<hamitron> or mobile internet
<ali1234> for that matter, if you have no internet connection, why would you even have a PC?
<directhex> other than obnoxious "i don't own a tv, look at me everyone, I DON'T HAVE A TV" types, who has a computer capable of running a modern linux and an interest in a modern linux but not internet?
<popey> Azelphur: yes
<Azelphur> what deal do you have?
<hamitron> ali1234: writing documents?
<hamitron> invoicing
<popey> ali1234: magazines
<popey> its a dongle plugged into an access point which is flashed to openwrt
<popey> so it shares 3G over wifi (and wired)
<popey> ali1234: switched my old 3g zte dongle for a huawaeieieie one
<popey> works brilliantly
<directhex> draytek routers and i think some avm ones do that with stock firmware
<ali1234> draytek routers are odd
<hamitron> says ali1234
<hamitron> ;)
<ali1234> they like to tell all connected devices that they are in hong kong
<popey> I am happy with this, nice and flexible
<ali1234> presents problems using channel 13 with linux because of CRDA
<ali1234> other than that, they are good, or so i'm told
<Azelphur> popey: nice did you find a provider that lets you buy bandwith without it expiring?
<Azelphur> or do you just manual topup when the connection goes down?
<popey> I'm just using 3 for now
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> I've been looking for a provider that'll let me just buy bandwith with no expiry so I can do a setup similar to yours
<Azelphur> I think vodafone might do it
<ali1234> why not just top up when you need it?
<Azelphur> because I want it to failover instantly
<Azelphur> because I'm pedantic like that
<ali1234> no point
<ali1234> you'll still lose all connections
<Azelphur> yea but it's as painless as possible
<ali1234> topping up takes 3 seconds
<directhex> nobody does non-expiring data sims.
<Azelphur> ali1234 my connection is usually short downtimes and often
<directhex> i conveniently have 4 brochures on my desk
<Azelphur> so it'll go down for like 30 minutes then come back up a couple times a month
<Azelphur> directhex: fun \o/
<ali1234> what you need is one of those $1/day only when you use it accounts
<hamitron> maybe trade internet connections with a neighbour?
<hamitron> so each can use one anothers for redundancy
<Azelphur> ali1234 that'd work too
<Azelphur> hamitron our area is notoriously unreliable
<popey> nice thing about this dongle is it has two slots, one for SIM another for Micro SIM
<Azelphur> a little while the exchange for the county went down
<directhex> new mobile phone season means lots of brochures
<Azelphur> and that's ignoring that pretty much every time it rains the connection quality gets nuked or goes away completely
<hamitron> yey
<hamitron> someone like me
<hamitron> ;)
<Azelphur> hehe
<hamitron> hang on
<hamitron> can't be
<hamitron> you download more than me
<hamitron> ;/
<hamitron> 600kbps atm
<hamitron> :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<directhex> http://www.phonearena.com/news/HP-Pre3-stars-in-a-21-minute-French-video-exploration_id20844 is french but informative anyway.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-11
<stuffed-crust> Anyone here...
<Azelphur> nope
<stuffed-crust> I would like to remove hellanzb completely, would i just delete the dir "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/Hellanzb/"
<Azelphur> did you install it using apt
<stuffed-crust> no
<Azelphur> how did you install it
<stuffed-crust> i executed "hellanzb.py"
<directhex> if it's in /usr/local apt didn't do it
<Azelphur> stuffed-crust: best answer would be to read the manual
<ali1234> lol what manual?
<stuffed-crust> well im just wondering if i delete that folder will that remove all instance's of the program
<stuffed-crust> apart from the .conf file ofc
<ali1234> probably
<stuffed-crust> coolio
<funkyHat> There's probably a symlink or some kind of wrapper in /usr/local/bin or something
<ali1234> did you install python-2.7 from source too?
<stuffed-crust> i was using python2.7 before i installed hellanzb
<ali1234> well yeah
<stuffed-crust> i believe
<ali1234> but if you install things the python way, i don't think they go in /usr/local if you use distro python
<popey> usefully the README makes no mention of uninstallation
<ali1234> or maybe they do
<funkyHat> "why would I tell people how to uninstall my software? Noone is going to want to uninstall it!"
<ali1234> everyone always complained about that
<stuffed-crust> i will double check the README but i dont think it does
<ali1234> well, i have a /usr/local/lib/python2.7/ - so it must be what it is for
<popey> email pjenvey@groovie.org
<ali1234> there's a really useful python tool called virtualenv
<popey> ask him how ☺
<ali1234> it lets you create a virtual python install. you install your package using that python, and then you can just delete the whole lot when you're done
<ali1234> saves messing up your distro python, and you don't need root
<ali1234> it's great
<stuffed-crust> no mention of uninstall in README
<popey> 01:07:21 < popey> usefully the README makes no mention of uninstallation
<stuffed-crust> but if u say deleting that folder is the way i understand how that works i think which is the important thing :P
<stuffed-crust> looks like thats all "dist-packages" holds
<stuffed-crust> gonna delete that too
<stuffed-crust> weeeeeeee
<popey> hah, directhex i totally wasn't expecting that keyboard to pop out 3 mins in :D
<directhex> popey, there's a battle raging - will i manage to wait for the pre3, before going "sod it" and buying something else? i didn't manage it last time with the n900
<popey> heh
<popey> you bought the n900 then switched to the pre?
<popey> that thing looks giant in his hands
<ali1234> stuffed-crust: you probably shouldn't have done that
<stuffed-crust> lolwat :)
<stuffed-crust> i reinstalled it now anywayz, trying to fix an error im getting but it didnt work
<ali1234> reinstalling things on linux never fixes the problem
<stuffed-crust> well i had an updated deb package which provides new versions of the dependencies < spellcheck
<stuffed-crust> but no joy
<ali1234> what is the actual problem?
<stuffed-crust> ill paste it on pastebin one sec
<stuffed-crust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440332
<stuffed-crust> its a small thread
<stuffed-crust> im still getting his error
<ali1234> ah
<ali1234> so did you try installing the package from debian sid?
<stuffed-crust> hmm hold on confused myself now lol
<stuffed-crust> i thought that was just a dependency update
<ali1234> i suspect you now have two versions installed
<ali1234> and it's still loading the old one
<stuffed-crust> me 2 now
<stuffed-crust> hold tight then
<stuffed-crust> ok new errors but ones i understand
<stuffed-crust> and shes working, cheers guise xD
<stuffed-crust> i really need to get to bed haha
<stuffed-crust> cya, thx again
<ali1234> Azelphur: did you ever fix your arduino?
<Azelphur> no, mostly pure lazyness though
<ali1234> just seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305856someone
<ali1234> maybe it's not dead at all... maybe the arduino software just times out before the end of the 20 second delay
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> (arduino uses a ftdi chip)
<ali1234> although
<ali1234> didn't your just not even enumerate?
<Azelphur> think so
<ali1234> hmm never mind, not related
<stuffed-crust> guru's, i haz hellanzb running but its just sitting there in there terminal with zero kb/s, i created a log file and its basically connecting to the server then disconnecting itself with this message -- AUTHINFO failed: 502 Authentication Failed
<stuffed-crust> any ideaz
<stuffed-crust> my news server does not require authentication btw
<MartijnVdS> !warez
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<stuffed-crust> whos talkin piracy
<stuffed-crust> not me
<stuffed-crust> im talkin hellanzb
<MartijnVdS> Come on, is there any other use for nzb?
<stuffed-crust> are u an OP ?
<MartijnVdS> Does it matter?
<stuffed-crust> absolutely
<stuffed-crust> i have talked no piracy
<stuffed-crust> if ur an OP i shall obey you
<stuffed-crust> if not
<stuffed-crust> stfu ?
<stuffed-crust> im actually not even tryin to download anything in particular im just learning ubuntu, getting hellanzb working is part of it for me
<MartijnVdS> !manners
<lubotu3> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stuffed-crust> dude you started it
<stuffed-crust> if you got a piracy beef join the mpaa
<stuffed-crust> otherwsie please and thank you are in my vocabluary
<stuffed-crust> jesus im a hard working 9-5 man, i needz my nzb workingz!
<stuffed-crust> i was up til 1am working on this
<stuffed-crust> i had like 4 hours sleep
<stuffed-crust> anywayz
<stuffed-crust>  guru's, i haz hellanzb running but its just sitting there in there terminal with zero kb/s, i created a log file and its basically connecting to the server then disconnecting itself with this message -- AUTHINFO failed: 502 Authentication Failed
<stuffed-crust> please help me if you can
<stuffed-crust> When helping: be helpful < IRC Guidelines
<stuffed-crust> u dun pissed me right off now lol
<stuffed-crust> im gonna make a forum post i think
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> dead chicken :(
<MartijnVdS> :(
<hoover> good morning all
<daubers> Morning
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning
<Myrtti> moin
<hoover> morning daubers
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<hoover> morning
<daubers> AlanBell: Camera number 2 acquired! Batteries only last 90 minutes, but I do have mains cords for them
<kazade> morning everyone
<AlanBell> daubers: awesome
<AlanBell> daubers: both take SD cards right?
<daubers> AlanBell: Yup, they don't do SD however :)
<AlanBell> ok
<daubers> AlanBell: 8GB SD card is about an hour apparently (I tried with mine)
<AlanBell> great, I have 6 16GB cards so we should be set
<daubers> Cool
<daubers> Oh, and pitivi does support the avchd codec
<daubers> container even
<popey> Morning all!
 * directhex moos
<MartijnVdS> daubers: avchd isn't weird though, is it.. it's just MPEG-4/h264/aac in a weird directory structure?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Indeed! But really shouldn't assume these things
<daubers> Morning popey
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Why not?
<directhex> shotwell doesn't support MPO files properly
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Because assuming makes an ass of u and me :p And we'd be stuffed if we had to transcode into an editable format before hand
<MartijnVdS> daubers: oh sure, don't assume the codec.. but the directory tree is pretty standard/detectable
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Indeed, but I had to test PiTiVi to make sure it would work properly (which was the original point)
<popey> \o/ Testing!
 * MartijnVdS runs "make test" a lot these days
<MartijnVdS> \o/ Perl's testing culture
<daubers> AlanBell: Will bring one along tomorrow evening so you can have a play
<gord> testing is fine, but it only ever checks for bugs you know about, i don't care about those bugs, i fixed them already. its the bugs i don't know about that scare me
<daubers> Hmmm, my history from today mostly contains "grep"
<MartijnVdS> gord: And that's why we write test suites that cover all possible code paths beforehand
<gord> MartijnVdS, eh, no you write tests to test for regressions during the life cycle of a codebase, they will never find bugs you didn't know about because those bugs are triggered in certain specific situations you would never test for
<MartijnVdS> gord: sure, there will always be corner-case bugs.. but we try to prevent most bugs in non-corner cases
<MartijnVdS> also, they help creating a usable API
<bigcalm> Howdy peeps
<bigcalm> 1 work day left and then oggcamp holidays :D
<popey> :D
 * popey blogs oggcamp
<bigcalm> I take it that you've taken tomorrow and Monday off?
<ali1234> lol, unit test fail
<ali1234> no wonder 11.04 is so buggy
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: exactly
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<popey> bigcalm: yes
<bigcalm> Good, relaxing with an ale shall be done on Sunday then
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski mornring 
<brobostigon> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning brobostigon
<davmor2> hey gord why is oneiric suddenly taking so long to get from login to desktop?
<gord> davmor2, i have absolutely no idea
<gord> !wfm and all that
<lubotu3> gord: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> gord: no it works it just seems to take it's time getting from login to desktop,  before the latest update it was fairly quick now it seem to sit for several second with just the cursor then the backdrop changes then finally the login jingle and unity appear
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Andrew] A Better Firefox Menu - http://whyareyoureadingthisurl.wordpress.com/2011/08/11/a-better-firefox-menu/
<gord> davmor2, yup, no idea, maybe look at bootchart to see what is taking so long
<czajkowski> mornig
<brobostigon> morning czajkowski
<TheOpenSourcerer> afternoon czajkowski
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski agian
<czajkowski> no prodding
<czajkowski> tired
<czajkowski> can anyone open http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/
 * davmor2 de prods czajkowski and blows raspberries at her instead
<bigcalm> czajkowski: not so far
<czajkowski> :o
<bigcalm> It's sat on 'loading' in chrome
<czajkowski> possibly mentioning the petition that only needs just shy of over 2k petion to be debated over the riots has killed it
<davmor2> czajkowski: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.comhttp://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/
<bigcalm> czajkowski: I would hope that it would be a topic for discussion without needing to petition for it
<Myrtti> ♥  UK
<bigcalm> Myrtti: yay, you're here then?
<Myrtti> oh yes
<bigcalm> Hazar
<bigcalm> Might actually get to talk to you this year :P
<czajkowski> bigcalm: the petition is to withdraw the welfare from anyone who is convicted of looting
<czajkowski> and violence
<bigcalm> I see
<andylockran> !politics
<lubotu3> Please take political discussion to ##politics-uk. Thank you!
<czajkowski> andylockran: wasn't talking about politics, was just asking was the website up or down for people and the reason why
<czajkowski> Myrtti: welcome :)
<bigcalm> andylockran: you'll need a petition for that ;)
<Myrtti> Cambridge was so pretty yesterday
<daubers> czajkowski: Anyone convicted and imprisoned already loses the majority of their benefits
<daubers> (excepting universal ones like the NHS AIUI)
<andylockran> ok, now it's !politics :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<brobostigon> morning s-fox
<s-fox> Hello brobostigon
<s-fox> How are you ?
<brobostigon> s-fox: some what tired, and my eczema is pretty dodgy and it has an infection. how about you?
<s-fox> Late night? Sorry to hear about infection. I am okay thank you,  bit hungry.
<brobostigon> s-fox: not sleeping properly. due to the pain from my eczema.
<s-fox> :(
<brobostigon> quite, yes, :(
<directhex> rum.
<brobostigon> yummy,
 * brobostigon gets some coke.
<davmor2> andylockran: easy solution goto ##politics-uk it'll be silent as it's all going on here :D
<bigcalm> Heh
<oimon> davmor2: have the same slow desktop issue
<davmor2> gord: these things mean nothing to me http://ubuntuone.com/p/19iO/
<oimon> does bootchart include time to the desktop?
<davmor2> oimon: it includes bamf, app launcher and indicators so I'm going with yes :)
<oimon> someone in #ubuntu+1 was complaining the other day too
<oimon> anyone know how to "fix" software centre when it doesn't respond to clicking the install button for apps?
<davmor2> gord: any clue?  Look like gnome-session is started and then bamfd etc is start 20seconds after unless I'm reading it wrong?
<oimon> wow i just noticed the new lightdm login screen
<oimon> anyone else think today's woot pic is bad taste? http://www.woot.com/
<livingdaylight> Aloha
<livingdaylight> my new internal hd just arrived. Wondering Ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<MartijnVdS> 64
<MartijnVdS> always 64
<MartijnVdS> unless CPU doesn't do 64
<oimon> livingdaylight: how much RAM do u have?
<livingdaylight> it does, but previously, I found adobe air not easy to install on 64
<livingdaylight> oimon, about 4gb
<oimon> i recently installed 64 and found everything straightforward
<oimon> although i don't use air
<oimon> any linkedin users concerned about privacy should change these settings http://countermeasures.trendmicro.eu/linkedin-optout/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Pope] Full Moon OggCamp - http://popey.com/blog/2011/08/11/full-moon-oggcamp/
<gord> davmor2, bamf coming up is pretty much "unity is now started" looks like gnome is taking a metric age to actually start compiz then compiz is being slow too
<gord> davmor2, pink = IO btw and blue = cpu, so something is loading slowly
<oimon> my desktop seems a bit faster today
<oimon> davmor2: maybe run updates and reboot today?
<gord> updating today is not clever
<gord> its feature freeze day
<oimon> ah, maybe that's why ubuntu one broke
<oimon> i update every day though, it's not my prod box
<davmor2> oimon: already have
 * oimon checks his bootchart
<gord> really bugs me when websites have a "search", but really its just google. i could do that myself
<oimon> although it saves you typing site:www.fluffybunnies.com
<Azelphur> Sigh, appears I need to start hardening my IRC server since myg0t kiddies keep hitting it with botnets \o/. Any tips?
<daubers> Hooray! How many hundreds of people are going to retweetn the fake @skynewsticker account today
<Azelphur> I assume I need to get join and flood limiting up
<oimon> finding it really annoying to have to type sudo reboot to restart 11.10 atm
<gord> Azelphur, just password it?
<Azelphur> how on earth is that a solution?
<gord> stops script kiddies getting in?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: it keeps people out :)
<Azelphur> stops everybody from getting in
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: or use a different port
<Azelphur> might as well just turn it off, silly suggestion was silly
<gord> well no, you give people you want in there the password
<Azelphur> so I coordinate giving thousands of people a password and expect it not to get leaked?
<Azelphur> really why do people make these silly "go without" suggestions, they are totally pointless :/
<gord> geez, there sapps my interest in helping you, i'll go back to work
<oimon> afaik botnets aren't sentient beings so you could probably be pretty liberal with who you give the passwword to
<Azelphur> that's fine, I don't want go without style answers anyway
<Azelphur> oimon: they are targeted attacks at me, so they'll just give the botnet the password.
<oimon> why?
<Azelphur> because that's what myg0t do, they pick a target to troll and then troll it :)
<oimon> never heard of him/them
<Azelphur> hehe
<diplo> I haven't heard of them for a long time
<diplo> Didn't know they were still about
<Azelphur> hehe
<diplo> Azelphur, can you determine a sequence to the attacks ?
<Azelphur> yea, they are very easy to block when I'm here, the bots usually always have some very easily identifiable tag on them
<diplo> Or something like that, IE 100's connect at same time, a certain time etc
<Azelphur> yep, basic every day stuff
<diplo> All I'm thinking is if you detect lots of connections at the same time to maybe set it to lockdown for a short period of time 2-3 mins and then open again
<oimon> iptables can do such throttling
<Azelphur> yea, ircds support detecting these, I'm implementing that now. Was just wondering if anyone else had any interesting ideas :)
<Azelphur> inspircd has join/nick/text flood protection builtin.
<diplo> Not really :( - You are doing basically what I would do
<Azelphur> :)
<diplo> Tis the biatch with botnets is you can't block a certain ip range etc
<Azelphur> if they keep on annoying me I'll just go after them, I've already got real IPs and times along with names and other info :)
<Azelphur> think they wouldn't be so bold if I was the top result on google for all their names. :)
<diplo> Or maybe attack you more for doing it.
<Azelphur> true but any attacks on me once their information is public would just result in more, worse attacks on them personally
<Azelphur> because my servers full of 4chan people who get annoyed with people who attack me :)
<diplo> Suppose, as long as your details are correct
<diplo> Dont want to get as bad as them
<Azelphur> yea, have to be very sure with things like that, I usually aim for at least 3 points of reference to ensure that it's definitely the right person
<diplo> Well if you ever want any help with stuff of an evening or day time tbh I have a lot of spare time now the wife has left me :)
<Azelphur> that sucks :(
<diplo> Yep :(
<Azelphur> diplo I get attacked quite regularly now, I even had a (albeit small and a bit retarded) security company attack me using company resources
<Azelphur> one of those denial of service for hire types I guess
<diplo> :/
<czajkowski> aloha
<diplo> afternoon czajkowski
<czajkowski> how are folks today
<czajkowski> who is coming to oggcamp over the weekend??
<hoover> not me... stuck in .de
<hoover> ;-)
<bigcalm> o/
<hoover> are you going, biggie?
<diplo> Like to but not :/
<bigcalm> hoovie: I am indeed
<hoover> cool say hello from me then ;-)
<bigcalm> Heh
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to configure Ipsec VPN Client in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<hoover> kaushal: Is that different from openvpn (sorry if that's a stupid question)?
 * hoover has only dabbled with openvpn and vpnc
<directhex> kaushal, in a GUI way, or on a server?
<kaushal> I mean for Ubuntu Desktop
<kaushal> may be CLI or GUI
<directhex> kaushal, install apt:network-manager-strongswan
<directhex> kaushal, then try creating a new VPN via the network manager gui (the icon in the system tray)
<directhex> that'll set up strongswan for you, which is an ipsec client
<bigcalm> I've been given account details (server name, username, password) to a SSL VPN with a client. Having never used VPN before, I'm a little confused with all of the options that are available
<directhex> bigcalm, there's no one VPN solution, there are several
<directhex> bigcalm, you install the correct VPN client for their server, and set it up via the clicky boxes in network manager
<kaushal> directhex: ok
<popey> AlanBell: http://victorpalau.net/2011/08/11/dell-vostro-3300-external-monitor-problems-finally-fixed/ seen that?
<kaushal> directhex: Thanks
<kaushal> let me work on it
<bigcalm> No idea what server they are using :) Will see if I can get anywhere with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914202
<directhex> bigcalm, e.g. network-manager-openconnect for modern Cisco AnyConnect VPNs, network-manager-vpnc for older cisco VPNs, network-manager-pptp-gnome for Windows VPNs
<kaushal> directhex: is there a daemonized mode available for Ipsec ?
<kaushal> I mean i use openvpn using daemonized mode client
<directhex> yes, but you /quit
<hoover> Hm, how can I start the connection once I have defined it as VPN in the network manager?
<directhex> hoover, click the NM icon -> VPN Connections -> name of vpn
<directhex> the icon will do stuff, and a notification will tell you if the connect failed and why. padlock icon = secured
<bigcalm> Humm, the client didn't give me domain information.
<hoover> ok thanks
<directhex> oh, and you may need to log out/in for some types of vpn after installing the requisite packages. especially for vpnc
<bigcalm> Them being on the west coast of the states makes working with them very slow
<hoover> right now all I get is "configure vpn" when I click on the icon
<hoover> brb
<bigcalm> F5 Networks apparently
<hoover> of course it didn't work, would have surprised me if it did ;-)
<hoover> damn nortel and thei win-only client crap
<hoover> vpnc worked fine for a while, then it quit all of a sudden
<directhex> hoover, you logged out/in after installing vpnc?
<hoover> yep
<hoover> but I tried the strongswan stuff, not vpnc
<hoover> no worries, I have my machine at work connect to my home router using openvpn / dyndns
<directhex> strongswan is for ipsec. vpnc is for cisco vpn concentrator
<hoover> I'll try the svn vpnc version again
<hoover> haven't checked that in a while
<kvarley> How can I install a package via apt-get avoiding the "Do you want to continue [Y/n]?" message?
<andylockran> hey guys - if an alter table command fails on some mysql slaves, is it ok to run it manually on the slaves without breaking replication?
<hoover> hey...!!!!
<jml> popey: hi. I found this, http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts, and thought "yay", and then I saw "edgy" and now I'm not yay at all.
<hoover> vpnc works again, after adding only one line
<hoover> Nortel Client ID V06_01
<hoover> cool, thanks for making me try out that one again
<hoover> ;-)
 * jml is trying to make a screencast. failing.
<MichealH> <MichealH> Ubuntu gives up waiting for the root device, apparently /dev/disk/by-uuid/UID does not exist
<MichealH> Ubuntu drops into a initramfs shell
<MichealH> I have tried reinstalling 10 times, same error
<MichealH> Soon after udevd gives errors about worker
<hoover> andylockran: have you stopped the replication?
<MichealH> Can someone help me?
<hoover> kvarley: --yes?
<MichealH> I have tried for 2 days straight to fix this
<hoover> sorry MichealH no idea here... is it the failing mounts that are causing you pain?
<kvarley> hoover: Thank you :) Linux is so simple at times :)
<hoover> man apt-get is even simpler ;-)
<hoover> you're welcome
<kvarley> hoover: Very true xD
<hoover> sorry, couldn't resist being a smartarse (again ;-)
<MichealH> hoover, It seems they are failing mounts
<MichealH> But I dunno how to fix them
<hoover> have you tried modifying /etc/fstab?
<MichealH> Nope, This is a 10 minute year old install
<hoover> boot off a live stick, mount the root fs and change /etc/fstab to the phys. device names
<MichealH> It has not even been touched
<hoover> weird
<popey> jml: I CAN HELP!
<hoover> fdisk -l will show you the partitions
<MichealH> LiveCD works?
<jml> popey: actually, the answer turns out to be plughw:0,0
<hoover> it should, I guess
<MichealH> So I just change to /dev/sd Whatever
<MichealH> ?
<hoover> yep that should work
<MichealH> Cool, I shall try that now
<hoover> ok good luck
<jml> popey: the question is, "What device to I tell gtk-recordMyDesktop to use in order to record sound?"
<kvarley> hoover: Any ideas about doing the same thing but with gksudo. It doesn't like --yes
<jml> s/to/do/
<popey> jml: dont use rmd, it blows goats
<hoover> kvarley: I haven't used gksudo, sorry
<hoover> kvarley: what's the error you're getting?
<popey> jml: http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/
<kvarley> hoover: gksudo: unrecognised option '--yes'
<hoover> so you pass the command along from the shell or directly in gksudo?
<jml> popey: that has a recent date!
<jml> popey: but, ach! meine Augen!
<hoover> kvarley: have you tried using quotes around the argument?
<hoover> like so:
<hoover> gksudo "apt-get --yes upgrade"
<popey> jml: wassup?
<popey> jml: install ffmpeg and parec
<popey> jml: the other option is to install kazam
 * hoover 's a very happy camper to find vpnc works again... yay! 
<popey> but I find this more reliable
<jml> hah!
<jml> the same error that rmd had
<jml> ALSA lib dlmisc.c:254:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<jml> [alsa @ 0x82f340] cannot open audio device pulse (No such device or address)
<jml> ffs
<jml> *sigh*
<kvarley> hoover: Yes! Thank you once again ;) I used: gksudo "apt-get install python-pyexiv2 --yes" and it works a charm!
<popey> jml: have you removed pulseaudio or something?
<hoover> kvarley: no worries, good to see it works
<popey> is pulse running?
<oimon> davmor2: for your bootchart, did you get autologin working with lightdm yet?
<davmor2> oimon: nope I just sat there waiting to login
<oimon> seems to be broken for the mo
<jml> popey: no, I haven't. although maybe I killed it trying to debug the issue w/ rmd
<jml> it's running though
<MichealH> hoover, So I have it open
<MichealH> How do I need to edit it?
<MichealH> I have UUID = SOME UID
<MichealH> Shall I change it with /dev/dsa9 ?
<popey> sorry, not seen that error jml
<hoover> do you have a list of your partitionsw?
<hoover> comment out the lines by prefixing them with a "#"
<hoover> in a root shell, type fdisk -l to see your partition table
<hoover> then use /dev/sda1 instead of the UUID stuff
<hoover> MichealH: be careful though if you have booted from a usb device that might now come up as sda
<hoover> your drive may now be identified as sdb, but will revert to sda when you boot without the stick
<hoover> (that's why the uuid stuff was introduced in the first place)
<MichealH> fdisk -l showed nothing :/
<MichealH> Oh, root
<MichealH> hoover, Right, rebooting now
<MichealH> hoover, I commented out the UUID line, but that still looked for /dev/disk/by-uuid
<MichealH> Oh, Its in grub
<MichealH> Grawesome
<MichealH> Editing Kerneline
<MichealH> And It works
<MichealH> WTH
<MichealH> Looks like I need to do a bit of GRUB love
<MichealH> :P
<hoover> cool ;-)
<hoover> Grub has saved my butt a couple of times, too ;-)
<hoover> Ok folks I'm off for today, catch you later! Cheers all
<AlanBell> popey: yes, seen it, TheOpenSourcerer filed that bug and the new kernel does work (but breaks virtualbox as there is no source package for dkms to use
<popey> ah
<oimon> just remembered its oggcamp this weekend
<popey> Yes! :D
<mfraz74> will oggcamp be on IRC?
<oimon> my wife wanted to camp in surrey all week when our town was getting smashed up
<mfraz74> which town?
<oimon> enfield
<popey> mfraz74: "on irc"?
<mfraz74> popey: some sort of feed for those of us that can't make it
<mfraz74> didn't you do twitter there one year?
<popey> we had a twitterfall, yes
<mfraz74> popey: yes the twitterfall
<Laney> Dear meteorologists, is it going to rain later?
<Laney> I see grey clouds.
<AlanBell> is there a twitterfall this year popey?
<popey> AlanBell: we haven't planned one
<bigcalm> Things just happen
<czajkowski> feckin hot on the tube
<oimon> i find the central line the worst
<oimon> like an oven
<kazade> nah Northern is worst :)
<oimon> northern smells of wee
<oimon> district smells ...weird
 * Laney lives in vague awe and fear of londoners
<oimon> riding the tube is pretty inhumane
<AlanBell> northern is pretty grim
<AlanBell> the odd one is waterloo and city in the morning
<AlanBell> so horribly overcrowded, but if they had a whipround on the platform they could probably buy an extra train
<Laney> what's the one with the separate door thingies on the platform?
<Laney> that's posh
<AlanBell> jubilee
<directhex> DLR!
<czajkowski> not bad 40 mins from place in victoria back to elephant and castle home at 4pm in the day
<czajkowski> bakerpoo line to embankment to district line  to victoria
 * TheOpenSourcerer went from Farnham to central Leeds and back yesterday. Each journey took exactly 3:35mins - 447.4m round trip.
<TheOpenSourcerer> By car.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: hey dude you about?
<TheOpenSourcerer> I hear the HTV2 13,000mph aircraft is taking a spin this afternoon...
<TheOpenSourcerer> 3.6miles per second...
<TheOpenSourcerer> London -> Sydney in about an hour.
<MartijnVdS> aircraft or spacecraft?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Aircraft
<MartijnVdS> scary fast
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yes.
<TheOpenSourcerer> And Darpa have just lost it...
<MartijnVdS> derpa
<TheOpenSourcerer> Twitter #htv2
<MartijnVdS> "oops"?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Indeed.
<MartijnVdS> ah it's unmanned and over the ocean
<MartijnVdS> not quite as bad than it could be :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> I think bloefelt has nicked it in true James Bond style.
<MartijnVdS> :)
<davmor2> haha
<FeatureFreak> dang starbuck, they blocked irc, had to socks proxy ssh to get it working.
<FeatureFreak> don't think that was the case 6 months ago
<FeatureFreak> ahh well.
<HazRPG> hmm, this doesn't look right (ls -la): d?????????  ? ?     ?            ?                ? .gvfs
<HazRPG> any reason why it'd do that?
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: try as yourself instead of root
<MartijnVdS> it does that on my oneiric box.. what are you running?
<HazRPG> 11.04, its my sister's /home not mine
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: are you logged in under your sister's user atm?
<HazRPG> nope, ssh'ed as me
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: because it should show up correctly if you were
<HazRPG> yeah, just told my sister to type in ls -la in terminal and it was fine on hers
<directhex> HazRPG, fried FS.
<MartijnVdS> directhex: nah, .gvfs is the GnomeVFS mount point, it's fuse-y and shows up weird if you're not the owner of the gvfs process
<HazRPG> directhex: it's a fresh install, I only just installed it 2 days ago... o.o
<MartijnVdS> or GVFS
<HazRPG> getting very use to walking around the O/S with my terminal now :)
<HazRPG> I've set all the boxes in my house to only allow my account to ssh into anything, so it's a pain when trying to move other peoples files around, but a simple chown does the job to give them back their files :)
<HazRPG> think my sister is getting more use to unity then I am...
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: thanks for the help/info btw, was starting to panic I'd done something wrong with my find and chown/chmod commands ^_^
<MartijnVdS> np
<ali1234> HazRPG: use sudo
<MartijnVdS> sudo -u someuser \o/
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: ^
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know/remember the component to the clock that enabled us to be able to add cities and their time and basic weather info as a drop down menu?
<livingdaylight> there is gworldclock i see in synaptics, but it is ugly and I prefer it integrated with the digital clock in the panel
<dwatkins> livingdaylight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#World_Clock_Applet ?
<livingdaylight> dwatkins, YES!!!
<dwatkins> Linux saves the day!
<livingdaylight> why have they removed that from 11.04 ?
<livingdaylight> dwatkins, you saved the day ;)
<dwatkins> heh, I just searched around for images of what I remembered using
<livingdaylight> dwatkins, not sure the name though. intlclock is not bringing anything back in Synaptic
<dwatkins> yeah, perhaps it's a component that got removed, or it's just called "Gnome World Clock".
<dwatkins> I can boot my 10.04 virtual guest to see if it's there if you like.
<livingdaylight> no don't worry... I'll keep digging or ask in #ubuntu
<dwatkins> Checking on my server, as it was already up ;)
<livingdaylight> you've given me a good lead
<dwatkins> heh, you can have two clocks with different time formats
<dwatkins> Seems the applet identifies itself simpy as "Calendar"in 10.10, livingdaylight.
<livingdaylight> Calendar?! ok...
<livingdaylight> young man tells Boris Johnson how it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsF3j3bS0h8
<dwatkins> I enjoyed the video taken on the M1 today, people were parked on the hard shoulder so someone decided to interview them and point out their folly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY_CzPD2cYs
<livingdaylight> dwatkins, couldn't finish it- found the guy very annoying. Asking everyone their name
<dwatkins> I imagine that was the point. He's passed the video on to the police.
<livingdaylight> but he was speaking and asking the name of people that weren't in the hard shoulder
<livingdaylight> *too
<dwatkins> oh yeah, I think he was just giving them a chance to be famous for 15 seconds
<dwatkins> and being friendly
<livingdaylight> I think he was giving himself a chance to be famous for 5 seconds, lol... I do know what you mean, there is this generic yet contrived manner of being "friendly" which personally makes my skin crawl. Maybe I'm an old grouch but it s not my style.
<dwatkins> Fair enough :)
<livingdaylight> :)
<livingdaylight> someone in #ubuntu is reporting that the World Clock Applet is there in 11.04 if run in classic. However, I am in classic, but only by default because I didn't have 3-D enabled and hence got kicked over to classic mode earlier after a fresh install. So, going to reboot and see whether that helps.
<livingdaylight> brb
<livingdaylight> fail
<daubers> evening
<popey> evening
 * popey should really write a talk
 * marxjohnson has written one but needs to write another
<marxjohnson> I might just do that now
<gord> do you want my prepared talk about how awesome cats are?
<gord> its three hours long
<Guest84927> ....
<ali1234> lol, someone gave wireshark only 4/5 on the software centre reviews because it is too "Compilacted"
<ali1234> i wouldn't want to be compilacted, it sounds painful
<Guest84927> stupid freenode is being crap lately
<brobostigon> HazRPG: meep.
<czajkowski> evening
 * czajkowski prods marxjohnson 
<marxjohnson> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> marxjohnson: fix your mail please  :D
<czajkowski> pretty please
<marxjohnson> ah yes :P
<marxjohnson> sorry about that, I never got around to it
<marxjohnson> Anyone in here good with Roundcube?
<czajkowski> i miss all your mails
<davmor2> evening all
<czajkowski> davmor2: booooo
<davmor2> booo to you to czajkowski how's you
<czajkowski> ntb u
<davmor2> I ntb either thanks
<brobostigon> QT. now, bbc1
<HazRPG> brobostigon: hello :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: you hightlighted me.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: indeed, so what's the plan about oggcamp?
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i wont be able to attend, due to my eczema, and its infection getting considerably worse.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: car seems to be working fine at my end, did a test run of about 30-40 miles and it was still going smoothly, and no errors, so all good :)
<HazRPG> brobostigon: aww :(
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i am on load of meds, and it isnt getting better.
<brobostigon> HazRPG: my concern is, last time, it put me into hospital, and i dont want that happening, while down with everyone.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: no worries dude, I can understand that :)
<HazRPG> brobostigon: just hope you feel better soon
<brobostigon> HazRPG: me too yes, thank you. last time, it got worse fairly quickly, and it hasnt improved over a week.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: I'm sure it'll be fine ^_^
<brobostigon> HazRPG: me too, yes/
<HazRPG> brobostigon: I was looking at alternative methods to get down this week, and for me to get a train there is going to cost like £109... that's like o.O
<HazRPG> considering the train from here to Euston is the cheapest bit of £39 return
<brobostigon> HazRPG: in point, i dont want to come, with it only getting worse, and me then being in hospital, miles from home.
<brobostigon> HazRPG: ouch, yes, that is extorcienate.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: yeah I know what you mean, better to be closer to home where people can be there to support you, then to be miles away from home :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: yes, you are right.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: did you see popey's post about the open-source 3D printer?
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i did not, no.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUB1WgiAFHg
<HazRPG> brobostigon: http://reprap.org
<brobostigon> http://autismoxford.org.uk/index.php/alert-card
<brobostigon> HazRPG: if memory serves, this was mentioned on bbc lick several weeks ago.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: I didn't hear about it until I saw his post about it
<brobostigon> click*
<brobostigon> HazRPG: that a company was developing it commercially, however what owuld happen, if it is possible for everyone to make precise duplicates, in this way, was reported.
<brobostigon> HazRPG: what do you think about that autism spectrum alert card?
<HazRPG> brobostigon: oh right
<HazRPG> brobostigon: autism spectrum alert card?
<HazRPG> brobostigon: what's that?
<brobostigon> http://autismoxford.org.uk/index.php/alert-card
<brobostigon> HazRPG: it is to give to people. to help them understand about my autism,
<HazRPG> brobostigon: oh right
<HazRPG> brobostigon: that's pretty cool I guess
<brobostigon> HazRPG: if it is cool or not is not the issue. it is if it is worth its while, and be useful.
<HazRPG> I'm not sure really, I guess it could be useful... but at the same time, autistic people are still people... and many people are still friends and talk to autistic people... so its kind of pointless in that sense ^_^
<brobostigon> HazRPG: and what about those people that clearly cannot and or wont understand, and need something simplified infront of them, ,to understand, like employees within service industries.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: for those situations, then yeah, definitely it would be useful :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: yes, that was my thought, as that can often be a difficult situation for many people.
<HazRPG> yeah
<brobostigon> aspecially the stuckup prat, im my local kfc, who thinks we have to be kind and nice to him, for serving us, and not that he has to be nice and kind to us, whatever.
<brobostigon> and that it is his duty, within his remit, of serving me, to be nice and kind to me.
<stuffed-crust> Whats a good app to fully clone your hard drive then restore it so that all programs are still there
<AlanBell> dd
<AlanBell> or clonezilla
<stuffed-crust> ill check them out, tryed a few so far but no real joy
<brobostigon> sorry, rant, apologies.
<stuffed-crust> hmm clonezilla looks a lil complicated, dont like the idea of messing with my network manager
<stuffed-crust> will the clonezilla live cd backup to my external hard drive ?
<stuffed-crust> dd looks nice
<stuffed-crust> 1 question
<stuffed-crust> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<stuffed-crust> where will sdc go ?
<stuffed-crust> in dev ?
<stuffed-crust> hmm
<stuffed-crust> confusing lol
<funkyHat> stuffed-crust: if you think clonezilla looks complicated, please don't touch dd ;(
<stuffed-crust> Sok ill blame AlanBell!
<funkyHat> stuffed-crust: fair enough then ;D
<directhex> stuffed-crust, that command will open the file "/dev/sda" at the beginning, and read it 1 byte at a time. it will open the file "/dev/sdc" at the beginning, and write 1 byte at a time. the "files" in this case are disks, of course. but they don't "go" anywhere.
<directhex> (hint: bytes at a time are slow)
<stuffed-crust> just gotta read up on the commands that are possible and how i would restore
<directhex> there's no restore. dd is pure unix philosophy - i.e. it does exactly what you ask it to do, not what you want it to do
<funkyHat> stuffed-crust: clonezilla will back up to an external drive
<funkyHat> stuffed-crust: it will also (for most filesystems) take up a lot less space than a dd dump
<stuffed-crust> space is not a prob
<funkyHat> Well, external drive is one option
<directhex> if i wasn't clear, if sdc is your output, it will replace that drive's contents, byte for byte. you need to be sure that's the behaviour you want
<stuffed-crust> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc     will copy /dev/sda entirely right
<funkyHat> clonezilla will walk you through the steps to back up your drive, giving you a range of options. I would go with that. dd is also viable, but it will just do exactly what you tell it with no confirmation, and probably take longer
<stuffed-crust> to /dev/sdc
<directhex> stuffed-crust, it will replace the contents of sdc with the contents of sda, yes. byte by byte (i.e. take forever).
<stuffed-crust> oh you mean the full drive
<stuffed-crust> not just whats populated
<funkyHat> Exactly
<stuffed-crust> dont want that lol
<directhex> well, not just that. but it will seek each byte one by one.
<directhex> random seeks are slow on magnetic disks
<stuffed-crust> yeah that sounds a bit insane
<directhex> you can pass a bs= value to increase the buffer, of course
<directhex> bs=10M reads and writes 10 meg chunks at a time
<funkyHat> Or just use clonezilla (but I'll stop going on now ;))
<stuffed-crust> gonna look at the clonezilla live cd option
<AlanBell> stuffed-crust: this is dangerous stuff remember, get a source and target the wrong way round and your data is toast
<brobostigon> poof.
 * funkyHat wobbles
<stuffed-crust> AlanBell, yeah wont be rushing into it lol
<stuffed-crust> mind you ive reinstalled ubuntu so many times gettin to where im at now is no problem
<stuffed-crust> so no biggie
<stuffed-crust> tryin to cut that out :)
<AlanBell> cool
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-12
<HazRPG> ooo, just found out reprap has an irc channel here on freenode :)
<daubers> Morning
<daubers> o/
<diplo> morning all
 * daubers needs to acquire the last few oggcamp bits today
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning earth dwellers.
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: morning, mr Martian man
<TheOpenSourcerer> We are Alan.
<MartijnVdS> popey: https://github.com/busyloop/lolcat
<popey> Morning all
<Myrtti> English fry-up for brekkie \o/
<wintellect> Myrtti: share with me?
<Myrtti> I can't promise anything on behalf of my mum-in-law-candidate :->
<oimon> just read about the nokia n9 not being sold in most countries
<andylockran> anyone have preferred software for drawing a network diagram on ubuntu?
<oimon> rdesktop
<oimon> templates for dia and kivio seem to be rather lacking, making th eprograms pointless
<oimon> pencil plugin for firefox looks ok though
<Myrtti> oimon: some sources claim that the status of the device is that the vendors themself decide will they carry them or not
<Myrtti> so it may end up being sold in UK anyway... *shrug*
<oimon> Myrtti: either way, sounds even more like meego is not compatible with the new MS friends. maybe MS should just take them over completely and be done with it
<Myrtti> oimon: that's what Nokia is said to be doing in US
<andylockran> oimon: rdesktop - what windows/osx program would you recommend?
<Myrtti> oimon: then again the whole discussion about the future of Nokia tends to depress me deeply
<oimon> andylockran: visio is the best program i have used for drawing my own network diags (not automatically generated)
<oimon> andylockran: it's very pricey nowadays though, and not even part of MS office :(
<hoover> morning all
<oimon> just noticed the new dash changes in oneiric  today
<oimon> http://i.imgur.com/tyE0I.png
<popey> ewwww
<popey> 1280x1024
<czajkowski> anyone mind if I take a screen capture of this channel for the last 15 mins?
<wintellect> popey: 1280x1024 rocks!!!
<popey> wintellect: its a horrid resolution
<Lcawte> 1280x1024 is the correct screen resolution for my current monitor, but the nvidia-96 driver is broken, and the open source driver(s) don't work :/
<oimon> popey:  you resolution snob :)
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vector_Video_Standards5.svg
<popey> look at the red ones
<popey> duff aspect ratio
<popey> 5:4
<oimon> it's the natural resolution of most 17 inch monitors
<popey> \o/ CGA!
<popey> I have owned a few 17" monitors and never have owned one at that resolution
<wintellect> I have a 17" and that's its res
<wintellect> NTM - why would I want less pixels when doing work?
<popey> I didnt say less pixels
<popey> I want square pixels
<Lcawte> I want circlular pixels :(
<popey> heh
<oimon> WXGA 1280x768 is the most ideal in theory, since it is closest to the golden ratio of aesthetics
<oimon> 2560x1600 is acceptable too
<Jimbo666> I installed a bajillion updates last night on 11.10, and now when I try to log in it says "Failed to load session "Ubuntu". Is there a fix?
<popey> Jimbo666: → #ubuntu+1
<Jimbo666> ???
<popey> #ubuntu+1 is a good channel to get support for 11.10
<Jimbo666> Ah ok, I'll try there ;-)
<oimon> the files+folders launcher button and the applications one is also gone from teh launcher now
<popey> ooo
<oimon> i wonder what aspect ratio our eyes see in?
<popey> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_aspect_ratio_of_the_human_eye_sight
<oimon> which is strange because cinema widescreen is a similar ratio, and feels too wide
<gord> sit further back?
<Myrtti> mmmm bacon
<gord> mentioning bacon when i don't have bacon is mean =\
<bigcalm> Mmmm, bacon
<bigcalm> There's a pack in the freezer. Ho hum
<Myrtti> just refreshed my memory about Marmite. It is still horrible
<czajkowski> Myrtti: heh it is indeed
<czajkowski> the smell is awful
<Myrtti> I kinda wish it didn't taste so bad
<Myrtti> it's a bit like cod liver oil, I can see the benefits of eating it, but I just can't
<hoover> ah, nearly lunchtime... ;-)
<oimon> marmite thinly spread on toasted white bread is *lovely*
<oimon> and if you run out, you can always use earwax as a replacement
<dwatkins> oimon: I agree, marmite rules
<gord> marmite is just wrong
<hoover> is it better or worse than vegemite? ;-)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<oimon> i saw a film called scanner darkly the other day..anyone seen it?
 * Zyzle has
<Zyzle> Philip K Dick book, I think of the same name, haven't read it though
<oimon> a weird nothing of a film. technically interesting for the rotorscoping factor, but didn't do anything with the story
<oimon> i persisted with it in case something happened, ..nothing did
<Zyzle> Yeah, struck me as a story that could have been told in half the time
<Zyzle> i generally liked it though
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski 
<davmor2> czajkowski: popey: I would like you to say hello to everyone for me please have a great time and I hope everything goes off with no hitches incase I don't remember to say it after :)
<aquarius> AlanBell, Daviey, ping: why does my name not show up in "event contact" when adding an event to the UK team's loco page?
<Daviey> aquarius: NFI.
<aquarius> grr, you can't submit an event without a team contact, and I don't know why I'm not in the team contacts list :(
<aquarius> Daviey, who would know? holbach seems to be on holiday :(
<Daviey> aquarius: I thought we made it so anyone could submit an event now.
<aquarius> perhaps -- I'm a team member anyway
<aquarius> but you have to specify a contact person for the event
<Daviey> aquarius: Ask in #ubuntu-locoteams  , mhall is a good first contact for HELP.
<aquarius> and you have to choose them from a ist
<aquarius> list
<aquarius> and I'm not on the list
<aquarius> Daviey, do you mind if I put you down as contact for the event for now? So I can submit it at least
<aquarius> I doubt there'll be any questions, but if there are just refer them to me :)
<Daviey> aquarius: Probably better to put AlanBell, he is the team leader now.
<aquarius> oh yeah, I forgot that!
<aquarius> AlanBell, ^ :)
<popey> \o/ marmite
 * TheOpenSourcerer ponders going to the shops for meat and beer.
<popey> mmmmm meat and beer
<oimon> i used to dislike marmite until one day while on a shift that started at 6.30am, my boss came in at 9.30 with marmite on toast. i had been slaving for hours and was starving. i was suddenly converted in an instant
<aquarius> Those of you who are Mancunians, or nearby: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1144/detail/ :-)
<oimon> how to make history appear above search results in the chromium "awesome bar"?
<czajkowski> anyone know how you run screenshot via the command line?
<hoover> czajkowski: have you checked the menu entry?
<czajkowski> gnome-screenshot
<czajkowski> just need to figure out a time delay
<hoover> gnome-screenshot maybe?
<hoover> gnome-screenshot -d delay
<hoover> check the manpage
<TheOpenSourcerer> gnome-screenshot --help
<czajkowski> gnome-screenshot -d 5 :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<MartijnVdS> sleep 5; gnome-screenshot ?
<hoover> np
<popey>  -i
<popey> czajkowski: i had to do it about 10 mins ago on mumbuntu
<popey> gnome-screenshot -i
<benonsoftware> AlanBell: Ping
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Stuart Langridge] App developer evening in Manchester for Ubuntu One - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2011/08/12/app-developer-evening-in-manchester-for-ubuntu-one
<gord> ugh google plus is adding games, ruining google plus for those of us that don't want inane "i got something in mafia whatever!" spam
<popey> i saw someone say "If you ask me to join your games, I'll block you"
<oimon> hopefully they will do it properly, and will restrict those updates to a game stream
<benonsoftware> When was the last time someone heaerd from AlanBell?
<gord> well those games really only thrived on facebook because of the spam, the spam got others playing, otherwise they would of been no more popular than <random flash game>
<popey> benonsoftware: 3 seconds ago
<benonsoftware> popey: Really?
<gord> and thus the curious case of the missing AlanBell was solved
<s-fox> Well done chaps :)
<popey> *slam* case closed
<benonsoftware> I've been in here for 15 min
<popey> benonsoftware: I suspect he's a bit busy
<benonsoftware> popey: ok if you see him before I do tel him that I need help with his bot
<popey> mootbot?
<popey> I will see him this evening and for most of the rest of the weekend
<benonsoftware> popey: Yeah hes version
<popey> but we shall mostly be drinking beer and falling over
<benonsoftware> popey: We can't get voting to work :(
<popey> so I suspect discussion of bots will be low on the agenda :D
<AlanBell> benonsoftware: I heard from me quite recently
<s-fox> Me too
<popey> found him!
<popey> s-fox: you coming to oggcamp? :D
<s-fox> Case solved... again
<duanedesign> popey:  you may have already been approached about this but i was wondering if you might be able to help with promoting th Ubuntu Application Program evening  at Manchester Metropolitan University in the UK
<benonsoftware> :)
<AlanBell> benonsoftware: in which channel?
<popey> duanedesign: I have not, but can
<benonsoftware> AlanBell: Oh I thanks ##benny
<s-fox> popey,  No,  the travel costs are a bit much for me. Still recovering financially from my activities in Japan.
<duanedesign> popey: it is our first event and its success or lack of will determin the future of the program. Some thin we would like to see flourish
<duanedesign> popey: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1053
<duanedesign> popey: thank you for any help you can provide. Be sure to have people register do we know what kind os swag to bring :)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1144/detail/
<czajkowski> aquarius: added it to the LD
<AlanBell> duanedesign: yes, this stuff is exactly the kind of thing we want canonical to use the LoCo for
<aquarius> czajkowski, er?
<aquarius> duanedesign, way ahead of you, pal :)
<aquarius> czajkowski, I added it, didn't I?
<czajkowski> aquarius: you did
<czajkowski> that's what I said
<czajkowski> 12:27 < czajkowski> aquarius: added it to the LD
<aquarius> czajkowski, ah, right, got it :)
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> you might want to contact LUGs nearby?
<popey> and maybe send a mail to the uk mailing list
<popey> and the manchester free software group
<popey> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH
 * Lcawte wonders how many developery like folk are in here
<czajkowski> Lcawte: it varies
<popey> bigcalm: when you arriving?
<popey> or indeed.. leaving
<duanedesign> aquarius: drat, foiled again
<davmor2> gord: with the new unity from today how you meant to get it too appear? I have fullscreen FF and it just will not appear unless I hit the windows button
<davmor2> app launcher
<aquarius> duanedesign, more publicity is always good :)
<duanedesign> aquarius: i a looking at some other potions
<duanedesign> options*
<aquarius> popey, yeah, that's what I'm doing now -- pinging various dev groups -- phpnw, androiddev, manchester geekup, you guys -- not sure Manchester free software group will go for it :)
<duanedesign> aquarius: i definitely want the event to be a success
<aquarius> duanedesign, you're coming, right? OK's not that far away ;-)
<bigcalm> popey: just about to have lunch and then we're on the road
<popey> cool
<bigcalm> 3 hour drive, but we'll stop once or twice along the way
<bigcalm> M5/M4 route fyi
<aquarius> have emailed the UK list
<bigcalm> And we're off. See you kids later :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<oimon> Myrtti: what's up ? been in england 1 day and already fed up?
<Myrtti> oimon: no, just somewhat tired
<oimon> UK has that effect on me too
<czajkowski> whoo talk all done :)
<AlanBell> whoo BBQ ready to rock
<gord> davmor2, how did you get it to appear with fullscreen firefox before? unity doesn't show over fullscreen windows because that would get annoying, fast
<gord> like if you were playing a game or something
<davmor2> gord: fullscreen as in attached to the title bar and using the full width
<davmor2> gord: Maximise not full screen I couldn't think of the word
 * czajkowski pokes davmor2 
<gord> davmor2, ah, you should be able to push against the left like normal, if not thats a bug, i don't use auto-hide so i'm not sure
<gord> not a fan of the removal of the bfb myself, but i don't get to design unity :)
<ali1234> actually unity does show over full screen windows
<ali1234> it only hides from maximized ones
<ali1234> and yes, when i'm playing a game, it does get annoying
<ali1234> and also, yes, the bug has been reported (multiple times)
<davmor2> gord: it seems to be fixed now that I've revealed it once or twice using the super key so I'm guessing just a glitch
<HazRPG> I'm not sure if I can make oggcamp now :(
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: why?
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: Haven't been paid for the project I finished yet :/
<HazRPG> my bank balance is currently low... and the next project I'm doing is looking at a weekend deadline
<MartijnVdS> aww
<MartijnVdS> (not that I'm going, as I'm going to YAPC::EU in Riga)
<MartijnVdS> http://yapceurope.lv/ye2011/
<czajkowski> awww just found pics I'd forgotten I'd taken
<HazRPG> I can afford to get down... (and back possibly)... however when I'll be living off tinned food until I get paid lol
<HazRPG> when I get back*
<HazRPG> bah
<HazRPG> think it's a rip off that I can get from cumbria to london Euston (return) for £39, however from Cumbria to Farnham (which I have to do a changeover at Euston) costs £109 when the bulk of the journey is to get to Euston in the first place
<HazRPG> (this is on the train btw)
<TheOpenSourcerer> HazRPG: Buy a separate ticket? An off-peak return from Farnham to Waterloo is about £20 IIRC
<HazRPG> TheOpenSourcerer: seriously?
<HazRPG> I've gotta check this out
<TheOpenSourcerer> A single is £13.50
<directhex> HazRPG, it's cheaper for me to buy an all-zone off-peak travelcard from banbury to london marylebone than a return ticket from banbury to london marylebone
<directhex> in both cases it's cheaper to buy a return to paddington, via a change at reading rather than the direct marylebone train
<HazRPG> ah, foo... if I'd booked it earlier in the week it would have been £39... seems it costs £97.30 now... trains make no sense to me :/
<directhex> HazRPG, much easier to understand than US airline prices
<oimon> HazRPG: car share?
<HazRPG> oimon: I was going to pick someone up half-way down, but he's not going anymore now
<oimon> shame
<HazRPG> he's not feeling well, so I can understand why really
<HazRPG> I posted on G+ & facebook my route and asked if anyone lived anywhere near those lines needing a lift, but no responses
<HazRPG> its about £99.11 (according to ye ol' faithful maths and this site: http://www.fuel-economy.co.uk/calc.shtml) for fuel there and back in my car, and obviously if I was car sharing... that would go down per extra dude in the car
<HazRPG> I was hoping one of my friends could come along, but most work weekends, which sucks
<oimon> cumbria, the open source wasteland ..
<HazRPG> yup, sadly :(
<HazRPG> it'll be worse when I decide to move to Egypt at the end of the year lol
<oimon> :-\ all the more reason to come to oggcamp2011
<oimon> ;)
<HazRPG> oimon: also, you've got that partly wrong, its more like "cumbria, the wasteland for anything a hobbyist desires"
<HazRPG> seems any hobby I take up, cumbria is the worst place to get started with it...
<MartijnVdS> Cumbria, Hobbit wasteland? :P
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: haha
<HazRPG> my friends got me into MTG a good few years back, and well its all great and well playing with friends... but when you can only buy cards online... it's a pain... and when you want to play with others when friends aren't free or available... the nearest place is like manchester (esp. if your fancying friendly-tournament type stuff)
<HazRPG> the guy who ran the tournaments in Manchester showed us like a map of all the places where judges were available, and there was a massive black hole around the cumbria north-west/north-east region
<HazRPG> safe to say... that's a hobby I don't do anymore as a result (that and something like that is a novelty at first, and just gets boring after a while - for me at least)
<HazRPG> oimon: When I go over to Egypt, I'm tempted to try and spark up open-source interest over there... I mean I've already got most of my family going "hmm" since I showed them ubuntu on my laptop over the last year or so
<oimon> what do they use right now?
<HazRPG> everyone, and I mean everyone, I know in Egypt still uses XP
<HazRPG> when they buy a new computer/laptop... they'd rather the hassle of downgrading it to XP then to keep vista/7 on it
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: time to switch them to Ubuntu
<oimon> i tend to think KDE is a better match for people used to Win7
<MartijnVdS> oimon: it's just as crashy?
<oimon> no lol, just the UI
<oimon> very similar layour
<MartijnVdS> I find it very Unity-like
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: Heh, I switched my aunt to it last time I was there in May/June... she loved the fact that it supported arabic better than windows did - she was a bit shocked to see that most applications had arabic names, she found it a bit odd at first, but within about half hr of messing around with it she started using it faster than she used her XP machine
<oimon> i loaded up the knoppix livecd the other day, surprised to see he's switched to lxde..i thought it felt like kde
<HazRPG> I must say though, she wasn't use to the jargon used in the arabic language though...
<HazRPG> apparently windows uses friendly words then ubuntu does
<HazRPG> so when I go over, I might spend some time with her and the language pages and try and see if we can get better translations pointing to it
<HazRPG> (er launchpad translation pages*)
<daubers> Urgh, I never liked configuring dns servers
<HazRPG> daubers: I don't think most people do :P
 * daubers ponders stealing the config from somewhere else and changing it to fit
<HazRPG> daubers: welcome to the interwebs \o/
<HazRPG> we has everything you need - or the best part of everything!
<daubers> HazRPG: I'm only doing this so I can set up a local mirror for someone at oggcamp tomorrow without them having to change any sources.list stuff
<diplo> daubers, what mirror are you setting  up *buntu only ?
<daubers> diplo: Due to bandwidth constraints, yeah
<daubers> diplo: Have grabbed *buntu and fedora iso images too
<diplo> Oooh, want to set up my own repo at work, so you are the man to harass If i get stuck next week then?!?! :)
<daubers> diplo: Uhh... no :)
<diplo> heh
<daubers> diplo: I just used apt-mirror
<diplo> I've found a site that has a repo for php5.3 for CentOS 4, never created a mirror before, hoping to have fun learning next week
<diplo> Want to cover my arse in case this repo disappears
<oimon> diplo: u making a centos or ubuntu one?
<diplo> Cent, just saw you mention fedora
<diplo> :)
<oimon> i use local centos mirrors at work
<oimon> and a custom local repo for custom built apps
<diplo> ooh, is it easy oimon ?
<oimon> yes :)
<diplo> I want/need to do both, not read up on it yet
<diplo> Meaning to do it for weeks
<diplo> Did you have a good tutorial ?
<oimon> for  the local custom repo, i used to create an rpm file with all the yum repo config
<oimon> now i'm using puppet more
<diplo> Do you just rsync the mirror from the web ?
<oimon> for the mirror, yes
<oimon> and for my users, i use a custom repo config (sent via puppet) that refers to the local mirror instead of the upstream one
<diplo> Better have a tinker then
<oimon> cos i have 150 machines doing a yum update each night
<oimon> not much work req'd for mirror. centos wiki has some info though
<oimon> local custom repo you need to run the createrepo command each time you pop a rpm in. mirror don't require it because the source has done that already
<diplo> I don't want official repo, atomicorp.com
<diplo> Will tinker all the same though thhanks
<HazRPG> this sounds relevant to my interests ...
<HazRPG> I think its daft how I have 3 machines downloading from the ubuntu repo for updates, would be better if I had a local cache/repo that they could all just grab from
<gord> i used to run something on my server that cached apt
<AlanBell> squid-deb-proxy is the way forward
<HazRPG> AlanBell: ah yeah, I heard about that
<daubers> \o/ fooled it
<gord> ah, apt-cacher is what it was called
<czajkowski> daubers: ello cake man
<HazRPG> someone say cake?
<MartijnVdS> lies!
<HazRPG> ^_^
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski  just cause
 * HazRPG runs around with arms flapping around in the air
<gord> just cause?
<HazRPG> gord: pretty much
<czajkowski> JAFFA CAKES nyommy
<gord> seriously? first talk of bacon now jaffa cakes? why must you people do this to me
<HazRPG> gord: hmm?
<czajkowski> gord: cause deep down we only exist to torture you
<HazRPG> oh wow, dropbox now closes gracefully :D
<gord> i KNEW it !
<czajkowski> gord: I cudda said custard creams or jammy dodgers
<HazRPG> no longer do I have to manually kill it :)
 * MartijnVdS would like it if banshee stopped suiciding in me
<MartijnVdS> on me
<czajkowski> I hate BANSHEE!
<HazRPG> gord: can I interest you with some Texas BBQ Sauce Pringles?
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: ??
<HazRPG> czajkowski: why?
<czajkowski> give me rhythmbox any day
<davmor2> gord: well czajkowski was around, I had nothing specific to say to her so just a friendly prod to remind her I'm annoying :)
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: banshee randomly crashes about 3-4 times/day for me
<HazRPG> over the last couple of months, I've started to like banshee over rhythmbox (aside from the fact that last.fm isn't free to stream radio on banshee :()
<gord> yup, i reinstalled rhythmbox a month or two ago
<daubers> czajkowski: lo
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: really, what do you do with it? What version? I have mine running for days on end :)
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: the Natty version works fine, it's the Oneiric version that's broken, especially if I minimize it
<czajkowski> I have no idea why anyone would use Banshee
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: Banshee 2.0 (2.0.1) [running off of maverick]
<czajkowski> it's shite
 * daubers needs to steal a big box of cat6 and 2 switches in a minute
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: I have ~10k songs. It's fast.
<davmor2> czajkowski, gord: +1 on hating banshee,  I want to like it I really do but it just sucks the life from out of you
<HazRPG> czajkowski: how so?
<czajkowski> I just dont find it as user friendly as RB
<czajkowski> I can never find my purchased songs from U1
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: they're in the same list as all other songs.. it's one big library
<HazRPG> czajkowski: Ah! I has a fix for that ;D
<czajkowski> HazRPG: so do I, I don't use Banshee :)
<gord> i would love banshee if it worked, but it crashes, it plays random tracks, i do one thing it does another, so fine, rb works just fine for me
<czajkowski> indeed
 * daubers just uses spotify these days
<HazRPG> czajkowski: I created a dynamic playlist, called "Bought Songs", and then under pick match "any" and then select "comments" + "contains" + type "7digital.com" sorted :)
<czajkowski> so you had to hack it to get it to work
<HazRPG> I also have "comments" + "contains" + "Amazon.com" but that's cos I've got a few things I've bought from them too
<davmor2> I just listen to dab radio which I found I was doing more and more on banshee and RB anyway
<czajkowski> I want to click purchased songs and look there they are
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: dab radio? on a PC?
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: What kind of device do you use for that?
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: No I got a cheap dab radio
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: you can use a freeview tv card to do it though
<HazRPG> czajkowski: well you could call it a hack, but I always organise my music via playlists anyway
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: that's DVB, not DAB
<HazRPG> czajkowski: also, my bought songs don't show up in "Purchased songs" in rhythmbox :(
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: it pulls in the dab radio stations too
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: at least in the UK any way
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: Unlikely\
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: more likely that DAB radiostations are also on DVB :)
<davmor2> could be but they are all there
<Azelphur> on a chrome download, right click > open folder = open gnome terminal
<Azelphur> sense this makes none
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: sounds like you made a wrong association somewhere?
<Azelphur> guess so \o/
<HazRPG> heh, seems someone else does the same thing I do: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34883/how-do-i-make-a-smart-playlist-of-my-purchased-music
<oimon> which version of banshee you all using?
<HazRPG> mine reports as being "Banshee 2.0 (2.0.1)"
<oimon> i haven't got round to tidying the albums where every song got listed twice by a bug :(
<oimon> HazRPG: same
<HazRPG> oimon: I fixed that by making sure banshee was closed (kill it if it isn't), deleted the database file, rescanned my library
<oimon> there's no fix for removing duplicate songs added by banshee :(
<oimon> "fixed" :P
<MartijnVdS> oimon: there is, it's just sqlite :)
<HazRPG> exactly ^_^
<MartijnVdS> oimon: all you need is a cool SQL statement to remove everything with the same file path
<oimon> it's easier to switch to clementine
<HazRPG> you can either open up the file, or just delete and start again
<MartijnVdS> oimon: but then you lose # of plays, rating, score, etc.
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: that assumes one uses those ;D
<ali1234> does anyone actually use that stuff?
<oimon> don't care - half of the album covers aren't there either because banshee can't be bothered to do it properly
<MartijnVdS> # of plays is nice
<HazRPG> ali1234: nope
<MartijnVdS> so I can play "unplayed songs"
<MartijnVdS> but other than that.. not really
<MartijnVdS> I don't hear the difference between "Random" and "Random by Score" for example
<oimon> unplayed songs on my library are generally tracks belonging to the missis
<oimon> and i want them to stay umplayed :)
<ali1234> who actually sits down and rates all their music?
<HazRPG> haha
<ali1234> why don't you just delete anything with <5 stars?
<oimon> currently setting disk quotas for a few hundred users..rather tedious
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: Albums. I want whole albums available, but some songs > other songs
<HazRPG> ali1234: I do when a song is playing and I have banshee open and the song that's playing I really like
<HazRPG> only rating I use is 5 stars
<oimon> heh
<HazRPG> would be easier for it to simply say "like" or "love" for me
<oimon> 5 = good , !5 = not good
<ali1234> if banshee wasn't tracking so much useless metadata it probably wouldn't be quite as painfully slow
<HazRPG> exactly :P
<HazRPG> ali1234: hmm?
<HazRPG> ali1234: I never have issues with mine, and I've got at the very least 70GB of music
<ali1234> i posted a full bug report with instructions that reproduce the problem 100% of the time
<HazRPG> ali1234: can you link me to it? I'd like to see this :)
<ali1234> if you don't see the problem, it is just because you do not notice it
<ali1234> it will take me a while to find
<oimon> the worst thing about banshee is that if i have a group of people round and need to play some music etc, i feel insecure that it might misbehave on me at a crucial moment
<ali1234> see "why bugzilla sucks" discussion from the other day
<HazRPG> ali1234: does it not email you when you submit something?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> not until someone else touches the bug
<HazRPG> pain
<ali1234> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647480
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 647480 in general "Banshee uses large amounts of CPU between songs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<andylockran> Howdy
<daubers> Woot! Mirror built, isos ready
<daubers> just need to pack the car now
<oimon> so, twitter or g+ for oggcamp updates during the w/end?
<oimon> who to follow?
<HazRPG> ali1234: hmm, at least they've been contacting you back... however they seem to be avoiding the issue
<ali1234> probably still trying to fix the crash caused by the same testcase, lol
<HazRPG> ali1234: just out of interest, what settings have you used on htop/top for the refresh rates, I wanna see what happens when I hold mod4+right (skip song basically)
<ali1234> it's given in the comments
<HazRPG> ah, does that set the refresh rates too?
<ali1234> that's all it does
<ali1234> and the answer is that holding "next" *used* to basically render banshee unusable, because skippin to the next song took 0.5 seconds, while keyboard repeat would add another seek event about 50 times per second
<ali1234> so then you'd be stuck listening to the first 0.5 seconds of tracks for like half an hour
<ali1234> however they have fixed that by only accepting the key up event, rather than down/repeat events
<ali1234> so now it doesn't skip to the next song until you release the key
<HazRPG> ali1234: hmm that's quite random
<HazRPG> ali1234: seems to spike from 10% to 300% on mine
<ali1234> yeah sounds normal
<HazRPG> and sometimes in between
<HazRPG> didn't crash though
<ali1234> it all depends on update interval
<ali1234> sometimes it takes a while to crash
<ali1234> it's random
<andylockran> any recommendations on a linux-based stock handheld scanner with 2.5-3 inch screen?
<ali1234> "any android phone"
<andylockran> ali1234: it needs to be industrial scale
<ali1234> htc sold 12 million units already this year. how big a scale exactly do you need?
<HazRPG> andylockran: even the cheapest model of android phones can be used, if cost is an issue... but I'm pretty sure if you talked to any of the makers of said phones... you'll be able to get something from them
<ali1234> any android phone will be cheaper than any industrial barcode scanner
<ali1234> probably by a factor of at least 4x
<HazRPG> true
<ali1234> i was actually just playing with qr codes and google goggles a few minutes ago
<ali1234> quite good. beats typing the same stuff into the phone
<andylockran> HazRPG: I'd fancy a proper barcode scanner - not a camera
<HazRPG> andylockran: hmm, do you want a scanner that's linux compatible... or one that runs linux?
<HazRPG> andylockran: e.g. something like this: http://www.barcodereaders.com/Phoenix/lowcost.html ?
<HazRPG> andylockran: that will run on any operating system
<HazRPG> (site even mentions DOS!)
<HazRPG> andylockran: does that help?
<oimon> my android did a great job of scanning all my books and dvds
<HazRPG> andylockran: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders
<andylockran> HazRPG: thanks fo rthe links, but needs also a screen
<andylockran> and web browser :)
<HazRPG> andylockran: hmm? I'm confused, so you want a barcode scanner, that can scan... display and and browse the web?
<oimon> htc make them :)
<HazRPG> is the web browser for displaying the information off a webpage
<HazRPG> oimon: heh android phones?
<oimon> they are the perfect solution
<oimon> except the cameras need quite good light
<oimon> although i used a QR app that was blazingly quick, it felt like all you had to do was go near a qr code
<HazRPG> andylockran: sounds like you need a PDA more than anything, I think they do exist with barcode scanners on them... also, try looking for a "hand held terminal" since that's usually what they call them
<HazRPG> however for the task your after, you'd probably be hard pushed to find one with linux on it...
<andylockran> HazRPG: ta
<directhex> serialio scanfob 2002
<directhex> works over bluetooth
<directhex> sync that to any linux device, e.g. android
<directhex> for a true duct tape solution: http://serialio.com/products/images/OPN2002/Scanfob_Nexus_One_three_views_800.jpg
<andylockran> directhex: I just saw the neofreerunner as an option.. would have a heartattack if anyone bought them!!!
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> naps are lovely
 * hamitron never seen the need
<RaycisCharles> naps or NAPs?
<hamitron> both are for the weak
<hamitron> ;)
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jonathan Riddell] Dolphin Bazaar Integration - http://blogs.kde.org/node/4467
<s-fox> ttfn
<Cassull> hi
<Myrtti> ohai
<AlanBell> Myrtti o/
<Ae0n> Greetings
<directhex> ikonia: \o/
<HazRPG> AlanBell: I'm starting to think I won't be able to make it down this weekend :(
<HazRPG> so bummed out about that :(
<HazRPG> was looking forward to it too :(
<MooDoo> evening all
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> join #oggcamp
<MooDoo> oops
<jamesanslow> can anyone recommend a graphical tool for disk management? partitioning,  and the likes?
<funkyHat> jamesanslow: gparted will do partitioning quite happily
<funkyHat> Don't know exactly what kind of management you want to do though ⢁)
<jamesanslow> gparted is ace. cheers.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-13
<TheHypnotist> wer
<daubers> Morning
<MartijnVdS> \o daubers
 * daubers will be on his way to oggcamp in 10 minutes \o/
<MartijnVdS> \o/
 * MartijnVdS wonders what this unknown Wifi device on his network is
<MartijnVdS> It's not my tablet, and not my phone.
<daubers> heh
<MartijnVdS> also, my laptop is off
<MartijnVdS> and my PSP, PS3, TV
<MartijnVdS> "HTC", so it IS my phone
<daubers> :)
 * daubers heads off to farnham!
<MooDoo> morning all
<dwatkins> hi folk
<MooDoo> morning
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Paul Mellors] What i've done..... - http://paulmellors.blogspot.com/2011/08/what-ive-done.html
<Myrtti> my connectbot lags... meh
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> woo oggcamp \o/
<dwatkins>    yay
<dwatkins> I trust it's all proceeding nicely.
<Myrtti> Well, dsample just bought +50£ worth of OReilly books...
<Myrtti> so, yes :-D
 * StevenR is jealous
<dwatkins> heh, I enjoy buying O'Reilly books too.
<StevenR> (of oggcamp)
<Myrtti> I wish I had better zoom in my camera
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> is ubuntu-uk closing today as everyone is at oggcamp :D
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: I'm not at oggcamp :(
<MartijnVdS> I'll be at YAPC::EU next week though
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: me neither :(  at work
<popey>  moo#
<MooDoo> mooooo
<mfraz74> I'm not at oggcamp either
<Myrtti> moomoo
<MooDoo> :)
<bigcalm_lappy486> Meeps
<bigcalm_lappy486> popey: many hangovers there?
<Myrtti> seems like it
<MooDoo> bigcalm_lappy486: oi get out your hotel ;)
<bigcalm_lappy486> :P
<bigcalm_lappy486> We need to go any get my car from AlanBell's place 1st
<MooDoo> bigcalm_lappy486: admit it, it's hayleys fault...she's taking too long in shower ;)
 * MartijnVdS installs MS Works(!)
<bigcalm_lappy486> MartijnVdS: why would anybody want to use that oxymoron?
<MooDoo> sometimes it's all people have lol
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm_lappy486: it came with the machine and I never  installed it before
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm_lappy486: having a look at what it is/does/can do
<bigcalm_lappy486> Wow
<bigcalm_lappy486> Fair enough :)
<MartijnVdS> (and what it can't do))
<MartijnVdS> I know Works 2 from the DOS age
<MartijnVdS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ms-works-2.0-dos.png
<bigcalm_lappy486> My ubuntu laptop is tethered to my phone and it wants to do a system update
<bigcalm_lappy486> Silly update manager
<MartijnVdS> Hah, the moment I'm done installing it needs 100M of updates
 * MooDoo installed oneric last night
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: did it immediately need 100M of updates as well? :P
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: yeah :S
<MooDoo> you can certainly tell it's alpha and i hate the new gwibber
<directhex> got the details through of my contract from orange retentions
<MontyMoose> hello - any suggestions on why my ubuntu server won't install php-apc? I've got all the repositories enabled, I've done apt-get clean all / apt-get update etc - but everytime I do apt-get install php-apc it tells me the package is not found? Any support welcome thanks.
<MooDoo> does apt-cache search find it?
<brobostigon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/php-apc that is the corect package name.
<MontyMoose> don't think I've ever done a apt-cache search
<MontyMoose> let me just google how you do it - 2 secs!
<brobostigon> suso apt-cache search packagename
<MooDoo> MontyMoose: sudo apt-cache search php-apc
<brobostigon> sudo apt-cache search packagename
<MontyMoose> who needs google... - nope nothing found
<MooDoo> do you have universe enabled?
<MontyMoose> yup
<MooDoo> MontyMoose: which version server?
<brobostigon> MontyMoose: could you pastebin your sources.list for us please.
<brobostigon> lsb_release -a
<MontyMoose> http://pastebin.com/vyU8ffsz
<MooDoo> ah that's different
<MooDoo> http://www.mcdruid.co.uk/content/installing-apc-on-ubuntu-hardy-and-benchmarking-drupal-6
<MooDoo> no php-apc in hardy
<MooDoo> as far as i'm aware
<brobostigon> !info php-apc hardy
<lubotu3> Package php-apc does not exist in hardy
<MontyMoose> oh I see...
<brobostigon> quite MooDoo
<MooDoo> you need to add it through pecl
<MooDoo> look at the link i sent, it tells you how to do it...quite simple
<MontyMoose> I think I found that and tried it earlier - for some reason it still won't work... it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<MooDoo> funnily enough i've just installed xcache on my centos box :)
<MontyMoose> it's after libssl-dev and libtool I think - is it worth me getting hold of those?
<MooDoo> if it wants it, you might as well
<MontyMoose> this is where I got stuck earlier... I try to install libc6-dev but it won't let me saying: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu3) but 2.9-4ubuntu6 is to be installed
<MontyMoose> I'll read through some more forums and stuff - thanks guys.
<bgeddy> hi folks - anyone know if there is a live podcast from the Oggcamp later ? The schedule - http://oggcamp.org/schedule - says there is  but not where to listen.
<StevenR> bgeddy: ubuntu uk podcast usual place then probably
<bgeddy> StevenR: thanks - I'll check it out later
<oly> hi, can anyone tell me how you can send email from an aliased account in evolution ?
<mike>  /server irc.7chan.org
<MooDoo> Guest28986: don't you mean /connect?
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka
<MooDoo> oh that's right, say hi then quit.....pah!
<MooDoo> ;)
<mgdm> I realise this is probably the wrong channel, but... is there a way to easily obtain debug symbols for a package which doesn't ordinarily have them?
<mgdm> (there's no libfreetype6-dbg package, sadly)
<mgdm> Oooh, disregard that, found them
<dwatkins> linux saves another day
 * penguin42 yaaaawwwnnns
<jamesanslow> can anyone recommend a way of positively identifying a faulty PSU?
<HazRPG> hmm, banshee is importing stuff twice?
<Bernhard> hoi
<brobostigon> evevning HazRPG :)
 * brobostigon is cooking beer curry.
<HazRPG> jamesanslow: try putting it into a different computer and see what happens
<HazRPG> jamesanslow: usually what I do
<HazRPG> brobostigon: hey dude :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: hows oggcamp?
<brobostigon> beef curry*
<HazRPG> brobostigon: didn't go :(
<brobostigon> HazRPG: :( why?
<HazRPG> brobostigon: couldn't afford the trip down, and got some changes to do on a website before I'll get paid
<brobostigon> HazRPG: ah, i see, ohwell.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: yup sucks :(
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i am happy to a certain point i didnt go, as my eczema hasnt got any better, therefore wouldnt be nice, down there.
<penguin42> brobostigon: <sigh> I know what you mean - I'm kind of glad it's got a few C cooler in the last week
<HazRPG> brobostigon: *hugs*
<HazRPG> brobostigon: my uncle gets eczema, so I can understand how much it sucks
<HazRPG> he tends to get it on his hands, and because he's an architect it can be a nightmare for him sometimes when he's doing his CAD stuff
<brobostigon> penguin42: agreed, the worst aboutt he heat, is sweat, i love the sun. but not the heat.
 * brobostigon hugs HazRPG 
<penguin42> brobostigon: Yeh, I've been seeing a derm recently and he said if I actually lived somewhere sunny I'd have much less
<HazRPG> I love the heat, but only if its dry heat... I can't stand humid heat >_<
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i get it everywhere, including places you wouldnt mention. so it is very difficult.
<penguin42> brobostigon: Yeh, those can be erm uncomfortable
<brobostigon> penguin42: agreed, the sun helps the skin regenaerate.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: ouch, that sucks dude :(
<brobostigon> penguin42: yes, umm, quite.
<penguin42> HazRPG: Probably the wrong word :-)
<brobostigon> jamesanslow: very, :(
 * penguin42 hands brobostigon the talc
<HazRPG> penguin42: indeed
 * brobostigon thanks penguin42 
<brobostigon> i just messed up the rice to go with my curry, cooked it too much, it has gone mushy. :(
<HazRPG> is there any other open-source stuff happening this year does anyone know?
<HazRPG> I'm sure there's going to be a release party for ubuntu this year which I might attend (will start saving pennies for that!) but is there anything else?
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: you can organize Oggcam Cumbria ;)
<directhex> jamesanslow: how faulty?
 * brobostigon returns with curry.
<directhex> jamesanslow: bad voltages but otherwise bootable... configure lm_sensors, and use it to monitor your +12V line when running cpu and gpu-intensive tests
<ali1234> my favourite broken PSU are the ones where you can hear them arcing inside and smell the ozone but they just keep on working anyway
<directhex> ali1234: "favourite"
<directhex> if you smell magic smoke, you've already lost
<ali1234> ozone smells completely different to magic smoke :)
<directhex> yeah, magic smoke stinks
<brobostigon> magic smoke. interesting way of discribing it.
<directhex> brobostigon: if you can see/smell the magic smoke, it's broken. therefore the agic smoke is what makes it work - when the smoke escapes, it's dead
<brobostigon> directhex: yes, hmm.
<directhex> this is basic IT knowledge. magic smoke is what powers IT components
<brobostigon> i knew aboutt he smoke, and the acring sounds etc, but never discribed like that.
<directhex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_smoke#Joke
<brobostigon> hmm, very weird.
<HazRPG> does 11.04 not show the weather anymore?
<HazRPG> that's really frustrating for a muslim at this time of year (mainly because the weather applet showed the sunset/sunrise times when you hovered over the clock)
<brobostigon> ah, yes, understandable.
<HazRPG> my sister is trying to fast, and she can't figure out when its time to break it :P
<brobostigon> HazRPG: may i suggest the bbc weather site, it has said figures.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: she prefers just being able to have it on her desktop, buts alright think I've found something to fix that
<HazRPG> "sudo apt-get install indicator-weather" :)
<HazRPG> lets see what happens
<HazRPG> ssh 192.168.0.18
<HazRPG> oops
<brobostigon> :)
<HazRPG> apparently google lies...
<HazRPG> using google as the data source on that weather applet seems to think sunset is at 6pm... but its still light out...
<HazRPG> yahoo seems to be accurate though :)
<HazRPG> (also google seems to think its 17॰C)
<HazRPG> see this is the reason I hate 11.04 for anyone who's interested (too many inconsistencies): http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<HazRPG> one shouldn't have to go through that massive list just to "fix" things
 * brobostigon decided to foboff the doortodoor slaes man that just came to his door, as brobostigon didnt want to talk.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: ^_^
<HazRPG> I dislike door-to-door sales people :/
<HazRPG> if I wanted to buy stuff, I'd go and seek out said people
<brobostigon> i fobbed him off, by saying having to be here is more importent than talking to him.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: :)
<brobostigon> :)
<penguin42> If I wanted to buy something Google would tell me
<HazRPG> I tend to just say "I'm sorry, I'm in a conference" - which isn't always a lie... since I'm always logged into mumble XD
<HazRPG> penguin42: my point exactly ^_^
<HazRPG> penguin42: I've been tempted to put a sign on my front door saying "I don't need a sales person selling me things, I use Google & the internet for said tasks... thank you all the same."
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i said, i am sorry, i have a work meeting soon.
<HazRPG> Also been tempted to write "I'm muslim, so please don't tell me which religion I should be..." also, however the area I live in... that could get messy...
<brobostigon> i tend to also keep a copy of darwins origin of species for certain occasions.
<brobostigon> next to the front door.
<HazRPG> I love how religious types if you tell them any type of Christian then they try to convert you, but if you say Muslim, Buddist, etc they seem to just walk away...
<penguin42> brobostigon: Indexed by subject?
<HazRPG> brobostigon: what's the weather, applets and such like on gnome3 like btw?
<brobostigon> penguin42: partly.
<MartijnVdS> partly cloudy? :P
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: :P
<brobostigon> there is an experimental one, that is within the calandar thingie.
<brobostigon> HazRPG: there is an experimental one, that is within the calandar thingie.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: cool :)
<brobostigon> HazRPG: i have seen pictures, not tried it.
<HazRPG> I still can't believe there's like 3 pages or more of "fixes" just to get unity to behave itself
<HazRPG> apparently LibreOffice doesn't use the global menu bar
<HazRPG> and apparently some deb files shows up as being "...of bad quality"
<brobostigon> HazRPG: in which case, by that theory, it would show all deb's here in debian unstable, as being "risky"
<MartijnVdS> HazRPG: I just disable global menus entirely
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: I'm thinking of doing that on my sister's machine
<MartijnVdS> I do that on every machine I get my hands on
<HazRPG> she's really bummed out about the close/min/max buttons too
<brobostigon> HazRPG: gnome-shell's resonaing for changing that, ashould be significntly more logical.
<brobostigon> croprody, cant go, too expensive.
<HazRPG> brobostigon: hmm? I remember ubuntu saying that it was because they were going to use the right-hand side for other tasks... which I was actually looking forward to, but still haven't done yet :(
<ali1234> they are going to use the space for windicators
<brobostigon> HazRPG: yes, i remember that being said also.
<ali1234> in other words, the stuff that they removed from the tray unnecessarily
<HazRPG> ali1234: Mark said that back in 2010 though...
<ali1234> well they moved the buttons in 2010 as well...
<HazRPG> well yeah... but still nothing has come of that is what I mean ^_^
<brobostigon> mind, there is no one i would want to watch a croprody his year, that even if, i was in good health,
 * brobostigon aplied for the oxfordshire autism alert card this afternoon.
<brobostigon> applied*
<penguin42> what's that?
<brobostigon> penguin42: http://autismoxford.org.uk/index.php/alert-card
<penguin42> ah ok
<HazRPG> hmm, what's croprody?
<brobostigon> HazRPG: it is a music festival held in croprody, by fairport convention.
<HazRPG> ah cool
<brobostigon> this weekend.
 * MartijnVdS has La Trappe Tripel
 * brobostigon has franziskaner.
<MartijnVdS> Which one?
<MartijnVdS> Weissbier?
<brobostigon> hefewezien, yes.
<brobostigon> hefeweizen*
<mgdm> Oooh, nice.
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: helles, not dunkel.
<MartijnVdS> I'm actually waiting for my brothers for finish another brew
<MartijnVdS> they do 40l batches of all kinds of beers
<ikonia> long shot but any of you -uk guys have a wife/partner (or yourself) who is up on shoe shops in London
<ikonia> (womens shoes)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: cool, sounds good, :)
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: try @ladychatterley on twitter -- she knows (being http://nerinapallot.com/ :)
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: and yes, she responds to "the people" :)
<ikonia> MartijnVdS: I can't use twitter.....as the surprise will be ruined
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: good point
<ikonia> I know what I need but I've forgot the name of the specific shop
<MartijnVdS> As I don't have a gf/wife, AND I'm in London only once (maybe twice) a year, I can't help you
<ikonia> MartijnVdS: it's a total long shot
<MartijnVdS> ikonia: most London Ubuntu people will be at Oggcamp, or getting drunk afterwards
<ikonia> MartijnVdS: true
 * penguin42 suspects that's not an exclusive or
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: no, then I'd have said "xor" :)
<DanielRM> Hello all.
<MartijnVdS> \o DanielRM
<brobostigon> hello DanielRM :)
<brobostigon> DanielRM: an expeiment of mine, taylorworld.me.uk/ircstats.html stats for ##politics-uk
<DanielRM> brobostigon, so I saw. :-)
<brobostigon> :)
<DanielRM> How is everyone?
<brobostigon> DanielRM: 3.5/10, and my eczema isnt good, and you?
<DanielRM> I'm fine thanks.
<brobostigon> :)
<DanielRM> Long day at work, but then it wouldn't be work if it wasn't. :P
 * brobostigon gets DanielRM a cold beer.
<DanielRM> A hot tea would be more appropriate for me. ;-)
<brobostigon> what kind of tea?
<DanielRM> Earl Grey, milk, three sugars. :P
<DanielRM> Um. Please.
<ali1234> earl grey... with milk?
 * brobostigon puts the ketle on, and washes the tea pot out.
 * brobostigon puts loose tea in pot, and poours water over.
<DanielRM> ali1234, yes. Tastes lovely.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: same here
 * brobostigon gives the pot to DanielRM, with mug and a jugs of milk and sugar.
<ali1234> i can drink tea with milk, or with sugar. but both is just horrlbe
 * brobostigon puts the kettle on again for MartijnVdS 
<MartijnVdS> I can, but I prefer "straight" tea without additives
<DanielRM> I like my tea quite sweet and light usually; I get most of the flavour through the smell anyway.
<MartijnVdS> well, green tea + lemon grass + lemon skin = win
<MartijnVdS> DanielRM: you'll love the green tea they sell in my local tea specialty store :)
 * brobostigon pours water over tea, in pot for MartijnVdS, hands him the pot, a cup.
<MartijnVdS> DanielRM: it's sweet & smells good without adding sugar
<DanielRM> MartijnVdS, no, I have to stop you there. Green tea has to be plain, it's perfect as it is.
 * brobostigon gets both DanielRM and MartijnVdS loose tea sieves.
<HazRPG> mmmm green tea :)
<MartijnVdS> I have some mint growing here as well
<MartijnVdS> fresh mint++
<HazRPG> the way the Japanese make it is fab :)
<HazRPG> ooo mint tea!
<HazRPG> mint tea = good for sore stomach :)
<MartijnVdS> I'm going to sleep.. need to leave for the airport (Riga!) in 12 hours
 * brobostigon has sweet tea, to compensate for having no milk, to sweeten.
<brobostigon> nos da MartijnVdS, sleep well.
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: night dude :)
<HazRPG> MartijnVdS: sweet dreams
<MartijnVdS> yapceurope.lv :)
<MartijnVdS> if anyone wants to come along ;)
<DanielRM> MartijnVdS, sleep well.
<jamesanslow> directhex: I talked to a friend and it seems OK. I think the problem may have been related to a faulty PCI card which may have been causing a power surge or spike on the mainboard.
<brobostigon> good night everyone. sleep well.
<morgan> Hey all what is the command needed to list all raw block devices and their capacity?
<morgan> unmounted block devices
<penguin42> cat /proc/partitions is easiest
<penguin42> udisks --dump    however will give you an infinite amount of information about each device
<morgan> thankyou
<popey> Evening
<morgan> strange, proc/partitions showed the partition as 2.4tb but when i created the partition it was only 500gb
<penguin42> ? That's a bit of a difference!
<morgan> just a little
<morgan> but I know the latter is right because there is only a 1tb in the server at the moment
<penguin42> pastebin your /proc/partitions?
<mgdm> anyone got a CentOS/RHEL 5.x box kicking around they can check a version of something for me?
<mgdm> never mind
<HazRPG> hmm
<HazRPG> okay, got another 11.04 question for you all
<HazRPG> sis has managed to break it like 5 times today already
<HazRPG> when I questioned her about it just now after I heard her machine restart for the 5th time... she said "The stupid thing won't let me drag music from a folder to banshee"... I was like o.O
<HazRPG> apparently she tried to do the same thing to MusicBrainz Picard too
<HazRPG> what she was doing, was treating the unity bar as if it was a window list/taskbar
<HazRPG> does the not like you dragging things to it?
<HazRPG> the unity bar*
<HazRPG> <= numpty, obviously everyone is doing oggcamp stuff...
#ubuntu-uk 2011-08-14
<ali1234> HazRPG: OMG i just tried that and now the computer is totally messed up
<ali1234> this really is a spectacular fail
<ali1234> seems like it is stuck in "expose" mode
<ali1234> but i can still type in windows as long as i *dont* click on them
<ali1234> this is pretty epic
<ali1234> and i'm going to have to restart unity now
<ali1234> unity --replace is the only way to recover (or a full reboot)
<HazRPG> ali1234: see why I hate unity ^_^
<HazRPG> heh
<HazRPG> ali1234: simple, obvious things that are 2nd nature to some... are broken :/
<ali1234> it's "fixed" in oneiric
<ali1234> there drag and drop does not work at all
<HazRPG> heh
<HazRPG> I'd report this as a bug, but the bug report probably would start something like "Want to see something cool? Try and drag any file into an icon on the unity bar... see what happens. SCORE \o/!"
<ali1234> i will report it
<ali1234> it is a bit more subtle than that
<ali1234> then you can confirm it :)
<HazRPG> indeed :)
<HazRPG> must say, that's quite an epic bug though
<HazRPG> makes you wonder if the coders actually use this at all
<ali1234> bug 826059
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 826059 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity gets stuck in 'expose' mode when you drag an icon over a launcher icon and hold it there" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826059
<ali1234> HazRPG: please try to reproduce it using exactly the steps i gave
<ali1234> also, are you using the patch for bug 772612?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 772612 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "maximized window is displaced" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772612
<ali1234> because i am, it would be good to rule that out as a casue
<ali1234> *cause
<HazRPG> unless the patch is found in the repo... then no I don't have it on
<HazRPG> install*
<ali1234> it isn't
<ali1234> it's a PPA
<HazRPG> yup, same happens here
<ali1234> ok, set bug to confirmed then please :)
 * mgdm makes some code compatible with RHEL 5.x
<mgdm> *shudder*
<HazRPG> ali1234: like that?
<ali1234> that's it
<ali1234> might want to comment as well
<HazRPG> yeah, was just doing that now ^_^
<HazRPG> shall I do any logs, version, or something to add to it?
<ali1234> seems easy to reproduce so it should be enough
<HazRPG> posted, sound okay?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> bug 781835 is a dupe
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 781835 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity toolbar blocks if a picture is being dropped on it." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781835
<HazRPG> heh, someone beat us to it
<ali1234> actually, no, that's a different bug :/
<ali1234> #805993 is a dupe though
<HazRPG> wow 781835 is a bit weird
<HazRPG> ali1234: I like how all those bugs have been ignored...
<ali1234> well that is a problem caused by the poor timing of the gtk3 switch
<ali1234> unity in 11.04 uses gtk2
<ali1234> unity in 11.10 uses gtk3
<ali1234> so no backports
<ali1234> every bugfix has to be individually backported
<ali1234> so far i don't think any have been
<ali1234> and i don't really expect that any will be
<ali1234> unless it is a security bug or something like that
<HazRPG> indeed
<ali1234> http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/54582000/jpg/_54582676_012645241-1.jpg
<HazRPG> one hand, I'm looking forward to 11.10, see what happens... but on the other hand, it just seems like its going to be "more of the same"
<ali1234> i'm pretty sure i know the owner of that A-board truck :)
<HazRPG> heh
<ali1234> "Mobile advertising vans will be driving round with digital images of those suspected of looting during the disorder. "
<ali1234> ok, i definitely know them :)
<ali1234> i just installed 11.10 on my ideapad
<ali1234> it's a pity that unity is so unfriendly to touch screens
<ali1234> it seems a bit less buggy than 11.04 though
<hamitron> :)
<HazRPG> ali1234: score
<ali1234> score?
<HazRPG> ali1234: being less buggy
<ali1234> ah, yeah
<ali1234> well, i only just installed it
<hamitron> given time, sure ali1234 will find something to moan about ;)
<hamitron> I still not tried this "unity" you speak of
<ali1234> for me the biggest problems are global menu and button position and lack of credible workspaces and multihead support
<ali1234> but none of these things are really bugs - they are broken by design
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> anyways
<hamitron> nn o/
<ali1234> apparently i can now make calls to landlines and mobiles right from gmail
<ali1234> google rolling out google voice to the UK?
<HazRPG> ali1234: I got that recently too
<ali1234> neat
<HazRPG> haven't tried it yet, but I got the in-house notification when I logged into gmail
<MooDoo> morning all
<archstanton657> Anyone know if theres a v7 rdp client for natty yet?
<archstanton657> really want to be able to rdp and be able to get windows 7 and 2008 to display dual screens
<archstanton657> going to try remmina but not sure what version it is
<kazade_> morning everyone
<popey> lo
<popey> didnt see you at all yesterday!
<kazade_> I tried to catch you
<kazade_> but you were always busy :)
<kazade_> after the Nanode talk I hung around a bit, but you were trying to purchase one :)
<popey> hehe
<kazade_> was really cool yesterday though
<popey> excellent!
<kazade_> especially the extreme ironing ;)
<nperry> Did you get a nanode popey ?
<popey> no, will do today
<kazade_> I might hold off until the wireless ones come out
<popey> taking my soldering iron :D
<kazade_> wireless mesh networking ftw ;)
<kazade_> I  missed out on a Mug yesterday :(
<kazade_> went to buy one at the end and it had all been packed up
<constrictor> any scala users here?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<KrimZon> morning
<MooDoo> moring
<brobostigon> morning KrimZon and MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon how are you today?
<brobostigon> MooDoo: not bad, could be better. my eczema is calming i think, it isnt getting worse atleast. and you?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: at work, getting frustrated with oneiric and thinking of installing LTS lol
<MooDoo> brobostigon: and 32bit not 64 so things just work lol
<brobostigon> MooDoo: ah, i see, hmm. since i went back to debian unstable/sid, my eeepc here seems much happier, with a lighter system.
<MooDoo> brobostigon: yeah been thinking about debian a lot, but i've a broadcom wifi setup, and broadcom is always a pita to get working
<brobostigon> MooDoo: ah, i see, :(
<Myrtti> brobostigon: a friend once suggested cold-pressed, ie. extra virgin olive and/or rapeseed oil for eczema, she had good results
<MooDoo> brobostigon: might give it a try see what it's like nowdays
<brobostigon> MooDoo: i have tried cooled olive oil, it certain is relaxing, and calming, and a good moisturiser.
<brobostigon> MooDoo: yes, it certainly is a ligter system, which is good for my eeepc.
<MooDoo> brobostigon: my laptop is quite good but i've just not found the right linux distro yet lol might give mint ago
<Myrtti> ew
<brobostigon> Myrtti: that message i meant to send to you about olive oil.
<brobostigon> MooDoo: ah, i see.
<Myrtti> brobostigon: ack
<brobostigon> Myrtti: umm, i dont understand. sorry.
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acknowledgement_(data_networks)
<brobostigon> ah, i see.
<dwatkins> When someone says 'boo!' to me I say 'ack!'
<MooDoo> dwatkins: i normally fall on the floor, cry and cower ;)
<dwatkins> MooDoo: Boo!
<MooDoo> dwatkins: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
 * dwatkins sniggers in an evil manner
<MooDoo> :p
 * dwatkins hands MooDoo a cookie
<MooDoo> thank *sniff* *sniff* lol
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> afternoonings czajkowski
<MooDoo> hello czajkowski
<jacobw> afternoon ubuntoids
<brobostigon> afternoonings jacobw
<MooDoo> hullo
 * penguin42 yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnns
 * brobostigon gets penguin42 a cuppa.
<darkstar84> So... KDE vs Gnome...
<darkstar84> I really couldn't resist.
<penguin42> ohoh, it's only 12:37 and the holy war is being debated
<brobostigon> gnome3/gnome-shell, is my favorite, kde is simply too slow, and bulky. and gnome2 is good, but has some faults, which are fixed in gnome3. so gnome3 wins.
<Myrtti> hrm...
<Myrtti> xfce4.
<brobostigon> good also, nice and light, easy to use, easy to configure.
 * penguin42 can't cope with the way workspaces are done in gnome3; so I do KDE4 - I'm not convinced it's any bulkier than gnome3/unity
<darkstar84> I had KDE installed for about an hour, then swiftly removed it, and have been using gnome ever since, I quite like XFCE also, but I have a fast computer so running gnome is no issue.  I haven't tried the new KDE though.
<brobostigon> penguin42: my comparison is on my eeepc. kde4 was basiclly unusable, it was that slow and resource hungry, whereas gnome-shell runs most smoothly.
<Myrtti> hmmm. smells like food...
<brobostigon> :)
<darkstar84> Gimmie.
<penguin42> brobostigon: Hmm intersting - I do run KDE4 on my quad core with lots of RAM so it's not a problem either way!
<Myrtti> someone must have a hot pasty in theor pocket
<brobostigon> penguin42: true, on that kind of machine you wont notice, however on my kind of machine, faults stick out like a sore thumb.
<penguin42> brobostigon: Nod
<penguin42> it's annoying how every desktop environment is missing one or two features I really like about gnome2
<penguin42> and it's a non-overlapping set of what's missing - and they tend to be pretty simple things
<brobostigon> penguin42: and personally i think the workspace changes and the alt/tab changes in gnome-shell are a distinct improvement for me, over what was in gnome2.
<penguin42> brobostigon: I've worked with a fixed set of workspaces for over a decade and the change is just too wacky for me
<penguin42> brobostigon: I *know* that my web browser is always at the bottom left workspace
<brobostigon> penguin42: i have everything in certain workspaces aswel, as i almost always open things in a certain order, when i start my machine, and thus as i change workspaces everything almost always ends up on the same workspace, and if not, it is easy enough to move apps and or windows between workspaces.
<jacobw> the session manager in kde3 used to restore any windows that were present on last shutdown when you logged in
<brobostigon> thus adding overhead, of all those apps, to your DE starting.
<jacobw> yes
<brobostigon> :(
<penguin42> most of the desktops can be configured as to whether to autosave/autostart the session
<jacobw> i've yet to try xfce4, that may be today activity
<BigRedS> KDE did have a habit of ignoring that, though
<KrimZon> I think I'd ideally be satisfied with a tree-style tab bar for all windows
<KrimZon> then I'd run firefox in one-window-per-page mode
<jacobw> KrimZon: i'm sure i've seen that somewhere
<brobostigon> KrimZon: gnome-shells does that, it sorts by workspacfem then app, then that apps windows.
<KrimZon> but it doesn't show them, you have to tab through, or click some thing to go to another screen
<KrimZon> I mean something like the tree style tab extension for firefox
<brobostigon> KrimZon: it does show window previews, within alt-tab, when you have a app selected.
<KrimZon> then instead of putting everything for a task on a workspace, just arrange into a tree of tabs
<jacobw> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyNkBLhIpQk&feature=related
<dwatkins> I prefer tabs in my messaging application
<suprengr> a'noon all... [says a jealous oggcampers suprengr ]
<suprengr> *jealous *of* oggcampers is a better definition ;(
<olorton> Hey all, I've started a new mythtv build and am having a few problems with  MythNetvision - can anyone help?
<penguin42> curious; the 'blocked' circle has disappeared from G+
<suprengr> ...and the "games" option appears - hmmmm
<MooDoo> grrr games, didn't think it would be long....adverts next
<brobostigon> the games are a form of advertising fpr the companies that make them.
<MooDoo> it'll be facebook before you know it ;)
<brobostigon> i hope not, that would be pr disaster. headline, google emulates facebook."
<suprengr> however - g+ *is* [still] more full of good peeps than the FB devil
<suprengr> Feeling vain... anyone able to recommend a [cheap & good] domain registering & hosting site for own web site [minimal expense, minimal expected traffic]?
<MooDoo> suprengr: how much you willing to pay?
<brobostigon> gandi for your domain, and bitfolk for my vps,. is what i use.
<Azelphur> suprengr: I really like namecheap, I've been with them from 300 hits a month to 300,000 hits a month :)
<Azelphur> had no problems
<suprengr> MooDoo, whatever makes it good , safe & cheap if poss :)
<Azelphur> suprengr: they helped me deal with yahoo too after they stole my domain
<suprengr> Azelphur, never hear of that one? are they safe, secure, non-evil, blah blah blah
<Azelphur> general consensus seems to be that they are, nodaddy.com recommends it
<suprengr> AlanBell, cool.  Thanks
<suprengr> AlanBell, whoops - wrong tab!
<Azelphur> did alanbell talk? I didn't see him talk :o
<Azelphur> haha was gonna say
<suprengr> Azelphur, , cool.  Thanks
<suprengr> ;D
<Azelphur> suprengr: ty, also check out retailmenot if you go with namecheap they sometimes have money off coupon codes
<suprengr> weeeee!
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> other thing is do you know about whoisguard and domain whois?
<suprengr> whois - no prob.  not use whoisguard
<Azelphur> yea I havn't been using whoisguard for a while now
<suprengr> whois - no prob.  not used whoisguard
<Azelphur> whoisguard just protects all your DNS whois information for you
<Azelphur> only thing that ever happened was I got a letter from some company trying to scam my domain off me
<Azelphur> "Your domain is going to expire in October if you don't pay us $30!" >.>
<brobostigon> lol
<suprengr> Azelphur, ...another one for the recycle bin!
<Azelphur> Yours sincerely, random company that is nothing to do with my DNS registrar
<Azelphur> indeed :p
<brobostigon> the only company that would tell me such a thing, and for me to accept it, is the company i acctually have my domain registered with, otherwise, its marked as spam.
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/September%202010/IMG_20101003_015120.jpg here it is :P
<brobostigon> Azelphur: distinctly expensive to start with.
<Azelphur> indeed
<suprengr> brobostigon, /me also investigating option - gandi - do they host the site as well
<brobostigon> suprengr: yes. they do vps hosting aswell,
<suprengr> brobostigon,  :)
<brobostigon> suprengr: :)
<MooDoo> memset for vps, they are excellent
<suprengr> MooDoo, thanks - also investigating.
<suprengr>  Browser tabs now full of of recommendations... I sometimes wonder why the whole world doesn't use U-UK ;D
<suprengr> [including Bill Gates!]
<BigRedS>  
<suprengr> this is a direct quote quote from BBC news site: A talking cactus named Spike returns to Aberdeen's Winter Gardens at Duthie Park after more than 12 years absence.
<suprengr> methinks BBC news editor may be schmoking not smoking!
 * suprengr drifts off into world of talking cacti....
<MooDoo> what a waste of a news report
<ubuntuuk-planet> [iain woz ere] Dear lazyweb: Cycle touring by train - http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/blog/posts/2011/08/trains-and-bikes/
<stuart> Hello, good denizens of the cyberworld. Do we have anyone who is familiar with the usage of the Russia phonetic keyboard layout??
<MooDoo> stuart: there you go ;) http://winrus.com/screen_e.htm
<MooDoo> sorry lol
<stuart> lol. I've gotten that far but do we know how to acchieve accented/stressed characters using that particular layout??
<HazRPG> ali1234: did you notice the reply we got on launchpad? I don't quite get what he means... (bug 826059)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 826059 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity gets stuck in 'expose' mode when you drag an icon over a launcher icon and hold it there" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826059
<mgdm> s/image/issue/
<HazRPG> ah, that would make more sense
<HazRPG> isn't that because they denied drag&drop to the unity bar in 11.10?
<HazRPG> its not really a fix, its just an avoidance of an issue
<mgdm> I don't know, I don't use unity
<HazRPG> Is there a poll somewhere about whether or not people use/like unity?
<HazRPG> because I'm sure such information would be invaluable to canonical at this stage
<suprengr> HazRPG, +1
<HazRPG> suprengr: heh, thanks :)
<penguin42> HazRPG: I guess the interesting question is whether it could be done fairly; i.e. are most of the people who dislike it more likely to vote than those who are OK with it?  If such a poll existed I'd like to see Gnome3 on that list
<mgdm> Not tried Gnome3 yet
<mgdm> Not even sure if I can install it on Ubuntu?
<HazRPG> mgdm: you can, but it might be a bit of a pain at the moment since its not in the repo (except for 11.10)
<HazRPG> mgdm: I know brobostigon has managed to do it
<mgdm> I might try later
<mgdm> I can't afford to make my laptop misbehave this week :)
<suprengr> mgdm, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<mgdm> suprengr: Ooo, thanks
<HazRPG> penguin42: yeah, this is very true... however it if was advertised on say omgubuntu or something of that nature... there would probably a wider spectrum of users voting on it
<suprengr> ...hang on - I'll find the full instruct
 * mgdm brb - suprengr, highlight me and I'll grab it later
<penguin42> HazRPG: That of course wouldn't get people who left Ubuntu because of it; it would be better to have it somewhere distro neutral
<HazRPG> suprengr: ah, that'll be why I haven't  tried it yet, I'm still in maverick
<HazRPG> penguin42: distrowatch maybe?
<penguin42> HazRPG: Possibly, although to be fair I don't look at it
<HazRPG> penguin42: here's an interesting one, with results: http://techhamlet.com/2011/04/ubuntu-what-do-you-think-about-unity-poll-results/
<HazRPG> only 370 odd people voted though
<penguin42> HazRPG: It's also a bit odd 'Switch back to the Gnome shell' - it wasn't the gnome shell previously
<HazRPG> penguin42: true, but IIRC unity is still built up from gnome3
<penguin42> HazRPG: Not really - the libraries are there but very little else is
<penguin42> HazRPG: Gnome3 shell has a very different feel from either Unity or Gnome2 and hence you can't really say Unity should switch back to gnome and expect to get what you're used to without saying which way to go
<HazRPG> I always thought unity was meant to be an alternative to gnome-shell, still using gnome3 as the base (or that was how I always understood it)
<suprengr> mgdm,   http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<penguin42> HazRPG: Indeed; but the shell is the majority of the luck and feel
<penguin42> luck? look!
<suprengr> mgdm,  but please also read http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/do-not-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu.html
<HazRPG> penguin42: true
<suprengr> penguin42,  good look/luck/duck [I'd do an "f" one but...] ;)
<davmor2> hello all I'm in nearly sunny London :)
<Oimon> Hi guys I missed the oggcamp raffle. Did anyone non-present win anything?
 * suprengr was born in LDn... there ain't no such thing davmor2 as a 'sunny' LDN
<davmor2> suprengr: hence nearly :D
<HazRPG> suprengr: ain't no such thing as sunny anywhere in the UK ^_^
<suprengr> ;l)
<davmor2> HazRPG: there is sunny sunny wolverhampton the city of dreams :D
<HazRPG> davmor2: ^_^
<suprengr> bin there dunit... wore it out ;)
<davmor2> right I'm off things to do people to see and all that
<daubers> Evening
<suprengr> o/
<HazRPG> o/
<AlanBell> evening
 * AlanBell is in a pub
 * brobostigon is jealous.
 * daubers is at home with a mug of tea
<daubers> </bliss>
<suprengr> just got a mail [I'd like to add you to my professional network on LinkedIn] from U-UK mail.  genuine?
<brobostigon> suprengr: strange, would be what i thought.
<suprengr> [could say who from if wanted]
<suprengr> brobostigon,  exactly what I thought ;)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> suprengr: maybe A TYPING MISTAKE OR SOMETHING FROM THE PERSON INVOLVED, OR AN EMAIL CLIENT BUG.?
<brobostigon> sorry.
<brobostigon> one of my fingers strayed.
<suprengr> ...my virtual ears hurt.. but forgive
 * brobostigon apologizes.
<TheOpenSourcerer> OMG - Check this out in Google Chrome... http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water
<dwatkins> very nice, TheOpenSourcerer :)
<Lcawte> Anyone here a developer for something that uses Wikipedia or any of its sister projects, or develops stuff that aims at free licensed media (like uploaders or free media sites  etc)
<gord> just fyi, works fine in firefox or any webgl browser :)
<skybinary> hello, one of my hd's has died sob! but i managed to boot into karmic but...
<skybinary> with this low graphics screen the linux-mint website just does not render any links
<skybinary> could someone do me the kind favor and find the link for me and post it? plz
<skybinary> its ok panic over i found a link
<clarknova> hi all
<clarknova> inspired by Oggcamp talk by czajkowski to show my face in here.....so hello.
<brobostigon> evevning clarknova
<clarknova> hello
<clarknova> can't get on the ubuntu-uk loco page. Is there a problem with it?
<czajkowski> clarknova: aloha
<czajkowski> clarknova: loco.u.c is down atm
<clarknova> bedtime, I'll come on again tomorrow. Thanks czajkowski :)
<clarknova> bye
 * brobostigon tries to think about somrthing interesting to play with tmrw.
<brobostigon> good night clarknova o/
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<bernhard2>  Installed nginx and php5 php5-fpm the website is working with html not not php the info.php does not show php info. did install apt-get install php5 php5-fpm php-pear php5-common php5-mcrypt php5-mysql php5-cli php5-gd php5-curl php5-imap php5-memcache php-apc restart both nginx and php5-fpm The nginx config files can be found here.. http://pastebin.com/tH4RaYB0
<AlanBell> evening peeps
 * AlanBell is back from the pub
<Pendulum> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> 7o.
<AlanBell> o/ even
<bigcalm_lappy486> Hey AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> :)
<bigcalm_lappy486> One might wonder why we are on IRC at this point in time
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-06
<MartijnVdS> http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/mars/curiosity_news3.html
<MartijnVdS> ^ Mars landing thingy
 * Azelphur is watching all the things
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<Azelphur> did that guy just tell some other guy to "shut up right now"
<Azelphur> rude
<MartijnVdS> no, 'Tones right now'
<Azelphur> oh, yay for mishearing things
<MartijnVdS> this is like POST codes -- all they get is beeps to tell them in which stage everything is :)
<Azelphur> fun
<MartijnVdS> those animations are cool too
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> lots of nervous nasa employees
<MartijnVdS> Yeah, I'd soil my pants if I'd written the code :)
<Azelphur> same xD
<Azelphur> a little while, at least
<Azelphur> good measurement
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: that's an imperial measurement, they're not yet on metric
<Azelphur> indeed :p
<Azelphur> popey: morning, nasa is about to land on the mars bar, http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/mars/curiosity_news3.html
<popey> thanks :)
<Azelphur> :D
<MartijnVdS> 1 minute to atmosphere/entry
 * popey just woke up
<MartijnVdS> hey, that guy with the Elvis haircut was in the Horizon documentary :)
<popey> saw some nasa noise
<heeed> Why is Ensign Harry Kim giving the commentary
<MartijnVdS> Lots of twitchy peoples
<MartijnVdS> heeed: Rule of cool
<Azelphur> run camera guy run!
<MartijnVdS> Skycrane time
<MartijnVdS> Wait for explosion of control room :)
<MartijnVdS> well people in*
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> happy people \o/
<heeed> wow
 * MartijnVdS waits for the first image from HAZCAM
<MartijnVdS> standby for thumbnails
<Azelphur> fly to mars -> take picture of the wheel
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: And done! ;)
<Azelphur> xD
<Azelphur> moar stuff :O
<MartijnVdS> love their image viewers 8-)
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> this is like the engineering olympics or something :)
<MartijnVdS> "Land something on Mars"
<popey> do you get a medal made from Unobtanium?
<heeed> Thought thats what the rover was sent to find
<MartijnVdS> popey: sure
<Azelphur> omg nasa found water on mars: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0504/WaterOnMars2_gcc_big.jpg
 * Azelphur runs
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<jaymeskeller> Hello.
<DJones> hi jaymeskeller
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<AlanBell> morning all
<jaymeskeller> Morning.
<oimon> quiet this morning
<brobostigon> morning AlanBell
<bigcalm> There is life at last!
<bigcalm> Morning awake ones :)
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm :)
<bigcalm> Horrible photograph of the day (I was too lazy to use anything more than my phone's camera) https://twitter.com/bigcalm/status/232399111624724480/photo/1/large
<christel> morning kids
<brobostigon> morning christel
<christel> hiya brobostigon! how art thou? :)
<bigcalm> Good morning dear christel :)
<brobostigon> christel: not bad, and you?
<christel> heya dearest bigclam <3
<christel> brobostigon: could be worse, could be worse! :D
<brobostigon> http://www.osnews.com/story/26247/CDE_released_as_open_source
<brobostigon> christel: :)
<christel> it is semi-sunny, this is always Good! :D
<brobostigon> :)
<gord> ordered a hdmi cable and a small usb cable from amazon on saturday. they are now sending out two seperate trucks to deliver each one individually today...
<brobostigon> lol
<christel> haha
<Flashtek> sounds about right
<oimon> brobostigon, worst thing about CDE (apart from the performance on the sun machines i was using at that time) was the pastel colours
<brobostigon> oimon: it was alittle bland on that front, yes.
<oimon> IMHO it was horrible to use
<oimon> i preferred openwindows which came before it
<brobostigon> oimon: i never really spent enough time with it, to form a good opinion.
<directhex> CDE's Free? woo, i can finally ditch that nasty XFCE clone for the real thing!
<oimon> i had to work with it all day every day
<oimon> cde felt spongey
<oimon> openwindows felt crisp
<oimon> openwindows was, i think the daddy of fvwm type ui
<jaymeskeller> Ho hum. De-rubbishifying Android is pretty boring.
<oimon> jaymeskeller, in what way? found a good app for removing cruft the other day
<jaymeskeller> Using ADB shell.
<oimon> i've never found enough proper documentation to know what to do with android
<oimon> in terms of hackery and pokery
<oimon> beyond installing cm
<oimon> using ie on windows servers is like pulling teeth
<oimon> none of the buttons you click actaully work
<Flashtek> using windows servers is like pulling teeth
<Flashtek> same reason
<Flashtek> "What do you mean I have to tell you WHY I am shutting you down...?"
<Flashtek> "And now you want me to tell you why you stopped working last time and I had to pull the plug..? let me login and find out then I'll tell you.. oh, wait, can't do it that way around..."
<Flashtek> </rant>
<gord> my faaaaavourite windows feature is when i shut down windows in the evening and leave, then wander up to the computer in the morning and find its sitting there on a "OMG some programs are running?!!!" screen
<oimon> in fact, if you boot a win server after a sudden outage, then it doesn't start working properly until after you've connected to the console to tell it whyy it shut down
<oimon> which if you have a vmware farm, is a pain in the botty
<dwatkins> gord: yeah, that always makes me facepalm
<oimon> $employer decided to update all the IT infrastructure, unfortunately they asked consultants, so insead of about 3 linux boxes we are getting 80 windows ones instead
<Flashtek> lol
<oimon> cry
<Flashtek> sounds like the hotmail migration
 * Flashtek ponders using a mini-itx unit as a scan/print/file server
<Flashtek> I was going to use my guruplug, but the drivers for my printer are x86 only, and trying to cross compile is too much effort
<davmor2> Morning all you funky people
<Flashtek> o/
<bigcalm> Morning davmor2
<oimon> not sure if i'm about to have a stroke or my wife is actually cooking toast
<Flashtek> can you raise both arms above your head and keep 'em there ?
<n1md4> 'cooking' toast?
<Flashtek> i think he means toasting bread
<n1md4> ;)
 * n1md4 couldn't help it, and delights in a little sarcasm now and again :)
<Flashtek> i know :)
<n1md4> Good morning.
<Flashtek> it's like when someone says "making a roast"
<Flashtek> no, roasting is a type of cooking
<oimon> wow, this page is creepy https://www.facebook.com/princeharryfanspage
<Flashtek> i'll pass thanks
<oimon> making a roast, is short for making a roast dinner
<Flashtek> http://www.dnac.co.uk/
<Flashtek> that's given me hours of fun
<oimon> the trouble with working from home is that when some doofus changes password, or blocks your account, then you can't get any work done until they respond/fix
<oimon> anyone know any good paid market research stuff that pays well for online surveys for knowledgeable IT managers?
<directhex> i got £20 once from a survey clearly run by microsoft. but that's it.
<oimon> yeah that sort of thing
<oimon> but regular?
<oimon> just counted 9 mozzie bites :(
 * Monotoko facepalms
<Monotoko> I swear to God, I will fly to America and kill this programmer
<Monotoko> working with old, rubbish codebases is a horrible experiance
<oimon> and submit yourself to their fingerprint/dna database?
<Flashtek> if you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear from it
<gord> in two years, someone will be saying the same about you
<Monotoko> hmm... already done that
<Monotoko> and nah, this project will be scapped before then I think
<Monotoko> the joys of working for a boss
<oimon> Flashtek, what if i have nothing to hide now, but at some point they decide $thing is illegal, or subversive?
<Monotoko> not quite sure whether to try to add some kind of structure or OOP... or keep just adding little patches and fixes
<Flashtek> Monotoko: REWRITE !!
<Monotoko> Flashtek, I would if I had the time :P
<directhex> PORT TO VB.NET!
<Flashtek> COBOL !
<Monotoko> it's PHP
<directhex> lolphp
<Monotoko> PHP can be a pleasure to work with, this is seriously the worst I've dealt with... and my boss is getting indian programmers to add patches
<Monotoko> just making it worse
<directhex> php is a great language to get you up & started fast... it's also designed by chimpan... that's a lie, it's just not designed. it's a bunch of haphazard randomness thrown at a wall to see what stick (everything), and it also happens to be universdal enough that everyone needs to know it
<directhex> nothing beats php for going from a .html page to an active page. beyond that scope it gets hairier
<directhex> e.g. "sites", "mvc", etc
<Monotoko> directhex, this code creates dynamic websites... I'd love to rebuild it under a framework and OOP
<Monotoko> but then I will be complained at
<Monotoko> an example of what I'm working with: http://pastebin.com/chq6pB3G
<directhex> curly.
<dwatkins> Monotoko: isn't there an API that does this sort of thing for you? I have no idea, just wondering.
<Monotoko> dwatkins, aye there is... I'm rewriting it to use the Amazon PHP SDK now
<Monotoko> but again... it's just a plaster
<Monotoko> when it needs heart surgery
<oimon> man i feel rough today
<Monotoko> heh... today is dragging by
<oimon> why do news website autoplay the videos on their articles? it's very stupid and annoying.
<Monotoko> drives me insane as well...
<Monotoko> and the occasional "marketing" website I land on (and get off very quickly)
<ali1234> the first derivative of 2x^2 is 4x right? right??
<ali1234> i can't remember this stuff :(
<Flashtek> ffs..
<Flashtek> voter registration form... can't ammend details online, HAS to be done in the mail
<Flashtek> because it needs a signature...
 * Flashtek type "man gpg"
<Flashtek> yup, that does signatures...
<Pendulum> hiya
<oimon> ali1234, yes
<oimon> i heard natalie portman just got married to a millipede
<weecol> #meeting
<weecol> #commands
<hoover> hi folks
<bigcalm> ?
<bigcalm> christel or Dave2: what was the global notice from jtrucks about?
<Pendulum> bigcalm: you beat me to asking that
 * Pendulum hugs bigcalm 
 * bigcalm hugs Pendulum too :)
<Dave2> Somewhat cryptic announcement of a new server.
 * Dave2 lets his up arrow relax.
<bigcalm> Dave2: completely cryptic. I have no idea still
<Pendulum> bigcalm: my guess is it's a quotation relating to the name of the new server
<oimon2> my 2yr old keeps asking to play on my tablet :S
<TheOpenSourcerer> Give him some Calpol instead. They find liquids easier to swallow
<oimon2> bahdum chish
<oimon2> he also asks for calpol a lot
<dwatkins> isn't calpol pretty much the only medicine you can generally give a child?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Since they took the booze out of Gripe water, yes.
<dwatkins> wow
<TheOpenSourcerer> there is a kids nurofen solution. Nice and orangy
<dwatkins> I give my pets vitamins, it tastes orangy.
<oimon2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGe-Vx3hYW8 he's only played temple run a few times
<TheOpenSourcerer> The original Woodward's Gripe Water contained 3.6% alcohol... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gripe_water Still remember that stuff. nom nom.
<christel> i've only given david medicine (calpol) once (last week after he decided to touch the hobs whilst on and ended up shaking for hours whilst his hand blistered up) -- he's been asking for "more medicine?" ever since
<christel> apparently it was most tasty
<christel> (and yes, i realise that i joined the conversation a tad late!)
<christel> bigcalm: Pendulum is indeed right (about the random quote)
 * bigcalm tickles christel
 * Pendulum hugs christel
<bigcalm> Blind spot?
 * christel hugs bigcalm and Pendulum 
<bigcalm> \o/
<Pendulum> :D
<christel> we still don't have a passport!
<christel> i've just been abusing some poor sod at the passport office
<Pendulum> :(
<bigcalm> This really sucks
<christel> (mainly because i got annoyed after being on hold for over an hour)
<Pendulum> christel: Did they in fact send it when they said they did?
<christel> and then he was all "Oh it is out for delivery... it should be with you soon" so i was all "according to your email it should have already been here" "well er, i dont have access to get you the tracking number or to check.. but if you call back someone else can put you through to the processing unit, they will be able to give you a tracking number"
<christel> "if i call back? why cant you put me through?" "oh er, they will be busy..."
<christel> ...
<Pendulum> THat's the point at which I start asking to speak to a manager/supervisor
<christel> i am now on hold to the courier with the sole aim of social engineering them into giving me info without the bloody tracking number!
<christel> also, that guy must have been smoking crack
<christel> as he asked to speak with David as they couldnt discuss an application with a third party
<christel> which is probably when i first snapped at him.. :x
<bigcalm> You should have put him on
<christel> "remember how you just asked for the applicants date of birth and i said he was born in 2010? that makes him two and a half.. are you really sure you want to speak with him?"
<christel> mind, when he was like 3 months old the GP phoned and asked to speak with him ...
<christel> she was intending to book him in for his jabs and clearly failed to catch the fact that it was Baby's first jabs and that he was very Little
<n1md4> hahah!
<christel> (i conclude that everyone are incompetent)
<christel> :)
<Pendulum> christel: I assume you mean that everyone other than you is incompetent ;)
<christel> well yes, but i didnt want to say... being modest and all
<Pendulum> oh, yes. I forgot about your modesty
<davmor2> christel: I'll have you know that I'm very competent at breaking stuff, that why I have a job in QA :D
<bigcalm> Pendulum: we all forget about christel's modesty :S
<Pendulum> bigcalm: obviously it's because she's so modest about it
<davmor2> christel: Modesty is that the name of one of your children or something?
<bigcalm> davmor2: have you tried using your Xoom with a TV yet?
<davmor2> bigcalm: nope
<bigcalm> The sound is terrible :(
<bigcalm> Ah well
<davmor2> bigcalm: don't forget I'm on jelly bean too so might be better now :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: https://twitter.com/bigcalm/status/232399111624724480
<oimon2> having to be careful explaining thunder and lightning to my boy
<bigcalm> Well, that would be nice, but I have a feeling that audio still lacks EQ control
<bigcalm> oimon2: it's very very frighting
<oimon2> bigcalm: he loves it
<gord> you better knock, on wood.
<oimon2> but i need to be careful to explain that thunder doesn't come second, we just hear the sound of it a bit later on
<bigcalm> How old is your son?
<oimon2> 2
<oimon2> :D
<bigcalm> Teach him about em spectrum
<oimon2> when i was at school i was given a X for my answer that thunder does not happen after lightning
<oimon2> poor show from the teacher
<oimon2> i need to remind myself the full answer of why the sky is blue
<oimon2> he's not at why stage yet
<gord> reflecting the ocean, *obviously*
<oimon2> he just accepts facts like a ...like a child
<bigcalm> The answer is "because"
<oimon2> gord: the blue is stuck in a while loop?
<gord> well no, at night it goes red, like the ocean does
<gord> and thats why he has to go to bed so early because the red ocean is full of blood and monsters that will eat him
<oimon2> he likes monsters atm
<oimon2> maybe my ones are not scary enough
<oimon2> counting after the lightning is a great game though
<oimon2> "70 percent of income consumers make from trading games goes straight back into buying brand new games"
<oimon2> probably that very instant , too
<gord> you'd get a lot more by just selling on ebay often too
<oimon2> you can't really sell a game bought on steam though?
<gord> not at all, if you try and sell a steam account they will ban it
<oimon2> its like the kindle problem.
<gord> you can't even return games on steam
<oimon2> i bought a steam account once, i'd better keep shtum
<oimon2> well i bought a physical game that needed a key to unlock it that was a steam key, or something
<oimon2> so he gave me his account, which had that 1 game in it
<oimon2> kindle books are a con, but we keep buying
<gord> yeah thats against their terms ;)
<gord> they made sure to re-word the steam agreement in order to bypass the new EU legislation about selling software too
<oimon2> everybody loves valve though
<oimon2> did anyone watch the programme about tetris? they repeated it on bbc t';;;;;;;other day
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: I recorded it the first time, liked itr
<oimon2> i heard the next release of apple's OS will be called snoop lion
<oimon2> MartijnVdS: yeah,made me happy that the crooks at mirrorgroup didn't win
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: did you also see the Antikythera mechanism one?
 * oimon2 googles what that word means
<MartijnVdS> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01hlkcq
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: ^
<oimon2> thanks, i will check it out
<oimon2> annoying they don't say when it's on next, i haven't sorted out a connection between my iplayer pc running dvi, and old school telly (scart/composite connectors)
<Flashtek> I want the "R" release to be Rampant Rabbit
<MartijnVdS> Raging Rhino
<oimon2> can someone run iwconfig | grep misc please?
<bigcalm> Voicing that opinion instantly strikes it from any possible list
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: iwconfig is old, what do you want to know?
<oimon2> and then again to see if misc is flying upwards?
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: iw wlan0 link :)
<oimon2> invalid misc is increasing a lot
<oimon2> dmesg
<oimon2> woops, wrong window
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: Probably lots of other APs in the area?
<MartijnVdS> oimon2: which card?
<davmor2> has everyone been looking marsward for the green flashes?  OOOOOOOOLLLAAAAAAA bam bam bammmmm diddle um diddle um......
<oimon2> intel 4965agn
<MartijnVdS>  oimon2 there are bugreports about that
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: The chances are a million to one!
<oimon2> yeah, MartijnVdS, however not many fixes
<oimon2> i get a lot of reset messages in dmesg
<oimon2> [ 9581.002074] iwl4965 0000:0c:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.
<MartijnVdS> yes that
<MartijnVdS> Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: They say, but do we trust "they", "they" have been known to get it wrong, "They" are the "Men in Black" and we know where that rabbit hole leads </conspiracy_daily_mail_reader_talk> :D
<oimon2> 12.04 MartijnVdS
<oimon2> gonna see if this swcrypto=1 fixes anything MartijnVdS, however not looking likely so far.
<MartijnVdS> :(
<oimon2> i wonder if it's just when i suspend
<n1md4> BigRedS: Can you log in and out again?  Think I nailed it this time!
<oimon2> cycling in the olympics is cool
<MartijnVdS> the Omnium?
<MartijnVdS> I don't understand the rules
<oimon2> the head to head sprints
<oimon2> pendleton up now
<MartijnVdS> the huge group where sometimes someone has to go all the way up/right?
<oimon2> i don't understand omnium tihng either
<oimon2> come on pendles
<oimon2> it's the 2 player version at the moment
<jacobw> evening
<MartijnVdS> We broke a keyboard playing this on an old XT once 8-)
<MartijnVdS> or maybe it was a 286
<MartijnVdS> but the keyboard broke ;)
<Flashtek> how to build a .deb from tgz and a .spec file ?
<MartijnVdS> those are to build rpm's
<MartijnVdS> not debs
<Flashtek> i know
<MartijnVdS> you need to package it as a deb.. rewrite the .spec as a debian/ dir
<Flashtek> there is a debian dir
<AlanBell> build the rpm and use alien to convert it (maybe, bit hackish)
<jacobw> Flashtek: a DEB is just an archive containing a filesystem overlay and a debian/ directory
<jacobw> Flashtek: for example if the package provides /usr/bin/foo, it would be an archive containing debian/ and usr/bin/foo
<jacobw> Flashtek: the debian/ directory contains the control file, which defines the package
<jacobw> Flashtek: just unpack a simple package and take a look :)
<Flashtek> uh huh
<linuxloony89> hi all, has anyone had much of a play with accomplishments?
<jacobw> no
<linuxloony89> it's looking good, although I can get the trophie for registering to launchpad :-S
<ali1234> yeah i couldn't get it to work either
<jacobw> http://bash.org/?163301
<jacobw> hehe
<Azelphur> jacobw: hehe, I have a quote on qdb :P
<Azelphur> oh wait, I have 2 on qdb
<Azelphur> http://www.qdb.us/297725 http://qdb.us/296033 both under my old nick
<ali1234> that is epic
<Azelphur> :D
 * jacobw remembers that nick
<Aivaras> Guys is there a simple way to install Realtek RTL2832U drivers in ubuntu?
<Azelphur> Aivaras: plug in on wifi, go into update manager and click check, then go into hardware drivers
<Azelphur> if it requires proprietary drivers, there should be an option there for it
<Azelphur> wat, plug in on ethernet*
<Aivaras> Its tv tuner, not wifi card.
<Azelphur> ohhh, sorry realtek usually makes wifi devices
<Aivaras> realtek makes everything. :D
<Azelphur> indeed :D
 * Azelphur learns new things
<Aivaras> I mean really. They made chips. Semiconductors.
<Azelphur> Aivaras: according to linuxtv wiki, it's not going to be easy, and "At present drivers of various quality can be found on the net although none have been known to work consistantly."
<Azelphur> although the article says that this driver will work with Ubuntu 12.04, https://github.com/ambrosa/DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0
<Aivaras> yeah, I'm trying this one right now
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> you know what to do with it?
<Aivaras> make, make install, modprobe
<Azelphur> sounds good :)
<Aivaras> seems to be working
<Azelphur> woo \o/
<Aivaras> dvb-usb: RTL2832U DVB-T USB DEVICE successfully initialized and connected.
<Aivaras> Now if I just could remmember software I used before :D
<Azelphur> If I buy a laptop from staples, where do I go to get the micro tax refund? Lenovo or Staples?
<Azelphur> I think with win7 it's lenovo
<Aivaras> What kind of refund is that?
<Aivaras> if you want to get money for windows you don't need - you go to lenovo.
<Azelphur> Aivaras: Windows costs money, Laptops come bundled with Windows, I don't want Windows :)
<Azelphur> yea
<Aivaras> So lenovo it is
<Aivaras> wait, i have some email about that somewhere
<Aivaras> OK, its not that easy.
<Aivaras> You go to warranty service provider (it should be lenovo)
<Azelphur> yea
<Aivaras> Azelphur: They will take your laptop, delete windows, take of windows stricker and give it back after... whatever they want :D
 * jacobw2 doesn't bother
<jacobw2> time > money
<Aivaras> time and money are reletive :D
<jacobw2> yes, one is greater than the other :)
<Aivaras> Also may you know how much do they refund? I am thinking of buying new laptop in september or so.
<jacobw2> hi wayne___
<wayne___> hiya
<wayne___> brb
<Aivaras> And guys, Does all airports in UK has no free wifi? I was in London Luton and Leeds bradford this summer and it was kind of costy.
<Azelphur> Aivaras: I have spare laptops anyway
<Azelphur> this is an upgrade, so they are more than welcome to pay to ship it off
<Aivaras> in that case its ok for you :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> hey if you want to buy laptop with no windows go to ebuyer and buy zoostorm
<ali1234> you get like 8GB dual core 15" for £250
<Aivaras> ali1234: what CPU?
<Azelphur> ali1234: that's pretty cool, but it's not what I want, I'm after a small laptop that fits in my coat poket
<cliftonts> Azelphur: Are you about?
<Azelphur> pocket*
<ali1234> can't remember.
<cliftonts> aah, you are
<Azelphur> cliftonts: nope
<Azelphur> lol
<ali1234> moooooon on a stiiiiiiick
<Azelphur> ali1234: power button, mooooooooooooooon on a stick :D
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://www.staples.co.uk/technology/computing/computing/ideapad-s205-4gb-11-6-black?r=bf is what I'm getting
<Azelphur> (sidenote, getting 4 of these too http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140808076771#ht_18834wt_1170)
<Azelphur> selling all my old things and upgrading \o/
<ali1234> http://www.ebuyer.com/search?page=1&sort=popularity&limit=10&store=5&cat=10&filtermfr=1181
<cliftonts> Azelphur: Just thought I'd pop on to let you know that I've successfully converted one of my basic programs to python. I'm just ironing out a few kinks now.
<ali1234> B970 or core i3
<Azelphur> cliftonts: woo \o/
<Aivaras> Staples ships to all UK?
<Azelphur> ali1234: yea, they are nice and all but too big for me :)
<Azelphur> Aivaras: I hope so
<ali1234> i wasn't suggesting it for you because you want the moon on a stick
<Azelphur> otherwise I'll have to buy it elsewhere :D
<cliftonts> It's an odd experience working with a new language. I'm used to the Qbasic interpreter handling things like spacing and indentation for me. But I can see the appeal of the structure in python
<Azelphur> ali1234: lol
<Azelphur> ali1234: did you see my moon on a stick monitors
<Laney> who has an opinion on TVs?
<ali1234> i have an opinion on everything
<Azelphur> cliftonts: yea, it takes a while to get used to but it's awesome once you get into it
<Laney> not too big. probably 32" ish. Full HD. Preferably smart.
<ali1234> you want a 100Hz samsung LED TV
<Azelphur> ali1234: opinion on my monitors? :D
<ali1234> they have built in smart-everything
 * Laney summons directhex 
<ali1234> Azelphur: the dodgy korean ones?
<Azelphur> yep
<ali1234> i guess they are good if they work
<Aivaras> I'm thinking of samsung RV520 with i3 2330 4 gb ram 500 GB and SSD insted of cd-rom
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> ali1234: seem to, I saw a forum post from one guy saying it's the best monitor he's ever bought. Zero dead pixel check, 1 year warranty, and the ebay guy is giving me a discount \o/
<cliftonts> Azelphur: My next problem will be learning all the things I've got no common frame of reference for. Like what all the modules are and what they do
<ali1234> Aivaras: http://www.ebuyer.com/388471-zoostorm-laptop-7873-9038
<Azelphur> cliftonts: hehe, I doubt you'll be able to learn *all* the modules, just the ones you want/need to use
<ali1234> dunno how much extra you'd have to pay for SSD though
<ali1234> the samsung isn't much more
<cliftonts> Azelphur: Of course but my point being that there are many things python can do which were never thought of when qbasic was made
<Azelphur> cliftonts: indeed :)
<popey> evening!
<cliftonts> All part of the fun, right?
<cliftonts> evening
<Azelphur> Aivaras: I have a used F40GB2 (40GB SSD) for sale, should you want it
<ali1234> cliftonts: those things were thought of by perl developers... but nobody understands perl
<Aivaras> Azelphur: No, I'm thinking about 128 GB
<ali1234> python is perl for normal people (ie not perl developers)
<Azelphur> Aivaras: that's what I upgraded to :D
<cliftonts> ali1234: I barely understand python.....yet!
<Azelphur> popey: evening
<jacobw2> perl developers are crazy
<ali1234> you will never understand perl
<jacobw2> there's no such thing as a postmodern computer language
<ali1234> even perl developers don't undersand it
<cliftonts> I've never looked at perl actually
<jacobw2> perl is kinda hipsterish
<ali1234> no that's ruby
<ali1234> ruby = perl for hipsters
<Aivaras> perl is write only language :D
<cliftonts> I get python and php, they seem to follow the train of thought I'm used to
<ali1234> perl has too many features for changing the language itself
<ali1234> as such everyone writes a slightly different dialect of it
<ali1234> ruby has even more such features
<Azelphur> I remember seeing a ruby conference photo once
<Azelphur> and the whole room was macbook
<Azelphur> nuff said
<Aivaras> :D
<ali1234> the only good thing to come out of ruby world is github
<jacobw2> python > perl > php
<ali1234> and that's pretty good
<ali1234> so i have to give them a pass
<cliftonts> I love these people who ponce around with their apple stuff. Twice the price of my kit and it doesn't seem to do any more
<popey> cliftonts, careful with your massive generalisations
<Azelphur> cliftonts: lol, my friend bought an ipad 3 for £579 the other day, could have bought 3 nexus 7 with room to spare XD
<Azelphur> and the n7 has better gpu/cpu
<popey> Azelphur, and none of the nexus 7's would have 3g
<Azelphur> true :P
<cliftonts> popey: I said the people who ponce around with apple kit. As in specifically the ones who put themselves up on a pedestal, think they're better than everyone else.
<jacobw2> there's a really funny blog post going around written about how much a guy hates php
<popey> cliftonts, what makes you think they think that?
<Aivaras> is samsung galaxy the only one with 3g and android?
<Azelphur> I use my phone to provide internet to all my devices, I prefer to only pay the one phone bill
<popey> Azelphur, i am doing that with my phone right now
<popey> (an iphone)
<Azelphur> popey: :)
<Azelphur> I have a GS3 arriving later this week, feel the envy :P
<cliftonts> If I got a tablet I'd want 3g built in. All the ones I have seen are dongle compatible.
<popey> i dont like android, no envy
<jacobw2> envy?
<Azelphur> hehe
<jacobw2> as in the emotion?
<Azelphur> yes
<cliftonts> popey: I tolerate android. It has many flaws and I'd much rather have a ubuntu phone
<Azelphur> o.O
<popey> yeah, can't see myself buying an android phone any time soon
<Aivaras> ubuntu phone would suck even more :D
<Azelphur> cliftonts: I managed to get Lubuntu running on my current android phone (htc desire z), I imagine the same procedure will work on my S3 :)
<cliftonts> mine has been driving me nuts all week
<jacobw2> an ubuntu phone doesn't exist
<cliftonts> Aivaras: Why do you say that?
<Aivaras> cliftonts: well, because ubuntu is far from things that I would like to use every day :D
<Azelphur> jacobw2: http://nexusonehacks.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ubuntu-on-nexus-one.jpg nonexistant phone reporting in
<cliftonts> Azelphur: I wouldn't want to just squash something into my phone that wasn't meant for it. I'd want something where the UI worked well. Something built for the job
<Azelphur> cliftonts: that's why we have python :)
<popey> i do enjoy how people think an Ubuntu Phone would be a phone just running Ubuntu
<popey> like the desktop would work on a phone
<popey> and like canonical are _that_ _dumb_ that we'd even try to do that
<Aivaras> no one said so.
<Azelphur> popey: you work for canonical now? o.O
<cliftonts> Azelphur: I've only just managed to make python pick out lottery numbers! I think redesigning Ubuntu might be a bit ambitious for me!!! lol
<Azelphur> cliftonts: haha, a UI is very simple to write
<popey> Azelphur, yes, only since november last year
<Azelphur> cliftonts: plus, you don't even need to write one. E17 has a UI designed for phones. It would work fine
<Aivaras> we see how dumb they are then they switched to unity insted of gnome. :D
<Azelphur> popey: oh nice, I'm slow. Late congrats on that :D
<popey> ah there we go
<cliftonts> Azelphur: I'd sure it is but I've got a lot of exploring to do before I get even close
<popey> thanks Azelphur
<ali1234> ubuntu desktop is just a PC running ubuntu...
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> why would ubuntu phone be any different?
<cliftonts> popey: I understand the ubuntu phone concept is miles away from the desktop. I was putting faith in the design decisions being made right now, that's all
<jacobw2> i'm not sure what unity would look like designed for a phone
<popey> ali1234, can't imagine a phone running stock ubuntu desktop would work well
<Azelphur> http://crux-arm.nu/files/screenshots/htc-prophet-e17-illume.png is enlightenment
<MartijnVdS> Lots of Xblah
<ali1234> well, quite
<Azelphur> it's not /amazing/  but it'd be perfectly fine for a phone, if I was going to make a "Ubuntu" phone, that's probably where I'd start
<cliftonts> jacobw2: omgubuntu.co.uk feature mock ups sometimes
<popey> Azelphur, I'd imagine you'd enjoy an ubuntu phone, one that runs python etc :)
<Azelphur> popey: I would, I already mess about in python with android
<Aivaras> Symbian can run python so... :D
<ali1234> symbian is best phone
<ali1234> it had python before android even existed
<cliftonts> Can I just say the careers page on ubuntu.com is a pain in the @!~#
<ali1234> and before windows mobile had it too
<Azelphur> http://blog.gustavobarbieri.com.br/tag/imx31/ this is a pretty cool photo :D
<jacobw2> mocks ups aren't usable :)
<popey> cliftonts, how so?
<Azelphur> Linux + Enlightenment on all the phones!
<Aivaras> and battery works for a week :D
<ali1234> tizen uses e17
<cliftonts> popey: it tells you that you can log in to check back on your application, but how do you log in?
 * jacobw2 remembers the ideas for kde4 section of kde-look and the topaz section of gnome-look
<ali1234> Azelphur: get a tizen phone (lol)
<popey> cliftonts, username/password field at the bottom
<Azelphur> ali1234: cool
<cliftonts> popey: every time I do I end up applying for yet another job I could never do!
<jacobw2> e17 would not be good on a phone
<cliftonts> popey: I don't see one unless I'm looking at a job, and then it adds me to that job!
<Azelphur> it'd be usable, it wouldn't be as good as android
<christel> Pendulum: just to prove that everyone bar me are incompetent i got my first gas/electricity bill at the new house today... thought 790 quid was a tad steep for 2 months... picked up the phone to call them.. turns out they are billing me for my neighbours house.. "human error" meant that when i called to open the account they selected the wrong address in their drop-down menu! \o/
<Azelphur> but I think it could be with improvement
<popey> cliftonts, it doesn't apply, it just adds to a list of jobs you're interested in
<Azelphur> christel: shh, don't tell them and annoy your neighbours until they move out, then free electric forever.
<cliftonts> popey: It could work a tad better than that. What if I'm trying to log in without adding jobs to the list?
<popey> sure
<popey> I'll pass on your feedback
<christel> Azelphur: see... i don't want to pay for my neighbours electricity.. :P they appear to be the ones with free leccy as their account had been closed :P
<Pendulum> christel: wow, that's ridiculous
<cliftonts> popey: The service analyst job is mine!! Pass that on too
<Azelphur> christel: haha
<cliftonts> popey: It's 100% me but I doubt they'll want me to be honest
<christel> the bills go to me @ my address for "gas and electricity supplied to a different address" -- if i could read i probably would have noticed that it stated on the bill that it was for a different property! :o
<ali1234> ridiculous is when the water company tried to bill me £800 for metered water usage even though i didn't have a meter
<christel> haha i was pondering getting a meter installed as they insist It Will Be Cheaper than their "based on rateable value" charge
<christel> my annual water bill jumped from 280 pa to 450 pa when i moved! :(
<ali1234> this was for 3 months
<christel> (alternatively i shall leave all my taps on all the time so that i feel i am using much more water than before)
<christel> woha!
<christel> i have recently become painfully aware of how much more expensive * is at the new house -- council tax increased by a grand!
<christel> grmbl!
<ali1234> i never paid them. they gave up after they sent out two engineers, neither of whom could find the meter
<dwatkins> christel: are you in a house twice the size? I'm surprised at the council tax increase.
<christel> or in christelmaths "many pairs of shoes more expensive"
<christel> dwatkins: no :(
<christel> i wish i was
<dwatkins> different area, christel?
<popey> you've moved to spendyville haven't you?
<christel> same number of bedrooms though went from a semi-detached property in a not so nice area of farnham to a detached house in The Countryside (same council)
<christel> popey: mm beacon hill
<Aivaras> Guys, if you sare flat/house with student do you still need to pay council tax?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but you might get a discount
<Aivaras> it does not matter if its england or scotland?
<ali1234> i dunno
<ali1234> i don't know anything abut scotland
<christel> popey: i didn't really expect it to be much more 'spensive than farnham just because i now technically live in "surrey hills" and have hindhead golf club within throwing distance :x
<ali1234> ring the council or citizen's advice
<popey> near golf course generally == more spendy
<Aivaras> ali1234: I will be in UK (scotland) just from this september :)
<christel> when i grow up i want more countrysidey with acres and acres and acres of land and noooo neighbours -- however, i need to make lots more money first *and* magically make vast amounts of land appear in this country (i might bomb somewhere!)
 * christel nods dreamingly
<jacobw2> urban > rural
<christel> see i dont like people :(
<christel> (they scare me)
<Aivaras> christel: think about internet before moving to nowhere :D
<cliftonts> eh?
<christel> Aivaras: ah yes, that is one of the things i had to majorly compromise on when we moved out here -- i now have painfully slow internet :)
<christel> and nil mobile coverage
<zleap> yeah whikle on summer camp there was no internet during a power cut and it was remote so no phone signals
<jacobw2> i think cities are full of people who don't like people
<Pendulum> christel: you don't even like me? :(
<christel> Pendulum: oh but you're not people, you're amaZING
<zleap> its kinda nice being out in the wilderness
<Aivaras> Then I was living in flat I had 100 mbps line, now I have some wireless 4G crap that works how ever it wants and maximum speed is like 5 mbps :D
<christel> (i don't really not like people, i just don't like them er, next door!) or something
<ali1234> what does Ubuntu TV actually do, currently?
<ali1234> if i have a dvb receiver does it use it to get listings and record things?
 * bigcalm flops back into the office
 * Pendulum hugs christel 
<cliftonts> ali1234: look awesome in demos I think, tha'ts about it
<Aivaras> ali1234: yes
 * bigcalm hugs christel \o/
 * christel hugs BigRedS 
<christel> er oops
<bigcalm> :O
 * christel hugs bigcalm too
<bigcalm> Phew
<christel> (luckily BigRedS is very huggable!)
<bigcalm> Though I would have accepted bigclam
<christel> hehe
<jacobw2> circle of friends hug
<christel> circle of friends hug \o/
 * zleap has £14.95 collected from aluminium cans,  (taken a few years though)
<Aivaras> Scumbag dvb reciever finds Discovery Science chanel that I can't watch because its coded
<christel> it took me years to get used to not returning bottles/cans etc for money after moving to the uk (back home you get paid a small amount for returning bottles/cans for recycling)
<Aivaras> where you were living?
<bigcalm> That used to happen in the UK as well
<christel> Aivaras: norway :)
<brobostigon> they do it in germany aswell, and denmark.
<bigcalm> And Finland
<bigcalm> So, sensible countries do it
<christel> it's like 10p for a 0.5l bottle and 25p for a 1.5 litre bottle etc, so not massive amounts but a decent encouragement for recycling i guess
<bigcalm> People listen to monety
<bigcalm> -t
<christel> apparently 95% of bottles and 94% of cans are being returned for recycling
<zleap> ohh
<zleap> i can take mine to the local metal recycling place,  and get paid for em, per kilo
<christel> clever!
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> so every 6 months I usually take a big bag or two of cans
<zleap> so 4 years i guess and I ahve collected nearly £15
<Pendulum> in the US it gets complicated because it varies by state. It can get very complicated
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> it needs to be simple or people won't do it,
<zleap> most people don't have time to mess around with stuff if they are busy
<Aivaras> In lithuania we pay get money from glass bottles only
<Pendulum> some states give nothing for bottle & can returns, some give a little for certain cans and bottles (mostly non-glass ones), and then some states do it for more types of cans/bottles and usually give a little bit more money (we're taking the difference between $0.05 and $0.10)
<Aivaras> its like 0.12 GBP for every 0.5l bootle
<zleap> in canada you can put cans in a receptical on garbage cans and the homeless can then pick up and get deposit back
<zleap> otherwise there are garbage cans with different sections cans,  plastic, general etc
<Pendulum> if you look at bottles and cans in the US they're all labeled on what states you can return it for a deposit and how much you can get from those states
<zleap> cool
<zleap> thing is aluminium prces vary
<directhex> Laney, ?
<Aivaras> Then I was in croatia it was strange thing with glass botless, you can get deposit back only in shop you buy that bootle :D
<Pendulum> Aivaras: in the US it's supposed to work that way, but I've never seen it enforced
<zleap> yeah i have heard of that too,
<zleap> i have my recipts for the past few years so i can track how aluminum prices ahve changed
<zleap> have
<christel> ooh that is curious
<Aivaras> then you buy bottles, you get special ticket. Without that ticket you will not get your deposit.
<christel> hehe have you "scrapped" the metal for a long time zleap ? :)
<zleap> well i can collect cans for 6 months,
<zleap> then take em in
<zleap> 2 sacks usually (usualy charity bags that get put through the door)
<zleap> i am £6 from another Raspberry PI :)
<zleap> i should make some aqua regia up and drop some of these old PCB boards in to remvoe the gold
<zleap> * zleap isn't going to for safety reasons of course
<zleap> pasted here as i typed thsat in wrong channel
<Aivaras> weechat says that I have lag of 14 seconds. Really? :D
<zleap> hmm
<Aivaras> and no more lag :D
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Aivaras> :D
<bigcalm> Sigh indeed
<wayne___> has anybody found any cool uses for a Pi around the home?
<wayne___> besides webserver, etc
<Aivaras> wayne___: in home? no
<Aivaras> In car, yes. :)
<wayne___> a car?
<Aivaras> yeah :)
<wayne___> pls explain
<Aivaras> GPS, TV, reading stuff from cars computer
<Aivaras> music
<wayne___> damm wrong button
<bigcalm> Hum, never noticed that popey was here
<dogmatic69> anyone into photography + ubuntu? looking for decent apps I should have installed
<ali1234> what kind of apps?
<ali1234> like cataloguing, editing?
<dogmatic69> both :)
<dogmatic69> and RAW
<dogmatic69> NEF especially (its a Nikon)
<ali1234> gimp is the only serious editor
<ali1234> for browsing you are probably best off with whatever is default now
<dogmatic69> I used UFRaw before. Cant remeber what I had because I cant see the thumbs of the raw anymore
<dogmatic69> after 10.10 -> 12.04
<ali1234> the only type of raw i know anything about is raster RGB, YUV etc
<dogmatic69> ali1234: what you use for cataloguing?
<ali1234> nothing
<dogmatic69> ah
<ali1234> i just memorise the location of every file on my hd
<dogmatic69> I was thinking just folders pics/year/month/...
<dogmatic69> ali1234: you must have either a very small hdd or a enormous brain :D
<christel> Pendulum is very sizeist when it comes to snakes!
<christel> \o/
<AlanBell> that isn't a snake, this is a snake __________________.
<Azelphur> did we all hear that L4D2 prebuilds run on Linux faster than Windows?
<Azelphur> to be expected, but awesome to see it actually happen
<christel> AlanBell: i say, i think that might be too thin for Pendulum
<directhex> Azelphur, most interesting: windows port of optimized linux opengl port faster than original d3d version
<Azelphur> directhex: yea, I saw that too xD
<ali1234> yes, that *is* interesting
<ali1234> but you know, you don't need 1 trillion polygons to make good graphics
<Azelphur> Anyone know if there's a way to make Linux super aggressive with caching?
<Azelphur> I have 13GB of ram totally unused
<ali1234> yeah set swappiness 100
<ali1234> i only have 3GB free
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/bpv8E3Sf \o/
<ali1234> yeah mine's about the same
<hamitron> isn't swappiness more to do with the swapping out of memory?
<Azelphur> good point
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> anyway it won't cache if you don't do anything
<Azelphur> don't wanna swap out memory (I don't even have swap on) xD
<ali1234> i actually used a bit more cache than you
<ali1234> 8GB
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> oh wow, complex splines
<ali1234> as if real splines weren't complex enough
<directhex> i'm clearly a pauper for only having 6G RAM
<directhex> i could double it...
<ali1234> "Moreover, we show that they approximately satisfy the lower bound of the Heisenberg uncertainty principle and thus converge to optimally time–frequency local-ized functions."
<ali1234> i'm not sure if they are serious after that
<Azelphur> directhex: hehe I had 12 but my friends dad went out and bought new ram of the same specs for no reason
<Azelphur> so he sold me the old ram cheap
<directhex> Azelphur, i only have 6 slots
<Azelphur> me too, 4GB in each slot
<directhex> 6G was a lot when i built this PC :<
<hamitron> even I have 8GB directhex, and I lag behind the times ;)
<Azelphur> hehe, ram is just too cheap now
<directhex> until the next earthquake
<Azelphur> perhaps you can use this to buy something http://imgur.com/r/pics/AAz9J
<directhex> hamitron, when i built this, everyone had 4G systems. core i3/5/7 were brand new
<hamitron> :))
<hamitron> silly to upgrade for the sake of it I suppose
<Azelphur> I built my machine and then sandy bridge was announced 3 days after
<Azelphur> :<
<directhex> Azelphur, heh
<directhex> i'm on a bloomfield core cpu here
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> I got 1st gen i3 when 2nd gen was out, because of that bug in chipsets with the sata
 * Seeker` has 16GB RAM on his Sandybridge-E
<directhex> the cost of a cpu upgrade for me is INSANE.
<directhex> go on, look up the price of a socket 1366 cpu. any one faster than the i7 920
<directhex> either a core i7-9xx or xeon w35xx
<PyjamaSpank> how do I slide only the open windows/programs when I change workspace, and not folders/icons/docky?
<PyjamaSpank> I'm using CCSM
<ali1234> it will be some kind of window hint that docky is supposed to set
<PyjamaSpank> I think it is a CCSM setting, it was possibly broken when I updated to Unity
<ali1234> maybe...
<ali1234> i think i still works in 0.9 but i could be wrong
<PyjamaSpank> ali1234, found the solution, CCSM/viewport switching/non sliding windows - "type=Dock | type=Desktop | state=Sticky"
<PyjamaSpank> thanks for your help
<ali1234> ah yeah
<ali1234> probably changed defaults?
<PyjamaSpank> ali1234, when they introduced unity, I stopped updating, then when I finally did, it broke, now I need to do compiz --replace each startup
<ali1234> heh
<ali1234> i downgraded to compiz 0.8 and no problems any more
<ali1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXvsl8xgRxc&feature=g-u-u
<Azelphur> ali1234: yea, soreau always says downgrade to 0.8 and that 0.9 is bad :P
<Seeker`> directhex: I upgraded my i7 920. Got a Socket 2011 mobo.
<Azelphur> :)
<directhex> Seeker`, i'm not trapping myself in another enthusiast-only socket. too expensive.
<Seeker`> directhex: ivybridge-e will be socket 2011 too
<Seeker`> the problem is that non-enthusiast sockets last for just as long
<directhex> yeah, but you can ebay the chips for less a few years later
<ali1234> i don't think i;ve ever upgraded CPU without buying a new motherboard
<Seeker`> ali1234: me neither
<hamitron> I did on my first comp
<hamitron> but figured out then it was a waste
 * Seeker` got a new mobo, CPU, RAM
<Seeker`> and upgraded my GPU from an ATI 5870 to an nvidia 670
<ali1234> maybe i have actually. i usuallykeep computers so long that someone gives me a better CPU for free
<ali1234> but i don't think that really counts
<hamitron> getting a new cpu and motherboard, "justifies" hoarding more and more machines ;)
<Seeker`> heh
<directhex> i've been given cpu upgrades before
<directhex> i *want* a cpu upgrade right now, but can't afford it - either i need a mobo && cpu upgrade for ~£400, or a bloomfield upgrade for ~£400. don't want to spend >£200
 * hamitron is trying to work out if he just lacks friends, or if his friends are tight
<Seeker`> hamitron: I think its the former for me :P
 * hamitron offers Seeker` a p120
<hamitron> hell, I'll include a mobo too
<hamitron> feeling better? ;)
 * Seeker` has a dell optiplex from popey actually
<hamitron> stop moaning then :)
<hamitron> tbh, I really need to use this raspberry pi
<hamitron> seems ok, and it could save so much space if I upgrade some old machines to these
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> could do with moving my irssi client off of my mythtv backend
<Azelphur> anyone know how to allow root (on my machine) to connect to root (on my remote machine) using ssh keys?
<Azelphur> I can't rememberh ow it's done D:
<hamitron> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<directhex> Azelphur, enable the root account, enable remote root login, add pubkey to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys on remote?
<dwatkins> I worked with someone once who pronounced 'ssh' like 'shush', it was very disconcerting hearing them talk about 'shushing into a server'.
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> directhex: don't I have to type a command to get sshd to realise that I've added it to authorized_keys?
<directhex> no
<Azelphur> oh, fun
<Azelphur> yay, it works
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-07
<Azelphur> hmm, rsnapshot is being weird, it's only running the removes and moves, but not actually rsyncing anything from the server
<soreau> Azelphur: I didn't say 0.9 is bad, I just said that 0.8 is stable and 0.9 has a lot of bugs
<Azelphur> haha
<Paul53UK> Hi
<AlanBell> morning all
<DJones> Morning
<christel> good morning pretties
<diplo> Morning all
<christel> good morning diplo \o/
<diplo> Took the kids to the Natural History Museum yesterday \o/
<diplo> Exhausted today /o\
<diplo> So tired!
<christel> aww :D
<christel> was it good fun? :)
<diplo> yeah, drove to Hounslow Central, and then tubed it in to South Kensington
<diplo> The smiles all the way made it worth it tbh
<diplo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/378356_316854315077166_1084720986_n.jpg
<christel> :D
<christel> they are adorable!
<diplo> Not so sure after 12 hours but yeah they are good boys
<bigcalm> Herro peeps :)
<christel> diplo: hehe
<christel> heya bigclamster
<diplo> morning bigcalm
<christel> bigcalm: you should have some babies! they are cute
<bigcalm> :O
 * bigcalm runs away
<bigcalm> Human spawn are evil and to be avoided
<bigcalm> IMHO :)
<bigcalm> christel: replace babies with kittens and I shall agree with you ;)
<christel> hehe
<christel> i'm not big on kittens
<christel> i think i'd rather have another baby than a kitten and i dont want more babies! that's how much i want a kitten
<christel> because sense... i make it
<bigcalm> All that she wants, is another kitten, she's gone tomorrow...
 * diplo sets +b on bigcalm 
<bigcalm> Bwuhaha
<diplo> Showing your age boyo!
<diplo> Looks like the sun gods are looking down on me!
<christel> sun \o/
<diplo> Taking the boys camping Friday, supposedly another mini heat wave \o/
<christel> ooh yes! i am envious of your camping trip :D
<diplo> I've been petrified for last few days with this weather :D
<christel> hehe
<bigcalm> It's drizzling here today :)
<diplo> I was driving home yesterday around reading area i think and the M4 slowed to like 10mph it was thick with rain
<christel> it is Grey(white?) here i am not conviced it will be a Very Nice Day
<Myrtti> 9hello
<christel> Myrtti my pretty girl \o/
<Myrtti> I'm still proper disappointed we didn't make it to the BBQ :-(
<christel> how are you?
<Myrtti> we got the car back from the mechanic on Saturday btw
<christel> yes! i am still disappointed too :( you would have loved it
<christel> ooh lets have a NEW BBQ NOW
<christel> Finnish Edition!
<Myrtti> oh but we couldn't come :-(
<Myrtti> as THE CAR IS STILL BROKEN
<Myrtti> long story short: the original problem might have been that a thingamabob that detects if the fan should run or not OR the coolant fan itself is broken, which overheated the engine, which was the final blow to the perished coolant pipes, which the mechanic replaced now, charging £450. He didn't want to fix the fan problem as it is as, if not more expensive than the job he already did...
<Myrtti> and there's no way of telling if it's worth doing if the head gaskets are going to fail, and the only way to know if they are, is either to use the car for a while and see if it's ok, or take the engine apart - which would be as expensive as replacing them and the fan anyway
<Myrtti> so - we've got a car that we can drive in country lanes without congestion
<hoover> good morning all
<alanbellchoochoo> Hi all
 * jussi hides from alanbellchoochoo
<hoover> my unity 3d desktop fails to start... all I get is the background image and ctl-alt-Tab keys etc
<hoover> any idea how to fix that? ubuntu2d works ok
<hoover> sorry, I meant ctrl-alt-T and so on
<alanbellchoochoo> Ctrl+alt +t then run ccsm and turn unity back on
<mungojerry> unity --reset
<mungojerry> (that will reset your settings too)
<alanbellchoochoo> That too
<hoover> thanks guys
<hoover> I'll give it a go
<hoover> how can I turn on unity in ccsm?
<hoover> ah got it, it's the unity plugin
<hoover> thanks folks
<hoover> While we're talking unity / compiz: How can I disable edge maximization?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<hoover> morning brob
<brobostigon> morning hoover
<mungojerry> dunno hoovy
<mungojerry> anyone tried reactos lately?
<mungojerry> surprised to hear it still has legs
<BigRedS> I'm just perplexed as to what makes the news on /.
<diplo> I stopped reading /. a year or two ago
<BigRedS> I follow it on Twitter now, occasionally there's something of interet there
<BigRedS> basically all my 'IT news' comes from reddit now
<hoover> you mean I should auction my 4digit /.-Id on ebay? ;-)
<diplo> id.. didn't ever bother with one of those :)
<diplo> yeah pretty much me as well BigRedS
<BigRedS> If you're going to, it's only going to depreciate now :)
<hoover> I think the news item was more about the fact that reactos was presented to an evil russian despot
<hoover> ;-)
<BigRedS> But news normally implies relevance
<BigRedS> which, generally, means that russia and reactos can't be the mail protagonists
<BigRedS> *main
<BigRedS> I'm sure this is a common question, but is there a way to open an email attachment in LO that renders it editable?
<davmor2> Morning all
<bigcalm> Morning davmor2
<bigcalm> gord: what's your excuse for Thursday this week? ;)
<davmor2> bigcalm: I was about to ask something very similar :D
<hoover> morning
<bigcalm> Hi hoovie
<davmor2> gord: So are you coworking on Thursday?
<davmor2> bigcalm: If you haven't gedified your Xoom try it now you should get ICS
<davmor2> bigcalm: https://www.facebook.com/121867580498/posts/10151218865945499
<bigcalm> davmor2: that's great, thanks :)
<Aivaras> Guys any ideas why my dvb tuner show diferent color layers in diferent locations? :D
<davmor2> bigcalm: ofcourse the USA's GED is on jellybean so that could be another 12 months before you get it :D
<mungojerry> good to see ARM related news on the bbc site http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19141807
<directhex> Aivaras, sounds like a rendering issue, not a tuner issue
<directhex> Aivaras, the tuner is receiving a raw MPEG video feed, which doesn't use the colour separation you describe
<bigcalm> davmor2: seems likely
<davmor2> bigcalm: I'll bring mine on Thursday see how they compare :)
<bigcalm> Ok...
<Aivaras> directhex: Yeah I know it something from SW side, but I don't know what to do
<bigcalm> davmor2: I'm surprised that we are the only people to sign our emails in the Wolves LUG
<davmor2> bigcalm: Ron does too
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh maybe not anymore
<bigcalm> Yes, I was very surprised that he doesn't
<davmor2> bigcalm: He might of switched it off as it is his business account
<davmor2> bigcalm: some windows machines might not handle it correctly
<bigcalm> I see
<davmor2> bigcalm: one to ask him on Wednesday he used too :)
<bigcalm> I don't harass my clients with signed emails. Most of them will think it's infected email or something :S
<BigRedS> I have a file that basically sets a load of bash variables, is tehre an easy way to 'dump' this; get the name and values of each of the variables printed to screen?
<mungojerry> BigRedS, you mean, like env command?
<BigRedS> ah. yeah.
<BigRedS> :)
<DJones> bigcalm: How is ICS?
<bigcalm> DJones: erm, okay so far. Haven't used it other than to update the tablet
<bigcalm> DJones: though things seem to be smoother and quicker again
<DJones> Thats good, I saw another article saying that the SG3 was due for jelly bean shortly
<brobostigon> my last tablet, had android 2.3. now with the nexus7, and 4.1.1, it is a huge difference, and is so much better.
 * bigcalm slithers away for lunch
<DJones> I bet it is, I can see the differeces between my tablet on 4.0 & my phone which is on 2.3
<brobostigon> here also, my htc dream, is still back on 2.3
<BigRedS> I just upgraded my phone to CM9
<DJones> Only 2 months to new phone anyway, should be time for any 4.1 bugs to be ironed out
<BigRedS> looks like they've done lots of bad things to the default ui
<brobostigon> i have seen one interest5ing bug, when the sims is starting up, 4.1's task switcher dissappears, untill you press it again, and then stays there.
<DJones> Girl from work who had a baby 3 weeks ago has just brought the baby in to show people, boss looked at her and said "Oh, so you weren't just fat then" :)
<BigRedS> :)
<brobostigon> oh dear.
<mungojerry> i thought male chauvinism had died out in the south..
<mungojerry> brobostigon, you can play sims on android? whats it like?
<brobostigon> mungojerry: it isnt bad, it can be stuttered sometimes, even on my nexus7. but generally i think it needs a decent size screen.
<mungojerry> brobostigon, i have a touchpad
<mungojerry> my wife likes sims, but mainly just sits there building the houses and doesn't play the game
<brobostigon> i am not familier with the thinkpad.
<mungojerry> touchpad is approx same size as ipad
<brobostigon> ok.
<mungojerry> hence games are nice to play
<brobostigon> i can imagine.
<mungojerry> sims3 "this game cannot be installed in your country"
<brobostigon> mungojerry: i have. the sims freeplay here.
<mungojerry> ah, simcity, old favourite.
<mungojerry> poor reviews though
<mungojerry> i am very wary of EA
<brobostigon> ok.
<mungojerry> seems that their support is non existent
<brobostigon> :(
<mungojerry> the number of android games seems to be exploding
<brobostigon> agreed.
<mungojerry> i guess the tablet drives it
<brobostigon> yes.
<mungojerry> wow, just been on the register , haven'tread that site for a while - i think it's got worse
<BigRedS> yeah, I had that the other week
<BigRedS> I read it and thought "so this is why I stopped reading it"
<mungojerry> yeah, exactly!
<BigRedS> then I realised that wasn't why I stopped, but it's probably why I'll not start again
<mungojerry> except i didn't make a concious decision to stop,
<mungojerry> ^^exactlu
<BigRedS> yeah, I just got a new job that involved doing work while I was at work
<mungojerry> i#'m with you
<BigRedS> that put an end to most of my messing around on the net activities
<mungojerry> either that or it coincided with g+
<mungojerry> and getting more reasonable sources of news
<mungojerry> than the stupid nonsense articles they write
<BigRedS> yeah, g+ has surprised me with its usefulness
<BigRedS> especially since I just only follow (or whatever the g+ism is) people who write about things which interest me
 * bigcalm slithers back in
 * davmor2 steps on the tail of the boa constrictor that has obviously eaten bigcalm in an attempt to free him
<bigcalm> Heh, weird :P
<bigcalm> I doubt I'm that nutritious
<davmor2> 19 golds for team GB woohoo 1 more and we beat last times
<MartijnVdS> NL just won another
<directhex> i don't see the top of the medal table changing. 3rd isn't half bad for our little island
<davmor2> directhex: there are a lot of medals win able yet but I'm guessing that a lot will be won by the USA and China limiting movement for other teams so if we are lucky it'll stay the same, but they have done us proud with their winning :)
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<mungojerry> where did we finish for the last one?
<mungojerry> i didn't realise we won so many ..maybe i was thinking of sydney
<mungojerry> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/08/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-winners/
 * mungojerry installs lightread
<mungojerry> great way of introducing malware to thousands of people, :D
<davmor2> mungojerry: 4th with Russia 3rd and Germany and Australia snapping at our heels
<mungojerry> thanks :D
 * bigcalm sighs
<davmor2> bigcalm: that's my job :P
<bigcalm> davmor2: no kidding :P
<bigcalm> Sighing at the showdown
<Aivaras> Guys, how to download torents that are magnet link from shell?
<mungojerry> lightread has frozen on me :(
<davmor2> mungojerry: has it frozen or is it syncing your account with google reader
<mungojerry> syncing so slowly that it is unrepsonive?
<diplo>    mungojerry : Mine took along time to sync, went very slow the first time
<diplo> Hmm just opened mine and it's not doing anything either
<diplo> :D
<drussell> I do wish lightread would get into the software centre, currently stuck on review iirc
<davmor2> drussell: it's there now
<drussell> davmor2: ooh really?
 * drussell checks
<drussell> davmor2: so it is :o) great news
<christel> BIGCLAM
<mungojerry> ok, 30 mins and no progress...i think i have to kill ilghtread
<mungojerry> maybe it's just syncing my mail off to a russian website
<mungojerry> ah, works better now
 * directhex syncs mungojerry to russia
<mungojerry> they should run app contests more often
<bigcalm> CHRISTEL
<mungojerry> been wanting to ditch liferea for yonks
 * davmor2 sends mungojerry to russia figuring it'll be quicker and cheaper
<mungojerry> horosho
<davmor2> bigcalm: why you sigh at the apps showdown?
<bigcalm> davmor2: ask popey
<mungojerry> popeys jacked out of the matrix
<davmor2> bigcalm: hehehehehe
<bigcalm> :|
<davmor2> bigcalm: in other news hows ICS for you?
<ali1234> isn't google reader being retired?
<mungojerry> ali1234, that would be sad
<mungojerry> but fixable
<bigcalm> davmor2: it works and the tablet appears to be quick to respond once again. Haven't used it other than that
<ali1234> it seems to have deleted all my rss feeds
<ali1234> and replaced them with "recommended items"
<mungojerry> it's still there arm
<mungojerry> atm
<davmor2> bigcalm: in other news, I got to say svoice sucks in comparison to googles, say team gb medals to both
<ali1234> ok, why does it only show 10 items from each feed?
<mungojerry> WFM
<ali1234> i didn't think it was possible, but google reader is even worse than it was last time i used it
<ali1234> still at least it is better than the new nokia thing that only shows 3 items from each feed
<mungojerry> edit preferences doesn't work though
<mungojerry> show notifcations is the bottom line that i see
<ali1234> oh, i see
<ali1234> you can';t have mrore than 10 unread items, ever
<mungojerry> i can see 20
<ali1234> then you are subscribed to two feeds
<ali1234> this is just plain weird
<ali1234> somehow i managed to mark 12 unread in bbc feed
<ali1234> no idea how
<mungojerry> hmm i don't see the ubuntu one nautilus options anymore
<mungojerry> http://ubuntuone.com/3szt7WgRbGnZiW1JnYaNbB << ali1234
<ali1234> i'm using the website
<ali1234> i still prefer to use firefox live bookmarks for rss
<mungojerry> oh, i never use the website
<ali1234> it must be something it picks up from the feed
<ali1234> on my youtube feed all the most recent items are read, and older ones aren't
<ali1234> oh, wait, actually they are just in random order
<ali1234> looks like youtube rss sets the post date as whatever time you reload the feed
<ali1234> again, that's cos youtube rss sucks
<Pendulum> hiya
<mungojerry> best medal haul since 1908 YAY
<mungojerry> wasn't that a GB olympics too?
<mungojerry> suddenly the lottery is worthwhile after all
<BigRedS> mungojerry: it's not the winning, it's the taking part that counts
<BigRedS> :)
<drussell> BigRedS: tell that to those who got 4th place ;o)
<mungojerry> BigRedS, thats just what losers say
<drussell> hehehe
<Pendulum> mungojerry: yes, it was another London Olympics (although sorta by accident as was supposed to be in Rome, but then Mt Vesuvius errupted and Italy needed to put all it's money towards recovery from that instead)
<zleap> BigRedS, i prefer the idea that you win with pride and lose with dignity
<zleap> as in you accept a loss and congratulate the other team,   rather than be abusive towards them or the officials
<mungojerry> a bit like 1948 when we didi itat short notice cos every other city was rubble
<zleap> this is more attitude to wards winners and losers
<mungojerry> like this: http://i.imgur.com/mzoCW.gif
<mungojerry> lol
<zleap> if winning isn't important apply that to business meetings,  job interviews etc
<zleap> as in you are competing with others for sales of your products you want to win those deals,   losing isn't an option there is it,
<zleap> but if you do lose out you learn from it
<christel> i just took the boy to a barber for the first time.. it was odd.. i find the strangest people.. the barber is a barber/accountant/financial advisor...
<zleap> christel, lol
<DJones> christel: Barber or Scalper.... not a lot of difference
<christel> haha
<Pendulum> christel: sounds useful. You could get much accomplished during the boy's haircut
<DJones> christel: I speak as an accountant :)
<christel> Pendulum: ooh good thinking!
<christel> DJones: :D
<christel> DJones: take up barbering!
<DJones> Thats not a good idea, if you've seen me prune plants, I start at the roots and work upwards
<christel> haha
<DJones> I have been known to pack fireworks & petrol around particularly stuborn tree trunks
<christel> !
<christel> if you're an accountant.. shouldn't you be slightly awkward and very shy and quiet and a bit odd
<christel> or is that just *my* accountant
<christel> :D
<christel> that sounded much more offensive than i meant for it to be!
<DJones> christel: I am very shy, very quiet and very odd :)
<DJones> But time to go home now
<christel> but you blow stuff up!
<christel> aww happy hometime <3
<davmor2> 21 golds come on gb
<Laney> can I buy a nice external doodad to stream iplayer/itvplayer/4od/stuff to my tv?
<jpmorgue> Laney: Raspberry Pi? :)
<Laney> I think we have different definitions of 'nice' in this area :-)
<jpmorgue> Laney: ha! Well you could put a nice case round it :) I think the Roku box is available in the UK, http://www.roku.com/uk
<Laney> jpmorgue: oh, that looks good
<jpmorgue> and, dare I say it, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv cough cough
<Laney> oh yeah, where can I buy that ;-)
 * bigcalm looks about
<mgdm> o/
<bigcalm> Hello mgdm :)
<mgdm> How goes it?
<bigcalm> Exceedingly busy
<bigcalm> Have decided that Symfony 2.0 is like Symfony 1.x only by name
<mgdm> Yes, indeed
<bigcalm> Got a 4 day course week after next. I fear it'll be kill or cure
<bigcalm> How's you?
<mgdm> Quite busy too, but I've just secured a place at Oggcamp \o/
<bigcalm> Sweet :D
<christel> AW BOO now i feel even more sad not to be going
<bigcalm> :(
<bigcalm> christel: I shall attempt to have your share of the drinks
<mgdm> christel: awww
 * bigcalm squeezes christel
<christel> good lad
<Azelphur> gah, is there any way to cancel an order on ebay? xD
<Azelphur> accidentally made an offer on quantity one when I was supposed to make it on 4 (the seller knows this, so I guess he accepted it by mistake too)
<bigcalm> mgdm: if you have to use a Debian server, do you make use of dotdeb?
<MartijnVdS> what's dotdeb?
<mgdm> bigcalm: I've been known to, yes
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: http://www.dotdeb.org/
<directhex> Laney, you asked for me yesterday
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: but.. why?!
<directhex> dotdeb is a low-quality out-of-archive repo for all the things
<bigcalm> mgdm: my boss won't use Ubuntu and insists on Debian. He also seems to like to use dotdeb in the past. Was wondering if it was still relevant
<directhex> dh_make all over the shop
<MartijnVdS> directhex: "But it's debs!"
 * bigcalm shrugs and sighs
<Laney> directhex: i was probably asking for your opinion on tellies
<directhex> wait, that's getdeb
<directhex> Laney, get the big one
<Laney> no i want a small one :(
<bigcalm> Humm, there seems to be a swing towards Nginx rather than Apache
<directhex> people will look at you and go "huh, that guy only has a few inches. how pathetic"
<mgdm> Yeah, I've been meaning to try nginx one day when I don't need mod_jk
<Laney> thirty two inches
<bigcalm> Get 27
<bigcalm> Erm, 36
<bigcalm> Ack
<directhex> GTE ONE HUNDRED AND TWO
<bigcalm> 37
 * bigcalm looks at his wine glass
<bigcalm> Is it wise to drink and set up servers?
<directhex> if you want internet features, buy a samsung, they're the least terrible on the market.
<directhex> bigcalm, don't root drunk.
<Laney> nothing seems to have itv player
<Laney> or 4od
<Laney> are they not things?
<bigcalm> I doubt I'd be on a computer if I were drunk ;)
<directhex> sony has itv player iirc
<mgdm> directhex: no
<mgdm> iPlayer and demand 5, yes
<mgdm> YouView has 4oD, that's the first 'connected TV' platform I've seen them on
<directhex> http://www.t3.com/news/itv-player-app-confirmed-for-samsung-smart-tv-platform ?
<MartijnVdS> I downloaded the SDK for that once
<directhex> 2011 API, inevitably. those with a 2010 samsung get shafted
<MartijnVdS> it's _horrible_ to program for
<directhex> MartijnVdS, "embedded hardware vendor" is another word for "idiot"
<Azelphur> good god, I messed up that ebay order so hilariously badly
<Azelphur> I submitted a wrong offer which he accepted, I made a new one, then I accidentally retracted the new one rather than the old one
<Laney> maybe i'll get a youview box
<Azelphur> \o/
<MartijnVdS> directhex: Yeah, I talked to someone who used to work at one once
<MartijnVdS> directhex: I think it was UDS-Prague
<directhex> Laney, skip the youview, get a ps3, which has iplayer, 40d and itv!
<directhex> i've only been to UDS once
<MartijnVdS> directhex: which one?
<directhex> barcelona
<MartijnVdS> the very first one?
<MartijnVdS> Mataro?
<directhex> no
<MartijnVdS> Because I went to that one
<Laney> come to copenhagen!
<MartijnVdS> ("Death in a bag")
<MartijnVdS> (that was the hotel-provided lunch in Mataro.. it was scary :))
<directhex> i'm not going anywhere this year
<bigcalm> mgdm: what's your PHP documenter of choice?
<mgdm> bigcalm: phpdocumentor 2 (AKA docblox)
<Azelphur> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-tech-abandoners-people-without-facebook-accounts-are-suspicious/
<Azelphur> yay forbes.
<ali1234> Azelphur: just feeds in to what i was saying the other day
<ali1234> 10 years ago using the internet made you weird
<ali1234> today, everyone uses the internet. except they don't they just use facebook.
<ali1234> it's the same thing.
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> tl;dr muggles still think we're weird
<Azelphur> xD
<christel> ICE CREAM
 * christel does a little dance
<Azelphur> :o
<Azelphur> I want ice cream :(
<christel> awww
<Azelphur> also ice cream at 11pm? o.O
<christel> AlanBell ate it all :(
<Azelphur> haha
<christel> WHY YES
<christel> :D
<Azelphur> any time is ice cream time \o/
<christel> yes! you == perfect!
<Azelphur> hehe
<AlanBell> nomnom
<christel> \o/
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/August/2012-08-07-214518_610x777_scrot.png I bought shiny things today \o/
<AlanBell> there was icecream and I accidentally the whole thing
<brobostigon> yummy
<christel> Azelphur: i say! :D
<christel> AlanBell: you did indeed! :P
<Azelphur> hehe
<christel> he also has a very camp new watch
<brobostigon> lol
<ali1234> more monitors?
<Azelphur> ali1234: upgrading, selling the old ones
<ali1234> i thought you already got the new ones from korea?
<Azelphur> nope, I just completed the order today
<ali1234> i see
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<christel> Dave2: is it illegal to keep you in the garden?
<christel> Dave2: YOU ARE SO FIRED FOR SLEEPING
<Dave2> christel, probably
<Dave2> and I'm not sleeping :(
<Dave2> I just suck at unaway
<christel> WOOP
<christel> probably illegal?!
<christel> or probably fired
<christel> or probably sleeping
<christel> Pendulum has crickets
<christel> pet crickets
<christel> they go TWEET TWEET TWEET TWEET
<christel> ish
<christel> Dave2: you're probably not fired (would you like to live in my garden?)
<christel> you may bring hermen
 * Dave2 raises an eyebrow
 * christel raises Dave2's other eyebrow
<Dave2> ô_ô
<christel> VERY DAHSING
<christel> DASHING
<christel> DACHSHUND
<christel> Dave2 The Dashing Dachshund \o/
<Dave2> mmhm
<christel> :D
 * christel takes Dave2 the Dashing Dachshund out for a Delightful walk 
<christel> wait no, i suddenly felt a bit furlike. let's KILL THIS RIGHT NOW
 * christel hugs Dave2 
 * Dave2 realizes he's run out of eyebrows to raise
<christel> !!
<christel> you may borrow mine
<Azelphur> apt-get install monobrow
<AlanBell> noo not mono
<christel> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<Seeker`> christel: furlike is not a good way to go :P
<christel> hahaha
<christel> indeed it is not! :x
<christel> it gets very hot in those uniforms
<christel> suits
<christel> i mean suits
<christel> :O
 * Dave2 raises one of christel's eyebrows.
<Seeker`> uniforms?!
 * Dave2 hands Seeker` a ?!
<Dave2> er
<Dave2> ‽
<christel> sorry, i've been spending the evening perving over handsome men in uniform and exceptionally pretty young girls
<AlanBell> hmm
<christel> HMM
<Seeker`> MMH
 * christel tickles AlanBell 
<christel> gosh, did i say perving? i meant.. er.. i yes, i meant that :(
 * Pendulum hugs christel 
<christel> yay
 * christel hugs Pendulum \o/
<Seeker`> christel: and that makes you excited abotu fursuits too...?
<christel> NO!
<christel> NONONO
<christel> no :(
<Dave2> no no there's no limit
<christel> that is just Wrong to Me
<christel> hahaha
<christel> <3 Dave2
 * AlanBell should go take the uniform off really
<christel> well ok, there was that one time
<christel> at lugradio
<christel> hahaha
<christel> AlanBell: why is it getting HOT?
<christel> :o
<Dave2> No mrben in here!
<Azelphur> anyone here know their way around rsnapshot?
<christel> Dave2: :(
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-08
<Azelphur> hmm, cpufreq is being a bit dumb on my machine
<Azelphur> I've overclocked to 4.2ghz, but it only sees 2.8ghz and below as valid frequency options
<christel> good morning
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<AlanBell> morning all
<brobostigon> morning AlanBell
<christel> lo diplo, brobostigon, AlanBell <3
<brobostigon> morning christel :)
<mungojerry> MartijnVdS, i thoroughly enjoyed that programme yesterday, thanks for the rec
<MartijnVdS> mungojerry: which one was that again? :)
<mungojerry> the kyocera
<mungojerry> or whatever :D
<mungojerry> antikythera
<brobostigon> the greek computer?
<mungojerry> yeah, i loved it
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> it was interesting.
<mungojerry> i found it sad that they seemed to ignore the guy who built the working model
<mungojerry> all the other university bods patting each other on the back, and the other guy achieved as much as them. i wonder what else there is to that story
<bigcalm> Ahoy
<bigcalm> hoy
<TheOpenSourcerer> elo sailor ;-)
<bigcalm> Oh my
<MartijnVdS> mungojerry: he looked a bit eccentric
<MartijnVdS> mungojerry: (the guy who made a copy)
<mungojerry> yes, certainly autistic spectrum, from first impressions. maybe he collaborate very well
<mungojerry> his work was excellent and would have been useful
<mungojerry> ^would not collaborate
<christel> heya bigcalm :)
<bigcalm> Ewwo christel :)
<christel> how are yoou
<bigcalm> Tired! nothing new ;)
<bigcalm> How are you sweetie?
<christel> i am orkay! waiting for The Passport, cleaning the house, pondering packing!
<bigcalm> Pondering packing? Aren't you going at early o'clock tomorrow?
<bigcalm> Soo tired
<bigcalm> I think that 'soo' should be a word like 'too'
<bigcalm> Similar to 'to', but more so ;)
<bigcalm> Howdy popey
<popey> pip pip
<bigcalm> Holiday boring you onto IRC? :P
<popey> hah
 * TheOpenSourcerer is off to the Olympic Park again today. Handball Qtr Final then think we'll drag the kids to Hyde Park later on.
<christel> bigcalm: yus! :P
<christel> i am just Very Disorganised
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: have fun
<popey> AlanBell, have you been doing your duties as the grumpy games maker?
<AlanBell> popey: not yet, I am doing paralympics
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> got my uniform yesterday
<popey> is it sexeh?
<AlanBell> christel says it is a bit camp
<bigcalm> Haha
<christel> ahaha
<christel> it is
<christel> also when he wears the cap he looks like a camp mcdonalds employee
<christel> :o
<christel> i liked the shoes and the trousers mind
<AlanBell> would you like fries with that?
<christel> AND THE CAMP WATCH
 * bigcalm smirks
<mungojerry> new favourite game on android: x-construction
<christel> bigcalm: they take uniform very seriously it appears! he modelled everything from socks to manbags and watches and umbrellas.. i can only assume they also kitted him out with special Olympics underpants!
<bigcalm> Oh deary me
<AlanBell> no, gamesmakers are not allowed to wear underpants
<bigcalm> Heh
<christel> :P
 * christel tickles AlanBell 
<christel> that makes sense, we did notice a certain lack of undergarments in your laundry too actually
<christel> i am being subjected to mickey mouse in portuguese
<christel> it makes no sense :(
<bigcalm> You have some odd tv channels
<christel> haha
<christel> or a strange child!
<christel> i had to go outside to Jump In Puddles earlier.. that was a wet start to my day
<mungojerry> i don't think my child will know who mickey mouse is until he's a teenager
<christel> it all started when czajkowski brought him a mickey mouse t-shirt back from disneyland.. ;)
<bigcalm> christel: a poor quality t-shirt?
<christel> haha nah it was alright (but then he is young enough to grow out of stuff before you have a chance to gauge the quality!)
<popey> mine know some of the disney characters but aren't obsessed by them as much as they are by other non-disney ones
<popey> sam is a massive octonauts fan
<diplo> My kids love octonauts
<popey> Octonauts! To the launch bay!
<christel> \o/
 * bigcalm feels out of touch
<n1md4> It's all about Waybuloo!
<diplo> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<n1md4> Tell that to an 11 month old :P
<diplo> One of the ones i couldn't stand tbh
<christel> waybuloo must be written by someone on acid
<christel> it is seriously weird
<popey> they say that about all kids telly really
<christel> i dunno, i like postman pat! :D
<mungojerry> we watch wallace and gromit once per day in my house
<n1md4> I'm not keen on the Postman, was okay back in the day ... but now :\
<diplo> There is some stuff i don't want them watching
<diplo> I find it violent...
<christel> n1md4: it has been rather a few years, i might have romanticised ideas of it being wonderful :P
<bigcalm> christel: modern Postman Pat or the shows from when we were children?
<christel> bigcalm: 80s pat!
<bigcalm> \o/
<bigcalm> Is it a cartoon these days?
<bigcalm> Or cgi or something?
<christel> david likes the gruffalo (a bit too much) and dr who.. bar that he is mainly disinterested in tv but ill watch like 2 minutes of whatever before diving off the back of the sofa or similar
<davmor2> Morning all
<popey> my kids aren't really into dr who
 * christel gasps
<popey> i am considering disowning them
<bigcalm> I would
<christel> i think he only likes it because he was forced to watch it when he was a newborn (it is probably mainly habit)
<popey> will try again this season
<popey> sam gets too scared
<jussi> popey: let the brainwashing begin?
<jussi> :P
<christel> though he runs around excitedly whenever he sees david tennant in anything else shouting DOCTOR DOCTOR
<christel> (and he is terrified of my remote control dalek...)
<mungojerry> postman pat is still OK in my book
<christel> (and of slugs i have discovered.. )
<christel> popey: your kids are super adorable -- they told me all about the Kitten
<christel> and we had a long discussion about how AlanBell didn't have a lot of spices.. which they figured meant that he was not as good at cooking as you are!!
<christel> :D
<davmor2> popey: I don't like the new one he just isn't dynamic enough, oh and the script writer for the Tennant Eccleston era left
<christel> (which i thought was dreadfully cute)
<AlanBell> and accurate
<AlanBell> but really, they were critical of the size of my spice rack?
<christel> they were! :P
<christel> i bet you're going to go buy ALL the spices now.. aren't you?
<davmor2> AlanBell: is it you who has the S3 or TheOpenSourcerer ?
<AlanBell> davmor2: TheOpenSourcerer
<AlanBell> christel: well I can't have popey having a bigger rack than me
<popey> wakka wakka wakka
<popey> did they?
<popey> haha, just asked them
<popey> they confirmed this
<AlanBell> apart from nutmeg I have no clue what else is on the spice rack (or what could possibly be missing from it)
<AlanBell> nutmeg is for rice pudding
<Laney> FIVE SPICEEEEEEEEEEEE
 * AlanBell feels a domain purchase coming on
<directhex> cumin
<directhex> some people say variety is the spice of life. they're wrong. it's definitely cumin.
<popey> +1
<directhex> all the variety one needs is "a little cumin? or a lot of cumin?"
<directhex> (the answer is a lot, btw)
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asafoetida
<popey> required for that awful stink you need in your rack
<popey> also, for having something with "foetid" in the name
<christel> popey: :D
 * AlanBell now owns ratemyspicerack.com
<popey> lol
<bigcalm> Hahaha
<christel> lol
<diplo> lol AlanBell
<diplo> my spicerack is my wall cupboards bottom shelf
<diplo> I have a whole shelf of spices
<popey> right, off to go on a choo choo train
<popey> ttfn
<diplo> bb
<christel> choo choo \o/
<AlanBell> anyone know a good wordpress ratings plugin or something?
<christel> haha
<bigcalm> Gah, just wet myself
<bigcalm> Maybe I should invest in a sippy-cup
<AlanBell> TMI
<diplo> AlanBell: you know you have personal info showing on that domain ?
<bigcalm> Poured my water mug over myself, managed to miss the keyboard thankfully
<directhex> i have 2 spice racks.
<directhex> 3 if you count the jars in the shelf above the cooker hood
<AlanBell> diplo: yeah, just changing it to the office address
<davmor2> bigcalm: why do you think sippy cup will stop you wetting yourself
<bigcalm> davmor2: smaller opening
<bigcalm> It'll stop me from wetting myself so much :P
<christel> :o
<christel>  m
<bigcalm> If I'm going to act like a baby, I should treat myself like one
<christel> er
<christel> yes no
<bigcalm> Well I'm confused!]
<christel> my current mental imagery involves you in adult nappies
<bigcalm> Nooo
<christel> and it is most disturbing
<bigcalm> Yes, please stop that :P
<christel> i didnt MEAN to.. it just happens :(
<davmor2> christel: WHY? /me gets the mind bleach
<bigcalm> Just realised that it's Wednesday. Why is the week going so quickly?
<bigcalm> Lunch time I think
<davmor2> bigcalm: cause you are working so slowly :D
<bigcalm> ¬.¬
<davmor2> bigcalm: on a plus side steak tonight
<bigcalm> Surf & Turf!
<davmor2> gord: so are you coming on Thursday?
<christel> STEAK \o/
 * christel makes plans to go to davmor2s for dinner tonight
<Dave2> what's side steak?
<davmor2> christel: it's the lug meeting so it's at the Moon Under Water but you're more than welcome :D
<mungojerry> has anyone experienced an issue where you can't reply to certain people's text messages?
<mungojerry> e.g. my wife cannot respond to a text from my mum, but i can on my phone
<Laney> the mother in law filter
<Laney> a premium feature
<Flashtek> lol
<Flashtek> if i get a sms from my mother in law i would be quite surprised...
<Flashtek> she died in Jan
<mungojerry> anyone done the basketball google game today?
<Flashtek> mungojerry: 14
<mungojerry> 27 so far..
<Flashtek> 21 2nd play
<christel> davmor2: ooh lug steak ;)
 * bigcalm returns to dream about tonight's steak
<christel> how do you like it?
<bigcalm> Medium rare
<christel> nod
<bigcalm> How do you like it?
<davmor2> cremated to hell and back
<christel> davmor2: noooo :(
<christel> meat should never be overcooker :(
<christel> overcooked*
<christel> bigcalm: depends on my mood, rare or medium rare
<christel> generally i find i season just before putting it on a properly hot pan and then just allow the sides to brown and then i put them in the oven for a couple of minutes until the meat swells
<christel> and then it is lovely and lush (particularly with a big dollop of homemade barnaise sauce)
 * christel nods
<davmor2> christel: this is why I like chicken and turkey over meat,  I can't eat fat so I have to cut every piece off, if it's pink or bloody I can't eat it, and yet when Mrs M does it it's lovely but is well done :)
<christel> aww
<christel> next week i intend to nom yummy birds
<Dave2> :o
<christel> i intend to hunt them and stalk them and shoot them and eat them :D
<christel> (lagopus and capercailie at that)
<christel> i er, that killed the conversation (and you're now all terrified of me because i run around with shotguns?) :x
<bigcalm> christel: you can run with it as long as it's not loaded :P
<christel> haha
<christel> it is going to be very tasty :D
<christel> IF this passport arrives in the next 3 hours as promised...
<davmor2> christel: Muhahahahahahahaha  you live down south right, you watch the olympics get the blame for it being late :D
<christel> grmbl :P
<christel> i have decided they're just all racist against norwegians :(
<bigcalm> :(
<christel> yes :(
<christel> airport employees are you know
<christel> i always get singled out for Additional Security when i fly to the states
<bigcalm> christel: maybe they want to get to know you better ;)
<davmor2> christel: change your surname to bloggs and you'll have no issues what so ever honest gov'nor
<christel> HALLELUJA
<christel> THE PASSPORT HAS ARRIVE
<christel> D
<bigcalm> Wooooooooo!
<davmor2> christel: Woohoo you can go on holiday
<christel> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * bigcalm dances with christel
<Pendulum> christel: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * christel does a dance :D
<christel> i guess i better had pack then.. :P
<bigcalm> Good luck ;)
<christel> haha
<christel> (what do i need to bring? :D)
<bigcalm> Clothes?
<Pendulum> christel: David
<bigcalm> Hah
<christel> Pendulum: Good Plan!
<Pendulum> it would be a shame if he got left behind after all the passport fuss
<christel> i will need to bring him so that he can Carry All The Things
<christel> :D
<bigcalm> christel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOGL23HiyJc
 * bigcalm distracts christel with dubstep
<christel> woop
<christel> i shall send ubuntu-uk a postcard
 * christel nods
<Pendulum> christel: I think you should make a video all about Norway for us :P
<christel> we have trolls :D
<christel> (in norway)
<Pendulum> :D
<MartijnVdS>  under bridges?
<davmor2> christel: don't think that you can get away with just claiming that norway has them when it is quite obvious that the interweb is full o them
<Pendulum> davmor2: I'd let christel claim anything she wants. Otherwise she might give you the mad face and that's scary.
 * bigcalm nods
<davmor2> Pendulum: Nah she's too excited about holiday and passports to care right now afterwards I'd agree :)
<Pendulum> davmor2: don't underestimate her. She'll get her revenge eventually ;)
<davmor2> Pendulum: Yeah but I have flame proof clothing from picking on czajkowski so I'm really not scared at all
<Pendulum> haha
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com is kind of up and running
<AlanBell> please send me pictures of your spiceracks :)
<davmor2> AlanBell: you are wrong, cinnamon sugar on Doughnuts
<AlanBell> well that goes on *your* post!
<bigcalm> AlanBell: broken image on 1st load of that site :)
<AlanBell> bigcalm: on the thumbnail of the rack?
<bigcalm> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> that is twitpic's fault
<bigcalm> No, I'd say it is the fault of the plugin for not linking to the correct location :(
<AlanBell> what plugin?
<AlanBell> oh hang on, that isn't right
<bigcalm> Oh, you asked for a plugin before, was assuming that that's what was at fault :)
<AlanBell> the plugin was for rating things, not for the twitpic thing
<bigcalm> I see
<christel> davmor2: haha
<jacobw2> how do you exec as a user without a shell?
<davmor2> jacobw2: Alt+F2 type in the command
<jacobw2> davmor2: server
<jacobw2> davmor2: i.e. i want to run mysql as the mysql system user
<davmor2> ah one for the popeys of the world I'm afraid
<bigcalm> But he's on a train
<jacobw2> i can't work out how upstart determines the mysql user
<jacobw2> or any user it runs daemons as for that matter
<bigcalm> jacobw2: usually that's controlled within the server's config - I know Apache does it this way
<bigcalm> jacobw2: see if you can find a user/group option within my.cnf
<jacobw2> bigcalm: mysqld refuses to run as root
<bigcalm> jacobw2: I'm assuming that this isn't a vanilla Ubuntu server
<jacobw2> bigcalm: it is, however, mysql-cluster isn't packaged in precise
<bigcalm> Ah, I see
 * jacobw2 has found a user=mysql line in a reference my.cnf
<bigcalm> Does that user exist?
<jacobw2> i think it's created by the mysql-server package
<jacobw2> bigcalm: you're correct, daemons handle their own forking etc :)
<bigcalm> Line 21 of /etc/init/mysql.conf has this in it: -o mysql -g root
<bigcalm> I think that -o is the user to run the service as
<bigcalm> I could be completely wrong. This is just me prodding things :)
<AlanBell> jacobw2: you can do sudo su -s /bin/bash mysql
<AlanBell> to get a shell as that user
<jacobw2> AlanBell: yeah
<sebsebseb> hi
<christel> Pendulum: VOTE ON MY SPICERACK
<christel> so that ic an beat AlanBell
<christel> hi sebsebseb :)
<Pendulum> christel: starting a campaign?
<christel> yes!
<christel> it is the "Christel has a better rack than AlanBell" campaign!
<AlanBell> more spiceracks needed
<sebsebseb> hi christel :)
<Pendulum> I would take a photo of ours, but it's rather extensive and I don't know everything that's in it (and can't reach most of the things to check)
<AlanBell> Pendulum: please do!
<Pendulum> it might take more than one photo
<AlanBell> thats fine
<directhex> can we post videos if we have complex spice arrangements?
<christel> hahaha
<christel> yes! infact lets do a cooking webcast
<christel> tonight can be cooking with directhex
<directhex> i am a member of a tech forum, which a cooking subforum. because we were at a mod meetup once, and after a few beers, it seemed like a brilliant idea
<AlanBell> directhex: sure, videos would be fine too (on some kind of embeddable thing)
<MartijnVdS> directhex, christel: http://www.cookingforgeeks.com/ ?
<dogmatic69> "cooking with dogmatic69" ~= calling the nearest takeaway place :D
<christel> MartijnVdS: oooh
<christel> cooking is always a brilliant idea :D
<directhex> http://forums.hexus.net/hexus-hotpot-cookery-discussion/
<sebsebseb> christel: Are you going to OGGCamp?
<christel> unfortunately not, i will be visiting family in norway doing .. norwegian things (like eating too much nice food and enjoying the midnight sun!)
<sebsebseb> oh you got relations in Norway
<sebsebseb> I got them in Sweden
<sebsebseb> would have been there right now in fact, but didn't happen this year, because something
<christel> ooh :D
<sebsebseb> relatives I meant above
<sebsebseb> christel: well half Swedish, so yeah
<christel> oh nice
<sebsebseb> speak nearly as good as English as well :),  wirth reading being ok,  writing/typing not that good
<directhex> christel, you missed "and eating lutefisk" as a norwegian passtime
<christel> we only do that once a year! :P
<christel> (and then only the tiniest amount of lutefisk covered in bacon covered in brown goats cheese drizzled with golden syrup!)
<christel> (yes.. it is rather odd as far as meals go)
<directhex> scandinavia is a bit weird foodwise
<sebsebseb> directhex: it's nice food wise :)
<sebsebseb> for yougurt very much so :)
<directhex> i suspect y'all ferment fish as a workaround to the high price of fermented grain!
<sebsebseb> altough I supopuse most of Europe is like that really, except for the UK
<christel> hahaha
<directhex> or grapes
<directhex> or potatoes
<directhex> or, well, things that are not fish, and are usually drunk
<christel> oooh i see a gap in the market
 * sebsebseb will donate to the PDPC today probably
<christel> we need to find a fish that can live in alcohol
<christel> and then we can sell lutefisk vodka with live fishies in
<christel> or something
<christel> it'd be like awesomer than tequila with dead stuff
<christel> tiny ones ideally
 * christel goes investigate kitchen for yummy things
<zleap> ok
<davmor2> christel: Try Food I find it in the kitchen normally and it is yummy :D  Especially the food in hobnob packets
<christel> :D
<Pendulum> christel: I suggest ice cream or chocolate
<mrnicelupe> Blimey, the user list has hardly changed since I was last here
 * bigcalm returns with a pot noodle
<Pendulum> mrnicelupe: when were you last here?
<davmor2> bigcalm: which one?
<mrnicelupe> Pendulum: About 2 years ago!
<Pendulum> yeah, not so much change in that amount of time. try coming back in 5 more years and then maybe it'll have changed
<bigcalm> davmor2: mine ;D
<mrnicelupe> Indeed.
<mrnicelupe> Uhoh, I partly came i
<davmor2> bigcalm: copper, tin or coal? :P
<bigcalm> davmor2: beef & tomato with added soysauce and tobasco
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com now has a submission process, someone want to test it?
<mrnicelupe> Here to ask advice, but the laptop I'm working on just popped*
<bigcalm> davmor2: tooks your time to add me on g+ :P
<davmor2> bigcalm: I know I thought I added you ages ago but obviously not
<davmor2> bigcalm: sorry about that :)
 * bigcalm tuts ;)
<mrnicelupe> Well, I might as well ask anyway, on the off-chance I get it to turn on again: what's the easiest way to edit a Windows registry from Ubuntu?
<christel> Pendulum: ice cream :D
<Pendulum> christel: I knew I had useful suggestions ;)
<christel> i like ice cream :
<christel> P
<Pendulum> christel: I know
<christel> :D
<christel> is my pleasure at ice creaming that obvious? :o
<Dave2> @
<Dave2> :o
<Pendulum> christel: it was last night ;)
 * bigcalm fragile brain melts
<christel> !
<davmor2> christel: why the ! ?
<christel> i er, uhm.. :P
<mrnicelupe> Anybody have experience with an HP G60?
<davmor2> mrevell: you gonna make an appearance on Thursday?
<mrevell> davmor2, Sprinting, I'm afraid
<davmor2> mrnicelupe: I have a g62 I don't know how far apart they are
<mrnicelupe> davmor2: ever have problems with display flickering in 12.04?
<bigcalm> Just over 2 hours to steak!
<christel> STEAK
<christel> ooh you should do a hangout from the lugsteak meeting!
<Pendulum> christel: that is an excellent idea
<davmor2> christel: it's whether the wifi would take it :D
<christel> hehe
<christel> Pendulum: YES! we could remotely steaklug!
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://www.youtube.com/user/thedailyguru
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I think you'll like that channel :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i htink i know it, let me look. :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: no, i dont have already, thank you. :)
<davmor2> christel: it is a whetherspoons after all
<christel> aww
<christel> czajkowski: if you decide to buy One of those dresses, go for the Very option!
<popey> moo
<mrnicelupe> Hey popey
 * popey waves to zleap 
 * zleap waves back
<zleap> what you think to paignton then
<popey> very nice
<zleap> :)
<popey> went on the choo choo today
<zleap> ah
<zleap> you down here all week ?
<popey> yeah
<zleap> ah
<zleap> sounds good
<zleap> exeter lug meet is Friday
<bigcalm> Heh, take the whole family ;)
<christel> yay exeter \o/
<bigcalm> popey: was there beerage on the choochoo?
<popey> no!
<popey> and the carriages were similar
<bigcalm> Well that sucks
<bigcalm> :O
<popey> although not as nice as the beer ones!
<zleap> is this the steam train to kingswear for dartmouth or the one that goes the other way
<christel> mmmbeer
<bigcalm> I think it's time to organise next year's RAT :D
<christel> lets do one next week
<bigcalm> Haha
<christel> no wait i am abroad
<bigcalm> christel: you silly billy :P
<bigcalm> I'm having to cut my oggcamp visit short so that I can attend a 4 day course in London. So no extra beerage for me on the Sunday night :(
<popey> :(
<bigcalm> Yus
<bigcalm> We will both be in Liverpool from Friday though. So 2 nights is better than nothing
<zleap> ouch that looked bad
<zleap> wb
<christel> bigcalm: aw boo! what are you going to be Learning About
<christel> (gosh it is 6 pm.. i really should consider packing soon)
<zleap> ah service has resumed
<zleap> :)
<bigcalm> christel: boring coding stuff: http://trainings.sensiolabs.com/en/training/symfony2-php-web-development
<christel> aww
<Pendulum> christel: what time is your flight tomorrow?
<christel> Pendulum: i have no idea!
<davmor2> bigcalm: remember no red wine before class :D
 * christel investigates
<bigcalm> I've been doing nothing but reading today. My brain hurty
<christel> 12:20 from gatwick
<christel> so i think i shall leave around 9ish
<davmor2> bigcalm: that's okay I'll pick on you at the lug tonight and you'll forget everything :D
<christel> then i shall panic a lot when i lose david in the airport
<bigcalm> davmor2: I've forgotten everything already
<Pendulum> christel: so really means you have at least 3 more hours before you have to start packing :P
<christel> haha
<christel> <3
<davmor2> bigcalm: see just the thought of it has you forgetting it all :D
<bigcalm> Fesk!
<bigcalm> Why do I always remember to set up my laptop for Thursday so late on Wednesday?
 * bigcalm grumbles and hunts down the power lead
<MartijnVdS> is the Thursday setup so different from other days?
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: twice a month is our Work Place Day
<MartijnVdS> Work Place Day?
<bigcalm> Which is tomorrow
<bigcalm> It's where several people who work from home come together to spend the day working in the same room
<MartijnVdS> Ah, you usually work from home then?
<bigcalm> A way reducing the chances of cabin fever
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: I have ever since moving here in '09
 * MartijnVdS did not know that :)
<bigcalm> Well now you do ;)
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<bigcalm> Haha
<MartijnVdS> I've considered it.. but I'm afraid I'll become a hermit 8-)
<MartijnVdS> *even more of a
<bigcalm> My choice was to work from home or to work for a different compan
<bigcalm> y
<popey> \o/ wfh
<popey> well, wfa
<popey> i worked from a field the other day
<MartijnVdS> popey: That would work for some things.. but not others
<MartijnVdS> popey: I like it to be quiet when I code :)
<popey> it was quite quiet
<popey> except for the kids
<popey> also, headphones :)
<MartijnVdS> but do you code?
<popey> sometimes :)
<bigcalm> Does he blend?
<popey> badly
<MartijnVdS> popey: what DO you do then? ;)
<popey> <- manager
<popey> you know that unity thing we make
<MartijnVdS> so.. nothing?
<MartijnVdS> :P
<popey> :p
<MartijnVdS> popey: yeah, that's the multi-platform 3D game engine right? :P
<popey> :)
<MartijnVdS> popey: (that makes googling for Unity bugs so annoying)
<popey> nah
<popey> add launchpad to the search criteria
<MartijnVdS> popey: http://unity3d.com/company/news/ea-partnership.html
<MartijnVdS> popey: Unity Technologies Wins GigaOM’s Mobilize LaunchPad 2010
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 2010 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "login and logout sounds have static" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2010
<popey> haha
<popey> doublefail
 * MartijnVdS will be learning more python at work now though \o/
<MartijnVdS> new project is Pythonic
 * bigcalm slithers off to the LUG
<bigcalm> christel: have a great trip, hope it all goes smoothly :)
<jacobw2> o/
<MartijnVdS> \o
<jacobw2> poor netsplitees
 * jacobw2 hugs ubuntu
<jacobw2> centos is just horrible
 * MartijnVdS waits for his neighbors to come home
<MartijnVdS> Postman delivered my new wifi router there :|
<jacobw2> :(
<siya> Hi
<AlanBell> hi siya
<siya> Recently upgraded to 12.04 and am now struggling with my file shares
<siya> I have a share that I'm trying to access which has guest RO but I want to authenticate as a user so I can write to the share
<siya> how the heck do I specify what userid nautilus should use?
<siya> Ubuntu username and samba username don't match
<siya> AlanBell, hi :)
<siya> I think under 10.04 I may have manually set the shares up but 12.04 does a great job finding stuff on my network
<jacobw2> :)
<Azelphur> Hmm, someone is using forged headers to send spam (drugs, etc), from @azelphur.com. I keep getting delivery status notifications, is there anything I should be doing? o.O
<siya> Argh!
<BigRedS> Azelphur: if you know it's not coming from your server there's not a huge amount you can do
<Azelphur> I think it isn't, http://pastebin.com/uuj4rt0b
<BigRedS> SPF records will/might help the recipients
<siya> I try to manually log in with nautilus and it still doesn't allow me to write to the share
<Azelphur> BigRedS: the headers mention DKIM and SPF, which worries me a little xD
<BigRedS> Azelphur: yeah, that's SPF and DKIM for the google server which sent the notification
<Azelphur> ah
<BigRedS> The original headers don't
<Azelphur> fair enough :)
<BigRedS> In the two Authentication-Results headers in the original message you can see Google evaluating the SPF record
<BigRedS> because there isn't one, it's a 'softfail' (i.e. the server sending the mail is neither permitted to send for that domain nor denied
<BigRedS> )
<Azelphur> fun
<BigRedS> if you're getting a load of notifications from google an SPF record will stop those, because Google will just drop the mail
<BigRedS> but the headers don't imply it's your server doing the sending
<Azelphur> righto :)
 * siya gives up on Nautilus
<siya> Doh! Had to restart the cifs service on the server
 * siya face palms
<BigRedS> haha
<MartijnVdS> what's the easiest way to have a small vm on my desktop machine?
<MartijnVdS> I want to have a small "server" install in a vm (think vps)
<mgdm> I tend to use Virtualbox
<mgdm> and occasionally vagrant to drive i
<mgdm> t
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: I don't like vbox, because of its oracleyness.. and I don't need the gui bits
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: also, I've seen coworkers fight it
<MartijnVdS> it seems.. stubborn
<mgdm> I've never had an issue with it myself, except a while back with some network thing
<MartijnVdS> ubuntu-virt - Host and manage virtual machines
<MartijnVdS> hmmmm
<MartijnVdS> that installs kvm
<BigRedS> I used to use KVM for hat
<BigRedS> vbox is easier and more straightforward for what approximates to 100% of the time in all honesty
<BigRedS> I mean, I'm sure it's hard to make it do what it's not designed for, or what Oracle didn't think you might do with it
<BigRedS> but they definitely thought about running a server on your desktop for testing etc.
<MartijnVdS> I thought it was more oriented towards GUIs
<BigRedS> yeah, you get a gui
<BigRedS> so I stick that on the bottom workspace and ssh into it
<BigRedS> that's the annoying bit, having a useless window knocking around somewhere
<mgdm> you can drive it without a gui (vagrant does so)
 * MartijnVdS is using python-vm-builder now
<MartijnVdS> + libvirt
<MartijnVdS> let's see how that goes
<BigRedS> Anyone know of a mail client that'll simply ignore all mail older than a given date?
<BigRedS> or all but the most recent X thousand mails or something? I keep having mail clients hanging, and I suspect it's because they insist upon indexing mail from 2002
<MartijnVdS> so put it in a folder
<MartijnVdS> most new clients have a nice shiny 'ARchive' button for that :)
<BigRedS> I don't have write access to these folders
<MartijnVdS> TBird even puts it in a special per-year archive
<MartijnVdS> have you tried mutt?
<BigRedS> They're subscribed folders and they're as old as the company
<BigRedS> No, I was hoping for something more gui - the large problem is with attachments.
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: Poke the sysadmin to clean up ;)
<BigRedS> That is a possibility
<BigRedS> but I was sort-of hoping for a non-retarded mail client...
<BigRedS> I suspect that them not having these problems might preclude it, too :(
<MartijnVdS> I'd say gmail, but then you'd probably hunt me down and do horrible things with me
<ali1234> i was going to say gmail too
<ali1234> it's the only mail "client" that doesn't freeze for me, except for the one on symbian
<BigRedS> haha
<ali1234> oh and the android app obviously
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: maybe roundcube -- it does imap and only shows ~100 messages at a time
<BigRedS> it's internal mail, and being a hosting company we're pretty insistent upon not outsourcing, er, hosting :)
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: webmail though
<BigRedS> ah yeah, hadn't thought about webmail
<BigRedS> yeah, but it beats waiting several minutes to open a zip archive while evolution/tbird/claws/whatever goes dark and thinks
<ali1234> yes.
<ali1234> though if a webserver can do it, i don't see why desktop clients have such a problem
<ali1234> or does google have several powerful servers dedicated to each gmail user?
<BigRedS> There's a lot of things wrong with almost every gui mail client
<ali1234> i guess not everyone is hitting gmail at the same time, so it's a possibility
<MartijnVdS> like "trying to download and index ALL the mails"
<MartijnVdS> client-side
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> "I know you said IMAP, but I'm going to pretend it's POP"
<ali1234> lol, yes
<AlanBell> well you can't expect them to support newfangled protocols like IMAP straight away!
<AlanBell> let it mature for a few years ;)
<BigRedS> haha
<ali1234> hdparm --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing
<ali1234> brilliant
<ali1234> more software needs switches like that
<Azelphur> considering buying a GT 610 for desktop use, but I notice it benchmarks worse than even really old cards like my 8800GT...not sure if I should buy it
<ali1234> yeah but it probably doesn't need 8 fans
<Azelphur> it needs 0 fans :D
<ali1234> well there you go then
<ali1234> if you want performance get a 8800
<Azelphur> but I'm really only interested in cheap, dual DVI so I can run my 2 2560x1440 monitors
<Azelphur> 8800 is like twice the price xD
<ali1234> if you want your ears to still work in 10 years get the 610
<Azelphur> ali1234: you've seen my PC right? You know it only puts off about 32dB?
<Azelphur> (lots of fans running at low RPM > one big fan on the CPU going nuts)
<ali1234> so you know, like, watercooling?
<Azelphur> yup
<ali1234> the idea is to carry the heat over greater distance to the much larger radiator right?
<ali1234> because having a heatsink that big would be really expensive
<Azelphur> Yep :)
<ali1234> but if you had loads of money, wouldn't the giant heatsink still be better?
<Azelphur> I suppose so, wouldn't look as cool though
<ali1234> what's not cool about a 100kg block of silver?
<Azelphur> touche
<ali1234> i wonder just how much you'd need to get a totally silent, no moving parts, no liquids heatsink that can cool a modern PC going at max
<ali1234> the active pump in the water cooler probably does make it better than solid metal actually
<Azelphur> ali1234: if your interested, I can turn my CPU fans off for a bit
<Azelphur> and tell you temps
<Azelphur> I think it'd be fine, in all honesty
<BigRedS> yeah, and water's better than air per volume/surface area
<BigRedS> and the chip is only so big, so you want something good
<ali1234> BigRedS: yes but watercooling still goes to a radiator cooled by air
<Azelphur> leaving the pump on obviously
<Azelphur> but all the fans on the rad off
<ali1234> that's not really got anything to do with it
<Azelphur> o.O
<BigRedS> yes, but from a 2"x2" chip, which is what you're trying to extract the heat from. It's that interface that you need to make efficient
<ali1234> yeah which is why the pump is better
<ali1234> it has nothing to do with air
<Azelphur> ali1234: but it's the answer to your question, if my setup can do it, then my setup is obviously what you need for running a totally silent system
<ali1234> and everything to do with conductivity
<Azelphur> oh, unless you don't want a pump either and just want totally passive cooling
<ali1234> it's not totally silent unless you turn off the pump as well
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> no fans, no pumps, nothing
<ali1234> just a solid block of metal
<ali1234> of unlimited size
<ali1234> any shape you want
<ali1234> i guess that means heat pipes are allowed
<Azelphur> I imagine it'd be possible if you have a decent sized heatsink and perhaps underclock a bit
<Azelphur> googling for passive i7 seems to turn up results of people doing it
<ali1234> yeah but i want to know if it scales
<ali1234> or if you reach a point where you can't cool any more by adding more mass
<Azelphur> I think at some point you'd run into the problem of heating up the air inside of the case too much, with no way of removing it
<ali1234> what if there was no air?
<Azelphur> then a heatsink would be entirely pointless and you'd overheat real fast
<ali1234> the case is the heatsink
<Azelphur> because science
<ali1234> alternatively - what if there was no case, and the heatsink was the size of a car?
<Azelphur> ali1234: haha, then in theory you could go nuts :)
<ali1234> but made from solid metal
<ali1234> i don't think it would actually work
 * Azelphur shrugs
<ali1234> i think the part of the heatsink near the chip would get really hot before it could transmit away the heat
<Azelphur> my friend wants to build a TEC with a thermostat so you don't need to insulate, that would be the best cooling ever
<ali1234> i didn't understand any of that
<Azelphur> a TEC/Peltier cooler can turn water into ice in about 30 seconds, it's a real hardcore cooling solution
<Azelphur> but with stuff like that if your cooler is below ambient you get condensation and things die
<Azelphur> but if you have a thermostat, then you can keep it above ambient, and succeed \o/
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMYlslqPnM is a TEC
<ali1234> how do those work anyway?
<Azelphur> no idea how they actually work beyond "One side gets hot the other side gets cold"
<ali1234> hmm... it's like convection... but with electrons?
<Azelphur> ali1234: *shrug*
<ali1234> that can't be right
<Azelphur> aha, think I've found the graphics card for me http://www.ebuyer.com/387007-zotac-zt-60404-10l-gt630-1gb-zt-60404-10l?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products
<ali1234> that would not allow it to get colder than ambient
<Azelphur> should drive 2 x 2560x1440 quite nicely for desktop use :)
<Azelphur> and it's a nice cheap card
<ali1234> x30/x40 are midrange
<Azelphur> yea
<ali1234> i have a GT 240
<ali1234> it's ok
<ali1234> doesn't work with nouveau though
<Azelphur> ali1234: I have my GTX 570 for gaming, the only stuff I do on these monitors is run pidgin (admittedly with like 100 windows open), thunderbird and keepass, and a web browser
<ali1234> Azelphur: can you benchmark my game?
<Azelphur> on my GTX 570?
<Azelphur> sure
<Azelphur> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4482079 is my hardware
<ali1234> can you maximize over 2x2 monitors still?
<Azelphur> no, I never could
<Azelphur> that requires someone with an AMD eyefinity setup
<ali1234> i'm sure i've seen a screenshot of you running TF2 over multiple monitors
<Azelphur> yea, that was REALLY slow, and it's not supported any more
<Azelphur> had to use xinerama to tie multiple X sessions together
<ali1234> ah. do you have joypad?
<Azelphur> yes
<ali1234> does it have 6 axis?
<ali1234> if it doesn't, it will probably crash
<Azelphur> it's a playstation 2 controller via USB
<Azelphur> can always unplug it :)
<ali1234> might act a bit odd anyway
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> depending on how the axis are mapped
<Azelphur> other thing is that I only have the one GTX 570, my secondary card is a 9500GT, so that'd nuke performance big time for your game
<Azelphur> a passively cooled budget card tends not to do so well gaming ;)
<ali1234> i doubt it
<Azelphur> o.O
<Azelphur> but yea, I can test it on one or two monitors
<ali1234> it runs 50fps in my 240
<Azelphur> or when my new monitors come I can test it at 2560x1440 which is pretty high resolution
<ali1234> 9500 should be better than that
<Azelphur> fair enough :D
<ali1234> res doesn't seem to make much difference
<dogmatic69> o/
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> i want to know if it can go up to silly framerates like 100fps
<Azelphur> well as I say I can test it on my GTX 570
<Azelphur> on my main card it should go damned fast
<ali1234> it's still uploading...
<Azelphur> GTX 570 with 4.2ghz overclocked i7
<Azelphur> :D
<ali1234> the whole game is 10mb
<ali1234> 9.6mb of that is textures
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> you need to install ogre and ois
<ali1234> http://ubuntuone.com/5uweM7aLkMLiKSSvMnP4nH
<Azelphur> ali1234: know the package names so I don't have to search em out?
<ali1234> controls are axis 0 steering, axis 2 left slide, axis 5 right slide, button 1 accelerate, button 4 boost, button 5 stop
<ali1234> packages are libogre-1.7.4 and libois-1.3.0
<ali1234> for some reason they have version numbers in the name
<Azelphur> ali1234: how do I check FPS?
<ali1234> it's wrtten to console output every 5 seconds or so
<Azelphur> at
<Azelphur> ah*
<ali1234> well actually it's every 0x3f frames
<Azelphur> I'm getting like 75 but I'm running compiz, and it's doing split screen
<Azelphur> ali1234: it seems to go faster when I fly, gone up to 90, peaked at 116
<ali1234> odd
<ali1234> the numbers are last average best worst
<Azelphur> yea my average is like 75
<ali1234> i think when the AI gets stuck in the tunnel it goes faster
<ali1234> cos you can't see the rest of the track then
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> so is the framerate fairly smooth?
<Azelphur> ali1234: sure, it's fine
<Azelphur> lovely and smooth :D
<ali1234> brb
<AlanBell> anyone else want to take a picture of their spice rack?
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com
<ali1234> ok so i have a ntfs filesystem mage taken from a hard drive with exactly 2 bad sectors
<ali1234> how can i find out which files were in those sectors?
<ali1234> ls -lR 2>../errors did it
<togster> Evening all
<ali1234> Azelphur: here is binary without splitscreen and nowhere for AIs to get stuck: http://ubuntuone.com/0zDlBMUOEfQ22n0r5Ng5gQ
<ali1234> it's about 4x faster for me... to be expected really
<ali1234> i think self-shadowing entities (like the tunnel) is also a big performance hit
<Azelphur> ali1234: 271 best, 120 average
<Azelphur> also my ship is wobbling
<ali1234> wobbling?
<ali1234> oh noes
<ali1234> wobbling how?
<Azelphur> like when I drive along it's doing the right turn animation
<Azelphur> but it's flickering between forward and right turn really fast, so wobbling
<ali1234> ok, that's your joystick, probably
<Azelphur> could be
<ali1234> should not flicker though
<ali1234> you can record a video, if you have ffmpeg installed do VIDEOFILE=whatever.mkv ./rw
<Azelphur> yea, by flicker I mean it's switching really fast
<Azelphur> fun
<ali1234> does it do it when you are not moving?
<Azelphur> nope
<Azelphur> I think your probably right it's probably just my joystick
<Azelphur> I get exactly the same effect if I mash the right button
<ali1234> that's the steering then. that shouldn't happen :/
<Azelphur> it could be my joystick
<Azelphur> I know they are a bit iffy
<Azelphur> (they are like a decade old)
<ali1234> the tilt on the ship is defined by forard velocity * steering + right slide - left slide
<ali1234> ie sliding tilts the ship if you are not moving, but steering does not
<Azelphur> yea, it doesn't wobble if I'm standing still
<ali1234> sliding makes your ship move directly left or right, but it also reduces your grip, so you skid more. so powersliding basically :)
<Azelphur> fun :D
 * Azelphur is winning
<ali1234> best lap time?
<Azelphur> abuse all the boost
<ali1234> under 10 seconds is good, under 9 seconds is great :)
<Azelphur> haha just closed the game, restarted it and got 9.655
<ali1234> i think under 9 seconds might be impossible. i got 9.04 one time
<Azelphur> fun
<AlanBell> so what are the dependencies to get that to run?
<Azelphur> libogre-1.7.4 and libois-1.3.0
<ali1234> yeah and the datafiles
<Azelphur> ali1234: I found out something pretty cool for those korean monitors I bought, apparently you can order a new PCB and overclock them to 120hz
<Azelphur> not sure how much the new PCB costs though, it isn't out yet
<ali1234> wow awesome
<AlanBell> got a linky to the datafiles?
<Azelphur> http://ubuntuone.com/5uweM7aLkMLiKSSvMnP4nH
<ali1234> you need a 6 axis joystick to play it also
<ali1234> if you have less than 6 axis it will crash horribly
<Azelphur> I still need to get a new joystick
<ali1234> go xbox
<Azelphur> nevar
<ali1234> seems to be the defacto standard these days for joypads
<ali1234> it's what i use
<ali1234> well, i use original xbox which has a slightly different mapping to the 360 pads
<Azelphur> if I buy anything it'll either be a nice Logitech one, or just a crappy new playstation controller
<ali1234> which is really annoying
<ali1234> logitech should sponsor you
<Azelphur> they should man
<Azelphur> I buy all there things
<AlanBell> dunno how many axis I have
<ali1234> AlanBell: what you actually need is two z-triggers and they need to be axis 2 and 5
<AlanBell> x,y twist, throttle, lots of buttons and an aiming joystick thing on the top
<ali1234> z-triggers aka shoulder triggers or whatever
<ali1234> i need to implement joystick remapping
<Azelphur> ali1234: but yea, I like my logitech gaming kit, although the recent wave of hardware has been a bit of a disappointment
<Azelphur> I've had 2 faults (4 total) with both my G19 and my G930 :(
<Azelphur> but managed to get most of it sorted
<AlanBell> just a black window for me
<Azelphur> :o
<ali1234> what video card?
<ali1234> this won't work on any open source driver either
<ali1234> ok i just hastily implemented twist control for joysticks with < 6 axis
<ali1234> AlanBell: you should see lots of debug output on console too
<ali1234> hmm so if i copy a file over an already published file on U1, it automatically serves the new file on the old URL
<ali1234> spam email from google advertising nexus 7?
<ali1234> i am dissapoint
<Azelphur> tell them you are disappoint and want a free nexus 7
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-09
<christel> good morning and goodbye!
 * christel heads for gatwick 
<MartijnVdS> \o
<MartijnVdS> fleeing the country?
<jacobw2> morning
<jacobw2> one can leave the country from gatwick?
<MartijnVdS> jacobw2: I've flown from/to Gatwick to/from Amsterdam
 * jacobw2 wonder if he's still ghosting
<jacobw2> :)
<MartijnVdS> Ghost reporting?
<jacobw> cool, i'm +Zi again
<MartijnVdS> Zi?
<jacobw> SASL + identified
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> hey I'm +Zi
<MartijnVdS> apparently..
<diplo> Morning all
<jacobw> morning diplo
<diplo> How come 1 or 2 pints recently and meal has recently seemed to turn into 7-8 pints and a meal
<diplo> I'm to old for this!
 * jacobw pours coffee for diplo 
<diplo> heh ta
<Myrtti> +i doesnt mean you are identified
<jacobw> it doesn't?
<Myrtti> it means others cant see what channels you are in when they whois you unless they are on same channels
<jacobw> i see :)
<Myrtti> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Myrtti> ie. +i as invisible
<jacobw> i'm currently using irssi out of habit, i'm considering trying weechat
 * TheOpenSourcerer got his dates messed up and now has no one to go and drink beer with this afternoon. Anyone fancy an impromptu session at the Great British Beer Festival (London Olympia)?
<hoover> morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<davmor2> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<mungojerry> ubuntu one sharing working OK?
<AlanBell> morning all
<davmor2> morning AlanBell
<mungojerry> http://ubuntuone.com/0Q7iftpzYbSWU6hTQUcZTl shows as Could not locate object
<mungojerry> what's the u1 irc channel please?
<davmor2> mungojerry: I see a picture of candy floss
<AlanBell> #ubuntuone
<mungojerry> weird
<mungojerry> davmor2, ah, works now
<mungojerry> i unpublished and republished, or miht just have been a monetary outage
<mungojerry> momentary
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning all. Now in the office with no car and no one to go drinking with :-(
<davmor2> mungojerry: it isn't instant you have to give it a second or two
<mungojerry> i published it last night
<mungojerry> and it was working, but i have a feeling that then my phone decided to do the batch upload of photos and overwrote it
<mungojerry> possibly overwriting the publishing status
<TheOpenSourcerer> mungojerry: FWIW I removed U1 from my machines. Chewed up resources and just didn't seem to work that well. Dropbox "just works".
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: well I was going to work from home today seeing as you were not supposed to be in the office . . .
<TheOpenSourcerer> :-)
 * AlanBell ponders drinkability of this afternoon
<AlanBell> need moar spice racks http://ratemyspicerack.com
<TheOpenSourcerer> It will take time to assemble mine - my "rack" is actually a large double door cupboard with everything in boxes (my wife's idea) which I now hate as it takes ages to get to everything. But I do have quite a lot of stuff in my rack.
<extrasolar> So is there anyway at all I can recover internet history from incognito mode in chrome?
<extrasolar> I went on a website that was awesome but I cannot remember what it was called
<AlanBell> extrasolar: if there is then that is a bug
<extrasolar> :(
<extrasolar> In that case, what would be the ideal present for a techy girlfriend?
<MartijnVdS> you probably know her better than we do :)
<extrasolar> I guess
<mungojerry> extrasolar, does she like jewellery?
<extrasolar> She does, but I was thinking of getting her a jokey nerdy present
<MartijnVdS> Time for a thinkgeek raid :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> extrasolar: Take her to Venice or Rome for a long weekend.
<extrasolar> pfffft
<extrasolar> money
<mungojerry> t-shirt from woot or threadless?
<mungojerry> a crocheted ubuntu drinks coaster?
<mungojerry> http://www.etsy.com/listing/91184032/geek-clock-ill-meet-you-at-pi-for-pie?ref=sr_gallery_17&ga_search_query=geek&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=geek&ga_includes[]=tags
<extrasolar> oh wow
<mungojerry> this has lots of ideas http://www.etsy.com/search?q=geek&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ&min=0&max=0&includes[]=tags
<mungojerry> this is sweet..
<mungojerry> http://www.etsy.com/listing/99066209/red-pixel-heart-necklace-geek-gamer?ref=sr_gallery_23&ga_search_query=geek&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=geek&ga_includes[]=tags
<mungojerry> last one i promise :D
<SuperMatt> ambiance is looking a lot better these days guys
<extrasolar> I'm fairly new to the linux world but already I am seeing a problem with flash
<MartijnVdS> Flash is bad.
<SuperMatt> what's the issue you're having?
<extrasolar> I moved from ubuntu to debian today and the problem is still there. My laptop heats up quick when a youtube video is playing
<SuperMatt> I've found that installing flashplugin-installer works fine
<MartijnVdS> I've found a lot of sites don't use flash anymore :)
<extrasolar> youtube?
<mungojerry> extrasolar, sign up to html5 on youtube
<SuperMatt> I don't think you need to
<SuperMatt> I think it defaults to html 5 if you don't have flash installed
<MartijnVdS> if you have html5 and no flash it defaults
<mungojerry> yeah, but chrome has flash builtin?
<mungojerry> plays videos 2x as fast for me
<SuperMatt> I'm currently enjoying ff more than chrome
<MartijnVdS> isn't that a setting?
<mungojerry> i tried to like firefox again, but it hogs my machine
<extrasolar> I like how chrome integrates everything
<extrasolar> just fantastic
<MartijnVdS> .. and sends it to google ;)
<AlanBell> I am a bit worried about what google thinks of me
<extrasolar> yes but what have I got to hide?
<AlanBell> dunno about anyone else, but I get lots of adverts from mature dating UK
<MartijnVdS> ads?
<AlanBell> all these strange older women following me around the internet
<extrasolar> ad blocker?
<AlanBell> well they don't bother me that much, some of the pictures are quite amusing
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: you're not tempted by them?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmmm - I see mainly ads for Alfresco, and business car leasing.
<AlanBell> on http://www.dayinpix.com/ right now I see text adverts for "get your free horoscopes", "Older Dating UK", "love online" and "Over 40's dating"
<TheOpenSourcerer> This is great: https://twitter.com/sammcknight1/status/233294409519755265/photo/1
<AlanBell> I do see lots of alfresco adverts, that kind of makes sense
<AlanBell> just curious what I have been up to to trigger the other lot
<directhex> i mostly get adverts for high heeled shoes. guess i should stop looking for presents for the wife on the work laptop
<MartijnVdS> you need to use private mode!
<extrasolar> talkiing of twitter, any recommendations on who to follow, I'm new there
<TheOpenSourcerer> me me me :-)
<AlanBell> gah, another advert for "50+ Dating" who do they think I am!
<TheOpenSourcerer> @opensourcerer
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: TheOpenSourcerer :P
<AlanBell> @alanbell_libsol
<extrasolar> cool
<diplo> AlanBell: I get mature dating sites all the time aswell
<directhex> you should follow @big_ben_clock
<AlanBell> extrasolar: and anyone who posted their spice rack to http://ratemyspicerack.com/
<AlanBell> and @queen_uk
<directhex> yes, @queen_uk will let you know when it's gin o'clock
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh - I now have 1514 followers.
<directhex> ._.
<bigcalm_laptop> Good morning peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: imagine that IRL
<directhex> you have more followers than me? i officially hate you!
<TheOpenSourcerer> But you always did directhex ;-)
<AlanBell> 1772 people have me in circles on G+
<extrasolar> ha
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: because you do BBQs right?
<AlanBell> yeah, mostly
<extrasolar> what does the ubuntu UK team leader do?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Wow - I am only in 217 peep's circles :-(
<AlanBell> and Amanda Blain put me in a circle of geeks and shared the circle with over a million followers
<MartijnVdS> who is Amanda Blain?
<AlanBell> extrasolar: right now, chatting on IRC and having a coffee, and looking at a perplexing PHP error
<TheOpenSourcerer> Come on!!! Someone must fancy a giant piss up in London this afternoon?
<extrasolar> it sounds like an important title to hav
<extrasolar> e
<bigcalm_laptop> There is business speak going on behind me. It all sounds so fake
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: what time are you leaving?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Dunno yet - When I have someone to go with probably.
<directhex> klout doesn't respect my insights on the congo any more either :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> I will keep spamming twitter, G+ and facebook for a little while longer
 * AlanBell is a bit tempted
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://gbbf.org.uk/beers
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: she is quite googleable, I had never heard of her either until I got vast amounts of people following me one day
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: I still have no idea..
<bigcalm_laptop> davmor2: those headphones make you look like a 1960's alien
<davmor2> I'll have you know I landed in the 70's,  ermm I mean was born in the 70's
<extrasolar> Has anyone got any tips for networking with programmers?
<extrasolar> I know the simple ones, irc, show github
<bigcalm_laptop> Happy birthday to the alien davmor2
<extrasolar> but I still feel like I don't know any other programmers
<davmor2> bigcalm_laptop: Thanks dude
<bigcalm_laptop> extrasolar: try coax
<extrasolar> he
<bigcalm_laptop> I think I've broken davmor2
<davmor2> extrasolar: try hanging out in bars where programmers are, buy them beers till they are drunk and they will be your bestest friend till the end of the night at least
<extrasolar> hmm the problem is I am in a town with a small population
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oooh - bendy phones coming soon? http://www.androidpit.com/analysis-is-samsung-sticking-a-flexible-display-in-the-galaxy-note-2
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh - http://news.techeye.net/software/debian-dumps-gnome
<diplo> TheOpenSourcerer: I would love to come out, but going camping in the morning :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> diplo: So what's the problem? ;-)
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: that article is misinformation
<diplo> heh, getting everything ready, that was the last 2 nights jobs and I have been *dragged* to the pub both nights
<TheOpenSourcerer> kicking and screaming?
<diplo> Oh yes!
 * bigcalm_laptop shakes his fist at cafe wifi
<brobostigon> interesting, i just noticed in android google translate update, it can take a picture, pull the text, and translate.
<bigcalm_laptop> davmor2 is being zapped by a 6(?) year old. He can't cope
<davmor2> bigcalm_laptop: Only cause apparently it's wrong to eat other peoples children </troll>
<TheOpenSourcerer> AlanBell: Are you still a bit tempted?
<AlanBell> yes, still tempted, noon to 10:30 is a bit of a longer session than I had in mind though ;)
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol - Wasn't planning to be there *all* day... Would miss the train back anyway at that rate.
<bigcalm_laptop> There's nothing more dangerous than a 6 year old girl with a sonic screwdriver
<bigcalm_laptop> Today's Work Place Day has been made extra interesting
<TheOpenSourcerer> a 6 year old girl with two sonic screwdrivers?
<bigcalm_laptop> :O
<daubers> bigcalm_laptop: What about popey on the other side of a crowded room from the buffet?
<directhex> a six year old girl with a squareness gun?
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<mungojerry> so, what did nokia do with qt in 4 years?
<directhex> feed it cake
<daubers> mungojerry: Nearly go bankrupt?
<directhex> qt was clearly a terrible fit for nokia the moment they switched to WP7, and anyone who thought Qt still had a home at nokia was deluded
<brobostigon> sells themselves off to MS.
 * AlanBell wonders whether to scramble some eggs for lunch
<directhex> Qt was also a dubious fit beforehand - maemo 5 was all Gtk
<directhex> so rewriting the world in Qt for maemo 6, erm, meego harmattan?
<daubers> AlanBell: Don't think! Do!
 * jussi prods at AlanBell
 * TheOpenSourcerer is going to go to Olympia. It's too nice and sunny to not go into a great big exhibition hall and drink loads of beer all afternoon. Will be on the 11:58 train from Farnham.
 * AlanBell looks at jussi's rack http://ratemyspicerack.com/jussi01/
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: if you leave a ticket in the office I will come up to olympia later
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ticket for what?
<AlanBell> oh, it is not ticketed?
<AlanBell> the beer thing
<mungojerry> beer olympics?
<TheOpenSourcerer> You can get them in advance or just buy them when you get there.
<AlanBell> oh, fine in that case hopefully I will catch you later
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK. What time you off tomorrow? Will you be in the office tomorrow am?
<AlanBell> yeah, flight is a late evening one
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK cool.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Today is "hat day" by the way - at the GBBF
<AlanBell> I can do hats ;)
<jussi> everyone rate my rack!!! http://ratemyspicerack.com/jussi01/ :D
<Laney> is it always that tidy? ;-)
<jussi> Laney: usually, yes
<dogmatic69> Who's site is the spice rack thingy?
<AlanBell> what is yours like Laney?
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: I wrote it yesterday
<Laney> AlanBell: in carrier bags unfortunately
<AlanBell> or to be more accurate, flung up a wordpress yesterday
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: cool, are you just doing a standard average on the ratings?
<dogmatic69> ah
<Laney> I'll present it better when I move in a coupla weeks
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: I think it is a baysian something or other
<Laney> then you can… Rate. My. Rack.
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: just averages, the baysian thing was for minimum votes before it rates something I think http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/gd-star-rating/
<AlanBell> so that things don't jump to the top with a single 10 rating (I think) but I have turned that off for now
<AlanBell> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/09/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams-2/ anyone want a book?
<bigcalm_laptop> AlanBell: yes please
<AlanBell> think it might end up as a podcast prize
<bigcalm_laptop> Oh, it's 1 per loco?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> kitteh http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/09/kittycam_discovers_killer_cats/
<jussi> alright, lets get #ratemyspicerack trending on g+ :D
<mungojerry> it froze my chrome browser :S
<mungojerry> for about 1 minute
<mungojerry> froze my machine
<AlanBell> mungojerry: gosh
<AlanBell> is it repeatable?
 * mungojerry tries again
<mungojerry> nope
<mungojerry> after 1 min chrome said that the page was not responding kill/wait
<AlanBell> probably the tweet loading thing
<mungojerry> they hadn't loaded at all, so maybe
<mungojerry> anyone know off the top of their head the approx numbers of people actively developing gnome/kde/xfce?
<mungojerry> i think that elementary could steal gnome OS thunder (if either of them release a distro)
<bigcalm_laptop> davmor2 has been beaten by the 6 year old girl
<davmor2> bigcalm_laptop: As I say you can't eat other peoples kids it's frowned on </troll>
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: your own kids = fine though?
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: why would you eat your own who makes the drinks, does the garden and cleans the house then?????? :D  Note (/me has no kids)
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: good point
<shauno> has no kids .. anymore
<mungojerry> kids clean the house?
<AlanBell> lulz
<mungojerry> like a whirlwind does
<davmor2> mungojerry: you have to bribe them with money
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: s/money/food/
<christel> moooo
<bigcalm_laptop> christel: \o/
 * bigcalm_laptop tickles christel
<AlanBell> hello christel, where are you?
<christel> i am in the skyyyy
<AlanBell> :O
<christel> :D
<AlanBell> and now a member of the IRC mile high club
<bigcalm_laptop> Haha
<christel> i just cant resist you.. even when at many lots of miles high
<christel> haha
<MartijnVdS> aww :)
<christel> turbulence confuses (scares) david!
<christel> as does being awake it seems.. what a boring child i have
<bigcalm_laptop> Awww
<MartijnVdS> being awake makes him scared & confused?
<christel> i dunno he went to sleep :p
<christel> sense, i make it
<christel> aaah aages to go yet :(
<MartijnVdS> christel: how long?
<christel> hour and a half i reckon
<MartijnVdS> you're going Far Far Away then
<christel> nah only been in air half an hour :p
<davmor2> christel: hello
<mungojerry> can you use mobiles on planes now?
<bootini> yes
<mungojerry> how do they get signal? i struggle to get signal in tall buildings
<AlanBell> picocell
<AlanBell> but generally you can't use mobiles on planes
<AlanBell> some have wifi though with a satellite uplink
<mungojerry> ah, so they charge you for use?
<AlanBell> very much so I think
<mungojerry> we have a local gold postbox :D
<mungojerry> having a frustrating day, as the WFHers are not responding
<christel> hellloooo davmor2 :D
<christel> i suspect it depends on airline, this one provides free wifi
<MartijnVdS> christel: which airline is that?
<christel> norwegian :)
 * AlanBell is going ryanair tomorrow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAg0lUYHHFc
 * MartijnVdS will be going DB next week ;)
<MartijnVdS> train to Frankfurt \o/
<MartijnVdS> and then [don't know yet] to Dublin in october
<shauno> I'd recommend against a train to dublin ;)
<MartijnVdS> shauno: Yes, that'll probably a plane :)
<MartijnVdS> and probably a cheap one
<Pendulum> hiya
 * daubers will be driving up the m6 late next week
<shauno> it's not fashionable to admit it, but I kinda like ryanair
<christel>        
<directhex> shauno, you're a terrible person
<shauno> you say the nicest things :)
<shauno> I've been in Ireland nearly 6 years now.  ryanair are essentially my link to civilization
<directhex> they themselves are uncivilized though
<shauno> they're no worse than the busses.  they're simply no better either
<AlanBell> yeah, it is a flying bus
<daubers> Until it's a flying catbus I'm not interested
<directhex> okay, fine, no worse than busses
<directhex> but i don't need to subject myself to an airport to go by bus
<directhex> airports nowadays are such a horrid experience
<shauno> you can hardly blame the airlines for that
<directhex> it's like being rewarded for finishing cleaning the toilet by discovering a large vomit patch in the living room. going through the hell of airport security and ending up... on ryanair
<Pendulum> christel: !
<mungojerry> one of the many reasons i don't fly
 * MartijnVdS likes his new router
<MartijnVdS> TP-Link WDR4300 (now with OpenWRT)
<directhex> the wifi on my router might be crap. or maybe it's the laptop
<dwatkins> directhex: do you have an Android phone? This is handy: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en
<diplo> +1
<diplo> :)
<directhex> wife does
<dwatkins> free app with adverts, so you don't even need to give her 69p ;)
<dwatkins> (It's a bit of a shame, as I'd happily pay for the app to remove the adverts)
<mungojerry> does android market allow paypal payments yet?
<diplo> If not yet, very soon
<mungojerry> still haven't purchased an app in 2 1/2 yrs
<mungojerry> if tey took paypal i would
<mungojerry> because it would lower the barrier to entry
<dwatkins> I hear good things about 'stripe' as a paypal alternative.
<mungojerry> i don't wanna setup another service with my CC and bank a/c
<dwatkins> I think I just put mine in to my google checkout config once
<diplo> yeah i use google wallet
<christel> aw they are turning the net off to land!
<Pendulum> christel: :( have a good time doing all those norwegian things ;)
<christel> i shall! no doubt stalk you soon (got another 7 hours of travel first mind! pfff!) xxx
<Pendulum> haha
<MartijnVdS> Cool
<MartijnVdS> I bought an AP (a "pro" one) and it comes with a manual on how to install DD-WRT
<mungojerry> is the rasp pi model A out yet?
<AlanBell> no
<directhex> what's a starter age for pi usage?
<directhex> seems schools are using them for ~12 year olds
<directhex> in clubs
<mungojerry> what's this program scratch ?
<mungojerry> is it in the repos?
<mungojerry> one problem is that VGA monitors are plentiful
<mungojerry> and rpi doesn't work directly with them
<directhex> vga monitors are plentiful in houses of pack rats
<directhex> TVs are more plentiful
<directhex> they're in the houses of everyone
<mungojerry> for schools, then vga monitors
<mungojerry> i agree about houses though
<mungojerry> you can't provide everything i know, but it's a barrier for lab fulls of rpi in schools
<directhex> i don't get why VGA monitors are cheaper than DVI
<mungojerry> i just gave away 20 vga flat panel mons
<mungojerry> thats cheap
<directhex> the display is digital, the source is digital, it's cheaper to add a DAC and ADC?
<daubers> directhex: economies of scale?
<mungojerry> i've seen a case that makes me want to buy a pi
<mungojerry> i mock apple users for similar desires
<directhex> i don't think labs of pi are the way to go. every kid should have their own device, it's the only way to keep them interested/excited
<mungojerry> then how do u teach in the class though?
<directhex> mungojerry, well, that's a question
<ali1234> i don't think the answer to that is hardware
<ali1234> how do you teach kids to think?
<ali1234> is that even the goal of the modern education system?
<mungojerry> i didn't mean that
<mungojerry> i just mean, a school is prob more likely to have access to vga monitors to run a lab
<mungojerry> especially if they are given
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> and this "TVs are more common" thing
<ali1234> well yeah they are more common
<ali1234> now try using linux shell on a composite signal
<ali1234> i hope the kids have good eyesight
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: kids have better eyesight :)
<ali1234> and of course there's the fact that a VGA signal can drive any TV with scart or composite
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: it's the "trying to read over composite" that makes it worse :)
<ali1234> with only a passive adapter that is cheaper than the pi
<ali1234> for that matter a passive HDMI cable probably costs more than the pi
<mungojerry> yes
<ali1234> then add on the VGA converter and you are looking at £60
<mungojerry> can you connect dvi to a telly?
<mungojerry> i.e. would it have been better if the pi had dvi
<MartijnVdS> DVI and HDMI are identical
<MartijnVdS> all you need is a converter
<MartijnVdS> passive converter*
<mungojerry> i use a converter on my graphics card to convert dvi->vga
<mungojerry> but people are saying that using a hdmi->vga converter would be either bad or £££
<ali1234> i'd rather just have a general purpose high bandwidth dsp add on though, to be honest
<ali1234> that could do anything, pretty much
<directhex> ali1234, wat?
<directhex> ali1234, you know any TV made in the last decade has HDMI, right?
<directhex> mungojerry, HDMI carries a DVI signal over a different form factor, they can be converted trivially
<ali1234> yes, and i know HDMI cables cost upwards of £30 if you buy them in a highstreet store
<directhex> mungojerry, you cannot carry VGA over HDMI, you need an active adapter with a DAC, and those cost far more than the pi itself
<directhex> mungojerry, using a DVI->VGA adapter only works if the output socket is DVI-I, using spare pins on the DVI socket to send VGA data, which is then physically converted to a VGA socket
<mungojerry> directhex, therefore dvi and hdmi are not identical, which takes me back to the oringal question, would the pi be better off with a dvi port?
<ali1234> just putting a dvi port on it wouldn't help
<mungojerry> ok, so it's more than a port
<ali1234> the chip isn't vga capable
<directhex> mungojerry, DVI-I? fairly sure it wouldn't help since the broadcom chip has no VGA encoder
<mungojerry> i see from directhex answer
<ali1234> so it would be a dvi-d port only
<mungojerry> understand now
<ali1234> which is no different to hdmi
<ali1234> it is cheaper due to no licensing fees though
<ali1234> but it is also bigger
<mungojerry> hdmi carries audio, right?
<directhex> also, audio
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> there's no reason dvi-d cannot do audio
<mungojerry> did that cotton candy box ever arrive, or the other rasp pi type box?
<directhex> it's not in the spec, so no hardware on earth would deal with it
<ali1234> for example the chromebox does not have hdmi ports
<nja> What's up with this Ubuntu Book stuff?
<mungojerry> maybe the ouya looks good for performance
<nja> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/09/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams-2/
<directhex> the ouya is an htc one x, with different form factor & hdmi port
<nja> Can I get one?
<kirrus> Hrm.. does anyone know how I can reload unity's menus? My clock seems to have gotten stuck at 0146 :/
<AlanBell> nja: I will order it and it will probably be given away as a prize on the podcast
<mungojerry> sounds like best idea AlanBell
<mungojerry> need to remember to download podcast again, sort of forgot since 2012
 * AlanBell was on the most recent podcast
<mungojerry> how does the DE on the raspi compare to say, an eee in real use?
<AlanBell> performance is probably similar, if you want something to go fast then don't use either.
<AlanBell> in real use the big difference is not having 600px vertical (unless you have some really odd hdmi monitor)
<ali1234> plenty of DE will run fine on either
<ali1234> just not any of KDE, gnome, unity
<mungojerry> yes, i run lxde on my eee 701
<mungojerry> however keyboard and mouse always feel a bit sluggish
<ali1234> i expect the pi to be quite a bit slower than the eee though
<Azelphur> some random company I've never heard of just bought qt o.O
<ali1234> but that is mainly due to the whacky graphics
<Azelphur> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/08/09/1340247/digia-to-acquire-qt-from-nokia
<mungojerry> the aim is to port it to android & ios too
<mungojerry> they already bought the qt licensing last year
<ali1234> it is already ported to android and ios
<ali1234> they just couldn't make it part of the official system because of microsoft
<ali1234> the work has been done since about a year
<ali1234> http://sourceforge.net/p/necessitas/home/necessitas/
<mungojerry> good idea though. whats the point of cross platform toolkkit that doesn't work on some of the most popular platforms
<mungojerry> understand that ios has limitations due to closed nature of apple
<mungojerry> hmm not sure we should be counting the medals won in 1908: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1908_Summer_Olympics_medal_table
<BigRedS> why not?
<ging> because it was rigged
<mungojerry> it's not in the same league
<mungojerry> as this performance, taking into account the number of atheletes and countries
<mungojerry> it's a bit like when real madrid say they won the european champions league title certain years that hardly count either
<BigRedS> It depends why you're counting it and what you determining the count to mean, I suppose
<mungojerry> i wonder how many golds USA would have in 2012 if you took out the swimming
<zleap> i remember someone i worked with who was from liverpool saying that man u's 1999 win didn't count as the weren't champions and yet when livepool  won as non champions it counted
<BigRedS> I keep meaning to compile an if-we-still-had-Empire table
<zleap> we have the commonweath games for that
<zleap> and back then i think we called it the empire games
<mungojerry> swimming gives a disproportionate amount of medals
<zleap> which is odd givjng that swimming is one of the most accesible sports,  not like you need any special equipment
<mungojerry> big feed like flippers helps
<mungojerry> feet
<zleap> maybe
<ging> 1 in 3 americans can't even swim
<mungojerry> ethiopia has only 1 swimming pool per 6 m people
<mungojerry> i could possibly do a length but i'd need a rest and bend my cramp toes back into position
<zleap> what about lakes etc  if you live near a lake you can swim in most places,  (ok you need to be care of predators i guess)
<mungojerry> swimming does give too many medals, and it shows that you often get multi medal winners winnign 5 golds
<ging> there are not that many lakes in ethiopia
<zleap> ok
<zleap> maybe generally then
<mungojerry> phelps is not the greatest olympian, the wimming races are all too similar
<zleap> in terms of actual equipment needed
<zleap> compared to say rugby, soccer,  football,  sailing,  etc
<mungojerry> football just needs a pigs bladder and some jumpers for goalposts
<zleap> ok
<ging> you could use a pile of dust for goal posts
<mungojerry> true
<zleap> yeah
<mungojerry> or a dog
<ging> maybe a dead dog
<zleap> i was thinking football being american football (hence i also said soccer) but for the latter you don't need goalposts
<zleap> i am off for food chat later
<ging> kabaddi
<ging> you don't need anything for that
<ging> it's like rugby without a ball
<zleap> you need a ball for football
<BigRedS> zleap: nah, commonwealth games is for competition between the commonwealth. I mean the UK turning up at the 'lympics with US, Aus, NZ etc. on our side
<BigRedS> but different selections of countries for different years
<Guest44969> i dual booted windows 7 and ubuntu i just delete the partition with ubuntu i just restarter it now i have error: unknown file system . grub rescue
<Guest44969> can anyone help
<Guest44969> ?
<Hunter68uk> check bios boots correct disk first
<Guest44969> how ?
<Guest44969> it wont let me turn it on
<Hunter68uk> you cant turn computer on?
<Guest44969> yes
<Guest44969> im on different pc
<zleap> hi
<Guest44969> it wont let me boot into windows
<Hunter68uk> you dont need to to get into BIOS
<zleap> BigRedS, USA or canada
<Guest44969> what do i have to do then ?
<Hunter68uk> reset computer/turn it on and hold del key
<Guest44969> now what ?
<Hunter68uk> you should be in BIOS
<Guest44969> yes
<Hunter68uk> right now find where it says boot sequence
<Guest44969> yes
<Hunter68uk> check it is booting the correct HDD first and then save and restart
<Guest44969> ok i dont that
<Guest44969> and its restarting
<Guest44969> still comes up error unknown filesystem grub rescue
<Hunter68uk> hmm! that cured mine yesterday
<Hunter68uk> you cant boot windows or linux?
<Guest44969> nop
<Guest44969> no
<Guest44969> what should i do ?
<Hunter68uk> just checking
<Guest44969> ok
<Hunter68uk> did you install with LIVE CD?
<Guest44969> think so
<Hunter68uk> ok put CD in drive and reboot and select Live CD option
<Guest44969> i dont have i no more
<Guest44969> it
<Hunter68uk> oh :(
<Guest44969> i installed it like a year ago
<Hunter68uk> oh so it was running for a year
<Hunter68uk> ahh i see you deleted the windows 7 partition
<Guest44969> it stoped running because i deleted the partion of the hard drive ubuntu was in
<Guest44969> i deleted ubuntu not windows
<Guest44969> by a accident
<Hunter68uk> you may have to reinstal unless someone here knows the answer
<Guest44969> reinstall what ubuntu ?
<Hunter68uk> yes
<Guest44969> ok do u have link to download it ?
<Hunter68uk> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Hunter68uk> sorry am cooking dinner or i would have been quicker lol
<Guest44969> ok ill do that then come back later
<Hunter68uk> ok
<tonytiger> Hi all
<tonytiger> I just had to kill an endlessly respawning python process on the ubuntu-uk server that was eating all the RAM and swap
<tonytiger> It seemed to be to do with the planet
<tonytiger> Not sure who might care about it.
<tonytiger> Hmm, now lighttpd is not responding...
<tonytiger> Rebooting.
 * tonytiger wonders vaguely when the server will reappear
<tonytiger> Not yet, it seems.
<tonytiger> AlanBell: ping
<drussell> tonytiger: oops :o)
<tonytiger> drussell: yeah
<tonytiger> I don't have console access to that server
<tonytiger> Not sure who does
<tonytiger> Actually, Daviey probably does
<Guest44969> hunter86 uk
<tonytiger> Well, either way it isn't coming back on its own...
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<bigcalm> What have I missed today?
<tonytiger> I rebooted the ubuntu uk server and it's not coming back.
<bigcalm> tonytiger: good think it's not sysadmin day then ;)
<bigcalm> s/think/thing
<tonytiger> I need someone with console access to the bitfolk account to have a look at it
<bigcalm> Where's a popey when you need one?
<bigcalm> tonytiger: you could tickle grifferz and ask nicely :)
<tonytiger> Yeah, worth a shot
<tonytiger> I've left him a prv, but he's not around
<AlanBell> hi tonytiger
<tonytiger> AlanBell: the box is back
<tonytiger> But there are some problems with it
<tonytiger> Well,
<tonytiger> nothing urgent
<tonytiger> but some config issues
<tonytiger> Shall I email them?
<AlanBell> um, wonder if I have access, I might do
<tonytiger> Heh
<tonytiger> It needed someone with console access
<tonytiger> grifferz helped me out
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/myriamrs/ best rack so far (well 4 of them)
<AlanBell> tonytiger: lets see your spice rack
<tonytiger> Later perhaps
<AlanBell> yay
<Azelphur> do microwave meals count
 * Azelphur runs
<tonytiger> AlanBell: have e-mailed you, popey and Daviey
<AlanBell> thanks
<popey> evening
<andypiper> that was mysterious
<Azelphur> popey: are you still using rsnapshot?
<andypiper> clearly Ubuntu UK need to do a lot of work to infiltrate Young Rwired State. Most kids at my centre this week using Win and Mac
<andypiper> only 1/15 using UbOOOntu
<MartijnVdS> andypiper: poor kids
<andypiper> I blame the loco leadership…. :-P
<MartijnVdS> andypiper: how can you code on Windows?!
<andypiper> "code" == html, css, javascript in many cases :-(
<andypiper> (yes yes yes I know)
<ali1234> what is your point?
<ali1234> windows has two different scripting languages built into the shell
<ali1234> one of them is javascript
<ali1234> writing html5 applications is no more or less valid than using any other high level scripting language
<ali1234> it certainly makes more sense than using .net
<AlanBell> hi andypiper
 * AlanBell adds lightbox plugin to http://ratemyspicerack.com
<andypiper> yo
 * bigcalm waddles in
<SuperEngineer> bigcalm: quack
<bigcalm> Quake
<SuperEngineer> Quake II
<AlanBell> SuperEngineer: cool, submit your spice tray!
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/share-your-rack/
<SuperEngineer> AlanBell: submitting as requested
<AlanBell> yay \o/
<bigcalm> AlanBell: question you might be able to answer
<bigcalm> AlanBell: why is the <title> of http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ 'Ubuntu Podcast'?
<MartijnVdS> I hope you're not field hockey fans \o/
<MartijnVdS> NED 6-1 GBR
<bigcalm> Have we lost?
<bigcalm> Good
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: 23 minutes to go, but it's 6-1
<bigcalm> I am amused by NED though :D
<MartijnVdS> 7-1
<MartijnVdS> Are they even trying? :P
<MartijnVdS> 8-1
<bigcalm> Is this the final?
<MartijnVdS> semi-
<bigcalm> I think GBR have enough medals already
<bigcalm> Any more is greedy
<MartijnVdS> NED has a chance of winning gold on both men's and women's hockey
<SuperEngineer> hmm: velly interestink:  http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/ubuntu-12.10-might-ship-with-nautilus-3.4-instead-of-3.6-120808135004.html
<MartijnVdS> wooo @ tshark
<MartijnVdS> Change password in web interface
<MartijnVdS> Web interface asks to re-enter password
<MartijnVdS> Password wrong
<MartijnVdS> can't figure out correct password
<MartijnVdS> go "back" in browser, have it re-submit the "change password" form while tshark is running
<MartijnVdS> see password in dump file
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<MartijnVdS> saves me a factory reset :)
<tonytiger> bigcalm: google juice
<Dave2> sounds tasty
<bigcalm> It does. But that doesn't say why the title lacks 'UK'
<bigcalm> Unless I'm missing something
<tonytiger> Generally we brand it "Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo"
<bigcalm> A podcast aggregater?
<tonytiger> We refer to the show as Ubuntu UK Podcast on the show because it's easier to say
<bigcalm> I see
<tonytiger> and we've kept the ID3 tags the same too
<Dave2> UPFTUKLC is slightly less snappy than UUPC
<Dave2> er, UPCFTUKLC
<tonytiger> lol
<Dave2> I guess it'd actually be UPCFTULC
<Dave2> That's my final answer.
<tonytiger> We're the top hit on google for Ubuntu Podcast now, which we weren't for years.
<tonytiger> Even in a signed-out-of-google browser
<bigcalm> Are there any other Ubuntu podcasts out there?
<ahayzen> tonytiger, is it the 100th episode next week?
<tonytiger> ahayzen: yup!
<ahayzen> tonytiger, u still looking for suggestions? u said something on G+?
<tonytiger> bigcalm: judging by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Podcasts only Full Circle
<tonytiger> Launchpod and Burning Circle both seem dead
<tonytiger> ahayzen: Sure!
<ahayzen> tonytiger, I was thinking you could talk about what ubuntu was like at the 1st episode and wht it is like now and how it has changed over the past few years.
<ali1234> bit negative?
<ahayzen> I look back to 9.04 (my first Ubuntu version) and it is totally different now ... like unity, Gtk3, GNOME3 etc ... Ubuntu has come a long was just in 3yrs... and it keeps getting better :D
<tonytiger> ali1234: heh
<tonytiger> ahayzen: good idea
<ali1234> when was the first episode?
<Dave2> tonytiger, shame, I like both of the names.
<Azelphur> o.O, I have 111.4GB used in my / partition (separate home) how on earth did this madness happen o.O
<Azelphur> redundant accidental smilies :(
<ali1234> probably a var explosion
<ali1234> like you made a 100GB mysql database
<Azelphur> ali1234: appears not, I'm running a baobab scan atm and it says /var is 1.5GB
<ali1234> or you attempted to send a large amount of email
<ahayzen> tonytiger, anyways congratulations on getting to 100 episodes, a lot of time must have gone into recording/preparing etc  :D
<ali1234> or something is flooding the logs
<Azelphur> nope, 1.5GB /var
<ali1234> well it's /tmp then
<Azelphur> ali1234: 102.4kB >.<
<tonytiger> ahayzen: Thanks :D
<tonytiger> ali1234: March 2008
<soreau> Azelphur: du -hs /*
<Azelphur> soreau: yea, I'm using baobab to find out what's going on now, it just takes a while to run :)
<soreau> and keep following the high consumption paths until you find the data
<soreau> Azelphur: du ftw
<Azelphur> baobab pretty much is du, just in a fancy gui
<diplo> evening all
<bigcalm> Morning diplo
<diplo> :)
<diplo> Just finished packing car for camping trip
<diplo> Hope I've not forgotten anything
<diplo> just food/clothes for the morning
<bigcalm> Kids?
<diplo> Yep 2 :)
<diplo> That's the scary bit :D
<bigcalm> Don't forget them
<diplo> No chance of that, they are close to exploding point they are so excited
<diplo> Didn't think I'd get them to sleep
<bigcalm> Evening popey
<popey> pip pip
<popey> not staying long
<Azelphur> popey: you still use rsnapshot?
 * bigcalm thinks that Claire is getting ready for bed and popey is making the most of the personal time ;P
<bigcalm> And I still don't know how to spell her name, do I?
<popey> hah
<popey> Azelphur, yes
<popey> bigcalm, not quite, got an urgent mail from work
<Azelphur> popey: it stopped working for me, it moves the files but never runs rsync :(
<bigcalm> Eugh
<popey> Azelphur, checked the log?
<Azelphur> yea checked everything, ran it in verbose, etc
<Azelphur> it just shows it doing the rm and mv operations, and then not rsyncing anything.
<popey> interesting
<Azelphur> indeed
<popey> wfm on 12.04
<popey> checked it yesterday
<Azelphur> any chance I could nab a copy of your config?
<Azelphur> maybe if I start from your config, then I have a "known working" base as it were
<popey> not easy to do right now
<popey> am just off to bed, and on 3g
<Azelphur> ok, maybe tomorrow :)
<popey> unlikely, i'll be on a beach
<Azelphur> what beach?
<popey> saturday afternoon ping me
<Azelphur> ok :)
<popey> paignton
<Azelphur> fun :)
<popey> very
<popey> nn
 * bigcalm heads off to bed to read more Symfony2 documentation
<bigcalm> Toodles
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/suprengr/
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/August/2012-08-09-225721_1235x485_scrot.png anyone have any idea how this is happening?
<ali1234> you copied files to a disk that wasn't mounted, as root
<Azelphur> eh?
<ali1234> then mounted the disk, shadowing the files
<Azelphur> I havn't messed with mount
<ali1234> that is not necessary
<mgdm> also, often filesystems reserve X percent of space for the root user
<mgdm> *and*, df is horribly inaccurate
<Azelphur> ali1234: ok say that happened, how would I fix it?
<ali1234> manually unmount the partitions mounted in media and then look inside the mountpoints
<ali1234> manually as in with umount
<Azelphur> oh, I understand what your saying now
<Azelphur> ali1234: nope, unmounted everything and all the folders are empty
<Azelphur> maybe that issue is happening in /home?
<ali1234> maybe
<Azelphur> suppose I'll have to drop to a livecd to find that out
<Azelphur> ali1234, http://i49.tinypic.com/2ni3db6.png hmm, guess ghosted files is out?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> looks like file system corruption then
<Azelphur> meep
<Azelphur> run fsck.ext4?
<ali1234> sure
<ali1234> fsck -n
<Azelphur> ali1234, sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1 says the drive is clean
<shauno> have you tried "df /" and "df -i /"  ?  if you have a lot of small files, you can run out of blocks & inodes long before you actually run out of 'space'
 * Laney has tandem lust: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-SUPER-GALAXY-TOURING-TANDEM-REYNOLDS-531-FRAME-/110930741474?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item19d3fcc8e2
<Azelphur> shauno, trying that now
<shauno> it's fairly rare under regular usage, but you don't always strike me as 'regular' ;)
<Azelphur> yea, I'm weird
<Azelphur> Inodes 7317520, Iused 616965, IFree 6700555
<Azelphur> is that bad?
<shauno> nope, that's plenty
<Azelphur> plenty as in normal or plenty as in we've isolated the problem? XD
<shauno> normal, sadly
<Azelphur> gah
<Azelphur> shauno, http://pastebin.com/appB97Pw
<Azelphur> seems like we're out of ideas D:
<shauno> that 0 blocks free is why things are reporting 100%.  (your inode count is fine though; or better than fine, that's a lot of large files, not a lot of small files)
<shauno> and it does look like you have 5% or so reserved for root.  you can knock that off with tune2fs, but it's still not a whole lot of margin to play with
<Azelphur> shauno, yea, but I actually have less than 10GB of data on this drive
<Azelphur> and it's a 120GB drive
<christel> meeeep
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> YAY FOUND IT
<Azelphur> rsnapshot created a backup of a bunch of stuff in /var/ and the files are owned by root so baobab couldn't even see them
<Azelphur> there we go, 9.1GB used 97GB available, woo \o/
<n1md4> Everything in 1 fs .... Ouch :P
<n1md4> It's all about no swap, and lvm!
<n1md4> (obv no lvm on /boot, that = headache!)
<Azelphur> n1md4, I don't do that?
 * Azelphur is also taking the opportunity to overclock more
<n1md4> just that pastebin, only sda1
<Azelphur> n1md4, was in a livecd so I could unmount things
<Azelphur> in an attempt to figure out what was going on
<n1md4> although a 2nd look .... right ;)  only just noticed!
<Azelphur> trying to squeeze more out of my 3ghz i7
<Azelphur> it's been running stable at 4.2
<n1md4> I've an i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz ... I feel puny :P
<n1md4> laptop though, and already runs warm!
<n1md4> 72C apparently
<n1md4> you oc from the bios?
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> n1md4, yep
<Seeker`> only 4.2?  pfft
<Azelphur> Seeker`, I know man, it won't let me go any further
<Azelphur> it's being lame D:
<Seeker`> :(
<Azelphur> Seeker`, pushed the voltage all the way up to 1.45, as high as I'm willing to go lol
<Seeker`> ouch
<Seeker`> what sort of i7?
<Azelphur> 950
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Azelphur> oh wait here we go, it booted at 4.4 :O
 * Azelphur begins stress testing
<Azelphur> I have a feeling my CPU temp is gonna be a bit too high at this voltage
<Azelphur> lol, and there's the crash
<Azelphur> so yea, 4.2 is as far as this will go
 * Seeker` has a 3930k @ 4.7GHz
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> it does 4.2 at only 1.325v though
<Azelphur> so, can't knock that
<Azelphur> Seeker`, hmm, I think my ram is rated for 1.5v and my bios only has it set at 1.43
<Azelphur> "QPI/DRM Core Voltage: 1.43750" the bios says, and my ram is corsair vengeance ddr3 1600
<Azelphur> says on the corsair site "tested voltage: 1.5v" in the specs
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-10
<directhex> pfft, all this modern overclocking
<directhex> in my day, the key to overclocking was a lead pencil!
<Azelphur> lol
<directhex> the great thing about the athlon multiplier unlock was when they started lasering a gap between the contacts, to prevent you from drawing a connection on with a pencil. lots of guides to using superglue and two razorblades to bridge the lasered channel
<directhex> actual solution? curved line around channel, rather than straight line through it :)
<Azelphur> directhex, so any idea on my RAM? :P
<directhex> all my knowledge is obsolete
<Azelphur> :(
<knightwise> morning everyone
<shauno> morning? I'm still in denial
<knightwise> Lol
<knightwise> morning Shauno
<knightwise> Playing around with my Google NExus here
<jacobw> morning
<AlanBell> morning
<DJones> Morning
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning
<daubers> o/
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh man... "Open-air quantum teleportation performed across a 97km lake"
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/08/open-air-quantum-teleportation-performed-across-a-97km-lake/
<christel> morning pretties
<bigcalm> Good morning everybody :)
<christel> HELLO bigcalm!
<bigcalm> Hello hello christel :)
<bigcalm> How are you my dear?
<christel> i am well! drinking coffee with my mother and watching the boy wonder play with my old old old toys!
<bigcalm> :)
<christel> how are yooooou
<bigcalm> Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiired, longing for the weekend
<bigcalm> Thankfully, there is one just around the corner
<christel> aww :D
<bigcalm> Excited that I'm getting a hair cut tomorrow - I am getting old
<christel> haha
 * TheOpenSourcerer gives himself a #3 around the garden. Then asks his wife to finish him off.
<bigcalm> o.O
<christel> haha
<oimon> bigcalm: me too
<oimon> bit nervous
<bigcalm> Wee, server reboot time
<bigcalm> Hazar
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<bigcalm> Laaaaaaaaaaaaagy
<Dave2> was that meant to be laggy?
<bigcalm> No
<bigcalm> I refuse to spel corectlly
 * MartijnVdS calls the language cops
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<oimon> morn
<brobostigon> morning oimon
<oimon> how's tricks
<oimon> how can you full-screen an rdesktop session in windows? i thought ctrl-alt-enter did it, but no :(
<bigcalm> You might have better luck with Remmina (I know I have)
<oimon> i like remmina a lot , but i'm dual booting my work laptop into vsphere client OS atm
<oimon> i was just looking at the donations graph for linux mint http://www.linuxmint.com/donors.php . even more interesting is the huge spike in sponsorship this year at the around $7k permonth from 1 sponsor alone http://www.linuxmint.com/sponsors.php
 * AlanBell wants to see more spice racks
<knightwise> hey AlanBell how are you
<AlanBell> hi knightwise, how is your spice rack?
<knightwise> Depends on what you are referring to :)
<knightwise> all our spices are in a drawer :)
<jardag> i have installed 12.04 and there are no menus in firefox, any ideas?
<brobostigon> jardag: move your mouse over the global menu, in the top left hand side.
<knightwise> hey brobostigon how are you today
<brobostigon> knightwise: my eczema feels abit painful, and itchy, otherwise fine. and you?
<jardag> brobostigon: there is no global menu, maybe i have chosen wrong install option
<knightwise> Doing fine. Office is starting to look like Neo's room from the matrix
<brobostigon> knightwise: :)
<knightwise> 2 laptops , 2 tablets , 2 phones and a lot of junk$
<brobostigon> jardag: do you have unity, xfce, kde ?
<knightwise> playing around with the google nexus i got yesterday
<brobostigon> knightwise: i am trying to work out, how to root mine.
<jardag> brobostigon: i have ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<brobostigon> you need to turn ff's menu's backo n again, inside ff itself.
<jardag> brobostigon: i don't know how to
<knightwise> brobostigon: might be a dumb question , but what are the perks in rooting it ?
<brobostigon> jardag: you should be able to right click and get a popup from one of ff's title bars.
<brobostigon> knightwise: backups for example.
<knightwise> "backed up apk's you want to install you mean ?
<brobostigon> knightwise: also systems settings, etc, that kind of thing, so for example, i can go into recovery, and do a nad backup, ie, a controlled system state, so if something happens, i can just flash it back. and have a saved system state.
<oimon> the ability to take an image of your phone/device is crucial IMO
<directhex> wp7 forces backups on you. can't install a firmware update without it taking a backup first
<oimon> a dd image type backup?
<jardag> brobostigon: no menus in firefox ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<brobostigon> jardag: am now out of ideas. sorry.
<jardag> i thin it is a bug in the 64 bit version
<oimon> jardag was probably missing firefox-globalmenu package
<brobostigon> well, he did say he was using gnome, not unity. so that wouldnt have made any difference, as there is no global menu in gnome-shell/gnome3.
<oimon> ah, didn't see that bit
<brobostigon> [1;3C10:28:29 < jardag> brobostigon: i have ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<brobostigon> 10:28:29 < jardag> brobostigon: i have ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<davmor2> morning all
<brobostigon> afternoon davmor2
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
 * AlanBell hugs mysql indexes
<AlanBell> knightwise: lets see a pic of your spice drawer http://ratemyspicerack.com/
<knightwise> Lol AlanBell I think mine is a bit bigger
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/myriamrs/ is the most extensive collection so far I think
<bigcalm> LUNCH!
<Pendulum> hiya
<bigcalm> Hey :)
 * bigcalm slithers off
<davmor2> Pendulum: morning
<Pendulum> davmor2: how goes?
<davmor2> currently like waltzer round and round in circles :D
<brobostigon> any suggestions for good android games?
<BigRedS> Tank Hero!
<brobostigon> BigRedS: looks interesting, i will try it.
 * selinuxium looking up Tank Hero now...
<selinuxium> brobostigon: Dead Space
<brobostigon> selinuxium: let me look, also.
<jacobw> osmus
<oimon> x-construction
<brobostigon> :)
<Pendulum> davmor2: are you going through czajkowski withdrawal yet?
<davmor2> Pendulum: Nah I was picking on christel instead but now she has gone on holiday too, I mean who picks summer to go on holiday? ;)
<jacobw> it is quite cruel of them
<christel> haha
<christel> you may pick on me anytime! <3
<davmor2> christel: See that's a challenge I just can't refuse :D  How was your flight?
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: she was online the whole time..
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: christel is omnipresirc
<jacobw> what pastebin app does paste.ubuntu.com run?
 * bigcalm slithers in
<davmor2> bigcalm: how many big snakes are there in you area
<bigcalm> Just me
<davmor2> you're a big snake man you keep that quite at the coworking zap session yesterday
<bigcalm> Hissss
<bigcalm> Zap session?
<davmor2> bigcalm: zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap, zap.  Man did Tia curse you with memory lose :D
<bigcalm> Oh goodness. I had blocked that from my memory
<bigcalm> The dangers of working in public places
<bigcalm> Still more than 3 hours to the weekend
 * bigcalm grumbles
<Azelphur> Does anyone know what the law is that entitles you to return windows?
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: TIAs do have that effect.. memory loss.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transient_ischemic_attack
<TheOpenSourcerer> Azelphur: Try the Consumer Protection Act I think. There is/was also something from the EU a while ago that talks about "bundling" being bad.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hang on - I may have some old blog posts about this...
<Azelphur> TheOpenSourcerer: hi :), yea I've been reading your blog posts on this :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh OK.
<Azelphur> TheOpenSourcerer: feel free to look though maybe there's something I missed
<Azelphur> TheOpenSourcerer: I noticed you had success with Amazon too, I kinda dread going through lenovo (seems bad), but the EULA on win7 has changed and it specifically says take it to the manufacturer/installer now
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yes - the Win7 EULA makes it much harder to get a refund.
<Azelphur> indeed :(
<Azelphur> I'm hoping that I can just send them a video of the entire process, from breaking the seals on the box to wiping the HDD
<Azelphur> without having to ship it back \o/
<TheOpenSourcerer> "The Sale and Supply of Goods to Consumers Regulations 2002 requires that the retailer replace the faulty item, or if that is impossible provide you with a refund. The Sale of Goods Act gives you the right to partially reject items. Essentially you assert your ’statutory rights’. "
<TheOpenSourcerer> In this one: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2009/08/pressure-mounts-on-windows-tax/
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> so the main bit with that I'm interested in is partially rejecting items
<TheOpenSourcerer> If the retailer is awkward, then the way to a refund is avoid the trap of following the instructions in the EULA. Instead you request that the retailer replace the software with a version that isn’t ‘faulty’ (ie doesn’t have the additional terms and conditions imposed). You didn’t agree to them when you purchased the item and therefore they don’t form part of the contract of sale with the retailer.
<Azelphur> haha, so get them to replace win7 with winxp then refund that? XD
<TheOpenSourcerer> This is the key. When you buy the PC you do not agree to the EULA.
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> I havn't even opened the box
<TheOpenSourcerer> It isn't part of the deal.
<Azelphur> any suggestions on who I should contact first? Amazon or Lenovo xD
<TheOpenSourcerer> No - but I would "speak" to any supplier and explain what you want first.
<Azelphur> fair enough
<Azelphur> suppose I'll go to Amazon first then since you had success with them
<TheOpenSourcerer> You may be able to get a sale just because you could go elsewhere and potentially get a deal.
<Azelphur> ah, I already bought the laptop though
<Azelphur> it arrived today :p
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ah.
<Azelphur> TheOpenSourcerer: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/August/2012-08-10-150952_1908x1170_scrot.png making a start :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Good luck Azelphur
<Azelphur> ty \o/
<brobostigon> there we go, easy and painless, unlocking bootloader, installing cwm recovery and rooting, nexus 7.
<bigcalm> Good luck indeed
<Azelphur> The Ubuntu installer scares me, somehow it defaults to colemak for me now
<Azelphur> it's in my brain...it knows things
<shauno> I discovered my mac actually does that. it ships with en_GB set in the nvram, but changes to en_IE once I've set it up.  but stuffs that back in nvram so the installer is wiser next time
<shauno> makes sense I guess, but struck me as really sneaky when I found this table of stuff laying in nv
<Azelphur> haha, I had no idea something like that was even possible
<shauno> I think all kinds of odd tricks are going to show up, the more we move away from pcbios
<davmor2> bigcalm: zap
<christel> davmor2: oh yes! the flight had free wifi so i was most pleased :D
<davmor2> woohoo
<zleap> christel, nice
<Azelphur> Today is a great day, it's the first time in about 2 years that I've put the side panel on my case
<Flashtek> lol
<Flashtek> that makes it a good day ?
<Azelphur> sure xD
<Flashtek> you're easily pleased...
<Azelphur> :p
<Azelphur> I hate it when manufacturers modify the sockets on the home keys (F and J) so that you can't place them in any other slot :(
<Azelphur> Anyone know if it's possible to scp while preserving permissions?
<Azelphur> want to move my old home folder to my new home folder \o/
<Azelphur> I probably should use dd, thinking about it
<n1md4> Azelphur: rsync with -p
<n1md4> Azelphur: I hope too you get a refund on Windows!  That'll be a nice win!
<jacobw> Azelphur: rsync like it's 2012 :)
 * wayne__ Would love a refund on his windows license
<jacobw> n1md4: i didn't see your reply, sorry :)
 * jacobw is liking byobu
<MartijnVdS> byobu is fun
<jacobw> i'm still trying to work out nesting issues, but so far i'm enjoying it much more than the screen →  tmux transision
<jacobw> using the f-keys is much better :)
<jussi> right you people who rate spice racks... I want thoughts and suggestions for spices to put in a Lamb minced meat and vegetable soup the rack is here: http://ratemyspicerack.com/jussi01/
<MartijnVdS> jussi: Sage + lamb = yummy (not too much, it's quite strong)
<jussi> MartijnVdS: thanks!
<Flashtek> zleap: wake up
<zleap> sorry
<Flashtek> lol
<Azelphur> Woo, dding into bzip2 into netcat out of netcat into bzip2 into dd
<Azelphur> Linux is fun \o/
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: I've done the same with tar instead of dd :)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: also fun
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> for people who are familiar with royal mail, if I want to post a joggler (tablet pc type thing), Standard parcels should do it right?
<dogmatic69> Azelphur: I think its a large packet
<Azelphur> dogmatic69: I got letter, large letter or packet o.O
<dogmatic69> packet
<Azelphur> yea, then standard parcels should be the right thing hopefully
<dogmatic69> letter and large letter is something like max 20mm
<dogmatic69> thickness ^
<Azelphur> yea I just noticed, and packet is all "over XYZ" measurements
<dogmatic69> letter is std mail like you get from the bank etc. large letter is A4
<dogmatic69> yes
<Azelphur> yea :)
<dogmatic69> or a tube of x length max dia
<dogmatic69> Ipad sort of size box should be fine. If they are not to grumpy they will even go a bit over too
<Azelphur> http://cdn.electricpig.com.s3-external-3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/o2-joggler-review-6-440x286.jpg it's a box \o/
<dogmatic69> 610 x 460 x 460 mm seems to be the max
<Azelphur> yea joggler is smaller than tha
<Azelphur> t
<dogmatic69> Think its about 4 or 5 quid for first class in the UK
<AlanBell> evening all
<dogmatic69> I normally send tubes though, so might be different for boxes
<dogmatic69> sup AlanBell
<AlanBell> Gatwick is dead today
<AlanBell> nobody here
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Isn't it holiday season?
<MartijnVdS> shouldn't it be packed?
<MartijnVdS> or..
<MartijnVdS> did you chase everyone away?
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: try again on monday, when the games are over
 * MartijnVdS watches the women's field hockey final
<MartijnVdS> NED - ARG
<MartijnVdS> not as crushing as the men's NED-GBR yesterday
<dogmatic69> that was a right beating
<dogmatic69> and then GBR thrashed in the 3rd place game
<MartijnVdS> they were?
<n1md4> jacobw: Pffff not even sure what that reply was :P
<Azelphur> Is there an easy way to get laptop A to DHCP laptop B so that they are on a little private network with eachother?
<n1md4> why dhcp?
<Azelphur> well, anything will do
<MartijnVdS> just give them static IPs
<MartijnVdS> both in the same net
<MartijnVdS> done!
<Azelphur> I just want a fast way to move files from laptop A to laptop B
<n1md4> wired?
<Azelphur> how do I give them an IP?
<Azelphur> n1md4: yep
<n1md4> ip or ifconfig
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: either using network-manager, or "ip addr"
<n1md4> take your pick :)
<MartijnVdS> Oh use RFC1918 addresses :)
<MartijnVdS> it would be weird otherwise
<Azelphur> I can't seem to figure out how to do it with network-manager?
<n1md4> ip addr add 19.168.66.1 dev eth0
<n1md4> ip addr add 19.168.66.1/24 dev eth0
<MartijnVdS> 192.
<MartijnVdS> nog 19.
<MartijnVdS> not*
 * n1md4 typo monster strikes
<Azelphur> hehe
 * Azelphur tries that
<n1md4> you might need  .... "ip link set dev eth0 up" too.
<MartijnVdS> and .2/24 on the other machine of course
<Azelphur> indeed
<n1md4> Azelphur: You mean you don't have an openwrt gigabit router? :P
<Azelphur> all the ports are used but one :(
<Azelphur> 4 port switches are pretty useless
 * MartijnVdS has a WDR4300 from TP-Link with OpenWRT on it
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<MartijnVdS> gigabits AND 2.4GHz 802.11n radio, AND 5GHz 802.11n radio
<Azelphur> yea I have a linksys wrt610n dual band 802.11n
<Azelphur> omg, I think my Ubuntu USB stick went up the wall :(
 * Azelphur rages
 * n1md4 <3 TP-Link w/OpenWrt
 * jacobw has an actual wrt54gl
<jacobw> kind of old now
<MartijnVdS> I have one of those here as well, but I'm thinking of throwing it out
<Azelphur> that's frustrating, had a nice multiboot setup on that stick
<MartijnVdS> I also have some routers that came with "How to replace the standard software with DD-WRT" leaflets :)
<Azelphur> and now it just drops to busybox
<Azelphur> :(
<MartijnVdS> from Senao/Engenius
<jacobw> awesome
 * christel pokes bigcalm with a really pointy stick
<MartijnVdS> christel: hockey stick?
<christel> yes!
<christel> a sharpened one at that :D
 * MartijnVdS is still watching the women's final
<MartijnVdS> One big cut in the first half
<MartijnVdS> (as in, someone's face was cut open by a stick)
<christel> !!
 * AlanBell is watching a womens long distance
<AlanBell> while sat in tje airside pub
<christel> yus same
<christel> ok, i am not in the airside pub
<davmor2> AlanBell: is that not classes as stalking if you watch at a distance then?
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: long distance? Not the 4x400m relay?
<MartijnVdS> Where they broke the 1985(!) world record
<davmor2> christel: wheres the post card??????? you said there would be post cards to the list :P
<AlanBell> dunno what it is, not a relay
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: relay was.. 10ish minutes ago?
<AlanBell> 4:10 was the time
<christel> davmor2: haha but i've only just got here! :P
<davmor2> christel: pffffffffffffff excuses is all I can say :)
<AlanBell> no wifi on my plane
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Aww
<AlanBell> only on viking longplanes
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: what's this? 1066 all over again?
<christel> AlanBell: aww your plaen sucks :(
<christel> plane*
<MartijnVdS> plan*
<MartijnVdS> :P
<christel> haha
<MartijnVdS> 2-0 for NED
<Azelphur> grr,  I'm only getting 400KB/sec using dd over netcat :(
<davmor2> 2 wings, engines, fuselage, webbing, tail, cockpit,  I love it when a plane comes together
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: it's better than it falling apart
<davmor2> </hannibal impression>
<christel> i have been all domesticated today
<christel> i've made 3 litres of raspberry jam
<christel> norway clearly does weird things to me :(
<MartijnVdS> raspberries ♥
<MartijnVdS> christel: instead of pi?
<christel> hehe indeed
<MartijnVdS> woo, gold
<christel> well done netherlands
<hunter68uk> can anyone tell me the advantage of 32bit or 64bit i haver 32bit installed and was thinking of re-installing with 64bit but would i benefit?
<ali1234> no
<hunter68uk> ok :)
<hunter68uk> ok 2nd question :)
<hunter68uk> is there anyway i can get webcam to work with yahoo i have it working on most other chats
<sebsebseb> hi
<linuxloony89> has anyone got any idea's on how to get secondlife running well on ubuntu
<directhex> the client or the server?
<ali1234> i tried SL once, it ran extremely poorly
<ali1234> not because of the graphics but because the environments take forever to load
<ali1234> so you're walking along and get stuck, and then 30 seconds later a wall pops up in front of you
<ali1234> i dunno if the experience is the same on windows
<linuxloony89> on windows it runs pretty well on my laptop but on ubuntu it wont load a world at all,
<linuxloony89> directhex: client, trying singularity as it seems the lighter than the official client
<linuxloony89> I finally scrapped windows completely and the only application I miss is SL and desprate to get it running again
<directhex> ali1234, how long ago?
<ali1234> oh, couple of years
<linuxloony89> ali1234: it's improved incrediblely in the last year i would say
<sebsebseb> linuxloony89: SL is 3D?
<sebsebseb> or 2D?
<ali1234> it's 3D
<directhex> linuxloony89, so what's the issue? download, unpack, run?
<linuxloony89> the programme starts on ubuntu, but when you log in, it wont load any worlds, despite the fact it's fine on windows, same client and same system
<directhex> nvidia/ati binary drivers, 3d working?
<sebsebseb> linuxloony89: SL is made for Windows really
<sebsebseb> even if there is a Linux port, it's really a Windows  program
<linuxloony89> nvidia and run fine
<directhex> sebsebseb, wat?
<linuxloony89> and im using gnome classic instead of unity to help on graphic
<sebsebseb> directhex: I don't use SL, but I think it started off as  Windows program, and then ported to Linux?  that's what I meant
<sebsebseb> linuxloony89: Which version of Ubuntu?
<linuxloony89> 12.04
<sebsebseb> ok so you mean the Gnome fall back mode then really
<sebsebseb> which will eventaully be removed from GNOME it seems completly
<sebsebseb> I assume you mean that
<linuxloony89> that prob is the name, cant remember, but basically looks like gnome 2
<linuxloony89> but obviously not
<ali1234> it's called gnome fallback by gnome developers who want it to die, and gnome classic by everyone else who refuses to stop using it
<sebsebseb> I  don't use  SL, but I expect any Linux port,  won't be as good as the WIndows version,  with certain graphics cards and so on
<sebsebseb> certain graphics cards, that was meant to be above
<sebsebseb> or maybe just in general really whatever the card, depending on how it's been made
<linuxloony89> well the graphics card it nvidia geforce go 6600te/6200te
<sebsebseb> also you may have a NIvida graphics card driver, which is the best one you can get really, but even so,  it's not quite working as well as you would hope with SL,  and nothing can be done about that really since it's closed source
<directhex> sebsebseb, anything vaguely game-like that real people would want to play started on windows
<ali1234> nvidia driver works fine
<sebsebseb> directhex: that's not quite true
<ali1234> heh, yeah, quake?
<linuxloony89> yeah but hopefully will be joining linux
<ali1234> DOS, then SGI, then finally windows supported it
<sebsebseb> ali1234: also a lot of the games started on DOS even I guess,  and that's not WIndows :d
<sebsebseb> linuxloony89: hopefuly who will be joining LInux ?
<linuxloony89> the more main stream game developers, sorry
<sebsebseb> yeah and hopefuly not just supporting Ubuntu when they do that
<sebsebseb> altough I was reading about a distro the other day that can run well all of it really or pretty much,  Ubuntu DEb's,  Fedora  RPM's, etc etc
<directhex> linuxloony89, so what exactly happens to you when you try to log in?
<linuxloony89> it starts running the loading screen, gets to "requesting region capabilities@ then hangs
<directhex> linuxloony89, anything in the console output?
<linuxloony89> i check now
<linuxloony89> "listening for requests on tcp:127.0.0.1:44125"
<linuxloony89> "Initializing logging /home/rob/library/logs/vivox/, sdkserver, .txt. -i
<linuxloony89> thats the last to lines
<linuxloony89> directhex: I expect you ment in terminal?
<n1md4> linuxloony89: Gnome2 look-a-like ... Cinnamon by any chance?
<linuxloony89> n1md4not sure off the top of my head
<linuxloony89> In1md4: all i know is it's called gnome fallback
<linuxloony89> its really hard to type on this small keyboard..
<linuxloony89> directhex: tryed firestorm client, it's loaded a world but extremely slowly, but it's certainly an improvement
<directhex> linuxloony89, can you paste the output from "glxinfo" to pastebin.com ?
<linuxloony89> directhex: http://pastebin.com/QHPYYpWc
<directhex> wow, geforce 6000 still supported in that driver
<petrol-head> ~
<directhex> you might have more luck with an older driver - your card is supported in nvidia-173
<linuxloony89> version 173 or 173-with updates
<linuxloony89> directhex: so far not so good with 173, it's not got worse, not improved either, what about 173 - updates
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-11
<Azelphur> soreau: do you happen to know where the nautilus show desktop option is in 12.04? been searching for it for ages D:
<Azelphur> found it, yay
<soreau> Azelphur: where was it?
<christel> morning pretty little things
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> I can see the sea
<christel> i can see snow!
<christel> (at the top of the mountains)
<christel> is ireland wonderful and full of irish people? :)
<MartijnVdS> Land of Ire?
<christel> MartijnVdS \o/
 * christel hugs the dutch 
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS is from the nether regions
<jacobw> morning
 * AlanBell wonders if there are new spice racks to look at
<christel> nothing like a hot, spicy rack in the morning
<jacobw> :)
<christel> morning jacobw :)
 * jacobw is watching IND vs RSA hockey
<MartijnVdS> for 11th/12th place..
 * AlanBell squeezes into a wetsuit and heads for the beach
<MartijnVdS> Debian Squeeze 8-)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> new series who do you think you are, patrick stwert mentioned, :)
<brobostigon> patrick stewert*
<jacobw> the olympic music is bad :p
<MartijnVdS> how unexpected :P
<jacobw> i like the tawkwondo
<jacobw> greece vs turkey was intense
<Pendulum> hiya
<brobostigon> afternoonings Pendulum
<DJones> brobostigon: Was it you asking about android games the other day?
<brobostigon> DJones: yep.
<DJones> Thought so, wondered if you'd seen this http://www.reghardware.com/2012/08/11/ten_android_games_for_armchair_olympians/
<brobostigon> DJones: let me look, thank you.
<DJones> New article this morning & remembered somebody had been asking
<brobostigon> :)
<DJones> Timing is everything :)
<DJones> Maybe ElReg is answering IRC questions
<Liboan> ~
<popey> afternoon all
<jacobw> hey popey
<Pendulum> hiya popey
<sebsebseb> hi popey
<extrasolar> I have an interview tomorrow for a jr support analyst but no where onthe job description is there any technologies listed......
<extrasolar> I have no idea what they us
<extrasolar> e
<extrasolar> and I have a feeling I am going to get tested on something I know nothing about.......
<AlanBell> good interview for that job really
<AlanBell> every day is being tested on stuff you know nothing about ;)
<dogmatic69> is there something like pastebinit for images?
<extrasolar> I guess so
<extrasolar> I hope there's linux.........
<AlanBell> !imagebin
<lubotu3> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: I want a command line "imagebinit somefile.png"
<extrasolar> my CV and cover letter were 'linux based'
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: ah, right, probably curl with something or other
<dogmatic69> Might just make one then.
<AlanBell> http://argandgahandapandpa.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/command-line-script-to-upload-images-to-imagebin/
<dogmatic69> thanks
<extrasolar> The support role seems to have a lot of references to the word networking
<extrasolar> linux?
<extrasolar> perhaps?
<popey> a friend of mine asks... "if anyone has a rooted S3 and could send me the contents of /efs I'd really appreciate it"
<popey> anyone?
<extrasolar> I realse this is a guessing game
<dogmatic69> popey: S3 as in amazon S3?
<popey> no
<popey> samsung galaxy s3
<directhex> i can send them an update .cab file for a lumia 800. any good?
<popey> :)
<popey> i saw someone with a nokia device whilst on holiday, made me double take
<popey> it was light blue so thought it might be an n9, is the lumia done in that colour too?
<hamitron> yes
<hamitron> my lumia 710 has black and light blue covers
<popey> it looked like the shape of an n9
<directhex> popey, the n9 and lumia 800 are both available in blue, black and pink
<popey> ah ok
<directhex> there's also a white for one of them. i forget which
<popey> should have asked him what it was
<directhex> oh, saw a pink n9 in CEX yesterday, if anyone's desperate for one
<popey> how much?
<directhex> £220
<directhex> which is the going rate for a "poor condition" 16GB N9, as per http://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=nokia+n9&ispostback=1&mode=buy
<hamitron> :/
<directhex> meanwhile a new lumia 710 is a hundred quid
<hamitron> yeh, why I got it ;)
<directhex> thoughts?
<hamitron> 710 seems solid enough
<directhex> what did you replace?
<hamitron> ngage
<hamitron> ;D
<hamitron> well, still actually using ngage, not transferred my number yet
<MartijnVdS> ngage?
<MartijnVdS> isn't that.. a decade old?
<TheFred> hello
<hamitron> MartijnVdS: *shrugs* maybe, symbian 60 v2
<hamitron> hope my windows phone lasts as long ;)
<MartijnVdS> Windows phone, haha :)
<hamitron> I don't like apple, blackberry ones are not for me, and everyone goes android (and I like something different)
<MartijnVdS> but android is cool!
<hamitron> it is
<popey> pfft
<hamitron> I really wanted a galaxy nexus tbh
<hamitron> but my cheapness overruled that idea
<popey> given the first android phone was released at the end of 2008.. lasting 10 years.. hah
<hamitron> popey: I agree
<hamitron> :/
<popey> although apparently you can crowbar android 4.1 onto it
<AlanBell> bbc has an article about something called webinos
<hamitron> I just wanted a semi-smart phone "that works"
<hamitron> and cheap
<hamitron> with a quality feel
<hamitron> :)
<jacobw> CM10 will be based on 4.1
<hamitron> anyone got a nexus 7 yet?
<popey> hamitron, me too
<popey> hence why i got an iphone :)
<hamitron> iphone is cheap? :|
<popey> i overlooked that criteria :)
<popey> because your definition of cheap and mine differ
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> mine is sub£100
<hamitron> but it supports tethering, so can get a n android tablet if I feel the need
<directhex> tethering update finally landed \o/
<TheFred> samsung europa (payg) £45 and has teathering (Three network)
<TheFred> *tethering
<MartijnVdS> It's part of Android.. so any android phone would have it.. right?
<penguin42> vendors/carriers can nobble it can't they?
<MartijnVdS> Buy the phone separately :)
<hamitron> oh blast
<hamitron> forgot I need petrol, and station is closed now
<hamitron> :/
<MartijnVdS> stations close?!
<hamitron> till Monday
<hamitron> haha
<hamitron> so extra 10 mile trip now
<hamitron> :/
<jacobw> stations close?!
<Azelphur> ali1234: do you know if it's possible to identify what device(s?) are plugged into a specific USB port?
<hamitron> doesn't each port have its own number?
<Azelphur> dunno, lsusb doesn't seem to show anything specific
<hamitron> just looking at dmesg
<zleap> lshw
<Azelphur> zleap: hmm, that seems to just print PCI (sysfs) and then hang, haha
<Azelphur> oh no, there is goes
<zleap> i am sure there is some way it must address each port
<hamitron> I found a way
<hamitron> look at what you've physically plugged in
<hamitron> ;)
<zleap> ok
<Azelphur> hamitron: haha, I'm doing a funky conky layout
<Azelphur> seems like lshw doesn't do that
<jacobw> ls -Rl /sys/bus/usb/devices/
<penguin42> the mapping to physical usb ports is a bit random; you may have multiple controllers and then internal hubs
<Azelphur> indeed, confusing :P
<brobostigon> DSOTM  :)
<penguin42> ?
<brobostigon> apink flloyd album. dark side of the moon.
<penguin42> ah, I have heard of it
<brobostigon> :)
 * penguin42 doesn't have any PF in his colelction
<brobostigon> :(
<penguin42> the 'customer satisfaction' ratings on uswitch range from 58-64 - not much in it
<penguin42> sigh, coming to end of fixed tarriff on elec/gas - need to look around
<brobostigon> nick mason rocks.
<penguin42> who?
<brobostigon> the drummer for the floyd.
<penguin42> ah
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm_laptop> Ello peeps :)
<penguin42> hey
<ScoFoWL> hello
#ubuntu-uk 2012-08-12
<popey> morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<jacobw> morning
<AlanBell> morning
<christel> morning pretties
<MartijnVdS> Hello
 * jacobw waits for https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI to start at 1200 EST
<jacobw> EDT even .. US time zones /o\
<MartijnVdS> basic iterables?
<MartijnVdS> and algos?
<MartijnVdS> to quote the Clarkson: "How hard can it be?"
<popey> whats that in UTC?
<MartijnVdS> popey: you can ask google for the current time in Princeton, and it'll tell you :)
<MartijnVdS> 4:04 Sunday (EDT) - Time in Princeton, NJ, USA
<MartijnVdS> = nao
<jpds> So, 1600 UTC.
<MartijnVdS> jpds: now + 8 hours
<MartijnVdS> Sun Aug 12 08:06:07 UTC 2012
<MartijnVdS> so yes, 1600UTC
<jacobw> MartijnVdS: the first lecture is titled 'union find'
<jacobw> MartijnVdS: i don't know what that is yet :)
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: Only unionized coders know 8-)
<jacobw> haha
 * jacobw thinks of grosse point blanc
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<jacobw> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hey jacobw
<Pendulum> morning
<brobostigon> morning Pendulum
<Pendulum> brobostigon: how goes?
<brobostigon> Pendulum: not bad, could be better. and you?
<Pendulum> just waking up. it's about 6:20 here
<brobostigon> ah.
<christel> HELLO Pendulum YOU BEAUTIFUL YOUNG THING YOU <3
<Pendulum> christel: GOOD MORNING LOVELY :D
<christel> how are you my pretty :D
<Pendulum> I'm working the whole waking up thing. How're you?
<Pendulum> christel: How is the land of reindeer and raspberry jam?
<christel> it is BEAUTIFUL
<christel> and SUNNY
<christel> and warm
<hamitron> for now
<brobostigon> :)
<Pendulum> :)
<christel> hamitron: hehe yes
<christel> i shall eat MOOSE soon :D
<Pendulum> I want to eat moose. I missed a chance to eat moose (and elk) when I was in high school :(
<christel> aww
<christel> it is VERY TASTY
<christel> come with me to NORWAY and EAT ALL THE MOOSE
<christel> :D
<Pendulum> christel: was just going to say that I should do that :P
<christel> :D
<christel> yes!
<christel> there was a whale incident on friday
<Pendulum> how do you have a whale incident?
<christel> you go fishing in a small boat
<christel> and happily mind your own business
<christel> then a 20 metre long whale decides to JUMP out of the water and splash down next to your boat
<christel> and then you all spend hours with a racing pulse because it could so easily have landed on your boat crushing you all to pieces
<Pendulum> aww
<christel> we think it happened because there was some seismic blasting investigations nearby so it probably got frightened or something
<christel> they dont usually jump like that!
<Pendulum> I am glad it did not splash down on your boat!
<christel> my nephew is (now) all "oh i thought it was quite cool and not at all scary"
<Pendulum> What sort of whale?
<christel> (he is such a liar)
<christel> a fin whale (finback whale?)
<Pendulum> there are apparently 4 different names for it (of which you've given 2 ;) )
<christel> upon turning to run away another one popped up for air!
<christel> i must admit i would rather be surrounded by ubuntu folk than whales!
<christel> oo
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> but whales are pretty!
<AlanBell> beats most stories about the size of the one that got away
<AlanBell> we have just been fishing but got nothing over 3cm
<christel> ah.. the one that got away.. why yes, he was rather lar..wait whales?
<christel> awww
<christel> that is rubbish fishing
 * christel can beat 3cm
<Pendulum> haha
<MartijnVdS> https://metacpan.org/module/Moose ?
<christel> http://imgur.com/a/mTCkR the fin of the whale pre-jump
<christel> and the "catch" (bar whale)
<MartijnVdS> christel: was there also a bowl of petunias?
<christel> hahaha
<christel> no petunias :(
<christel> AlanBell: you can come to norway with pendulum to eat moose and whales and fish big things
<popey> its bbq weather!
 * popey has ribs in the slow cooker
<Pendulum> christel: yay for yummy foods!
<christel> mmmmfoods \o/
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with skype on ubuntu 64bit, camera is upside down. I tried using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so and/or LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so but I keep getting error "preload ignore"
<pr0ph3t> p.s. after preload I run skype:=> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<pr0ph3t> right, if anyone asks, it's because the command is LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<pr0ph3t> now I need to find out why if I change cursor theme it does not show properly, ubuntu 12.04
<christel> almost moose o clock \o/
<penguin42> moose o clock?
<christel> yus! :D
<penguin42> which moose is that?
<Pendulum> christel: yay for moose o'clock \o/
<christel> the kind that tastes good \o/
<penguin42> christel: Chocolate moose?
<penguin42> M&S sell chocolate moose and they also sell lemon moose - why would you ever have lemon moose if you could have chocolate moose?
<Pendulum> penguin42: I could see layering the two. It would make a good combo
<christel> noooo...  i am not sure chocolate or lemon would work with my moose
<Pendulum> penguin42: I do believe christel is talking about Norweigian moose, though
<penguin42> Pendulum: Hmm not sure about lemon+chcolate, orange goes well with chocolate
<Pendulum> so does lemon
<penguin42> hmm, never tried that - must
<Pendulum> (I like lemon+chocolate more than orange+chocolate, actually)
<penguin42> christel: Is this a roast moose?
<christel> yesss
<christel> :D
<christel> mind, venison works with chocolate
<Pendulum> Is moose similar enough to venison in taste that it would be worth trying the combination?
<jacobw> evening
<MartijnVdS> \o
<AlanBell> spice girls night \o/
<penguin42> oh dear
<brobostigon> exavtly penguin42 :)
<brobostigon> exactly*
<brobostigon> i have heard, the who, will also be playing.
<ali1234> who's after what?
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/dan/ another rack added
<AlanBell> popey: how is your rack?
<penguin42> does it take marks off for spelling rude words out?
<penguin42> with the spice...
<AlanBell> dunno, depends how people rate it really ;)
<AlanBell> penguin42: lets see it
<penguin42> AlanBell: I haven't got one, my concept of spice extends as far as cinnamon, and nutmeg for apple crumble and rice puddings respectively
 * AlanBell agrees
<AlanBell> most of them are a mystery to me
<Dave2> I bought a spice that is actually five spices today
<AlanBell> pics plz
<Dave2> But I don't have a spice rack
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/share-your-rack/
<Dave2> I wish I had a spice rack
<Dave2> http://temp.jpgclan.com/2012-08-12-spices.jpeg this is my collection of spices and things that would go in a spice rack if I had one
<Dave2> But I don't have a dedicated storage location :(
<Dave2> (They were already out)
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/share-your-rack/ is where that should be posted!
<penguin42> anyone posted any racks without spice?
<AlanBell> well there is one that is a tray, and a couple of drawers
<AlanBell> nothing spiceless, that would be a bit odd
<AlanBell> well a herb rack would be OK I guess
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: I have lots of herbs and spices, but no rack
<penguin42> AlanBell: Well, an empty one would seem valid - if it's someone wanting their rack to be rated
<jacobw> what distinguishes spices from herbs?
<SuperEngineer> jacobw: seeds vs. leaves
<SuperEngineer> [eveninks all]
<SuperEngineer> jacobw: corriander - spice in seed form, herb in leaf form
<MartijnVdS> colander - neither herb nor spice
<SuperEngineer> ..ginger... that's a root - go figure
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: so.. spice or herb?
<SuperEngineer> colander bad for grinders!
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: a sperb?
<MartijnVdS> ...
<SuperEngineer> suffice to say ginger is not a herb - the leaf rule counts, most people say "spice" [though english think it's a cake or biscuit
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<jacobw> excellent, i did not know that :D
 * jacobw loves knowledge
<jacobw> i guess you can solve the ginger problem by considering seed vs not seed
<jacobw> minus all the things are something else like fruits or berries
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: In dutch "kruid" ("herb") is the leaves and stems (except in plants from the tropics), "specerij" is "everything else"
<jacobw> i already feel racist for saying "ginger problem" :(
 * AlanBell would like to see a Dutch spice collection
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: I have a spice drawer, not a rack :)
<AlanBell> unracked collections are fine
 * MartijnVdS fetches the camera
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: methinks ginger might be a specerij
 * SuperEngineer has a spice tray - it contains herbs ;)
 * hamitron 's idea of spice collection is.... salt
<SuperEngineer> hamitron: so pepper would be your herb?
<hamitron> herb? don't do
<hamitron> ;)
<AlanBell> salt is a rock
<hamitron> adds flavour anyway
<SuperEngineer> hamitron: jamacan herb... much better when schmoked not cooked :0
<SuperEngineer> AlanBell: salt is a salt... chemically speaking ;)
<jacobw> a rock is a salt, chemically speaking
<jacobw> omg recursive definitions
<SuperEngineer> I hope my area manager likes knowledge... I just to his rude email sent to my home/private email, not the works email address...  I don't think he'll like my reply :D
<SuperEngineer> *replied to
<jacobw> did you inform him of his disagreeableness?
<jacobw> sometimes people don't don't consider such informations as motivated by one's desire to share knowledge :(
<SuperEngineer> ...when he threatens disciplinary tomorrow - considering telling him he's lucky he got a reply & didn't get his pooter remotely snafu'd as he deserved ;)
 * jacobw think someone's read too much BOFH
 * SuperEngineer might be looking for new employer soon ;)
<SuperEngineer> jacobw: hope you didn't mean me... I'm a nice guy... honest
<jacobw> i like BOFH too
<jacobw> :D
<hamitron> bofh?
<SuperEngineer> hamitron: not for public family channel, sorry
<shauno> speaking of remote snafus, I've been waiting 2 days for a stolen laptop to checkin.  patience is not my strong suit
<SuperEngineer> hamitron: install package "wtf".. you may get it from that
<jacobw> hamitron: http://bofh.ntk.net/BOFH/
<hamitron> ty
<hamitron> oh noes, my map of the site at work went through the wash :/
<jacobw> not available electronically?
<hamitron> no
<jacobw> sad panda
 * MartijnVdS shows off his herbs
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: yeh!
 * MartijnVdS waits for -- probably -- someone to moderate the submission?
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell? :)
<MartijnVdS> oooh
<MartijnVdS> Doctor Who promo on BBC One
<SuperEngineer> popey: +1 for Skycat flickr site !!!! ;) [not a request, a demand!]
<MartijnVdS> reddit.com/r/popeycats/
<MartijnVdS> ?
<popey> :)
<popey> he's now under my desk
<popey> crawling around in the wires
<popey> if I go offline...
<SuperEngineer> ..or as ShyCat says... whoops!
<SuperEngineer> *SkyCat
<SuperEngineer> [freudian slip there]
<MartijnVdS> SkyNet?
<penguin42> shauno: Possible the thief isn't that stupid ?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: if he wasn't stupid, why would he've had to resort to stealing?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Well, I was speaking relatively - I mean perhaps they get told not to turn them on etc
<hamitron> why work for something, when you can take it?
<hamitron> oops, shouldn't say that out loud ;)
<shauno> always a possibility, but I'll be watching for the checkin regardless :)
 * MartijnVdS steals everything hamitron owns
<hamitron> :/
 * SuperEngineer points finger at stolen goods
<hamitron> MartijnVdS: sorry to disappoint you
<hamitron> ;D
<penguin42> shauno: For reference; what type was it and where was it lost?
<shauno> 5yo macbook, dublin airport
<shauno> not a huge loss, just hoping I can get a shot at nuking the home folder
<penguin42> shauno: Disk encryption!
<MartijnVdS> popey: is that the WC's microphone? :)
<popey> heh
<popey> i have no idea who the WC is ;p
<MartijnVdS> popey: yet he left his mic with your cat 8-)
<MartijnVdS> oooh
<MartijnVdS> Patrick Stewart's voice!
<MartijnVdS> (BBC1)
<mgdm> He's on Twitter now
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: yeah, I saw.. coolness :)
<mgdm> http://twitter.com/SirPatStew for anyone who might not have seen
<dwatkins> :D
<SuperEngineer> nearly time for olympics close... nice to see the winners highlights again [not boring]
<hamitron> ofc ;/
<DJones> To be honest, I'll be glad when they get to the closing ceremony, I feel as though I've seen the hilights they're repeating about 100 times already
<SuperEngineer> DJones: what?  surely this is the first time, isn't it?  ;)
 * SuperEngineer looks forward to live Muse
 * mgdm is listening to them right now
<SuperEngineer> mgdm: :)  [& people thought only fishermen came from Teignmouth!?]
 * SuperEngineer wonders - in the panoramic views of London tonight... will they include that smoke from the fire going on atm?
<MartijnVdS> probably
 * SuperEngineer wonders if can we claim a late gold medal for biggest fire
<MartijnVdS> The Great Fire Returns
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<penguin42> 'London Fire Commissioner Ron Dobson said: "We've not seen a fire of this size in London for several years - it's certainly a dramatic end to the Olympics for the London Fire Brigade.'
<MartijnVdS> "Several years" -- 4 centuries?
<penguin42> well, it's not that large a fire
<MartijnVdS> don't last year's riots count then?
<MartijnVdS> weren't there a few warehouse fires/
<penguin42> no single fire that big?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: ah but were they in London?
<MartijnVdS> several awere
<MartijnVdS> -a
<penguin42> (Wasn't there a big Sony distrobution warehouse that went up?)
<mgdm> Yep
<SuperEngineer> In a special surprise for the Olympics close, or a sheer act of depression at not hosting the games, Dagenham sets itself on fire.
<MartijnVdS> Dagenham.. from the smile?
<popey> from the dustbin
<MartijnVdS> further out than Barking
<MartijnVdS> "He's _dagenham_" vs "He's _barking_"
<ali1234> you know what windows needs?
<ali1234> instead of anti virus
<MartijnVdS> provirus?
<ali1234> someone should just make a tool that just lists the legitimately useful files
<MartijnVdS> like.. signed package content lists?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> except
<ali1234> you could run it after the fact
<ali1234> and it would say "this file belongs to skype" or whatever
<ali1234> so like a virus signature DB
<ali1234> except with signatures for the legit files
<ali1234> basically anti virus by white-list instead of black- and grey-list
 * SuperEngineer is confused. ali1234 just mentioned "windows" and "useful" in same sentence... nooooo!
<popey> ali1234, like rkhunter?
<ali1234> maybe
<ali1234> no, not like that
<ali1234> i must be able to run it after the fact
<MartijnVdS> like the md5sums files in Debian packages... is there a check tool for those/
<ali1234> scenario: someone gives me 2 laptops and says "copy all my files and software to the new laptop"
<ali1234> i need a piece of software which will inspect every file on the hard drive and tell me if it's a) part of a software package (and if so, which one), b) part of windows configuration, c) user data file, or d) virus
<directhex> yeah, won't happen
<directhex> windows has no coherent tracking of file ownership WRT installers. there's no standardization
<MartijnVdS> Not even in Win8 with the app store thingy
<MartijnVdS> ?
<SuperEngineer> if anyone watching the closing ceremony *and8 is using twitter... I heartily recomment Queen_UK, PrincePhilipDoE & Charles_HRH are immwdiately followed.  not advertising anything except a sense of humour
<MartijnVdS> does she have a problem with her voice?
<MartijnVdS> or is it just that there's no autotune
<MartijnVdS> ah, traditional British music
<MartijnVdS> pots + pans clanking
 * SuperEngineer congrats opener for singing a whole song through her nose
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: I don't know her, but I think she's usually autotuned?
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: ditto - but I would suggest next time she should be auto-stopped
<MartijnVdS> hey, is that Peter Pettigrew?
<MartijnVdS> yes.. Timothy Spall
<MartijnVdS> all that paper.. and no paper planes
<SuperEngineer> darn! that's why I get funny looks when overtaking other vehicles... I've not got newspaper covering my car!
<MartijnVdS> no queen?
<AlanBell> bonkers!
<SuperEngineer> in a helicopter somwhere?
<SuperEngineer> Queen_UK Yes, it's true, one's at home with a gin. Harry took one's ticket. #closingceremony
<AlanBell> delboy and rodney :-)
<MartijnVdS> Madness!
<MartijnVdS> they're old!
<MartijnVdS> Why all the orange though?
<AlanBell> sing up Suggs
<MartijnVdS> Has our queen finally exercised her right to the English throne?
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: did you see my spicerack post? I think it's in moderation limbo?
<MartijnVdS> pet shop cyclists
<AlanBell> yes, I was out crab fishing
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: cool :) catch anything?
<AlanBell> no
<MartijnVdS> had a good time then?
<AlanBell> was swimming in a shoal of fish
<AlanBell> that wss cool
<MartijnVdS> Are these the spice girls?
<zleap> MartijnVdS, aparently they are in the closing ceremony,  which to me is a good reason to be here and not watching it
<MartijnVdS> zleap: nah this is some boy band.. :)
<zleap> ah
<MartijnVdS> same target audience
<zleap> dunno then
<MartijnVdS> caption said "One Direction"
<SuperEngineer> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
<AlanBell> 1D my kids tell me
<zleap> well they are more modern, space girls are from the 90's i think
<mgdm> One Dimension more like
<zleap> lol
<MartijnVdS> Justin Bieber * 5
<SuperEngineer> 0D my brain tells me
<zleap> i have heard of them,
<SuperEngineer> these bin dancers are so ashamed they use the bins to cover their faces!
<zleap> bin dancers
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: and other parts
<zleap> playing a day in the life from sgt pepper atm,
<zleap> i like the demo of that from the beatles anthology
<SuperEngineer> Danny Boyle - please come back & rescue this - I'll even give an Ubuntu live CD *free of charge*
<MartijnVdS> Bad case of the mumbles
<zleap> rigth after he says had a smoke, somebody spoke and i went in to a dream,  you can hear paul say oh sh*t then after the song he asks john if people are going to be suspicious
 * MartijnVdS reloads ratemyspicerack
<zleap> ok
<AlanBell> boring song
<MartijnVdS> mumbly singer
<mgdm> which?
<mgdm> they've all been mumbly :P
<zleap> AlanBell, which
<AlanBell> waterloo sunset
<MartijnVdS> OMG CLOWNS THEY'RE COMING AT ME NOW I CAN'T SLEEP
<shauno> erk, typing 'ratemy' into my browser, the first autocompletion suggestion was less than sanitary
<mgdm> CLOWNS ARE GONNA GET YOU
<MartijnVdS> shauno: poo?
<shauno> indeed
<zleap> got someone dressed in green atm, lol
<SuperEngineer> ooo another "singing through my nose" ditty
<zleap> winner of the dress like a cucumber competition 2012
<MartijnVdS> she looks weird, sitting down in that thing
<MartijnVdS> or she has short legs
<zleap> lol
<MartijnVdS> heh, 2 Dutch radio djs (who share a pet shop boys obsession) are still going wild on twitter :)
<zleap> ok
<zleap> who the heck is "Emeli Sande"
<zleap> some performer from the ceremony
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... is that a helicopter I hear taking off from Buck house?
<zleap> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2187295/Olympics-worker-arrested-online-child-abuse-charges-200-paedophiles-tracked-Twitter-just-hours.html#comments
<SuperEngineer> Elbow!!!! ;) ;) ;)
<zleap> i commented onthis earlier to point out that the internet was created in the USA and that it is different to the WWW or that the www forms part of the net,   so far the haven't published my comment,
<zleap> intenet and www being different things that is
<SuperEngineer> one day like ythis a year will do me right
<SuperEngineer> -y
<zleap> SuperEngineer, ?
<SuperEngineer> zleap - keep up boy
<SuperEngineer> .,...listen -now
<zleap> ok sorry
<zleap> TV is in other room,  computer is in office
<SuperEngineer> Dear BBC, we can do without the commentary, thank you very much. Regards, The Queen. [from Queen_UK on twitter]
<mgdm> SuperEngineer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk2xaeXnxlM
<MartijnVdS> aaaand the tape auto-reversed
<MartijnVdS> hello dancing Ukrainian girls
<SuperEngineer> If anyone was worried about the cost of all this - worry no more ;)
<MartijnVdS> you're paying?
<SuperEngineer> yup
<SuperEngineer> spent at least a tenner
<MartijnVdS> tetris!
<zleap> tetris is russian
<MartijnVdS> the BBC One HD H264 encoder has trouble with the blue lights in the helicopter views
 * zleap is looking at photos of denver broncos cheerleaders 
<shauno> I'm wondering how long the presenter had to practice that surname for
<Azelphur> popey: care to put your rsnapshot config up? :)
<MartijnVdS> Anyone waiting for the Spice Girls.. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/london-2012/9470803/Olympics-closing-ceremony-playlist.html
<MartijnVdS> go make some tea :)
<shauno> cracks me up that most the audience are trying to film it on their phones.  surely you'd just set the telly, and not spend the entire show staring at your battery meter?
<zleap> hmm spiacegirls vs cheerleaders
<MartijnVdS> shauno: also taking photos with flash
<MartijnVdS> which gets you lots of photos of shiny backs of heads
<zleap> http://myamazingamazonestores.blogspot.com/2012/08/curiousity-no-men-on-mars-humor-funnypic.html
<zleap> lol
<MartijnVdS> playlist on telegraph.co.uk still accurate
<SuperEngineer> I could have sworn John Lennon was the one
<SuperEngineer> ... thankyou
<jpds> I like the way the BBC brought the HHGttG into this.
<jpds> "Transferring data from zaphod-live.bbc.co.uk.edgesuite.net..."
<MartijnVdS> It never left the BBC :)
<SuperEngineer> getting worried now... please don't ruin it all bu wheeling out that McCartney idiot
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: not according to the schedule.. though Eric Idle will appear
<SuperEngineer> +1 to Eric Idle
<MartijnVdS> just before muse
<SuperEngineer> =1 to Muse :D
<SuperEngineer> Anyone rom the Olympics doping squad on uuk - hey, George Michael at the Olympics stadium
<brobostigon> lol
<brobostigon> the who. :)
<SuperEngineer> ooo - mod vs, rockers set to?
<MartijnVdS> kaiser chiefs
<brobostigon> :(
 * brobostigon rants,
<brobostigon> ohwell.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: "Wish you were here" coming up
<SuperEngineer> Roger Daltry's *changed*
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: david gilmour ?
<brobostigon> holy crap.
<brobostigon> no, sorry,.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/london-2012/9470803/Olympics-closing-ceremony-playlist.html
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: (spoiler)
<zleap> back later
<brobostigon> i was thinking for a minute, they were going to do that david bowie.
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: :)
<SuperEngineer> looks like the man who fell from mars went back... he's not live ;(
<brobostigon> nick mason, :)
<MartijnVdS> who ordered the Tim Burton movie?
<SuperEngineer> kill'em Annie - show the idiots some class - at last
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: haha
<Myrtti> it's basically top of the pops of 1987
<mgdm> I want Radiohead to show up and do something clattery and electronic
<mgdm> The National Anthem would do *very* nicely
<mgdm> imagine the lighting show!
<Myrtti> SuperEngineer: in the movie it wasn't Roger that sang Pinball Wizard anyway ;-)
<brobostigon> with floyd in am mo, it will be TOTP's from the late 70's
<SuperEngineer> Myrtti: you're right - it was me - I remeber it well
 * brobostigon giggles.
<Myrtti> "it's Prince Harry playing guitar!"
<MartijnVdS> nah it's Ron Weasly
<MartijnVdS> ey
<SuperEngineer> ... a breath of fresh air
<brobostigon> that was an amazing song, :)
<SuperEngineer> see - Brand *did* get back on the BBC
<brobostigon> at*
<brobostigon> get back at*
<Myrtti> if that's really him singing, he's not too bad
<SuperEngineer> oi - olympics doping squad - could be up for another here!
<brobostigon> lol
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<Myrtti> oh man :-D
<brobostigon> he is so miming this.
<MartijnVdS> O RLY
<MartijnVdS> :P
<brobostigon> yes.
<Myrtti> oh, that was a microphone, he really did sing that.
<brobostigon> wow
<MartijnVdS> it's Norman Cook!
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps :)
<brobostigon> good evening bigcalm :)
<MartijnVdS> howdy bigcalm
<brobostigon> but that was amazing, with rutherford and mason, :)
<MartijnVdS> oops video error :)
<jacobw> hehe
<MartijnVdS> gold, silver, bronze car
<brobostigon> it would be good to have a recoding of that song with those two playing together,
<MartijnVdS> (it's in the details people)
<MartijnVdS> uh
<MartijnVdS> https://twitter.com/stephenfry/status/234767983459831808
<mgdm> THIS IS TERRIBLE
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: it's DY-NO-MITES
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: bee gees, spice girls coming up
<MartijnVdS> well it's a bee gees song anyway
<shauno> I'm not sure there's enough beegees left for a convincing act anymore :/
<MartijnVdS> shauno: There aren't enough John Lennons for the Imagine bit either..
<brobostigon> well, atleast something decent is on next, wonderwall.
<MartijnVdS> Not long to Eric Idle too
<brobostigon> yeah :)
<Myrtti> Boris doing jiggy dance :-D
<MartijnVdS> Dutch party :)
<AlanBell> yay spice girls
<SuperEngineer> What would *really* be a gold medal ending for this?  Brian May, guitar, centre stage, anthem on guitar.
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: he's coming..
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: really?
<SuperEngineer> please say yes
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: /last telegraph
<MartijnVdS> and click the link :)
 * SuperEngineer is happy now
<brobostigon> SuperEngineer: and mason on drums, :)
<SuperEngineer> it gets better
<shauno> until you see who they've got standing in for freddie :/
<MartijnVdS> Jessie J..
<brobostigon> :(
 * Laney pokes the beady eye out
<MartijnVdS> elo
 * brobostigon joins in a sings.
<shauno> they're still playing live, they shoulda showed up
<brobostigon> yes.
<shauno> I was in bratislava recently, was surprised to see adverts for an upcoming show plastered everywhere
<brobostigon> cool
<brobostigon> shauno: which lineup?
<shauno> no idea, I stopped paying attention to them once I figured out the date was too far into the future
<brobostigon> ok.
<MartijnVdS> ♫ Always look on the bright side of life
<SuperEngineer> darnt gwumble folks
<MartijnVdS> he's really enjoying himself :)
<brobostigon> :)
<SuperEngineer> ...when you think of it, life a piece of .... go on Eric, I dare you!
<brobostigon> life of brian, :)
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: he did :)
<SuperEngineer> yeh!!!
<SuperEngineer> 10/10 Mr. Idle ;)
<MartijnVdS> "I finally had the budget I've always wanted to record this song"
<brobostigon> :) hehe
<SuperEngineer> Go for it Teignmouth boys!
<MartijnVdS> Mews
<brobostigon> muse*
 * MartijnVdS only has their first album
<brobostigon> i own none,
<directhex> i like 'em and i'm not ashamed to say it
<MartijnVdS> Wow.. that trick even works from beyond the grave
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> (20 years after Barcelona)
<SuperEngineer> A tribute to Fm is better than none - and it's in yer face ;)
<MartijnVdS> Curly Whites
<shauno> aye, the nutty professor look suits Dr May
<brobostigon> me astrophysicist, :)
<brobostigon> mr*
<SuperEngineer> his hair doesn't play guitar - his hands do
<MartijnVdS> shauno: Brian or James? :P
<shauno> I don't think James is a doctor :)
<MartijnVdS> shauno: He's a captain
<brobostigon> shauno: brian is.
<MartijnVdS> shauno: May received an honorary Doctor of Letters degree from Lancaster University on 15 July 2010.[13]
<MartijnVdS> shauno: So.. James is too
<shauno> seriously?
<shauno> brian earned his though :D
<brobostigon> but brian actually worked for his, it is a proper one.
<brobostigon> :)
<Laney> you don't get the title from an honourary degree
<SuperEngineer> ...and that folks - is how it's done!
<brobostigon> another amazing drummer, number two, :)
<shauno> ouch
<brobostigon> she cant sing this,
<MartijnVdS> s/this//
<SuperEngineer> the stadium's doing better than she is ;)
 * brobostigon cringes.
<brobostigon> you would have thought brian should know better.
<SuperEngineer> Freddie - get back in that grave - put the axe away - we'll take care of it for you
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: maybe they wrapped him in magnets, and put coils in his coffin
<shauno> know better .. he probably could have sang it better.  he's not bad in his own right
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: They need to get the electricity for this somewhere..
<SuperEngineer> it#'s ok Freddie - she's shut up now
<MartijnVdS> The Greasy Anthem
<brobostigon> shauno: i meant jessie j, couldnt brian have complained.
<brobostigon> SuperEngineer: :)
<shauno> brobostigon: aye, I'm just wondering if he would have made a better substitute
<brobostigon> shauno: definatly, yes, no question.
<SuperEngineer> if only they'd bring Brian May back  on at the end to play *our* national anthem
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: they'll drag out John Lydon for that
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: ;)
<SuperEngineer> is Sir Arthur camuggen carrying that flag?
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: the wc?
<SuperEngineer> yup
<MartijnVdS> Boris Yeltsin.. uh Johnson
 * brobostigon sniggers at boris
<SuperEngineer> the Brazillian anthem - as heard at every west end farce in the interval
<SuperEngineer> ...well sounds like it anyway
<dogmatic69> not sure if this has been seen https://twitter.com/Sundancer/status/234746971070558208
<SuperEngineer> that bloke with the brush has got a lot of news paper to get off the stae!
<SuperEngineer> *stage
<SuperEngineer> ..not faitr to give the job to one man only
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: That.. would be amazing :)
<dogmatic69> could not be more Team GB
<zleap> hello
<Azelphur> Does anyone know of a good tool to do incremental backups using rsync or an rsync like tool?
<zleap> cron
<MartijnVdS> cron + rsync
<Azelphur> Surely that eats up a tonne of drive space as it creates a full copy every time?
<MartijnVdS> no?
<Azelphur> explain in more detail?
<MartijnVdS> cp -la :)
<MartijnVdS> cp -la backup backup-previous
<MartijnVdS> rsync again to backup
<MartijnVdS> \o/ only diffs take up space
<Azelphur> ah, clever
<mgdm> Azelphur: I have used and like rsnapshot
<mgdm> but I"m not sure if it does that hard-linking thing
<MartijnVdS> maybe something with --link-dest= on rsync
<Azelphur> yea, I really liked rsnapshot, it's just that it is absolutely broken now
<Azelphur> and it seems abandoned too
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: rsnapshot is VERY picky about tabs in its configfile
<zleap> brb going t check something
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: it doesn't throw any errors, it doesn't say anything in -V, it just does nothing.
<Azelphur> no way to debug at all, I've been asking about it for days :(
<Azelphur> it's just making me want to stab things.
<mgdm> any file format that uses tabs differently from spaces can sod off
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: copy the demo config file, edit and make sure tabs stay the same
<mgdm> but I grudgingly accept rsnapshot
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: that's the thing, even the demo config file doesn't work!
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: Stränge
<Azelphur> yea, it's broke.
<Azelphur> popey says he's still using it, but it just does not work for me at all
<zleap> hmm,   I am sure sometimes when i exit xchat the desktop notifcations for xchat carry on displaying messages
<popey> hmm?
<Azelphur> can anyone doing it with cron give me an example?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Azelphur> popey: oh your here, can I have your config file yet? :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you want that
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: fun
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: it's a few scripts that use rsync + hard-link trees to do incremental backups
<popey> what changed?
<popey> hmm
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: I wonder how rsnapshot manages rotation, it just has like the past 7 days for example
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: it's a perl script.. :)
<popey> it just mvs them
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you can read Perl, can't you?
<Azelphur> popey: I dunno, my backups stopped working back in feb and I only just found out, so have no way of knowing really
<MartijnVdS> UTSL
<popey> hourly.0 to hourly.1 etc
<Azelphur> popey: haha, you've got the same problem as me?
<popey> no
<Azelphur> mine just mvs and never runs rsync
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: the mukerubel link has good scripts that work and rotate
<popey> what makes you think that?
<Azelphur> sorry, I took your response out of context
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: ok :)
<popey> do you see execution of rsync happening?
<popey> in the log?
<Azelphur> popey: no
<popey> does /usr/bin/rsync exist?
<popey> can you run it
<Azelphur> yes
<popey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 409416 Nov  8  2011 /usr/bin/rsync
<popey> look like that?
<popey> 12.04 here
<Azelphur> yep
<Azelphur> hmm, I think I might have just figured it out haha
<popey> oh?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: Vell? :)
<Azelphur> yep, \o/
<Azelphur> it doesn't run rsync if your not using the lowest time increment
<Azelphur> so I've been testing with rsnapshot -t daily
<MartijnVdS> it only rotates directories in that case
<popey> correct
<popey> plumb
<Azelphur> and rsnapshot -t daily just takes a copy of hourly
<Azelphur> *facepalm*
<Azelphur> that only took a week to figure out
<Azelphur> \o/
<mgdm> :D
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://i.qkme.me/3ogceg.jpg ?
<Azelphur> indeed.
<Azelphur> almost as good as the time i spent a few hours trying to debug code and wondering why none of my changes were taking effect, only to realise I was editing the wrong file \o/
<MartijnVdS> always the first thing to check :)
<shauno> oh I do that all the time.  edit the local copy, hit refresh on the server
<Azelphur> indeed :P
<Azelphur> yep lol
<MartijnVdS> shauno: just edit it live -- http://www.bnj.com/cowboy-coding-pink-sombrero/
<shauno> it's worse when you get it the wrong way around though, and you're editing the live copy, and wondering why you don't see any changes on stage
<MartijnVdS> shauno: and that's why "live" = debian package installed by automated tools :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> shauno: and I don't WANT a login on that box
<MartijnVdS> those scary sysadmin people can do that.. I'll write a document on how to configure the app :)
<Azelphur> in other news, I think my cool korean monitors are arriving tomorrow, DHL says they left germanly at 1700 today
<Azelphur> germany*
<MartijnVdS> Germanly?
<Azelphur> haha
<MartijnVdS> Did they win that many medals? :P
<Azelphur> I don't even know how I typod that one.
<MartijnVdS> you were googling "manly" things
<jpds> Azelphur: Chermanly*
<Azelphur> indeed \o/
<Azelphur> but yea gonna be interesting, apparently they use the same panels as the apple cinema displays just with a cheap PCB and case
<MartijnVdS> .. and 120V power? :P
<Azelphur> they come with free converters :D
<MartijnVdS> .. and Aussie connectors/
<MartijnVdS> ?
<mgdm> I now have a 27" iMac at work
<Azelphur> haha
<mgdm> since then, my 24" 1080p monitor looks rather low-res
<Azelphur> I think even most cameras will be low res compared to my monitor now
<Azelphur> 10240x1440 (4 x 2560x1440)  is a nice resolution xD (
<ali1234> er, no
<ali1234> video cameras maybe
<ali1234> you only have like 14MP there
<Azelphur> most cameras are 8 and below lol
<ali1234> no, most camera phones are 8MB and below :)
<ali1234> *most* : http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/808pureview/
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> ali1234: assuming most people won't spend more than £250 on a camera, http://bit.ly/PbOBrC
<Azelphur> seems like you get 10-16mp
<ali1234> exactly
 * Azelphur shrugs
<ali1234> then there's movies
<ali1234> the hobbit is being shot at 48 FPS, probably at 4K
<ali1234> or higher
<mgdm> I saw the BBC Super Hi-Vision demo
<mgdm> that was quite shiny
<mgdm> and blows your monitor out of the water
<ali1234> yes
<mgdm> also 22.2 surround sound, delivered by 37 speakers
<ali1234> framerate becomes more important at higher resolutions
<Azelphur> hehe
<zleap> i see the film producers are still bullying that pub called the hobbit sinply as they think its infringing on their IP, typical hollywood the pub has been there longer
<ali1234> cos you can't tell the difference if everything is just a blur
<ali1234> zleap: it actually *is* infringing on their IP though
<ali1234> really blatantly
<mgdm> There's someone I know who reckons that because TV is 25fps, but interlaced so you get 50 diffferent pictures per second, the Hobbit will just look like TV
<mgdm> I call BS
<ali1234> mgdm: that's true
<ali1234> interlace actually does work like that
<mgdm> (especially after seeing the SHV demo)
<zleap> but wasn'tthe pub called that before the movies were even made
<ali1234> zleap: yeah but not before the books were written
<mgdm> the main difference I saw that was during a relatively fast pan, at 60fps it looked like it was panning, unlike in 24p where it shudders and falls apart and looks terrible
<ali1234> you do know those movies are based on books right?
<mgdm> ali1234: aye, but there's far more to differentiate TV from a properly shot film than that
<zleap> but surely there is a context here, that the intention was more of a tribute to the books and author
<zleap> ali1234, yes
<ali1234> mgdm: not as much as you might think
<ali1234> there is definitely something to it, i've seen it myself
<ali1234> even when the TV is doing interframe blending you can see this effect
<ali1234> for example if you watch star wars, it looks like an episode of doctor who from the same time period (but with slightly better effects)
<ali1234> it's a really subtle effect
<ali1234> but if you noticed things like NTSC->PAL conversion on american sitcoms in the 90s then you will notice this too
<zleap> just been watching the birds from the 60's, you def see the have super imposed stuff over the original filming
<ali1234> or live TV vs recorded shows always looked different
<ali1234> when you watch some high framerate footage the first time it seems weird, weirder than HD did
<mgdm> There are TVs at work that take the 576i signal just before it goes to the Freeview encoders
<ali1234> but after a while it just becomes normal and everything else looks like rubbish
<ali1234> anyway regarding interlacing, yes, the two fields are both spacially and temporally different
<mgdm> if you look at those, and then look at 1080i signal after broadcast, you realise that 1080i HD over Freeview gets you back roughly to where you'd have been with a nice CRT and a line-of-sight to a nearish transmitter
<mgdm> ali1234: yeah, I know that
<ali1234> so it is neither 25 frames per second nor 50 frames per second, but kind of a blend of both
<mgdm> I mean, analogue transmitter
<ali1234> you can in fact feed a TV only top or bottom fields to get true 50FPS at half the resolution
<ali1234> and nasty scanlines
<ali1234> that's how games consoles did it
<ali1234> probably out of spec though
<mgdm> the compression that SD Freeview does is nasty and does 'orrible things
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> especially on dave
<mgdm> they probably have next to no bandwidth
<ali1234> i think they mus have nly bought enough bandwidth for a radio station and tried to put TV on it
<mgdm> heh
<mgdm> actually they have the same bandwidth as ITV1, apparently
<ali1234> well, ITV1 is usually pants as well
<ali1234> on dave they probably compressed the shows for archival more than for transmission
<mgdm> at work, the SD output isn't brilliant - the HD equivalent isn't bad, though
<ali1234> then recompressed for tx, you get double the artefacts
<ali1234> BBC usually does a good job
<ali1234> best quality pictures, and best test of your playback setup you're going to get on freeview HD is match of the day
<zleap> yeah only the bbc could do all day coverage of the olympics then do breaks to news which then report on the olympics with very little time to other news
<ali1234> instant way to tell if your fields are reversed is watch some football
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-05
<MooDoo> morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o MooDoo
<MooDoo> howdy MartijnVdS
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ello how's it going ?
<MooDoo> morning czajkowski AlanBell :D
<DJones> Morning all
<knightwise> morning everyone
<MooDoo> czajkowski: are you still enjying your new job?
<czajkowski> yup loving it
<MooDoo> czajkowski: awesome :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Traffic Light Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> 'ow do MooDoo
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning big
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> Oh, life
<bigcalm> Hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> how are you bigcalm
<davmor2> bigcalm: 'ow do lad
<bigcalm> Ug, sorry. Busy :)
<bigcalm> I'm fighting fires on a Monday morning. Business as usual
<bigcalm> How are you both?
<davmor2> bigcalm: I'm a lot happier now the mil is out of hospital, means I got a workday again and an evening woohoo!  But more important is the fact that she is a lot more comfortable which mean wifey isn't on edge any more and both of them are sleeping, which is fantastic :)
<MooDoo> bigcalm: monday morning = firefighting day, you should add that to your list JamesTait ;)
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> davmor2: that is good news indeed
<davmor2> MooDoo: JamesTait is too busy to be fire fighting and if he isn't I might get some time to test some stuff then he'll be too busy again :)
<JamesTait> MooDoo, every day is firefighting day, one way or another.  "Dad, I installed this minetest mod but it's not working." as soon as I stepped out of the shower yesterday - I hadn't even got dressed!
<JamesTait> davmor2, demos are out of the way now, so I think staging is a fair target.  I always welcome bug reports, especially if they come with patches. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: do eye patches count?
<MooDoo> arrrrrrrr
<MooDoo> davmor2: oh it's not pirate day?
<JamesTait> davmor2, only if it's one for each eye so I don't have to look at what you broke. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: hahaha
<davmor2> JamesTait: won't be till I know what else is happening with today to be honest but I can look after that :)
<knightwise> hey guys
<knightwise> I just plopped in a usb drive in my pc but its not showing up in /media
<knightwise> any idea where i can find out where it went ?
<MooDoo> can't you try mounting /dev/sdb1 assuming that's what it is?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: /var/log/kern.log
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: does it show up there?
<DJones> Does anything show up in dmesg when you plug it in
<davmor2> knightwise: gnome mount manager deals with it as I understand it so it would be under ~/.gvfs ....... I think
<knightwise> holdon , i'll check
<knightwise> /var/log/kern.log appears to be empty
<knightwise> i only see /dev/sdb
<knightwise> no sdb1
<knightwise> davmor2: i use Xfce (and only have remote ssh access to the machine i'm afraid)
<davmor2> knightwise: even so I think xubuntu is using gvfs in thunar I could be wrong though
<knightwise> i think its under sdf
<knightwise> davmor2: but i only have command line access unfortunately
<knightwise> yep , i think its under sdf1
<knightwise> and its a fat32
<davmor2> knightwise: sounds about right
<knightwise> gotit
<knightwise> mounted it
<knightwise> and its copying everything over right now
<dwatkins> freenx for teh win
<dwatkins> I so rarely touch my little server at home, its keyboard is covered in a layer of dust; then I need to use the GUI, I reconnec to the NX session I run on it.
<MooDoo> dwatkins: mins is in the garage rafters, need the step ladder out if i want to work on it :D
<dwatkins> I say server, it's really a netbook.
<MooDoo> lol mine is a dell pc :D
<Oli``> Rather odd question but does anybody have a couple of spare RaspberryPis? I might (pending a publisher's decision) be writing a book on networking them and could do with some more for testing things. I would only be looking to hang onto them for a month or so and if I broke anything I'd be happy to replace it, I'm just trying to avoid splashing out ~£50-70 on two or three boards I won't need for a long time. I'm an Ubuntu Member and moderator on Ask
<Oli``> Ubuntu so I'm fairly easy to track down if you're worried I'd run off with them. PM me if you think you can help. Thanks.
<Oli``> Oh and it's quite short notice. I'd be starting next week if I'm starting.
<ormiret> Is networking Pis any different to networking other Linux machines?
<Oli``> ormiret: No, not really but I think the publisher wants a book with Raspberry Pi in the title for teh moneies
<ormiret> :)
<Oli``> There are some things you just can't do (ARM incompatible) and some things that are slightly cooler with a low-power platform (building your own router, etc)... But for the mostpart it's all the same.
<dwatkins> I imagine the Pi is great for cheaply proving cluster-based applications work.
<mgdm> it's not exactly rapid, though
<ali1234> i'll buy you the raspberry pis for 30% of the book's royalties
<dwatkins> I had some issues with wifi on mine, I don't know what kind of network hardware the Pi has because it doesn't show up as a PCI device.
<ali1234> the only way you'd know is by reading the TRM
<ali1234> but apparently that is "too hard to understand" so they will not be releasing it
<dwatkins> bah, I was hoping it was just hidden in the dmesg, lsusb etc. or something
<dwatkins> I never had much luck with working out whether network interfaces were successfully detected, mind
<ali1234> there will be something in dmesg
<dwatkins> at least with most other devices, you can head or cat them to see
<ali1234> but the bottom line is it has "raspberry pi ethernet" effectively
<ali1234> because it is a system on chip, it does not use any standard hardware at all
<dwatkins> ah yes: [    3.206897] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0: eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-bcm2708_usb-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, b8:27:eb:a4:0f:cf
<ali1234> so it's usb
<ali1234> and the pi is well known for having duff usb
<dwatkins> indeed, my network connection used to drop on the first Pi that I got, as there were incorrect resistors on the USB interface
<dwatkins> it would be fine for a day or so, then drop when I started doing anything CPU-intensive
<MartijnVdS> don't they have special "Pi" chargers that give off 5.5V or something
<MartijnVdS> so the USB drops don't happen
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> and that would be a bad idea anyway since the pi has no on board regulator
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: they do reccomend you provide exactly 5 Volts, iirc, and have plenty of available current.
<ali1234> also voltage doesn't work like that
<Oli``> When I rule the world, it will
<ali1234> what you need is a stable (ie regulated) power supply
<dwatkins> you can check between T1 and T2 on the board to see it's got the right voltage actually reaching the important parts of the board, I think.
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: oh so that's why if you supply 5V, it measures as 4.something!
<ali1234> that produces 5v no matter what load (within the range the pi can use)
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: if the power supply suffers voltage drop under load, it means it's a crap power supply
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: https://www.modmypi.com/raspberry-pi-accessories/5v-2A-modmypi-raspberry-pi-power-supply
<ali1234> bumping up the output voltage isn't the right way to fix that because now the power supply is over volting when under low load
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: read that page, and the "Why"
<MartijnVdS> "USB specification allows for up to 5.25V for all 5V USB electronics"
<MartijnVdS> so they supply 5.25V
<ali1234> yeah i read that page and all i read was "wah wah we don't know anything abut electrnics, but this power supply goes up to 5.25 so it must be 0.25 better!"
<ali1234> the USB specification has absolutely nothing to do with te raspberry pi power supply, since it isn't a USB client device
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: except that its 5V lines are routed straight through to the "outgoing" USB ports
<ali1234> this doesn't mean that the pi itself can cope with 5.25v
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: and USB devices don't like <5V while they don't mind a few mV over
<ali1234> the spec actually says +-0.25v
<dwatkins> 0.25 volts is more than a few millivolts ;)
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: this one works though
<Oli``> Why can't we just be friends?
<Oli``> #ubuntu-uk in internet argument shocker
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: I have one of these (with a EU adapter), and it keeps my Pi stable, while my other "2A" charger doesn't
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: I really don't care *how* it works, just *that* it works :)
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: does your adapter convert 230 Volts to 220 Volts? ;)
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: Input: 100-240V @ 50 - 60Hz
<dwatkins> I was only kidding.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: also, UK = 230V, NL = 230V (was 220V)
<dwatkins> ah ok, my bad
<dwatkins> wikipedia needs updating, then
<MartijnVdS> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Committee_for_Electrotechnical_Standardization  :)
<dwatkins> oops, no it doesn't
<dwatkins> I was looking at "Carribean Netherlands"
<dwatkins> how dare you have colonies!
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: pot, kettle :P
 * dwatkins walks away muttering about confusingly named countries
<ormiret> Most of Europe is "standardised" on 230V now - by defining the standard to include what everyone was using already.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: they're independent countries in the same kingdom
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: a bit like Wales, but further away
<MartijnVdS> and less wet
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: you need this guy to make a video about your kingdom... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNu8XDBSn10
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: he did
<dwatkins> aha, I'd best watch it, then
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_IUPInEuc
<dwatkins> dankuwel
<MartijnVdS> :)
<MartijnVdS> ♥ CGPGrey
<dwatkins> I should probably go home, I've been here over 11 hours.
<dwatkins> no, 9 hours, I must be tired
<Lcawte> dwatkins: The Netherlands has overseas colonies?
<MartijnVdS> We call them something different now
<MartijnVdS> because "colonies" sounds to 17th century
<bigcalm> mgdm: ping
<Myrtti> plarp
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: parp? http://ftw.popey.com/ ?
<bigcalm> Howdy Myrtti
<MartijnVdS> also, hi :)
<Myrtti> -_________-
<Myrtti> MartijnVdS: nope, just veryveryvery tired
<Myrtti> bigcalm: hiya
<mgdm> bigcalm: pong
<bigcalm> mgdm: mysql connections going away while using a framework. Had experience of that?
<mgdm> bigcalm: not really, no
<mgdm> bigcalm: when you say 'using a framework', does it not happen otherwise/
<directhex> bigcalm, yes
<directhex> bigcalm, auto reconnect!
<bigcalm> mgdm: I stated using a framework as I'm surprised that it would happen at all
<bigcalm> directhex: huh?
<bigcalm> Oh, reconnect
<bigcalm> I read that as correct
<directhex> bigcalm, set the mysql driver to automatically reconnect on dropped connections. some servers have dumb short timeouts
<bigcalm> And got very confused
<bigcalm> The fact that the connection is going away at all is a worry
<mgdm> directhex: thing is, as this is PHP, the connections probably last ~50ms or so
<mgdm> directhex: at the most
<mgdm> it won't have a connection pool
<mgdm> bigcalm: anything in the MySQL error log?
<bigcalm> mgdm: haven't looked there yet. I should do so
<bigcalm> I'm seeing oddness in the Apache access log
<bigcalm> When I see the connection going away error, it coincides with an entry in the access log that is 5 mins late compared to all of the other entries around it
<bigcalm> Nothing in mysql.log or .err
<bigcalm> I wonder if it's linked to the errors: PHP Warning:  include(): Unable to allocate memory for pool
 * bigcalm pokes APC
<bigcalm> ARGH!
<mgdm> just restart it :)
<bigcalm> Boss man has symlinked /etc/php5/cli/php.ini to ../apache2/php.ini
<neuro> KICK IT IN THE BUTT!¬
<bigcalm> What what?
<mgdm> bigcalm: hah
 * neuro sticks Office Space on, because reasons.
<bigcalm> PC Load Letter? What does that even mean?
<neuro> Naga ... Naga ... Not gonna work here anymore!
<bigcalm> By the looks of it, default APC settings should be okay
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> Just got a tweet from Bill Lumbergh
<ali1234> it's funny watching canonical people whine on twitter
<bigcalm> If I were to remap some f keys to be multi-media ones, which would people suggest I use?
<bigcalm> A ctrl, shift or alt combo could be used I guess
<ali1234> you mean like play/pause music?
<bigcalm> Yes
<MartijnVdS> F5 for volume up. Your web browsing will never be the same
<ali1234> F6-F10 seem to be the least used by other things
<bigcalm> Though volume control is my main requirement
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: :D
<MartijnVdS> byobu used f9
<MartijnVdS> uses*
<bigcalm> f7 is often use for spell checking
<ali1234> although i have to question why you think you even need this
<bigcalm> SQLyog uses f9 a lot
<bigcalm> Because I like having volume control at my finger tips rather than using a GUI
<ali1234> multimedia keys don't work in most of the cases where the volume control icon isn't available
<ali1234> for example many fullscreen games block them
<bigcalm> Note to self: don't expect ask questions while ali1234 is in the channel
<bigcalm> Gah
<ali1234> i already answered your question
<ali1234> seems you don't want to grant me the same courtesy
<bigcalm> And thank you for the response, it is the question afterwards that is irritating
<mgdm> I used to have an MS keyboard, that had function keys for things like calculator etc on the F-keys, and to get actual F5 you had to hold this 'F-lock' button
<mgdm> which meant that by default, alt-f4 used to open new windows
<mgdm> o___O
<ali1234> odd
<bigcalm> Hehe, seen that as well
<ali1234> lenovo laptops are still like that to this day
<mgdm> are they? Neither of mine are
<ali1234> in windows at least, the F keys do all the special lenovo functions like opening lenovo control centre and so on
<ali1234> well, some lenovo laptops lets say
<mgdm> ah
<ali1234> F4 is like volume up or brightness up or something, to get alt-F4 you have to press alt-fn-F4
<mgdm> the only thing like that my Thinkpads have is a 'ThinkCentre' button. There are meedja keys on the F-buttons too but you need to hold Fn to make them work
<ali1234> i think actually you can toggle it in the bios
<ali1234> it's not related to numlock though
<ali1234> what about getting a usb remote control?
<ali1234> you can get a tv tuner for £5 and just ignore the tv part
<neuro> i suppose i should watch this doctor who thing
<neuro> since it has a zoe ball in it
<mgdm> ...?
<neuro> the annoucement thingy from saturday
<neuro> i didn't watch it
<neuro> i'm watching it now
<bigcalm> Language not safe for work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Blf073f2Lc&sns=tw
<daftykins> content not safe for humans :(
<bigcalm> That as well
<neuro> well, that's 30 minutes that could have done the same thing with a release from the Press Office and an EPK
<ali1234> i had to turn it off when they wheeled peter davidson out
<neuro> why?
<neuro> (and s/davidson/davison/)
<neuro> he's my favourite out of all of them :)
<ali1234> because he is really, really, really boring
<neuro> you think?
<ali1234> well, i was bored
<neuro> as the doctor or as in general?
<ali1234> in general
<neuro> huh
<ali1234> not as thedoctor
<ali1234> as a person
<neuro> fair enough :)
<ali1234> in interviews i mean
<ali1234> i don't know him personally
<neuro> i figured as much :)
<ali1234> also i didn't much like him in all creatures great and small
<neuro> you're gonna have to stop saying things like that in front of me ;)
<bigcalm> He had a good part in THHGTTG
<neuro> heh aye
<neuro> EAT ME!
<bigcalm> My kb is now littered with bits of Dymo tape :)
<neuro> yay dymo
<bigcalm> popey: ping
<bigcalm> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi bigcalm
<bigcalm> o/
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-06
<MooDoo> morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o MooDoo
<MooDoo> always me n you MartijnVdS at this time of the morning eh!
<MartijnVdS> yeah, early birds :)
 * MartijnVdS gets another worm
<DJones> Anybody using hangouts instead of gtalk on android, have you found a way to only show online contacts instead of everybody regardless of status, I can't find one & googling suggests there isn't a way, resorted to removing hangouts & going back to gtalk on a usability basis
<MooDoo> DJones: there doesn't seem to be an option
<DJones> Yeah, that was my conclusion as well
<DJones> Ah well, I'll stick with gtalk
<DJones> I hadn't realised how annoying hangouts was until last night spending 6 hours in A&E and not being able to tell if people were online to let them know
<BigRedS>  Yeah, I think Hangouts is Google's attempt at BBM
<BigRedS> which, in the process, breaks it being a Jabber system
<BigRedS> It also seems impossible to uninstall
<mgdm> The Chrome extension on the desktop is a sure-fire way to turn any computer into a space heater
<mgdm> 'cos when it's running, the only thing it will do is make heat and nothing else o note
<DJones> BigRedS: Its easy to uninstall, just go to application manager, find hangouts and remove updates, that's reverted back to GTalk, then set the phone not to update automatically to stop it being upgraded
<brobostigon> good morning evryone,
<BigRedS> DJones: Ah! Didn't think of that. I got a new phone instead :)
<BigRedS> well, not quite instead, but about two days after installing hangouts
<DJones> Hah, maybe not the most cost effective method
<andylockran> Hey guys - my apache memory usage spiked at 8:30 this morning, what could the apache logs tell me about which request it was that caused memory to spike?
<SuperMatt> it could only tell you what was being accessed at that time
<SuperMatt> maybe if you had any errors it might be in the error log, but that all depends how your php/whatever is coded
<andylockran> yeah, there were no errors to speak of
<andylockran> just looking at my munin/newrelic graphs memory started spiking in apache at 8.40
<SuperMatt> then it can't really help you
<BigRedS> You'd need your app to be doing the logging, really, to tell why that is
<BigRedS> all Apache's done is pass the request off to PHP or whatever and waited for the output
<Guest61082> pink
<MooDoo> blue?
<mungbean> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<mungbean> ah thats better
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<SuperMatt> would anyone in here be intested in an irc app for ubuntu touch?
<MooDoo> anyone in here got ubuntu touch?
<SuperMatt> some people do
<SuperMatt> I don't
<SuperMatt> but I'm interested in using the SDK to create an irc app
<SuperMatt> it's not overly complicated
<SuperMatt> good place to start learning
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<SuperMatt> hooble doop woop bigcalm
<bigcalm> o.O
<bigcalm> o/
<AlanBell> SuperMatt: yeah, that would be an important application for me, but I am not sure I will get an Ubuntu Touch device
<andylockran> phew - glad I had newrelic and nagios monitoring the systems.
<mgdm> If you have New Relic will it not quite probably have a stack trace of whatever went on?
<dvrr> Hiiiiii
<MooDoo> dvrr: hello
<dvrr> hi how  are you
<dvrr> MooDoo
<MooDoo> fine thans
<MooDoo> thanks
<neuro> doo doo doo
<neuro> come on and do the conga
 * neuro just had the biggest bowl of cheerios, ever, so a sugar rush is on
 * MooDoo slaps neuro with a kipper, calm down young man
<neuro> bouncebouncebouncebouncebouncebouncebouncebounce
<MooDoo> the wonderful thing about neuro is neuro is wonderful thing ;)
<neuro> just got an email from the lottery just now, telling me the tickets are going up to £2/line from 5th October
<MooDoo> really?
<neuro> i'd heard mutterings about it, but didn't think they'd actually do it
<MooDoo> sigh
<neuro> really
<MooDoo> bring it in line with the euromillions
<neuro> http://www.national-lottery.co.uk/player/p/help/lotterydrawgames/lotto.ftl
<neuro> 3 matches = £25
<neuro> 4 matches = £100
<neuro> 5 = £1000
<neuro> 5 + bonus = £50,000
<neuro> 6 balls = £2.5m wed, £5m sat
<dvrr> MooDoo :  samba server i face  very difficult
<neuro> oh and 5 and 5 + bonus are down from £1500 and £100,000 respectively
<MooDoo> dvrr: what you're trying to setup a samba server?
<neuro> it's apt-get installable, piece of cake
<MooDoo> dvrr: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<dvrr> i  configured samba server  i given sharing also
<neuro> unless you're doing crazy stuff with WINS or domain controllers
<MooDoo> there are hundreds of tutorials on the net
<dvrr> but user permissions read & write
<MooDoo> dvrr: as long as read only = no in the conf file it should be ok
<neuro> filesystem permissions?
<dvrr> 20  mini back  delete some one  how to find client ip address
<neuro> look in /var/log/samba/
<dvrr> 20 minutes  back  deleted  samba   share  folder   files  someone how to find
<neuro> oops
<dvrr> MooDoo
<MooDoo> dvrr: hello
<neuro> you should shutdown the system immediately and use extundelete from a live cd
<dvrr> how to find  client ip address
<neuro> if you're using an ext3 or ext4 fs
<dvrr> ext4 fs
<MooDoo> dvrr: if they are at their machine get them to visit http://www.whatsmyip.org/ and i'll show you what it is at top of page
<neuro> MooDoo: only useful if the client is not on the same LAN :)
<neuro> dvrr: what do you mean by "find client ip address", do you mean of a samba client computer? someone accessing a samba share?
<dvrr> client same  LAN  only 30 members users
<neuro> ok
<MooDoo> dvrr: what os do they use
<neuro> so like i said about 8 minutes ago
<neuro> look in /var/log/samba/
<neuro> on the samba server
<neuro> you'll see the details of all users accessing shares
<dvrr> neuro: i have  only one user
<neuro> so it should be easy to check the logs under /var/log/samba/ and find the user's details :)
<neuro> or you could do this: netstat -an | grep ^udp | grep -e :137 -e :138
<MartijnVdS> neuro: netstat -anu
<neuro> which would show you any connections to the samba ports
<neuro> meh :)
<MartijnVdS> neuro: which should filter UDP for you ;)
<neuro> it should indeed
<MartijnVdS> also, 445?
<neuro> netstat -an | grep -e :137 -e :138 -e :445
<neuro> then
<MartijnVdS> grep -e ':13[78]|445' ?
<MartijnVdS> grep -e ':(13[78]|445)' ?
<neuro> too early in the morning for those kinds of shenanigans
<MooDoo> crikey just run ipconfig on the machine that's trying to connect and grep the logs for it's IP lol
<neuro> :)
<MooDoo> sorry did I sound frustrated there?
<neuro> a smidge
<MooDoo> ooops ;)
<neuro> don't worry, i do that all the time
<MooDoo> I wasn't lol
<MooDoo> google is your friend :D
<arc__> hello i can't get back into ubuntu
<arc__> i can't do grub-install for somereason
<arc__> it ask's if /dev is mounted
<arc__> help plz
<Seeker`> arc__: if you don't get a response here, it might be better to ask in #ubuntu (the official support channel)
<brobostigon> we need more information, simply saying that, doesnt say much.
<arc__> ok but i will ask here cuz you guys nomaly help anyway
<arc__> how do i use grub-install
<MooDoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing this help arc__ ?
<arc__> ok it is cuz when i do grub-install /dev/sda is says is /dev monuted
<MooDoo> not sure have a read around of that page i sent you, there are other options you can look at
<arc__> ok but that should work it did before but i did a xp install
<directhex> ... *is* /dev mounted?
<bigcalm> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> bigcalm: semi kinda pong
<bigcalm> o/
 * AlanBell pre-orders a phone
<Azelphur> AlanBell: whatcha getting? :)
<AlanBell> Peak+
<Azelphur> cool :)
<AlanBell> http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/8-peak.html
<Azelphur> http://www.vps.me/order might interest people, they are giving away free VPS's, never seen that before o.O
<Azelphur> I don't think you get a dedicated ipv4 address, but still not bad
 * dwatkins wonders how much bandwidth his irssi session uses a month
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<czajkowski> davmor2: stabs
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<czajkowski> davmor2: stabs
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<czajkowski> davmor2: *glares*
<davmor2> czajkowski: hows the hens settling in now, how's you, how's Jon, how's the new job?
<czajkowski> hens are good
<czajkowski> new house arrived for them today
<czajkowski> jon is good recovered from his surprise trip to Disney last week
<neuro> INTERROGATION ALERT!
<czajkowski> job is excelent :)
<Azelphur> Does anyone know if TalkTalk has native ipv6 support?
<davmor2> czajkowski: nice
<czajkowski> davmor2: aye it was a laugh
<davmor2> neuro: No I haven't had a catch up with czajkowski for a bit :)
<DJones> Azelphur: After experience with talk talk at work, I'd be surprised if they had two carrier pidgeons never mind anything involving transmission of electrical signals down wires
<Azelphur> lol
<DJones> We moved some lines from BT to Talk Talk and they completely messed (swear filter correction) that up, internet line went down inside a week and took 48 hours to fix
<Azelphur> DJones: atm I have talktalk continually sending out engineers to disconnect my phone line :)
<Azelphur> I have to run outside and tell them to gtfo
<DJones> Heh, that doesn't surprise me, if they disconnect it, they don't have to fix it
<DJones> I thought you were with Sky Broadband
<Azelphur> I was a while back
<Azelphur> when I got fibre I went with talktalk since they were significantly cheaper
<Azelphur> not the greatest of moves
<DJones> I may be the only person to be happy with them, but I can't say I've ever had any issues that they couldn't resolve
<Azelphur> yea, they have resolved all my problems
<Azelphur> I hate the P2P throttling though, VERY aggressive
<DJones> My parents are with BT at the minute but thinking about going to Sky, I keep explaining to them that moving to Sky won't improve much, they'll still be using the same copper cable to the same long distance exchange
<Azelphur> DJones: you get some difference, Sky is unbundled everywhere now
<Azelphur> and BTs hardware was a bit crap last I checked
<DJones> Yeah, but its not going to improve much above the 3.5Mb they get at the minute with BT
<Azelphur> DJones: you'd be surprised, I got a second line in my parents house on sky, so same stuff, same house, same everything
<Azelphur> my dads enta.net connection pulled about 2-4mbit
<Azelphur> mine did 16
<DJones> LjL: Thats not a bad improvement, Sky speed checker says about the same speed though for them
<neuro> Azelphur: sky unbundled everywhere? don't think so :(
<neuro> http://www.samknows.com/broadband/index.php/map/exchangeCoverage?template=true&isp=easynet&type=
<neuro> look at all those red dots
<Azelphur> neuro: oh, thought we had 100% unbundled now
<neuro> sadly not
<neuro> i keep hearing about people on talktalk getting lines disconnected by accident
<neuro> my boss got hit with that, he was fuming
<Azelphur> neuro: happened to me /twice/ only been living here a few months
<neuro> DJones: the only way they'll see a speed boost is to switch to VDSL or cable
<neuro> Azelphur: really? jeez :(
<Azelphur> second time they did it I caught the engineer doing it and told him to plug me back in.
<Azelphur> neuro: yea, seems they are trying to disconnect a different flat that isn't me, but they have my phone number.
<Azelphur> so they think my number corresponds to a different flat
<neuro> i'd put money on them being kelly comms guys rather than openreach
<DJones> neuro: Cable is a pipe dream where they live, a few miles from any exchange on a road between villages, with no chance of cable being installed
<Azelphur> neuro: kelly comms?
<neuro> vdsl/"fibre", then?
<Azelphur> yea, "fibre"
<neuro> Azelphur: openreach outsource some of their work to Kelly Communications
<Azelphur> fun
<neuro> they seem to be a bit ... flaky
<DJones> Fibre.... Lol, more likely to get asbestos fibres than BT Fibre :)
<neuro> depends how far they are from their cab
<neuro> dammit
<neuro> i keep typing 'bzip' instead of 'bzip2' and i get this mahoosive reminder of what packages provide the thing i'm probably trying to type :)
<neuro> did you mean jzip?
<neuro> gzip?
<neuro> bzrp?
<neuro> etc
<neuro> so, this should be interesting ...
<Haiku_debutant> I'm trying out HaikuOS - it's actually kinda usable now. It's still a long way behind Ubuntu - a decade at least - but still I'm impressed
<brobostigon> woop :D
<neuro> ipv6 graaaaaar
<brobostigon> haiku had ipv6.
<brobostigon> has*
<brobostigon> haiku has ipv6.
<Haiku_debutant> I can't try that cos my ISP's router doesn't support it
<slvr> Haiku_debutant: how's writing software for Haiku? I might give it a whirl
<neuro> finally, sorted.
<neuro> been meaning to sort out ipv6 irc for ages
<Haiku_debutant> It seems hard to grasp, but I lack experience slvr
<brobostigon> it is more or less based on c++ and the BeOS then Haiku api.
<neuro> had to do like 3 levels of certification on he.net in 5 minutes to get it working properly (they block outbound irc and smtp by default on their ipv6 tunnels unless you do their online certification)
<Haiku_debutant> Do any British ISPs give out ipv6 routers? I haven't come across any
<slvr> ah, very BeOS-like? can't be too hard then.
 * neuro makes woot noises: http://ipv6.he.net/certification/scoresheet.php?pass_name=neuro
<Haiku_debutant> It's supposed to be based on Beos code from the little i've read
<slvr> the old BeOS handbooks were *excellent* references back in the day
<brobostigon> Haiku_debutant: only the deskbar and tracker, which was released as OSS from beos is equal, in system, the rest is compatible but inspired by. and enhanced.
<neuro> was just about to type that
<neuro> brobostigon: jinx
<brobostigon> neuro: :)
<neuro> doubt the current owners would ever give away the code
<brobostigon> neuro: tracker and deskbar were opensourced by BE before they went bust, but i would agreed as the BeOS source as a whole.
<Haiku_debutant> I never used Beos. A lot of people came across it as an early example of a live CD; is that right?
<neuro> yeah, i was meaning the lower level stuff
<brobostigon> Haiku_debutant: not just that, but installing a running a system from a system image, and booting off that.
 * neuro loved it
<brobostigon> Haiku_debutant: directly off that FS image.
<neuro> i had R3 running on a dual pentium pro with 256MB RAM
<Haiku_debutant> Haiku was easy to install - though I did have to read the instructions - it's along time since I had to do that with any Linux system
<slvr> the BeBox was the shiz.
<neuro> oh how i wanted one
 * brobostigon puts his hand up proudly. :)
<Haiku_debutant> I'm runing it on a P4 1.5 with 512Ram
<neuro> jeez, that cpu was a glint in Intel's eye when I was running it :)
<neuro> bah, search ebay for bebox and it says "0 results found for bebox, so we searched for bebo" and it's all womens shoes :P
<brobostigon> agreed, those who have one, keep hold of it, and will almost never sell it.
<davmor2> neuro: Suit you sir, womens shoes, sir, suit you sir
<Haiku_debutant> How much would one expect to pay for a bebox if it could be found? Is it collectable?
<neuro> lol
<neuro> it's rare as hens teeth
<Haiku_debutant> I'm out then :(
<brobostigon> Haiku_debutant: very collectable, i wouldnt sell mine for less than 4 figures.
<neuro> i'll give you a fiver
<neuro> plus a fiver
<neuro> plus a fiver (you see where this is going)
<brobostigon> not a chance.
<neuro> what speed is yours?
<brobostigon> quad 333mhz.
<neuro> wut?
<neuro> did you swap out the 603s or something?
<brobostigon> nope,
<brobostigon> look it up, they made very few of the model.
<neuro> according to le wiki, they never got past the 66 and 133 models with dual 603s
<neuro> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84822102@N00/94504235/
<Haiku_debutant> So that would be in the region of 486s or not comparable?
<neuro> prototype quad 604 which "never saw the light of day"
<davmor2> Man I want a prototype version just to be able to say I have a hobbit powering my machine :0
<davmor2> :)
<neuro> :)
<neuro> two hobbits!
<brobostigon> neuro: yep, those, i was lucky, to get my hands on one, as i was in nda with BE as doing some planned design.
<neuro> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<neuro> Haiku_debutant: powerpc 603 is probably close to a low-end pentium in terms of capability
<Haiku_debutant> I don't own anything rare, except may a Dreamcast (200 quid at most probably)
<neuro> ha
<neuro> if you had a massive bundle of games and accessories, maybe
<neuro> someone is selling one with 10 games and two joypads for 35 quid on ebay right now
<brobostigon> the issue is, so few come on the market, that that adds immense price to them, when they do.
<neuro> well yeah
<neuro> like i said, hens teeth :)
<brobostigon> yep :)
<neuro> i really should dig out my dreamcast from my Pile of Stuff and play it again
<neuro> VMU batteries are probably long dea
<neuro> d
<neuro> but i have a vga adapter and the ethernet adapter :)
<Haiku_debutant> I don't really understand why the Dreamcast failed so badly. It was as good as anything else at that time
<brobostigon> Haiku_debutant: remeber the betamax ?
<Haiku_debutant> Good point
<neuro> Haiku_debutant: read this: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dreamcast-a-forensic-retrospective-article
<neuro> the saturn was the real issue
<neuro> no-one had confidence in sega after that
<neuro> http://old.neuro.me.uk/pics/2002/12/dcnetbsd/?01
<daftykins> that thing was a battleship of noise
<neuro> quieter than an xbox 360 though :)
<neuro> looking at that second pic, i forgot how much STUFF i had!
<daftykins> maybe a launch model
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> oh yeah if i could go back and stop myself with some crazy purchases
<daftykins> but eh, i suppose it was fun
<neuro> dreamcast, gamecube, ps2, xbox (long since sold), saturn, psone, tivo (also long since sold) ...
<neuro> twas
<neuro> the psone and ps2 were both the fault of the duty free Dixons at edinburgh airport
<neuro> i paid for, and signed the preorder form for my ps2 while getting last called to the gate :P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> pressure moment
<daftykins> 'BUT GADGETS!'
<diddledan> gadgets always beats cattleclass air travel
<diddledan> it's like rock paper scissors in that respect
<MartijnVdS> rock-paper-ipad
<diddledan> although technically gadgets is the trump-all
<diddledan> nothing can beat gadgets
<shauno> I found my weakness in Atlanta, gadget vending machines
<diddledan> shauno: :-o
<MartijnVdS> shauno: don't go to Japan then.. beer vending machines
<diddledan> gadget vending machines? as in you don't have to "win" them?
<MartijnVdS> put in your CC, an ipod pops out?
<diddledan> they have those machines here that pretend to be a skill-based game
<diddledan> and when you win, you look at the box and realise it's an android 2.smth clamshell laptop with 8inch screen
<shauno> hm, a beer vending machine would come in handy right now
<diddledan> heh, google just announced in my inbox (perverts) that you can use git to deploy direct to appengine (seriously, perverts!)
<mgdm> that's pretty common among PaaS providers
<diddledan> it's new to google tho
<mgdm> true
<diddledan> "introducting the google cloud console" ooh yeah baby "the google cloud console provides a _unified_ console for managing your google cloud platform services, including all google apis" *gasm*
<diddledan> why do google make product announcements sound sexual?
<diddledan> or is it just me that notices it?
<diddledan> we've reached the 0.25 stage on indiegogo tho, which _is_ sexual
<diddledan> WHART?! ubuntu edge is cheaper than an apple ipwn?! and people still aren't buying into the scheme in their droves?? that's nucking futs!
<diddledan> the ubu-touch mailing list has been alive with argument over how canonical "should" have run the campaign to ensure it succeeds. it's carnage.
<MartijnVdS> we have a saying in Dutch:
<MartijnVdS> "De beste stuurlui staan aan wal"
<MooDoo> diddledan: glad i'm not on that mailing list then :D
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: dare I ask?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: stuurlui = boatsmen, "aan wal" = on shore/at the docks
<diddledan> the best sailors are those that stay ashore?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: well no, you have to imagine people shouting "NO LEFT" "NO THE OTHER LEFT" from shore, while the guy doing the actual work is doing his best
<diddledan> aha
<diddledan> gotcha
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: so they seem to be the best, but they're not actually
<MartijnVdS> "the best coaches are always in the sands" seems to be people translate it?
<diddledan> we have that when someone's reversing a car "left hand down a bit.. left hand down a bit"
<diddledan> *crunch* "left hand down a bit"
<MartijnVdS> Alternatively, someone suggests: "bachelor's wives and maiden's children are well taught"
<MartijnVdS> strange language blogs 8-)
<diddledan> really, every language is strange except your own
<MartijnVdS> That's true.
<shauno> nah, my language is strange too.  english is full-on psychotic in places
<diddledan> shauno: heck yes
<MartijnVdS> though I learned basic English at such a young age, I don't even remember learning it
<MartijnVdS> shauno: but that's the great thing about it :)
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: I wish foreign languages had been taught to me at an earlier age than they were
<MartijnVdS> Infinite punning is a great feature of English :) (though apparently, French has this ability as well)
<daftykins> what determines whether KMS is enabled or not?
<diddledan> had to wait until I was 13(?)
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I still hate French and German because I could never get the articles right
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: 12-13 here for French/German
<diddledan> I never understood German, but French kinda made sense to me
<diddledan> except knowing whether it's feminine or masculine for a noun
<MartijnVdS> 9-10 for English, but I had a computer so it's more like 5-6 (and my grandmother watched a lot of BBC)
<diddledan> nice
<diddledan> computer ftw
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I can read German fine, and French ok-ish.. Spanish is usually a bit easier.
<diddledan> daftykins: I believe it's always enabled for any driver that supports it unless specifically turned off on the kernel commandline
<shauno> I think exposure's the big thing.  computer/internet for one, countries that don't dub TV/movies, etc
<MartijnVdS> shauno: yeah we get subtitles
<diddledan> subtitles are much better than dubbing
<diddledan> imagine the whole slew of foreigners who don't know how Homer Simpson really sounds?!
<shauno> I think the other catch we face is that we're taught that impersonating someone's accent = making fun of them.  it's not striving for accuracy, it's fawlty towers
<shauno> er, /s/face/fact
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: D'oh!
<shauno> diddledan: I've watched the simpsons in czech.  it was funny for all the wrong reasons
<diddledan> lol
<MartijnVdS> I've watched a marathon on US TV around christmas
<MartijnVdS> well a week before
<MartijnVdS> that was weird.. 24h of Simpsons :)
<diddledan> phoo, tiring
<daftykins> diddledan: this guys got a 13.04 install on a macbook where the liveCD boots but the install doesn't after trying bumblebee once (and reinstalling)
<diddledan> I've given up trying to stay awake 24 hours straight. I just can't do it
<daftykins> diddledan: the xorg.conf from the LiveCD (well USB) shows KMS enabled and carries on booting with nouveau, whilst the installed version flags KMS disabled and doesn't pick nouveau
<diddledan> hmm
<daftykins> oops not xorg.conf. Xorg.0.log
<diddledan> I would guess there's vestiges of the nvidia-driver still on the system
<daftykins> it's a clean install
<diddledan> that really doesn't make sense then
<daftykins> it all broke after bumblebee so he wiped it
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955910/ <--working LiveCD
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955911/ <-- broken install
<daftykins> curious bit after line 241
<daftykins> (in both)
<diddledan> line 153 says it's still trying the nvidia driver
<diddledan> in the second
<diddledan> maybe the installer detected the presence of nvidia hardware and included the nvidia driver as part of the post-install cleanup when it downloads mp3 etc.
<daftykins> both bits are in both
<diddledan> oh, you're right. I overlooked that
<diddledan> donno then :-p
<daftykins> hmm does it really put additional drivers on from install these days 0o
<daftykins> i got him to boot the original kernel in case it was an update thing
<daftykins> but no change apparently
<diddledan> can he paste dmesg output?
<daftykins> nah
<diddledan> rats >.<
<daftykins> yeah :(
<diddledan> dmesg is the mother of all diagnosis tools for broken hardware :-)
<daftykins> odd that KMS is somehow on in one and off in another
<daftykins> i doubt there's anything during install that'd auto add 'nomodeset' to the boot param? because that would do it wouldn't it?
<diddledan> might be worth checking the grub.conf in case
<diddledan> in the broken install - line 7: Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-27-generic root=UUID=7854a770-a291-47ca-ba3d-10a1d6ac2d8f ro nomodeset
<daftykins> :O
<diddledan> so yeah, it looks like something's playing silly with grub
<daftykins> oh deary me
<daftykins> good call, sir
<daftykins> sadly he was a web chat user and is gone :'(
<diddledan> dang
<diddledan> well if he comes back we know his problem and the solution now :-)
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> indeedaroonie
<daftykins> how in the 'eck did that get there
<diddledan> no idea
<daftykins> perhaps his reinstall wasn't a true nuke-from-orbit
<diddledan> is nuke from orbit really the best option these days with death stars available?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDL0KAm9Cbs
<diddledan> surely five-into-one laser beams from orbit are better than nukes :-p
<diddledan> grr, it won't play without flash >.<
<diddledan> damned youtube
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: youtube-dl
<diddledan> aha, that's a nice tool
<MartijnVdS> also works on several non-youtube video sites
<daftykins> diddledan: thanks btw!
<daftykins> major delay ^
<diddledan> np :-)
<MartijnVdS> woo! my patch made it into OpenWRT trunk
<daftykins> what does it do? :o
<MartijnVdS> http://git.openwrt.org/?p=openwrt.git;a=commitdiff;h=3f0051a424b64c5c73aedbbc70a5b33288beb7a3
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: it enables the CoA/DAE server, so you can send "Disconnect-Request" packets
<MartijnVdS> uh
<MartijnVdS> daftykins:
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: (which force-disconnect an authenticated (using WPA-Enterprise) client)
<brobostigon> woop, cool. congrats MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: the server was there, I just added a way to configure (and thus enable) it
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ah, :)
<neuro> the well thought out campaign continues apace: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jqyas/submit_your_ubuntu_edge_campaign_perk_ideas_here/
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: good work sir.
<MooDoo> neuro: well thought out spelt, make it up as you go along?
<neuro> :)
<shauno> are they still doing the thing where the price keeps going up?
<MooDoo> not sure, think they're up yto 13434234234 different perks now
<Guest61585> don't the iphone and galaxy actually exist? unfair to compare them
<MooDoo> I think the ubuntu one exists, at least a couple in prototype
<Guest57010> in light of that, 630£ would be about right
<directhex> unless something absolutely pants-on-head insane happens, e.g. "price drop to compete with nexus 4!", edge is not getting made.
<MooDoo> christ I'm never paying that much for a phone
<neuro> if you buy a subsidised phone on a contract, then you *are* paying that much for a phone
<neuro> you're just deferring the cost
<shauno> kinda.  the contract doesn't get cheaper if you're not offsetting a phone here
<Azelphur> I decided to do some science http://youtu.be/40SonajRmgk \o/
<directhex> neuro, i like how o2 are now upfront about this, down to having two direct debits - one for phone service and one for phone purchase loan
<neuro> yeah, i saw that
<neuro> problem with that is that it's o2 :)
<diddledan> Azelphur: that's ay maze zing!
<Azelphur> diddledan: ty :D
<daftykins> Azelphur: O_O
<daftykins> Azelphur: impressive, what's doing the voice translation?
<diddledan> Azelphur: where's the speach recog done?
<Azelphur> daftykins: google
<diddledan> aah, google play api thingy?
<Azelphur> diddledan: tasker can call googles speech API
<diddledan> nice
<daftykins> Azelphur: so it basically does speech to text then you do some magic on the text as a command?
<Azelphur> daftykins: exactly, it does speech to text and then just HTTP GETS what I said to my python webserver
<Azelphur> and then the python webserver calls XBMC API
<shauno> ironman 3?  tsk tsk tsk
<daftykins> i think i have a mate who would love your WOL method
<Azelphur> shauno: XD
<neuro> shauno: haha was about to point that out :)
<daftykins> hah yeah there's only that dirty hack of a 'rip' of IM3 out right now...
<daftykins> despicable ;)
<neuro> Azelphur: nice views from your windows
<Azelphur> it said it was a 1080p BRRip when I downloaded it, did they lie to me? :<
<Azelphur> neuro: ty :)
<daftykins> i dunno though i still would rather use my remote / the XBMC remote app XD
<shauno> need to ducttape all those blue LEDs though
<neuro> looks a bit brightony/hovey but i assume tis not
<Azelphur> neuro: margate
<daftykins> Azelphur: if it was in the last couple of days mayhaps
<neuro> nice
<Azelphur> only problem with the WoL is that it's playing up a bit
<daftykins> i hear it can be a pain
<Azelphur> for some reason, WoL only works if it's in Suspend (if it's shutdown it doesn't work)
<Azelphur> and for some reason, after a few minutes in suspend, it turns itself back on again (?!?)
<neuro> this is why i don't futz with WoL :)
<daftykins> Azelphur: what was the IM3 rel group? :)
<Azelphur> daftykins: dunno, it gets moved into XBMC and renamed automatically
<neuro> iron man 3 bd, 9th sep ... star trek bd, 2nd sep ...
<Azelphur> daftykins: whatever was top on tpb ;)
<daftykins> ah sickbeard
<daftykins> yeah i see no real iron man 3 releases atm
<neuro> there won't be for at least a week or two
<daftykins> yeah i'm a tad familiar with the scene
<neuro> *ooooh*
<neuro> you're an odd one, aren't you
<neuro> </revenge>
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> sure am
<neuro> :)
<neuro> looks like it's the uk that'll feed the first rips anyway
<neuro> US doesn't get IM3 until the 24th
<daftykins> wowzer UK getting something first O_O
 * neuro sits patiently waiting for certain things to appear in matroska containers with 720p x264 video and dts audio ...
<neuro> THE SUBWOOFER AWAITS ...
<daftykins> mm-hmm, DTS ftw
<daftykins> 1080p though fo sho ;)
<neuro> too large
<diddledan> ok, here's a challenge for pi+xbmc addicts: make it so I can use the pi to watch video bought off google play :-p
<daftykins> neuro: the 200GB free on my 5TB array may agree with you :(
<mungbean_> £20pm * 2 years != 800 quid
<mungbean_> woops sorry, was still scrolled up...old convo
<diddledan> mungbean_: you can't get an iphone 5 on that price/month
<mungbean_> samsung galaxy i think is £22pm
<diddledan> iphone5 = 47/mo
<diddledan> ish
<mungbean_> thats the mug tax though
<mungbean_> saumsung my work mate got that £22 deal
<neuro> urr
<neuro> three -> 16GB iPhone 5, £29 one off, £29/mo
<neuro> all you can eat data (no tethering tho), 500 minutes, 5000 texts
<ali1234> oh, this old chestnut
<diddledan> that totals 1421 in costs over 2 years
<diddledan> halve it and you have £710 each for the handset and the network
<neuro> is this some new kind of maths i'm not aware of?
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> I'm using 48 months = 2 years >.< d'oh
<mungbean_> 29*24=696
<ali1234> the "maths" normally involves ignoring the cost of a sim only contract when "proving" that subsidized phones are more expensive
<neuro> (29 * 24) + 29 = 725
<AlanBell> depending on what planet you select, that could be right
<mungbean_> +29=725
<mgdm> directhex: is there a recommended way to make my own apt repo I can fire onto S3 or similar static storage?
<mgdm> directhex: (I figured you'd know...)
<neuro> so the actual phone calls and stuff bit is a shade under 200 quid
<mungbean_> i'mk on giffgaff but if i need a new phone ever, i'm gonna have to do sums for a nexus4 type phone v carefully
<neuro> almost comparable sim only contract (200 mins vs 500), £12.90/mo
<AlanBell> I just moved to a sim only contract for the first time, and will be purchasing a handset
<mungbean_> a contract might be cheaper, even though my monthly fee is 7.50 atm
<ali1234> since you can't link to G+ comments, here is a pastebin of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956369/
 * neuro is on something daft like 45 quid a month
<ali1234> tl;dr subsidized phone on contract is 15% cheaper
<AlanBell> mungbean_: for £7.50 you can get a 24 month contract on a huawei Y300 which is rather good
<Azelphur> +1 for the Y300, they are only £70 on payg too
<AlanBell> I was on £47/month up to today, for a galaxy S2 plus insurance
<neuro> you'd be better off buying a sim only deal and plugging the sim into a potato
<neuro> rather than a huawhauhahhuhuwahuhauuauhwuhuhuahuawiiieiiiiii
<AlanBell> which to be fair, I did use when christel pushed me in a paddling pool
<ali1234> a chinese army potato
<neuro> yup, one of those
<ali1234> if you want a dumb phone, get a nokia. nobody makes better dumb phones than nokia
<neuro> ^ This.
<AlanBell> end of September I should get a Peak+ with firefox OS
<neuro> good luck!
<neuro> </non-sarcasm>
<AlanBell> I am quite looking forward to it, I never did anything interesting with Android at all
<neuro> will be interesting to see how firefox OS plays out
<diddledan> was that </non-sarcasm> tinged with a hint of sarcasm? :-p
<mgdm> directhex: never mind, found reprepo :)
<AlanBell> installed the SDK, did the hello world thing, never got beyond that
 * neuro is mired in iOS now
<ali1234> so what?
<ali1234> what do you want to do with firefoxOS that you can't do with android?
<neuro> you can pick up the phone, but you can never leave^W^Wput it down
<diddledan> I want sugically-implanted computer ships already
<neuro> ew
<diddledan> chips*
<neuro> and ships?
<neuro> oh ok
<neuro> one shouldn't have to have a local anaesthetic to change a battery
<diddledan> I totally want "convergence" to mean that I do everything in VR inside my own head :-p
<neuro> AR, surely
<AlanBell> I don't know really, there is all this stuff to tinker with https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebAPI#APIs
<neuro> or do you plan to have the world re-rendered for you? :)
<shauno> I really don't want the NSA logging my brain.  I've seen what goes on in there
<neuro> lol
<neuro> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe ..."
<ali1234> well, at least firefoxOS has an API...
<diddledan> what's that film where they ran out of advertising space so they implanted the adverts via a surgically implanted chip into your mind?
<diddledan> complete with behavioural modification to enforce the purchase/theft of the advertised item
<diddledan> yes, they considered theft as a valid outcome
<ali1234> isn't that... lawnmowerman 2?
<diddledan> nah
<ali1234> hmm... give us a clue... how old is it?
<diddledan> 90s
<ali1234> it's lawnmowerman 2 i'm telling you!
<diddledan> no, really it isn't
<ali1234> maybe it happened in that too
<mungbean_> ali1234: is the only person to have seen LM2
<mungbean_> total recall?
<ali1234> no, not unless it's in the remake
<mungbean_> is it a side plot?
<ali1234> i've seen total recall about 100 times. it's not robocop either
<diddledan> lawnmowerman2 was where jobe wanted control of a superduper do anything chip that enabled some kind of superpower over the internet
<mungbean_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardwired_(film)
<mungbean_>  He discovers that this chip also constantly sends advertisements until either the person obtains the product, or they go insane
<diddledan> bingo!
<mungbean_> 2009
<diddledan> completely fudged the timescale
<ali1234> i think lawnmower man 2 isn't even the movie i was thinking of
<mungbean_> i googled film plot implant adverts
<mungbean_> also similar to final cut
<mungbean_> Set in a world with memory implants, Robin Williams plays a cutter, someone with the power of final edit over people's recorded histories. His latest assignment is one that puts him in danger.
<diddledan> not heard of that one
<mungbean_> that cos the implant man removed the memory
<ali1234> high-concept sci-fi. they make a couple of them every year
<diddledan> I really need to install an adblocker
<ali1234> well, a couple of big ones, and loads and loads of terrible low budget ones
<diddledan> tpb is evil with ads
<mungbean_> amazingly, 4 baby bottles purchased 3.5 yrs ago all failed in the same week
<daftykins> speaking of Michael Ironside
<daftykins> did you hear he got kicked off Splinter Cell's latest release? :(
<daftykins> 'not young enough to do combined motion capture and dialogue' :(
<Intuition> join #morphos
<daftykins> aherm.
<diddledan> you know, I like mir - it fixes vnc connections to a unity-enabled desktop which have been broken for over a year now
<diddledan> vnc connections using the in-built "screen-sharing" app
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-07
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o
<MooDoo> morning morning
<dwatkins> mornin
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo and MartijnVdS
<Rosway> Good morning. A question.  I have 10 computers with ubuntu YLMF installed. Can I connect a printer to one station and share it. The computers are all connected to a switch? Thanks
<MartijnVdS> YLMF?
<MartijnVdS> Rosway: it should be possible to share a printer by opening the printer config screen (top right -> "gear" icon -> system settings -> printer)
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: start os a chinese linux distro
<MartijnVdS> so it's not ubuntu?
<MooDoo> it's an ubuntu variant
<MartijnVdS> hm, printer sharing isn't in there for me.
<MartijnVdS> Why isn't printer sharing available in system-config-printer?
<MooDoo> well version up to 3 is ubuntu
<Rosway> Yes it is based on the Ubuntu platform
<MooDoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartOS
<MooDoo> the latest version isn't it's now based on xiange linux
<Rosway> Forgive me am a total novice with this os
<Rosway> Would it also be possible to connect 2 printer to the 1 PC and share both?
<MartijnVdS> Rosway: it is possible, but the graphical tool doesn't seem to have an option for it
<MartijnVdS> Rosway: let me check
<MartijnVdS> Rosway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server
<MartijnVdS> Rosway: that page has all the answers you're looking for
<Rosway> Thank you MartijnVds. Will have a look at it.
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lighthouse Day! :-D
<shauno> you couldn't find a non-american one?  trinity house deserve some love too :)
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> shauno, I was going to go for Heyerdahl day, but thought that might actually be a thing.
<JamesTait> MooDoo, o/
<BeiGunkZoya> happy diarrhea day!!!
<MooDoo> ewwwwwwww
<BeiGunkZoya> oh yes!
<MartijnVdS> aww yiss
<MooDoo> ?
<MartijnVdS> just fixing his phonetic spelling :P
<MooDoo> shouldn't it me ar yeah then :)
<BeiGunkZoya> should?
<BeiGunkZoya> or not to should?
<mgdm> shauno: sadly the Northern Lighthouse Board don't have quite so catchy an address
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<neuro> flargen blargen
<MooDoo> bless you
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> neuro: sorry got confused as you missed out yargen ;)
<neuro> i really didn't
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<davmor2> bigcalm: does this mean you've started the steak countdown?
<bigcalm> davmor2: heh. Last couple of steaks were not great. Not sure what I'll have tonight
<neuro> i have found the world's greatest musical instrument
<neuro> https://soundcloud.com/evilneuro/cherry-7up-ringpull/s-fKhNJ
<dwatkins> it's a little monotonic
<neuro> guten morgen herr aq
<DJones> Heh, this is an interesting idea for a laptop, solar powered, Ubuntu and submersible http://solaptop.com/en/products/laptops/ Not sure how the $400 price compares with other Atom machines
<ubcqtml> but you can save money on spare battery
<DJones> Probably not going to be marketed in the UK anyway, solar power would probably be pretty useless for 364 days of the year
<shauno> that, and I never open the curtains
<brobostigon> question, what are normal post delivery times ?
<DJones> Antime between about 7am and 3:30pm
<brobostigon> wow, ok.
<davmor2> brobostigon: depends, Normally before noon for royal mail(note during holiday season this is all to pot as one posty covers for another), for parcel delivery  from 8:00 till 20:00 is the normal
<brobostigon> davmor2: thank you,
<Azelphur> can anyone tell me why */1 * * * * source /home/django/azelphur.com-v/bin/activate && python /home/django/azelphur.com/azelphur/manage.py gameserverquery doesn't work in cron?
<Azelphur> I'm guessing it's something to do with the source, but I have no idea what I'd do to fix it
<shauno> I'd suspect the same, since source is a bash built-in, not a regular command
<shauno> personally, I'd be very tempted to just stuff it all in a wrapper, so cron just calls the wrapper, and you can use allt he bashisms you like within
<directhex> yes, shauno is correct on both counts
<Azelphur> yea, I'll try that
<Azelphur> yea, works if I throw it all in a wrapper, ty :)
<Azelphur> in other news, is there an easy way to get ipv6 working yet?
<Azelphur> last I looked you had to read a small book to get it alive
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: I just get it from my ISP
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: and hosts auto-configure
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: cool, I don't think there are many ISPs that support it yet here, which is a shame :(
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: anyway, if you want a tunnel, that's 1 package (radvd) and a bit of configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<Azelphur> I have an option to break contract with TalkTalk though
<Azelphur> so, I /could/ switch to one that does support it
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://www.sixxs.net/faq/connectivity/?faq=native
<Azelphur> yea I just noticed, I don't think any of those will do me really
<Azelphur> I know A&A is ridiculously expensive
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you could get a tunnel from sixxs, it's really just a few lines of /etc/network/interfaces -- and they generate them for you  :)
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> I'll probably look into that if I can't get an ISP that supports it
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: is that list likely to be complete?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: unknown
<brobostigon> i have used aiccu to do the config for me before.
<Azelphur> A&A is ridiculously priced unless you want 50GB/mo, Bogons has no fibre, clarane---wait wtf
<Azelphur> 300mbit downstream?!?
<Azelphur> claranet seems cool for when I get rich ;)
<neuro> Azelphur: i've complained to rev k a few times about their seemingly random pricing model for the non home::1 packages
<Azelphur> hehe
<neuro> would love to use a&a but 30 quid a month each for unlimited 80/20 from sky and bt is just too tempting to refuse
<neuro> i can live with dynamic native ipv4 and tunnelled ipv6
<neuro> for now, at least
<Azelphur> yna
<Azelphur> neuro: that's near enough my thinking, A&A want like £140+ for me
<Azelphur> and that's if I skimp on the bandwidth
<neuro> i'd be nearly 400 quid
 * Seeker` wishes he could get proepr ipv6
<Azelphur> yea I probably would be too, I skimped on the daytime net
<Azelphur> claranet certainly looks interesting, just prohibitively expensive
<Azelphur> they are about £55
<shauno> I haven't had any issues tunnelling.  it was bumpy a couple of years ago, but all happy now
<Azelphur> LOL lets all get IDNet
<Azelphur> only £1094/mo
<neuro> clara aren't really a consumer provider anymore
<MartijnVdS> you can come to .nl, we have XS4ALL ;)
<neuro> smeg off, dutchy :)
<MartijnVdS> also, we have 100/100 fibre
<Azelphur> xD
<neuro> Azelphur: have you ever quoted up metro ethernet off a&a for a laugh?
<Azelphur> nope
<neuro> 1Gbps symmetric
<neuro> £18.3K install
<neuro> £17.8K monthly
<brobostigon> smeg off, lol.
<neuro> ex VAT :)
<Azelphur> neuro: http://helpforum.sky.com/t5/Broadband-Setup-Connection-WiFi/IPv6/m-p/579336/highlight/true#M23623
<Azelphur> this post seems to indicate sky supports ipv6 just no support at the DNS level?
<neuro> and for additional lulz, i quoted up 1Gbps WEES between my folks and me
<neuro> £5K install, £944/mo
<neuro> basically lanex over fibre
<Azelphur> lol
<shauno> ooh, my isp have finally updated their stance on ipv6.  last month they were still claiming they were on-track for a 2012 rollout.  they've finally changed it to 2014.
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> shauno: are you on sky?
<MartijnVdS> shauno: oh wow.. several ISPs have been saying they'd be rolling out "this year" for the past 3 years :)
<shauno> nah, chorus/upc Ireland
<neuro> Azelphur: they're not saying ipv6 is delivered to CPE
<neuro> they're saying they have v6 running in their core
<shauno> MartijnVdS: yeah, that I'm used to.  but I did find "last year" to be betterer :)
<Azelphur> neuro: he says he can access ipv6 websites by entering the Ipv6 address?
<MartijnVdS> that would mean Sky break DNS
<neuro> hmmm
<neuro> no
<MartijnVdS> oh maybe teredo?
<neuro> ding
<neuro> that'll be it
<neuro> bloody microsoft
<Azelphur> neuro: I assume tunneling is basically proxy, which means slow
<neuro> not really
<neuro> i don't get max line speed, but i can push 10-15 Mbps at times
<neuro> ping speeds are identical
<neuro> since i'm tunnelling via london, and all my egress traffic ends up going via london anyway
<neuro> melbourne:~ neuro$ ping -c1 saopaulo | tail -1
<neuro> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 18.204/18.204/18.204/0.000 ms
<neuro> melbourne:~ neuro$ ping6 -c1 saopaulo | tail -1
<neuro> round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 18.135/18.135/18.135/0.000 ms
<Azelphur> I see, not too bad I suppose
<neuro> that's from my macbook to a host in london
<MartijnVdS> Home to "google.com": 64 bytes from we-in-x71.1e100.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=8.92 ms
<MartijnVdS> Home to bigv.io: 64 bytes from 2001:41c8:51:224:feff:ff:fe00:c9e: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=18.6 ms
<neuro> yeah but your country is like tiny
<MartijnVdS> neuro: but we're further from the US than you are
<neuro> i have to endure 6-8 ms light speed time plus broadband overheads
<neuro> MartijnVdS: so? :)
<MartijnVdS> neuro: what's a host in the US with IPv6, so we can compare? :)
<neuro> ooh
<neuro> let's looksee
<MartijnVdS> 64 bytes from cav6tf.org: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=149 ms
<neuro> whaaaat
<neuro> no way is that hosted in .ca.us
<neuro> hmm, seems it is
<neuro> lon>ny>chicago>denver>san jose
<neuro> melbourne:~ neuro$ ping -c1 cav6tf.org | tail -1
<neuro> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 156.965/156.965/156.965/0.000 ms
<neuro> melbourne:~ neuro$ ping6 -c1 cav6tf.org | tail -1
<neuro> round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 154.489/154.489/154.489/0.000 ms
<neuro> seems ping speeds have dipped a bit in the last few years
<neuro> i was used to seeing ~180
<MartijnVdS> neuro: c increased
<neuro> lol
<neuro> HAWKING!!! *shakes fist*
<neuro> actually, what's your trace, since you seem to get faster pings than me
<MartijnVdS> once it exists my ISP, it goes to ams, lon, nyc, chi, den, sjc, fmt on he.net
<MartijnVdS> exits*
<MartijnVdS> (Fremont?)
<shauno> most likely, that's HE's largest footprint in cali
<neuro> http://pastebin.com/Lk0VtADT
<neuro> so how the hell ... oh right, your ping to he is lower than mine
<MartijnVdS> http://pastebin.com/D757vCJi
<neuro> i seem to be going a different route from you as well
<neuro> i wonder what mci3 is
<neuro> something between il and co
<neuro> ah
<neuro> it's IATA codes
<neuro> MCI = Kansas City
<davmor2> bigcalm: you like a bit of dubstep right how about mixing it up a little with classical violinism http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
<neuro> wub wub wub wub wub
<MartijnVdS> violin + dubstep.. police sirens?
<Azelphur> Lindsey Stirling \o/
<neuro> MartijnVdS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th3autLpnMs
<davmor2> Azelphur: you'll love these guys then http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5X8wA2pn9sbD765c-rmkMg
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: hint: they're not guys
<Azelphur> lol
<neuro> when is the drop?
<Azelphur> davmor2: at a glace, not particularly o.O
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: Meh semantics I use the word guys to mean people :P
<davmor2> Azelphur: listen to some of it :)
<Azelphur> I did :)
<Azelphur> davmor2: nothing particularly wrong with it, just not amazingly interesting either
<Azelphur> (mostly because I'm not really into that genre)
<davmor2> Azelphur: which Genre they play most :D admittedly theirs is more chill
<Azelphur> yea :)
<Azelphur> I don't listen to a lot of chill music
<bigcalm> Dave2: oh, her
<bigcalm> oops
<bigcalm> davmor2: oh, her
<bigcalm> davmor2: the dubstep was too minimal
<Dave2> HER INDEED
<dwatkins> I've been writing German too much today; I read Dave2's comment as "Herr Indeed" like "Mr. Indeed"
<daftykins> :)
<Azelphur> neuro: oO, I think I've found an answer
<neuro> to what?
<Azelphur> neuro: a decent internet connection with ipv6 at a sane price
<neuro> move to amsterdam?
<Azelphur> nah, entanet has a very good offering
<neuro> ooft
<Azelphur> neuro: I know an entanet partner so he'll give me it at no profit
<Azelphur> and, they have ipv6 unlimited FTTC
<Azelphur> all the things \o/
<neuro> who
<Azelphur> neuro: my dad xD
<neuro> if you don't mind me asking
<neuro> haha lol
<Azelphur> I told him he should start selling that shit pronto
<Azelphur> because everybody wants it.
<daftykins> :o
<neuro> if my dad was an entanet reseller, he'd have been my first port of call before looking anywhere else ;)
<Azelphur> I think the majority of people in this channel would be happy paying £50/mo for unlimited no FUP IPv6 enabled 80/20 no?
<daftykins> my router's capable of IPv6 yet my ISP is not ¬_¬
<daftykins> yesh
<directhex> my router's a BT homehub, no idea if it's v6-aware
<Azelphur> neuro: yea, he was my first port of call, I was just shopping around while I waited for him to reply
<neuro> directhex: it's not, yet
<neuro> bt are planning to roll out v6 this year, allegedly
<directhex> Azelphur, actually that's a lot, i pay a lot less for about the same thing (minus v6)
<Azelphur> apparently talktalk have my line locked so I have to go get a neighbours number and get them to check that
<Azelphur> but assuming all is good, they will fit me a new line and give me a real good deal ;)
<Azelphur> directhex: that's inc line rental / vat
<neuro> wtf?
<Azelphur> 50/mo for everything
<neuro> fire your number into bt's infinity checker and see what happens
<directhex> Azelphur, still a lot
<Azelphur> neuro: apparently that's no good
<neuro> everyone doing fttc are just reselling openreach anyway
<Azelphur> directhex: not really, isn't sky like 45 or something?
<directhex> bt line rental is £15, and unlimited 76/16 infinity is £26
<Azelphur> directhex: and then you're forced into a phone package, no?
<directhex> sorry, 76/19
<neuro> everyone just says 80/20 ;)
<Azelphur> neuro: yea xD
<neuro> in reality i get about 65-70/15-17
<directhex> i get 73/16, give or take
<daftykins> that tends to be how any phone-line based service operates
<directhex> Azelphur, that includes a call package (weekend calls)
<neuro> max downstream sync i can get is about 85 according to the openreach engineer who did my bt and sky installs
<daftykins> Guernsey's VDSL2 services are 40/2 at the moment, my line syncs at 50/20
<Azelphur> directhex: so that's £31 basically? not bad I guess
<neuro> daftykins: that's the entry level bt product
<neuro> 40/2
<neuro> errr openreach product, i mean
<directhex> Azelphur, £41, but yes, that's the baseline price. and bt definitely don't have a usage limit
<daftykins> yeah we don't have BT here.
<neuro> 40/2, then 40/20, then 80/20, then 300/something
<directhex> Azelphur, i push about 10G a day
<Azelphur> yea, so £9 more for ipv6
<Azelphur> and decent customer support
<Azelphur> I think it's a good deal.
 * neuro is happy with what he has, unfortunately :)
<daftykins> only 10GB :(
<daftykins> wasted!
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> well as I say I'll give it a try I think
<neuro> don't fancy doing a v6 renumbering just yet
<neuro> yeah absolutely
<Azelphur> Sky/BT are almost the same price, and IPv6 is starting to annoy me
<Azelphur> and I don't like the idea of tunnelling
<neuro> wfm
<Azelphur> :P
<directhex> sky is a measurably more evil company than bt
<neuro> pff
<directhex> given how evil bt is, this is impressive
<daftykins> :D
<ali1234> (15:44:29) Azelphur: I think the majority of people in this channel would be happy paying £50/mo for unlimited no FUP IPv6 enabled 80/20 no?
<ali1234> no
<neuro> lol
<ali1234> i would be much happier paying £10/month for 10/2 with a 50MB limit
<ali1234> 50GB sorry :P
<neuro> but 10/2 isn't a real product
<ali1234> it's what i actually get though
<neuro> adsl2+?
<ali1234> it's supposed to be 20/8 or something
<ali1234> yeah, just
<neuro> well there you go
<daftykins> nasty
<neuro> lowest fttc product is 40/2, and you're more likely to get close to line speed as cabs are more evenly distributed than exchanges
<neuro> in urban areas anyway
<ali1234> thing is i don't cae how fast it is
<neuro> heathen
<ali1234> i would like a bit more upload
<ali1234> waiting hours for a 5 minute youtube video to upload is a bit annoying
<daftykins> thankfully our ISP doesn't do FUPs at all
<neuro> well then, fttc is your only real option
<neuro> 40/20 can be gotten reasonably cheaply
<daftykins> i definitely want more upload than this 40/2 :(
<ali1234> i have no use for "unlimited"
<ali1234> either
<neuro> actually, sorry, i'm talking out my bum
<neuro> 40 meg packages are usually 40/2 or 40/10
<ali1234> i would rather pay £5/month and have always on ISDN
<neuro> BT Infinity 1, up to 38Mbps down, up to 9.5Mbps up, 40GB usage, £15/mo plus line rental
<ali1234> the cheaper the better really
<neuro> isdn?
<neuro> are you mental?
<neuro> 128Kbps?!
<neuro> i don't even think any ISPs offer that as a product any more
<ali1234> in a way, they all do
<ali1234> if you divide the FUP by 1 month
<ali1234> you usually get a lot less than that
<neuro> yeah but there's a difference between a throttle and a cap
<neuro> and /me points to ISPs who offer FUPless products
<ali1234> yes. one is very poorly defined
<neuro> what do you mean by that?
<ali1234> a bandwidth cap might be in the small print but more likely you won't know what it is until you hit it
<ali1234> a throttle is known up front by both parties
<neuro> which is why any ISP tho caps worth their salt will have a control panel where you can see your usage
<neuro> sky and BT both do this, can't speak for others
<neuro> and the cap has to be up front, not just in the small print; ofcom regs
<neuro> and you'd be surprised how hard some make it to discover that you can get throttled
<ali1234> so merely stipulating that the service is "unlimited* (*with fair usage policy)" is no longer allowed by ofcom?
<neuro> i know a lot of people on virgin who knew nothing about their traffic management policies
<neuro> i don't think ISPs do that any more
<ali1234> right, they all have a download cap instead
<neuro> unlimited with FUP usually just means "hey, we'll throttle some stuff we know can be a hog, here's what we throttle"
<ali1234> because it means they can still advertise based on unachievable speeds that will exceed your cap within 15 minutes
<neuro> which usually means "we throttle usenet and p2p"
<neuro> i'm looking at BT's product list right now
<neuro> they only offer "unlimited" products that are actually unlimited
<neuro> all other products have stated caps in big fonts
<ali1234> let me put it another way
<neuro> ok :)
<slvr> (BT used to have a ~300GB limit on their unlimited products, but that's not been around since 2011 iirc)
<ali1234> i would rather have a dedicated ISDN line with no caps, throttling, or other hidden stuff, than 100/10 ADSL that only works when the wind blows the right way and only has enough cap to use it for 2 hours per month
<neuro> at the risk of being pernickity
<neuro> 100/10 is impossible over ADSL
<ali1234> doesn't matter, i don't want it anyway
<neuro> Infinity et al are VDSL, and pretty stable
<daftykins> choice seems to have made available lots of crap products instead of lots of good competing ones, in England
<shauno> upc have an odd version of Unlimited™.  They made a big fuss about dropping the caps, and then sent me a letter to tell me I'd used way more than Unlimited™ allows for.  and that if I did it again, they'd bump me onto a higher plan - that still doesn't allow for what I'd used :/
<ali1234> daftykins: that's the reality of the free market
<daftykins> shauno: :( was it even that much?
<ali1234> it's always a race to the bottom
<daftykins> my telco won't even implement products.
<daftykins> one size fits all =/
<daftykins> they're actually actively phoning customers to try and move them to the VDSL2+ service (40/2) from the ADSL2+ (16/0.75)
<directhex> ali1234, you're campaigning against something that doesn't exist any more, plenty of products are both fast and uncapped, e.g. mine
<shauno> I'm not sure what 'that much' is anymore :/  it wasn't Azelphur-scale nets though.  less than 2TB/mo
<ali1234> i always get this response of "oh, well *my* ISP isn't capped" and then 6 months later we hear that that ISP has, in fact, had to introduce caps
<directhex> ali1234, and on 128k ISDN, maxed out, you can download 40GB in a month. which is bt's beginner level cap.
<shauno> it's all this darned fineprint.  mine told me they were dropping the caps, when all they did was tack a zero onto the end of it
<ali1234> 40GB just happens to around what i download in a month
<neuro> and if you're downloading so much that you blow your cap in 2 hours, just get an unlimited product
<directhex> ali1234, i download about 250GB a month
<shauno> but at the same time, they moved me to 150mbit line.  so adding a zero to the transit didn't go so far
<neuro> if i had to sit and worry every month about how much i had downloaded or uploaded, i'd go mad
<neuro> which is partly why i use my mobile so little when i'm out and about
<neuro> once i'm on three all you can eat, i won't have to worry about that any more
<neuro> it's peace of mind that i'm more interested in
<neuro> and for 90 quid a month, i have peace of mind :)
<neuro> (90ish)
<directhex> Your allowance usage from 01 Aug to 06 Aug
<directhex> Your allowance will reset on 01 Sep
<directhex> Your usage for this month is 82.29 GB
<directhex>  69.62 GB downloaded
<directhex>  12.67 GB uploaded
<directhex> How does this compare
<directhex> Your average monthly usage is
<directhex> 248.83 GB
<directhex>  You have an unlimited product and will never be charged for additional usage
<neuro> ooh, never thought to check mine this month
<neuro> sky tell me nothing, they just say "you have unlimited usage, don't worry about it" :)
<directhex> bt still measure it. was surprised by how big the number is
<neuro> Your average monthly usage is
<neuro> 1020.03 GB
<neuro> 61 down, 22 up so far this month
<neuro> ah, here it is
<neuro> Your Broadband Usage
<neuro> You are a Sky Fibre Unlimited Pro customer.
<neuro> The package you are on is truly unlimited, so you needn't worry about usage allowances.
<daftykins> anyone ever been to much black tie stuff?
<Azelphur> ali1234: It's funny how long it takes to upload stuff without a decent connection
<daftykins> a friend of mine was asking what i thought of a dress but the more i ponder on it the more i think perhaps legs should be covered more in black tie 0o
<Azelphur> I can do really cool stuff like taking an 8mp photo, uploads to dropbox, downloads to my PC, in seconds, gonna take a photo right now (note the timestamp) :P
<neuro> go go gadget dropbox!
<Azelphur> annnnnd done, it's on my PC.
<Azelphur> apparently the little popup didn't come up, so it was up much earlier
<Azelphur> where'd the little popup go? :<
<neuro> it's had enough of your shenanigans
<daftykins> i used to be really anal about the methodology of my computer-based actions, like i wouldn't use something like that because uploading and downloading over the same connection rather than a local transfer seemed wasteful
<daftykins> of course i know how infinitely easier than cable fetching it is :D
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> i still cringe at multi-megabyte attachments on clients' email too
<daftykins> especially when it's done with 'sensitive' financial info
<Azelphur> if I take a photo it's usually because I want to share it, so uploading it on capture is logical imo :)
<daftykins> because NOBODY can intercept your email whizzing around
<neuro> iCloud Photo Stream for the win
<daftykins> yeah it's just that going out to come back in part
 * neuro has just put a new 12 months contract on his bt broadband
<Azelphur> my broadband will have no contract
<Azelphur> (muhahahaha)
<neuro> bt sport :P
<neuro> ha, they've just called my landline to tell me it will be activated soon
<neuro> and emailed me
<neuro> twice
<neuro> ew, silverlight :P
<davmor2> neuro: yeap peoples way of dropping flash with encryption is to use silverlight with encryption instead even though it means it won't work on anything that isn't windows D'oh
<neuro> well, mac
<davmor2> neuro: I didn't think mac supported it, or is it just ios?
<neuro> ios, no; mac, yes
<davmor2> neuro: ah there you go then.  So just linux and tablet/phone users that can't use it then D'oh
<neuro> can't use what? :)
<neuro> bt sport has its own app
<davmor2> neuro: silverlight
<neuro> yeah but content providers use different methods to deliver to tablets
<neuro> since flash isn't a guarantee, and silverlight is a non starter
<neuro> oh no
<neuro> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/newscribbler/cinefex-classic-collection
<neuro> my visa card just screamed out in horror
<MartijnVdS> neuro: $2250?
<neuro> na, $285
<neuro> about £185 quid
<neuro> (he said redundantly)
<neuro> wow, when the app goes on sale in january to the public, it'll cost $499 for the whole collection
<neuro> or individual issues for $3.99
<neuro> err, $4.99
 * dwatkins orders a Pebble watch at last
<daftykins> anyone seen the case where ubiquity doesn't see any partitions on a disk where there are many?
<directhex> does parted see them?
<daftykins> fdisk does
<directhex> so MBR on BIOS
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959601/
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> apparently he's got XP, 7, backtrack and something else
<directhex> er, that's a pretty f...racked partition table
<davmor2> daftykins: has he filled all four main partitions?
<directhex> primary after extended, which overlaps. urgh
<directhex> amazed this works at all for anything
<daftykins> ubiquity from 12.04.2 just shows the disk as empty :D
<daftykins> heh i wonder if 7's installer did that
<directhex> i doubt it, windows has a pretty good idea of what an mbr table should look like
<directhex> and it's not... THAT
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> multi-boot is so masochistic at the best of times
<directhex> if i were ubiquity i'd just throw an assert & crash
<directhex> asser (is_not_batpoop_insane);
<daftykins> XD
<directhex> seriously though, this ain't valid on any planet. i'd be getting a second disk and trying my best to rescue it one partition at a time into something resembling reality
<daftykins> is it sda3 that's the wonky part? i'm not really used to seeing this many in these terms
<directhex> daftykins, so, MBR supports four sequentially numbered partitions - in linux terms, sdX1, sdX2, sdX3 and sdX4
<daftykins> four primary, yep?
<daftykins> max
<directhex> it is important that the partititons not overlap, and their start/end points are sequential, i.e. the last sector of sdX2 must be before the first of sdX3
<directhex> yeah, "primary" - the term came about due to a method for going past the limit. one of your primary partitions can be a sort of mini partition container itself, termed "secondary" - it must be the last primary partition you use
<directhex> i.e. if sdX2 is secondary, sdX3 and sdX4 cannot be used
<daftykins> *nod*
<directhex> this is partly due to the overlapping partitions question, but also the sequential ordering question
<daftykins> so the max would be primary, primary, primary, extended --> logicals
<directhex> within your secondary, partitions are sequentially ordered from sdX5
<directhex> yes, precisely
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<daftykins> i didn't notice the numbering was so shot
<directhex> sd sdX5 onwards are logical partitions
<daftykins> sda2 ending on 312... then sda3 starting 132... how!?
<directhex> now, in your example, sda3 is a primary, whose start and endpoints are in the middle of sda2 - between sda6 and sda7
<daftykins> i follow you now - thanks
<daftykins> i tried to convey this to the others looking at this guy's issue, they just went 'but a primary can't be after an extended, it'll be a logical!'
<daftykins> hah, yes, in the sane world perhaps
<directhex> it is, of course, impossible for a partition table to look like this, unless it's been exposed to a lot of crystal meth
<daftykins> i detect the potential for some nasty resizing apps
<directhex> i can't begin to imagine how to unravel this without a second drive
<daftykins> hopefully he's got no important data on any of the many OSs - HAHAHAHA unlikely :|
<ali1234> none of those partitions actually over lap
<ali1234> there is a primary *inside* the extended, but the space it covers is not assigned to any logical partition
<daftykins> would that be enough to break ubiquity though? seeing as it sees nothing
<ali1234> sure
<ali1234> it's a highly unusual layout, certainly out of spec
<Azelphur> popey: do you do full drive snapshots with rsnapshot? if so can you paste me your rsnapshot line with the excludes? :)
<ali1234> if it works, it's by fluke
<directhex> [18:32]<directhex> amazed this works at all for anything
<ali1234> i'm not surprised it works in really brain dead OS that blindly follows what the partition table says without any sort of validation
<ali1234> it's only crazy if you look at the big picture :)
<ali1234> the simplest way to fix it btw is just to turn sda3 into a logical partition
<ali1234> that might mess up windows though
<daftykins> yeah he might as well start from scratch
<MartijnVdS> http://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/1jvgn6/i_said_numberwang_to_the_pet_shop_cashier_when_my/cbioq86
<DJones> daftykins: You're active in #u at the minute, have you had any unsolicited pm's asking you to join an irc network?
<daftykins> no sir
<DJones> Thanks, just checking whether somebody is a serial spammer
<daftykins> *nod* np :)
<daftykins> those guys coming in for days talking about 'ready to DDoS' are kinda odd
<MartijnVdS> "Distributed DOS? I thought we got rid of DOS ages ago!"
<MartijnVdS> "Is that like MP/M is to CP/M?"
<MartijnVdS> trolling the trolls++
 * neuro just placed his xbox one preorder
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> brave man
<MartijnVdS> poor man
<daftykins> woohoo just succeeded in helping a guy install AMD drivers atop 13.04
<daftykins> no goats were sacrificed during this ordeal
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: not on your end, maybe :P
<daftykins> ;)
<MartijnVdS> Argh!
<MartijnVdS> How do I get vim to *stop* re-indenting my line when I type > or }
<MartijnVdS> it's not "set noai", "set nosmartindent", "set nocindent" or "filetype indent off"
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ping a ling you back ?
<mungbean_> seahorse core dump when trying to import key :( fails at primary role
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: I don't know, but when you find out, let me know
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: I suspect an html syntax plugin
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<AlanBell> Bloomberg just put up $80,000 http://www.indiegogo.com/individuals/4303733/campaigns which is interesting
<neuro> cool
<neuro> shame it's barely made a dent
<AlanBell> pocket change for them, and they will in all probability get it back in a couple of weeks, but I am very surprised they got internal permission to do that
<neuro> currently tracking $9m off the pace
<AlanBell> yeah, I hope there is an uptick at the end that brings it above $11M or so making it the highest ever total
<AlanBell> part of the problem is that there is no real way to get backers to spend more and upgrade their pledge
<neuro> don't think that's something to be proud of
<neuro> "hey look, we raised over $11m ... and now it needs to be given back because we set our sights too high"
<neuro> oh, and i didn't realise indiegogo takes your money up front, unlike kickstarter
<neuro> so even if it fails, indiegogo will make shedloads off the interest they're earning while they're holding on to eight and a half million dollars
<AlanBell> erm, I presume it does
<diddledan> it's been divisive - neuro is of the camp that says "duck it, it's never gonna work, shouldn't even have tried"
<neuro> the idea of test driving a phone like this, F1 style, is brilliant
<neuro> the campaign has just been run very very oddly
<diddledan> I'm firmly in the opposite camp
<diddledan> better to try than not imo
<AlanBell> interest on it would be in the region of $10,000 - but paypal will be making that
<AlanBell> indiegogo won't take the money out of paypal, the fees to take it out and put it back in again would be large
<neuro> diddledan: when you're asking for $32,000, fair enough if you make rookie crowdfunding mistakes
<neuro> diddledan: when you're asking for $32,000,000, you need to run a very, very smart campaign
<neuro> they should have spent the time with that stupid teaser on the front of ubuntu.com pimping the heck out of the phone, the campaign, answering questions, drumming up press interest, getting influential people vocal about it
<neuro> instead it was just like "tease, tease, tease, plonk there ya go. Oh, sorry, we forgot about that. Oh, we'll try this instead. Oh, did you ... no? Really? Oops"
<AlanBell> imho they should have done a $10,000,000 crowdfunding element, plus taken pre-orders, plus done business sales, plus taken a loan to fund development and sold them when produced
<AlanBell> crowdfunding is not good for VAT registered organisations, buying a phone off-contract is not good for many people, buying a phone a year in advance of it existing is not good for many people
<directhex> imho they should have realised the nexus 4 is £240
<neuro> kinda defeats the spirit of the thing :)
<neuro> directhex: haha totally :)
<neuro> ok, it's not a formula 1 of phones, but still ...
<directhex> who has £600 lying around to buy a fringe phone in potentiae?
<neuro> s/has/had/
<neuro> $780 now
<AlanBell> directhex: quite a lot more people than I would have thought
<directhex> AlanBell, yes!
<AlanBell> I am also wondering what I can sell to Bloomberg
<neuro> i'm thinking my tax bill
<AlanBell> maybe I will just send Bloomberg an invoice, on the basis that I will do a project with them next year sometime, that will work
<diddledan> I think what the arguments really seem to boil down to are those that have backed the campaign saying yey and those that found it too expensive for them saying "woe is me, it's terrible, done wrong, should be cheaper, be a hardware company now! make 3 phones at different price points! make it the formula0.5 of phones because formula 1 is too high end" etc.. etc.
<neuro> then i must be the outlier, the grumpy old sage sat atop a windy hill, grumbling that this was an inevitable state of affairs, disappointing but saw it coming, what are you doing on my hill, bugger orf, get your own hill
<diddledan> if it doesn't succeed I don't think that should be classed as failure because it was a bold step and one that needed doing to shake the market a bit. so what that it didn't raise 32million, if it hadn't been tried we wouldn't know that it doesn't work
<diddledan> and I don't think a "better run campaign" would have generated any more "sales"
<AlanBell> indeed, they have done very very well, and still are doing $100,000/day which is good money - if it was real cash sales of shipping product.
<neuro> but my point is that $100K/day, while good under many other circumstances, is poor for a project that requires over $1m/day to succeed
<Azelphur> AlanBell: what software do you use for your webcam stuff?
<diddledan> don't you love knee-jerk reactions? bug 1200775
<lubotu3> bug 1200775 in apturl (Ubuntu) "apturl-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __init__(): 'InstallBackendAptdaemon' object has no attribute 'connect'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200775
<AlanBell> Azelphur: I hacked some stuff together to poke at the standard firmware
<AlanBell> there is a web service to tell it to go up/down/left/right and stop, and I have some python that tells it to start moving, then stop after a specific time, so I can get it to go a predictable distance
<Azelphur> I see :)
<Azelphur> AlanBell: you can have a peek at mine if you like, http://home.azelphur.com/ user/pass is anonymous :)
<daftykins> Azelphur: are you going to make XBMC auto-rate a film/TV ep based on your facial expressions throughout? ;)
<Azelphur> spinny spinny
<Azelphur> daftykins: haha
<diddledan> wtf did I do?!
<diddledan> :-p
<daftykins> i best patent that before the xbox one does it
<Azelphur> diddledan: span it around I guess? :P
<Azelphur> spin*
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> I pushed the H in the middle of the D-pad
<Azelphur> there's a more sensible angle
<Azelphur> diddledan: ah, H is calibrate, it spins around and finds the limits
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> nice monitor setup
<Azelphur> ty
<Azelphur> there's another one there
<Azelphur> :)
<diddledan> I really need to reorganise my desktop setup
<diddledan> need to plop "teh beast" down on the floor to make room
<daftykins> hah so many people call their computers that, shocking
<Azelphur> diddledan: when it's daytime I plan to set this up properly, will point it out the window
<Azelphur> I'm right on the seafront here
<Azelphur> so should make for fun :)
<diddledan> daftykins: I refer to it's power-hungryness rather than it's capability :-p
<daftykins> ;)
<diddledan> and noisyness
<shauno> heh, the 'beast' here is an old crt monitor I can't figure out how to get rid of
<diddledan> god it's noisy
<diddledan> still, not as bad as my proliant server units from circa 1998
<diddledan> shauno: ebay
<shauno> I meant more on the scale that it weighs more than I do, and I don't have a car
<Azelphur> someones found my QR code
<Azelphur> xD
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> where is it?
<Azelphur> daftykins: on the IP camera? :P
<daftykins> oh as in they're moving about, ok
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> i was gonna finally use that for a clients where they teach
<Azelphur> tis just my wifi access, it's got NFC on it too
<daftykins> but they decided they don't want 'students' using their tubes
<daftykins> yarr i remember when you made it :)
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> indeed :)
<Azelphur> it's handy, I keep it on my desk.
<daftykins> i'd share with mates that come over more but i prefer not to have their dirty gearon my network ;)
<Azelphur> daftykins: haha, well I'm on Linux at the end of the day
<Azelphur> not much they can do
<daftykins> plus these days i find it ever challenging to keep friends attention rather than them be glancing at their phones every few minutes ¬_¬ terrible manners
<Azelphur> lol
<AlanBell> Azelphur: nice, slightly different to my firmware, and higher resolution
<Azelphur> yea, the firmware is much nicer
<Azelphur> although it seems to be suffering from the friendly DDoS effect atm and not responding
<Azelphur> guess it's not up to much in the serving lots of people side of things
<AlanBell> looks like yours calls param.cgi or something
<Azelphur> yea, it has a simple API, I messed around telling it to turn left and right using API calls
<Azelphur> AlanBell: is it responding for you?
<AlanBell> not now
<Azelphur> hehe
<AlanBell> what mine lacks is a move to x,y call
<Azelphur> yea mine doesn't have one either
<AlanBell> or a move +40,-70 relative call
<AlanBell> there is just start moving, and stop
<Azelphur> oh, mine has that
<Azelphur> mine moves in steps, so you tell it, take a step left, take a step right
<AlanBell> oh, nice
<Azelphur> lets see if I can get this thing to talk to ustream :)
<diddledan> I now have a semi-organised desk
<diddledan> and no room by my feet :-p
<Azelphur> AlanBell: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Azelphur hahahaha, sort of works
<Azelphur> in a *zoom*...now we'll wait for a bit, sort of way.
<Azelphur> guess it wants a different frame rate :)
<Azelphur> maybe someone has an idea on how I might fix the above url ^ ?
<neuro> what's wrong with it?
<Azelphur> neuro: look at the stopwatch, it's counting in seconds.
<Azelphur> *zoom* stop...*zoom* stop... xD
<neuro> is your upstream screwed?
<Azelphur> neuro: nope
<Azelphur> neuro: and even if it was, why would it upload superfast, stop, superfast, stop.
<neuro> i don't know what's happening with the upload, but the stream is buffer, catchup, buffer, catchup
<Azelphur> tis only done 1000kbit/sec up, speedtest.net puts me at having 14 (while running the camera)
<neuro> no idea what you're using for streaming either
<Azelphur> so, I have over 15x the required upload
<Azelphur> ffmpeg
<neuro> so it's probably an ffmpeg problem :)
<Azelphur> neuro: indeed, here's the ffmpeg stuff http://pastebin.com/rXsys954
<neuro> holy crap
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-08
<Azelphur> ?
<neuro> yeah, i've no idea, good luck!
<Azelphur> hehe
<neuro> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/neuros-show
<Azelphur> neuro: I see a ceiling?
<Azelphur> now I see an IRC
<Azelphur> :P
<Azelphur> YOU GIVE THAT WINDOWS THE PEACE SYMBOL
<neuro> ha
<Azelphur> ustream is fun, eh ;)
<neuro> meh
<MooDoo> hello all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> hi brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<MooDoo> morning morning
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Happiness Happens Day! :-D
<bigcalm> That's nice
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: does it, though?
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, it does!
<MartijnVdS> lies!
<JamesTait> You know it to be true!
<MartijnVdS> not often
<JamesTait> My happiness this morning happened when I got a fly-past from a brand new Boeing 787 Dreamliner and escort.
<JamesTait> It was quickly followed by annoyance that I hadn't known about it in advance and got my camera ready - but for a brief moment there, happiness definitely happened!
<JamesTait> http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/Rolls-Royce-Dreamliner-flypast/story-19629750-detail/story.html#axzz2bMkkbIqR
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: cool :)
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: One of the approaches to Schiphol passes over motorway between my home and work: http://goo.gl/maps/XVtA6
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: (and if I take the train, I pass Schiphol on the other side, passing the approaches to 18R and 18C)
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, :-D
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, there's a video now: http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/VIDEO-British-Airways-Dreamliner-perform-fly-past/story-19625884-detail/story.html#axzz2bMkkbIqR
<JamesTait> And I managed to snag a couple of photos as they were flying off back home.
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: cool
<arc__> hi how do i get back into ubuntu after installing XP
<MartijnVdS> arc__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arc__> ok i will have a look
<arc__> looks like i will be using boot-repair then
<arc__> are there any good torrent clients on ubuntu 12.04
<MartijnVdS> !piracy
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MartijnVdS> arc__: but Ubuntu comes with "Transmission" by default, so you can download other Linux ISOs easily
<arc__> i haven't checked but can you get utorrent
<MartijnVdS> arc__: I have no idea, transmission works great though
<arc__> ok cool
<MartijnVdS> You can even get a web interface for it, so you can control it remotely
<arc__> it ask where the helper program is for transmision
<MartijnVdS> arc__: what do you mean?
<MartijnVdS> just click on the .torrent file (or open a magnet link), and transmission will open
<arc__> firefox open with
<MartijnVdS> maybe it's not installed, in that case, install it through the software center
<arc__> it i have it open
<arc__> ok i have found a way
<directhex> firefox has no useful default open withs right now, because firefox is dumb
<directhex> in the general case, open with /usr/bin.xdg-open
<directhex> /usr/bin/xdg-open
<directhex> this uses the default app on the system, or the one you set
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> bigcalm: what time did you get home in the end?
<bigcalm> davmor2: midnight
<bigcalm> davmor2: bit tired today
<davmor2> oh 10 minutes before the rest of us left the pub then :D
<arc__> does anyone know how to make utorrent faster in ubuntu
<SuperMatt> don't use utorrent?
<SuperMatt> Transmission is very good
<shauno> give your isp moar moneys
<SuperMatt> is there even a utorrent for linux?
<neuro> yup
<neuro> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<shauno> half the time, the sensible answer to that one is simply patience.  torrents 'warm up' as they discover more peers
<SuperMatt> indeed
<SuperMatt> I've had torrents which take longers to find the metadata then it actually took them to download
<SuperMatt> -s
<neuro> depends on the source, really
<SuperMatt> sure
<neuro> and how popular the torrent is
<neuro> i've had *cough* certain torrents warm up within about 30 seconds to full pace
<SuperMatt> and finish downloading in 15 ;)
<neuro> ... not really ;)
<neuro> $ du -sch .
<neuro>  73G	.
<davmor2> neuro: I'm assuming the cough is a fedora iso rather than an Ubuntu one right :D
<neuro> right, right
<neuro> 73G in one folder/torrent
<neuro> no idea what it is
<neuro> it just appeared one day
<neuro> *cough*tng*cough*s1*cough*
<neuro> i really should stop smoking
<neuro> s'making me cough
<davmor2> neuro: the ubuntu and fedora cd repositories :D  You a mirroring service right
<neuro> yyyyyyyyyyyyes?
<arc__> I use utorrent
<arc__> why is utorrent so bad
<neuro> who said it's bad?
<arc__> SuperMatt said not to use it
<neuro> it was a glib retort
<arc__> i assumed it was bad
<neuro> i'd suggest talking to the utorrent community, they will know more about what you need to look at, e.g. port forwarding, optimal configuration, etc
<arc__> ok what is the irc channel
<MartijnVdS> Why use utorrent if the default (transmission) works fine?
<neuro> irc channel?
<neuro> i dunno :)
<arc__> I have utorrent when i was on Xp and it has been reliable
<neuro> i have office 2013 on win7 and it has been reliable, doesn't mean it'll work all that well on ubuntu
<arc__> you know like /join #*******
<neuro> *facepalm*
<neuro> i know what an irc channel is
<arc__> just checking
<neuro> i was using irc when you were but a twinkle in your daddy's eye
<arc__> :)
<neuro> literally
<SuperMatt> arc__: I had no idea there was a linux version of utorrent. My only experience with it was running it under wine
<dvrr> Hiiii
<neuro> SuperMatt: yeah seems there's a "server", probably like transmission-daemon
<arc__> SuperMatt: that is what i am doing
<neuro> oh wait, you're running the windows build under wine?
<SuperMatt> right, that could be an issue.
<SuperMatt> if there is a native version, always go with that
<neuro> indeedio
<arc__> why ?
<SuperMatt> because the wine version has to jump through hoops, etc, to work
<SuperMatt> native just works
<arc__> I don't want to do a radomly hard linux install of a program (complicated)
<neuro> if you want to go 150MPH, do you buy the Ferrari California, or do you buy the fibreglass kit version to put on top of a Ford Mondeo chassis?
<arc__> what ?
<SuperMatt> installing linux software ins't too difficult these days
<neuro> never mind, just run native when you can, like SuperMatt says
<SuperMatt> seems a bit weird that you think installing in wine is easier than installing natively
<neuro> it's because it has a setup.exe ;)
<SuperMatt> well if there's a .deb version, that's *even easier* to install
<arc__> it's a .tar.gz
<davmor2> neuro: Let me help you there old timer, irc is what you're talking on now :P
<SuperMatt> ah, the liunx version of utorrent is headless
<SuperMatt> just use transmission then
<neuro> davmor2: WHAT'S THAT, SONNY? I CAN'T UNDERSTAND YOUR NEW FANGLED TALK
<SuperMatt> I'm having to look this up on my phone cos work blocks this kind of stuff
<neuro> hehe
<neuro> yeah, it's headless like transmission-daemon
<arc__> i could utorrent is only 30%
<SuperMatt> arc__: just because it's a tar.gz, doesn't make it difficult
<arc__> yeah but ?
<SuperMatt> I'm just checking out more details
<SuperMatt> very slowly
<neuro> gotta learn this shiz yo
<SuperMatt> on my phone
<SuperMatt> indeed
<davmor2> SuperMatt: haha
<arc__> i will just transmison
<SuperMatt> :)
<SuperMatt> it's installed by default
<neuro> seems utorrent for linux is actually built *for* ubuntu
<neuro> with an older debian build
<davmor2> arc__: if you click on a torrent it will open transmission by default
<SuperMatt> don't know why my phone is going so slowly
<arc__> yeah that is what i'm doing now
<neuro> problem with it is that it's old
<SuperMatt> elinks time
<neuro> doesn't look like they're that interested in it
<neuro> whereas transmission is still constantly being developed and has a strong history on linux
<arc__> ok
 * mgdm listens to Transmission
<neuro> NOT THAT ONE
<arc__> Yay only 4hours remaining
<mgdm> ♫♪ Dance dance dance dance dance to the radio
<neuro> i'm thinking of setting up a website to answer the questions that keep getting posed on the front page of bbc news
<neuro> "Is there any evidence slimming clubs work?" No.
<neuro> "How did the Netherlands become a cycling utopia?" Because it's flat.
<arc__> lol
<neuro> "Have pub beer gardens now become smoking gardens?" No.
<MartijnVdS> sounds more like a tumblr
<neuro> yeah
<neuro> it does actually
<dwatkins> neuro: there is evidence that slimming works, initially, but that's mainly due to the reduction in carbohydrates - see /r/keto 's FAQ
<neuro> dwatkins: you seem to miss the intended frivolity of the answers
<dwatkins> hehe
<neuro> :)
<dwatkins> it's the BBC news site, I don't expect proper journalism anymore, sadly.
<arc__> Make your own news site
<dwatkins> my one-line reply was probably better researched than anything they might have written about slimming.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: it's better than the tabloids though
<dwatkins> arc__: I already have one, it's called reddit.
<neuro> hee
<dwatkins> I'm often more interested in reading the comments, seeing as they're often both for and against a particular point of view and there's generally some good discussion on there.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: also, lots of bad discussion
<neuro> i actively try to avoid comments now
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: agreed
<neuro> they seem to be the breeding ground for morons
<SuperMatt> but if you avoid comments, people will be wrong about something and continue to think they're right... FOREVER
<dwatkins> it must be lunchtime, back later
<arc__> Indian food time
<neuro> youtube and the daily mail are especially bad
<neuro> i've added *.dailymail.co.uk to adblock so that i can't even click on a daily mail link anymore
<SuperMatt> and slashdot
<SuperMatt> don't forget slashdot
<neuro> i haven't read slashdot in more than a glancing manner for years unfortunately
<SuperMatt> s/un//
<mgdm> Whatever you do: don't read the comments
<Seeker`> or the articles
<SuperMatt> in fact, we should all stop reading all together
<SuperMatt> it's more hassle than it's worth
<SuperMatt> no one shold habe an opinion on anything
<neuro> interesting ... the irish edition of the Sun has dropped topless photos from Page 3
<neuro> one reader has complained so far
<SuperMatt> hooray!
<neuro> http://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2013/aug/08/sun-page-3
<davmor2> but neuro how will you ever know what Diana would think without reading the dailymail
<mgdm> Isn't that the Express? :-)
<directhex> neuro, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/kitten-block/
<neuro> davmor2: i think you're thinking of the Daily Express
<davmor2> </mock the week>
<neuro> directhex: easier to just add a line to adblock rather than switch browsers ;)
<neuro> i don't even want to read the text
<directhex> neuro, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kitten-block/dicomhebenajaeajoaehlhebjjehjahd?hl=en-GB
<neuro> as i said, i don't even want to read the thing
<directhex> neuro, no text, it just redirects *.mailmail.co.uk to tea and kittens
<neuro> adblock blocks the click as well as all images if i make it to a dm page by accident
<neuro> so it's hard to unwittingly click through to the dm site
<dvrr> MooDoo
<dvrr> Hiii
<MooDoo> hello
<dvrr> how  are you
<neuro> i've come to an epic conclusion
<neuro> the next series of doctor who with peter capaldi will be bloody brilliant
<neuro> not because of anything actually done in the show
<dvrr> i have  problem apache server
<neuro> but because, hopefully, there will be who/thick of it mashups in the days after
<dvrr> neuro :  today  i have configured apache + mod_jk +tomcat +mysql + cluster but  i apache  some server problem
<neuro> um, ok?
<dvrr> i have taken 3 systems   2 servers app tomcat1, tomcat2   3 server  mysql & apache  run but  i am not able to access  application servers   another machine
<dvrr> neuro : how to access application servers
<neuro> dvrr: i have no idea dude
<neuro> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/7/4594714/canonical-ubuntu-edge-crowdfunding-campaign-may-not-reach-its-goal
<MartijnVdS> neuro: REALLY?!
<neuro> hehe
<neuro> it's still possible for some sort of hail mary publicity thing to pull in additional funding
<MartijnVdS> theverge: the "daily fail" of the internet
<neuro> you think?
<neuro> i find them pretty even handed
<MartijnVdS> neuro: never seen a good article on there
<neuro> i've found loads
<MartijnVdS> aren't they the same as gawker etc.?
<neuro> um no?
<MartijnVdS> like lifehacker and gizmodo
<neuro> nothing to do with them
<MartijnVdS> Oh, it looked similar to me.
<MartijnVdS> I tend to read arstechnica myself
 * neuro cancels his amazon xbox one preorder :P
<MartijnVdS> sanity prevails again
<neuro> need to do it again, apparently there's no headset in the box
<neuro> crazy preorder placeholder pricing ...
<MartijnVdS> neuro: "pre-order price guarantee"!
<neuro> "Wireless Controller With Play and Charge Kit (Xbox One)" - £89.99
<neuro> "Chat Headset (Xbox One)" - £89.99
<MartijnVdS> neuro: wow.. MS really need money don't they
<neuro> placeholder pricing
<neuro> PLACEHOLDER PRICING
<MartijnVdS> or so you hope
<neuro> amazon didn't know what to charge for them, so they priced all the accessories at 90 quid
<neuro> joypad is $60 in the US, headset $25
<neuro> so probably 45-50 quid for joypad here, 20 for headset
<directhex> could be worse
<directhex> littlewoods are charging 25% above rrp on actually known, published RRPs on next-gen HW
<diddledan> neuro: see the latest announcement from edge/gogo?
<neuro> BLOODY HELL
<neuro> wait, WHAT?
<diddledan> is that good or bad bloody hell? :-p
 * MartijnVdS takes away neuro's "shift" and "caps lock" keys
<neuro> they're going to refund EVERYONE who pledged for an edge at a higher tier?!
<diddledan> seems that way
<neuro> so yet again they're going to lose money
<neuro> all money to go to building phones, except for the hundreds of thousands we've decided to give back to people
<neuro> this is a fiasco
<neuro> so what, next week, another magical unicorn event occurs and they drop the phones down to $600?
<diddledan> gerroff moy land!
<neuro> hehe
<diddledan> they seem to state that there's not going to be any further reductions
<neuro> shyeah, right
<dvrr> neuro: i have two application servers two different machines running (tomcat1, tomcat2 applicatin servers   clustering  & section replication  also complected ) another machine running apache2 server how to biend or (access) that two application servers  using this apache server(using hostname) please help me
<neuro> dvrr: i don't know what you want me to do
<neuro> it all sounds very complicated, with very little information given, and i'm not a tomcat expert by any means
<dvrr> ok  sorry if you know
<SuperMatt> dvrr: what is your first language?
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: his first language is /quit
<SuperMatt> obcs
<SuperMatt> *obvs
<SuperMatt> I was gonna suggest he go to whatever channel speaks his first language
<SuperMatt> I'd much rather people have *easy* support, than try to tackle the language barriers myself
<SuperMatt> if all else fails, I will step up though
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: I think he's been here before, but his English isn't good enough to explain his problem
<SuperMatt> :(
<SuperMatt> I remember someone a shot while ago said they couldn't get any help in -fr, but I looked in there and there was just as many people as in here
<neuro> SuperMatt: he's from hyderabad in india
<SuperMatt> fun times
<neuro> there's 14 people in #ubuntu-in apparently
<neuro> and the topic says "talk in english"
<SuperMatt> oh dear
<SuperMatt> not fun at all
<MartijnVdS> neuro: that might be because they speak about 2387423 languages in all of India?
<SuperMatt> though I find it quite funny that he's managed to cluster a lot of tomboy stuff, etc, but doesn't know how to set up an apache proxy (I think that's what he was asking)
<MartijnVdS> tomcat != tomboy
<SuperMatt> sorry yes
<SuperMatt> I was being a bit funny with my typing
<ali1234> are there any large open source projects written in a language other than english? (for variable names etc)
<ali1234> i think there's one fairly famous one written in french but i can't remember which one
<MartijnVdS> StarOffice had German comments
<MartijnVdS> well the first OpenOffice branched from it, anyway
<ali1234> i think the french one is a CRM system written by/for the french government, but also open source and fairly well known
<ali1234> or it might be french-canadian
<MooDoo> thursday funny - http://31.media.tumblr.com/6cea63a841b80239a07e887ff2eebb9c/tumblr_mr4y5tzmRf1qdlh1io1_r1_250.gif
<neuro> depends on your definition of "funny", i guess :)
<ali1234> i lol'd
<Azelphur> popey: did my own take on the popey cam http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Azelphur :)
<Azelphur> that's my edimax ip camera pointing out the window, bridged into ustream with ffmpeg
<MooDoo> you live that close to the sea Azelphur ?
<Azelphur> yep
<MooDoo> awesome
<Azelphur> MooDoo: shall I turn the camera around for comparison? XD
<ali1234> yes, clean those windows!
<AlanBell> those are funny looking chickens Azelphur
<Azelphur> ali1234: haha
<Azelphur> AlanBell: indeed :)
<MooDoo> Azelphur: go for it
<MartijnVdS> sea chickens!
<SuperMatt> oh, that reminds me, I want to create a google+ hangout of my budgies
<MartijnVdS> uh, that's actually a thing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_of_the_Sea
<MooDoo> lol
<SuperMatt> my housemates tell me they never make a sound when I leave the house, I want to test it out
<MooDoo> Azelphur: ha ha ha ha
<Azelphur> MooDoo: :D
<AlanBell> as is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_of_the_VNC
<Azelphur> I been tempted to move the cam to the other room actually, I think the view might be better.
<SuperMatt> Azelphur: any reason why you use ustream and not google+ hangouts?
<Azelphur> SuperMatt: ustream supports rtsp so I can do this all on a server
<SuperMatt> hangouts can be pumped straight to youtube
<ali1234> so how do you bridge an IP cam to ustream?
<MooDoo> Azelphur: I might admit I was playing with motion last night
<SuperMatt> ah, so no need for an x server?
<Azelphur> ali1234: ffmpeg -r 12 -i "http://admin:1234@192.168.1.120/mjpg/video.mjpg" -f flv "${RTMP_URL}/${KEY} flashver=FME/2.5\20(compatible;\20FMSc\201.0)
 * SuperMatt starts hacking
<Azelphur> hehe
<SuperMatt> I know all your passwords now, bwa ha ha ha, etc
<Azelphur> SuperMatt: xD
<Azelphur> If I move it to the other window, there's a load more people
<Azelphur> where as where it is, hardly any people
<Azelphur> decisions :P
<SuperMatt> just stream porn to us instead
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/loa2an09ni3vu9k/2013-08-08%2015.07.20.jpg
<SuperMatt> ugg, I hate when you have a parcel on the way, and it's getting closer and closer to home time and it's still not here and dammit I just want to play with it
<Azelphur> that's what it looks like out the other window atm
<SuperMatt> ooh, a beach
<SuperMatt> aren't you lucky
<Azelphur> hehe
<SuperMatt> still, I love this central london malarky
<Azelphur> whatcha think, move the ip cam over there?
<diddledan> and there's me stuck in amazingstoke
<SuperMatt> why not?
<Azelphur> \o/
 * Azelphur moves it over
<Azelphur> gah it's playing up and not wanting to connect to wifi now
<Azelphur> there we go, stream is back at the new location
<MooDoo> better view
<Azelphur> hmm, it's apparently doing 30fps now
<Azelphur> I wonder if that means I can up the frame rate on ffmpeg without getting the crazy hyperspeed playback
<Azelphur> nah bit naf
<Azelphur> there we go, managed to fix the aspect ratio now too, much better image http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Azelphur :D
<Azelphur> gah, looks like I've re-encarnated whatever caused the frame rate to be messed up, though.
<SuperMatt> /o\
<MartijnVdS> stop torrenting :P
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: haha, the problem is that ffmpeg is stupid
<MartijnVdS> true
<Azelphur> it basically says mjpgs are all 25 fps
<Azelphur> and totally ignores the command line arguments
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you need to put the framerate before the -i
<Azelphur> so I have to tweak the output frame rate to get it just above realtime, and let it catch up
<Azelphur> yea, I do
<Seeker`> hmm, I wonder what the candidate GPUs are for the Ubuntu Edge
<ali1234> none that are available on the market today
<Seeker`> ali1234: why do you say that?
<ali1234> because it won't be released until next year
<Azelphur> I wonder if mark shuttleworth is gonna step in to bulk up the shortfall
<Seeker`> that doesn't mean it won't use anything currently on the market
<ali1234> if they use a GPU on the market today it will be a year out of date by next year
<AlanBell> nope, unless indiegogo let them drop the funding total
<Seeker`> ali1234: define 'on the market'?
<ali1234> on the market = OEMs can buy it
<ali1234> or ODMs
<Seeker`> nah, there is stuff available to licence now which isn't in any phone products
<ali1234> yeah, that stuff will be in phones released in Q4
<MartijnVdS> I say we get it to £20M and buy Brompton Road
<MartijnVdS> much cooler
<MartijnVdS> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/uknews/10226777/Brompton-station-on-sale-for-20-million..html
<Seeker`> ali1234: hmm, not convinced
<ali1234> the choice is basically powervr, nvidia, or mali
<Seeker`> ali1234: The products that are going to be used in the next year or so have already been announced by those companies
<ali1234> the edge itself has been announced too
<ali1234> it doesn't mean it exists
<Seeker`> ali1234: doesn't change the fact that I was wondering what canonical are considering for the GPU for the edge
<ali1234> (16:25:56) ali1234: the choice is basically powervr, nvidia, or mali
<Seeker`> yes, it doesn't mean that they are considering all of those though
<ali1234> nobody who knows will tell you because of NDAs
<ali1234> given the poor reputation of powervr i would say that one is the least likely
<Seeker`> 'poor reputation'?
<ali1234> yes. everyone hates powervr because of their terrible drivers
<MartijnVdS> "but it has power in the name"
 * Seeker` probably can't comment on powervr drivers
<Azelphur> my crazy ffmpeg line at present, btw ./ffmpeg -r 7 -i "http://admin:1234@192.168.1.120/mjpg/video.mjpg" -filter:v "scale=640:480,crop=640:360:60:0" -f flv "${RTMP_URL}/${KEY} flashver=FME/2.5\20(compatible;\20FMSc\201.0)"
<Azelphur> forcing 7 fps, the output runs slightly slower than the input, so it seems to stop to catch up every now and again
<Azelphur> but apart from that it's ok \o/
<Seeker`> ali1234: a lot of people use PowerVR devices for something that 'everyone hates' though :P
<ali1234> where everyone = open source developers?
<RaycisCharles> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/ubuntu-edge-looks-doomed-but-canonical-cuts-cost-of-making-the-phone/
<RaycisCharles> Am I reading this wrong or are they suggesting the phone is $695?
<ali1234> it is
<RaycisCharles> How does this compare to existing smartphones in the US, such as the HTC One or Galaxy S4?
<ali1234> cheaper than S4
<ali1234> no idea about HTC One
<ali1234> of course that makes about as much sense as comparing the S4 to the S3
<Seeker`> ali1234: you mean people that write stuff for the atoms?
<ali1234> i don't even know what that means
<Seeker`> Admittedly I've not been looking, but the last major complaints I saw about powervr drivers were from people writing stuff to run on intel atoms
<ali1234> nobody at all writes stuff specifically to run on atoms
<MartijnVdS> yet
<ali1234> except for moblin, which was written by intel specifically to run on atoms
<ali1234> but since they are intel they have access to the NDA'd documentation to make that work
<ali1234> of course only one atom chip even used powervr, the rest had integrated graphics with open source drivers
<ali1234> also that powervr chipset used in atom motherboards is completely different to the mobile powervr used with arm chips, and has a totally different driver
<Seeker`> like I said, the last complaints I saw about the drivers in open source stuff were from when powervr was used in atoms
<mibofra> hi, I'm an Italian user but can I ask here? (#ubuntu is too busy and on #ubuntu-it they didn't find a solution)
<mibofra> Please :)) ?
<daftykins> just ask
<daftykins> but a channel being 'too busy' is not really a problem
<mibofra> I'm asking only if I'm a problem here o no
<mibofra> but if it's all ok I start to write the question:
<davmor2> mibofra: just ask we will help if we can
<mibofra> I'm a minecraft player. (I'm running ubuntu 13.10 dev branch 32bit with linux 3.10.0-5-lowlatency and java oracle 7, I've also installed and tried oracle 8 and openjdk 6-7). Since 2 days ago I get an socket exception error with connection reset form java (on minecraft client) and on my minecraft localhost server too (1. I've tried the aliases too, 2.I've tried with other servers too, 3)server side I get a connection lost form 127.0.0.1 (alias lo
<mibofra> calhost)). After that I thought it was minecraft to I've joined to the official minecraft channel for technical issues. After hours they (minecraft support) said me (I've reinstalled java and minecraft too) it's the SO (ubuntu) closing the connection. So they said me to ask on ubuntu channels. I've asked first on my common ones #ubuntu-it-chat and #ubuntu-it but with no results. So can I test if the matter is generated by Ubuntu and How can I fi
<mibofra> x it?
<mibofra> Sorry but it's a long question xD
<neuro> is the server actually listening on localhost?
<neuro> maybe it's listening on your LAN IP instead?
<neuro> i'm guessing, i've never used the minecraft server before
<neuro> (where's popey when you need him)
<mibofra> neuro, nmap and netstat says the port is open and the server listen on 0.0.0.0 (all interfaces)
<neuro> hmmm
<neuro> what happens if you telnet to the port?
<neuro> does it close the connection immediately, or does it wait
<mibofra> I've thing I'll did the test but let's repeat
<neuro> if you've done it already, what was the result? :)
<mibofra> It's connected
<mibofra> spf@spf-laptop:~$ telnet localhost 25565
<mibofra> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<mibofra> Connected to localhost.
<mibofra> Escape character is '^]'.
<neuro> you can use CTRL and ] together to bring the telnet prompt back
<neuro> and type quit to exit telnet
<mibofra> yep I know xD
<neuro> sorry :)
<mibofra> nothing thanks anyway :)
<neuro> aren't there any logs to look at?
<mibofra> the server: 18:39:14 [INFO] Disconnecting /127.0.0.1:48766: Took too long to log in
<neuro> minecraft server logs? or system logs such as /var/log/syslog
<ali1234> i've seen this problem before
<mibofra> minecraft server dosen't support all commands xD
<mibofra> and the client
<ali1234> it can be caused by ISP traffic shaping
<ali1234> we had this problem on popey's server
<mibofra> on localhost xD
<neuro> ali1234: but it's on the same machine
<ali1234> whuuuuuuut
<neuro> ja
<ali1234> ok, that is extremely unusual
<neuro> or did you miss the constant mentions of the word 'localhost'? ;)
<mibofra> client side : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963079/
<ali1234> it *might* be something to do with the minecraft login server?
<ali1234> both the client and the serer tries to verify you have a paid minecraft account with login.minecraft.net
<daftykins> there's a parameter in the configs to have it an online public or not one or something too - that generally affects things
<daftykins> i helped set one up once, never play it though
<neuro> making sure the client and server versions are identical is important, from what i've just read
<neuro> lots of google hits for that error, with lots of annoyed minecraft players :(
<ali1234> i would break out strace and wireshark
<mibofra> the same questions of minecraft staff
<mibofra> answers xD
<daftykins> the log would disconnect due to version mismatch if so
<daftykins> *show a
<mibofra> 1)when it can't verify the registration minecrat gives me another error
<neuro> ali1234: so you think it's definitely necessary to break out emacs and modify that perl script? </quote=thesocialnetwork> :D
<mibofra> 2)the same version (1.6.2) server and client (server is or minecraft vanilla o bukkit but I get the same with both)
<mibofra> daftykins, default the parameter is true
<mibofra> ali1234 nothing important on wireshark
<neuro> if this started happening 2 days ago, i would be asking this question: what changed 2 days ago?
<neuro> did you update Ubuntu?  did you update Minecraft?  did you change anything on your system not related to Minecraft?
<mibofra> (And I've stopped postfix, dovecot, smpamassassin, amavis, apache ecc)
<neuro> i doubt any of those would matter
<mibofra> neuro I make the upgrade every day so everything maybe
<mibofra> nero I've said that for the woreshark log, (less services = more legible log)
<mibofra> *wireshark
<neuro> good point
<neuro> this may be silly
<neuro> but have you tried switching off apparmor temporarily?
<neuro> oh well :)
<Azelphur> "When you're dying of malaria, I suppose you'll look up and see that balloon, and I'm not sure how it'll help you." RE Google Internet balloons, Bill Gates.
<Azelphur> I thought he was a tad smarter than that, maybe he's loosing it in his old age ;)
<Azelphur> my view on that is that the old proverb "Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime" applies. :)
<daftykins> no, i'm afraid you've got it all wrong there
<daftykins> i think combatting the disease is far more sensible than providing what amounts to a luxury
<mgdm> daftykins: +1
<Azelphur> daftykins: it's not a luxury, as I said, you're providing them with the information to be able to treat it themselves
<Azelphur> teach a man to fish seriously applies here, you keep throwing food/medicine at them, they'll last till tomorrow
<daftykins> no, we're talking about countries where that's not practical
<daftykins> well, i don't know Google's plans but i know Bill Gates does work in places where it's not practical
<Azelphur> why not?
<daftykins> because the infrastructure isn't there to go from how they are now to solving it themselves
<Azelphur> daftykins: google is building the infrastructure...that's the point
<daftykins> no not *that* infrastructure
<daftykins> the one to reduce disease and so on
<daftykins> or generally self-help
<Azelphur> then we need to be helping to get that infrastructure in place :)
<daftykins> yep, which i'm pretty sure is what the kind of work he does is
<Azelphur> i see
<Azelphur> so basically the only complaint is that google is jumping the gun a bit ;)
<neuro> so, my question is, are google charging to do this?
<neuro> or are they just doing it for free?
<daftykins> Azelphur: to me Google's plan sounds a lot like giving a thirsty person lost in the dessert a sextant (if that's the device) and a wikipedia article on how to work out your latitude and longitude.
<daftykins> lol desert ;/
<daftykins> i have cake on the brain
<Azelphur> daftykins: the problem here is that you've, literally, got millions of people stuck in the desert
<Azelphur> and giving them the information on how to work out their longtitude and latitude is the only answer that has a chance at saving the vast majority of them
<daftykins> haha, no because it's bypassing the base requirement of water to begin with
<daftykins> they're delirious and can't read to learn
<Azelphur> maybe I'm a little uneducated then, is it literally because of the climate out there that these problems exist?
<ali1234> nonsense
<ali1234> you know what? even gates doesn't have views as simplistic as you're claiming
<ali1234> he knows very well that one of the biggest impediments to his vaccination programs is lack of education
<ali1234> and you know what enabled education? communication
<neuro> dammit
<neuro> oreos
<neuro> i went to eat one
<daftykins> the interview i read with him the other day must've been an imposter then
<neuro> i ate 6
<daftykins> call it a rounding error
<daftykins> NOTHING TO SEE HERE
<neuro> lol
<directhex> .
<directhex> .10.#.#
<directhex> 0#
<daftykins> 0o
<DJones> As Obi-Wan would say, this is not the terminal you were looking for
<MartijnVdS> thanks for your passwords though
 * MattJ wonders if directhex's cat is learning to type IP addresses
<directhex> that was the boy
<directhex> the cat greeted #debian-uk
<daftykins> XD
<mibofra> hi guys :)
<daftykins> oh you came back
<daftykins> fixed?
<ali1234> the biggest problem i can see with internet balloons is that it seems rather impractical
<mibofra> no xD
<diddledan> does anybody here access an amazon vps from a saucy sausage desktop? for some reason the private key created by amazon isn't being recognised by my saucy serenade openssh client and I can't work out why.
<mibofra> but I notice a thing
<mibofra> I don't know if the command is built in (an for this thing the server stop the connection) but If I type help on telnet I get a connection closed by foreing host and a connection lost server side
<mibofra> but also on servers on the net...
<mibofra> uhm
<ali1234> that's because of protocol error
<mibofra> ok fine
<mibofra> so I dind't solve the problem xD
<ali1234> can you connect to other servers on the internet using minecraft client?
<mibofra> nope
<mibofra> same eroor
<mibofra> *error
<ali1234> can other people connect to your server?
<mibofra> P.S. the internal software firewall is closed/stopped
<mibofra> ali1234, I've to try but they can connect to other services like ircd, openfire (xmpp), postfix, dovecot ecc
<MattJ> XMPP \o/
<mibofra> :P
<ali1234> you are running a lot of services?
<ali1234> have you checked for port collisions?
<mibofra> usually yes and yes they works fine... anyway to be sure I've deactivated all of them
<mibofra> *work lol
<ali1234> check "sudo netstat -npl --protocol=inet"
<ali1234> weirdly enough minecraft does not appear on that
<silner1> Seems like mbpurple no longer works with Twitter
<ali1234> but if you do "sudo netstat -npl"
<ali1234> then it appears as ipv6
<ali1234> tcp6       0      0 :::25565                :::*                    LISTEN      9335/java
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: that means it listens on both v4 and v6
<ali1234> yeah. but you have to specify --protocol=inet6 to see it on netstat
<MartijnVdS> unless you set that sysctl variable to un-couple v4 and v6 listening or something
<mibofra> yes there is
<neuro> mibofra: did you try temporarily disabling apparmor?
<mibofra> no, sudo service apparmor stop?
<neuro> yeah
<mibofra> ok disabilited
<mibofra> let's try
<mibofra> connection reset xD
<neuro> ah well
<neuro> don't forget to restart apparmor
<mibofra> yep I've done this :P
<mibofra> that's incredible xD
<neuro> it's working?
<mibofra> no xD
<neuro> oh
<ali1234> i've got mail to root: Subject: Cron <www-data@headfuzz> [ -x /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh ] && /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh
<ali1234> i looked in the crontab for root and www-data but that line isn't in there... where is it?
<mibofra> usually me to ali1234
<neuro> ali1234: ls /etc/cron*
<neuro> in fact
<neuro> /etc/cron.d/awstats
<ali1234> yeah found it, thanks
<ali1234> i'm trying to do the initial run of awstats but it seems to by stomping all over itself because it takes longewr than 10 minutes (the log is really big)
<ali1234> 100MB in fact
<MartijnVdS> stop having such a popular web site!
<Azelphur> http://www.gizmag.com/sol-solar-powered-ubuntu-laptop/28611/ this seems pretty swish
<MartijnVdS> "Let me unfold my laptop"
<MartijnVdS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Magic
<MartijnVdS> what's with this new trend of opening an in-page popup after 10 seconds?
<diddledan> dabs.com have just emailed me their regular spammage of offers. they've got a dlink wireless ac750 dual band "cloud router" <-- wtf is a "cloud router"?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: that means you can change its settings on a website
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: even if you're away from the device
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: (it connects to the vendor to retrieve its settings)
<Azelphur> you mean...like...remote access that every router ever has?
<diddledan> sounds like a privacy nightmare
<Azelphur> xD
<MartijnVdS> that's what it meant for Linksys
<Azelphur> seems silly
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: 'tis
<Azelphur> diddledan: Check out the Asus RT-N16 for current decent bang for buck router
 * MartijnVdS always buys OpenWRT-capable routers. Just 'cause
<Azelphur> those things are evil as hell >:)
<MartijnVdS> TP-Link 4300
<MartijnVdS> until their 4900 gets better support in OpenWRT :)
<diddledan> I quite like mikrotik routers except for the closed nature of them
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: have a look at Ubiquity then :)
<MartijnVdS> http://www.ubnt.com/
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: that's a nice box too :)
<Azelphur> are the antennas detachable?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: yes, but they're dual-band, so if you replace them you need to use dual-band ones
<MartijnVdS> or disable either 2.4 or 5GHz
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> seems similar to the RT-N16 but more expensive :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: the 4900 or the 4300?
<Azelphur> although the WDR4300 has a better chipset
<Azelphur> the 4300
<Azelphur> woa, that 4900 is beastly
<Azelphur> I'll probably upgrade when it gets to 802.11ac properly
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: RT-N16 is currently "work in progress" for OpenWRT, 4300 hardware support is amazing :)
<Azelphur> cool :)
<diddledan> lol @ marketing, aparently 1000Mbps is 10 times bigger than 100Mbps
<MartijnVdS> is it now
<daftykins> 'bigger'
<Azelphur> bigger xD
<daftykins> it angers me when units are put up wrong
<daftykins> so, 90% of the time
<diddledan> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WDR4900 <-- note the second image with the massive "speeds can be 10x faster"
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: welcome to the world of marketing
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: where reality does not really exist
<Azelphur> xD
<MartijnVdS> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wdr4900
<MartijnVdS> much better infoz
<daftykins> ALL THE ANTENNAS
<Azelphur> wtf, 6 antenna?
<Azelphur> xD
<MartijnVdS> yeah that's the Chinese model
<daftykins> that thing looks pricklier than a Cactus
<MartijnVdS> they don't do dual-band antennas in China or something
<MartijnVdS> anyway, it's *ppc* instead of mips or arm
<MartijnVdS> because.. why not
<daftykins> D:
<MartijnVdS> probably because it's faster :)
<ali1234> mips is pretty lame tbh
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: most consumer routers are mips
<ali1234> yeah, and they are trash :P
<MartijnVdS> though arm ones are becoming available
<AlanBell> PPC just became mildly more open did it not?
<Azelphur> I want that router now lol
<ali1234> it's a cpu architecture... how can be become more open?
<AlanBell> http://www.businesscloudnews.com/2013/08/07/ibm-opens-up-power-architecture-to-bolster-cloud-at-chip-level/ it is using a definition of the word "open" that I am not familiar with
<ali1234> ah, openwashing
<diddledan> does anybody even buy anything from IBM these days?!
<diddledan> apart from ppc chips
<AlanBell> the government of Australia did
<MartijnVdS> haha, "oops"
<AlanBell> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/07/australian_state_bans_ibm_from_future_work/
<MartijnVdS> We (work) tried to get IBM to implement something a few years ago
<diddledan> I get the impression that IBM are "a shadow of their former self"
<MartijnVdS> They were sent packing when they hadn't delivered anything (except a huge bill) after more than a year
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: that's what you get when management thinks "making things" isn't your core business -- look at HP
<MartijnVdS> Just sell consultancy, and be bad at everything while raking in the money.
<diddledan> yeah, so HP still arguably has a server business, but I get the impression they'd rather not
<diddledan> seems servers aren't worth having  unless they're dell-branded
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: Léo Apotheker made sure of that
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: "During his tenure as chief executive at HP, the company lost more than $30 billion in market capitalization after a series of strategic missteps by the company, leading to his resignation."
<diddledan> it used to be that compaq (later bought out by hp) were the _only_ brand of system you'd see in public AND private sector deployments around year 2000
<diddledan> since the buyout hp have killed the entire business
<diddledan> seems oracle are trying hard to do the same
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: IBM Thinkpads to Lenovo
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: another example
<diddledan> oracle are doing it differently tho - they're suing anybody who has investment in their products/techs
<shauno> we've still got ~2003 thinkpads that just won't die
<MartijnVdS> shauno: Along with Nokia 3310s?
<diddledan> oracle can't innovate - they've just stagnated BDB, MySQL and their own OracleDB
<diddledan> and Solaris too
<directhex> sparc
<diddledan> god, thankyou for reminding me of that god-awful "nokia tune"
<directhex> diddledan, i can make it worse
<shauno> MartijnVdS: 3510's :)
<directhex> remember when they started shipping phones with the contest-winning dubstep remix of the nokia tune?
<diddledan> >.<
<diddledan> *shudder*
<directhex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-mMMVhruJo
<diddledan> no, must, not, click
 * diddledan clicks
<ali1234> directhex: funny you should mention that
<daftykins> such dire noise.
<ali1234> that new jingle was chosen in a user-vote competition
<ali1234> it wasn't the most popular entry though
<ali1234> http://nokiatune.audiodraft.com/entries/mostliked/
<ali1234> click on "the great marvelous" - that's what actually won
<MartijnVdS> http://mozbar.tumblr.com/post/56033578671
<MartijnVdS> http://nessthemonster.tumblr.com/post/55415420607
<MartijnVdS> http://vanisaysno.tumblr.com/post/54269325075
<directhex> ali1234, lol
<MartijnVdS> etc.
<shauno> lol @ nokia chinese
<ali1234> the worst thing about that dubstep remix is how "safe" it is
<diddledan> how do I submit a bug on launchpad that can only be replicated by using my private key?
<ali1234> it's like dubstep for people who don't like dubstep
<daftykins> it's horrific even still
<ali1234> this makes it even worse
<daftykins> which continues to support my view that the entire 'genre' is noise
<ali1234> i mean if you're going to have a horrible noise, at least make it a properly horrible noise
<ali1234> it's classic executive meddling basically
<daftykins> 'you know what'd make the youth of today love us? if we trashed our product!'
<ali1234> it's not designed to appeal to "youth"
<daftykins> you're taking that way too seriously
<ali1234> it's literally not though
<ali1234> it's like the mid 2000's when literally everything had an amen break slapped on it
<daftykins> a what?
<Azelphur> generated a timelapse of today from my camera, https://www.dropbox.com/s/l901jp1es6trtwf/out.mp4 :D
<daftykins> whoooooa
<daftykins> nice
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> Ants!
<Azelphur> indeed xD
<ali1234> daftykins: https://www.youtube.com/watch&v=e8ZH9JifNrQ&t=88
<MartijnVdS> itym https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8ZH9JifNrQ&t=88
<ali1234> yes
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac
<ali1234> anyway, this is the most egregious thing about this type of advertising. it's not aimed at kids - they'll immediately see through it. it's aimed at adults trying to be cool
<ali1234> no actual dubstep fan will think that nokia thing is good
<mibofra> hi xD
<daftykins> uh-oh
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> how are you XD ?
<daftykins> i'm ok ty, how are you?
<mibofra> fine thanks :)
<popey> Evening all.
<MartijnVdS> hi popey
<MartijnVdS> back from the deep south again? :)
<popey> ☻
<ali1234> awstats is slow :(
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: again, stop having such a popular website
<ali1234> it's not even that popular
<ali1234> access.log is 400000 lines
<ali1234> awstats seems to process around 100 log entries per second
<MartijnVdS> turn off DNS lookups
<ali1234> but then the stats won't tell me anything interesting :(
<ali1234> does anyone use google analytics?
<ali1234> does it tell you things you can't get from the apache logs?
<ali1234> like ... demographics of visitors like age, sex, median income?
<popey> you get stuff like screen res
<popey> i haven't looked at it for ages
<ali1234> hmm... well, i could get that with a bit of javascript if i wanted to
<ali1234> basically, anything i couldn't get any other way?
<ali1234> (short of having a questionnaire for users)
<ali1234> basically the guys are asking me to put google analytics on the webpage. i don't really want to because of the cookie law - it means i have to add one of those annoying banners too
<shauno> I think you'd have to abuse adwords to get anything demographic-y out of them
<shauno> not sure how you'd go about that either, but analytics hits a pretty low ceiling if it's not part of a campaign
<daftykins> ali1234: i heard that the banner thing isn't law
<daftykins> ali1234: from the guy that works privacy, who was part of bringing it about
<ali1234> from paladine?
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> that's the one
<ali1234> that doesn't sound like something he would say :)
<daftykins> he told me it was something sites do to complain about the law
<daftykins> by going all obtrusive about it
<ali1234> oh yeah, it's not the law that you have to have a banner
<daftykins> nah, seriously
<ali1234> you can opt to not use tracking cookies
<ali1234> ie not use google analytics at all
<daftykins> seriously hate them :/
<ali1234> tat's his point
<ali1234> that's what i want to do - i don't want to use google analytics, so that i don't need to have the stupid banner
<diddledan> the eu directive states that you MUST inform the user about your use of cookies and give them the option to turn them off
<ali1234> yeah. most people don't even give the option to turn it off, so are not even in compliance anyway
<shauno> http://www.ico.org.uk/for_organisations/privacy_and_electronic_communications/the_guide/cookies   ^F  Implied Consent
<daftykins> doubt it involves something sticking in your face though
<ali1234> well it's not about the banner
<ali1234> it's about havin to implement *something*
<ali1234> if i can get all the same info from awstats, then i'd rather do that and not have to worry about it
<daftykins> The Register's gets on my chest
<ali1234> yeah me too
<diddledan> there's two conflicting methods - 1) set cookies and tell them after the page has loaded and explain how to remove the cookies, 2) ensure no cookies are set until the user has agreed to their use. opt-in vs opt-out
<daftykins> i'm a browser cache clearer type too, so it'll always be there :(
<ali1234> our site has 0  tracking rubbish on it now
<diddledan> different opinions are raised about what constitutes "explicit consent" - some take the fact that the user has not turned off the setting in their browser combined with visiting site x as explicit consent. others say that the user has to click a button on the site in question to qualify as explicit consent
<ali1234> even the facebook like buttons are implemented using the http link api, ie they are inert unless you click on them
<ali1234> and if you click on them it opens facebook in a new window, hence it's not our problem
<ali1234> oh, awstats finished
<diddledan> the big hole that the eu didn't consider, however, is if it's optional and cookies are to be prevented if the user hasn't chosen to receive them, then how do you store their choice of not wanting the cookies?
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> +1 for catch22 law making
<shauno> they're exempted :P
<diddledan> not according to the rules
<shauno> "user interface customisation cookies, eg language preference cookies to remember the language selected by the user.
<diddledan> I've spent a good deal of time examining the various options, and haven't a clue what is the most appropriate method, and it's my job to know
<ali1234> hmm... 58% mac, 31% windows, 9% linux - that's after filtering out my own accesses
<shauno> that's a preference option that's "not used for additional purposes" - can't be used to id/track/etc, so I'd use it as an exemption
<diddledan> ali1234: before you saw those stats what would you have said was your target audience most appropriately using as an os?
<diddledan> that engrish sucks
<ali1234> well, the target audience is musicians so i'm not particularly surprised
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> yeah, that'll explain why max is so high
<diddledan> mac*
<ali1234> also i happen to know the other two people who run the site use macs, but i don't know what their ips are so i can't filter them
<ali1234> more surprised linux is so high
<diddledan> haven't you heard, linux is awesome!
<ali1234> i heard it
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> is there a program available anyplace that will pretend to be an extra monitor for my ubuntu desktop to extend the desktop area onto my laptop monitor?
<AlanBell> diddledan: not exactly (as far as I know) but you can use synergy to seamlessly share mouse and keyboard
<AlanBell> so you have laptop things on the laptop and you move the mouse across and just use them
<diddledan> AlanBell: I'm already using that, but I want to be able to pull windows across onto a non-native display
<AlanBell> you just can't drag windows between machines
<AlanBell> I think this is the not-quite fulfilled promise of network transparency of X
<AlanBell> and I don't think Mir/Wayland will improve things much
<ali1234> !xdmx
<ali1234> fine, be like that :S
<ali1234> http://dmx.sourceforge.net/
<AlanBell> !info xdmx
<lubotu3> xdmx (source: xorg-server): distributed multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.2 (quantal), package size 835 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<AlanBell> interesting
<ali1234> also http://xpra.org/
<ali1234> the problem with these types of solutions is they don't work with acceleration
<ali1234> so they don't work with "modern" desktop interfaces
<ali1234> wayland will almost certainly make things a lot worse
<ali1234> and afaik mir is wayland by a different name
<AlanBell> I knew about xpra, it is neat, but slow (or it was)
<ali1234> yeah, well, pushing the UI over the network is never going to be fast
<AlanBell> xdmx sounds like it is more likely to use accelleration
<ali1234> i think it grew some support for it at some point
<ali1234> i've never used it
<ali1234> i use synergy quite a bit
<ali1234> i don't see the need to move windows across screens
<ali1234> just open another one :P
<ali1234> did i ever tell you guys about my last synergy hack?
<diddledan> I don't so much need the window to move, but I want the window on one pc to be tied to the other pc
<diddledan> I figure it's easiest if the screen was extended
<ali1234> i made a hardware bus mouse emulator, now i can control retro computers using synergy, without installing any software
<diddledan> wtf?
<ali1234> huh? that's really easy, just xhost it
<ali1234> on laptop: ssh -X desktop, then run the program
<ali1234> https://github.com/ali1234/avr-amiga-controller
<ali1234> you might also like synergy-bluetooth... it's like roaming synergy with auto service discovery
<ali1234> and it doesn't flake out if you use all your wifi bandwidth, cos it's ona side channel
<ali1234> i would put that on github but synergy insists on using svn
<diddledan> github really needs a synchronisation with svn feature
<ali1234> git has it... but it's very annoying to use
<diddledan> ergh, the bugs are coming in
<diddledan> gotta close the winda
<ali1234> "checkiing out" an svn repo takes forever because you're not supposed to take a whole copy of the repo with svn
<ali1234> you just have a working copy
<diddledan> yeah, you have to checkout each commit separately
<ali1234> you also can't do a patch series properly that way
<diddledan> git-svn can automate it, but still takes forever on long histories
<ali1234> it's all or nothing
<ali1234> basically svn is awful if you don't have commit access to the repository
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> do I recall that google are shutting down code.google.com?
<ali1234> no, they shut down the downloads
<diddledan> or did I invent it?
<ali1234> because people were abusing it
<diddledan> aah
<ali1234> so you can't put your compiled exe there
<ali1234> but the source is still fine
<ali1234> you can put downloads in google drive of course :)
<ali1234> so what other stats programs are there than webstats and webaliyzer?
<ali1234> awstats sorry
<ali1234> botnets :(
<ali1234> we got more traffic in an hour from a distributed brute force login attempt than we got from legit users in two months
<neuro> ali1234: just catching up from before (was watching Vanishing Point)
<neuro> you don't need to do one of those annoying cookie banners any more
<neuro> they relaxed the legislation
<ali1234> meh
<ali1234> i'd still rather not have google analytics
<ali1234> i wish wordpress had a failed login log
<ali1234> i have a suspicious looking entry in the access logs. looks like someone got in by brute force
<ali1234> but i have no idea what user they got in with
<neuro> ali1234: http://wordpress.org/plugins/simple-login-log/
<ali1234> yeah, i know about those now :)
<ali1234> no one got in anyway. there was only one successful login during the attack and it appears to be a coincidence that that person has the same browser as the one the attack bot is spoofing
<ali1234> if they did get in they didn't do anything - backups show the database and www files didn't change
<ali1234> what's the state of the art with roguelikes these days?
<Adriannom> lo
<daftykins> hi
<Adriannom> i've been using gnome fallback on 12.10, just upgraded to 13.04.  even before the upgrade both chrome and firefox would regularly uhm... fail to refresh the graphics within the window.  you can still interact with the pages (albeit blind) and if you resize the window it usually refreshes the graphics to show you what has happened.  sometimes resizing to a narrower size "fixes" the problem, as long as i don't make it bigge
<Adriannom> r again.  tried to upgrade to fix it, but it's become more frequent instead.  any ideas?
<Adriannom> tried google but i don't really know how to disambiguate my search
<daftykins> Adriannom: what kind of system is it? what graphics, in particular? sounds old to be struggling with unity
<Adriannom> lol
<Adriannom> nah i'm the one who struggles with unity
<Adriannom> is that not common?
<Adriannom> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<daftykins> hrmm
<Adriannom> not sure about cpu etc.  i have a bad memory.  is there a way to check?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-09
<daftykins> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<daftykins> cat /proc/meminfo
<Adriannom> speaking of bad memory i tested the ram and that's fine
<daftykins> sounds like you're using the nouveau graphics driver then?
<Adriannom> AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 555 Processor, 8gb ram
<daftykins> ok
<Adriannom> which one is that?
<Adriannom> checking which one now
<daftykins> it's the open source nvidia one which'll be in use if you didn't install the nvidia proprietary
<Adriannom> 304.88
<daftykins> oh ok that's the official nvidia proprietary one then
<Adriannom> it's nvidia proprietary
<Adriannom> yeah
<daftykins> was that offered through additional-drivers?
<Adriannom> yeah
<daftykins> if it showed any other versions, i'd be tempted to switch around and experiment
<Adriannom> interestingly it seems like the problem occurs more frequently with sites like facebook, so i wonder if it's related to any kind of plugin
<Adriannom> also it seems to have trouble with fullscreen youtube sometimes
<Adriannom> on one of my monitors... not the other
<daftykins> mmm
<Adriannom> sorry, i should define trouble... i meant the video is quite choppy fullscreen
<Adriannom> probably unrelated i guess
<Adriannom> actually... maybe it's compiz...
<daftykins> well fullscreen would try and use accelerated video rendering/decoding
<daftykins> ah-ha
<daftykins> that it certainly could be
<daftykins> if it leaves browser windows looking white and empty, that'd be a likely MO
<Adriannom> damn gnome fallback for not having an alt-tab :P
<Adriannom> i'll remove compiz and see if that works, thanks for helping diag daftykins :)
<daftykins> np!
<ali1234> fnome fallback does have alt-tab
<ali1234> it's compiz that doesn't - when you use it outside of unity, you bare a totally bare config with no plugins enabled
<ali1234> also "failure to redraw windows" is a compiz bug too
<ali1234> specifically one that affects the nvidia driver
<daftykins> is it not genuinely worth having the person not quit to keep commenting?
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> oops s/genuinely/generally/
<ali1234> well he might come back
<diddledan> nagios/icinga is noisy when you're reconfiguring stuff
<diddledan> don't say "use the downtime feature" because I'm setting it up with a new system without losing the old working system until I'm sure they're reporting the same statuses
<diddledan> I guess I should have turned off the notifications until I know it's set up
<diddledan> I only thought about that _after_ I had over 2000 emails in my gmail inbox
<ali1234> at least with gmail it's easy to clean up
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> why didn't I go to bed last night?!
<diddledan> gotta toddle off to work in a couple hours
<diddledan> I guess I'll be on the tea, hardcore
<diddledan> something weird happened to saucy - needed me to manually install ubuntu-system-settings to clear out dependency issues
<diddledan> ok, now it seems to be removing every package I've got on the system
<diddledan> I think I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and reinstall
<shauno> lol @ hardcore tea
<diddledan> yeah, coffe is for wimps
<diddledan> coffee*
<shauno> :(
<diddledan> the good news is I think I got icinga running nicely
<shauno> so now it's just everything else that's broken ?
<diddledan> yup
<diddledan> 28 critical services listed, 10 unknowns and 6 warnings
<shauno> gotta catch 'em all ;)
<diddledan> just made a change which should eliminate the 10 unknowns
<diddledan> ergh, looks like it's just changing them to criticals
<diddledan> ok, nrpe hadn't restarted
<MooDoo> hello all and happy birthday davmor2
<diddledan> this looks like a nice cabinet: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Customer-Service-Demo-Reception-Free-Standing-Computer-Solution-Kiosk-/130961146980?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopPCs&hash=item1e7de48464
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: shiny
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: keyboard seems worn
<diddledan> yeah
<popey> morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<diddledan> damn, the company I work for has run out of IP Addresses in one of our datacentres - we really need to rebalance things
<MartijnVdS> ipv6 time :)
<diddledan> I keep suggesting it
<MartijnVdS> well you won't be getting any more IPs from RIPE
<MartijnVdS> unless you have an IPv6 transition plan (and even then you get a very small block)
<diddledan> we need another /28 in each of the two datacentres we colocate in
<MartijnVdS> time to start writing that transition plan then ;)
<shauno> assuming you're getting them from ripe, and not just buying more addresses from the provider
<MartijnVdS> shauno: that provider should be reluctant as well
<diddledan> I think we just lease off the datacentre which helps
<shauno> I'm kinda curious how transition goes at larger sites.  must be some quiet mayhem
<MartijnVdS> shauno: We're dual-stack.
<MartijnVdS> (everywhere except a few office machines)
<shauno> I was more wondering whether they actually start to use it.  or if "the plan" is just so they can get more v4 assignments
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS is very silly and he knows it.
<shauno> eg, for the typical multi-node web stack, you don't really need v4 on most machines.  pretty much just the haproxy/nginx frontends?  the application & db servers shouldn't really need it
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: On G+ you mean? :)
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: yeah
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<shauno> reminds me, the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to like it when you only give it a SLAAC address.  slaac+v4 works, dhcpv6+v4 works, and just dhcpv6 works.  but just slaac tells you autoconfiguration failed
<MartijnVdS> shauno: that's a bug
<MartijnVdS> shauno: have you filed it?
<shauno> I haven't.  I had enough things go wrong that day :/
<nigelb> davmor2: Happy Birthday!
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: today is davmor2 Day, apparently
<czajkowski> davmor2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!
<bigcalm> czajkowski: Is that cert post dated 2009?
<czajkowski> it's when I got my membership
<bigcalm> Or is that a _very_ delayed tweet?
<czajkowski> but the certs are new
<bigcalm> Oh, okay :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy davmor2 day! :-D
<popey> heh
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, davmor2's birthday celebrations?
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: likely
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, this is the new rick roll, isn't it?
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: it's friday! friday!
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, the rebeccablackroll.
 * MartijnVdS plays with perlbrew a bit more
<shauno> that doesn't sound healthy
<MartijnVdS> shauno: it lets me play with 5.18 on an Ubuntu box without replacing /usr/bin/perl
<MartijnVdS> http://perldoc.perl.org/perldelta.html :)
<shauno> ah yes, I forgot you're One Of Them
<MartijnVdS> shauno: nothing wrong with properly modern perl
<MartijnVdS> well
<MartijnVdS> characters vs bytes could be a bit more Python3-ish
<arc__> hi does anyone have any tips on how to make transmission faster
<arc__> I have fiber optic on virgin media
<MartijnVdS> arc__: by going to preferences, and checking if the port is open
<arc__> ok
<MartijnVdS> and if it's not, figure out how to open it.
<directhex> don't virgin restrict torrent traffic?
<MartijnVdS> oh they might
<MartijnVdS> (another reason to come to .nl -- ISPs here aren't allowed to do that )
<diddledan> directhex: yeah, if not specifically they'll reduce overall service quality after the bdata usage peaks
<arc__> I could normally do a 1.3gb in the morning it would take 30/60 mins
<MartijnVdS> remember,
<MartijnVdS> !piracy
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<arc__> yes but linux iso ?
<diddledan> :-D
<arc__> also lindows 7
<MartijnVdS> just making sure :)
<arc__> ok
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<arc__> does anyone here have a linux VuDuo pvr box
<diddledan> is that a badly typed video?
<diddledan> or is there a product called vuduo?
<arc__> Vu+ DUO
<diddledan> don't know what that is
<arc__> quote from box "A smart linux box"
<arc__> you can watch tv on it
<arc__> Duo = 2 tuners
<diddledan> not a bad little unit
<arc__> can anyone kidnap me on my sisters wedding
<arc__> :0
<shauno> is your family rich and gullible?
<diddledan> although paired with a normal pc and mythtv-backend & xbmc-pvr on raspberry pi you can build a rig using one of these units: http://www.tbsdtv.com/launch/moi-dvb-s2-streaming-box.html for ~£100 for the receiver, + ~35/pi +desktop pc
<arc__> yes on the rich but no on the gullible side
<arc__> diddledan: my bro got the box for £129.99 a bit over but still good
<arc__> also you can steam it through the home network
<arc__> radio silence
<arc__> Indian wedding take 2 years prep
<arc__> Fact
<arc__> would you say it is peak time online at the moment
<popey> peak for what?
<Seeker`> somewhere in the world, ye
<Seeker`> s
<arc__> everyone is online in the UK
<Seeker`> most people are at work in the UK
<arc__> ha summer hols for me
<popey> arc__: if you ask a question and nobody replies, it can mean nobody knows the answer, not that they're ignoring or awak
<popey> *away
<popey> although both of those are possible
<diddledan> I'm at work. at home. I didn't finish up with work in time to be able to get to work at a reasonable hour
 * popey is on holiday :D
<diddledan> lucky get
<davmor2> Morning all, thanks for the birthday wishes
<Seeker`> davmor2: happy birthday
<diddledan> I'm having issues with saucy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965885/
<davmor2> Apparently this year I get to sell our sensible family car and buy a 2 seater mgb gt or an e-type apparently :)
<AlanBell> diddledan: sounds like a "wait a bit" issue
<mgdm> davmor2: An E-Type? you made of cash? :)
<AlanBell> mid-life crisis \o/
<davmor2> mgdm: Hence the mgb gt was listed first
<diddledan> AlanBell: yeah, I was hoping it would magically clear up - I crossed my fingers thinking maybe it's in the autobuilder already
<arc__> davmor2: Get a mazda rx-8
<arc__> or a audi a3
<AlanBell> diddledan: I am updating now, no issues
<diddledan> AlanBell: I mistakenly tried installing wine1.4 and blindly agreed to the stupid proposal of removing half of my installed packages
<diddledan> so I'm trying to recover by reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<davmor2> arc__: What man you come back when you have some taste in cars ;)  It's a mid-life crisis play I'm happy with my 407 estate thanks :)
<arc__> davmor2: My family has a audi a4 estate
<diddledan> midlife crises require vintage cars
<diddledan> or bikes
<mgdm> I quite fancy a Jensen Interceptor, mostly based on the name
<mgdm> also they look quite cool
<diddledan> if a bike then it needs to fire once every other lamppost. none of this modern japanese poo that sounds like a bumblebee
<mgdm> they also stopped making them 7 years before I was born
<arc__> get a DeLorean DMC-12
<mgdm> diddledan: see, my problem with bikes like that is that they constantly sound like they're farting
<mgdm> diddledan: so it'sdifficult to take them seriously
<arc__> lol
<diddledan> mgdm: you've not heard a proper british classic then
<mgdm> diddledan: probably not
<diddledan> tickover is something like 30 seconds between explosions
<diddledan> I jest, but that's the idea
<mgdm> hehe
<davmor2> mgdm, diddledan: If I had a choice it would be a BSA model 4 or an a7 bike, an E-type jaguar just cause it's the best looking car EVER!!!! or the poor mans E-type in the mgb gt or at a push a triumph stag
<davmor2> oh or the mallard obviously thats a bit harder to park
<mgdm> It's almost a shame that Jaguar wouldn't lend the James Bond producers an E-Type, so they ended up with the Aston...
<mgdm> I mean it's a nice car, but it's not an E-Type
<diddledan> I'm not sure you can class it as "lend" when you get it back scorched and dented
<diddledan> or outright crushed
<arc__> :)
<diddledan> pnp4nagios makes some nice purdy graphs when combined with icinga
<davmor2> diddledan: Yeah but look at the ridiculous level of astin sales after goldfinger  just think that could of been E-type then there would be more on the road for mid-life crisiseseseses
<mgdm> :D
<diddledan> davmor2: good point.
<mgdm> yeah, you have to take the long view
<davmor2> diddledan, mgdm: there is this of course http://www.lyonheart.com/gallery/lyonheart-k-coupe.html
<shauno> and they'd be several times the price :/
<bubu> diddledan: use graphite and something like descartes
<bubu> _much_ prettier
<davmor2> when you finish drooling
<davmor2> a nice modern twist on the E-type
<mgdm> Oh, very nice
<davmor2> mgdm: just don't look at the price it's scary
<arc__> it looks like a nice car
<czajkowski> aquarius: where is good to stay in Birmingham ?
<czajkowski> hotel wise
<aquarius> I don't know much about hotels in Birmingham, because, er, I've only stayed there a couple of times -- if I'm in Birmingham, I come home :)
<MartijnVdS> I only stayed in one, and it was OK
<aquarius> but I've stayed in the Premier Inn on Broad Street a couple of New Years Eves
<aquarius> basic, but cheap, and close to all the Saturday night nightlife :)
<mgdm> I tend to find premier inns aren't objectionable
<aquarius> having said this, my priority there, since it was on my own dime, was: as cheap as possible, especially since I was landing into the place at about half two in the morning and leaving again at 8 :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: the hilton and hyatt hotels are fairly good /me slopes off after recommending the two most expensive hotel in Birminghamshire
<czajkowski> need to be near http://hackference.co.uk/location
<davmor2> czajkowski: type this "hotels near floodgate street birmingham" into google and pick one :)
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: have you tried looking at the map at booking.com? Their reviews tend to be accurate as well
<czajkowski> aye will do just said I'd ask in case anyone had any recommendations
<czajkowski> davmor2: I'm invading :)
<czajkowski> davmor2: were you down here this week
<czajkowski> met jpugh yesterday
<czajkowski> he looked very confused seeing me in canonical :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: No it's part of the phone sprint season I think,  I can image :)
<mgdm> czajkowski: how are you finding 10Gen?
<czajkowski> mgdm: loving it :)
<czajkowski> was out for dinner with the canonical girls last night so still friendly with everyone :)
<czajkowski> being kept busy as well
<czajkowski> hopig to get to more events to meet people
<czajkowski> current issue is reivewing all the proposals for sponsorship
<czajkowski> which is nice to read but so many
<czajkowski> and a lot assume if you sposor before you'll do again
<czajkowski> wich we do
<czajkowski> but nice to share it around
<aquarius> czajkowski, I think the Old Crown does rooms, and that's a good pub and right near the venue
<czajkowski> meeting new types of developers and working closly with sales which is very new t me
<czajkowski> aquarius: excellent
<czajkowski> shall sta you for a pint if you're about :)
<aquarius> the hackference chap was trying to convince me to drop by :)
<aquarius> but Niamh's here that weekend, so it's not likely.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> so no pints :(
<czajkowski> wanted to see some of these pubs you tweet about
<aquarius> ha! Those pubs are in Stourbridge, not Birmingham
<czajkowski> bah
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: for when you don't want to be recognised? ;)
<aquarius> if you're out for beers in Brum, then the Old Crown's not bad, which is near where hackference is; in the centre, I like the Wellington, the Post Office Vaults, the Brewdog place, the Old Joint Stock.
<czajkowski> hotels that charge for wifi suck donkey balls
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: the cheaper the hotel, the free-er the wifi, in my experience
<czajkowski> indeed
<davmor2> czajkowski: you need to get a train to sandwell and Dudley and go to the pie factory :)
<shauno> mmmm pie
<diddledan> 'lo bob
<davmor2> shauno: more import desperate dan cow pie
<shauno> not sure I'd want to see them making desperate dan pies
<diddledan> I'm not volunteering to find out how they're made
<shauno> I think seeing them turn cows into circles would ruin the magic.  I'm quite happy to leave the wizard behind the curtain on that one
<davmor2> shauno: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_PX1CUVJISc0/TIyqHVkO_II/AAAAAAAAFLU/Mg4OvW8b2jI/s400/Desperate+Dan+4lb+pie.jpg
<AlanBell> probably easier to start with a spherical cow
<bigcalm> davmor2: Looks better than the Pie Factory's version
<davmor2> bigcalm: that is a shot in the pie factory of a pir factory DD cow pie :)
<bigcalm> Oh, have they changed the horns?
<davmor2> bigcalm: no idea it's just he first image that appeared on a google search
<davmor2> bigcalm: We'll have to go there again to compare the image, when you on honeymoon that'll be a good week to go I'm sure :D I'm only thinking of your diet ;)
<bigcalm> :P
<bigcalm> davmor2: 28th October ->
<davmor2> bigcalm: not sure I can wait that long :D
<mibofra_cell> I guys :))
<mibofra_cell> How are you?
<mibofra_cell> *P.S. Do you have new suggestions xD?
<diddledan> o_O
<MooDoo> mibofra_cell: can you be a little clearer in what you want?
<MooDoo> ask!
<MooDoo> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<bigcalm> !ding
<lubotu3> dong
<diddledan> !woof
<diddledan> bah, lubotu3 sucks
<MooDoo> !omgitsfridayandpeoplehavegonemad
<lubotu3> MooDoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cocoa117> what does the POSIX manual for the utilities for?
<mibofra_cell> Sorry xD yesterday someone has tried to help me with a long question I can't report (on smartphone) 'cos too long too right xD
<diddledan> friday ftw
<mibofra_cell> Anyway did someone upgrade mysql today?
<MooDoo> this is a global channel mibofra_cell upgrade Mysql where?  On my server?  On yours?
<mibofra_cell> On a server, everything can run mysql
<MooDoo> I think you need to be a little clearer, you just asked if someone upgraded mysql today...no i didn't did you?
<diddledan> I installed two mysql servers today
<mibofra_cell> I've upgrated to ver 13.04.2 of the package mysql-server-5.5 and I couldn't start mysql from init script alias upstart job, the error log /var/log/mysql/error.log says that mysqld has been tried to start by init script with too much arguments (one of the too much ones is start for the log). So I've donwgraded to ver 13.04.1 version all mysql packages
<mibofra_cell> diddledan did you experienced something like this?
<diddledan> nope, I'm not sure what you mean by "start for the log"
<diddledan> mysql is started with `service mysql start` or even more succinctly just `start mysql`
<shauno> just to clarify, 12.04 or 13.04?
<mibofra_cell> I don't remember now the words the log used but anyway it notified me the arguments was extra; after the error was showen first in the output of apt-get I've tried manually to start mysql with both commands but with the same results
<mibofra_cell> 13.10 xD (upgraded from 13.04 months ago), mysql packages are only in the 13.04 repo no
<mibofra_cell> *now
<mibofra_cell> **the moust recent ones
<diddledan> someone tell me why aether and miasma .ec2.bangdynamics.com aren't responding to ping but otherwise are fine - they're hosted on amazon ec2 and the security group lists the world as being able to ping them (I believe - paste coming)
<diddledan> PERMISSION	********************	default	ALLOWS	icmp	0	-1	FROM	CIDR	0.0.0.0/0	ingress
<diddledan> I hope that didn't screw everyone up too much
<diddledan> it's only one line, hence why I pasted it here instead of paste.ubuntu.com
<diddledan> no hacking, please
<shauno> :(
<dwatkins> not all servers/firewalls allow ping.
<mibofra_cell> Lol someone notified my error in mailing list xD (Italian one)
<mibofra_cell> In this moment...
<mibofra_cell> ...I'm gonna help him xD
<diddledan> dwatkins: they were hapilly responding to ping until pretty much dead on 1400
<dwatkins> diddledan: yeah, I have no idea if Amazon change this sort of setting, but it does suggest a problem.
<shauno> mibofra_cell: what's the exact version of the mysql package you have ?
<shauno> mibofra_cell: I think you're looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210383   seems you've grabbed a package from -proposed and got bitten
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1210383 package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mibofra_cell> Yes I think it's my bug
<mibofra_cell> But it's expanded after installation process too
<shauno> yeah, that's mentioned too.   the package is a proposed update that failed verification.  it's not in the regular repos for a reason
<diddledan> so amazon came back online again
<diddledan> no changes made by me from start to finish
<diddledan> just random icmp black hole
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> keeping you on your toes
<diddledan> went off at 1300Z and came back at 1445Z
<diddledan> makes a nice fat block of downtime appear in my graphs
<Azelphur> hey folks, woke up this morning, and my mouse pointer is totally useless, can't click on anything, if I try and run anything that grabs the mouse like xwininfo, it says that it's unable to grab the pointer, so I guess something has grabbed my pointer, suggestions?
<mgdm> reboot?
<daftykins> that's not true Linux advice! ;)
<mgdm> well, restart lightdm then :P
<Azelphur> was hoping to avoid that, this happens semi regularly
<diddledan> amiga + synergy screweyness?
<diddledan> speaking of synergy. I've just received an email from them
<Azelphur> gah this is so frustrating, I have messages and I can't read them because of this bug :@
<mgdm> alt-tab not helping?
<Azelphur> nope, doesn't work, it appears to be blocked
<Azelphur> I think it might have been skype that caused it, I killed skype and my functionality came back for a matter of seconds before locking again
<daftykins> won't reconnecting a peripheral force that kind of stuff into sorting itself out?
<Azelphur> nope tried disconnecting and reconnecting the mouse, no dice.
<Azelphur> there's a key, XF86Ungrab that's supposed to force whatever it is to let go, but that doesn't work either.
<Azelphur> woo, I got it back
<Azelphur> dropped to a tty after killing skype, came back, and it seems to have released
<Azelphur> stupid skype.
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> your setup always has funky quirks ^_^
<Azelphur> yup :(
<daftykins> right, quick nip to the coffee shop 20 seconds from my front door \o/
<Azelphur> hoping all the quirks will disappear when I go ATI and one big screen
<daftykins> D:!
<Azelphur> daftykins: that is, software wise
<daftykins> i thought ATI drivers seemed to be even further hellish
<Azelphur> physically 4 screens :)
<Azelphur> nvidia purposefully bricks multimonitor support to try and sell quadro cards
<diddledan> ati eyefinity ftw
<diddledan> although they need to hurry up and create a wayland/mir driver
<Azelphur> hehe
<diddledan> my system runs far too hot on the opensource drivers
<Azelphur> yea, the open drivers are noisey as all hell too
<daftykins> A comparison of coffee shops
<daftykins> 1) Costa - "no sorry you have to have a lid, health and safety"
<daftykins> 2) Woodies (a local one) - sure no problem
<daftykins> ^_^
<brobostigon> 3) weatherspoons - are you a cheapo ?
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> would they really charge you less not to have one? :>
<brobostigon> not a chance.
<daftykins> we don't have them over here
<brobostigon> wow, most places i have been in the uk, have had one.
<daftykins> Guernsey isn't the UK :)
<brobostigon> ah, that explains that then :)
<daftykins> *nods*
<brobostigon> :)
<daftykins> some of our English vibe facts of late are growing though
<daftykins> such as having two Costa coffee branches
<daftykins> two big supermarkets are now Waitrose owned
<brobostigon> or too many tesco's.
<daftykins> still haven't got a tesco :)
<popey> i flew over guernsey yesterday
<daftykins> i used to like their sandwich selection at Uni time
<brobostigon> we have three now.
<daftykins> popey: ooh, did you get a nice view of our wee triangular home?
<popey> heh, didnt spot that
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> there've been so many cruise ships in this summer
<daftykins> high street gets full of aimless tourists in bouts ;)
<daftykins> all the French seem to like taking pics of the Victor Hugo's Boulangerie pastry/cake/etc shop
<popey> wasnt a bad flight really
<popey> given it's easyjet
<daftykins> :D
<popey> surly staff as usual
<daftykins> shocks me how they make you wear a jacket even if you're carrying it
<daftykins> super tight rules
<daftykins> i think that was them anyway, flew to Cork in Ireland once
<popey> i think they're inconsistent with the application of their rules
<daftykins> probably mind-numbing to enforce
<daftykins> there are still such minor issues coming up in #ubuntu all the time
<popey> keep forgetting to re-join #ubuntu
<daftykins> it's probably safer to avoid
<daftykins> despite helping for years i still get ops on my ass for the slightest of transgressions
<daftykins> oh sorry, did that guy celebrate that i got his issue resolved after he'd slaved on it for 24hrs?
<daftykins> kinda horrifies me really
<directhex> community!
<daftykins> what community? :)
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lts9gf3q963p1i/timelapse2.mp4 updated my timelapse again, has sunrise now too :D
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: what's the "night light" at 00:13
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: that's a street, with street lamps, and cars.
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: no in the background
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: some sort of cloud outline?
<Azelphur> hmm, I don't ese anything
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: around 0:11 it goes completely dark
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: oh hey, you can see the reflection of my room
<MartijnVdS> then around 0:13 the backgrouind lights up
<popey> bah, so many people joining twitter now wwith @popey* names, I keep getting hilighted incorrectly
<MartijnVdS> then at 0:15 it goes away
<Azelphur> that's my sofa
<Azelphur> xD
<popey> the same problem aquarius has
<popey> but his is more pronounced
<MartijnVdS> more.. "Aqute"
<aquarius> yes indeed it is more pronounced.
<Azelphur> will have to do something about the reflection
<Azelphur> popey: did you see my popeycam? :P
<popey> no
<Azelphur> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Azelphur :)
<Azelphur> webcam pointing out the window in my front room
<popey> doesnt work here
<popey> black box
<Azelphur> flash player?
<aquarius> popey, you back from hols?
<popey> ya
<popey> flew back yesterday
<aquarius> crap, innit. I am too :)
<Azelphur> popey: black box, probably just needs a refresh, flash player breaks for me like that sometimes too
<popey> tried that
<popey> yt works
<Azelphur> weird
<Azelphur> popey: you can look at the time lapse video instead from the webcam, https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lts9gf3q963p1i/timelapse2.mp4:P
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lts9gf3q963p1i/timelapse2.mp4 oops.
<popey> yeah, looks good
<popey> shame it's out of focus
<popey> seems focussed on the window
<Azelphur> yea, dunno how I could fix that
<popey> or its a crap camera ☻
<popey> put it closer to the window
<popey> like attached
<Azelphur> can't, it has that ring around the bottom http://pressbox.co.uk/images/logos/346102_edimax-wireless-802.11n-dual-mode-pan-tilt-internet-camera-with-1.3m-pixels-lens-ic-7000ptn-l.jpg
<Azelphur> so it's always like an inch away from the window
<Azelphur> unless I propped it up at an angle somehow
 * Azelphur shall try that
<popey> ahh
<MartijnVdS> does it run custom firmwaR?E
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: nope, stock
<popey> put it outside ☻
<popey> how did you stream to ustream from it?
<Azelphur> haha, it's not waterproof
<Azelphur> popey: ffmpeg rtsp :)
<popey> nice
<popey> can i see the command line?
<popey> i would love to do that
<Azelphur> ./ffmpeg -r 7 -i "http://admin:1234@192.168.1.120/mjpg/video.mjpg" -filter:v "scale=640:480,crop=640:360:60:0" -f flv "${RTMP_URL}/${KEY} flashver=FME/2.5\20(compatible;\20FMSc\201.0)"
<Azelphur> it was really tricky getting the framerate right, because mjpg has no framerate info
<Azelphur> I basically hard coded 7, which is a tad faster than real time, the stream stops to catch up occasionally.
<popey> ah
<popey> cool
<popey> thanks
<Azelphur> nope, getting it pressed up against the glass didn't do much
<Azelphur> but then, it is at an angle
<popey> oh, stream is working now
<popey> to be fair it's a cheap camera and it's a long way from the subject
<popey> nice view though
<daftykins> Azelphur: is it the same place as the bad landlord or did you move?
<Azelphur> daftykins: he evicted me :)
<daftykins> !
<daftykins> that's quite harsh
<Azelphur> yea
<daftykins> due to anything legit?
<Azelphur> nope
<Azelphur> due to me complaining about him being a fraudster.
<daftykins> i guess that'll do it
<Azelphur> he also filed a false police report against me
<daftykins> O_O
<Azelphur> that company is pretty nuts.
<MartijnVdS> what did he accuse you of?
<daftykins> does indeed sound like grade-A nutcase-ery
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: he called the police and told them that I was apparently going to smash the place up before I left
<Azelphur> so I had the police on my doorstep one morning to give me a lecture.
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: ugh..
<daftykins> D:
<Azelphur> yea, was pretty ridiculous
<Azelphur> I think I have the recording of the police turning up somewhere, will dig it out
<daftykins> hrmm are you allowed to do that 0o
<Azelphur> daftykins: are you allowed to record in your own home? absolutely
<Azelphur> especially when you tell em clear as day you're recording
<MartijnVdS> they record the streets anyway
<daftykins> all the main bits except mine ¬_¬
<daftykins> so i get fun crimes and people relieving themselves of a weekend
<daftykins> which commences... now!
<MartijnVdS> \o/ weekend
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3832397/misc/2013/Mar/Scanned%20Document.jpg that's when he evicted me :p
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3d5w6vxjca9m6fy/Rec_2013-04-16-%2811-11-08%29.3gp there we go, that's the coppers turning up
<daftykins> ugh i have audio only, codec issues
<Azelphur> daftykins: that's because it's audio only
<Azelphur> :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: No it's a codec issue!
<Azelphur> ok then!
<Azelphur> If you get the video, let me know!
<daftykins> Azelphur: oooo
<Azelphur> lol
<MartijnVdS> http://www.reddit.com/r/vxjunkies
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: ^ those people should be able to help out
<daftykins> with?
<MartijnVdS> getting the video out
<daftykins> i really don't get you.
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<daftykins> your odd style of humour just feels like great time wasting :(
<MartijnVdS> :(
<MartijnVdS> well, VXJunkies *is* time-wasting. I have to agree.
<MartijnVdS> it's people making up ever more complex fake-tech stories about their fake hobby :)
<MartijnVdS> so yeah.
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> Azelphur: would've hoped coppers would be able to tell you're not the type for wanton destruction from seeing you really eh :(
<daftykins> but then i guess it takes all sorts
<Azelphur> yea, I'm not exactly the wanton destruction type
<daftykins> maybe once you get your AMD card... ;D
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> sadly I never ended up going after my LL legally, with the banks trying to rob me and wotnot.
<Azelphur> I get all the luck
<daftykins> LL?
<MartijnVdS> landlord
<Azelphur> landlord
<daftykins> ah
<MartijnVdS> does anyone have laptop battery tips? Mine seems to not want to charge >85%
<daftykins> is that even after a full discharge?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: that's what I'm trying now
<MartijnVdS> the discharge part
<daftykins> is it old?
<MartijnVdS> 2-3 years or something
<MartijnVdS> let me check the charge cycle count
<MartijnVdS> hm, unavailable
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> the rabbit hole deepens...
<MartijnVdS> but the windows tool claims battery performance is "good"
<MartijnVdS> maybe I should start saving up money for a haswell ultrabook or something
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> their battery efficiency would be tempting alone
<MartijnVdS> yeah, 8 hours I read somewhere?
<daftykins> err
<daftykins> *shrug* :)
<daftykins> my 13" Asus already pulls off 8-10hrs
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: much more than the 3-ish I get now
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> whenever i've put ubuntu on a laptop i've owned they've been utterly terrible for battery life
<MartijnVdS> "i3 330M"
<daftykins> ah pretty early then
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it's been getting better over the years
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: 4.10 was HORRIBLE, 12.04 is only slightly worse than windows
<popey> its pretty comparable for me on 13.04
<popey> i dual boot windows and ubuntu on this laptop
<MartijnVdS> popey: I've upgraded it to saucy, but as I said, the battery is going wonky
<popey> oh yeah, on saucy now
<popey> pondering installing xmir
<Azelphur> xmir works now?
<popey> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/xmir-now-available-on-saucy/918
<popey> just saw that earlier
<MartijnVdS> Does it support multi-monitor
<MartijnVdS> ?
<Azelphur> cool
<MartijnVdS> - Multi-monitor mirror mode works, but screen resolution changes not well
<MartijnVdS> handled
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1102760
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1102760 in Mir "Multi-monitor support incomplete - can't show different images on each screen" [Critical,In progress]
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> early days
<Azelphur> be interesting to see if it works on ubuntu touch
<popey> it will soon
<Azelphur> cool
<daftykins> i might boot a live distro on my desktop, i've not checked out the last 2 or 3 years of distros natively
<Azelphur> people riding horses about to go by on my live stream :D http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Azelphur
<Azelphur> gotta be cool riding a horse on the beach today xD
<Azelphur> heh, they went full gallop and shot off, got a picture though https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqio8jwvbt84gqf/2013-08-09%2019.13.23.jpg :P
<Azelphur> fun fun
<daftykins> i prefer the foreground mode of transport
<daftykins> which can be risky due to the output of the background mode often appearing on the road in front of the fore
<directhex> i have a horse allergy
<MartijnVdS> directhex: how often does that come up though?
<directhex> on Azelphur's beach"
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> directhex: good point, but how often are you there? ;)
<popey> cant remember the last time i went to that beack
<popey> *beach
<popey> maybe 10 years
<daftykins> yeah i'm not fond of horses, we were forced along to events as a kid when my mum had one
<daftykins> was not fond.
<Guest30230> hi, i have a quick question. the dell developers edition seems to list the killer wireless on the dell website. i thought it had an intel wireless that had issues? is this an update?
<daftykins> perhaps Dell are more qualified to answer?
<Guest30230> yep and i will contact them tomorrow when their online :)  just thought someone here might know
<daftykins> they look kinda nice those systems
<Guest30230> i can only find reviews online with the intel wireless card listed in the spec. and people saying it had wireless issues.
<daftykins> although i'd wait until they make a haswell edition since imo laptops are primarily about battery life
<Guest30230> so maybe its a nice update
<Guest30230> is true and the  Schenker S413  should be in the uk in few weeks
<MartijnVdS> my battery is almost empty now 8-)
<MartijnVdS> 0.5Wh left, 2 minutes
<Guest30230> no optimums  :P
<Guest30230> *optimus
<MartijnVdS> Guest30230: optimus--
<MartijnVdS> ooh, laptop switched off
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: \o/
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: does the system BIOS have any of that battery conditioning lark?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: no
<daftykins> i don't put much stock in them anyway in fairness
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it just turns on the screen and runs an infinite loop to use up CPU power
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: afaicty
<MartijnVdS> -y
<daftykins> haha just booted my ancient sony ultra-portable
<daftykins> 1.2GHz intel core solo, 1GB RAM, XP
<MartijnVdS> aww :)
<daftykins> someone suggested it make more sense to fiddle with than acquiring a raspberry pi or some such ^_^
<daftykins> certainly makes sense not to spend when you have spares!
<MartijnVdS> it's also faster 8-)
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> it's a shame it uses such a crazy hard disk type
<daftykins> the zif PATA ones early iPods used
<daftykins> so it isn't practical to spend any money on
<MartijnVdS> does it still work though?
<daftykins> yeah
<popey> Guest30230: the dell laptop doesnt have intel wireless
<daftykins> just horrifically slow
<popey> Guest30230: and dell are replacing customer wireless cards for those that fail
<Guest30230> ok :) thanks
<popey> Guest30230: they're lovely machines, especially the new generation ones with 1080p screen
<MartijnVdS> Woo, http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cantripgames/story-war-the-storytelling-party-game will be shipping soon
<popey> yay
<popey> punched my address in today
<MartijnVdS> yeah, just got the mail
<Clujore> Hello
<popey> hi
<daftykins> hi, welcome
<Clujore> I want to download this ubuntu-uk screencast: https://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/5008235/screencasts
<Clujore> there is not any seeder!
<Guest30230> the specs here http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/04/it-just-works-dell-xps-13-developer-edition-linux-ultrabook-review/ and the spec on the dell site are not the same http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd#overrides=
<popey> Guest30230: they change their specs now and then
<popey> and that 2013/04 is old
<Guest30230> ::)
<popey> Clujore: whats the description? I can't load that page
<daftykins> popey: A few screencasts detailing how we edit and mix the Ubuntu UK Podcast using free software.
<Guest30230> nice soemone should review the new specs
<popey> Guest30230: someone from the ubuntu uk podcast will soon
<popey> thanks daftykins
<popey> Clujore: i have those videos...
<daftykins> my pleasure
<MartijnVdS> http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2008/07/22/mixing-a-podcast-in-ardour/ ?
<MartijnVdS> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Mixing_A_Podcast_In_Ardour_-_Part_1 ?
<popey> there you go
<popey> the screencasts.ubuntu.com should work
<Clujore> popey: it's a torrent file! As I know, UK government has blocked piratebay services. you should try with VPN. however, this is the descrption: A few screencasts detailing how we edit and mix the Ubuntu UK Podcast using free software
<popey> yes, my isp blocks it
<MartijnVdS> Clujore: You don't need the torrent, you can use the screencasts.ubuntu.com link
<Clujore> let me check that page
<popey> there's a download link on the page for a theora video
<Clujore> popey: found, thanks
<Clujore> MartijnVdS: popey, what abut their trainig quality?
<popey> they're good, but (oh my) 5 years old!
<MartijnVdS> popey: time for some new ones
<MartijnVdS> :P
<daftykins> somewhat ironic to pursue illegal channels for open things
<daftykins> :)
<popey> illegal channels?
<MartijnVdS> the pirate bays
<popey> oh
<Clujore> MartijnVdS: haha, I'm out of UK realm!
<daftykins> what a blast from the past this feels, operating XP
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: rename the machine 'TARDIS'
<daftykins> nah, 'cause then i might look like a Whovian
<daftykins> and i wouldn't want that :(
<MartijnVdS> DeLorean?
<daftykins> hmm on second thought, i shall nuke XP to use the fastest part of the already dire disk
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> ooh i should crystaldiskmark it for comedy value
<MartijnVdS> also, 3dmark
<daftykins> what browser did i have on here last...
<daftykins> 17!
<MartijnVdS> 17?
<daftykins> firefox sorry
<MartijnVdS> could've been chrome ;)
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> didn't use it back then
<daftykins> oop fan's kicking in
<daftykins> 24MB/sec read and write sequential
<daftykins> pretty shabby
<daftykins> i like the way XP has gone senile on this system
<daftykins> it's giving a 'connected to a wireless network' icon for the disconnected wired interface
<popey> it does the opposite too
<popey> telling you the wire is disconnected from a wireless connection
<daftykins> never seen it at all :)
<daftykins> so glad i don't have to deal with XP anymore
<daftykins> i wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft end up giving it a stay of execution come April
<daftykins> but i hope they don't
<DJones> Ooh, perfect time to change tv chanels, ITV4 Apocolypse Now & Ride of The Valkeries
<Azelphur> wow, I just spent ages writing out a 5 page document
<Azelphur> hit save, and openoffice just crashes.
<Azelphur> nice.
<Azelphur> oh wait, it was abiword.
<Azelphur> wow, and it's totally mangled the ODT
<Azelphur> remind me to never use abiword, ever.
<Azelphur> that's a fair few hours down the drain.
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> :(
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-10
<ali1234> use a text editor for text entry
<ali1234> then format it in word or whatever
<Azelphur> heh, or just use a editor that doesn't suck :P
<Azelphur> failure to save on crash, failure to autosave, and crashing on save, 3 counts of fail :(
 * Azelphur punishes it to apt-get remove :P
<daftykins> hate to be Captain Hindsight, but i must admit if it's going to be something a fair amount of effort is going into, i tend to save pretty early :(
<Azelphur> yea, it was supposed to be on auto save
<Azelphur> and I didn't exactly expect it to fall over and die from a simple action such as "save" :P
<daftykins> does that really do anything prior to saving once though? i was imagining you meant you were sort of still in 'Untitled' mode
<Azelphur> daftykins: no, I was editing an existing document, and it's supposed to auto-save every 5 minutes
<daftykins> oh right
<Azelphur> it stopped auto saving for a good hour, at least, without saying anything
<daftykins> that's worse still then :(
<Azelphur> and then crashed on save
<Azelphur> yea
<daftykins> what you need is a good reliable system like the one i just had a fiddle with
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/u5QDZ9h.jpg
<daftykins> :D
<Azelphur> heh, well libreoffice has crash recovery, as do most sane office suites
<daftykins> wee laptop underneath ;)
<Azelphur> daftykins: lol
<daftykins> also i know, i know, i don't have as many screens as you :(
<Azelphur> is that the logitech speaker with a screen on it?
<daftykins> but they are nice ones
<daftykins> in the middle? nah that's just the centre channel on its' little feet
<ali1234> no, the thing witht he bright blue stripe on it to the right of the right monitor
<ali1234> and the big dial
<daftykins> oooh
<daftykins> that's the control unit
<daftykins> weirdly inputs go into there then go over what is basically a 9 pin serial cable to the amp in the subwoofer box on the floor
<daftykins> using digital coaxial of late
<neuro> well, that's my star trek deep space nine marathon finished
<neuro> forgot how bloody good it is
<ali1234> the other day on a whim i decided to download and rewatch wild palms
<ali1234> for a 20 year old show it's pretty good... if anything it was ahead of it's time
<ali1234> well, i've only watched the first episode so far...
<neuro> wow, that's going back a bit
<neuro> don't think i ever watched it
<neuro> holy crap, the cast looks awesome
<neuro> ah, brad dourif, everyone's favourite movie nutjob
<ali1234> yeah and he is a good guy in it
<neuro> It is by the juice of sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.
<neuro> ah, god bless youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBb_tPPA8E
<ali1234> some of the things they got right: teleconference holograms, patent lawyers causing trouble
<neuro> what, wild palms?
<ali1234> things they got wrong: everyone is old and wears a suit. lol
<ali1234> yeah
<neuro> it's funny how many 80s and 90s scifi occasionally predicted something pretty close to what we've got now
<neuro> only occasionally, mind
<ali1234> indeed. often the little things too, more than the obvious stuff too
<neuro> yeah
<neuro> and then there's scifi influencing tech; star trek has a lot to answer for!
<neuro> crazy boffin types trying to invent anti-matter and warp speed
<ali1234> i don't think wild palms influenced anyone... it was critically panned and forgotten
<neuro> i'm pretty sure these are the guys who will get the planet sucked into a black hole, never mind the LHC
<neuro> bear in mind it's the kids who grew up as geeks watching scifi who turned into the engineers who have ended up building a lot of this stuff, be it hardware, software or the convergence between the two
<neuro> so maybe some proto-engineer watched wild palms and thought "... hey!"
<ali1234> also they have a dig at scientology before it was cool to do that
<neuro> ha
<neuro> remember scientology has been around since the late 50s :)
<ali1234> of course, but it wasn't really on the radar back in 1993
<neuro> you'd be surprised
<ali1234> most people back then probably wouldn't even have got the reference
<neuro> just that there wasn't the same penetration of internet access to propogate it
<neuro> well in the states, maybe
<neuro> i've been reading a lot about it lately
<neuro> some of the shenanigans that go on, if they can be proved, are pretty heinous
<neuro> sorry, got sucked into this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVkVWnvmjl0
<neuro> i love these guys
<ali1234> the lighting in that game is amazing
<neuro> looking straight into the sun kinda sucks at times
<neuro> they've fixed that in battlefield 4 apparently
<neuro> i'm pretty good with the Beretta, just not quite as good as that guy :)
<ali1234> why is there a wilhelm scream at 2:11? is that actually in the game??
<neuro> no :)
<neuro> he added the KLONK followed by the wilhelm
<neuro> the rest of the audio is as-is
<neuro> sounds amazing in surround
<ali1234> yea i don't even understand how anyone knows what is going on in this game... it's just like a massive pileup of carnage
<neuro> you catch on quickly :)
<neuro> there are a lot of audio and visual cues to help you out
<ali1234> "shoot guys with orange writing on them"
<neuro> well most of the game modes are objective based, so if that's all you did, you'd suck
<ali1234> it's really hard to tell from these videos
<neuro> capture/defend this area, destroy/defend that crate, CTF, etc etc
<neuro> ravic is playing Conquest in all of those clips
<neuro> if you look at the map at bottom left, there are red and blue boxes, some of which are flashing
<neuro> basically these are flag points on the map you need to capture
<neuro> A, B, C, etc
<neuro> numbers vary from map to map depending on size etc
<neuro> if you stay within the flag area, you can capture it
<neuro> if there are more of their guys in the area than yours, you can't capture it
<neuro> both teams have 'tickets', default usually about 100-200
<neuro> every time a player dies and respawns, that eats a ticket
<neuro> if a team holds >50% of the flags, then the opposing team's tickets start decreasing at about 1 every 2 seconds
<neuro> first team to lose all their tickets, loses
<neuro> sounds complicated, but you pick it up very very quickly
<neuro> if one of those boxes down at bottom left is flashing, someone is capturing it, reversing it from red (opfor) to blue (your team) or vice versa
<neuro> oh and if you hold a flag, you can spawn at it, rather than at your deployment at the edge of the map
<neuro> and optionally, if you are in a squad (of up to 4), and at least one of them is alive and on the ground or in a vehicle with a spare seat, you can spawn on them too
<neuro> i've been playing this since release in oct 2011 (and battlefield bad company 2 and battlefield 1943 before it), so i'm used to it now :)
<neuro> oh, this *does* work if you're not signed in ... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/evilneuro/stats/115000054/xbox/
<neuro> 'tis I
<ubcqtml> /join #yrs
<ubcqtml> sorry
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<popey> A'noon
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> Howdy popey
<bigcalm> popey: which country are you in today?
<popey> bigcalm: home
<neuro> i wonder if ...
 * neuro is listening to "Canyon Battle" by M83, Anthony Gonzalez, Joseph Trapanese, from the album Oblivion. 256kbps AAC 
<neuro> huh
<neuro> ouch, edge now nearly 11m off the pace :(
<neuro> they basically need to repeat some of the biggest crowdfunding campaigns
<neuro> every day
<penguin42> Gah, Scottish power don't seem to know how to do live updates; all their systems for doing meter entry seem to be down - both web and phone
<penguin42> anyone used coccinelle?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: what is it?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: It's a 'semantic patch' program - you give it a description of some C and it generates a patch to change it; e.g. if you added an extra parameter to every use of foo() you could get it to go through your code and add it, or search for a particular common type of mistake
<penguin42> except I can't get it to take the really neat use one of the developers has just posted; it finds errors of the form           a = b,   c=d;    where the , should be a ;
<markie-> Wow everything is exactly how i left it
<popey> Evening all
<AlanBell> hi popey
<penguin42> hey Popey
<daftykins> hey all \o
 * penguin42 had better take this music player off loop - it's been doing The Eagles for a few hours
<AlanBell> you can check out any time you like but you can never leave
<penguin42> indeed
<Azelphur> Is anyone aware of a decent, p2p encrypted chat network?
<ali1234> bitmessage
<Azelphur> interesting
<Azelphur> ali1234: bitmessage seems more like an email deal
<Azelphur> ali1234: torchat looks pretty cool :)
<moreati> Azelphur: re you looking for IRC style chat rooms or IM one to one style?
<Azelphur> moreati: IM, IRC would be cool too though
<moreati> for the later there's OTR
<Azelphur> moreati: OTR is a bit naf, as it still lets the service owner know who you are talking to, when, and for how long
<moreati> supported by Pidgin I believe
<moreati> ah, yes
<moreati> would jabber over SSL have the same weakness? Would that differ if both parties were on the same/different servers?
<Azelphur> moreati: yea, it would have the same weakness
<moreati> Eve could tell when you were connected certainly
<Azelphur> I've found a few things I plan on using regularly after seeing them
<Azelphur> Bitmessage seems to be a very good secure email alternative, TorChat2 looks like it'll be a pidgin plugin really soon which will be sweet
<Azelphur> so that gets you email & IM
<moreati> ah, statistical analysis of packet times would show who was chatting with who
<shauno> jabber over ssl still requires that you trust the service provider
<Azelphur> ^
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<Seeker`> Jabber \o/
<Azelphur> MattJ: jabber is getting downvoted in this conversation :P
<Azelphur> (sorry!) :P
<MattJ> Jabber/XMPP can be used via Tor, it can be completely anonymous...
<Azelphur> MattJ: even if you use it via tor, that doesn't stop the service provider from knowing who is talking to who
<shauno> well, that A is talking to B.  the upshot of that method is the service provider may have no idea or A or B are
<MattJ> Indeed
<MattJ> Though you can get quite far sometimes
<MattJ> But at that point you run your own servers...
<Azelphur> yea
<MattJ> which can also communicate over tor :)
<MattJ> ( https://blog.thijsalkema.de/blog/2013/06/11/xmpp-federation-over-tor-hidden-services/ - by an Adium dev actually)
<Azelphur> nice
<Azelphur> that's pretty sweet
<Azelphur> are there any public servers that implement that?
<MattJ> None that I know of, yet
<MattJ> I know several that are already accessible as hidden services
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> looks interesting :)
<shauno> I still find freenet interesting, but it won't (and can't) do realtime
<shauno> on the topic of tinfoil, I can't seem to find any vps in Iceland that aren't either unrealistically expensive, or owned by non-icelandic parent companies
<ali1234> what's the difference between email and instant messaging?
<shauno> mostly the client these days.  but email doesn't present any status
<shauno> I don't know if you're online, busy, etc.  I can't be certain an email has actually been delivered yet, let alone seen
<ali1234> well, such things are quite hard to do in an anonymous, encrypted way
<shauno> why?
<shauno> I mean, if you take the linked example - jabber as a hidden service over tor.  each user maintains a connection to the jabber server.  all status ordinarily available over jabber still applies
<penguin42> well you could encrypt the responses based on public key and only give people you know an online status
<ali1234> because encryption isn't really enough
<penguin42> why?
<daftykins> got a dead disk in a simple RAID array to sort this week
<daftykins> got the report at midnight Friday night that one's popped its' clogs ^_^
<penguin42> daftykins: Now the question is will the spare last until you get the new one in?
<daftykins> to be honest the storage isn't even used actively now, so it wouldn't even matter if it totally failed
<daftykins> warranty's gone too though
<penguin42> oh that's ok, in that case it won't fail - only critical things fail viciously
<daftykins> and it's a 1.5TB disk which it seems aren't even available anymore :>
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> too true
<ali1234> penguin42: because as mentioned, encryption doesn't hide who is talking to who
<daftykins> i wonder if, since the forum fiasco, they'll actually honour my request to have my account deleted this time
<daftykins> i was told they refuse to delete accounts even if you ask ¬_¬
<shauno> hence the addition of tor; you have no idea who 'who' is
<penguin42> ali1234: Oh I see, the problem though is that the only way of stopping spam is to be able to know who you're talking to
<ali1234> bitmessage uses proof of work to prevent spam
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> ali1234: Hmm that's quite neat
<ali1234> tor doesn't provide as much security as most people think. if your connection is monitored, and the chat server connection is monitored, it doesn't really matter what path the packets take in between
<ali1234> bitmessage + tor is probably quite effective though
<ali1234> since there's no server and everything is broadcast
<Azelphur> ali1234: what's your opinion on torchat?
<ali1234> never looked at it
<Azelphur> I'm thinking that might be good
<Azelphur> torchat2 looks particularly cool
<Azelphur> I'm on bitmessage now anyway, someone say hello so I can see how it works :) BM-2D94ExvKBzVRiCj81BmXrjC4rhep81jY9g
<ali1234> not sure if my client still works
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://pastebin.com/PpF5PkTB I did this :)
<ali1234> i'm using bashrc's ppa
<ali1234> it has indicators
<ali1234> oh there we go, it connected
<Azelphur> cool
<ali1234> tbh i would prefer a command line client like bitcoind
<popey> there's an indicator with the python one from github
<ali1234> the new version is supposed to support "chans" whatever that means
<ali1234> oh cool, maybe he got the patch upstream?
<popey> guess so
<popey> Azelphur: sent you a test message
<Azelphur> cool :)
<Azelphur> how long do they typically take to arrive?
 * popey shrugs
<popey> mine looks like its processing other messages
<Azelphur> yea, I'll probably leave mine open 24/7 to help out with processing.
<ali1234> a couple of minutes usually
<ali1234> the first one can take longer due to ... stuff
<Azelphur> stuff \o/
<popey> so does it make sense for you to have one identity for establishing contact, publicly known?
<popey> and then move to other addresses per person / task?
<Azelphur> popey: I think so, since nobody can tell who mail is addressed to.
<popey> is it safe to use the first message to "switch channel" to another address mentioned in the reply?
<Azelphur> I don't see why not
<ali1234> it can be any less safe than just carrying on with the original channel
<ali1234> can't*
<Azelphur> nobody can do anything without the private keys, I think
<Azelphur> bitmessage needs a message received sound, that'd be handy :)
<popey> Azelphur: get it yet?
<Azelphur> nope :<
<daftykins> most secure messaging EVAR
<daftykins> nobody knows you did it! not even you
<daftykins> ;)
<Azelphur> haha
<popey> ☻
<Azelphur> I have got 10 connections and I'm processing messages like mad
<ali1234> it's like bitcoin - you have to catch up
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> also i suspect it got a bit more popular in the past few days
<popey> will leave it running overnight i think
<ali1234> so first "real" test of the network if you like
<Azelphur> ali1234: there's no way to tell when you're caught up it seems though, hehe
<popey> yellow blob turns green?
<Azelphur> popey: yellow blob is it whining about wanting a port forwarded
<popey> ah
<ali1234> looks like mine has crashed
<popey> mine has stopped processing
<ali1234> oh, it finally got azelphur's pubkey
<popey> 4713 person to person messages, 505 broadcast messages
<Azelphur> ali1234: oh? how'd you know?
<ali1234> because it says on the debug log
<Azelphur> ah :)
<popey> "Message sent: waiting on acknowledgement"
<Azelphur> I still got nothin ;)
<popey> great tool ☻
<penguin42> popey: It's waiting for the NSA to read it first
<Azelphur> indeed :P
<ali1234> yeah it seems to be crashing while trying to solve the proof of work when sending the message
<ali1234> HEAD is probably broken
<Azelphur> ali1234: haha, joining #bitmessage too I see :)
<Azelphur> I just joined myself to ask about this
#ubuntu-uk 2013-08-11
<Azelphur> Anyone interested in trying out torchat too? It's a pidgin plugin :)
<Azelphur> (or a standalone app)
<Azelphur> and it's in apt, so you can just apt-get install torchat && torchat
<popey> Azelphur: do you need tor setup though?
<Azelphur> popey: yea, but it's all default, I think apt-get install torchat just does it all for you.
<popey> ah
<popey> ok, I'm in it
<Azelphur> got your address?
<popey> pm'ed
<popey> Azelphur: does torchat show me offline now?
<Azelphur> yes
<ali1234> awesome... someone made a software dab receiver for my rtl-sdr
<ali1234> and it actually works!
<shauno> oh?
<ali1234> http://www.sdr-j.tk/index.html
<shauno> interesting .. I'll have to give that a shot in the morning
<shauno> I'd been looking for ways to decode broadcast TV too.  because my little el-cheapo sdr can do everything but the function that's printed on it
<shauno> not that I bought it for the function printed on it, but I got to thinking
<Neoti_Desktop> hi people. am wondering how traffic CCTV is connected back  the central monitoring station. i would like to know if possible makes and /or models of equitment used, IE if they use GSM what device are they using, is it an IPSEC or GRE Tunnel back to the monitoring office etc...
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_Information_Act_2000 ?
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: they probably use cables, so interference is much harder
<isleofmandan> Morning. I don't suppose anyone here has the Dell XPS 13 DE with the 'new' AR9462 wifi card in and Ubuntu 13.04? Trying to decide if the hassle of upgrading from stock 12.04 will fix my wifi dropouts...
<MartijnVdS> isleofmandan: there are AR9xxx fixes in 3.11, which is not yet finished, but will be in 13.10
<Neoti_Desktop> im just intrested. as i have been asked to set up 2 camras at a remote location and all there is, is a 3G signal on vodafone, and was thinking of using some kind of 3G router??? connect the cams to it, use something like PPTP, GRE, or IPSEC to connect back to the remote location etc ????
<isleofmandan> MartijnVdS: Thanks. I'll grin and bear 12.04 a bit longer then :/
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: 3G signals are easily blocked/overloaded to make the camera image unreliable. 3G is also expensive.
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: is there nothing visible within a few miles with better connectivity?
<Neoti_Desktop> nope its all wooded else i would have used something like ubiquity devices... :(
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: because you can set up a (most likely 5GHz) private wifi network (with directional antennas, so not everyone can pick it up)
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: I use a setup like that on a wooded caravan park, works great
<dwatkins> Neoti_Desktop: does it need to be viewed live, or can it be simply recorded locally and collected regularly?
<MartijnVdS> all you need is a line of sight
<Neoti_Desktop> they want to stream and record
<MartijnVdS> I don't think 3G is ever going to be reliable enough
<Neoti_Desktop> i have choosen the cams there the grandstream GXV3672_HD . i chose them become of the MJPEG stuff, and are compatibil with Zoneminder
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: http://www.ses-broadband.com/10334323/en :P
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<MattJ100> Morning brobostigon
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: But, seriously: 3G might work, but you'll burn through megabytes and have possible reliability issues
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS and MattJ100
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: a 5GHz line-of-sight wifi setup with directional antennas will probably be better
<MartijnVdS> Neoti_Desktop: digging a trench even better (power has to get there too somehow, hmm.. powerline ethernet adapters?)
<SuperMatt> morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o SuperMatt
<SuperMatt> hullo
<brobostigon> ok, question, i just pushed some changes from my nexus7 yesterday to my github, now when on my normal machine and i try and git pull it complains, any ideas as to why ?
<Neoti_Desktop> the remote site has solar panels and is running a 12v 2.5kw system
<Neoti_Desktop> with batteries i might add...
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: what's the error?
<brobostigon> git pull
<brobostigon> There is no tracking information for the current branch.
<brobostigon> Please specify which branch you want to merge with.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> git pull
<brobostigon> Updating 8daa2c3..1fa173d
<brobostigon> error: unable to unlink old 'BareSaabv2/BareSaabv2-due/BareSaabv2due/BareSaabv2due.ino' (Permission denied)
<bigcalm> Tut
<brobostigon> and it isnt old as it claims, i updated it about 10 mins ago.
<MartijnVdS> ah! permission denied
<MartijnVdS> that would explain why it fails :)
<brobostigon> ok, how do i fix this?
<MartijnVdS> did you chmod things?
<brobostigon> no
<MartijnVdS> what did you check out, did you do it on Ubuntu?
<brobostigon> as i said, i made a few changes to that file on my nexus7 yesterday and submitted them, then this morning, i wanted those changes on my main machine, and it throws that wobbler.
<MartijnVdS> so you run git on a n7?
<brobostigon> i am using debian.
<brobostigon> yes.
<MartijnVdS> git runs on android now?
<brobostigon> yes.
<MartijnVdS> I know permissions on android can be strange sometimes.. but I'm not sure of the details
<brobostigon> hmmm, ok. that might explain it then.
<MartijnVdS> especially if you use multiple apps on one file
<brobostigon> one single app, one one single file,
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ok, is there a way to normalise it again? and then ditch the nexus7 to do changes.
<popey> morning
<bigcalm> Hola
<dvrr> Hiiiiiiii
<^2fC> hellloooo :-)
<dvrr> How give  database connection in tomcat server for multipul  database instances
<dvrr> MooDoo:helloooo
 * penguin42 is in one of those 'perhaps I should change telco providers' mood evenly balanced with the 'it's working don't touch it'
<MartijnVdS> http://haxit.blogspot.nl/2013/08/hacking-transcend-wifi-sd-cards.html
<penguin42> nice; this is an SD card running Linux?
<MartijnVdS> yeah, with an arm5 core in there
<MartijnVdS> so you can do SD, wifi and ARM on something the size of an SD card now
<moreati> there are cards linke that, which take a microsd card for the storage
<moreati> http://www.pqigroup.com/prod_in.aspx?mnuid=1286&modid=138&prodid=426
<penguin42> I'm tempted by one of those Trascend ones now - pity he hasn't posted the cpuinfo/free info
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: you can probably ask him :)
<bigcalm> moreati: good to see that you're still alive. The LUG misses you!
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Transcend seem to have the code on: http://uk.transcend-info.com/Support/DLCenter/index.asp?#Detail
<MartijnVdS> oh it's GPL of course, the busybox people would sue them otherwise ;)
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Hey don't knock it, Transcend seem to have full kernel and busybox source there
<MartijnVdS> does it contain everything needed to build valid replacement kernels/busyboxes?
<MartijnVdS> like build scripts, etc.
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: That I can't tell without trying it, seems to be a KA2000 chipset
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: googling that leads to Ford 8-)
<penguin42> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/tokyohackerspace/D-675xo0Y_s
<MartijnVdS> "Pop the back off the card and
<MartijnVdS> there's a TTL level serial port."
<MartijnVdS> WANT
<MartijnVdS> oh they,re a bit on the expensive side
<penguin42> yeh the transcends are about 40gbp - which is a bit pricey for the spec, but hey it is tiny
 * popey has 13 issues of 2600 from 1999-2002.. pondering ebaying them.. not likely to get much am I?
<MartijnVdS> from back when you were a l33t h4x0r?
<mgdm> on that note, go to a YouTube video, and type '1337' (no quotes and not in the search box), and look at the comments
<mgdm> (for those who've not heard that already)
<MartijnVdS> or 1980
<mgdm> hehe, nice
 * penguin42 had some computer mags from late 70s that my dad had bought and I was clearing out, I was giving them to people in the office who were born in that month
<MartijnVdS> heh
<MartijnVdS> we have a few 1980s issues of computer magazines in the office
<mgdm> if you find a Jan 1983 one... :-)
 * popey rummages ebay to find other people selling similar
<MartijnVdS> the ads are the greatest
<popey> also, I am selling my last joggler
<mgdm> i forgot abut my joggler, and found it the other day
<mgdm> going to make it do Android shortly
<mgdm> (don't suppose they run Ubuntu Touch, eh? :)
<penguin42> mgdm: Let me guess, one of hte ones bought on the #50 deal from a couple of years ago?
<mgdm> penguin42: indeed
<mgdm> ~4 years ago, I think
<penguin42> hehe yes
<penguin42> I didn't buy one because I thought I'd probably do the same
<mgdm> I got it, then moved to a different city
<mgdm> or indeed, a city
<popey> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281149901788?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<popey> *cough*
<MartijnVdS> "1 person is viewing this item per hour"
<popey> nice job if you can get it
<popey> also selling a yubikey! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281149907420?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<MartijnVdS> pre-pwned? :)
<popey> nope
<popey> clean as a whistle, never inserted into anything
<popey> missus
<MartijnVdS> already have one (from $boss)
<MartijnVdS> popey: but.. good idea
<MartijnVdS> popey: I need to clean out my cupboard :)
<popey> yeah, thats what triggered it, clearing out stuff
<ali1234> i also need to get rid of a lot of junk
<popey> i should get rid of my old laptops too
<Azelphur> ali1234: my ASICs are in the UK :o
<ali1234> from who did you buy them?
<Azelphur> BFL, last june preorders.
<Azelphur> 180GH/sec ;)
<penguin42> any Virgin Media broadband users?
 * penguin42 is starting to consider moving to them
<mgdm> I'm on a VM connection just now, it's not mine though. The 'superhub' thing seems to drop the wifi for about 10 seconds every now and again
<penguin42> the loss of a static-ip would be a pain, but my ADSL has dropped in speed a bit and I'll never get it
<ali1234> on VM you practically have a static IP
<ali1234> when i used them it didn't change in 2 years
<ali1234> with cable, you get the speed they actually advertise, instead of 20-50%
<ali1234> also "drops every 10 minutes" describes every wifi connection i have ever used
<penguin42> ali1234: Yeh the speed is what attracts me; I'm getting about 7.5Mbps/950kbps on ADSL2 (was 10-11Mbps/1Mbps) - VM's 30Mbps tier is only about 20% more
<shauno> "practically static" works well here - 28 day dhcp leases  lol
<mgdm> my wifi at home (WRT54GS running OpenWRT) is solid as a rock
<penguin42> yeh but practically static doesn't feel enough for making peepholes in my mailserver
 * penguin42 isn't particularly worried about the wifi stability, I'm happy to use separate wifi boxes for that
<shauno> it hasn't been an issue here .. if I'm disconnected for more than 28 days, I tend to know about
 * penguin42 is in an annoying blackspot for BT infinity - just these two postcodes
<ali1234> oh, and try to avoid the superhub
<penguin42> ali1234: What's a superhub and what choices would I have?
<ali1234> try to get the engineer to give you a standalone modem
<ali1234> i don't know if they still do them
<ali1234> the superhub is a huge piece of crap that does everything badly, like the bt superhub
<ali1234> or homehub or whatever its called
 * penguin42 used to be on cable ~10 years ago but switched to DSL when the company I worked for started giving it out and hadn't changed back, but 3x the speed is tempting
 * penguin42 wonders if they'll be able to reuse the same cabling and if I'll have to wire it downstairs again
<daftykins> phone line vs. coax? :)
<penguin42> daftykins: No! I mean whether they can reuse the coax installation from 10 years ago when I previously had cable
<daftykins> oh so you might go *back* to cable?
<penguin42> nod
<shauno> where we're going, we don't need line rental
<MartijnVdS> Can you get cable internet without cable TV in the UK?
<penguin42> daftykins: I can't get Infinity
<MartijnVdS> because you can't here..
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Yes
<shauno> here, you can, but they pretend you can't.  you have to order it over the phone (so they can try to upsell) instead of online
<MartijnVdS> shauno: yeah you can get "business" cable here, which is more expensive
<MartijnVdS> Also, you still get analog TV channels even if you get a the digital package..
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: For £22.50/month I can apparently get 30Mbps/2Mbps broadband only
<daftykins> i always signed up for virgin media way back when without TV services with no issue
<daftykins> back when things were simple with no rubbish routers :<
<penguin42> ali1234: I don't see a way not to get the superhub
<shauno> I've learnt to love this trash router UPC gave me.  you can confuse it into giving you multiple IP addresses :)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: 44/month @ 150mbit/s is the cheapest cable/internet-only for me, or 49 with a static IP but max 60 mbit/s
<MartijnVdS> And the "Fibre is bad" propaganda on their website.. LIES
<MartijnVdS> 100/100 > 150/4
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: I can go upto 120mbps, that's 35/month
<penguin42> what arguments do they have for fibre is bad?  It's GPON over there isn't it?
<popey> hm. just dug out a digi box which we got when we first setup virgin cable, and plugged it in, getting complaints it's not registered
<popey> engineer coming tuesday
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: They say their network is just as future-proof, and "measured speed" is higher on their network
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: which it isn't
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Thing is I don't really like the cable company, but once something like a speed drops on the DSL there's very little chance of getting it to go faster again
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: yeah, I know the problem - I waited for years to get fibre :)
<MartijnVdS> Working for your ISP has a downside if you can only get DSL ;)
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: If you want to meet the brewing brothers, they'll be in town this week: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=510144532401880&set=a.451423728273961.1073741825.417406958342305&type=1&theater :)
<daftykins> :o
<AlanBell> interesting!
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Will he remember the meeting afterwards?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: if you take a picture with him, sure ;)
<daftykins> this remote desktop software they just referred to on LAS seems interesting - http://guac-dev.org/
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: what's the server like? or is it just a client?
<daftykins> not tried yet
<daftykins> read the page :D
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: are they doing all the days?
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: I don't know
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: @vandestreekbier does though ;)
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: OK so it sounds like it's another one using java to do the screen scraping
<AlanBell> penguin42: nope
<AlanBell> it is using rdp or vnc to screen scrape
<AlanBell> then re-serving that to a browser client
<AlanBell> so on the server you configure the VNC or RDP connections to initiate
<AlanBell> looks quite cool, but not quite as general purpose as it first sounds
<ali1234> VNC based? so in other words it's garbage?
<penguin42> AlanBell: Are you sure - it talks about a java module that's served to the client
<AlanBell> yeah, that is the viewer
<AlanBell> erm, maybe it isn't
<penguin42> AlanBell: ? I thought the point was the viewer was HTML5
<AlanBell> javascript, not java
<ali1234> http://guac-dev.org/doc/images/guac-arch.png
<ali1234> ^ everything you need to know
<penguin42> AlanBell: http://guac-dev.org/doc/gug/installing-guacamole.html#compiling-guacamole-client  ah I think the Java is a tomcat thingy on the server side that sides the client
<AlanBell> yup
<penguin42> ali1234: No
<penguin42> ali1234: That doesn't really give enough detail
<AlanBell> works for me :)
<ali1234> what more detail do you need?
<penguin42> ali1234: It's not clear to me whether you can share and view from each of the rdp/vnc/others and web interface
<ali1234> what do you mean "each"
<penguin42> ali1234: It's not clear from that diagram if it can use any of those protocols for sharing and/or any of those protocols for viewing
<ali1234> it can't
<penguin42> ali1234: In that case I stand by my case that that diagram doesn't contain enough detail
<ali1234> what?
<ali1234> i still have no idea what you are talking about
<penguin42> shrug
<ali1234> what is the difference between "sharing" and "viewing" by the way
<penguin42> ali1234: whether I can make my desktop visible to others or whether I can see others desktops
<ali1234> using VNC?
<ali1234> yes, of course you can. that's what VNC does
<penguin42> ali1234: Using guacamole in between
<penguin42> I know I can with plain vnc, I don't know what guacamole is bringing to the mix from that diagram
<ali1234> well suppose you have a VNC server (at the bottom)
<ali1234> and a HTML5 browser (at the top)
<ali1234> guacamole allows you to connect them together
<penguin42> ali1234: Well you're supposing a lot!
<ali1234> are you looking at the same diagram i am looking at?
<penguin42> ali1234: guac-arch
<penguin42> ali1234: You're right that is one reading of it
<ali1234> see at the bottom where it says "RDP VNC Other" and underneath that it says "remote desktops"
<ali1234> those are the remote desktops
<penguin42> yeh
<ali1234> at the top there is "HTML5 web browser"
 * penguin42 sees that as well
<ali1234> and then there's guacamole in the middle with arrows connecting them together
<ali1234> i don't see what other ways you can interpret this
<penguin42> ali1234: OK, does it let me use an RDP client to connect to the guacamole server to view a VNC servers output?
<ali1234> no. see where the top arrow is labelled "guacamole protocol" not "RDP protocol"
<penguin42> ali1234: Well sure but that's the arrow connected to the web browser, it doesn't tell you whether you can connect other viewers on the ports on the bottom (they are two way arrows)
<ali1234> well the diagram also doesn't contain any dinosaurs
<ali1234> but i am pretty sure dinosaurs are not involved
<penguin42> shrug
<ali1234> yes, you can connect other viewers to the stuff on the bottom. you can connect a vnc client to the vnc server for example
<penguin42> ali1234: It seems a bit of a dumb design if it's got that 1 way architecture
<ali1234> the arrows are two way because the data goes in both directions
<ali1234> display pixels go one way, user input goes the other way
 * penguin42 would have thought it would make more sense to make the viewer side cope with multiple protocols as well then you could let any talk to any
<ali1234> what would be the point?
<ali1234> the entire point of it is that you don't need any client at all
<ali1234> of course it's not really any different to the old vnc system that served up a java client on a http server
<ali1234> except this time it is written in javascript and most of the logic is server side
<penguin42> ali1234: yeh you're right not having any client is nice, it does need gluing together to be more what I expect from the type of sharing systems people use for conferencing though - where you can hand off from one user to another
<ali1234> i don't understand what conferencing has to do with it?
<penguin42> ali1234: I've used systems for teleconfering where people can share their desktop to do a presentation, and they're normally a centralised server system for that
<penguin42> teleconferencing
<ali1234> so under this model everyone would just open their browser and go to the server
<ali1234> and then they would see your desktop
<penguin42> ali1234: Not quite
<ali1234> yes, that's literally all they would have to do
<penguin42> ali1234: In the nicest systems you can hand off so that you can switch from viewing one presenters desktop to the next - so the interface people see isn't just necessarily a viewers interface
<ali1234> your computer is running VNC or RDP. guacd connects to it, then broadcasts the display to each HTML5 client
<ali1234> so all that is required to support that is a panel that lets you change what RDP server guacd connects to
<ali1234> which it probably already has
<penguin42> it seems very broken way to do it
<penguin42> making it have to connect into the client like that just won't work for most across firewalls/nating - you'd think you'd want the client to be able to proxy that
<ali1234> it doesn't connect in to the client
<ali1234> it's a web server
<ali1234> the client connects to it
<penguin42>  'ali1234: your computer is running VNC or RDP. guacd connects to it,'
<ali1234> yes
<penguin42> ali1234: That is what I'm saying is broken
<ali1234> your computer is running VNC server, exporting it's remote desktop
<ali1234> guacd connects to the VNC server as a VNC client and reads the display
<penguin42> yeh, that's broken
<ali1234> then converts it to a stream of javascript nonsense
<ali1234> then the browser connects to the web server and reads that, and displays it
<penguin42> yes yes, that's broken
<ali1234> perhaps, but that is the what they set out to create
<ali1234> it doesn't have any more firewall issues than just using VNC does
<penguin42> ali1234: And hence doesn't really solve any problems
<ali1234> i agree
<ali1234> like i said, it's not any different to the old VNC java client, except that now it is written in HTML5
<penguin42> ali1234: Now if the JS client they served to you had a way to tunnel the VNC/RDP/whatever back then it's almost useful
<ali1234> tunnel it back to where?
<penguin42> ali1234: Tunnel it from your vncserver to the guacd so that the guacd didn't have to connect in via your firewall
<penguin42> ali1234: Then it would let arbitrary users of different OSs share screens with each other whatever firewall/NATing they had
<ali1234> well firstly guacd doesn't... VNC can be set up so that the server connects out
<penguin42> really? I've never seen VNC server setup for that
<ali1234> so what you want is an entire remote desktop client and server written entirely in HTML5?
<penguin42> ali1234: Well yes it would be ideal if you could have the destop server delivered to you via HTML as well; but I'm happy if it just proxied from an existing local vncserver or rdpserver
<ali1234> or i suppose really what you want is a way to set up a TCP tunnel between two web browsers, with a connection service that is accessed using HTML5
<penguin42> ali1234: I want to be able to go to a website and share my desktop with an arbitrary selection of [verifiiable] people
<ali1234> that would be a pretty neat general purpose thing to have
<penguin42> ali1234: can js listen on a local socket?
<ali1234> i think it can with HTML5
<ali1234> websocket?
<ali1234> maybe it can only connect out
<penguin42> I'd assume it can make a localhost connection - with suitable security - so I guess it could try connecting to your local vncserver although I'd hope that browsers generally stop it
<ali1234> basically what you want is for guacd to also be written in HTML5
<ali1234> but it is not
<penguin42> ali1234: Not necessarily - I'm happy for it to be a centralised thing; but I want the way to connect to it to go through my browser
<ali1234> right
<ali1234> it is a proxy
<penguin42> yeh
<ali1234> it connects to the VNC server using guacd
<ali1234> it connects to your browser using http
<ali1234> (nominally)
<ali1234> you want it to do both using http
<penguin42> yep
<ali1234> well, maybe one day
<ali1234> websocket isn't suitable for this
<ali1234> and web browsers are obviously really paranoid about what stuff they make available
<penguin42> ali1234: I'm not desperate to use VNC server, but it does solve a problem, in that being able to use vncserver, rdp whatever means you can find a desktop sharing thing that already works
<ali1234> that's not the problem they are trying to solve
<ali1234> they are trying to solve the problem where you need to install a VNC client to access your computer
<ali1234> where as with this you only need a HTML5 browser
<penguin42> ali1234: But as you said given the old vncviewers that worked in browsers I'm not sure what they've really gained
<ali1234> well the old VNC java client is pretty rubbish
<penguin42> I guess being able to remote access the rdp as well is nice
<ali1234> and of course it needs java
<ali1234> yeah, RDP is much much better than VNC
<ali1234> VNC is horrible anyway
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> ali1234: I've never seen a linux rdp server though
<ali1234> it's called X11
<silner> Aren't they trying to avoid Oracle Java?
<penguin42> ali1234: Well no, I really mean rdp
<penguin42> ali1234: And something like spice protocol I guess would be to add to the list
<ali1234> what does RDP do that X11 does not?
<ali1234> i suppose reconnecting/multiple viewers
<penguin42> ali1234: ANd file transfer, access to remote printers/etc
<hamitron> does it do basic Direct3d now too?
<ali1234> so if you RDP into a server and print a file, it comes out your local printer?
<ali1234> that's pretty cool
<penguin42> ali1234: Yes it can do that, it can also pass samba filesharing across the connection
<ali1234> i would never have even guessed that would be available
<penguin42> ali1234: So you can load from your local storage into the thing you're remotely using
<ali1234> yeah i bet guac can't do any of that
<penguin42> ali1234: Nod
<ali1234> the idea though, i suspect, is to serve up some web desktop eventually, and do away with VNC, RDP etc
<penguin42> yeh
<malicoy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new computer but i keep getting a "Missing operating system" error when I boot. Help!?
<ali1234> malicoy: start at the beginning and tell us what you did
<malicoy> I downloaded ubuntu from their website then used unetbootin to put the OS onto my 1 terabyte external drive from my mac computer. i then plug the external drive into my new computer and boot from the usb and get the error.
<ali1234> hmm ok
<ali1234> what type of computer is the new computer?
<ali1234> does it have windows or another OS pre-installed or is it totally blank?
<malicoy> Its is a custom computer with no OS
<ali1234> ok. what motherboard? and is it in UEFI or BIOS mode?
<ali1234> i kind of suspect you've used the wrong install disc, htere's one for each
<malicoy> The mother board is an ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX
<malicoy> BIOS mode
<ali1234> if you downloaded the image with a mac it may have redirected you to download the UEFI version, because macs use that. but i'm not sure
<ali1234> i don't know if unetbootin even supports UEFI to be honest
<ali1234> precisely which ISO did you download?
<shauno> did you format the disk using the mac, or was it already formatted?
<malicoy> ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shauno> worth being aware the mac will default to partitioning with non-hybrid gpt, so bios won't see a partition map
<ali1234> there is an easier way to make a USB boot disc, if you don't mind wiping the whole USB disc, or if you have a spare flash drive >1GB
<malicoy> i formatted it on the mac to fat32
<ali1234> just dd the iso directly to the raw device
<malicoy> dd?
<ali1234> yes. just a raw copy
<malicoy> what is dd?
<ali1234> i think macs have dd right?
<dwatkins> yeah, they do
<ali1234> it's a shell command
<dwatkins> you can even get a progress bar with 'pv'
<shauno> that's where I went wrong doing the same; I had the partition formatted fat32, but the partition map itself as gpt so my PC couldn't see it
<dwatkins> ...although that probably requires homebrew, so ignore me
<ali1234> seems like shauno has the answer anyway ^
<malicoy> shauno: how did you solve it?
<shauno> if you format it on the mac, make sure to go into the options button that lets you pick; http://cl.ly/image/201y222h2X2h
<malicoy> i think i can do that
<shauno> I don't know if it's your problem, but the mac defaults to making gpt without mbr, which pc-bios won't like  (most systems try to do both gpt & mbr to avoid this)
<malicoy> my disk utility doesnt have those options
<shauno> it should if the mac is intel (the last 8 years or so)
<dwatkins> wouldn't it be simpler to use unetbootin for the Mac, or am I missing something?
<shauno> this is how I get to those options: http://cl.ly/image/270Y1r2l2R2Q
<shauno> if it says 'master boot record' at the bottom like that example, then I'm totally wrong and you can ignore me :)
<malicoy> yeah it does....
<shauno> then I'll shut up  (just one I've tripped over trying to do exactly what you're doing)
<malicoy> i did use unetbootin, i'm still getting the error
<directhex> unetbootin doesn't work with uefi at all
<directhex> if you usef unetbootin, don't expect gpt and efi to work
<dwatkins> I tried this procedure, and it worked on one of my Macs but not on another: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ali1234> the goal isn't to boot on the mac though
<ali1234> it is to boot on a BIOS motherboard
<dwatkins> ah ok
<ali1234> i'm kind of half tempted to install windows on a spare computer so i can play some gaemz
<dwatkins> Half-life 2, Portal and Left4Dead 2 will run on Ubuntu ;)
<ali1234> yeah but i hate FPS games
<dwatkins> What sort of games do you like, ali1234?
<ali1234> i like sand box games, empire building, and puzzle-adventure games like zelda
<ali1234> i want to play saints row 3 and darksiders that i got from humble bundle a while ago
<dwatkins> I like the 3D GTA games for their sandbox nature.
<ali1234> i also want to try out arma free, cos even though it's a FPS, it goes for total realism, which means it avoids most of the things i don't like about FPS games
<dwatkins> 0 AD looks neat.
<dwatkins> http://play0ad.com/ that is
<ali1234> oh also i just got this game called "men of war" which is like a RTS but with more tactics and less "who can micromanage their factories the best"
<dwatkins> My absolute favourite game right now is Homeworld 2, for the fact it's a strategy game in 3D.
<ali1234> actually it has no factories at all apparently
<ali1234> the thing that puts me off most games is when it comes down to knowing the cheesy tactics
<ali1234> i don't blame the players for this, i blame the game designers
<andylockran> Wow - saucy and xMir are both running incredibly well on my acer revo
<andylockran> happy days
<daftykins> ye olde ion1 system?
<andylockran> yep - does that mean that xmir is just falling back to standard X
<daftykins> i guess you'd have a Xorg.0.log if so?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-04
<Azelphur> that's interesting, I've managed to find out more, my unity-settings-daemon is a clipboard manager. :)
<mapps> grmpf
<mapps> cant find my tv remote
<Myrtti> $timeofday
<SuperMatt> The time sponsored by accurist is 08:45
<nigelb> not going upto ms is a shame though.
<SuperMatt> soz
<Myrtti> 074613 < SuperMatt> The time sponsored by accurist is 08:45
<Myrtti> obviously I need to keep my timestamps in fST
<Myrtti> freenode standard time
<SuperMatt> could do this:
<SuperMatt> 1407138475
<SuperMatt> accurate enough for you?
<mapps> anyone else watch the assets?
<SuperMatt> I'll watch your assets
<mapps> ;]
<SuperMatt> maybe that was a little too forward
<mapps> its a good show
<Myrtti> meh. My brain is AWOL a bit
<mapps> just watched e1 and 2 again as i was so far behind i forgot them
<mapps> :)
<Myrtti> I'm staring at my Amazon shopping basket and I'm convinced this shouldn't cost this much in total
<mapps> heh
<mapps> buying anything excitig?:D
<Myrtti> 5A fuses, organic lawn feed, Moleskine Star Wars weekly 18 month diary, Adafruit LED sequins, Adafruit Flora RGB NeoPixels, Lilypad Vibe board, Hosecoil soap and feed dispensing water pistol, and a Hozelock 3/4 male adapter. Missing from the basket: conductive thread.
<Myrtti> oh, and of course the Flora board.
<Myrtti> http://makezine.com/craft/how-to-sunscreen-reminder-hat/
<Myrtti> I think I'll replace the piezo with a RGB LED and a vibe board
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> quick question , anyone using PLEX ?
<Myrtti> quite a few people, why?
<knightwise> been having some trouble with adding doctor who episodes to plex
<popey> wait what
<knightwise> not quite sure on how to name them in order for plex to recognise them
<knightwise> morning popey Myrtti
<Myrtti> https://oldwiki.plexapp.com/index.php?title=Media_Naming_and_Organization_Guide
<popey> is Becky Stern == Limor Fried?
<Myrtti> popey: no
<popey> or are they two people who look near identical
<popey> who happen to work at the same company
<Myrtti> knightwise: Series name - S0XE0Y - episode name.foo usually works
<knightwise> Myrtti: yeah , but how does that work across 50 years of doctor who
<Myrtti> tvdb
<knightwise> Season 4 with Tennant is actually season 50 or something ? (compared to the first doctor)
<Myrtti> knightwise: Doctor Who (2005) - S04E01 - Partners in Crime.avi
<knightwise> ok , so what is the naming convetion for, lets say, "an unearthly child' ?
<Myrtti> knightwise: Doctor Who - S01E01 - An Unearthly Child.avi
<Myrtti> mebbe
<knightwise> Myrtti: how would that work if I would add all the other 10 doctors inbetween
<knightwise> you cant squeeze in those in to 3 seasons (hartnell = Season 1 - Capaldi season .. 5 ?)
<Myrtti> knightwise: Doctor Who - S02E01 - Planet of Giants.avi
<knightwise> J:\TVShows\Doctor Who (2005)\Season01\Doctor Who (2005).S01E02.The End of the World.avi
<knightwise> and
<knightwise> J:\TVShows\Doctor Who (1963)\Season01\Doctor Who (1963).S01E01.An Unearthly Child.avi
<knightwise> (according to some guy on the plex forum)-
<Myrtti> yeah, sounds about right
<Myrtti> doesn't it work, then?
<knightwise> ok , gonna give that a try
<Myrtti> today is the giant bathtub rental delivery day!
<Myrtti> wheeeee
<popey> I wish I was this easily pleased https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zb_MGIsxeg
<Myrtti> hahahahahahaha
<Myrtti> oh man that's hilarious
<popey> he is apparently a looner
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balloon_fetish
<knightwise> The only thing i'm wondering about : what do you do with the multipart episoed ?
<popey> he has like 80 of them on his channel
<knightwise> genesis of the daleks part 1 , part 2 etc
<dutchie> presumably they are just separate episodes
<dutchie> which happen to have very similar titles
<dutchie> (as far as plex is concerned)
<knightwise> ah ok ,
<knightwise> arrrrright ...
<knightwise> i have my work cut out for me renaming a couple of seasons
<Myrtti> rename ♥
<Myrtti> knightwise: midnight commander is what SO uses, I use plain rename. If you want GUI, then thunar comes with a mass renamer
<knightwise> Thanx :) i'll check it out :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm
<davmor2> Morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> czajkowski: thank you for the lift. I'm sorry if I made a fool of myself (I can never remember after drinking if I have or not)
<bigcalm> Updated my workstation this morning and it's frozen 3 times so far. Each time tried a reboot that resulted in the machine being frozen at the password prompt. Actual power off required.
<bigcalm> I haven't frozen for a while this time, and I'm wondering if it's because I haven't loaded skype
<kittensarecute> kittensarecute
<bigcalm> Anybody here use a Freesat box with Freetime?
<diddledan> yawnage
<diddledan> morning folks
<SuperMatt> loools, someone added a cloud block storage volume to their server and put development stuff on to it
<SuperMatt> they figured mounting that on /dev would be a good idea
<bigcalm> o.O
<SuperMatt> yeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<SuperMatt> turns out things fail very quickly when you do that
<diddledan> SuperMatt: LOL
<diddledan> SuperMatt: that's the best laugh I've had in a while!
<shauno> what could possibly go wrong?
<shauno> our fun for the day is that there's a new system in place that blocks you if you try to login with XP
<shauno> it doesn't appear to be working as intended, and a seemingly random cross-section of people are having their accounts locked regardless of OS
<shauno> ... and the lot we oursourced IT to can't unlock an account without your manager's auth.  and guess how many managers work on a bank holiday?
<diddledan> shauno: that sounds awesome
<shauno> it would be, but they didn't lock mine :(
<diddledan> I want a bang holiday
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> *pouty pout*
<bigcalm> A bang holiday?
<diddledan> bigcalm: it's either something for adults or involves rockets
<popey> got the kids a couple of very cheap remote control cars to play with
<popey> keeping them busy
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Additions%C2%AE-Micro-Remote-Control/dp/B002VJ800U vroom
<Czechton> how do I find out if my intel graphics drivers are properly configured
<popey> do you see a desktop when you login?
<Czechton> yep
<bigcalm> Going to see GotG tonight, woop!
<bigcalm> popey: ah, that's what was in the tub. Is Sam happy?
<Czechton> but in a 3d program the framerate is terrible
<popey> Czechton: intel GPUs aren't known for their performance.
<popey> bigcalm: very, sophie's arrived today too
<Czechton> but on a preconfigured ubuntu install i get good performance on the same hardware
<popey> Czechton: what gpu/cpu and what game?
<Czechton> CS1.6 on Haswell integrated gpu
<Czechton> cpu is an intel celeron 2955U
<Czechton> on the preconfigured install the framerate is >60fps on my minimal install the framrate is ~12fps
<popey> thats quite a difference
<popey> does /var/log/Xorg.0.log reveal which driver you're using?
<Czechton> what should i be looking for in there?
<Czechton> "DRI driver: i965"
<Czechton> "VDPAU driver: i965"
<Czechton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952081/
<Czechton> for the whole log
<diddledan> heh, I just opened the curtains - look at me being awake during the day!
<MartijnVdS> *gasps*
<diddledan> you know what?
<diddledan> www.youtube.com/watch?v=StTqXEQ2l-Y
<abhi> wassup mofos
<abhi> hey diddleda mofo
<abhi> diddledan
<abhi> hey diddledan motherfucker
<diddledan> !language
<lubotu3> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MartijnVdS> !language
<MartijnVdS> also
<MartijnVdS> !family
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: that wasn't the one I wanted
<diddledan> :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: !ohmy?
<diddledan> !ohmy
<lubotu3> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MartijnVdS> they changed it!
<diddledan> grr
<diddledan> don't you hate when people do things
<diddledan> I wish the whole world would just not do anything
<diddledan> :-p
<MartijnVdS> yes! that would reduce support calls by a *lot*
<abhi> sorry
<abhi> i said sorry
<Czechton> anyone have experience with configuring intel graphoics drivers on 14.04?
<abhi> yeah... what d u need?
<MartijnVdS> it.. just works?
<MartijnVdS> You install Ubuntu... then graphics work out of the box
<Czechton> in 3d applications i get very bad performance on my minimal-ubuntu install
<Czechton> on a "bodhi-linux" which is a preconfigured ubuntu for this laptop i get good performance
<MartijnVdS> And a "normal" Desktop ubuntu?
<Czechton> not tried that
<Czechton> but judging by comments online it just works
<MartijnVdS> then you're probably missing a package. Maybe X is running in VESA mode?
<Czechton> ok so how do i check that
<MartijnVdS> Czechton: in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Czechton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952081/
<Czechton> thats the log
<MartijnVdS> [    67.441] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
<MartijnVdS> it loads the intel module, that's good
<MartijnVdS> I don't know what the problem could be.
<Czechton> hmm
<MartijnVdS> maybe #ubuntu knows -- there's usually more people around there to help
<Czechton> ok I'll ask in there
<MartijnVdS> good luck :)
<Czechton> thanks for having a look
<MartijnVdS> Czechton: for reference, can you put the output of "glxinfo" (only works from X) somewhere too?
<Czechton> MartijnVdS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952426/
<MartijnVdS> the only difference between your setup and mine seems to be kernel mode setting (kms)
<MartijnVdS> also, I have a gt2 (haswell i7) where you have a gt1 (haswell.. non-i7?)
<Czechton> its a celeron 2955U
<Czechton> in the X.org log it mentions vesa modules being loaded
<MartijnVdS> yeah that would have the "lesser" graphics chip. But that wouldn't explain why it works in one and not the other
<Czechton> might it be prefering vesa mode over the intel driver?
<MartijnVdS> yeah mine mentions that too.
<MartijnVdS> It's using intel
<Czechton> haha #ubuntu is fairly useless, everyone just told me to install lubuntu
<Czechton> :D
<Czechton> not really what i was going for, though it would probably work!
<MartijnVdS> Dunno
<daftykins> Czechton: did you get anywhere?
<Czechton> sadly not
<Czechton> daftykins: sadly not
<daftykins> Czechton: what was the reason for doing a minimal install?
<Czechton> think I'll make a post on r/chrubuntu
<Czechton> i could have just installed lubuntu but i wanted to mess around with just openbox and very little else
<Czechton> and figure out how all the bits of UI fit together
<daftykins> wait a minute... chrubuntu, so this is a chromebook?
<Czechton> yep
<daftykins> ah, in that case this is more likely the chroot'd install of ubuntu running atop the chromeOS install, yes?
<Czechton> no
<Czechton> its a full install
<daftykins> so you enabled dev mode, put on a BIOS that allows direct USB boot... then installed natively to the disk?
<Czechton> I have a partition for bodhi linux and a partition for ubuntu-minimal
<Czechton> yeh
<daftykins> was this using the standard 'mini.iso' then?
<Czechton> yep
<daftykins> mmk, so do you have the storage space to just apt-get the entire ubuntu-desktop package?
<Czechton> yep should do
<Czechton> about 6gb left on this partition
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to try then :)
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> might even be worth sharing with us the packages it says it's going to install
<Czechton> well this is the package list it just spat at me
<Czechton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953251/
<daftykins> ouch yeah picking through that'd be fun
<Czechton> only thing that jumps out is possibly libgles2-mesa?
<Czechton> n
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to go a package at a time and experiment, if you fancy it
<diddledan> I'd be wary of doing that piecemeal approach unless I was going to blat the install once I'd got it going and start again - reason: apt remembers depended-installations vs requested installations so on upgrades it won't remove stuff you've requested to be installed even when it's no-longer required
<daftykins> ic
<Czechton> hmm
<Czechton> that would be annoying
<Czechton> might have to be something I leave until i get back to my desktop in a couple of weeks
<Czechton> this is my only computer atm and i don't really feel like doing full reinstalls and reconfiguring everything
<ali1234> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ali1234> the ^ is important apparently
<diddledan> ali1234: any idea what the caret means?
<ali1234> it means task rather than metapackage i think
<ali1234> apparently the caret isn't required any more
<ali1234> https://wiki.debian.org/tasksel
<ali1234> tasks are like metapackages, but different
<diddledan> aah, I've heard of tasksel
<Czechton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953700/
<Czechton> if you're interested in the difference :p
<ali1234> yeah the task will likely install more things
<ali1234> ubuntu-desktop^ should effectively give you what the full installer would do, more or less
<mapps> oops
<mapps> went to town to pay money in ended up having 7 pints
<mapps> hadnt had a drink for 6 days
<mapps> dunno if thats good or bad
<MartijnVdS> 7 is a lot
<mapps> not to me
<mapps> but i became a pro at drinking;p
<MartijnVdS> Believe me, it is.
<mapps> only left becayse i got offered a lift
<mapps> was already thinking about going out later
<diddledan> how do I figure out whether a "video" I've acquired is in some codec I don't have vs purposely broken so that I can't play it back no matter how hard I try?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: "file" ?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: ffmpeg -i moviefile
<MartijnVdS> (no output -- it just outputs codec details)
<diddledan> what package is that from?
<ali1234> libav probably
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: ffmpeg: /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<ali1234> ffmpeg has been replaced by avconv in debian based distros
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: except they still provide ffmpeg
<diddledan> o_O
<ali1234> not by default
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: there is no ffmpeg package
<MartijnVdS> libav-tools then maybe
<MartijnVdS> which has avconv
<MartijnVdS> which is ffmpeg in disguise
<ali1234> avconv doesn't even have the ffmpeg compatibility wrapper any more
<MartijnVdS> (I hate forkers..)
<MartijnVdS> I must have the ffmpeg package left over from ye olden days
<diddledan> so avconv -i <filename> doesn't work
<davmor2> ali1234, diddledan, MartijnVdS: just use handbrake ;)
<diddledan> davmor2: handbrake doesn't know what it is - hence why I want to find out if it's just a missing codec or not
<davmor2> diddledan: transcode it in vlc
<diddledan> yeah, vlc. tried that
<MartijnVdS> I'd first try "file", then ffmpeg/avconv, then exiftool (part of libimage-exiftool-perl)
<diddledan> file.avi: data
<diddledan> that's useful
<MartijnVdS> sounds corrupt
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: anything readable in the first 100 or so bytes (try less)
<davmor2> diddledan: might just be an encrypted avi file
<ali1234> yeah file should at least be able to identify an avi container
<ali1234> even if it was drm'd or something
<MartijnVdS> exactly
<ali1234> did you download it on a torrent? maybe the beginning of the file is missing... that would do it
<diddledan> so is this just a subtle way of trying to get me to install "virused"-codec?
<diddledan> it's off usenet
<diddledan> which is where torrents are born
<ali1234> maybe you didn't reconstruct it properly?
<diddledan> it's all automatic
<ali1234> was it in a multipart rar? those don't work correctly on linux
<diddledan> it's all automatic
<diddledan> I have no idea what the original download was
<awilkins> One of the RAM modules in my laptop has gone *phut*
<ali1234> well on usenet it must have been split over several posts somehow...
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: so sad
<diddledan> all I know is I have several files which are broke in plex
<awilkins> Still have 2GB of RAM. Ubuntu works
<ali1234> and there's many different ways of doing that
<awilkins> Windows just sits there sulking on the login screen but doesn't show a prompt
<awilkins> Windows has a real problem with changes in hardware.... Ubuntu, I can move my main work drive between two different machines at will.
<awilkins> But now I can't play Hearthstone.
<ali1234> you can do that in windows you just have to run a command before doing it
<diddledan> ali1234: it'll be downloaded in whatever format couch-potato and sabnzbd use
<MartijnVdS> Windows "OH NO YOU PLUGGED THE KEYBOARD INTO A DIFFERENT USB PORT LET ME INSTALL NEW DRIVERS"
<MartijnVdS> Ubuntu "Hey, hardware. I know that!"
<awilkins> I know.... like "YOU PLUGGED IN A USB MEMORY STICK I DIDN'T SEE BEFORE... MUST... INSTALL... DRIVERS!"
<MartijnVdS> My dad has accepted the Windows way as "normal", so every time I'm impatient he just waves it away, "it always does that". NOT ON MY MACHINE
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: totally unrealistic gui!
<ali1234> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721940%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<awilkins> The downside to that is that if I put the faulty RAM module back in it might break stuff
<awilkins> Possible that it's ruined the NTFS partition I suppose.
<ali1234> removing a ram chip shouldn't break windows
<diddledan> awilkins: what ali1234 said
<awilkins> Yeah, might have been the faults in the RAM chip I removed
<diddledan> awilkins: ram changes are fine normally
<awilkins> It boots..
<ali1234> you the system check tools in windows
<ali1234> *use
<awilkins> I can't even log in
<ali1234> safe moed?
<awilkins> Tried holding ctrl when booting
<awilkins> What does Win 7 need?
<ali1234> F5/F7?
<diddledan> f8
<awilkins> HAH, you illustrate my problem ;-)
<diddledan> it's f8
 * awilkins will now reboot and hammer keys at random
<diddledan> mash it while you reboot
<ali1234> F5/F7 was windows 98 i think
<diddledan> nope win98 used f8, too
<ali1234> or maybe it was F5/F8
<MartijnVdS> it was
<ali1234> i'm sure F5 did something
<MartijnVdS> F5 and F8 are actually DOS 6 and up combos
<MartijnVdS> to skip config.sys/autoexec.bat or to step through
<MartijnVdS> why do I remember this
<ali1234> hahaha yeah when it would ask you if you wanted to run each line...
<ali1234> and people say linux is too hard to use
<MartijnVdS> "Load EMM386.EXE /NOEMS?"
<MartijnVdS> HIMEM.SYS?
<hirectdex> load?
<MartijnVdS> LH
<hirectdex> you think we're made of memory?
<MartijnVdS> maybe
<hirectdex> loadhigh!
<MartijnVdS> didn't emm386 do that itself because it was magic?
<diddledan> you can't loadhigh until you've load himem and emm386
<ali1234> didn't you have to load emm386 first in order to use lh?
<MartijnVdS> let memmaker sort'em out
<MartijnVdS> (yes, you can use the Hercules graphics segments for RAM, really. This is a VGA machine)
<MartijnVdS> I actually re-did all this a few weeks ago. On a PS/2 Model 70 portable.
<MartijnVdS> one of these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di9OQLiwbIU
<awilkins> Nope, I don't have the magic recovery disk.
<awilkins> Looks like Ubuntu for me.
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: the horror!
<awilkins> (and no Hearthstone.)
<awilkins> I wanted to play Hearthstone but I guess I'll have to do something useful or edifying *tch*
<diddledan> edifying?!
<diddledan> you heretic!
<MartijnVdS> do you have a licence for that?
<diddledan> GPL will do
 * diddledan paints a GPL sign onto hearthstone
<diddledan> now they must provide us with the sauce
<diddledan> tomato, I hope
 * awilkins_ has fiddled with Wine
<awilkins> Battle.net launcher now works on Ubuntu....
 * awilkins copies his Hearthstone folder to ~/.wine
<mapps> email at work
<mapps> about 40 people going to gib for a bit for a satellite office
<mapps> tempted to apply
<mapps> anyone been to gib?
<awilkins> Oh dear, Hearthstone seems to work in Wine
 * awilkins gets back to wasting his time
<ali1234> the other day on reddit i saw a google docs spreadsheet with the number of win/mac/linux steam games over time
<ali1234> does anyone have the link handy?
<ali1234> nvm i found it
<ali1234> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai0E-WvppW8GdG9leHFsR2pWWVVxbzgwYUtWakVnd0E&usp=sharing#gid=0
<diddledan> ali1234: that's intriguing the way it's paralleling but maintaining separation with mac
<diddledan> the way linux is**
<ali1234> it takes a long time to write games
<ali1234> linux is catching up with mac
<ali1234> i expect it will overtake in about 12 months
<ali1234> porting a game is a lot easier if you do it during development
<ali1234> the gap has always been about 300 games, so i'd guess it's mostly old games that aren't being ported rather than new ones
<popey> its also more financially sound to do it during development
<popey> especially if it forces you to use cross platform tools
<ali1234> yeah, easier usually implies cheaper too :)
<ali1234> popey: you backed elite: dangerous right?
<ali1234> did you play it yet?
<popey> I did not.
<popey> (back it)
<ali1234> oh i thought you did
<popey> was tempted but they were unclear on when/if linux version would be made, so I erred on the side of caution
<ali1234> yeah, same, plus i don't really like kickstarters
<ali1234> but my brother backed it, so i played it the other day
<popey> any good?
<popey> i was never really an Elite fan
<ali1234> it's just like the original... at least what they have so far
<ali1234> the virtual cockpit is really nicely done
<ali1234> especially on the oculus rift
<popey> ooh
<popey> bet thats amazing
<popey> never tried an OR yet
<popey> i hear the new DK2 sdk doesn't have linux support yet
<ali1234> it has a virtual HUD with different screens that pop up when you look around... it's really nicely done
<ali1234> very immersive... there's no fullscreen menus
<popey> like iron man?
<ali1234> exept the load/save/quit main menu thingy
<popey> ☻
<ali1234> sort of... less hand waving though
<popey> no, i mean in his suit
<ali1234> hmm... i dunno, i've only seen one of those films once and i can't really remember it
<ali1234> but for example, when you look ahead out the main window you see space... look left a bit and the cargo manifest screen appears with a fancy effect... but it looks like it's part of the ship
<ali1234> look right and you get the ship status
<popey> it detects your head movement to track that?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> it's a virtual cockpit so you can look down and see your feet
<ali1234> and look around at instruments etc
<ali1234> and the popup screens are like holographic projections
<popey> http://jayse.tv/v2/?portfolio=hud
<popey> nice
<ali1234> yeah it's way less confusing than that
<ali1234> imagine a typical triple monitor setup
<ali1234> but the two side monitors just disappear when you're not looking at them
<popey> oh i see
<popey> sounds natty
<ali1234> (and the middle monitor is just the window of your ship)
<ali1234> here's a video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HAuNIbJF6w
<popey> wow, that looks pretty amazing
<popey> time to make your own OVR ☻
<czajkowski> evening folks
<popey> yo
<ali1234> how do you enable drivers from the command line in 14.04? what replaced jockey-text?
<ali1234> ubuntu-drivers only shows information
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-05
<ali1234> bug 1329429
<lubotu3> bug 1329429 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "local bootstrap fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329429
<ali1234> popey: btw, regarding oculus rift, not only does the DK2 SDK not work on linux, but you also broke DK1 support in 14.04 somehow
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1337641
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1337641 in linux (Ubuntu) "Oculus Rift "drifts" on recent kernels" [Low,New]
<ali1234> it's been reproduced by oculus developers, but they don't seem to know how to fix it. last update was july 8th, "we're looking in to it"
<ali1234> it really looks like a kernel regression to me. it works with early 14.04 kernels
<ali1234> i reported the bug to try to get some attention from ubuntu side, but i just got the bot message telling me to update my bios :(
<mapps> hm
<mapps> hi all
<daftykins> o/
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> not sure whether to ask to go to gib or not
<mapps> still
<mapps> caught up with the assets now:D
<MartijnVdS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoMOAIzBSpY
<knightwise> morning
<knightwise> morning :)
<Myrtti> mandatory whee I'm in a plane irc update
<MartijnVdS> wooo
<MartijnVdS> Expensive bits!
<knightwise> hey everyone
<Myrtti> free, actually
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: *gasp*
<knightwise> blasphemy
 * knightwise hates doctor who
<knightwise> Grr .. need to manually rename my entire downloaded collection to the right filenames for them to fit into plex
<knightwise> youarelistening.to ... is addictive
 * xnox "My mother taught herself Ruby on Rails over a weekend." =)))))))) I <3 it
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> haha
<directhex> so, august sees the cross-platform release of Hatoful Boyfriend, a japanese high-school dating sim where all the high school boys to date are in fact high school pigeons.
<directhex> it is in fact an HD remake. the steam page adverises 1080p pigeons! coo!
<MartijnVdS> ...
<directhex> http://store.steampowered.com/app/310080/
<directhex> this is less exciting, of course, than the rumoured english-language release of PacaPlus. a japanese high-school dating sim where your girlfriend is transformed into an alpaca for some reason, but otherwise you go about your business as normal. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BzcYJyJl_Q
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<dutchie> hi bigcalm
<diddledan> howdo
<diddledan> hmm, my ubuntu vm is on the wrong timeofday
<diddledan> silly thing made me think it was food time already
<SuperMatt> afaik, it's always food time
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: reconfigure timezone, install ntp :)
<shauno> diddledan: eat lunch, blame computer :)
 * DJones watched flightradar24.com following news that military jets have been scrambled to escort a passenger plane into Manchester airport
<bigcalm> That's a lot of data
<DJones> Now saying the flight has landed, map is showing a Quatar Airways flight landed but held at the end of the runway
<diddledan> DJones: any idea what the fuss is about?
<DJones> No idea, just BBC & Sky saying that the RAF were called in to escort a flight into the airport
<DJones> Passenger plane given RAF escort into Manchester Airport after suggestion of "device" on board, police say
<MartijnVdS> plot device
<DJones> Full emergency declared at the airport now, explains why nothing seems to be taking off/landing there
<MartijnVdS> wow
<MartijnVdS> get out while you still can I guess?
<DJones> Probably somebody's ipad with an alarm going off
<shauno> bad time for a bad joke, but the last bomb in manchester made a huge improvement to the place
<MartijnVdS> (too soon)
<MartijnVdS> I know it's the Mirror, but they have a live blog going: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/manchester-airport-fighter-jets-escort-3993974
<shauno> it was nearly 20 years ago!
<DJones> shauno: That came to mind this morning, driving to work they were talking about plans for a new rail link & asking "locals" about which was the best city (Liverpool or Manchester), some of the comments were that Liverpool looked old & tired, Manchester looked a lot newer....I thought yeah, thats because a lot got rebuilt after the Manchester bomb
<DJones> Interesting reading, live tweets from inside the plane
<DJones> https://twitter.com/JoshHartley_
<DJones> Hah, the number of followers has just gone up from 267 to 529 in under a minute
<DJones> Bloody hell, an extra 1000 followers in about 5 minutes
<diddledan> DJones: still climbing rapidly
<diddledan> 2.25
<diddledan> k
<DJones> Yep
<diddledan> I should put news24 on
<diddledan> get lots of uninteresting chatter that way
<DJones> :)
<DJones> Airport looks open now with flights moving round now
<knightwise> afternoon
<knightwise> small question , i have a bunch of files nestled into folders , how do i move them all out into one single folder ?
<dutchie> knightwise: something like: find topdir/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t topdir/
<DJones> After all that, man arrested over hoax bomb threat
<MartijnVdS> good
<MartijnVdS> don't hoax bomb threats
<DJones> Must admit, at least you're safer with a hoax than a real threat
<MartijnVdS> true
<czajkowski> bigcalm: not at all :)
<bigcalm> czajkowski: phew :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: man you see you could of had him sqirming for days with that one, he was obviously too drunk to remember :D
<bigcalm> davmor2: I remember having a really good time. That's about it :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: hahaha
<bigcalm> davmor2: I also remember everybody else having a really good time
<popey> hah
<bigcalm> If the swearing was anything to go by :)
<davmor2> hahaha
 * popey only remembers bigcalm insulting his wifes driving ☻
<bigcalm> :O
<bigcalm> That was before we had been drinking
<czajkowski> and the back seat driving
<bigcalm> And it was your car at fault, not Clare :P
<bigcalm> I'm just going to go into hiding now
<czajkowski> one driver many commenting drivers!
<davmor2> bigcalm: Wise Man Say "When in hole stop digging" ;)
<czajkowski> bigcalm: my car was right
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> it got you ther didn't it
<davmor2> czajkowski: yeah but come on you were driving :P
<czajkowski> I was and I was an excellent driver
<czajkowski> it didn't beep once giving out
<czajkowski> smartie pants
<popey> It was an excellent journey back from the beer train for numerous reasons.
<popey> 1) Got dropped at the door
<popey> 2) Free
<popey> 3) Lots of gadgets in the car to play with
<popey> 4) Free.
<popey> etc
<czajkowski> it's a geeky car alright
<MartijnVdS>  the geekmobile
<bigcalm> I agree with all of the above
<bigcalm> czajkowski: I thank you for getting me back to the hotel and making it a great evening :)
<czajkowski> bigcalm: np any time
<davmor2> bigcalm: now waits for the time he has a 3am flight to book in for to ask czajkowski to take him ;)
<DJones> What the hell, cz[tab] doesn't work anymore
<daftykins> ! what client? :)
<lubotu3> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> oh i don't lubotu3 - i really don't
<czajkowski> DJones: hah ;)
 * DJones kick Czechton for breaking the know tab complete
<DJones> s/know/known/
 * czajkowski hands DJones a coffeee
<DJones> Coffee wouldn't do it, I want a 12 guage shotgun to deal with animal cruelty
<czajkowski> :o
<daftykins> have some pangolins and tahrs been getting hassled?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-06
<OERIAS> Hello everyone,
<OERIAS> Is anybody experiencing issues with the latest updates to Libreoffice
<OERIAS> LibreOffice 4.3.
<mapps> hey all
<mapps> hey nno whats up
<daftykins> i don't know anything about libre office
<knightwise> morning
<daftykins> g'day o/
<knightwise> lshey daftykins
<daftykins> ^_^
<knightwise> terminator :)
<knightwise> best app ever if you have ADD
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> i'm watching a mate play this 'Plague, Inc' game - where the objective is to create a disease that kills all of humanity
<daftykins> it's oddly addictive to watch
<brobostigon> yes, i have played it before.
<DJones> If anybody has been hit by cryptlocker, this might be userful for them http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28661463
<daftykins> good news indeed
<knightwise> hmm.. been roving around on youtube for some fan created star trek series
<knightwise> i must say . i found some horrible ones .. but also a couple of very very good ones
<davmor2> czajkowski: what did you do to MooDoo he use to hang out here all the time, you scared him off didn't you
<popey> more likely his new job makes it hard for him to get on irc
<czajkowski> morning folks
<czajkowski> davmor2: hush up you and go back to breaking things
<davmor2> popey: shhh I like blaming czajkowski for things it makes her feel loved
<Gargoyle> Are there any downsides to having too much swap space? Eg 30 GB in a host with only 8 GB RAM?
<davmor2> Gargoyle: it's a waste of space
<Gargoyle> davmor2: The space is free
<Gargoyle> davmor2: Instance storage on AWS VM. All the other data is on EBS volumes.
<davmor2> Gargoyle: no idea then
<Gargoyle> By default there is no swap sapce, and we are launching all these instances with EBS mounts for real data, so I want to just use the first instance storage disk for swap. Which I think will help avoid OOM Killer disasters.
<popey> I have worked on machines with 128GB RAM and 20GB swap space
<czajkowski> snoring dog is very cute under my desk even when on my foot, little mini foot warmer
<popey> heh
<Myrtti> gggnna
<Myrtti> 31C in Rovaniemi...
<popey> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic \o/
<davmor2> popey: is the other 3% in blackcountry so not actually counted as English :D
<czajkowski> 0/c
<diddledan> morning
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<knightwise> morning bigcalm
 * knightwise spent most of the day renaming his Dr Who collection
<diddledan> knightwise, was it badly named before?
<diddledan> knightwise, n0rty downloads?
<knightwise> yeah , plex didn't recognise all the episodes
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> plex is awesome
<knightwise> plex as a very hard time with Dr who
<knightwise> but once you get the hang of it...
<knightwise> i just imported the Tom baker and John Pewtree seasons
<knightwise> I love my classics
<diddledan> I need to get ahold of some of those
<knightwise> piratebay is full of them.
<knightwise> nicely bundled up per actor
<knightwise> hmm.. i wonder how good Ubuntu is gonna run on the new macbook retina's
<Myrtti> tsk
 * knightwise needs to get a new machine
<diddledan> it's still a bit wonky on my macbook pro retina from early2013
<knightwise> i started up my own company so i'll need to buy a laptop for it (expenses)
<diddledan> what field is your new company in:?
<knightwise> It consultancy
<diddledan> nice
<knightwise> Im a digital prostitute
<diddledan> lol
<knightwise> currently doing trix for an american pharma company as a project manager
<knightwise> (im actually an IT architect
<knightwise> i've looked at everything for a new machine. From an xps13 to a Lenovo Yoga 2 pro
<knightwise> But i need one to do presentations with (i also do public speaking and stuff) and the presentations I do look realy realy good in Keynote ..
<knightwise> for the rest i'm not mac centric at all (aside from using final cut pro)
<knightwise> for the rest my entire company can be run using Linux
<knightwise> Mail invoicing and banking are cloud apps
<knightwise> Printer in the house is "cross platform friendly".
<knightwise> I can pick up whatever machine i want and do my work
<Myrtti> LaTeX Beamer ♥
<knightwise>  ?
<diddledan> http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/researchers-reconstruct-human-speech-by-recording-a-potato-chip-bag/
<knightwise> hmm.. they don"t seem to sell the xps13 in belgium anymore
<knightwise> brb
 * knightwise is back
<diddledan> damn, I've just put a thick wolly jumper on
<diddledan> I'm cold
<diddledan> it's not winter, yet, is it?
<mapps> yay
<mapps> am rich again
<mapps> :D
<diddledan> what'd you win?
<mapps> i was waiting for 8k from betfair
<diddledan> aah
<mapps> had like 10quid in my ac
<mapps> lol
<mapps> think im getting a cold :( woke up with a sore throat 2 days in a row
<mapps> but still a good day:) gonna watch the purge in a bit
<mapps> and it got a better rating than the first which is promising
<diddledan> is anyone still using truecrypt in here?
<diddledan> if so I've started migrating to encfs for my own : https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tools/encrypt-your-dropbox-files
<mapps> never used it seem to recall readng not to?
<diddledan> mapps, not to use encfs for anything, or not to use it backed onto dropbox?
<mapps> no i meant about truecrypt
<mapps> anyone able to recommend any noise cancelling headphones ? want them for flying could barely hear anything due to noise from plane last time -- think i asked before and someone recommended ear bud ones..i cant get used to those in ear types
<tech9> hello, I am new to Ubuntu. I am wondering if I can use Ubuntu for file hosting
<tech9> anyone?
<bigcalm> Yes, you can
<bigcalm> It is a production server ready OS
<Azelphur> OT question, As someone who has never been abroad before, about to go to Berlin, what do I need to know? :)
<Azelphur> I have a passport, my bank seems to give me free insurance, http://www.nationwide.co.uk/products/current-accounts/flexaccount/travel-insurance
<bigcalm> Azelphur: you'll need to tell Nationwide that you are going to use your cards abroad
<Azelphur> I see
<bigcalm> Which you can do via the online banking
<shauno> pack teabags.
<bigcalm> Oh, yes
<bigcalm> Unless you're going on a British package holiday, the place you are staying at is unlikely to have tea bags
<bigcalm> And if it does, they won't be the ones you want :P
<bigcalm> I would recommend packing a small travel kettle and powered milk as well
<bigcalm> Powdered milk has come a long way. I think it tastes better than UHT
<shauno> I find hotels like to assume you only need one teabag per day.  or worse, one black tea, one fruit tea.  (they also either believe people drink decaff, or they ordered it 15 years ago and still haven't used it up)
<bigcalm> Pack a mains travel adaptor and a 4 or 6 way extension block
<shauno> oh, sockets ... the 2-pin plugs that look like they go in shaver sockets, do go in the round german sockets.  it doesn't look right, but it's apparently normal
<bigcalm> Don't expect your shaver to fit in a mains socket (unless it says that it's a shaver socket). Take an adaptor and an extension block
<shauno> I don't remember the last time I actually saw a shaver socket.  I just have no idea how else to describe the 2-pin plugs :)
<bigcalm> Azelphur: are you driving there yourself?
<Azelphur> shauno: haha, I don't drink tea \o/
<Azelphur> bigcalm: ownCloud is flying me out o.O
<bigcalm> I guess I should drive to the LUG soon
<shauno> well, don't say I didn't warn you if you find yourself craving tea when surrounded by foreigners :p
<bigcalm> davmor2: too much work on again?
<Azelphur> shauno: haha, if I did it would be a first ;)
<mapps> noone answered my q
<mapps> :<
<bigcalm> What was the question?
<Azelphur> mapps: if you wanna fork out, get some Sennheisers.
<Azelphur> no compromises on those things, they are amazing xD
<bigcalm> mapps: if you are going to wear them for any decent length of time, I suggest you try wearing them. PC Hell have a collection you can try on and plug an audio source into
<Azelphur> gah, I can't seem to find the check in time for my hotel
<ali1234> why would you need more than 1 teabag per day? that's what teapots are for
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> ali1234: teapots eventually get cold
<popey> Azelphur: dont you also need to talk to someone about the new equivalent of the E111 form?
<popey> in case you get ill and need healthcare over there? also some euros would be handy
<mapps> this new purge is good so far
<Azelphur> popey: I got health insurance from my bank, I thought that was all I needed
<Myrtti> popey, Azelphur: EHIC card is good, but it won't cover repatriation in case you fall horribly ill
<Myrtti> Azelphur: when are you going?
<Azelphur> 25th
<mapps> i still need to sort that EHIC
<mapps> does it take long?
<Myrtti> might still be able to get NHS to send one before that
<mapps> where you going Azelphur
<Azelphur> Berlin
<mapps> ah cool
<mapps> i go on 26th so i guess if you can get one in time i can
<mapps> i usually forget to sort travel insurance :|
<Myrtti> I had an annual one
<popey> Myrtti: yeah, i was more thinking of popping to local docs for stuff, we've used that before on holidays
<Azelphur> yea, my insurance covers me up to 10m in medical expenses
<Azelphur> so should be ok
<mapps> il just buy some insurance and apply for ehic
<mapps> maybe i should get yearly insurance?
<mapps> going away 4-5x this year
<Myrtti> remember to use meerkat comparison :-P
<mapps> :D
<mapps> get a free meerkat soft toy
<dutchie> Azelphur: berlin is a fantastic city
<Azelphur> dutchie: cool :)
<dutchie> i really want to go back there now :(
<Azelphur> apparently you're supposed to have EHIC and travel insurance, so I went ahead and applied for one :)
<Myrtti> Azelphur: good good
<Gargoyle> Any cloud-init guru's around?
<shauno> Gargoyle: if you don't get an answer here, I'd recommend #ubuntu-server for that one
<Gargoyle> thanks shauno
<mapps> how long you going for Azelphur
<Azelphur> mapps: a week
<mapps> cool
<mapps> holiday or work?
<Azelphur> mapps: little of column A and a little of column B, conference
<mapps> ah
<mapps> :)
<shauno> berlin's a weird one for a holiday .. I found it to be thoroughly boring :/
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-07
<knightwise> morning
<mapp> mornin knightwise
<knightwise> hey mapp , how are you doing
<mapp> not bad mate
<mapp> you?
<mapp> just got up for work?
<knightwise> doin ok
<knightwise> same here
<knightwise> been up a couple of hours
<knightwise> installed ubuntu on a mac mini in the house here
<knightwise> going to be using it as a server for some vm"s and files
<knightwise> looking for the best way to remote into it
<knightwise> into the gui
<mapp> what time did u get up if u been up a few hours!
<knightwise> 5.30
<knightwise> already did some digging in the yard before I start working from home
<mapp> thats early:)
<knightwise> used to it
<knightwise> working from home this month because my co-workers are all on holiday
<knightwise> i have the extra hours to do some work on the house and stuff
<mapp> aha
<knightwise> and run my own company :) (i'm an it consultant)
<Gargoyle> knightwise: snap! (Also at home)
<Gargoyle> taming the beast that is cloud-init. :)
<knightwise> hey Gargoyle
<knightwise> hmmm. . gonna try to get that mac mini up and running as a side project
<Gargoyle> What you connecting from?
<knightwise> Inside the network I would like to be able to connect using an RDP client
<knightwise> under Gnome it used to be easy , under Unity , not so much.
<Gargoyle> ah.
<knightwise> i am willing to install lxde if required
<Gargoyle> Used vnc in the past, because I mainly would be connecting from a Mac.
<knightwise> Gargoyle: then what do you use on the linux side ?
<Gargoyle> Most recently I've been using VM's that provide a vnc connection - but if I don't remember using anything elaborate before that. Just whatever google turned up!
<mapp> was debating having another cig
<mapp> but my throat hurts:(
<Gargoyle> knightwise: vnc4server
<knightwise> aha
<knightwise> and that works on a headless machine (so no confirmation required and stuff like that ? )
<Gargoyle> Or you could just use bash! :P
<knightwise> i do use bash , everything I can do via the CLI , i do via the Cli
<knightwise> but sometimes its handy to just have a quick glance at the desktop
<Gargoyle> If it's a headless, why even bother with a desktop?
<knightwise> I don't think you can run virtualbox without a gui
<knightwise> at least not on the host machine
<SuperMatt> tbh, I'd install a desktop so you can plug the thing in to a tv if you need to
<knightwise> true SuperMatt , always nice to have it around even just if you are using it as a mediabox or something
<SuperMatt> might not want to set lightdm/gdm to start automatically
<knightwise> that I have (i installed it using the Mac64 desktop version)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<knightwise> hey bigcalm
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> @hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning knightwise
<knightwise> hey brobostigon , how are you doing today
<brobostigon> tired and boiled, and you knightwise ?
<knightwise> working from home today
<knightwise> still have 120 bricks , 500 kg of steel rods and about 1 cubic ton of cement to carry to the back yard
<knightwise> thats something to do for this evening
<brobostigon> what are you building?
<knightwise> garden wall between me and my neighbour collapsed
<knightwise> Time for a new one
<knightwise> 7 meters wide , 2 meters high
<brobostigon> ah.
<knightwise> needs to be reinforced with iron rods and filled up with concrete
<brobostigon> i see.
<knightwise> and we live in a row of houses
<knightwise> so everything needs to be carried THROUGH the house
 * knightwise is getting some exercise
<brobostigon> :(
<knightwise> its shitty but it needs to be done
 * knightwise listening to a good audiobook meanwhile ...
<brobostigon> yep.
<knightwise> so that helps to pass the time
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm> Sometimes I wish phone calls came with sub titles. Just had a call from a lady with a very thick Welsh accent. Think I got the gist of what she said :S
<knightwise> lol
<diddledan> morning
<diddledan> grr @ adobe dropping support for linux flash
<diddledan> </oldnews>
<bigcalm> Anybody know much about children's rocking horses? I'm going to buy this off a friend but have no idea how much to offer her: https://www.dropbox.com/s/awce26xa6eq9kyz/IMG_20140717_173455_705.jpg
<bigcalm> I'm having a bugger of a time finding something similar on the interwebs
<mapps> argh
<mapps> pesky power cable came out again
<diddledan> don't you hate when you unexpectedly fall out?
<mapps> yes!
<mapps> its been dodgy for a while
<mapps> have to wedge a remote under it
<popey> evening
<daftykins> what-o
<daftykins> ok, test VM running 12.04.5 - run "hwe-support-status --verbose" and i get...
<daftykins> "You are not running a system with a Hardware Enablement Stack. Your system is supported until April 2017."
<daftykins> i was under the impression it's going to automatically get trusty's HWE
<daftykins> it's certainly claimed that the above command is meant to provide instructions on how to install it if not
<daftykins> (just for clarification here, i don't want to know HOW to do it... i'm curious that the above doesn't provide an answer)
<popey> wat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mmv/console-os-dual-boot-android-remastered-for-the-pc
<diddledan> popey: that's nuts
<daftykins> "Most other processes on the system trace their origin ultimately to init; the exceptions are kernel processes, started by the kernel directly for managing internal operating system details."
<daftykins> any thoughts on examples of kernel processes? :)
<daftykins> might driver modules count?
<daftykins> i suppose they aren't processes
<popey> look for any process on your system owned by root starting with the letter k
<popey> kworker, kthread, khelper, kdevtmpfs, kcryptd etc
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<daftykins> lots of kworker yeah
<daftykins> ty sir
<ali1234> modules definitely aren't separate processes
<daftykins> *nod*
<ali1234> kernel uses processes for long running worker tasks
<daftykins> as soon as i wrote it i figured, well hey there's no 'nvidia' process ;)
<ali1234> actually there is
<daftykins> damn.
<ali1234> modules can use one or more threads/processes
<daftykins> a bit of research seems to say things like kworker handle kernel processing, such as interrupts, timers and I/O
<ali1234> most don't though - most are really really simple
<ali1234> but module code is no different to any other kernel code really
<ali1234> yeah interrupts is a good example
<daftykins> would that be in terms of IRQ handling?
<ali1234> the interrupt itself fires in an interrupt context which means it interrupts absolutely everything else happening on the computer
<daftykins> or a different kind of interrupt
<ali1234> IRQs yes
<ali1234> so you want to handle the interrupt as quickly as possible to prevent them from piling up, which is bad
<daftykins> *nod*
<ali1234> so what you do is collect the interrupt information and hand it over to a kworker thread to deal with then leave the interrupt context
<ali1234> most modules do not need to directly deal with interrupts
<ali1234> for example USB - all the interrupt stuff is andled in the host controller driver (uhci/ohci/ehci/xhci)
<ali1234> the actual device drivers never see the details, they just get data streams
<ali1234> so they don't need any threads usually
<daftykins> might DMA IO differ from involving a kworker thread?
<daftykins> i think that bypasses CPU involvement?
<ali1234> correct, DMA bypasses the CPU... or more correctly it is "fire and forget"
<ali1234> you say "copy from address x to address y length z" and it does it and signals back when it is done (probably by asserting an IRQ)
<daftykins> i suspect that's why a lot of software graphically stalls when awaiting IO then, as there's no mechanism to say there's a problem until it's done
<ali1234> that stems from a lack of threaded programming
<daftykins> i say graphically, but that's probably just in the case of a blocking design
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> that's not really down to the kernel, there are ways to avoid it if you program "correctly"
<daftykins> mmm it's interesting discovering how the pieces come together more, i'm just doing this newbie edX course for fun :)
<daftykins> it's referring to init and the older System V UNIX style of doing things
<daftykins> though i understand ubuntu doesn't use runlevels and hasn't done for years (well, rather it only uses two in a way)
<ali1234> it's still widely used despite what some people will tell you
<daftykins> mmm the course material states that the conventions of System V are kept for compatibility
<ali1234> busybox init is probably the most widely used init in the world :)
<daftykins> for the swathes of embedded devices?
<ali1234> right
<daftykins> thanks :)
 * daftykins continues with the boot process chapter
<popey> ali1234: hows your racing game coming on?
<ali1234> not bad. i just rewrote the track system again recently
<ali1234> i'm using catmull-clark surfaces now, which means you can directly export an arbitrary surface from blender and that's the track
<ali1234> however, this means that tracks can have arbitrary topology, which means there's no way to determine who is winning
<popey> heh
<ali1234> i also did a test with sound using soloud
 * xnox canonical--
 * xnox not-canonical++
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-08
<diddledan> ooh debian import freeze
 * diddledan gets chilly
<diddledan> not long now
<diddledan> just over two months I guess
<deids> hi
<deids> hi
<deids> i'm using debian 8 and i cant find the package dhcp3-server how come?? there is a replacement package?
<deids> any idea?
<stgraber> isc-dhcp-server
<xnox> stgraber: you are, from now on, british to me =)
<stgraber> xnox: :)
<Laney> tally ho
<deids> stgraber: thanks! save me!
<deids> i get error at the boot "intel rapl no valid rapl domains"
<deids> what make it happened?
<daftykins> deids: this isn't debian support
<daftykins> deids: the clue is in the channel name
<deids> mmm but ubuntu based on debian so it's about the same..
<deids> how i can check if the dhcp server is running?
<deids> daftykins: ^
<daftykins> yes i know, but why not join the debian channel :P
<mapps> agh
<mapps> power cable fell out again:<
<knightwise> mornin everyone
<diplo> Morning all
<knightwise> mornin Diplo !
<mapps> morningall
<mapps> *morning all even
<knightwise> hey mapps
<mapps> just watched new gang related
<mapps> great eo
<knightwise> eo ,
<knightwise> ?
<mapps> ep
<mapps> ;p
<knightwise> ah
<mapps> got more tv to watch
<mapps> bt too late now
<knightwise> we just finished downton abbey here
<knightwise> binge watching some shows
<mapps> never seen
<knightwise> not bad at all.
<knightwise> for the rest i'm hunting down some fan made star trek episodes
<knightwise> and i've found some good stuff out there
<knightwise> (and some horribly terrible stuff)
<knightwise> mapps: do you ahve experience with vnc4server ?
<mapps> used it once
<mapps> whats up
<knightwise> I got it running on the server , but how do you connect to it ?
<knightwise> just plain via vnc ?
<mapps> need a vnc client
<mapps> yea
<mapps> tightvncviewer
<mapps> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<mapps> was what i used
<SuperMatt> yo guys, in unity on 14.04, is there a way to use the classic lock screen?
<xnox> SuperMatt: why would you want to? did you find bugs?
<SuperMatt> colleague of mine is having some issues where sometimes he can't enter his password in to the box
<SuperMatt> and I had something similar this morning when I woke my laptop from suspend
<popey> wonder if it's that unity7 error where your password leaks through the screensaver?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SuperMatt> popey: I genuinely don't know. All I know was mine was installed from 14.04.1 last night
<popey> could be, saw someone ranting about it somewhere
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1349128/comments/6
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1349128 in Unity 7.2 "Ubuntu 14.04 lock screen doesn't accept keyboard input and sends it back to the underlying window (until using indicators)" [Critical,In progress]
<SuperMatt> thanks popealicious
<dvrr> How to Recover dropped Database in mysql  ubuntu  please guide me
<Gargoyle> dvrr: From your backup
<popey> +1 correct answer every time
<nigelb> Gargoyle++
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<Gargoyle> Morning bigcalm
<dvrr> i don't have  backup  that is local machine
<dvrr> Gargoyle
<Gargoyle> dvrr: No backup = no database. You deleted it... gone... end of.
<Gargoyle> dvrr: From the MySQL Docs: "Be *very* careful with this statement!"
<dvrr> Gargoyle  I accidentally dropped my MySQL database  if any other way to recover  my db
<SuperMatt> no
<SuperMatt> you deleted it and now it is gone
<Gargoyle> dvrr: Nope.
<SuperMatt> maybe your hosting has some kind of backup
<SuperMatt> who are you hosted with?
<popey> he said it's local machine
<SuperMatt> ah
<SuperMatt> then no
<bigcalm> You could send the machine to a data recovery firm and keep your fingers crossed
<Gargoyle> dvrr: when you say "my MySQL" database. Do you mean a database you created with your own data or MySQL's internal "mysql" databse, and hence have borked your mysql install?
<dvrr> no that is  mysql  database  only
<Gargoyle> dvrr: Not sure what that reply means! Do you have important data you need to recover or just get mysql working again?
<dvrr> since 2 days  user  working that database  lost 2 days data  important
<dvrr> 100 mb data
<Gargoyle> dvrr: That's bad luck... Well, not really luck. Lesson learned, eh.
<SuperMatt> yeah, drop is one of the commands I use VERY carefully, I will check and double check everything
<SuperMatt> same with rm
<SuperMatt> I don't trust myself not to be a spazz
<Gargoyle> SuperMatt: Snap.
<popey> ditto
<Gargoyle> Any data = Backup
<Gargoyle> Important Data = Backup Twice
<SuperMatt> I deal with a lot of customer stuff, natch, and mysqldump is done before almost everything
<Myrtti> I have to say I was extremely positively surprised by Norwegian in comparison to Ryanair
<Myrtti> small things make a great difference
<jpds> Erm, you could s/Norwegian/$ANYTHING/ over Ryanair.
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> I won't go into details then.
<davmor2> Myrtti: did it have seats?
<Myrtti> Ryanair has seats so ergo so does Norwegian.
<davmor2> Myrtti: haha it was meant as a joke :)  I've mostly only flown virgin and Lufthansa and they were both lovely.  Malta air was a little hairy hey JamesTait ?
<Myrtti> I've flown Finnair, KLM, Delta, United, Virgin Atlantic, Ryanair and now Norwegian. I've disliked United the most.
<Myrtti> little miss purry seems to have a different opinion on what is my job
<davmor2> Myrtti: she's a cat ofcourse she things you're only there to love her, fuss her and feed her
<OERIAS> Please help me!
<Myrtti> it's funny though, she's a proper princess. No touching, no petting, no nothing unless HRH Bella, Duchess of Valkeakoski demands so.
<Myrtti> OERIAS: have you blown a lightbulb?
<davmor2> OERIAS: it helps if you ask something
<OERIAS> I was banned from #ubuntu and I need someone here to ask IdleMan to please reinstate me
<OERIAS> I am repenting for my sins as we speak
<OERIAS> And I will behave
<Myrtti> ach so.
<popey> ask in #ubuntu-ops
<OERIAS> banned there too mate
 * popey checks the ban list
<popey> no, you're not
<OERIAS> Well please be kind, speak to IdelMan
<popey> take it to #ubuntu-ops
<OERIAS> I don't want to risk an expulsion from #ubuntu-ops
<popey> this is not the place to sort your bans
<popey> continuing with this doesn't help you.
<OERIAS> Okay, thank you
<directhex> popey: if you feed http://jenkins.mono-project.com/repo/xamarin.gpg to apt-key and "deb http://jenkins.mono-project.com/repo/debian sid main" to apt, you should be able to install mono-snapshot-XXXXXXXXX packages, which correspond to git commits. allows mono-using developers access to the latest crack, and also easy binary bisecting of bugs
<directhex> the mono-snapshot command sets up the parallel environment
<Gargoyle> Awwwww man!!! dvrr jinxed me! https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqy3k3d9gegnt99/Screen%20Shot%202014-08-08%20at%2012.56.35.png
<knightwise> Gargoyle: I feel your pain
<Gargoyle> knightwise: It's no biggie. Happens now and again. I just click "backup now", and it works.
<Gargoyle> I never realised how much TimeMachine likes very specific versions of protocols.
<Gargoyle> And my readyNAS is probably well overdue an update
<knightwise> Thats why I love the ubuntu backup app. it backs up to everything ... over ssh , smb , the whole shbang
<Gargoyle> Yeah. I don't know why Apple didn't just implement it in the sense of "just point me to some other location - by whatever means you like"
<popey> yeah
<popey> that annoys me too
<Gargoyle> You can do that from the command line. But it's a right faff!
<knightwise> you mean an Rsync
<diddledan> morning
<bigcalm> This Friday is taking a long time to finish
<diplo> Sure is bigcalm !
<diplo> And I've only been back since yesterday :/
<diddledan> o_O so I've just got a new vps - it's running 12.04.5 so I figured I'd upgrade to 14.04 but do-release-upgrade doesn't seem to want to do it
<diddledan> it seems do-release-upgrade does suggest 14.04 when you ask it to upgrade to a development release
<mapps> good afternoon
<rindolf> Cross posting from #gllug: Hi all. If anyone wants to meet me ( http://www.shlomifish.org/ ) - I'm in Heathrow now for this con - https://nineworlds.co.uk/ - it's great too BTW.
<popey> hello Shlomi
<rindolf> popey: meow.
<popey> I'd never heard of nineworlds
<rindolf> popey: now you did.
<rindolf> popey: my friend told me about it.
<popey> well indeed
<rindolf> popey: we can meet in the hotel.
<rindolf> popey: it's a bit of a grassroots con, with many people who are disabled, LGBT/etc.
<popey> Sadly not, I won't be able to come to it this time.
<popey> cool.
<rindolf> popey: ah, OK.
<rindolf> popey: are you too busy?
<popey> need to spend time with the family
<rindolf> popey: ah.
<rindolf> popey: how old are your children?
<popey> 7 & 10
<rindolf> popey: ah, so quite old.
<popey> yeah. one just had an operation so is recovering
<rindolf> popey: I'd love to meet them too.
<popey> so this weekend is a special blend of caring for one while not leaving the other one out
<rindolf> popey: ah, I see. Good luck to him.
<rindolf> popey: ah.
<rindolf> popey: I think it's important to encourage people like that to not be needy.
<popey> heh
<rindolf> popey: and children should not be pushed into doing things they don't want to do.
<rindolf> popey: there's always time to change.
<popey> Someone very incosiderate is cooking bbq near me, I can smell it and am now very hungry, and have to go cook..
<popey> another time rindolf ☻
<rindolf> popey: bye ,, bon appetit.
<rindolf> popey: you can also order food from a restaurant.
<rindolf> Time >>> Money.
<ali1234> not if you're unemployed
<rindolf> ali1234: I'm happily unemployed and still thinks so.
<ali1234> so how do you deal with having nothing to do all day and no money?
<rindolf> ali1234: if you invest a little money doing something you love and that benefits you and other people, it pays back in spades later on - "Cast your bread upon the waters".
<rindolf> ali1234: I have plenty to do.
<rindolf> ali1234: I'm not bored at all.
<rindolf> ali1234: boredom is a state of mind.
<rindolf> ali1234: i have a lot of free time, though which is good.
 * rindolf is going down to the con to meet some strangers - you can call me at +972-54-6232377
 * rindolf is away.
<rindolf> I don't usually IRC using my smartphone.
<ali1234> anyone heard of these sportlobster clowns?
<ali1234> they appear to be padding their social network with fake accounts using real email addresses
<mapps> NO what is it
<mapps> sportlobster?!
<ali1234> it's a rubbish social networking site for people who like football
<mapps> ugh
<mapps> £39
<mapps> woking -> stoke first class
<mapps> :D
<mapps> bargain!
<ali1234> they claim to have 4 million users
<mapps> always book in advance:)
<mapps> talks cheap!
<ali1234> i don't believe it. seems to be a scam to relieve premiership footballers of their cash
<mapps> i used to get texts to my old o2 number 'PRO GAMBLER 20/1 HORSE TODAY' etc £1.53 a min
<mapps> and its like..seriously
<mapps> who rings them
<switchtehbeat> erm, help?! anyone sold on ebay before from the UK?
<switchtehbeat> anyone? it's really important!
 * MartijnVdS stops the presses
<switchtehbeat> lolwut
<mapps> yea
<mapps> what switchtehbeat
<switchtehbeat> sorted it :) thanks though! :D
<diddledan> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/free-software-in-space-gnu-radio-and-the-isee-3-spacecraft
<mapps> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nivea-For-Men-Travel-Essentials/dp/product-description/B0046SVNX0/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=65801031&s=drugstore
<mapps> that says fine for hand luggage? anyone got any experience using something like that
<mapps> rather than buying everytihng individually , the bags clear seethrough
<Myrtti> the reviews look like it
<mapps> yea
<mapps> one thing i did wonder is if i could squeeze a bottle of eau de toilette in there too
<mapps> the guidelines for ryan air sounds like only 1 clear bag with liquids per person
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> not taking any checked in?
<mapps> nah
<mapps> only going for 4 nights
<mapps> its like 70quid each way extra
<mapps> is it 1 plastic see through bag for all airlines generally?
<Myrtti> yes
<mapps> oh
<mapps> what do you do with say lighters? not allowed a lighter in hand luggage i believe?
<ali1234> actually all the airlines have different size rules
<mapps> ive always just left mine on a table before flying
<ali1234> it's really annoying
<Myrtti> one one liter resealable see through bag
<ali1234> you can fly out then on the way back "sorry that bags too big, you can buy a slightly smaller one for £5 over there"
<mapps> heh
<mapps> last time we flew..got to 'duty free'
<mapps> and realised we still had hotel keys;p
<mapps> i dropped my wallet and my key fell out my mate bursts out layghing then realised he had his too:)
<Myrtti> ali1234: which airline checks your hand luggage contents after The official one?
<Myrtti> never heard of such thing
<mapps> hm
<ali1234> Myrtti: okay it differs depending on the country then :)
<mapps> my friend got told his bag was too big for hand luggage
<mapps> but thts all ive seen
<Myrtti> hand.luggage size differs, sure - but the one liter resealable for liquids is constant
<mapps> yea
<ali1234> yeah except it isn't
<ali1234> for example at manchester airport your clear resealable plastic bag must be no bigger than 20cmx20cm
<ali1234> each item in the bag must be below 100ml
<shauno> it's the same rule, just spelt differently
<shauno> https://www.gov.uk/hand-luggage-restrictions/overview   "holds no more than a litre and measures approximately 20cm x 20cm"
<mapps> when it says liquid 100ml
<mapps> so eau de toillete of 50ml is fine for sure?
<mapps> couldnt see anything specifically mentioning it just i always forget to bring any and toothpaste
<ali1234> yep, the uk rules say "approximately"
<ali1234> the ireland rules say "MUST"
<ali1234> so you can fly out to ireland with a 21cm bag, but they won't let you bring it back
<mapps> yea
<ali1234> this actualy happened to my brother while i was right next to him
<shauno> I can't confess I've ever seen them measure the bag
<ali1234> they have a standard sized bag which they compare to your bag
<ali1234> if your bag is bigger, "sorry, go to the vending machine and pay us £5"
<ali1234> the rules might be the same everywhere but they way they are enforced is not
<ali1234> it also probably depends how the guards are feeling on that day
<Myrtti> this is why I always put all liquids in The checked in
<shauno> well, I guess everything is up for interpretation.  eg, you enterpret 1 euro is 5 quid ;)
<ali1234> actually it was 7 euro for the plastic bag in one of those little kinder-egg style balls
<ali1234> "worst toy ever"
<shauno> ouch.  they're 1eur for 2 at dublin airport
<ali1234> someone probably kicked up a fuss. this was at dublin
<ali1234> circa 2010
<mapps> they were giving them out free at manc last time
<ali1234> yep they were at heathrow when we flew out, which is why ine was the right size (he brought his own)
<mapps> did anyone know the answer..can u take eau de toilette / aftershave
<mapps> i googled but nothing comes up and it doesnt say u cant..just says liquids
<mapps> 100ml or under..so i assume fine
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-09
<mapps> hi all
<manxuser> Listening to Teenage Dirtbag at 8am .. Morning all.
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjUk3Bp16zs
<daftykins> queue this one up
<manxuser> ok ok ..
<manxuser> I have to say .. if I had an imaginary b-friend .. he'd be called bennie.
<manxuser> v.Eyes wide shut.
<manxuser> Ghehe.
<daftykins> heh
<manxuser> Bennie .. off Eyes wide shut .. he's the dog who goes through cryo-stasis.
<manxuser> But seriusly .. this the soundtrack of my life ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Femqf_Mel4U
<daftykins> i love TEB
<manxuser> tried to install Zorin OS last night .. just released 2 days ago .
<daftykins> hrmm is that the Chinese one 0o
<manxuser> can't get past the "creating user" thingy on the install screen .. but I have a terminal (oddly) ..thinkin' of a refund.
<daftykins> nah probably elementary OS i'm thinking of
<manxuser> elementary is the bountysourced one .. massively .
<manxuser> can't stand a big menu window though ..
<daftykins> what do you mean?
<daftykins> bounty sourced makes me think of the great chocolate bar or kitchen towle
<daftykins> *towel :>
<manxuser> prob/ly a bettr link , but here goes .. https://www.bountysource.com/teams/elementary/bounties
<manxuser> I'm just waiting for that nam film .. where the guys originally says ..
<daftykins> 'love the smell of napalm in the morning' ? :P
<manxuser> "'cos in every gook there's an American waiting to get out .. !" but you could angle in the word bounty into the meme somewhere ..
<manxuser> My name is Nathan .. so it's..
<manxuser> "I lve the smell of Naython in the morning .. ahem."
<manxuser> **love
<manxuser> no one's about in the Zorin chat-room anyhow ..
<manxuser> Wats good on telly at the moment ?
<daftykins> i don't even have broadcast hooked up :)
<daftykins> well, technically here's not the place for Zorin help, but if you're stuck on the user creation screen of an installer you could well have entered something it doesn't like
<manxuser> eah .. chucked away my tele 3 years ago . I only liked Radio6 . oh Ok
<manxuser> **Yeah
<daftykins> things like not trying to use a capital letter in a username, mismatched passwords
<daftykins> the usual things to trip up on
<manxuser> It keeps doing it though .. I have a partiton that won't delete on Gparted.
<manxuser> yes .. i didn't used a capital letter .. I could try again though ..
<manxuser> bu t I have a terminal .. on the install screen .. couldn't I hack the system abit ?
<daftykins> a disk not responding to a good nuking from a live session doesn't sound good
 * manxuser awaits approval.
<daftykins> depends if installation continued or not
<daftykins> i see no reason you couldn't chroot in and create a user manually
<manxuser> no just a bit stuck thee .
<manxuser> ok .. transfering to laptop in other room .. it's been installing all night .. or thats how i left it.
<daftykins> it depends if it's an installer that's asking for the user config steps whilst in parallel, doing the actual file copy and package install etc.
<manxuser> so what should i type then ?
<daftykins> really depends what's happening on-screen
<manxuser> package install has finished.
<daftykins> !chroot
<lubotu3> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<manxuser> hang-on.
<daftykins> follow that
<manxuser> well over my head ..
<manxuser> how do i install a package again ?
<manxuser> It's not a command line .. its just a a screen that you can write into.
<manxuser> oh . i need a webcam software for windows that just "works" now to show you a picture.
<manxuser> #toilet-break
<maps|wrk> this sucks
<daftykins> wussat? day-shift maps? 0o
<maps|wrk> my samsung laptop wont charge..think the dc jack must be broken=[
<maps|wrk> nah was just because mapps is the samsung laptop
<maps|wrk> its gonna die in a bit and i cant charge it
<maps|wrk> :((
<daftykins> d'aww
<maps|wrk> yea
<daftykins> does the brick have an LED to know which part it is?
<maps|wrk> nah but like the power cable works in my samsung nc10 so if the cbales fine
<maps|wrk> surely it has to be the power jack
<maps|wrk> everything else works fine
<daftykins> ah reet
<daftykins> what model laptop is it?
<maps|wrk> Samsung RV520
<daftykins> lots of jacks on ebay for a couple of quid ;)
<maps|wrk> yea
<daftykins> yip solder job then
<maps|wrk> how hard does it look>
<daftykins> easy to strip... but dunno, i don't solder
<maps|wrk> hmnm
<maps|wrk> Samsung NP-NC10
<maps|wrk> same as samsung nc10?
<maps|wrk> seems to be
<maps|wrk> my nc10 charger also stopped working lol
<manxuser> http://imgur.com/79xASSk   <-- That's as far as I have got .. anyways .. prob/ly not te best channel.
<maps|wrk> what is it
<manxuser> I was having a hat with daftkins about Zorin os 9 .. I thought I'd update him .. but just for the fun of it.
<manxuser> **chat
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> so what does the last text read?
<manxuser> right hang-on ..
<manxuser> Glib.source_remove(self.timeout_id)
<daftykins> not a clue there.
<manxuser> last line ...
<daftykins> yeah but no idea on its' meaning
<manxuser> GLib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id) ..
<manxuser> that's pretty much it.
<manxuser> ... /usr/lib/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:131 Warning Source ID 15449 was not found when attempting to remove it
<manxuser> oh missed that one .. silly mirc.
<manxuser> i ant scroll up either.
<manxuser> **cant
<manxuser> shall I try with a capital .. even though I'm 99% sure that I_did already ?
<daftykins> thoughts...
<daftykins> 1) restart and see what happens, booting from the HDD 2) discover chroot'ing from the live session of the media you installed from and create a user if there isn't one
<daftykins> 3) just re-run the installer, nuke the disk and start again
<manxuser> i tried 2) three times .. and I md5 checked the 7zip .. t's OK.
<daftykins> by 7zip i assume you mean your downloaded ISO is associated with 7zip
<manxuser> *** i tried 3) three times .. and I md5 checked the 7zip .. it's OK.
<manxuser> Found this today ... http://imgur.com/gallery/050Gw2I
<manxuser> ten dollars .. not bad .. http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e5a7/?srp=1
<manxuser> plus $15 postage ;)
<manxuser> I'm putting it into hibernation .. lets see if that works.
<daftykins> nope :)
<manxuser> it wont even do that anyway.
<manxuser> Crumbs .. for $10 .. you'd think they'd have a call center. grumbles.
<manxuser> so which is easiest on the wiFi settings then ? Lubuntu or Xubuntu ?  (for a 2004 laptop) .
<daftykins> probably equal
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> what-o sir
<brobostigon> morning daftykins
<Myrtti> mäh
<daftykins> o rly
<popey> morning
<shauno> ikea make cows sheep now?
<shauno> wow.  that was barely a sentence.  I think I'm going back to sleep
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'll bet there'd be a piece missing in the box.
<manxuser> Ikea .. if only :(  ... http://www.reddit.com/r/ikea
<manxuser> I wonder why I can't post anything on reddit at the moment ?
<manxuser> #/me joins reddit channel
<daftykins> :P
<manxuser> \join #reddit
<manxuser> Aaaargh.
<daftykins> that's the wrong slash, Gromit
<manxuser> not now it isn't :D
<manxuser> mIRC doesn't like me today.
<daftykins> perhaps Khaled Mardam-Bey has it out for you
<manxuser> really  I'd just give him reddit gold to shut-up :)
<manxuser> i really need to flash ubuntu touch on to my Nexus7 -2013 ..Crumbs it was me wo asked the question on the uupc for crying out loud .. just just ..
<manxuser> I connected it to the ubuntu machine and it tanked my app center for android .. never did figure out how to et the pictures off it.
<manxuser> Finiky in the extreme.
<manxuser> **get
<manxuser> anyway 10mins till i have Lubuntu :)
<manxuser> Uuurgh .. Just turned over a page to be faced with Clare Balding in the Telegraph .. can't be good :(
<daftykins> who's that?
<manxuser> how do I get it so that when the password page comes up on yahoo .. it fills it out for me in ubuntu .. real pig cos I use long passwords and multiple a/c's ... ???
<manxuser> who ?
<manxuser> clar balding ?
<manxuser> **clare
<popey> sports tv presenter
<manxuser> #horses I think .
<manxuser> does sports too.
<popey> happy birthday davmor2
<manxuser> Hi popey.
<popey> hello
<popey> hot dogs for lunch today i think
<popey> and baked potato with cheese stuffed inside
<manxuser> Who's the new community king ?  -perhaps we should ask Clare .. [smirk.]
<popey> dpm
<popey> http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/the-community-team.html
<manxuser> I like the community team.
<manxuser> +1
<popey> me too
<daftykins> it's like you're both speaking another language
<popey> really?!
<manxuser> they need free huggs T-shirts though .. just to add that bit-o-fur :)
<popey> My life's work is complete, I have been tweeted by Martine Croxall ☻
<manxuser> is there still that App that just has Jono saying community over and over again ?
<popey> there's a couple
<Myrtti> I like Clare Balding...
<daftykins> oh the *ubuntu* community
<manxuser> oh dear-me . OK Ok she as a nice atitude, I'll give you that.
<manxuser> **attitude
<manxuser> I'm just about to get excluded if I cant remember my yahoo security question ..
<manxuser> What is the name of your human beings Ubuntu ? Added 12April 2014
<manxuser> crypticall at least.
<daftykins> yeah you might want to change that :)
<manxuser> oh great locked for 12 hours .. what a crappo service yahoo is these days.
 * manxuser vows never to upgrade to pemium.
<manxuser> **premium.
<manxuser> anyway I'm clogging the channel .. so better go .. Oh it's redtape BTW ... ketameen went well on Emerdale last week , ya don't say !
<popey> yes, we know it's you ☻
<popey> haha, Clare Balding's partner lobbed rubbish back into a car!
<popey> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/angry-bbc-newsreader-throws-rubbish-back-into-car-in-traffic-jam-7722709.html
<manxuser> hidemyass .. crap service bye.
<wikinoob> hi all
<popey> hello
<wikinoob> hi popey
<wikinoob> soo empty here..
<daftykins> no it's not! look that's three of us already...
<wikinoob> facebook kill the IRC
<Myrtti> four
<penguin42> and a half
<daftykins> facebook most definitely does not replace the purpose of this channel and network :P
<wikinoob> i hate facebook.
<wikinoob> some of you know about media wike?
<wikinoob> wiki*
<Myrtti> the software? who doesn't
<daftykins> i don't.
<wikinoob> i'm after fresh installation of media wiki. and i want to make categories for the pages
<wikinoob> ?
<wikinoob> someone?
<daftykins> i'd bet they have documentation
<wikinoob> daftykins: but it's not for the poor guy like me.
<wikinoob> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Category
<wikinoob> here^
<wikinoob> totally unreadable
<wikinoob> daftykins: i'm trying to make a list of pages that belong to the same category.
<wikinoob> lats say category "linux" and pages "commends"  "installation" "kernel" will be under the same title
<daftykins> i don't really see what brought you here to ask for help with that 0o
<daftykins> but as i said above i have no experience with that. maybe one of this lot can help, or perhaps you could find a more relevant channel
<wikinoob> the server run ubuntu
<wikinoob> and this is the best IRC room :-)
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<wikinoob> i'm not from UK but i love the country and the people on England
<Myrtti> because #mediawiki doesn't offer any help?
<Myrtti> what I'd do, and have done, is to go over to wikipedia, look for a page with categories defined in it, and see how it's done
<wikinoob> yes i'm there more then day - but zero help
<wikinoob> Myrtti: good idea!
<Myrtti> innit.
<popey> \o/ hot dog success
<daftykins> i remember weekends as a kid, hot dogs every Sunday i think it was
<popey> I remember when i was <7 my dad used to make home made burgers. I'd watch the dukes of hazzard in the front room on the sofa as a treat while eating them.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> popey: in colour? ;)
<popey> hah, yes.
<Gargoyle> Damn you, apparmor!
<Gargoyle> Do people actually use it?
<diddledan> Gargoyle: that sounds like a movie
<Gargoyle> Over an hour lost because I thought it was me messing up my ansible scripts.
<Gargoyle> There's probably a Liam Neeson meme somewhere. "I don't know what your problem is apparmor, but I'm going to find you and delete you!"
<maps|wrk> daftykins,  did you look at the vids? seems not too bad
<maps|wrk> replacing the dc jack
<penguin42> any other UKers mind saying how their doctors prescription reorder system works? Mine is a really lousy web form that ends up emailing them where they type it back in (if it hasn't been caught by their spam filter)
<diddledan> penguin42: that really is bad
<diddledan> penguin42: I've not looked into how my docs do it
<penguin42> diddledan: What's your interface to ordering?
<popey> Gargoyle: yes, we use apparmor _heavily_ on the phone
<popey> its used as part of app isolation.
<diddledan> penguin42: for my regular meds I somehow managed to get the pharmacy to take care of re-ordering
<penguin42> Gargoyle: If you think apparmour is hard, try setting up SELinux
<Gargoyle> :/
<penguin42> diddledan: Ah, yes I hear some of them do
<Gargoyle> Is there someway I can find out why mysql is failing to install? Or does anyone have any experience with running it from a different data dir? I'm trying to change the dir before installation by having a config override already in /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<Gargoyle> Or should I just leave it to install normally, and then move the data?
<penguin42> you're getting an error of some type?
<Gargoyle> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.6 (--configure):
<Gargoyle>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<penguin42> oh that's inconvenient of it
<Gargoyle> Probably related to how debian initialises the mysql data directories.
<Gargoyle> I'll let it do a normal install and then relocate them after its finished. (Want to put data dir and log dir onto 2 different ebs volumes when I deplot to AWS)
<Gargoyle> *deploy
<penguin42> Gargoyle: You should be able to see hte preinst script in /var/log/dpkg/info/mysql-something.preinst
<penguin42> or postinst
<Gargoyle> Thanks penguin42. Not shedding much more light though.
<diddledan> Gargoyle: you can keep the data dir in it's normal place and mount a different ebs volume in that place yannow?
<Gargoyle> diddledan: I'm trying to standardise on /data1 and /data2 across all our servers.
<Gargoyle> I'll let apt do a normal install, and then create a bash script which moves everything and created symlinks.
<penguin42> Gargoyle: http://elfstone.nl/2010/06/02/debian-packages-debugging-postinst/   ?
<Gargoyle> penguin42: Oh, that might be helpful.
<Gargoyle> If I hadn't just run "vagrant destroy" :P
<Gargoyle> Just going to do this lot with a script. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22290655/change-mysql-data-directory-in-debian-7
<Myrtti> smile, you're on a screenshot, again
<diddledan> :-D
<Myrtti> I'm not too happy with the previous screenshot so I'm replacing it so there's less to blur out
<diddledan> what are we screenshotting for?
<Myrtti> I made the first irssi theme that supports 256 colours
<diddledan> o..m..g
<diddledan> the first evar?!
<penguin42> what colour am I?
<Myrtti> it's horribly pink but I meant it more like proof of concept theme, not for general consumption
<diddledan> we're entering 1990!
<diddledan> :-p
<Myrtti> diddledan: atleast first published one, it seems
<diddledan> wow
<Myrtti> the 256/24bit support is in the 0.8.17RC
<Myrtti> penguin42: I'd say 6C
 * foobarry wanders past
 * Myrtti waves to foobarry 
 * foobarry nods awkardly
<Myrtti> brilliant. That doesn't have anything to blur out since I'm cloaked and popey is cloaked too.
<Myrtti> there we go then
<Myrtti> http://irssi-docs.wikispaces.com/Testing-new-irssi
<popey> hm?
<Myrtti> popey: you've set the topic the last in here so irssi displays who set it and what host you did it from. But you're cloaked so there's less to blur out from the screenshot
<popey> hehe
<Myrtti> I usually take the screenshots from here because the channel is publically logged and people speaking should at least in theory be aware of that
<diddledan> yey I'm famous!
<diddledan> I R SCREENSHOTTED
 * penguin42 is infamous
<diddledan> penguin42: muahahaha
<diddledan> </evil laugh>
<Myrtti> penguin42: yeah, you were in the previous screenshot too
<penguin42> Myrtti: I'd think I'd have colour 42 or 2A
<Myrtti> I have neither
<diddledan> remember folks, www.youtube.com/watch?v=StTqXEQ2l-Y
<diddledan> I love that song
<deids> hi
<deids> in ubuntu how i see the command in the script in the terminal?
<Myrtti> huhwhat
<deids> Myrtti: i want to see the output of command
<deids> in script.
<Myrtti> deids: I don't do support in pm, and I'm not quite sure I could answer that question either way
<deids> Myrtti: you know how to put command output into a variable in python?
<Myrtti> nope.
<foobarry> does anyone know a decent online UK tv guide that picks the best of the week's TV?
<foobarry> by decent i mean interesting programmes rather than soaps etc
<Myrtti> other than radiotimes.com?
<foobarry> do they do a pick of progs for the week Myrtti ?
<foobarry> i thought that would negate their point of existence
<deids> facebook kill every irc channel :-(   in 2009 the irc was full with nice people now it's all empty rooms, only ubuntu-uk live
<Gargoyle> deids: Don't think that's true.
<Gargoyle> I still recognose people from 10+ years ago.
<deids> wligtenberg:  i have 9 rooms open - here and ubuntu are the only live rooms.
<foobarry> #ubuntu is busy
<Gargoyle> Beer time... cya all!
<penguin42> deids: Yeh it's a bit quiet on most of the chat channels these days
<deids> why?
<foobarry> its saturday night and holiday season
<foobarry> and irc generation grew up and had kids
<foobarry> or are out socialising
<deids> the best time to make your own cluster :-)
<penguin42> deids: But I suspect you're right about facebook and twitter etc  that's the new kids
<deids> all my frinds in facebook and twitter - i hate that.
<deids> penguin42: anyway i'm build a cluster computer, i think it's nice and cool thing to do.
<penguin42> deids: Of anything useful?
<deids> for the beginning - lerning how cluster work, but the main reason is 3d rendering
<penguin42> what hardware?
<deids> 6 xeon cpus
<penguin42> 6 boxes, each with one?
<deids> yes.
<penguin42> why use Xeons for that?
<deids> i want to make an interface to monitoring the raid.
<deids> i get them free so - no question
<deids> penguin42: X3210
<deids> this is the model of the cpu
<deids> 4 gb ram for node
<penguin42> oh well, if you've got a pile of CPUs
<deids> 160 gb X 2 for node
<deids> so 12 HDDs
<deids> 24gb ram :-)
<penguin42> hmm 2.13GHz x 4 not too bad; by the time you've got 6 of those it'll be usefully fast - and keep you warm :-)
<deids> 600W x12
<deids> but it not take that..
<penguin42> where do you reckon on that?
<penguin42> I thought you had 6 of them?
<deids> every server has 2 PS
<deids> every PS is 600W
<penguin42> oh, those are your PS specs; why did you bother with 2 PSs in a cluster?
<deids> the PS go in a drawer×¥×¥
<deids> the PS go in a drawer.. *
<penguin42> ?
<deids> but the server dont take 600W
<deids> the PS can give MAX 600W
<penguin42> but why bother with 2 PSs per server?
<desid> it's redundancy
<desid> if one PS die you have 2
<penguin42> in clusters people normally rely on the redundancy of the machines in the cluster except maybe for the cluster management nodes
<desid> http://www.itinstock.com/ekmps/shops/itinstock/images/dell-poweredge-1950-ii-2x-dual-core-3.0ghz-24gb-1u-rack-mount-server-vt-vmware-[4]-4328-p.jpg
<desid> i get them with 2 PS.. i dont complain :-)
<penguin42> desid: Yeh, you pay a premium for dual PS servers, and even then they don't normally require you to fit both
<desid> penguin42: i get them free  - i was garbage!
<penguin42> oh well, in that case
<desid> penguin42: and the wife like it - so dont complain at all :-)
<desid> she like blender.
<penguin42> haha
<desid> i want to make a widget that show me the status of the raid.
<desid> 12 old HDDs..
<penguin42> yeh there's probably already something that can do that
<desid> i make the widget
<desid> but i cant understand how to take the output from bash and put it in to variable in python
 * penguin42 isn't really a pythony person
<desid> you know some?
 * penguin42 has only written a little and that was a while ago
<penguin42> desid: https://docs.python.org/2/library/subprocess.html#module-subprocess  perhaps the subprocess command?
<penguin42> desid: Sorry, check_output ?
<desid> thanks!
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<penguin42> Good evening
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> ho ho
<desid> hi
<penguin42> how's the new heating?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-08-10
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<StevenR> hrrmph. Still my LTS boxes won't prompt for 14.04.1
<penguin42> there must be some debug you can extract to find out why
<maps|wrk> penguin42,  hi all
<penguin42> hey maps|wrk
<shauno> it's not broken.  they won't prompt because http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts doesn't contain an entry for 14.04 yet
<shauno> .. bug 1344762
<lubotu3> bug 1344762 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier tells me to upgrade from 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS (because of HWE), but that release is not found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1344762
<andrews_> hello all, wonder if I could get a little help with upgrading?  I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 though dont have a DVD and the software update wont let me - it gives an error downloading the upgrade.  Sudo apt-get upgrade from the prompt gives me a load of errors with the repositories.  Is there a simple way round all this?
<maps|wrk> sup penguin42
<mapps> what errors
<andrews_> this is what I get when I try........W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<andrews_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise/free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<andrews_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ precise/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<andrews_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mapps> paste bin it
<mapps> do sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<andrews_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008238/
<mapps> will have a look
<andrews_> this is what I get when I run the update..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008274/
<penguin42> those are only warnings
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> andrews_: It looks like you've got a duff line in one of your apt config files
<penguin42> actually a few breakages
<andrews_> yeah about 5 near the end by the looks of it
<penguin42> andrews_: First, packages.medibuntu.org seems to be down
<andrews_> Have no idea how to fix those, I know my way round ubuntu in a very basic sense however thats a bit beyond me
<penguin42> andrews_: The easiest way is to disable the source; did you add some sources some how?
<andrews_> how does one clean these up?
<andrews_> not sure
<andrews_> dont think I have
<andrews_> I can get some of the sources though in the update manager cant I
<penguin42> is this oriignally a medibunto install rather than a plain ubuntu?
<penguin42> andrews_: You've also got a corrupted line somewhere - Err http://packages precise/non-free Sources
<andrews_> its just a normal ubuntu install.  I added the medibuntu lines a while back to get dvd codecs
<penguin42> andrews_: Have you edited or added entries in /etc/apt by hand at sometime in the past?
<andrews_> might have  penguin42, yes.  will have been a while ago though
<penguin42> andrews_: OK, so look for any line in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d for the medibuntu and remove it, and look for a line that is something like      deb http://packages  precise        without anything else after the packages - because that line is broken
<foobarry> i just read that the next version of chrome will allow linux usrs to watch netflix :-|
<foobarry> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc1ODY
<foobarry> no wine faffing around
<andrews_> Ok - done that.  Still no joy, can I copy and paste my sources.list to pastebinit from the command line?
<penguin42> possibly if you have pastebinit installed
<andrews_> I do....
<andrews_> Rather than me copying the contents of sources.list into here!
<penguin42> just pastebinit filename
<andrews_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008392/
<andrews_> will also send the latest version of the errors I now get from sudo apt-get update
<andrews_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008403/
<penguin42> so have you looked for the files in /etc/apt.sources.d ?
<andrews_> ah....no.  will do that now
<andrews_> hmm, theres a sources.list.d directory, which contains a what looks to be individual files market medibuntu.  is that what you mean?
<penguin42> yeh, each of the files in there is added to the /etc/apt.sources.list
<andrews_> cool - how do I get rid of them?
<mapps> just remove them
<andrews_> wont let me...theres no option to delete
<penguin42> option? In what?
<andrews_> just went to places and computer and navigated to the folder from there
<penguin42> oh, should be able to delete I think on the right-click menu - I'm more of a command line person
<foobarry> evening
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> What's happening, kids?
<Myrtti> apparently there was a power cut in Cambs
 * bigcalm hugs his power cables
<diddledan> bigcalm: how can one insulated cable bring so much happiness?
<foobarry> reminds me i need to re-set the mouse trap
<foobarry> i've caught 3 since i've been setting traps
<Azelphur> I may or may not have just invented the best prank of all time, and installed it on a friends VPS. https://home.azelphur.com/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=7b58a5d13bdb1077cbbe8a9c0640bbb0
<foobarry> heh
<bigcalm> Cute
<Azelphur> python one liner in the bashrc haha
<Azelphur> now to wait...
<foobarry> has anyone had experience of scanning magazines?
<foobarry> about to come into possession of a large number of mags i would like to scan
<foobarry> for posterity
<diddledan> Azelphur: how do you get bash to intercept every execution request?
<Azelphur> diddledan: http://pastebin.com/XkerPnRX in bashrc :)
<diddledan> Azelphur: I know how to intercept things like cd by creating a funciton of the same name as the builtin
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> nifty
<Azelphur> my amazing python one liner \o/
 * bigcalm ponders installing on work servers
<Azelphur> haha
<shauno> that seems like overkill?  you can do that in pure bash :)
<diddledan> heh
<shauno> oh, you are .. I just do it a very different way
<Azelphur> hehe
<shauno> bash has a var PROMPT_COMMAND.  if you set that to a function, it'll run efore PS1 prints
<Azelphur> I see
<shauno> but now that I see yours I take back the overkill .. they'd end up the same either way.  the bash function would still be full of python :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> so netflix... is all the stuff it shows you before you sign up actually available in the UK?
<daftykins> never used it, but there's a trial so why not find out? :>
<ali1234> well it looks like it's still a bit tricky to make it work on linux even if chrome supports it now, kind of
<ali1234> so i thought i'd ask before i go to the trouble
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-03
<diddledan> what's the cross-platform story for ubuntu-thingies and non-ubuntu-thingies apps?
<diddledan> it seems the only solution is "cordova"
<diddledan> qt would be ideal except that ubuntu has components unique to ubuntu and you need to use those to get the ubuntu look-n-feel while on other platforms you just use skinned variations of the same component set (as far as I can see)
<diddledan> s/the same/a single/
<diddledan> e.g. I want to target both windows and ubuntu - so how would I build a qml frontend for that?
<ali1234> qml is horrible for "actual" windows
<ali1234> Qt is a huge mess of dependencies and libs
<diddledan> "actual" windows?
<ali1234> a in desktop yes
<ali1234> the best cross platform library is SDL2 by about a million miles
<ali1234> but of course it doesn't do guis
<ali1234> so almost certainly not what you want for apps
<ali1234> what most people do is write a core library, which is either a C++ library or a web API, and then make an app around it unique for each platform
<ali1234> so you have a few choices for how to make a "killer" app
<ali1234> you can make something which is effectively a webpage in an app. requires that you have access to data people can't get any other way
<ali1234> or you can write a game
<diddledan> I'm not sure I get what you mean with "requires that you have access to data people can't get any other way"
<ali1234> for example all the london tube apps
<ali1234> the only alternative is to try to use the tfl webpage and that's just a joke
<ali1234> although that's a bad example because the data apis are public so there's already like a million of those apps
<ali1234> last time i checked, Qt for android will increase the size of your apk by about 75mb
<ali1234> and pretty much the same on windows
<ali1234> in comparison, gstreamer is 12mb and SDL is about 2mb
<diddledan> ouch
<ali1234> it's actually a big problem for Qt that nobody uses it by default
<ali1234> except for... maemo and symbian... both dead
<ali1234> and jolla/sailfish and ubuntu, both not mainstream
<ali1234> because Qt is really a huge download if you don't already have it in your OS
<ali1234> and people hate that
<diddledan> sucky nuts
<ali1234> they *might* have fixed this somewhat with Qt 5
<ali1234> but... my expectations are low at this point
<diddledan> eww - the formatting on the subpages of this page is/are evil https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/html5/sdk-15.04/ContentHub/
<diddledan> very difficult to scan those pages without reading intently
<diddledan> e.g. "parameters" pops out several times as a section title as though that is more important than the actual function name
<diddledan> the vertical spacing is all wonky too - text runs-on like "destroys the remote object. this proxy object is not valid anymore.\ndirection(callback)"
<diddledan> the \n is newline
<diddledan> so is that sentence describing the direction(callback) bit or the bit before it with a much larger gap
<diddledan> seems other parts of the html5 docs are all the same, in these regards
<shauno> huh.  that is indeed butt-ugly
<diddledan> this is a good example: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/html5/sdk-15.04/UbuntuUI.Dialog/
<diddledan> scroll down to the "show()" line
<diddledan> Hide a dialog by removing 'active' class
<diddledan> show(  )
<diddledan> nice, we use "show()" to hide?
<diddledan> the qml docs seem nicely formatted. so it's just the html5 side that's rather eye-raping
<shauno> I was going to say it's interesting that the qml docs get it right, but they're using table-abuse instead, which I can't condone either
<diddledan> grr
<shauno> it's actually quite funny.  eg, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/QtQuick.Drag/#dragStarted-signal
<diddledan> oh god, the markup of the qml docs is evil
<shauno> each one of those grey boxes they're using as a heading, is a table
<shauno> a table containing a single cell in a single row
<diddledan> jee
<diddledan> zus
<shauno> well, we know what you're doing tonight :)  I expect patches by the morning!
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> I'm expecting they're generated somehow. so to patch it I need to figure out how they're generated
<shauno> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms
<shauno> looks convincing, since the qdoc.css the qml docs use, is in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms/files/head:/api_docs/static/api_docs/css/
<shauno> if not, it at least give away which team you need to go offer your bod^H^H^Hservices to
<shauno> (also, I'm in southampton on thursday)
<daftykins> woo
<shauno> I know.  I pick some exotic spots for summer holidays :)
<daftykins> could be worse, you could go wave at my old stomping grounds in Portsmouth
<daftykins> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/31/ibm-200k-macs/
<daftykins> IBM in Apple move shocker o0
<shauno> they must have read that article about putting them in racks
<shauno> kinda weird to picture them moving away from thinkpads though
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> shows what Lenovo did with it perhaps
<daftykins> or more just their partnership growing
<shauno> intersting that for all the rage ryanair get, I actually have more frustration with other airlines
<shauno> ryanair will let me checkin up to 30 days before a flight.  flybe, 36 hours.  so on wednesday I have to make a trip to the office on my day off, just to borrow their printer
<mappps> hi n
<zmoylan-pi> wut q
<mappps> think il watch mr robot:)
<mappps> anyone been watching humans chan4?
<knightwise> morning
<mappps> morn;]
<knightwise> hey mappps , havent watched humans yet. Still on House of cards and Broadchurch
<mappps> ahh never seen either always mant to broadchurch as bbc right?
<mappps> hoc netflix?
<knightwise> its on netflix now, we watched the first season on the Bbc
<mappps> oh
<mappps> broadcurch was bbc ..uk sho yea?
<mappps> show
<knightwise> correct
<knightwise> the american version sux
<mappps> ah didnt know there were 2
<knightwise> some lame american spinoff they did of season 1 .
<zmoylan-pi> how often are remakes good?
<knightwise> not too often
<knightwise> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRealHustleA3M/playlists
<knightwise> ah :) interesting material for my social engineering course :)
<mappps> on ep2 atm of humans..seems decent
<mappps> did anyone watch that misfts another one i should watch someday
<mapito> hmm
<davmor2> Morning all
<knightwise> mornin davmor2
<davmor2> morning head songs updated and I hate Tait I am likely to travel to Derby soon to beat him mercilessly for todays song
<zmoylan-pi> the birdie song?
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<knightwise> hey bigcalm zmoylan-pi
<zmoylan-pi> o/
 * knightwise is doing some remote Rsync backups to his pi
 * zmoylan-pi is testing my pillow for snooze compatibility...
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: you lucky bugger
<zmoylan-pi> bank holiday in ireland.
<knightwise> true
<knightwise> what holiday is this ?
<zmoylan-pi> the it's the last chance of a bit of sunshine in ireland before the 13 month rainy season kicks off holiday
<zmoylan-pi> forecast is a weather warning for wind and rain
<davmor2> knightwise: it's Ireland, It's get drunk day
<zmoylan-pi> no it's sunday 2 so you can sober up for tuesday...
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: ah today is sober up from being drunk day fair enough
<davmor2> popey: oh by the way todays morning head song your fault too, you and JamesTait
<davmor2> popey: although it is mostly Will Farrell faulty https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvRypx1lbR4
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi knightwise
<foobarry> my win7 install isn't offering me a win10
<zmoylan-pi> foobarry must be on the naughty list... :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Watermelon Day! 😃
<davmor2> JamesTait: for your day https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAO9Vg3wQso    for manday fun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLBSoC_2IY8 and I hate you popey  and will farrell for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvRypx1lbR4  that got stuck in my head this morning
<davmor2> JamesTait: did you like that :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, the watermelon one melted my brain. I haven't watched the other two, I have work to do! 😝
<foobarry> https://www.facebook.com/Vocativ/videos/vb.368307893181452/1047699621908939/?type=2&theater
<foobarry> cool vehicle
<mapito> another bad start to the da
<mapito> day
<knightwise> Yuck how i hate this weather
<mapito> i slept badly 9-3p waking up every hr;
<mapito> ;p
<mapito> not even hot for here
<diddledan> this looks intriguing: https://github.com/yaronn/wopr
<zmoylan-pi> joshua
<foobarry> barry
<diddledan> dan
<popey> dan
<daftykins> dan!
<zmoylan-pi> desperate dan the cowpie man? :-)
<foobarry> i have literally no idea what is happening
<davmor2> Wouldn't you rather play a nice game of chess
<foobarry> no i'd like to play thermonuclear war
<foobarry> i should have clicked the link
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/LocationPhotoDirectLink-g187065-d1077385-i39205908-Mad_O_Rourkes_Pie_Factory-Dudley_West_Midlands_England.html
<MartijnVdS> so this is in my town http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33762806
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> oh i didn't know Cilla Black died
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: found the video of that :S https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHlfK0Ed8Zk
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: yeah, that was on national TV there's one from the other side as well (with a very screamy young lady)
<daftykins> :S
<knightwise> for anyone who has an XPS13 : Bios A05 is out!
<daftykins> some guy was claiming Dell have stopped selling the developer edition o0
<popey> nah
<popey> they temporarily withrew it
<daftykins> hrmm, any clue why ?
<popey> to integrate fixes into the factory
<popey> basically qa fail
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> is that why the site only says 'get pricing' now?
<zmoylan-pi> dell has qa??
 * knightwise is still pretty happy with his
<davmor2> popey: oi leave us out of it nothing to do with us ;)
<popey> I didn't say it was :þ
<daftykins> who is 'us' o0
<popey> he works in qa
<popey> (apparently)
<daftykins> oic
<directhex> rare replay out tomorrow. exciting game launch!
<popey> no goldeneye :(
<directhex> popey: licensing for that one was basically impossible
<popey> shame
<directhex> donkey kong games also absent. nintendo has all the rights for those
<directhex> still, viva pinata is amazing
<directhex> and the less-censored n64 version of conker's bad fur day
<directhex> and blast corps! blast corps is amazing
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> 3pm tomorrow for the xbox gamescom event i believe
<directhex> won't be watching. too busy playing blast corps!
<directhex> apparently the worst thing by a wide margin in rare replay is the controls for jet force gemini being staggeringly awful
<ali1234> battletoads :)
<ali1234> popey: it has perfect dark, that's basically the same game as goldeneye
<mapito> blst corps?
<Nokaji> just got my blu ray semi-usable an I must say as a non-film watcher, DVD sucks for quality and blu-ray blew me away (that almost rhymes), not blur(a)y at all
<zmoylan-pi> i watch most tv shows on a 7" tablet so blu ray is wasted on me.  most of the films i buy are ancient so will have no benefit on blu ray.  my eye sight sucks so 50"+ screen is wasted on me.
<zmoylan-pi> ymmv
<Myrtti_> knightwise: does it matter which XPS13?
<Nokaji> Well, i won't be watching too many movies so in that respect, it is wasted on me however for the first time in 3~4yrs (I forget), I can see the benefits of my23.5" IPS display
<Nokaji> I don't watch TV either
<mapito> spain time
<mapito> going to chinese all you can et and drink
<mapito> 20 euros;D
<daftykins> o0
<directhex> mapito: blast corps was an interesting and unique n64 game
<ali1234> http://i.imgur.com/H3V0nTi.png
<ali1234> out of accelerometer, gyro, compass, which one would you think would be most affected by EM interference?
<diddledan> compass
<ali1234> that's what i thought too
<ali1234> but it turns out the answer is accelerometer
<diddledan> gyro should be the most stable
<daftykins> surely they have very different assembly
<ali1234> daftykins: they are all mems - they're all in one chip
<ali1234> anyway in the graph blue is compass, green in gyro and red is accelerometer
<ali1234> and black is motor speed
<ali1234> i suppose the accelerometer could be picking up vibration
<diddledan> yes it could
<ali1234> the wheels aren't actually touching the ground though
<diddledan> you should test it with an em source that isn't moving
<ali1234> indeed
<ali1234> i dunno if i have one though
<ali1234> ah i know
<ali1234> hmm okay that sent the compass off the chart
<ali1234> and nothing from the others
<bittin> cool found an ssh client for Firefox :)
 * zmoylan-pi has ssh client on java phone :-)
<zmoylan-pi> i even found a vnc client but haven't tested it yet
<bittin> http://a.uguu.se/rzdrhe.png
<popey> daftykins: btw, "fixed" my "no audio on nvidia" issue on windows 10
<popey> by removing the dvi cable and using hdmi
<zmoylan-pi> https://twitter.com/angryearthling/status/617691779622637568/photo/1
<popey> retro
<mgdm> is that an E61? They were cool
<mgdm> wait, no
<zmoylan-pi> indestructible with great battery life and does ereader, mp3s, radio, web, rss, irc, email and more.  nokia asha 302.  dumbphone with wifi
<mgdm> The E71 is the one I was thinking of
<davmor2> popey: you know when you say fixed?  worked around might be a better term ;)
<popey> hence the quotes around it
<davmor2> popey: with all the steam games coming to linux now surely the real fix is to install steamos on that box and be done right :D
<popey> sadly not
<czajkowski> evening
<bittin> hi
<popey> hello czajkowski bittin
 * zmoylan-pi waves from the land of supermacs... :-p
<mgdm> gettings czajkowski
<mgdm> and indeed greetings
<popey> davmor2: i have ~220 games in steam, "only" ~148 are Linux compatible.
<davmor2> popey: hahahaha
<popey> mgdm: do you work for netgear then?
<popey> shhh
<mgdm> popey: heh, no...
<davmor2> popey: why are you czajkowski bitten ;)
<daftykins> popey: heh, HDMI definitely wins :>
<czajkowski> zmoylan-pi: tease!
<popey> annoying as it worked fine for a few days then just stopped
<daftykins> ah well, there was a time when i didn't believe DVI could carry audio too
<zmoylan-pi> some day they may win their case against mcdonalds and set up in uk
<shauno> http://www.thejournal.ie/minion-santry-2250639-Aug2015/   I don't care how off-topic this is, dublin's hilarious
<shauno> I really, really want to hear that 999 call
<popey> \o/ hcf
<mgdm> hebridean celtic festival?
<popey> Halt & Catch Fire
<mgdm> ahhh - seen that on $video_service, any good?
<popey> very
<popey> binge watched the entire season 1
<zmoylan-pi> didn't think much of it
<zmoylan-pi> loved mad men not a fan of hcf
<shauno> I loved the first season.  the second is watchable but not quite grabbing me the same way
<popey> yeah, not seen much of s2 yet
<zmoylan-pi> i have heard a lot of people rave about it so maybe i should try it again
<mgdm> Hmm, mad men - watched about 10 episodes of it and gave up
<diddledan> shauno: lmao
<diddledan> the photos are required to fully appeciate the hilarity
<zmoylan-pi> be glad it wasn't the states were you'd have gun happy cops taking out a cartoon character...
<diddledan> "city police officials are once again warning residents not to shoot at the craft for fear of inadvertainly inciting an interstellar war" (I think that's the correct quote)
<Myrtti_> if you're in UK and in the market for a new Dyson, may I warmly recommend the Dyson Outlet on eBay. We scored a cylinder Cinetic Animal Exclusive for 250, got extra bits that neither Dyson.co.uk or Tesco Direct has in their £450-£460 bundles with the same machine.
<Myrtti_> same warranty, and from the looks of things the eBay shop is genuinely run by Dyson.
<daftykins> nifty
<Myrtti_> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111647436930
<Myrtti_> ordered it on Saturday afternoon and it came by Parcelforce today
<daftykins> bit confusing that it says 'doesn't post to UK' for me o0
<daftykins> heh
<diddledan> daftykins: but you're not in the uk
<Myrtti_> works great with lots of embedded looooong hairs and wool on the carpet, I might add
<Myrtti_> more powerful than an upright and easier to carry, too.
 * m0nkey_ sighs: Postage: Doesn't post to Canada
<Myrtti_> aww :-(
<daftykins> diddledan: i am when it suits us
<m0nkey_> ok, i need a cheap flight to the uk...
 * zmoylan-pi looks at wind outside... open an umbrella? :-p
<m0nkey_> cheapest I can find is $1050, direct.
<diddledan> m0nkey_: apparently it's cheaper to use france
<diddledan> m0nkey_: fly to france then train to the uk
<diddledan> m0nkey_: although that example was based on it being cheaper to fly from france to ameriky via london than fly from london to ameriky
<zmoylan-pi> you probably get a discount if you're willing to be tail gunner on train... :-p
<m0nkey_> what airport in france is closest to the eurotunnel?
<Nokaji> aren't there websites that break down those sorts of journeys?
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: it's not as if any helicopters really fly through the chunnel
<m0nkey_> Is it CDG?
<diddledan> no idea
<Nokaji> I'm sure I heard of one, it was compared to the current sites that do that for breaking up train journeys/tickets
<m0nkey_> diddledan, flight to CDG is $2 cheaper than flying direct to LGW
<diddledan> hmm
<diddledan> I think the taxes might be different tho
<m0nkey_> that includes taxes
<diddledan> gotcha
<m0nkey_> for both flights
<m0nkey_> Delta is $6 more, via AMS landing in LHR
<m0nkey_> Oh, that's a KLM flight
<m0nkey_> damn this codeshare crap
<m0nkey_> If I fly with AirTransat, that means I have to deal with their sucky on-line check-in.
<m0nkey_> (it's sucky, because I used to support it)
<m0nkey_> damn.. the Transat flight is only $450, with all the taxes and crap addded on, it's over $1000
<diddledan> popey: re the matchstick that you posted a link to on twitter earlier - their original blurb seems to state "The product is fully functional today, with the hardware design final, tooling complete, and manufacturing ready to ramp up in the next 30-60 days." so I'm not understanding what the DRM problem is
<diddledan> for those following-on at home, the link was kickstarter.com/projects/matchstick/matchstick-the-streaming-stick-built-on-firefox-os/posts/1266549?ref=backer_project_update
<diddledan> following-along**
<daftykins> o0
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-04
<diddledan> dear lordy! https://youtu.be/S6mEo_FHZ5Y?t=776
<daftykins> that can't be real XD
<knightwise> mornin
<MooDoo> morning all
<mapito> just viewed an ok apartment:)
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> howdy brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<knightwise> Just got back from a meeting with a new client.
<MooDoo> knightwise: go well?
<knightwise> Yep, They signed up for a four-hour consultancy session .. and i think there is more to come
<brobostigon> cool, :)
<knightwise> yep :) nice to see that part of the business kick off :)
<brobostigon> :)
<MooDoo> good good
<knightwise> if only i had enough hours in the day :p
<knightwise> but i'm not complaining at all :)
<knightwise> just so much to read/learn/listen to :)
<MooDoo> tell me abou it
 * brobostigon is focusing on writing interesting things for his pebble.
<knightwise>  /me is reading a book about social engineering (and listening to the accompanying podcast) + i try to watch the Hak5 videos and practice my wireshark skills
<brobostigon> luckily, the pebble sdk emulator can emulate os.3, without me having to have a device, so i can test things.
<zmoylan-pi> it's an advert to make you buy latest pebble... :-)
<knightwise> Lol :)
<knightwise> the latest pebble looks good
<zmoylan-pi> it worked \o/
<knightwise> i just got a huawei P8 and a 'talk band' to review
<knightwise> also an interesting litlle gadget
<brobostigon> zmoylan-pi: they will be back porting os3 to og pebbles.
<zmoylan-pi> taking care of their customers... they're doomed...
<brobostigon> looking after their customers is just good practice.
<brobostigon> its a rare thing.
<bashrc_> I should probably run wireshark against my server and check things
<MooDoo> having problems bashrc_ ?
<bashrc_> no, but it would be good to look for any vulnerabilities
<MooDoo> :)
<mapito> hope i get this apartment
<MooDoo> fingers crossed
<knightwise> mapito: what do you like about the place ?
<mapito> bigger than he other place..1st was studio in luxury block £1200 a month no oven just hob and microwae LOL
<mapito> this has an oven bdroom..lounge..kitchen etc..and an oven;p
<zmoylan-pi> have ac?
<mapito> yep
<mapito> but she said you have to speak to the building management company and pay some fee
<mapito> surel just goes on your electric i thought
<popey> diddledan: yeah, mad (matchstick) isn't it?
<zmoylan-pi> unless it's part of the building in which case they have to open the ducts and clear out the trekkies climbing through jeffries tubes... :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Coast Guard Day! 😃
<MooDoo> morning
<knightwise> hey JamesTait
<JamesTait> 👋 knightwise
<knightwise> jefferies tubes zmoylan-pi :)
<mapito> <mapito> my android phone is black screening now;(
<mapito> <mapito> whatsapp crashed and it asked if i want to restore history..clicked yes and black screen ever since
<mapito> * Vampire0_ is now known as Vampire0
<mapito> <mapito> rebooted ..nothing..went into recovery and it says bootup failed
<mapito> <mapito> would a factory reset help?
<mapito> anyone able to help
<brobostigon> yes, i would wipe and reflash, sounds like its fs is corrupted.
<davmor2> JamesTait: this will make you Laugh.  Wolverhampton Pay for a working Lifeboat, it is almost certainly the one up at Rhyl :D
<mapito> how can i do this brobostigon ?
<mapito> struggling to find help
<mapito> its a Motorola Moto G XT1068
<brobostigon> adb reboot recovery
<mapito> ah so i dont need this..sec
<brobostigon> do you have a custom recovery installed?
<mapito> nope
<mapito> whatsapp crashed.clicked restore history then black screen
<mapito> phone boots up logos etc..even said updating apps just now
<mapito> but i guess whatsapp still crashed and causing this?
<brobostigon> that command will just send you to the normal recovery then, you need a custom recovery to properly wipe as we described.
<brobostigon> factory reset will be the closest.
<mapito> i tried factory did nothing
<mapito> pressed power and vol down
<JamesTait> davmor2, I can't imagine there's much call for one actually in Wolverhampton. 😉
<brobostigon> does a custom recovery like cwm exist for your phone?
<JamesTait> davmor2, I watched the lip sync battles last night, btw.
<mapito> brobostigon,  would this help http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2014/general/restore-to-stock-t2873657 ?
<mapito> if i restore to stock again? its stock atm but this might wipe it and everything
<brobostigon> mapito: also can you get hold of a factory andorid image for said phone?
<JamesTait> davmor2, thank you. 😃
<mapito> yep got factory image
<brobostigon> mapito: does that page describe how to install recovery?
<davmor2> JamesTait: you enjoyed that then :)
<mapito> describes how to flash back to stock brobostigon
<JamesTait> davmor2, I did. ☺
<brobostigon> mapito: ok, use fastboot to stick it into bootloader mode, wipe from there, and reflash.
<mapito> sec
<davmor2> popey: see I find fun videos too :P
<brobostigon> mapito: there are alot more images described on that page, i would follow that, i can only describe how i would do it with a nexus.
<mapito> cant find how to get 4.4.4.
<davmor2> JamesTait: you should look up Dwain Johnson vs Jimmy Fallon,  The Rock sing Taylor Swift,  it is so wrong :)
<mapito> brobostigon,
<mapito> http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2014/general/windows-tool-moto-g-2014-xt1068-dual-t2983295
<mapito> this looks right?
<brobostigon> mapito: nominally standard adb and fastboot as come with the android sdk, should work without a problem.
<brobostigon> mapito: i presume you are using windows? i havent actually done any of this from windows before, so i cant really help as to functioning of adb and fastboot within windows.
<mapito> ;[ this sucks wish id just clicked no
<mapito> yea
<brobostigon> nominally in any case, you should be able to stick the phone into bootloader mode, wipe and reflash from there using fastboot.
<mapito> http://d-h.st/VOw
<mapito> says 5-mb yet its a few hundred k?!
<brobostigon> is that a link to a factory android image for said phone?
<mapito> ye
<zmoylan-pi> could suggest a lot of people are downloading it to fix that model of phone...
<mapito> but when i download it its a zip of a fe 100k
<brobostigon> havent motorola published an image themselves?
<mapito> not that i could see
<brobostigon> a standard CM image for mako, is about 230mb~, i would go from there as a size.
<mapito> hmm download a file in a zip and its called
<brobostigon> it should be a zip file, yes.
<mapito> RETAILDSDSALL_XT1068_4.4.4_KXB21.85-14_cid7_CFC_SVC.xml.zip.exe
<mapito> yea that doesnt seem right tho;]
<brobostigon> i agree.
<brobostigon> i wouldnt downlaod that.
<brobostigon> a zip embedded in an exe, is very suspicious.
<mapito> see this is it right = http://d-h.st/VOw that when i download isnt the right size eveb
<brobostigon> xml.zip ?
<mapito> yea
<mapito> grabbing http://click.xda-developers.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_143868241532719&key=f0a7f91912ae2b52e0700f73990eb321&libId=icx5fy7801000n4o000DA593978mrpexx&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fmoto-g-2014%2Fgeneral%2Frestore-to-stock-t2873657&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo.gl%2FNoKvOu&title=%5BRestore%20to%20Stock%5D%5BXT1068%5D%5BAll%20Dual%20Sim%20Mode%E2%80%A6%20%7C%20Moto%20G%20(2014)%20%7C%20XDA%20Forums&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo.gl%2FNoKvOu at
<mapito> m and its everal hundred mb like expected
<brobostigon> that doesnt look right either.
<mapito> delta-ota-Blur_Version.21.11.14-21.11.23.titan_retaildsds.retaildsdsall.en.03.zip.b31f6760-1d35-482b-b0d6-e59b673d049c is file
<mapito> of course gets to 72mb/120 and fails
<mapito> gah
<brobostigon> is there a cm image for your phone?
<mapito> nope:(
<mapito> 1058 but no 1068
<brobostigon> ?
<mapito> ah there is
<mapito> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Titan_Info
<mapito> but i cant get to settings so how can i enable usb debuigging?  not sure if it is atm
<brobostigon> are you in bootloader mode?
<mapito> on the phone is that ower an vol down? if so ye[
<brobostigon> does 'fastboot devices' show the device?
<mapito> think so shows zx1d22vkd AND FASTBOOT
<mapito> oops caps
<mapito> whch ust be it
<brobostigon> can you paste the exact output of that command please.
<mapito> C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot.exe devices
<mapito> ZX1D22V4KD      fastboot
<brobostigon> good good, you can follow the instructions on the CM site then.
<mapito> wicked
<brobostigon> just keep in mind, updates will be as from cm, not motorola themselves as well as you will probably want to install gapps.
<foobarry> can i root a moto g without deleting data?
<foobarry> i managed to do it on the hudl2
<mapito> hudl2 good? reviews seemed decent
<brobostigon> yes, its an option in dev options on cm.
<mapito> oh man
<mapito> i m stuck again
<brobostigon> where?
<mapito> unlocked bootloader etc but it turns off usb debugging
<mapito> and as its black screen its just stuck on i dont know how to re-enable
<brobostigon> is that after you have flashed cm?
<mapito> ah ok i put it back into  bootloader mode
<mapito> do i install recovery
<brobostigon> mapito: yes.
<brobostigon> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<mapito> hmm done that said it worked but everytime i go to recovery
<mapito> its just the ndroid on his back sayin no command
<awilkins> Hold up and power
<awilkins> When he's on his back
<foobarry> anyone heard of cf-root cf-auto-root?
<foobarry> what does it do?
<foobarry> man i hate xda-devs forum
<zmoylan-pi> you can leave out the word xda-forum there.  all forums are annoying to navigate
<mapito> oh man
<mapito> what is going on
<mapito> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzwuoj5Nhg
<mapito> i get no command every single time
<foobarry> http://nerdist.com/adorable-hitchhiking-robot-fails-to-cross-us-because-people-are-horrible/
<foobarry> hitchbot got murdered :(
<foobarry> horrific picture https://twitter.com/laurenonizzle/status/627692082522660865
<knightwise> at least its getting more press now then if it had actually arrivedf
<foobarry> whats the point without the journey?
<daftykins> they must've stolen the display etc
<knightwise> sad ... but hey
<knightwise> it happens
<foobarry> i think they beat it up and beheaded it
<knightwise> the whole press about it is more annoying
<knightwise> all the "humanity sux" posts ..
<daftykins> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/0-day-bug-in-fully-patched-os-x-comes-under-active-exploit-to-hijack-macs/
<foobarry> why did he disclose? did apple ignore him?
<daftykins> they do have a habit of it, so i hear
<mapito> hmm
<mapito> time to try this aai
<mapito> again;/
<daftykins> ?
<shauno> there was no responsible disclousure on this one
<foobarry> why ? they gain no kudos
<daftykins> ah well that's a poor move then
<shauno> no idea why.  I just noticed the original release had "At the moment it is unclear if Apple knows about this security problem or not"
<daftykins> :/
<foobarry> i read an interview with linus torvalds daughter
<foobarry> googled her role model. facepalmed
<daftykins> hmm?
<foobarry> http://opensource.com/life/15/8/patricia-torvalds-interview
<mapito> http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/help/moto-g-stuck-recovery-fails-boot-menu-t3105779
<mapito> this is EXACTLY what's hapened to my useless phone
<foobarry> cites shanley kane as a role model. this person has a troll twitter account in the name of "feminism". but is basically a hater
<foobarry> mapito: try reddit
<mapito> how
<daftykins> mapito: looked up unlocking the bootloader then?
<mapito> i have unlocked it daftykins
<daftykins> that's step #1 if you don't want to go back to where you bought it
<daftykins> alright, so flash a recovery and ROM
<mapito> but the issue i also riht when i flash a recovery image
<mapito> wit bro
<mapito> sec
<mapito> it says ok when i flsh it, also removed recovery before flashing
<foobarry> https://www.reddit.com/r/MotoG/comments/3fntrt/need_help_unbricking_a_moto_g_falcon/ ?
<mapito> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzwuoj5Nhg
<mapito> when i select recover i get the android lying on hid bck and command not found..even tho it says it flashed fine
<foobarry> what version of android
<foobarry> press power for 5 secs then tap power up
<foobarry> on the command not found screen
<mapito> was lollipop before
<mapito> wait  sec foobarry  so on the command no found screen power for 5 sec and tap power up at same time? then relese both
<mapito> and by tap..just press?
<foobarry> depends on your version
<foobarry> hold on
<foobarry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ax2DdQZVBQ
<foobarry> what v is lollipop? 5.x?
<mapito> yea
<foobarry> ok
<foobarry> hold power for 5 sec
<foobarry> press vol up after the 5 sec while still holding power
<mapito> so power 5 sec then vol up 5 sec and release on command not found screen?
<foobarry> no
<foobarry> on command not found screen
<foobarry> press and hold power for 5 secs
<mapito> hmm
<foobarry> without releasing power, press vol up for < 1 sec
<foobarry> then release both
<mapito> il try it in sec
<foobarry> 5 secs may be 2-5 secs in reality
<mapito> wont it have turned off after 5 sec
<foobarry> no, i just did it earlier today
<foobarry> to wipe cache
<mapito> did you get the command not found also then?
<foobarry> thats "normal" in stock
<mapito> but i dont get it foobarry  ive flshed the recovery part?
<foobarry> i dunno
<foobarry> maybe it didn't work
<foobarry> motorola offer an easy tool themselves
<mapito> confused;[  it says command not found but yet says ok
<mapito> they do?
<foobarry> https://www.reddit.com/r/MotoG/comments/22mimr/the_guide_to_rooting_the_motog_with_a_howto/
<foobarry> http://www.theandroidcop.com/how-to-root-motorola-moto-g/
<foobarry> lots of different ways
<mapito> im so stuck on what to do phone boots up and everthing but an app crashed and its just black screen backlight..was when whatsapp crashed and said do you want to restore history
<mapito> to do what though
<daftykins> patience grasshopper :>
<foobarry> wipe the cache and do a factory rest?
<foobarry> although it sounds like maybe just the launcher crashed
<foobarry> just do wipe cache and see if it works
<mapito> no option to wipe the cache when i get to the fastboot menu
<foobarry> i did it from teh no command screen
<foobarry> have you got past that screen yet
<mapito> nope..shall i flash recovery aain to be sure
<mapito> again
<foobarry> there are probably dedicated channels for this though
<daftykins> yip
<foobarry> we aren't the best people to ask :D
<daftykins> hey hey who's we ;)
<foobarry> the monkees
<mapito> noone talks in them(
<daftykins> you need to ask a well phrased question for someone to take interest
<foobarry> or watch a youtube vid
<mapito> i did :Z
<foobarry> mapito: you did the vol power up thing on comand not found?
<daftykins> mapito: so not like in here then ;)
<mapito> i thought i ased enough..provided a llink which was exact same issue i had
<foobarry> watch this and read all the comments
<foobarry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ax2DdQZVBQ
<mapito> just doing so now foobarry
<foobarry> if the vid doesn't work then the comments do
<foobarry> i was on 5.02 so needed the comments
<foobarry> forutantely the whole of ubuntu-uk is on holiday otday
<mapito> ;]
 * daftykins looks around the channel
<daftykins> yeah where are they!
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/O3QwVi2.png
<foobarry> extracted my steps
<MooDoo> i'm not here
<foobarry> and my sleeps http://i.imgur.com/GA3PGH9.png
<mapito> Shriyansh obsolete 4 months ago
<mapito>  +Hasher Hamza at the no command screen, hold the power button as well as the vol. up button for 5-10 secs (i use a moto g 2 running on lolliopop 5.0.1)
<mapito> hm did that
<mapito> and phone turned off and rebooted
<foobarry> not that one
<foobarry> do the one i said
<foobarry> power 2-5 secs, then hit vol up then release
<foobarry> both
<mapito> k sec:)
<mapito> got it
<mapito> yay
<mapito> wipe cache and try normal boot?
<foobarry> yes,
<mapito> nothing;(
<mapito> i guess factory reset now
<foobarry> what do u mean by nothing
<mapito> boots up shows android and motorola logo then just black screen backlit..from the crashed app i think
<mapito> howcome i still cant get into a custom recovery ROM?
<mapito> should i do factory wipe/reset now? surely wipes all settings and apps..could fix it?
<foobarry> not having seen what you did since the phone last worked...i don't know
<foobarry> but if you unlocked the bootloader you already lost your settings and apps
<mapito> ive tried flashing recovery roms but cant get anywhere with them
<mapito> oh really?
<mapito> i thought that's what it said
<mapito> but then i couldn't figure out why my phone's still doing exactly the same..after the last boot logo it hangs..ill see updating app 1 of 3 etc..then the black screen which happened after the whatsapp crash
<daftykins> you mean optimising app?
<mapito> yep
<foobarry> press and hold on the black screen?
<daftykins> i don't see how whatsapp has anything to do with this :)
<mapito> and the backlight goes off and phone turns off foobarry
<foobarry> sounds like you screwed up
<mapito> basically WhatsApp crashed righ..it then said do you wan to restore history i said yes..and then it crashed and I had this black screen
<foobarry> take it to a friendly teenage geek
<mapito> I had this black screen since nthe WhatsApp crash
<foobarry> or factory reset :D
<mapito> i did factory reset same thing gah
<daftykins> it can't have worked then, doesn't sound very reset :D
<foobarry> ensure the ROM is for the correct phone
<daftykins> yeah those things have some subtle versions i think?
<mapito> hmm
<mapito> ok
<mapito> se recovery still shows android system recovery]
<mapito> yet fastboot says the Clockwork recovery was successful
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<daftykins> allo o/
<daftykins> what's new in bigcalm's world?
<bigcalm> Diddly squat
<mapito> should i try to flash with an official 4.4.4 kitat fw and go from lollipop back to that?
<mapito> I've done factory reset/clear cache.
<daftykins> is kitkat the newest ROM you  can find?
<mapito> no, but the phone came with kitkat atm its on Lollipop and having issues;[
<brobostigon> cm12.1 definatly has issues on older devices like my old nexus 7, but works beautifully on my nexus4.
<mapito> hmm
<mapito> what to do
<mapito> i dont get why i cant get custom recovery roms to work?
<brobostigon> so you did, fastboot flash recovery recovery.img, then, fastboot reboot recovery.img, ?
<brobostigon> and you made sure the recovery image was the right one for your device.
<Azelphur> Hmm, been brought a laptop to have a look at. Turns on, lights up, screen backlight is on, nothing much else, no image on the display, just black. Any ideas?
<mapito> yea , now the links not working..tried to check i did get correct imagw
<brobostigon> on the CM wiki page for your device, there should be a link to the correct recovery image.
<mapito> recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.4.7-falcon.img
<mapito> yea
<mapito> the page is down atm
<mapito> http://clockworkmod.com/rommanager
<mapito> just getting bad gateway
<daftykins> plenty of alternatives to grab such files i reckon
<brobostigon> i would always go to official source for such things.
<mapito> just did it again, but as to fastboot reboot recovery -- no i didnt do it, was mistaken its not listed on page hm
<brobostigon> fastboot reboot recovery.img
<brobostigon> then your phone should reboot into recovery
<daftykins> yeah but i meant like CM's site or XDA forums might have mirrors etc
<mapito> command doesnt work..there's an adb reboot recovery? is that what i do?
<brobostigon> try that.
<brobostigon> recovery.img*
<daftykins> all that does is restart the device into your recovery :>
<brobostigon> btw, i do mean, by recovery.img actually replacing that with the actual filename of the recovery image you flashed.
<mapito> ya
<mapito> i did fastboot reboot recover recovery-clockwork
<brobostigon> daftykins: at which point, we can wipe and flash with the cm image and gapps.
<daftykins> yeah, i know how it works :>
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> mapito: have you been following the instructions as on the CM wiki?
<mapito> yea
<daftykins> heh
<mapito> hmm
<mapito> fastboot sees the devce but adb devices isnt showing it so i cant run th command
<mapito> argh
<brobostigon> adb only works in either recovery or in the OS itself, in bootloader mode use fastboot.
<mapito> hm right, so i've flashed that recovery-clockwork again select recovery from fastboot menu? vol down then up? this is when it ust gives me the android icon and no command
<mapito> daftykins,  any ideas?
<daftykins> i think you're rushing into things and perhaps not following the guides well
<daftykins> no way guides could mess up this much
<daftykins> but i don't know the device so not much for me to say
<mapito> ok;[
<daftykins> surely moto have some way to totally restore the image to stock?
<daftykins> i don't even know what you're trying to achieve, just fix or change ROM too :)
<mapito> just fix
<mapito> however that neds to be done change rom or go bac to kitkat
<mapito> ive tried clear cache/factory reset same issues still there
<daftykins> wasn't that after starting to flash things?
<mapito> nope
<daftykins> is it in-warranty?
<mapito> as i said whatsapp crashed and it then stuck on the black backlit screen perm
<mapito> rebooted still on it
<mapito> which was when i decided to try and see if i could fix
<mapito> nope
<daftykins> mapito: so if you follow the cyanogenmod device install guide for example, how far do you get?
<daftykins> assuming that this thing absolutely is the falcon
<mapito> after i flash the recovery image
<mapito> then i cant actually get into it
<mapito> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_titan
<mapito> step 7 complete for
<mapito> Installing recovery using fastboot
<daftykins> so it's a titan not a falcon?
<mapito> thats what the page said
<mapito> but it said the recovery image was recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.4.7-falcon.img
<daftykins> hrmm
<mapito> i using the wrong img? hmm
<daftykins> well they might not differ a lot
<daftykins> so i'm assuming you're skipping the bootloader unlock parts since you said you'd done it already
<daftykins> but how about just double check anyway?
<mapito> cant get on the page to see
<mapito> its unlocked it comes up with the warning message
<mapito> https://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager
<mapito> works
<mapito> all it has is Motorola G listed..mines a moto g xt1608
<mapito> figured must be the mg for all moto g
<mapito> but from fatboot if i boot into recovery i just get the no command
<daftykins> i don't think it's wise to guess :>
<mapito> there was only 1 listed for Motorola G
<mapito> hm
<daftykins> sure you don't mean xt1068 ?
<daftykins> dual SIM moto g 2nd generation
<daftykins> mapito: ?
<directhex> i still don't like android. maybe i'll go back to winmo
<daftykins> brave :D
<directhex> daftykins: i liked 7, hated 8, mostly over the music app. 10 on desktop has fixed music, so...
<daftykins> what was up with it?
<daftykins> i do local file playback only
 * brobostigon does like sailfishos.
<daftykins> mapito: you've died on me
<diddledan> m00
<daftykins> lo
<zmoylan-pi> *bark*
<diddledan> graham clueless alert: https://grahamcluley.com/2015/08/windows-10-adult-screensaver/
<daftykins> hrmm anyone bought motorcycle helmets before? :>
<diddledan> you're upgrading from pedal-power?
<daftykins> well, or cycle no huge difference
<daftykins> nah, full face required for downhill in wales D:
<diddledan> aah
<daftykins> though i'm on strict orders to get a normal one too
<daftykins> punishment for non-compliance could be worse than a crash without wearing one
<diddledan> eep
<bittin> Firefox for iOS is released to the public in 1-3 weeks someone whispered in my irc
<diddledan> ooh
<diddledan> I wonder how they're wrangling that
<diddledan> previously they've said "no" due to apple's policies stipulating that third-party browsers use the webkit engine
<diddledan> afaict anywsho
<zmoylan-pi> you duct tape the friendly rasp pi to the back of your iphone... :-)
<bittin> diddledan: it is using Webkit but its good if you use FF on the desktop for syncing bookmarks etc
<diddledan> this looks silly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr_5U4y6EG8
<mp_se> hey guys, does anyone have experience with connection laptop on two monitors. I can't make launcher to be visible on both monitors..
<daftykins> mp_se: can you give more detail?
<mp_se> I'm using gnome, ubuntu 14.04.
<mp_se> two monitors, one via vga 23" and the second 22" via hdmi
<mp_se> I need those two status bars (up - with Applications and Places, and bottom - opened programs) to be visible on the second monitor also
<mp_se> in display settings I've selected Launcher placement to be All displays
<mp_se> but it still shows only on one
<mp_se> I can move from one to another, but not on both
<daftykins> ah no idea about gnome
<daftykins> tried, at a guess, #gnome ?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-05
<mapito> hey all
<mapito> hi zmoylan-pi
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<MooDoo> howdy all
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<MooDoo> :)
<nucc11> anybody using 2FA on their SSH server? do you know a linux GUI client that can do 2FA ?
<nucc11> i mean for SFTP
<popey> does it have to be gui?
<nucc11> yea, meant for a normal person
<popey> oh
<nucc11> i myself am fine with sftp on the cli
<popey> well I use a python program called 2fa.py which could easily be wrapped in a gui
<nucc11> is it this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~toykeeper/+junk/2fa ??
<popey> yes
<nucc11> ah, Cyberduck does support 2FA :)
<nucc11> problem solved
<foobarry> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33772261
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<foobarry> i don't understand why it isn't a breach of copyrigth law to use the leaked hackingteam code?
<popey> because it isnt
<foobarry> "When Joe Greenwood, of cybersecurity firm 4Armed, saw that source code for the programme had been dumped online by hackers, he couldn't resist experimenting with it."
<foobarry> why not?
<popey> just like it's not copyright infringement to watch a movie you didnt pay for
<popey> it's copyright infringement to _distribute_ the code or movie
<popey> but distribute != use
<popey> which is why you generally don't get prosecuted for downloading a film or computer software, but might for re-distributing it, if you distribute to enough people to get noticed
<foobarry> it is breaking a law though
<popey> what law?
<foobarry> to download without permission of the copyright holder. unauthorised downloading and use
<foobarry> just checking
<popey> copying is allowed for the purposes of news reporting and critique
<popey> and you just linked to bbc news :)
<foobarry> which is permitted by the copyright holder
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Work Like A Dog Day! 😃
<popey> not the way I read it
<foobarry> " Downloading a song, film or television programme without paying for it is a breach of copyright. In the UK, the Copyright, Designs and Patents Act 1988 currently protects copyrighted materials and if you download or distribute copyrighted files without permission you could potentially face a civil action for thousands of pounds of damages"
<foobarry> civil not criminal law
<nucc11> well, the BBC article is useless.
<foobarry> although finding the chapter and verse seems difficult. tends to talk about making a copy, etc
<nucc11> no info about what flaws are exploited, or what someone can do to avoid being hacked like that
<nucc11> i just might wind up buying an iphone… it seems to actually be the most secure of the mobile OSes
<foobarry> your phone would need to be rooted first
<foobarry> nucc11: lol
<nucc11> foobarry: that was only for iphones.
<nucc11> androids as far as the news of the hacking team leaks go, could be hacked without being rooted
<nucc11> ios was the only one which was mostly impenetrable if it wasn't rooted
<brobostigon> every system has flaws, every system has bugs and can be hacked, no system is totallly safe.
<nucc11> brobostigon: of course. but speaking in relative terms, android appears to be tbe most porus.
<nucc11> porous :p
<foobarry> depends how you use it.
<brobostigon> well, it in my mind, has a good balence between security and freedom, if you use abit of logic, it is nominally fairly safe, like any system, you use abit of logic and use obvious security, like not downloading silly email attachments etc.
<foobarry> it is the closest mobile OS to windows XP though
<foobarry> people downloading random kernels and apks without consideration
<brobostigon> for example, a program like tasker, would be basiclly impossible on IOS.
<foobarry> wild west
<brobostigon> some people do that yes, and i thank thats plain stupid.
<nucc11> anyway, that's one consideration. the other one is battery life, and actual perceived performance.
<nucc11> but no need to start a flamewar.
<foobarry> well there's always ubuntu mobile
<nucc11> worse battery life
<nucc11> limited app support.
<foobarry> i thought we were talkign security
<nucc11> ubuntu is untested, so you can't make any credible statements about it's security
<nucc11> it's still too niche right now
<nucc11> unless you're proposing security through obscurity
<davmor2> JamesTait: EASY!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlDdcCzKjsc   also if dogs worked as hard as we do I'd be impressed ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, they have to work harder - those touch screen phones are difficult to use without opposable thumbs!
<davmor2> JamesTait: that why with all have cats though, well that and to steal the cravendale obviously
<davmor2> MooDoo: this morning I have jump the line but obviously that leads into banana boat song because of "the movie"
<awilkins> They should so totally do Cats vs Cows on those ads
<awilkins> And then Cat-team-up-with-Cows to take on the Humans
<brobostigon> anyone have an og pebble, who can test my new watchface in a few weeks time?
<MooDoo> davmor2: van halen for me
<davmor2> well that was fun
<davmor2> I discovered how to break virgin
<knightwise> afternoon
<brobostigon> hi knightwise
<nucc11> davmor2:  how?
<foobarry> on reddit?
<foobarry> sorry, bit rude :Z
<davmor2> scp a copy of an iso from your home server from your website rather than intranet
<nucc11> you break your router?
<davmor2> nucc11: no just overloaded it I think
<nucc11> so you were exaggerating
<nucc11> check and make sure it's not buffer-bloat
<davmor2> nucc11: no it took out the internet for me :)
<nucc11> it took out your router. likely due to packet queuing.
<foobarry> haven't heard buffer bloat since the digg days
<davmor2> nucc11: probably
<nucc11> personally, i set the TXqueue lenght on all the interfaces on my router to 100
<nucc11> assuming the router did not crash and reboot, it's more likely the packets were being queued unfairly in favour of the large download
<nucc11> and other connections were simply timing out due to packet loss
<nucc11> especially considering virgin media's pitiful upload speeds
<davmor2> nucc11: well when I say it took out the internet it stopped the download of the iso too
<nucc11> then likely the router crashed
<davmor2> nucc11: the minute I switched to internal network is transferred in seconds
<nucc11> or you got throttled to nothingness
<davmor2> nucc11: :)
<nucc11> internal network is probably gigabit
<davmor2> nucc11: yeap
<nucc11> there's no contention there, so you can't even compare the two.
<ujjain> how does active directory actually work? you specify a domain
<ujjain> how does it know to which hostnames to connect?
<ujjain> dns resolution or...?
<MooDoo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Directory
<davmor2> ujjain: you always miss "MAGIC" everything is done by magic
<Laney> omg GBBO tonight
<ujjain> how can I get all the Active-Diretory servers for a domain?
<davmor2> ujjain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<ujjain> yeah, that doesn't really help much, it's about finding out which domain controlelrs exist
<ujjain> to find out if connectivity is good
<ujjain> between them
<ujjain> because now it works like 60% of the time, 40% of the time timeouts
<ujjain> I'd like to compile a list of all available domain controllers from the linux server
<ujjain> and like run nc -w1 ... on the port to see if it's available
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: morning dude
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<bigcalm> 14.04.3 is out.  What's there left for you to do?
<davmor2> bigcalm: WOT
<popey> party
<davmor2> bigcalm: where did you get that from
<bigcalm> davmor2: I've been running do-release-upgrade on my VMs all morning and it's giving me 14.04.3
<davmor2> bigcalm: hmmmm it shouldn't it isn't released till it is through testing
<davmor2> bigcalm: 14.04.3 is released on thursday
<bigcalm> snafu2 ~ $ ssh proliant
<bigcalm> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-61-generic x86_64)
<bigcalm> That's my physical microserver
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh dear
<bigcalm> Who's head will now roll?
<bigcalm> davmor2: anyway. So now that 14.04.3 is out, you can come to the LUG tonight :D
<davmor2> bigcalm: it isn't out and I'm still testing it
<bigcalm> Crikey, cutting it fine
<bigcalm> Or is that always the way?
<davmor2> bigcalm: You start testing on Monday find any installer issues, then there is a last spin up the day before
<bigcalm> Okay
<foobarry> anyone used twython twitter bot?
<davmor2> bigcalm: I know why, it has installed 14.04.2 + all updates, which is effectively 14.04.3
<bigcalm> davmor2: it's the ISO that drops on Thursday then?
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeap
<bigcalm> Gotcha
<mapito> can someone see if this wors for them ; https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzr0qvz6uRerOGRfOEptU2p0ZkU/view its android lollipop files i need for flashing
<mapito> but everytime i try and dl off google drive it fails before finishing;[
<popey> willcooke: http://order-order.com/2015/08/05/ee-recall-exploding-death-chargers/
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Good job they'd run out before I got one
<popey> hah
<davmor2> 1
<popey> cheapo batteries are terrible - non shocker
<shauno> tomorrow is .3 ?
<popey> ya
<shauno> hm.  timing is almost funny.  microserver thingie arrived today
<mapps> what a hassle
<mapps> to move my broadband i have to go there with my new rental agreement
<mapps> and pay another £50 activation fee
<mapps> seems fair
<diddledan> shauno: new micro server! \o/
<zmoylan-pi> how much would it cost to start as a new customer>
<shauno> gotta admit, totally confused so far.  if I define an array in it's raid thingie, I still just see the physical disks in the ubuntu installer
<jpds> shauno: Yep
<jpds> shauno: Wait, what brand of RAID is it?
<shauno> whatever's built into the machine, hp smart array something
<diddledan> hp I would guess
<shauno> pretty convinced this is going to go horribly wrong.  with two disks in raid1, I should be addressing a single logical volume, not two physical volumes
<diddledan> shauno: is it not listed under a different device file?
<shauno> I don't see it in the partitioning widget in the installer, no
<popey> thats not proper raid
<popey> I'd use linux md raid over that
<shauno> I did try that first, but it failed to install grub
<popey> did you make a separate /boot ?
<popey> actually grub2 may not need that
<shauno> not a /boot, but I did put the OS in the first 20GB, because I know I have a 2tb limit
<diddledan> shauno: does /dev/cciss/ exist? that's where one of the hp smart array drivers put the array
<diddledan> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/cciss.4.html
<diddledan> really need to figure out what card it's using tho
<shauno> it doesn't appear to (I'm still in the installer, so .. drivers?)
<shauno> bah, just tried with a /boot and it did the same
<daftykins> don't you have to install mdadm in the live session to see such arrays as a single unit?
<daftykins> when it's the desktop ISO
<shauno> I'm using the -server dialog-basd one
<shauno> I have less and less idea what's going on though.  it seems /boot can't be on the array?
<daftykins> hrmm
<shauno> I dunno.  if I follow the instructions grub doesn't install.  and if I follow the instructions to use the hardware raid, I don't get raid.  that's all I've got so far
<daftykins> oh this is the little toy microserver, interesting
<shauno> yeah
<daftykins> i'd keep the OS off an array personally :D
<shauno> on my dell I just set the array in perc, the installer sees one disk and I install on it
<daftykins> never played with one of those though, but as popey says perhaps RAID off and just let Linux handle it would be best
<davmor2> shauno: which instructions are you following and for what version of ubuntu
<daftykins> yeah but that's a proper controller
<shauno> yeah, I'm trying "let linux handle it" at the moment, that's the version that leaves me with no grub
<daftykins> but you have some BIOS config fighting it perhaps
<shauno> davmor2: using https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html and 14.04.2
<daftykins> is it even an up to date BIOS?
<davmor2> shauno: what happens if you try a standard install initially to ensure that everything works?
<shauno> (and sneaking a peek at debian's equivalent docs too, since I know most the serverguide is just copied verbatim from one release to the next)
<davmor2> shauno: and is raid setup in the bios
<shauno> I turned it back off in HP's stuff
<shauno> bah.  tried to do everything perfecly normally (guided lvm), it won't boot from that either
<daftykins> the BIOS is the newest? :>
<daftykins> i bet there's some gotcha setting
<SuperEngineer> Yesterday morning an nVidia update appeared in update list, was duly downloaded, installed itself without problem.
<SuperEngineer> Yesterday evening on when starting PC, it got to log on, it logged on & went straight back to log on screen [no error shown] - would *not* go to desktop
<SuperEngineer> I had no problem when reverting previous kernel ;)  Tonight I reinstalled the latest image [.61] - all ok again.
<SuperEngineer> I put that last lot up here just in case it helps someone.
<SuperEngineer> [noticed one odd thing in reverting to previous kernel... Steam claimed I had no games installed!  No prob now back to  .61
<daftykins> 3.19 ?
<SuperEngineer> 3.13.0-61
<daftykins> ah so 14.04
<SuperEngineer> & it was definitely the nVidia update that did it [no other update done] - my guess it is that it was trying to send display to my hdmi [TV & "2nd monitor"]
<SuperEngineer> daftykins, yup 14.04
<shauno> well, it looks like I'm getting somewhere.  I noticed the auto-lvm thingie created a 1MB 'biosgrub' partition at the start of the disk, so I did the same
<SavageWolf> Anyone know about Nvidia GPUs?
<daftykins> more specifically?
<daftykins> what's your actual support question? :)
<SavageWolf> I'm just wondering if the GT 540M is still supported.
<SavageWolf> Like, if the drivers and whatnot are still supposed to work.
<daftykins> that sounds like an optimus laptop inclusion, and yes
<daftykins> likely you'll want to install at least nvidia-331 along with nvidia-prime
<SavageWolf> I'm having this issue: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=201716 (which isn't really Mint specific) and I'm not sure whether it's due to a hardware fault, the card being too old, or what.
<daftykins> so you're running Mint and asking for help in here 'cause the Mint channel on spotchat is no use, or?
<daftykins> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SavageWolf> The problem isn't specific to Mint and it occurred back when I was using Ubuntu.
<daftykins> that's not what i asked
<ali1234> SavageWolf: that is a bug in the game, or in nvidia driver
<daftykins> yeah so you're talking about using bumblebee which is the ancient implementation for optimus
<daftykins> use something old, gonna have problems
<ali1234> there should be another error close by
<SavageWolf> Oh, is there something new that replaced Bumblebee?
<ali1234> but it won't be helpful
<daftykins> yeah i just said, nvidia-prime
<daftykins> but yeah, Mint has its' own problems
<ali1234> i have triggered those types of error purely from software with opengl
<ali1234> and with just a normal desktop GPU
<SavageWolf> Anyway, I'm waiting for a reply on the forum, I just asked here because "is this card too old" seems like something quick and easy to answer that someone up-to-date with things would know.
<daftykins> what forum?
<ali1234> i use a GTX 780 - it can still crash
<SavageWolf> The mint support forum I linked earlier.
<ali1234> you cuod try the channel for nvidia driver as well
<SavageWolf> Could something like this be caused by high memory load, come to think of it?
<ali1234> i think it's #nvidia
<ali1234> it is always quiet there though
<ali1234> not this cannot be caused by high load
<ali1234> it is a bug and only a bug
<SavageWolf> Anyway, how does this prime thing work, does it give you a button to press to switch cards?
<daftykins> wouldn't be a very stable system if load caused such issues :P
<daftykins> look it up
<SavageWolf> Anyway, I'll try this nvidia-prime thing, thanks.
<daftykins> SavageWolf: sorry but you should seek your own distros support
<SavageWolf> Okay, okay.
<ali1234> technically all support is off topic for this channel, no?
<daftykins> *shrug*
<daftykins> just annoys me the Mint, elementary and even CentOS users that come in #ubuntu
<daftykins> when in the above case this one was not even on the right network ;)
<ali1234> i can understand it for #ubuntu
<ali1234> but this isn't #ubuntu
<daftykins> i don't really know what the purpose of the region specific channels is at all
<ali1234> personally i think we should help mint users when we can
<daftykins> that's nice :)
<ali1234> http://www.element14.com/community/docs/DOC-64259/l/atmel-cad-library-for-cadsoft-eagle-software
<ali1234> how annoying
<ali1234> luckily you can just hide the thing that prevents you from downloading using the inspector
<davmor2> I think we should help any user the best we can, unless it's MooDoo he should just know better
<ali1234> the way i see it if we chase them off they're never going to switch from mint to ubuntu...
<bittin> https://pastie.se/ea31004a wtf people
 * zmoylan-pi raises hand with os/2 question... :-)
<daftykins> do we want them to switch?
<ali1234> i don't
<daftykins> bittin: no thanks
<bittin> daftykins: what?
<ali1234> but i'd be happy if everyone just kept on using windows
<daftykins> sharing silly links
<bittin> ah
<ali1234> since when did RS have free delivery?
<zmoylan-pi> since they assumed your place was one of their storage units as it has so much gear in it? :-)
<ali1234> ha
<davmor2> ali1234: it's happens automatically on your millionth purchase
<ali1234> what's this, dark souls on humble bundle?
<davmor2> ali1234: probably just trying to keep up with competition and upped their price slightly but then you think oh but there is no p&p so I save x.p
<ali1234> nobody else does free delivery though
<ali1234> rapid does if you spend like £50
<shauno> I'm surprised they didn't already?  farnell give me free next-day over 20eur, and I'm not even in the same country
<ali1234> farnell is in every country
<shauno> we have a web storefront here, but it's always shipped from the UK or the netherlands
<shauno> which is why I was surprised their next-day really is next-day, let alone free
<shauno> (next-day tends to be a euphamism for 3-5 days here)
<davmor2> ali1234: that's my point.  You look at rs lets say X is £10 but on amazon X is £8.50 but £2 p&p all of a sudden you are better off going to rs
<ali1234> yes but nothing on RS is £10
<ali1234> it's all surface mount resistors that cost 0.01p
<davmor2> ali1234: it was just a let's say :)
<ali1234> which is why they used to have a minimum order
<ali1234> but apparently they dont now
<ali1234> i only go to RS for stuff i literally can't get anywhere else
<ali1234> for example i'm trying to buy some ATTINY24 in soic-14 packages
<ali1234> i guess you are right, they need to compete with the chinese sellers on amazon and ebay
<davmor2> ali1234: I would assume that they would need to round up to the nearest real denomination for a sale anyway so if you get 1 0.01p item, they would have to charge you a 1p at a guess
 * zmoylan-pi pictures the poor staff navigating warehouse size of one storing ark in indiana jones movie looking for 1 x .01p part... :-)
<shauno> heh, they just come on huge reels
<shauno> so it's not so much finding them, more likely just annoying them by having them snip 10 off the end of a tape, rather than just throwing a box in the trolley
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> so more like the scene were indy is fleeing the giant rock then when one of the reels is dislodged :-D
<ali1234> snip off 10 and put it in an anti-static bag, print a label, and stick it on the bag
<shauno> that said, the ones coming in tubes have bugged the familyfriendly out of me.  I don't have drawers that'll fit them
 * diddledan plays with shauno's familyfriendlies
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> hint: there is no word or phrase I won't try to convert into a euphemism :-D
<shauno> pft.  you're still avoiding the pub tomorrow
<daftykins> diddledan's skipping out on your first ever meet up? :(
<daftykins> diddledan: poor show!
<shauno> lol, you tell him!
 * daftykins continues to boo as he takes his empties down to the kitchen
<shauno> I'm just not sure what to do in southampton for an evening.  we've only ever driven straight through to the ferry terminal before
<zmoylan-pi> oooh, my sister used to work in southampton driving new vehicles off the transporters bringing them in.
<shauno> well, I wasn't looking for a job so much, I only have ~8 hours
<zmoylan-pi> meant she had a driving licence for all types of vehicles except tracked vehicles which got funny looks every time she was pulled over
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> well soton has to have *something* of worth, right? right?
<daftykins> stroll in the black forest if that's the name?
<shauno> I think that's a cake?
<shauno> diddledan: there's cake!
<daftykins> new forest!
<daftykins> there y'go
<diddledan> OMG!
<diddledan> CAKE!
<daftykins> go for a slice of black forest in the new forest
<diddledan> there is a black forest, too, but I don't know where
<daftykins> oh yeah amazingstoke is only up the road
<diddledan> or maybe it's black country?
<daftykins> damn it diddledan i demand you attend!
<shauno> I thought black forest was germany
<zmoylan-pi> http://www.nerdydaytrips.com/
<shauno> lol
<shauno> well, I arrive about 5pm and have to be out at the crack of dawn the next day.  so not so much day trips, just .. I guess food and beer :)
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-06
<ali1234> why is mysql hanging when trying to load a 9mb sql dump?
<shauno> you looked at it funny?
<diddledan> ali1234: maybe you dumped it wrong :-p
<ali1234> i think it's just going really slow
<ali1234> argh
<diddledan> mysqldump normally combines each table's entire data into a single INSERT clause meaning that if there's a large dataset it will either go slow or die
<ali1234> so here is a puzzle: 2 _ _ _ _ 5 = 2015 <- fill in the blanks
<ali1234> it took me far too long
<diddledan> ali1234: it's a date?
<ali1234> no it's an equation
<diddledan> aah
<shauno> 2010+5  ?
<ali1234> correct
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> you went all Countdown on it, didn't you
<ali1234> yes
<diddledan> I had 2020 - 5 :-p
<shauno> well now, that'd be wrong
<diddledan> I suck
<daftykins> but but
<diddledan> I might install a honeypot ubuntu 15.10 and invite people to play with my wily
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> (I spent all evening thinking that one up!)
<knightwise> morning peeps
<shauno> "morning" might be a slight exageration there
<knightwise> shauno: where ?
<mapps> hi all]
<mapps> flashed my phone it said successful but still wont work
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning davmor2
<MooDoo> :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka classic today The Passenger Iggy Pop
<MooDoo> I've just got on essential 70;s
<zmoylan-pi> love that tune, used to be the theme music of a show on c4
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fresh Breath Day! 😃
 * foobarry sings teh quantum leap theme song
<JamesTait> Oh boy!
<zmoylan-pi> ziggy get me out of here
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cChbA9mX1s
<JamesTait> Harsh, davmor2. 😉
<davmor2> JamesTait: you only say that because it's now stuck in your head
<JamesTait> True.
<davmor2> JamesTait: I could of brought out this old beauty instead https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MV_Ef33KXI
<JamesTait> That's not the version I remember singing. 😝
<JamesTait> 🎜 Trebor mints are a minty bit stronger, Stick 'em up your bum and they last a bit longer. 🎜
<zmoylan-pi> polo mints if you don't want to interrupt your farting... :-p
<JamesTait> Ha!
<zmoylan-pi> or lose the cat to a richochet...
<davmor2> JamesTait: that's the version from the school playground though :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, that's about my level. 😉
<davmor2> JamesTait: by the way well done on making that channel friendly it's not quite the version I remember from school, but maybe your school was a little more behaviourally mature than ours :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<bittin> yo
<bigcalm> They go up and down
<foobarry> weren't they also nice mint biscuits
<davmor2> bigcalm: you forgot they spin right round baby right round like a record baby right round, right round :)
<bigcalm> U+2713 is meant to be for the UTF8 tick ✓
<bigcalm> How do I actually type that without having to use copy/paste?
<jpds> Ctrl-Shift-U 2713 space
<mgdm> i had it mapped to a compose key sequence for a while
<mgdm> ah, yes, that's it
<bigcalm> jpds: wow, thanks
<bigcalm> Weird
<jpds> 2714 is a slightly bolder tick
<bigcalm> Until muscle memory ticks in, copy/paste might be a quicker option ;)
<popey> yeah, I just google for it and copy/paste
<foobarry> ✓
<foobarry> ✔
<foobarry> difficult if you are missing digits or limbs
<popey> oh, George Cole died..
<popey> and instantly someone breaks his wikipedia page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Cole_(actor)
<foobarry> | death_date = {{Death date and age|2015|8|6|df=y}}
<zmoylan-pi> i always liked flash harrys music on st. trinians... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEyRVWpSYoo
<foobarry> what is the df=y
<foobarry> popey: do you have wikipedia login?
<foobarry> they need ..
<foobarry> oh its fixed now
<popey> I think I did make one some time ago, but never really used it
<foobarry> me too
<foobarry> like 15 yrs ago
<popey> "(Tag: removal of Category:Living People)"
<popey> :(
<zmoylan-pi> i tried to make one correction and it was unfixed instantly so i gave up on it
<awilkins> Anyone know of a simple way of producing animated object graph diagrams (preferably by writing text source code that describes the graph and how you want it represented)
<mgdm> I was going to say graphviz, until you said animated
<zmoylan-pi> is there a way to record a spread sheet...
<awilkins> Record what about it
<zmoylan-pi> can't you animate a graph on a spreadsheet?
<awilkins> Don't mean charts
<awilkins> Mean graph (as in nodes and edges)
<zmoylan-pi> ah, my bad, sorry
<bigcalm> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> Error: unresolvable <alias> to isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<bigcalm> lubotu3: is it out yet?
<bigcalm> Humm, wonder what the command was
<diddledan> bigcalm: you got it right
<diddledan> bigcalm: seems the bot is broke
<davmor2> bigcalm: don't make me hurt you
 * bigcalm tickles davmor2
 * davmor2 reminds bigcalm he's not ticklish and all your doing is rubbing my sweaty pits  ;)
<bigcalm> Gah
<diddledan> mm, sweaty pits
<diddledan> wait
<diddledan> I read that wrong
<diddledan> :-p
<bigcalm> I can smell overly ripe banana. It's not making my afternoon pleasant
<zmoylan-pi> locate the over ripe banana and drink it :-)
<bigcalm> Ew
<bigcalm> That would be way beyond ripe
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: this isn't a text adventure game you know ;)
<bigcalm> davmor2: some times, I do wonder
<davmor2> haha
<zmoylan-pi> i
 * zmoylan-pi wields +2 sword
<popey> Go north
<popey> You have died.
<zmoylan-pi> death by grue
<davmor2> Go south
<davmor2> You too have died
<bigcalm> Has anybody worked out what a grue is?
<foobarry> yes
<zmoylan-pi> no one alive has
<popey> hah
<foobarry> its in my cellar
<bigcalm> Apart the baddie/goodie in Despicable Me
<foobarry> but its dark down there
<popey> no one undigested has
<bigcalm> Heh
<foobarry> its also japanese glue
<zmoylan-pi> we could search for it's poo...
<popey> that's lacist!
<bigcalm> foobarry: nice
<foobarry> i think grue only appear in the dark
<foobarry> it is dark here
<foobarry> light lamp
<foobarry> what with?
<foobarry> light lamp with match
<foobarry> you don't have a match
<davmor2> I am plastic you are glue
<foobarry> it is dark here
<foobarry> you were eaten by a grue
<foobarry> anti grue: http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/7/70/DOMOKUN.gif/revision/latest?cb=20110616103837
<popey> need more IF games on ubuntu touch
 * zmoylan-pi looks at c64 and zx emulator on java phone...
<davmor2> popey: https://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Qt
<popey> blimey thats old
<popey> said the old guy
<diddledan> popey: you're only as old as the person you're feeling (lucky them)
<diddledan> which I guess means blind folk vary in age throughout the day?
<foobarry> to usb OTG work on all android devices?
<foobarry> i can plug my usb stick into my tablet/phone etc and play movies
<diddledan> wow that nethack qt port is for qt3!?!
<diddledan> ancient
<popey> not all
<foobarry> all recent?
<popey> some don't have enough power to the port
<popey> no, friend of mine tried a usb otg cable on his brand new device and it didnt have enough to power a hub
<popey> which was awesome, because my ubuntu phone did :)
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AlanPope/posts/1QbQ27fHGuU
<popey> :)
<popey> #endmeeting
<popey> oops
<popey> new toy arrives tomorrow! http://shop.pimoroni.com/products/picade
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> USB hubs *shudder*
<daftykins> i thought we left those behind years ago ;)
<popey> technically it was a card reader
<daftykins> hrmm
<directhex> daftykins: everyone needs moar ports. my macbook only has 2 usb
<daftykins> nah
<popey> i have 2x8port hubs here
<popey> also 7 port usb charger
<daftykins> does it charge 7 things at once, poorly?
<popey> no, it charges 7 things at once really well
<daftykins> :O amazing, is it huge capacity?
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Charging-Desktop-Station-SmartIC-Technology/dp/B00L2SBZ80
<popey> its that
<daftykins> oh for home wired
<popey> handy when you have 4 tablets and 6 phones on your desk
<popey> 7 phones
<daftykins> :)
<popey> right, off to forage for food
<popey> ttfn
<daftykins> mmm i need to do that, seems to be nothing in the house D:
<bigcalm> Oo, only an hour left to the day
 * mgdm has 18 minutes left, but then a bike ride
<daftykins> is launchpad not meant to allow you to see multiple versions of a package via "apt-cache policy" ?
<daftykins> i thought when a newer version came along you could still see the previous one listed
<daftykins> well, even official repos for that matter
<directhex> apt only supports one version of a package per repo
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> where 'version' = being named the same?
<daftykins> not version numbers
<directhex> daftykins: i don't know of a repo manager which will generate a Packages file with multiple Package: foo entries with different versions in
<directhex> they're all latest-only
<directhex> for a given Packages file (which is a repo)
<daftykins> ah ok, so it's solely when there's two repos with the same package and different versions thereof that i get multiple entries
<directhex> yeah
<daftykins> thanks :D
<mapito> apartment sorted..deposit paid;D phone still borked
<mapito> got a pool on roof and squash courts;D but phone seems to be screwed cant wipe user data/cache says failed
<daftykins> is that the proper custom recovery starting now, or the stock one?
<daftykins> you kinda disappeared the moment i started to take an interest ;P
<diddledan> fruit pastels sound like a good idea
<daftykins> mmm i had some wine gums the other night
<daftykins> i swear the bags are shrinking
<mapito> h sorry daftykins  had work
<mapito> well its still normal recovery..when fastboot is saying flash successful its not quite true..seems to be a problem with otherboard/eemc
<mapito> phone displays error failed when wing cache..sec il find post..happened to loads
<mapito> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770611
<mapito> exactly same=[
<Azelphur> Anyone got any ideas on how I'd initiate a video call from the command line, using any protocol?
<Azelphur> somewhat sadly, the only way I have found to do this so far is Skype, nothing else seems to support it
<brobostigon> isnt there a cli xmpp client, that connects to v4l for webcam for example?
<Azelphur> no clue, that's why I'm asking :)
<brobostigon> its an idea anyway to explore.
<lopta> What's an xmpp?
<Azelphur> lopta: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP
<Azelphur> brobostigon: true
<brobostigon> lolz v.infinity
<brobostigon> Azelphur: someone must have though about it before.
<lopta> Azelphur: Thanks
 * diddledan watching xmen days of future past
<ali1234> Azelphur: you can use gstreamer if command line is acceptable on both ends
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/601z06isymtw755/IMG_20150806_225243.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> proper new tires thrown on the bike ahead of the Wales trip :O
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-07
<daftykins> crikey, the Amazon FireTV is on offer
<daftykins> runs Kodi nicely that thing (XBMC)
 * diddledan has a flash sale: you can look at my junk for pennies!
 * diddledan flashes
<diddledan> that was a taster
 * zmoylan-pi goes to kitchen to get forks to poke both my eyes out...
<diddledan> need some eyebleech?
<zmoylan-pi> who said that?
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<foobarry> i tried to pay paypal friends and family with my CC last night. they tried to charge 86p for the privilege
<popey> what's paypal F&F?
<foobarry> does this mean if i pay for goods on ebay with paypal using my cc , the same charge applies? i hadn't noticed it
<foobarry> paypal F&F lets you pay people without the 3.5% handling charge
<foobarry> you owe your mate £20 , you pay F&F , nobody loses paypal commission
<nucc1> whenever you use a CC, charges are inevitable
<nucc1> if you use a direct debit to your bank account, the fees are less or nonexistent
<foobarry> however i don't think i am charged when using paypal and my cc to buy on ebay
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<nucc1> foobarry: ebay eats the cost.
<foobarry> maybe not much longer if they are separate again
<foobarry> or its a purchase of goods rather than money transfer
<nucc1> foobarry: they probably will still eat it, as do many sites which accept CCs
<mgdm> I think it's only if you use a CC - a debit card probably wouldn't do that </speculation>
<foobarry> jsut got a refund on a bag that didn't arrive
<foobarry> they sent 2, neither arrived
<nucc1> this is why i always use signed-for on my ebay sales
 * popey has two things arriving today \o/
<foobarry> from china
<popey> one is via DPD so I know it will be here between 12:26 and 13:26
<nucc1> Dread Pirate Delivery :p
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<davmor2> foobarry: It's almost certainly only separating as a tax or legal loophole/requirement
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Particularly Preposterous Packaging Day! 😃
 * bashrc_ notices that the open source firechat on my phone appears not to be the same thing as the firechat often mentioned
<davmor2> JamesTait: Dude it was Precise Pangolin goes to show how much attention you pay
<JamesTait> davmor2, Precise Pangolin has Particularly Preposterous Packaging?
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzEBLa3PPk
<JamesTait> "You hum it son, I'll play it."
<davmor2> popey, JamesTait, MooDoo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhOeG-uTJxw  :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: love those adverts lol caused a lot of problems in our local school that :) "You've been tangoed" SLAP! lol
<awilkins> Double ruptured eardrums in some cases
<awilkins> Hence the replacement with the snog version
<awilkins> sqlite3 : my string column contains quotes, any way to get the command line program to output the value without the escaped quotes?
<foobarry> so basically donald trump is farage
<foobarry> someone for the media to get completely excited and obsessed over
<nucc1> foobarry: in trump's case, he does have the bragging right of being a billionaire
<nucc1> you know how easily people go: if he's a billionaire, he must be smart
<brobostigon> does that also mean, being a billionaire gives you the right to be a nutter as a day job?
<nucc1> no,
<nucc1> but of course, 50% of the world is below 100 IQ
<brobostigon> in his case, my example applies.
<bashrc_> Trump seems like the ideal oligarch to run the US
<bashrc_> if you think of all the things wrong with the US they're pretty much emodied in Trump
<foobarry> i don't know anything about him, but as he seems like an attention seekr, i'm not going to find out
<popey> this sums up the difference between UK and US
<popey> someone else said this recently.
<nucc1> recap please?
<popey> "An American sees their neighbour with a Rolls Royce and wants one, a UK person sees a neighbour with a Rolls Royce and wants them to die in a fire".
<popey> Americans love successful people
<nucc1> oh, yea lol
<nucc1> or they go on a "raise taxes on the rich" tirade
<foobarry> americans have been sold the idea that sucess=money and they can all get it and they all deserve it
<bashrc_> having done engineering stuff on expensive cars, I can testify to their scarily low build quality
<mgdm> I've heard it said that Mercs aren't particularly well put together
<foobarry> which ones?
<foobarry> i would expect bentleys and RR to be v well built
<zmoylan-pi> expect...
<bashrc_> you'd expect wrong
<foobarry> [citation needed]
<bashrc_> in my experience people who buy those cars really are just paying for the brand. The actual quality is no better than the cheapest vehicles
<nucc1> bashrc_: i don't agree with you.
<foobarry> they are totally different machines though
<nucc1> you don't even need to go as high as a bentley. compare a Ford Fiesta with a Mercedes C class.
<foobarry> down to the hand stitched leather
<bigcalm> Considering a VM Passat estate for my next car. Are they well built?
<popey> generally, yeah.
<foobarry> built by robots innit
<popey> i used to love my Mercedes C200
<nucc1> foobarry: success == money. it has always been this way (money is today's social currency)
<popey> was one of the best company cars I ever had
<nucc1> foobarry: robots work better than humans.
<bigcalm> I love my 407, but it's got too many interconnected electrical systems that mean if something goes wrong, it messes up the whole car
<directhex> you wanna talk electrical systems messing up cars? :p
<directhex> i drive a volt!
<popey> hah
<nucc1> popey: you drive a mercedes and you instantly understand why they command a premium price.
<mgdm> directhex: does it have a charger like this? :) https://twitter.com/TeslaMotors/status/629305813912326146
<directhex> mgdm: is that tesla's steel penis?
<directhex> yes
<mgdm> directhex: delicately put, yes
<directhex> the answer is "no, it doesn't"
<zmoylan-pi> so even if the volt becomes intelligent it will need to keep humans around to tend to it...
<Myrtti> Volvo ♥
<bigcalm> A Volvo might be an option. Sadly, Hayley thinks that the tail end is ugly
<popey> I <3 my volvo
<bigcalm> Is it still alive?
<bigcalm> Hey, I can say this now...
<bigcalm> It's the RAT next month
<popey> oh blimey, so it is
 * popey looks up at his ticket
<popey> still there
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> popey: what happened to getting a new car
<popey> was I getting a new car?
<davmor2> popey: yes you talked of it when the volvo failed it's mot
<popey> oh. I never actually looked at any.
<popey> just pondered
<davmor2> popey: ah okay
<popey> bigcalm: http://imgur.com/15FUks8 proof!
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> popey: you didn't get it framed then
<popey> :)
<popey> nah, balanced between two blobs of blu-tak was sufficient
<foobarry> you need a vim mug
<popey> i do!
<popey> I never look at that cheat sheet
<popey> laminated it myseflf
<popey> new toy #1 arrived. Logitech K480 keyboard. Tis good
<Myrtti> It looked a bit big when we had a look the other day
<Myrtti> I had hoped it would have been a bit smaller
<davmor2> popey: use it as a mouse mat
<popey> its quite heavy
<popey> feels like it has bits of metal in to make it heavy
<Myrtti> I decided that I won't take my XPS13 to the trip and packed my Nexus 9 and a logitech keyboard in my backpack instead
<davmor2> popey: I got the k750 I likes it too :)
<popey> toooo big
<popey> davmor2: does your kb work with krillin retail images? see bug 1482531
<lubotu3> bug 1482531 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can not pair with Logitech K480" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482531
<davmor2> popey: I have a bluetooth portable keyboard that does this is one with the logitech dongle
<popey> bummer
<davmor2> popey: mine is the Mini Keyboard n53jn from maplins, it works fine
<popey> i dont get the pairing dialog where you type numbers in
<davmor2> popey: you need to press the button harder ;)  I assume you are on the bluetooth page when you are trying to do this right
<popey> ya
<zmoylan-pi> i did have one bargain basement bt keyboard €15 in euro store and when trying to pair it didn't bring up dialog but piece of paper that came with it said to type 0000 in after initiating pair and it worked
<diddledan>  lol "junior level programmer. they know just enough to blow stuff up@
<zmoylan-pi> used to be so simple... just flip power supply switch from 240v to 110v... :-)
<awilkins> 0000 and 1234 are the common default pairing codes for stuff
<popey> not for this keyboard
<popey> it generates a unique number
<mgdm> zmoylan-pi: someone I knew in school did that, and was apparently surprised when his running P90 let out a considerable amount of magic smoke
<diddledan> mgdm: that's the magic pixies sending signals to warn you something's amiss
<nucc1> zmoylan-pi: nowadays we have power supplies that know what voltage is incoming
<nucc1> i guess laptop manufactures spent too much money on warranty power supply replacements, they invented a solution
 * zmoylan-pi wires nucc1's system to phase3 line from the electric cooker... :-p
<nucc1> you mean 3-phase
<zmoylan-pi> not so much releasing the magic smoke as magic shrapnel...
<nucc1> and note, the voltage is still 240v
<mgdm> or 400V if you're across two phases?
<nucc1> well, my system is using an intel core i7-9890x clocked at 10Ghz, so that's the normal voltage it expects :p
<nucc1> i often receive letters from the police warning me to shut it down because it's interfering with their infra-red vision systems.
<diddledan> cookers don't run off 3-phase
<diddledan> unless you're talking industrial cookers
<diddledan> :-p
<nucc1> yea, i wanted to say this, but well, my cooker wiring is in the wall, so i won't notice if it was three-phase
<diddledan> you'd need a separate feed from the powerco for a 3phase cooker
<nucc1> if your house has a 3-phase feed in already, you won't
<nucc1> large enough houses have 3-phase inputs
<diddledan> I doubt that
<diddledan> 3-phase is an industrial thing
<nucc1> well, form my basic high school physics, i think it would be more common than that
<nucc1> given power = Voltage x current
<nucc1> not sure what the typical input current at the meter is
<mgdm> someone I knew had their house on one phase and the garage on another
<nucc1> a single-phase house with lots of electric heaters will easily overload the input
<diddledan> well when you consider that a standard rcd maxes out at 20amp for consumer distribution boards
<diddledan> and that common distboards have enough room for a dozen rcds
<directhex> in the UK, cookers are single phase 230V - they're just >13A, so don't use a plug, and are wired into the wall directly
<diddledan> thanks directhex - nice to have a wingman :-)
<nucc1> diddledan: which means wiring my computer to the source for the cooker will do no damage
<diddledan> I believe cookers and ovens are usually on a 20amp circuit
<diddledan> nucc1: exactly
<diddledan> nucc1: it just means that you'll not have such a responsive short-circuit protection
<nucc1> yea, well the cable has it's own 13-amp fuse
<directhex> i still need to get my 32A car charger
<directhex> mumble mumble
<diddledan> yup, that's where the UK plugs are awesome! :-p
<diddledan> directhex: 32A! yeek
<nucc1> they are big and fugly
<zmoylan-pi> unless you step on one in the dark at 4am...
<nucc1> ^^
<directhex> diddledan: i can't actually charge my current car at 32A. it's futureproofing!
<diddledan> directhex: don't touch it with wet fingies :-p
<diddledan> aah
<directhex> diddledan: s'fine, all car connectors are weatherized.
<diddledan> they've rated the cables and plugs but not sorted out a supply
<diddledan> ?
<directhex> diddledan: i can only charge my car at max 3.6kW :(
<diddledan> directhex: open the flap and then don't touch it with wet fingies :-p
<directhex> tesla have 120kW. best you can do in a non-tesla is 50kW
<diddledan> (I really want to see what happens when you prod it with wet fingers!)
<directhex> both of which are high voltage high amperage DC
<diddledan> I find the "er" in amperage to be cumbersome.. I like removing it from the equation and just have either amps or ampage
<directhex> i can't charge in the rain right now, as i have to pass an extension cord through the letterbox and plug a portable charger into that - and an extension thin enough to go through a letterbox is not weatherised
<diddledan> aww, go on!
<nucc1> weatherized is a word?
<directhex> nucc1: yes.
<diddledan> you don't know until you try :-p
<directhex> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/weatherization
<zmoylan-pi> you could get an extension add an american plug 2 prong jobbie and then plug that into an adapter?
<directhex> diddledan: i have enough trouble convincing the charger to negotiate 10A through a crummy extension at the best of times
<diddledan> you need a jedi
<directhex> what i need is a proper wall-mounted charger
<diddledan> yeah that'ld be cool, too
<directhex> which depends on me not having a giant bush of doom in the way
<diddledan> beard?
<diddledan> :-p
<directhex> https://twitter.com/directhex/status/626483577836994561
<diddledan> beards scare-off some of the younger contractors :-p
<nucc1> i hope to buy a gas guzzling BMW M5 before they go extinct.
<diddledan> that's impressive considering it's supposed to be controlled
<diddledan> I wonder if I can get a wallwart installed on my block of flats for a nelectric car?
<directhex> diddledan: that series of tweets led to them cutting back a bit, but i still don't have permission to dig it up
<directhex> diddledan: you'd need to talk to the freeholder of the building
<diddledan> obv it will have to be wired-into the dentist on the ground floor but that means I don't have to pay the bill :-p
<zmoylan-pi> or a mr. fusion so a trip to shops would just need a rummage in bin first... :-)
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: cool idea
<diddledan> although our bins are behind locked-doors with a chute
<zmoylan-pi> of course you'd have to lose the volt and get a delorean...
<diddledan> heck yeah!
<diddledan> I'll even install a flux capacitor
<directhex> diddledan: there are various government schemes regarding charger installation, but ultimately someone is paying that electricity bill
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> sucky
<diddledan> would be seriously worth getting a dual-rate meter
<diddledan> and only plugging the car overnight
<zmoylan-pi> charge it up at work... stealing office supplies 21st century edition \o/
<directhex> or configuring the car to only draw power overnight
<diddledan> I still want a googlecar
<directhex> so you can plug it in whenever you get home, but not use peak rate power
<diddledan> nice
<diddledan> I wasn't aware they did that
<diddledan> I really need to watch more of my surnamesake, bobby llewellyn
<zmoylan-pi> makes sense to save a few bob
<diddledan> speaking of which, apparently there's more red dwarf on the offing
<zmoylan-pi> oooh a fold up 13a uk plug... http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/12m-folding-thin-plug-power-lead-with-figure-of-8-connector-black-n48ce
<directhex> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/418525/electric-vehicle-homecharge-scheme-guidance-for-customers-2015.pdf
<diddledan> shame it's only running for one year
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: you know about SIP things right? where do I sign up for a free account to just be able to make calls to another sip account?
<Azelphur> I've tried two different places with supposedly free accounts and wish to stab things.
<directhex> SIP is just... just awful :(
<diddledan> Azelphur: you could try running your own box with I think it's called freeswitch?
<Azelphur> Option B) Any method of video calling that can be invoked from the command line (ideally without a graphical environment)
<diddledan> aah that old chestnut again :-)
<Azelphur> Yup
<Azelphur> still trying :)
<diddledan> persistent lil blighter, you :-p
<nucc1> Azelphur: https://ekiga.im/ but i doubt if you can easily achieve cross-domain calling as it should normally be
<diddledan> nucc1: you still need a server
<Azelphur> nucc1: doesn't work, at all. Get "Could not register (Transport error)" using Ekiga with an Ekiga.net account
<nucc1> interesting
<diddledan> I wonder if MS are gonna drop linux support for skype now win10 has dropped
<nucc1> there is no reason for them to drop it
<nucc1> and windows 10 didn't drop skype. do you mean to say skype doesn't work on win10?
<bigcalm> Lunch time leaf through Steam. Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken looks interesting
<diddledan> except that they'll move the windows version and the windows phone version to a universal app which means the codebase that the linux client is running could disappear
<directhex> forget SIP, just use uberconference
<directhex> from a browser
<diddledan> mozilla hello?
<directhex> diddledan: would you believe they killed the universal app?
<Azelphur> directhex: again, command line.
<nucc1> not if you want to call someone who has a sip app
<directhex> diddledan: windows 10 they removed the universal app. only the old desktop app exists now
<Azelphur> the person who I want to call is myself, so I can use anything
<diddledan> directhex: well. they kinda did. they kinda didn't.
<diddledan> directhex: I believe it's a stopgap
<directhex> i liked having both, for access to 2 accounts at once
<nucc1> google webrtc chat
<diddledan> directhex: the phone version still exists
<directhex> one account for family, one account for arranging orgies
<nucc1> https://vline.com/
<diddledan> orgies... hmm, now there's a good idea.
<Azelphur> nucc1: I know all about webrtc, I'm a web developer, was hoping to not have to write my own Android app + server for this >.>
<nucc1> Azelphur: i thought you said you wanted to talk to yourself?
<nucc1> how much easier can it get than browser-based?
<diddledan> I talk to myself too often
<Azelphur> nucc1: again, it needs to be initiated via command line
<nucc1> step back and outline your requirement
<Azelphur> (14:24:43) Azelphur: Option B) Any method of video calling that can be invoked from the command line (ideally without a graphical environment)
<nucc1> so you want to invoke this from a mobile app?
<Azelphur> nucc1: no, I want to initiate the call from a raspberry pi, the other end of the call will be an android phone
<Azelphur> think video intercom.
<foobarry> does anyone have issues with irrsi not scrolling itself properly?
<popey> sometimes, yes
<foobarry> not sure if its my addons
<popey> if the window was resized
<foobarry> its got a lot worse lately
<foobarry> this happens on its own
<foobarry> page up/down doesn't fix
<foobarry> i have to switch chan and switch back
<nucc1> Azelphur: https://mdns.sipthor.net/register_sip_account.phtml ?
<Azelphur> nucc1: I'll give them a go :)
<nucc1> otherwise you ahve to set up your own sip server
<diddledan> really? people use the phtml suffix?
<diddledan> is that perl+html?
<mgdm> sometimes PHP
<nucc1> it's these new-fangled kids who use url components as parameters that grind my gears
<nucc1> :p
<foobarry> could be my nicklist addon
<foobarry> but i "need" that
<foobarry> for smaller chans
<diddledan> foobarry: it's not the size of the channel, it's what you do with it
<foobarry> how can i see what i've +1'd on g+?
<diddledan> foobarry: I'm not sure you can get a single list
<foobarry> i +1 something on my phone to look at later
<foobarry> but i can't find it
<diddledan> grr
<nucc1> use chrome and bookmark it is the only way
<nucc1> continuity still sucks in today's ubiquitous network environment
<nucc1> well, i shouldn't say the only way, it's the easiest way i know of
<foobarry> i don't use chrome on either phone or pc
<nucc1> use firefox sync
<nucc1> use opera sync
<nucc1> etc.
<foobarry> my profile has a +1s tab
<foobarry> but its empty
<nucc1> that's the tab for if people have +1'd you :)
<nucc1> funny that you have a g+ profile and don't use chrome, which gives you some benefits from having a google account
<nucc1> ah
<nucc1> that is a tab it seems for things on the internet you have +1'd
<nucc1> mine has things i have forgotten about even
<nucc1> i started using chrome because they handle security prompts and the green padlock a bit better than others
<Myrtti> TIL what TWIMC means
<mgdm> Myrtti: so did I, after googling :-)
<zmoylan-pi> yogo... you only google once... :-)
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-08
<Guest66644> Got it!
<daftykins> what?
<Guest66644> channel lol, just sent over here yup
<daftykins> what?
<Guest66644> Was on Ubuntu Studio, invite
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Nokaji> I have a usb thumb drive (sandisk 8gb cruzer switch) that I pulled whilst it was being written to and is now somewhat defunct. It is sometimes recognised on, say a reboot and I even copied all? the data off it. Sometimes it appears as  'read only' and I cannot do a reformat on it, evah. any suggestions how i can revive it?
<daftykins> try dd'ing zeroes onto the first 100MB or so
<daftykins> trying different ports, systems... etc
<daftykins> but then they're so cheap, might be better to just accept it's dead
<Nokaji> I just lookd at the price, you're right.
<Nokaji> £2.59
<daftykins> hehehe
<MartijnVdS> Only 1.17kg xD
<Nokaji> it seemed so near to my grasp but maybe I'll give it a good burial instead
<daftykins> well at least try zero filling it ;)
<MartijnVdS> and then reformatting XD
<Nokaji> it actually responded better when I swopped it form USB 2 port to a usb3, dunno if that was just a coinkydink
<MartijnVdS> oh yeah by zeroing you'll lose all data - might be useful to note ;)
<Nokaji> I've copied the data off it
<MartijnVdS> ok
<Nokaji> can't write to it though
<MartijnVdS> Nokaji: is everything unmounted?
<MartijnVdS> what does the kernel log say?
<Nokaji> currently can't even see it in 'drives' or such
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<MartijnVdS> how hard did you pull it from its port? :P
<Nokaji> normal tension but it was being written to at the time
<Nokaji> I pulled out the wrong one
<daftykins> let that be a lesson to ye!
<MartijnVdS> you sound like my dentist.. :P
<Nokaji> yeah, a cheap one fortunately
<Nokaji> lol
<Nokaji> how would i write zeros?
<MartijnVdS> Nokaji: do you know the device name? /dev/sdSOMELETTER
<Nokaji> I did, forgotten and moved it around, when i see it again i can make a note
<Nokaji> kernel log I am not that familiar with
<MartijnVdS> Nokaji: "dmesg" on the command line
<MartijnVdS> it should also tell you which device name is assigned
<Nokaji> righty
<MartijnVdS> also, if there's problems accessing the device, you'll find it in there
<Nokaji> okay, tried dmesg --help
<Nokaji>  and got some indepth help so I'll try that next time
<Nokaji> I guess saving it is purely an academic exercise and this lesson taught me to upgrade my usb ports
<Nokaji> reminds me, this four port belkin is damned warm
<Nokaji> usb2, no external power applied, two devices inserted
<MartijnVdS> Lots of traffic? Direct sunlight?
<Nokaji> underneath is warmest
<daftykins> USB hubs =|
<Nokaji> never noticed any warmth form my cheap chinese ones
<Nokaji> okay, i'll use tis as a learning exercise of ubuntu too, eg writing zeros
<Nokaji> thanks chaps
<MartijnVdS> np!
<Nokaji> that's interesting, this dmesg not only gives me the cruzer details but also repeats my log on messages immediately  prior to firing up 14.04 - maybe I can 'fix' that too - s.b. a nice little, no sweat project
<MartijnVdS> most messages aren't problems, just informational
<daftykins> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<Nokaji> on a fresh install i got none, now i get a limited number. Since swopping modem, I get 'red' messages saying unable to disconnect. Occassional i get a 'screen of death', no biggie though for now
<daftykins> absolutely no idea what you mean :)
<Nokaji> well, i get a few messages both on boot and exit. also messages in red text that go by fast but state 'modemmanger' issues, but I'm fine with it, oh and occasional screen fixes requiring a reset
<Nokaji> modemmanager
<Nokaji> just tweaks really
<penguin42> yeh modemmanager always moans, always has
<Nokaji> part of the reason I installed ubuntu was to delve into the technical side however it has worked so well out of the box, I've mainly only ever need to click an icon or limited C&P in Terminal
<penguin42> Nokaji: One trick is to pick one thing and just understand how it works a bit more, you can generally keep digging as far as you want
<Nokaji> penguin42: Undoubtedly. i like to pick a thing that revolves around an issue I may have, such as playing blu ray, that way there is a pressie at the end of it
<Nokaji> I rememebr form my early college days when the geezer taught us to make things that included several skills rolled into one, rther than making abstract stuff
<diddledan> allo all
<daftykins> 'lo mr.dan
 * diddledan says "15.10" and sniggers at the lude reference
<diddledan> werewolf's wily
<diddledan> it's like the action actor, bruce's willi
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: 15.10? is that like 4.20?
<diddledan> err
<diddledan> them japs are being clever again: http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/07/japan-privacy-visor/
<zleap> so how does that work
<penguin42> I'm assuming it's based on that a lot of the face recognition is based on things like ratios of distances between eyes and nose and if it makes it hard for the software to identify the edges of the eyes and the nose that helps
<zleap> ah
<Nokaji> I invented something similar to that decades ago
<zleap> but havent facebook jus found a way to use part of your face and it can still recognise you
<zleap> balaclava
<Nokaji> centuries, possibly
<MartijnVdS> Baklava!
<zleap> yeah sorry
<Nokaji> I invented the Nokaji Number Plate Obscurer
<zleap> ah number plate
<zleap> i thought that was about face recognition
<Nokaji> your No. plate is in plane view but closely surrounded by a board covered in alphanumerics
<zleap> ah
<Nokaji> no, it is about number plates, the guy is obviously trying to muscle in on my action
<zleap> i have seen license plate covers
<zleap> US ones
<Nokaji> another way to mask your number plate is hair-spray
<Nokaji> spray several layers over it
<Nokaji> it reflects a camera flash, whiting out the plate
<zleap> interesting
<mgdm> someone, I forget who, tested one of those sprays taht was supposed to do that
<mgdm> if anything, it made the plate easier to read under a flash
<Nokaji> I didn't say it worked
<daftykins> you just need a little rotating drum so you can flick a button James Bond style and change reg plate ;)
<mgdm> hehe
 * penguin42 guesses epaper might work
<Nokaji> borrowing form the spectacles idea, you could have uneven layers of hair-spray
<Nokaji> the angle of the plate is possibly another critical factor
<Nokaji> maybe spray your 'rounded' bumper too
<mgdm> or just drive at or under the limit ;-)
<Nokaji> you could have a lens over the plate making it obscure at a given angle
<Nokaji> if you could somehow incorporate distance into it, that would be better
<mgdm> one of those filters like you get in security-conscious places over monitors might work - cuts the viewing angle
<diddledan> post a sign that says "don't take photos of this car" would be just as effective
<mgdm> or an LCD that works somewhat like an automatic welding mask, that goes black if it detects a flash
<zleap> you can get paper that does that
<Nokaji> or some additional text on your plate, visible only under camera flash
<zleap> reacts to light from photo copieers,  i know RM did that with their manuals to stop people photocopying them
<diddledan> why do you assume random stranger person will only photograph your car when it's dark?
<mgdm> well I've been assuming people were thinking about how to avoid speed cameras
<mgdm> which might've been wrong
<zleap> the pic posted was relating to masking faces so people are not recognised
<mgdm> I missed that
<mgdm> oops
<zleap> np
<zleap> which is why i commented that facebook now have software to recognise you by other means
<zleap> so there is little escape
<diddledan> mgdm: I managed to open this can of worms by initially posting this link: http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/07/japan-privacy-visor/
<mgdm> ahh
<penguin42> zleap: I suspect they're using a neural net thing these days - and the recognition rates are getting impressive
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> i use diaspora so none of those features,  but it is privacy aware
<diddledan> indeed. with neural nets even with fancy tech that "obscures" there will be improvement by learning
<zleap> i think it should, then allow you to mask faces,   as facebook can draw a sqare around a face
<diddledan> that's where it helps facebook that their users are trained to "tag" their friends' faces
<penguin42> zleap: I've failed to find anything interesting on diaspora
<zleap> so it can'tbe that much harder to recognise a face place a mask over it
<zleap> penguin42: depends who you follow
<zleap> lots of discussions on UN investigating last years attack on gaza by isreal
<diddledan> zleap: the issue isn't that other people can't see your face, it's that facebook know who the photo is of
<zleap> yeah
<Nokaji> so, i think we concurred that some light-reactive tech' was the best way forward for No. Plates
<diddledan> Nokaji: I'll just photograph your car without flash
<Nokaji> okay, couple it with a gps that knows the whereabouts of cameras so you can manually switch it on, then you can speed with impunity
<Nokaji> or have the gps switch it on, ofc
<Nokaji> maybe some james bond style pepper-spray and paint as a tail-gun
<Nokaji> actually, I like the old fashioned 'burning tyre around the gatso' idea
<Nokaji> not that i would ever advocate anything illegal ofc, only do it if it is permitted in your zip-code
<daftykins> directhex: a mate has just picked up rare replay and seems to only see the 360 titles and not the N64 ones, is there any trick to it do you know?
<directhex> daftykins: there are 9 360 games. the remaining 21 games are accessed via the "rare replay" game itself
<directhex> eg blast corps, conker bfs, you access by runnig rare replay
<daftykins> ah ok so it's like a menu launcher? cool :>
<daftykins> thank you sir
<directhex> banjo kazooie is the 360 re-release, so you can run it directly from "my games & apps" - BUT
<daftykins> heh he says it doesn't even run yet, must be busy
<directhex> a bunch of the extra content - making of videos, etc - is gated behind "tickets", which you earn at a rate of 6 achievements to one ticket. it can only detect achievements for 360 games (and issue tickets accordingly) if you launch them via the rare replay app, not directly
<directhex> daftykins: rare replay requires 10 separate app installs, then 10 separate app updates. took me about 2.5 hours, from the disc, to fully running
<directhex> 10x 700mb updates
<daftykins> ouch!
<directhex> i guess one copy of the 360 emu/OS per game
<daftykins> mmm that's a lot of wasted space
<directhex>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<daftykins> i kind of want to get in on the preview program so i can play with the backwards compatibility
<directhex> daftykins: me too
<directhex> daftykins: still, i have 9 games to test it with already now :p
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'm not sure how fun it'd be to have the newer software and my friends be on the old though
<daftykins> could spell trouble
<popey> It amuses me how the whole emulation scene is very commercial now.
<popey> All those years ago everyone saying games are "abandoned" and that nobody wanted them, but now the license owners are reaping in retro gaming on mobile and console platforms
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> it's pretty neat
<daftykins> especially given a lot of these triple A titles aren't even fun
<MartijnVdS> popey: someone had to write the emulators first :)
<popey> sure, but emulators have existed for a very long time
<popey> I remember when I very first discovered MAME on a BBS. That was a revalation.
<popey> There was another one around the same time I think called Sparcade which was prettier but emulated fewer games.
<mgdm> I remember Sparcade for some reason
<mgdm> In my first job there was a guy there who was a big Neo Geo fanboi, I think he might've used that or something with a similar name
<popey> I built a picade today
<popey> tis fun
<popey> http://shop.pimoroni.com/products/picade
<popey> could do with better switches, will probably replace those
<mgdm> Shiny
<popey> ya, fun
 * popey goes to drink beer and sit by a fire
<popey> ttfn
<mgdm> enjoy!
<diddledan> anyone remember the commercial program "bleem!"?
<diddledan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem!
<diddledan> the exclamation is important so you need it copy+paste prolly
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I remember it as a mythical thing nobody ever had
<daftykins> diddledan: yep! remember running it on win98
<daftykins> and being sad it didn't work in XP
<daftykins> however i remember trying Crash Bandicoot - it ruined all the time-based puzzles making the game impossible
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> dosbox (as a corollory) has a thingy to help in situations where the game runs too fast iirc
<daftykins> must've been one of those things where the game was developed closely to the playstations clock speed
<diddledan> yeah, early games did that
<diddledan> the original theme-park game did that on dos, too
<diddledan> I remember running it on a faster pc and it was all gank
<ali1234> i pirated it but it never worked
<diddledan> ali1234: are you supposed to admit such behaviour in public?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-08-09
<m0nkey_> any of you reprobates got dual citizenship? .. not sure how i should re-enter the UK since i hold both UK and canadian passports. Any ideas?
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> pass :D
<m0nkey_> From what I understand, when checking in, present my Canadian passport. When I arrive in the UK, present my UK passport. Then visa-versa on the return leg.
<ali1234> why does it matter?
<daftykins> i think m0nkey_ doesn't want to be accused of coming over like a spy :>
<m0nkey_> It matters, because if I get it wrong, I could spend hours at the border. Trying to avoid that :)
<ali1234> maybe ask on travel.stackexchange.com
<ali1234> http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/44736/dual-citizenship-south-african-and-eu-passport-travelling-to-the-uk-using-tw
<m0nkey_> Yeah, pretty much what I've already read from other sources
<daftykins> isn't there some kinda local rep building to ask too?
<daftykins> i forget the word for it
<ali1234> embassy?
<daftykins> that's the one
<m0nkey_> I don't mind solely travelling on my Canadian passport, I just don't want to spend hours queuing at the international arrivals at Gatwick.
<daftykins> for some reason i was coming up with 'consulate' :>
<ali1234> consulate is probably more correct
<daftykins> hehe, glance to the right hand end for the special channel islands backdoor ;)
<m0nkey_> Right hand, that's the swiss entry, no?
<m0nkey_> Unless they shuffled it around last time I visted
<ali1234> last time i went abroad they didn't check my passport on return to the UK
<ali1234> at all
<m0nkey_> heh
<m0nkey_> I've had that, just flashed my british passport and no questions asked
<daftykins> i remember a big gradual slope down, then you turn to the right and come back on yourself to get to the channel island flights corner
<ali1234> they just had a sign saying "EU passport holders go this way"
<ali1234> and nobody actually checking anything
<m0nkey_> I waited in the international arrives queue with my wife, when we got to the passport control, I was questioned as to why I didn't use the British entry.
<m0nkey_> Duh, I'm with my wife and kids
<daftykins> heh
<m0nkey_> The next time I did that, the officer wanted to see my permanent residence card for Canada.
<m0nkey_> This time, travelling alone, but as a dual-citizen.
<m0nkey_> Which is why I'm checking up on this crap.
<daftykins> just give yourself ample time i guess :)
<m0nkey_> Heh yeah. I can't see having any trouble presenting my British passport. I'll have a giggle when they ask me "how long have you been out of the country" :)
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> just don't say "not long enough" ;)
<m0nkey_> That answer will be 2 years :)
<m0nkey_> lol
<mappps> im melting
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
 * zmoylan-pi pelts brobostigon with nerf darts
 * brobostigon dies ungracefully, with loads of magical sparkles.
<zmoylan-pi> try and assume an awkward position just to annoy the chalk outline person
<brobostigon> wooops.
<Nokaji> They (amazon review) are saying the Logitech LS1 Laser Mouse is great for Linux. Any idea how they got the middle button to work?
<Nokaji> button / scroll wheel
<Nokaji> scroll works fine
<Nokaji> pushing wheel left/right works fine too. The button in windows usually has to be configured form a set menu of options/functions.
<Nokaji> none of which are visible in mouse/tablets settings
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrzU-MMBGIM
<daftykins> i've never had to configure a mouse buttons in Windows :>
<Nokaji> it can be set as double click and a few other things I forget
<Nokaji> als the pointer speed is configurable (inc via linux) as is the option for primary button being left or right (again, in linux too)
<mgdm> does the middle button work as the X paste thing? (Is that still a thing these days?)
<Nokaji> sorry, not familiar with x paste
<Nokaji> at last I found some clues on the www
<Nokaji> seems they are all being deleted faster than I can get to them though
<mgdm> it used to be that you could highlight a bit of text somwhere and then press middle mouse to paste it somewhere else (separate from the ctrl-c/ctrl-v clipboard)
<mgdm> but I've not used Ubuntu on a desktop in a couple of years, and so I don't know if it still runs X :-)
<Nokaji> "It's important to note that Ubuntu considers a standard two button,  scroll/click-wheel mouse to have five buttons. Each main button (left  and right) count as one, the downward click on the wheel counts as  another, and the up/down scrolling also count as one each (2+1+2=5). "
<Nokaji> seems I am on the way to find out
<Nokaji> my next clue "xinput - find your device in xinput list and run "
<daftykins> then 7 since most have back+forward too
<daftykins> couldn't be without those
<Nokaji> 7 is doable, they say
<Nokaji> on a former ubuntu page now only available via google cache
<daftykins> nah it's a common thing :)
<Nokaji> "xinput list 10" gives me the five values
<Nokaji> "xinput test 10" gives me feedback on which button is which (id=10 in my particular case). no response to middle click
<Nokaji> rsponses to buttons 1,3,4,5,6,7 - so it's button 2
<Nokaji> {xinput set-button-map 10 2} doesn't seem to work however I can alter left click with {xinput set-button-map 10 1}
<zmoylan-pi> trillian from original radio series of h2g2 has died... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33841383
<brobostigon> trisha macmillan, yes.
<brobostigon> tricia*
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: :-(
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: I'd blame the bugblatter beast of trall
<zmoylan-pi> never leave home without your towel...
 * brobostigon liked arthur trying to teach a neanderthal scrabble.
<penguin42> yes, you've got it,   six times nine....
 * penguin42 does have the CDs of the 1st two series
<zmoylan-pi> and we learned the value of a good phone sanitizer...
<brobostigon> payed in leaves.
<penguin42> fitted nasaly
<diddledan> m00rning
<daftykins> o hai
<diddledan> I _really_ need an ssd in here
<diddledan> it's painful
<diddledan> try to do something and have to wait minutes
<daftykins> where's that?
<diddledan> in my desktop
<daftykins> buy buy buy :D
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> *drool* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B00P738MUU/ref=sr_1_sc_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1439142221&sr=8-5-spell&keywords=sumsung+ssd
<penguin42> nice
<penguin42> diddledan: I use an SSD + a spinny; OS and /home on the SSD, other big stuff on the spinny
<diddledan> yeah, this'll be for the OS and every-day stuff. I've got a raid array for the archival of video (not illegal, honest)
<diddledan> I'll also be using the RAID for my floppy archive when I get around to doing that
<diddledan> I bought a kryoflux the other day for the floppies
<diddledan> http://kryoflux.com/
<diddledan> I just need to wire it up
<penguin42> amiga floppies?
<diddledan> nah, dos
<diddledan> the kryo doesn't care tho - it'll do anything
<penguin42> can't you just read the DOS floppies under Linux ?
<daftykins> i noticed the windows 10 requirements page says you may have to go on windows update to get a driver for your floppy drive
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> lol
<penguin42> an updated driver for your floppy drive?!
<diddledan> yeah there was a bit of rumour shortly before RTM-that-wasn't that win10 wouldn't support floppy at all
<penguin42> you mean they got to 2 weeks before release and someone 'cr*p we never wrote a floppy driver!'
<diddledan> penguin42: no, a driver in the first instance - win10 doesn't ship with a driver so you need to download it off winupdate
<penguin42> oh weird
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> in fairness that's gonna be niche with any luck
<penguin42> diddledan: Hmm, that could give an interesting problem given that sometimes if you need to install early stage drivers you had them on .....
<diddledan> yeah
<daftykins> penguin42: been able to use flash drives since Vista
<penguin42> ah
<diddledan> and cd/dvd
<diddledan> take the windows disk out and plop the driver disk in instead
<diddledan> then swap back once the drivers are loaded
<daftykins> i remember that in server 2003 though, i used a program to integrate them though so i didn't have to bother
<diddledan> yeah slipstreaming the installer is more difficult since vista tho
<daftykins> *nod*
<diddledan> the weird wim thingy ruined it
<daftykins> huge hassle, i was reading about putting USB3 drivers into 10 or 7 so i could boot from USB3 port and do crazy fast installs ;)
<diddledan> my USB 3 isn't working on my desktop
<diddledan> annoying the poo out of me
<diddledan> I really should moan at MS
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> intel or 3rd party controller?
<diddledan> it's an etron chip and windows loads the drivers correctly but it doesn't detect either of my two disks
<penguin42> out of curiosity does Linux work on the same hardware?
<diddledan> yes
<penguin42> a rarity :-)
<penguin42> there are a few bits of magic with USB, especially things like ports that are shared between USB3 and USB2 controllers
<daftykins> probably just need a better driver ;)
<penguin42> daftykins: Is it on a separate card or on the motherboard? If on the motherboard it might be worth checking for a bios update - there's some structures that I think tell drivers the relationship USB2 and USB3 controllers
<daftykins> tcf? :)
<diddledan> last bios update was 2013
<diddledan> I think gigabyte have abandoned the mobo
<daftykins> ugh gigabyte :P
<Nokaji> well, i can say I added an internal USB3 port to my m/c this week, worked fine on s/w on, no need to faff around with drivers
<daftykins> motorcycle? :P
<Nokaji> machine
<diddledan> M/C hammer
<daftykins> odd notation
<Nokaji> it was taught me in college so it is official
<Nokaji> draw a circle around it
<daftykins> i humbly challenge that
<diddledan> I've never seen that designation either
<penguin42> there are some very location specific names
<penguin42> never heard that one
<daftykins> diddledan: i used most of my 7 or 8 drivers in my 10 installs XD
<daftykins> my gear is so old
<diddledan> yeah I'm gonna try the 8.1 driver
<daftykins> silly webcam shows the picture upside down on this laptop otherwise
<Nokaji> daftykins: If i can fire up my time m/c, i'll gladly show you
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> that's a funky driver issue!
<daftykins> time motorcycle 8D
<diddledan> you should have kept it
<daftykins> i'd have had to field some terrible jokes about "am i in Australia"
<zmoylan-pi> just tell people you're in australia when using it
<zmoylan-pi> dynf
<daftykins> XD
<directhex> grr gigabyte motherboards
<directhex> wouldn't touch them now
<daftykins> what did they do to you?
<diddledan> I'm gonna reboob
<diddledan> brb
<zmoylan-pi> that's probably a freudian slip... :-)
<directhex> daftykins: "gigabyte hybrid efi"
<daftykins> ah
<directhex> a cut-down, low-quality 64-bit efi emulator running on top of their existing 16-bit bioses.
<daftykins> :D
<directhex> it... worked poorly
<Nokaji> daftykins: Here you go ol' sport - https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=oeISZarBe00C&pg=PA427&lpg=PA427&dq=symbols+of+mechanical+engineering+m/c&source=bl&ots=Ng-NVFzfDm&sig=y2nhp0N4D6xnL74qwyo11OAtYlE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAGoVChMIj_TP_c-cxwIV7AfbCh3QCwZD#v=onepage&q=symbols%20of%20mechanical%20engineering%20m%2Fc&f=false
<daftykins> hmm nope
<Nokaji> well it's in there, in emblazened in yellow
<Nokaji> challenge accepted and met
<daftykins> probably old, dunno :)
 * daftykins didn't look
<diddledan> and back
<diddledan> directhex: yeah this board has that hybrid turd
<directhex> it does not work
<directhex> turn it off
<directhex> do not try to efi boot that thing
<directhex> my dad was lucky, there was a beta replacement true uefi firmware available
<diddledan> where'd that appear?
<diddledan> I might go a hunting
<directhex> Gb site
<diddledan> win10 ninjacat goes moving: http://imgur.com/a/emHj1
<directhex> ._.
<diddledan> and win10 finally removes clippy: https://tsil0g.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y3pgcHd9awPYIJrBsqVNBeepnymwDRzs1Bfflddp9ZpUX8ANnpwPZjEyE8MescvtZL0OkgEwrto5NmzcXaF8jrcRie2Nw050JokkGUNi0mewK11ODYSRUb1VWu29c_cHogs_tzr9EhBEFwkd3bcyA_Rbg/NCTClippy-highres.jpg?psid=1
<zmoylan-pi> you'll have to pay to bring back clippy... :-)
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: it'll be a required upgrade, too
<zmoylan-pi> any one who does pay will be removed from society to a place that they can get the treatment they need :-P
<diddledan> didn't we do that with the psychotics?
<diddledan> asylums don't exist no more 'cos we do "care in the community" now
<zmoylan-pi> or house of lords as ye lot call it :-P
<diddledan> hmm, my mac has lost the cursor
<diddledan> I can see hover-states activating but there's no arrow
<diddledan> aha, clicking on the menu has brought it back
<Nokaji> diddledan: I miss the asylums, you had a concentrated staff of professionals and all the facilities at hand, to boot.
<diddledan> Nokaji: they weren't nice places tho
<diddledan> Nokaji: modern psychiatric units are much nicer
<zmoylan-pi> they weren't nice places but dumping those folk into cold uncaring community isn't nice either
<Nokaji> diddledan: Tey were fraught with problems but so is the current system. They sold it by putting a select few people in luxury accomodation with all the care they needed but all that ofc tailed off.
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: true, psychiatric care in the community is a bit of a trade-off - it's cheaper but means that people get neglected
<Nokaji> My theory is that the current populace is so dumb, why bother separating them?
<diddledan> full-disclosure: I've been in-patient several times
<diddledan> <-- nutjob
<diddledan> :-p
<Nokaji> Not that i feel compelled to disclose anything however, I've been a carer
<zleap> we could give people that pay to bring back clippy a ticket to colonise mars
<Nokaji> I could prolly go on making disclosure but what's the point
<diddledan> zleap: I hope we do colonise mars
<zleap> yeah
<zmoylan-pi> nah, we might want mars one day.  drop them on io
<diddledan> zleap: so then a future arnie can get his ass to mars
<zleap> terminator : colonize
<zmoylan-pi> i'd be happy with just a moon base
<zleap> yeah
<diddledan> the nazis beat us there tho
<zleap> ok
<zmoylan-pi> good movie
<zleap> what movie is that
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> loved it
<diddledan> zleap: iron sky
<zleap> ah
<zmoylan-pi> watch it zleap
<zleap> ok
<diddledan> zleap: it's on netflix
<zleap> ah ok
<diddledan> renate is cool
<zleap> k
<zleap> i am trying to add an option to a note pad program created in tkinter / python and am really stuck
<zleap> http://pygments.org/docs/quickstart/#example
<daftykins> http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/08/intel-memory-sinkhole-flaw/
<daftykins> sounds bad
<diddledan> eep
<zmoylan-pi> it's all microsofts fault... somehow... give me a minute... i'll work out how... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> it'll all hinge on it been a chinese motherboard...
<diddledan> how do you get chi knees?
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-08
<mapps> yo
<mapps> power is so good
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Monday, and happy International Cat Day! 😸
<popey> meow
<zmoylan-pi> and not happy be careful, it's monday out there?
<brmbrmcar> brmbrmmeow
<davmor2> JamesTait: got you covered https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBdSqk78nHw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAk_UZ7xF8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2PHFBlr-jM
<davmor2> JamesTait: sorry forgot one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRv4cdZxTdQ
<davmor2> JamesTait: that do you :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, the internet is made of cats - you're spoiled for choice. 😉
<davmor2> JamesTait: it's true I just went for the obvious ones with the evanescence twist
<JamesTait> https://youtu.be/zi8VTeDHjcM for completeness.
<daftykins> morning all
<davmor2> daftykins: morning
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/2mthR
<daftykins> i'm not entirely convinced i'm not damaged my iron with the way it's gone brown :P
<daftykins> er *damaging
<slick> My wife has had an iron that is brown the whole time I have known her. Since 1996.
<daftykins> soldering or of the clothing variety? :)
<slick> good point. clothing.
<slick> ha! point!
<daftykins> ah i'm told it's normal
<zmoylan-pi> i think all irons have plastic components that turn brown from heat... probably trying to poke ocr people to buy new irons
<slick> I would not be surprised if she did have a soldering iron. Once I told her I thought my alternator was bad in my car and she put in a new one, on the side of the road. She is very handy.
<daftykins> still puzzled at the concept of putting solder on to take items off :)
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Seeker`> heya
<daftykins> aww look what you did!
<daftykins> ;]
<daftykins> yay all the bad caps desoldered :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7uzo3sqzd92lzw8/IMG_20160808_105231.jpg?dl=0
<davmor2> daftykins: chainsaw is faster
<zmoylan-pi> daftykins... with a chainsaw... that's darwin material right there... :-P
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: shhhhh
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: he might be able to read
<davmor2> daftykins: it'll be fine don't worry :)
<daftykins> :D
 * daftykins revs said chainsaw
<daftykins> 8D
<davmor2> It's only a flesh wound! Come back here and I'll bite your capacitors off
 * zmoylan-pi fires up video app on phone and gets out towel to wipe off blood...
<diddledan> I wondered at the weekend over whether it would be appropriate for me to admit that I handled my dad's chopper
<diddledan> I was also coerced into trimming my parents' bushes as a kit
<diddledan> kid*
<daftykins> my my, you ought to be locked up
<daftykins> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/820UF-6-3V-105c-LOW-ESR-8mmx11-5mm-Long-Life-Rubycon-6-3ZLH820MEFC8X11-5-x10pcs-/300494581145
<daftykins> looks like what i'm after, even i recognise the rubycon name too, so perhaps that's a good choice
<daftykins> plus the guys in Devon!
<daftykins> £4.65 delivered :)
<diddledan> daftykins: memory test is running
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> did you say your new build is all ECC stuffs?
<diddledan> nope that was a different pc with the rcc rams
<diddledan> it's using my old amd bulldozer
<diddledan> 50% tested, and ok so far
<zmoylan-pi> it's always the last ram stick... :-)
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: hush you
 * diddledan shoves fingers in his ears and yells out "I'M NOT LISTENING LA LA LA LA"
<diddledan> the question, is whose fingers did I just shove in my ears?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i have an odd one with one of my core 2 quads, it's running prime95 upstairs right now - overnight it failed on one core after 5.5 hours
<diddledan> oof
<diddledan> sucky nuts
 * diddledan wanders-off in search of icey cream
<daftykins> it's running again right now just fine though, but small FFTs all fit on-CPU i think
<diddledan> just Juan Cornetto!
<zmoylan-pi> last of the choc ices here, get them while they're hot
<diddledan> err
<diddledan> they're not supposed to be hot, yaknow
<daftykins> that's one puddle for me, please
<zmoylan-pi> hot as in popular of course
<daftykins> nothing worse than a fully melted chocolate bar
<diddledan> :-(
<zmoylan-pi> banana sandwiches a few days old... but you drink them anyway... :-D
<daftykins> when you reach for the packet and you feel that lack of resistance at the surface - you know you're gonna have a bad time
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: *shudder*
<diddledan> I wonder how many plugs behind my monitors are actually powering something?
<diddledan> I've got somewhere around 2 dozen back there
<daftykins> heh i had quite a check of all that when i built the new PC
<zmoylan-pi> and 1 laptop... :-)
<daftykins> i've still got issues with my pi3 occasionally crackling over the HDMI audio or even stopping briefly here and there btw, need to get in touch with the dev
<diddledan> wtf did I just watch?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sF6-UpsxTo
<daftykins> i have no idea but i'm not joining you :D
<daftykins> *closed*
<diddledan> awww :-(
<daftykins> smelled a bit too jesus botherer, couldn't even tell if it was in parody!
<davmor2> diddledan: in future just stick to cat videos it'll be safer for you
<daftykins> +1
<daftykins> gah that machine crapped out again, could be CPU or PSU maybe
<diddledan> hmm
<daftykins> ah well, doesn't need to be prime stable :P
<daftykins> not if i keep it!
<diddledan> how dirty should I feel for actually thinking Win10 isn't bad
<diddledan> ?
<daftykins> not at all
<daftykins> i think it's a great upgrade from 7, the consistency is finally coming together
<daftykins> bit embarassed whilst at my folks that i totally forgot to do the upgrades on theirs XD
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> was that the initial 7-to-10 or the anniversary update-to-10?
<daftykins> 7 to 10 yeah, i never did theirs before the deadline end
<diddledan> oops
<daftykins> when i fired up their desktop to sort the dreaded inkjet printer though, they'd not installed updates since May - so they don't get used much
<daftykins> there are those articles talking about pretending to be in need of the accessibility version to still get it free, but that's a bit cheeky in my book
<diddledan> yeah, that's evil doing that if you don't need accessibility bits
<daftykins> but then they are fogeys so i'm sure they'll be after the magnifying glass soon enough ;)
<daftykins> muggins here got the delight of unclogging the black ink cartridge in an Epson XP-4xx
<zmoylan-pi> that's why the big swiss army knives have a pin in the handle... to unblock tiny holes... :-)
<daftykins> they didn't even seem to be quite like that in their design, i put some window cleaner and distilled water on a piece of kitchen towel and folded it up under the printhead track... before swiping it left and right to settle on there under the black, one more printhead clean operation and it started flowing again
 * daftykins enables logging on his pi and watches for evidence
<diddledan> :-o evidence!
<daftykins> ok nothing there, so it must be on the HDMI link
<daftykins> lets disable HDMI CEC for a test
<daftykins> nope still fudged, time to talk to the dev!
<daftykins> perhaps they're only viable with the DAC add-ons
<diddledan> your daily awww: http://i.imgur.com/92iX6.jpg
<daftykins> "jesus, i... i installed arch"
<daftykins> "it's ok, it'll all be over..." *asteroid*
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> daftykins: you mean "it'll all be over before you've got it running properly"
<daftykins> that's a given though right? :)
<diddledan> the Gentoo equiv is "it'll all be over before you've compiled it"
<daftykins> how's the memtest btw?
<diddledan> done
<diddledan> it is fine
<daftykins> yaaaay
<daftykins> an ivybridge build i did for a mate a couple of years back had the RAM go bad within a couple of weeks, i text him how to memtest and we did the RMA remotely (since i'd ordered down to here)
<daftykins> super simples
<Laney> whhhhhhhhy is my port forwarding not working
<Laney> WAIT
<Laney> bet my IP changed
<daftykins> but you have a dynamic DNS hostname, right?
<daftykins> or if you meant internal IP, that'd only happen if you used something really daft like DHCP reservation, right? :D
<Laney> "dynamic"
<Laney> it's a subdomain that I update whenever this kind of thing happens
<Laney> and then forget about 2 years later when it happens again
<daftykins> wow that's a flawed setup
<Laney> and whinge on irc
<Laney> and then fix it
<Laney> repeat
<daftykins> my registrar lets you have a client to update dynamic hosts \o/
<Laney> not flawed enough for me to put any effort into fixing it
<daftykins> do it for us, Laney!
<Laney> just slap me the next time I moan about it
<daftykins> but that could be years!
<daftykins> just err... tell me your ISP and i'll switch you to a daily renewal :)
<Laney> it's that xkcd thing
<Laney> time saved vs time spent
<Laney> although the impact of it today was that I couldn't connect to my desktop while I was working at the library
<Laney> which was actually quite irritating
<daftykins> i don't think it's that much work at all
<daftykins> it is if you try to get a dynamic DNS updater working on Linux mind you, they're _awful_
<Laney> I think dd-wrt actually has something like this
<daftykins> yeah most routers to have built-in updaters but they tend to be pretty limited in scope
<daftykins> s/to/do/
 * Laney turns to goop
 * Laney slides away
<Laney> </alex mack>
<diddledan> grr @ getting older. I've started regularly mis-drinking and ending up in a coughing fit
<daftykins> drinking o0
<daftykins> ah like choking yourself
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> yeah, drinking wrong
<diddledan> you'd think I'd have mastered it by now
<diddledan> turns out I'm a moron
<daftykins> i find myself moving around and going off balance at times, even on the flat :(
<daftykins> but then i blame it all on my little head braking manoeuvre
<diddledan> well at least you stopped yourself
<diddledan> would be terrible if you carried-on moving
<daftykins> that's true, i could've landed on Mars
<diddledan> zacly
<diddledan> is 4.7 already out now? http://betanews.com/2016/08/07/linux-microsoft-surface-3/
<diddledan> that url talks of 4.8 RC1 being touted, but I thought they were still working on 4.7!
<daftykins> kernel.org seems to suggest 4.7 is stable
<diddledan> aah, I must have read the release of 4.7 as a prerelease
<daftykins> hmm someone is suggesting my Onkyo AVR and the Pis are incompatible :P
<diddledan> wha?
<daftykins> http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?105018-Announce-piCorePlayer-2-00/page139
<daftykins> this is why i don't like forums, i laid it out all carefully - "let me just guess what you have there"
<diddledan> nice bit of fuzz there - some bands go out of their way to achieve that effect
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> that was before the boost option i mention, but it still blanks out like that a lot which for a music player role, is very offputting
<daftykins> now i know i could buy a DAC addon for the Pi but that doubles your per-node price
<diddledan> I like the "I have an onkyo" .. "do you have an onkyo?"
<diddledan> talk about missing the bleeding obvious
<daftykins> yeah like reading the thread :(
<daftykins> *post
<diddledan> hell of a reply to your obvious statement of "I have an onkyo"
<diddledan> (paraphrase)
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> what's the music, anyway? :-p
<daftykins> diddledan: that i think: http://lematos.bandcamp.com
<daftykins> maybe not necessarily that album, but yeah
<daftykins> wag114: bounce bounce bounce!
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-09
<diddledan> m00rning
<davmor2> Morning all
<foobarry> o/
<diddledan> ello
<foobarry> anyone been watching mr robot?
<foobarry> very linux heavy programme
<foobarry> lots of gnome and kali linux
<TwistedLucidity> That's because Linux is a hacker's tool
<TwistedLucidity> Or something....
<foobarry> often they use Hollywood OS
<foobarry> or FutureOS
<foobarry> but i think they wanted to appear a bit more genuine than CSI
<IrishJen> Is there anywhere my employer can actually purchase an Ubuntu phone at the moment, for me ?
<IrishJen> hello?
<foobarry> which vendor? bq?
<IrishJen> any ...
<IrishJen> the best one.
<foobarry> !best
<foobarry> i think thats the meizu pro 5
<IrishJen> any ideas ?
<foobarry> popey probably knows best
<IrishJen> where is popey ?
<foobarry> usually around
<IrishJen> well i need some info on this. soon.
<foobarry> i've even heard you can flash the android version to ubuntu if you can't get hold of the ubuntu one. caveat emptor though
<DJones> Maybe there's something in this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-buy
<IrishJen> I want one that is ubuntu - out of the box.
<IrishJen> opening ....
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> foobarry: I've been watching mr robot. awesome show!
<foobarry> trying to decide if i like it. on series 2 now
<foobarry> i have been burned by US series before
<diddledan> aye
<foobarry> they get into doldrums and nothing happens for 5 series
<foobarry> string you along
<IrishJen> DJones: it says that is out of stock - where can I buy an Ubuntu phone from ?
<diddledan> I'm also currently watching dark matter
<DJones> IrishJen: I don't know, thats about all I've seen
<diddledan> they're my two current shows
<IrishJen> Are there any ubuntu phones available ?
<popey> IrishJen: not currently
<IrishJen> right-oh bye
<popey> IrishJen: one question...
<IrishJen> right ...
<popey> why don't you ever come on irc with the same nickname?
<popey> but a different one every time
<IrishJen> dunno. ask my therapist.
<popey> le sigh
<diddledan> who was that then?
<TwistedLucidity> Oh, was that that trolloid again? Pops in about once a month, asks a question to make Ubuntu looks bad/irritate popey and then leaves?
<popey> hard to say, they use a new nick every time they come in
<foobarry> similar IP?
<popey> i have lost count of the nicknames
<TwistedLucidity> popey: So where can I buy an Ubuphone?
 * TwistedLucidity dodges slap
<foobarry> i thought kids stopped knocking doorbells and running away when they got to age 10
<foobarry> obviously not
<TwistedLucidity> Welcomoe to the Internet
<foobarry> although it is the school holidays...
<foobarry> i did it once and didn't run away but hid behind a van
<foobarry> got caught
<foobarry> didn't see the point unless i saw them come to the door and look around
<diddledan> I did it once, but stayed and asked if fred was coming out to play when they answered the door
<foobarry> a bit like the kid who is now refreshing logs
<TwistedLucidity> Should have hid behind a lamp post - Looney Tunes logic
<diddledan> I was a good boy
<foobarry> plot twist.
<foobarry> fred was 37 year old
<foobarry> power lifting champion
<foobarry> bone crusher fred
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Tuesday, happy Book Lovers' Day, and happy birthday davmor2! 😃  🎂
<davmor2> JamesTait: that's easy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inS9gAgSENE and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mRqF_F6IhY
<davmor2> JamesTait: and thanks :)
<foobarry> amazon prime x-ray thing has too many spoilers
<foobarry> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<diddledan> !ding
<lubotu3> dong
<czajkowski> this may be of use to people to share with their networks http://www.meetup.com/Linuxing-In-London/events/233034121/
<davmor2> diddledan: when are you implementing !ring Wrong! ;)
<diddledan> davmor2: HAH I wondered about that exact reply too
<diddledan> complete with teh W on wrong
<davmor2> diddledan: randomise it with Wrong and ring so sometime you get ring ring and others ring wrong you know it makes sense ;)
<diddledan> no way, pedro!
<popey> foobarry: saw this and thought of you with your dioramas http://imgur.com/gallery/syB1J
<DJones> That'd  be easier to do in creative mode on minecraft :)
<DJones> Grr, fancying liver & onions for tea, haven't got any liver going spare
<zmoylan-pi> were's hannibal lecter when you need him...
<foobarry> i love that water
<foobarry> man that is an excellent model
<foobarry> that'll be like lego movie DON'T TOUCH MY STUFF KIDS
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: I was just thinking onions shouldn't it be fava beans and a nice chianti
<diddledan> what are father beans anyway, zmoylan-pi ?
 * diddledan goes to find a bottle of chianti
<gpd_> ls
<zmoylan-pi> if heinz don't can them then i don't know...
<DJones> Ah well, gnochi in a cheese, bacon & chicken sauce with cauliflower cheese instead of liver & onions
<DJones> Had to laugh at the local traffic chaos earlier today
<DJones> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13887074_10210168040657639_9148016947534854510_n.jpg?oh=df9fa8c3717af976d1e5fde0fbd993b5&oe=5853F76F
<DJones> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13892153_10208795794628160_4274297288910690355_n.jpg?oh=12ae4f37cae5c1de7ef9cb88091a913c&oe=5851D46D
<diddledan> moron
<DJones> Yep
<diddledan> we had a bus do it locally a couple months ago
<diddledan> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-36428881
<DJones> Yeah, we've got a stobarts/tesco distribution centre nearby, & this happens around once a month, plus major diversions & construction work for the new merseygateway bridge changing every few days
<DJones> Not just stobarts to be fair
<diddledan> this is clickbait: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-37009324
 * DJones doesn't click
<diddledan> people should be allowed to wear wth they want IMO
 * diddledan baits DJones
 * DJones passes diddledan to Brian May for baiting
<diddledan> better Brian than Theresa
<DJones> Oh I don't know, he's quite ranty in anything involving baiting, specially bears & badgers
<TwistedLucidity> Would you rather repeatedly dive on to sand with expose skin, or with a protective barrier?
<dwatkins> by barrier do you mean something like sunscreen, or a large metal sign?
<daftykins> DJones: time for another of those temp bans :>
<daftykins> diddledan: back on yonder desktop today?
<diddledan> yup
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> my capacitors arrived already!
<daftykins> next day from Devon = wow
<diddledan> nice
<diddledan> how badly are you going to solder them in place?
<daftykins> time for a curry first though i think :) been out taking data off an old vista laptop, ugh
<daftykins> well it's gonna be my first attempt sooo...
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/halRm
<daftykins> second try!
<zmoylan-pi> remember the motto of the usb design team... 3rd time lucky... :-)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i'm really pleased with that, i've just swapped 9 caps total
<daftykins> there are 3 more i could do, of the same type, but they're intact right now
<zmoylan-pi> if it ain't broken...
<daftykins> er 4 i mean
<daftykins> indeed! though i think the board zapped the RAM last time when the caps went
<daftykins> yay for learning to solder \o/
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/15xc3u2s7ij93kq/IMG_20160809_224752.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> there are the rears of 3 i did
<zmoylan-pi> not too shabby
<daftykins> ta ^_^
<daftykins> sometimes i felt i could drag back down solder that had clung to the cap legs from the hole, instead of think about putting any down
<daftykins> i don't have any tools to test my work mind you, or know how to test...
<zmoylan-pi> can't you test caps with a multimeter?
 * zmoylan-pi goes to check... http://www.electricaltechnology.org/2013/06/how-to-check-capacitor-with-digital.html
<daftykins> to my eternal shame i still don't own one
<daftykins> but i was more thinking the fitting to the board
<zmoylan-pi> spotted cheap one in lidl today...
<daftykins> another amazon venture for the future methinks ;)
<zmoylan-pi> i have one rattling around here... used to use it for checking network cables (first co ax then cat 5) till i got a cat 5 cable tester
<daftykins> =]
<zmoylan-pi> and serial/parallel cables of course...
<daftykins> how fancy did you go? i have a cheap 9v battery one that just sends power down and beeps
<zmoylan-pi> all i wanted at the time was one that audible tone for when a cable was making a circuit so i didn't have to glance from the probe leads to the read out... heard a tone... it was ok...
<zmoylan-pi> i think iirc i got it in maplins for ~ir£20
<zmoylan-pi> or it might have been peats the irish long gone equivalent store now i think of it... i used to get a lot of cables from them too which were cheap but iffy
<daftykins> sounds like mine
<zmoylan-pi> i was first introduced to a multimeter when i got a 20' parallel cable made... it was marginal and would work with some pcs printers and not others... 12' was the longest reliable lenght you could get easily iirc
<daftykins> it LIVES!
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/halRm
<zmoylan-pi> this is were a foot pedal under the desk for thunder and lightning effects would really pay off and you'll have to spend time working on your evil cackle
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> and a huge double knife switch on the wall for adding power to the pc would be a neat trick... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> hmmm, a rasp pi doing voice recog looking for key phrases to then play mp3s against... 400 quatloos on the newcomers... ::cue star trek fighting music:: ...
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i wish i knew why my pi3 has issues with the onkyo AVR of mine
<daftykins> ooh i should go and check that thread
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-10
<XJakez> hello
<daftykins> hi
<m0nkey_> Hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> mmmh
<m0nkey_> How's it going?
<Myrtti> tired and sleepy and bored :-/ the usual.
<m0nkey_> Ah, yes. Been there :)
<knightwise> morning
<mapps> morning
<mapps> ;]
<knightwise> hey mapps
<knightwise> howzyou
<mapps> good :) you? watching the last ep of bloodline
<knightwise> Vampirezz ?
<mapps> haha nah not vampires
<mapps> netflix series tis good
<mapps> check it out
<knightwise> You watched "stranger things" yet ?
<mapps> nah thats next on my list
<mapps> you seen?
<knightwise> yupz
<knightwise> iz VERY good
<mapps> 1 season only?
<mapps> check bloodline out man
<knightwise> gonna give it a peek
<knightwise> currently watching Manhattan
<knightwise> (season 2)
<mapps> never even heard of that
<knightwise> about the team that built the atom bomb
<davmor2> Morning all you cyberhippies
<knightwise> hey davmor2
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<awilkins> Morning
<awilkins> Today's annoyance ; running 16.04.1 on a Dell 5510 - the GUI libraries are drawing artefacts that look like stuck pixels
<awilkins> There's one in the menu bar when it draws the menu (other workspaces are clean until you also draw a menu on those)
<awilkins> Firefox also has one in the tab near the close button (but only when you maximise the window)
<awilkins> Tried nouveau and nv, both do it, so I suspect it's to do with the libraries
<davmor2> awilkins: and that right there is why the Conservatives are trying to close the Libraries ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Lazy Lion Day! 😃  ♌
<davmor2> JamesTait: can only be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WScEJKNMdgI
<JamesTait> 80s cheese at its best!
<davmor2> JamesTait: indeedly doodly
<zmoylan-pi> dammit we have a nedfestation...
<daftykins> yay
<diddledan> m00
<daftykins> o hai
<BigRedS_> Morning All!
<popey> hello BigRedS_
<BigRedS_> Ooh, I've acquired an underscore, maybe it has been too long...
<daftykins> you've grown a tail!
<christel> nice tail :)
<popey> is it a tail or a no-tail?
<diddledan> tail -f
<BigRedS_> So, yeah, what've I missed? :)
<BigRedS_> apart from apparently losing an irc client instance somewhere
<BigRedS> aha! Found it!
<diddledan> lol, find the irc client
<diddledan> how many boxes do you have that you can't remember where your irc is? :-p
<daftykins> :>
<knightwise> diddledan: I know that story
<daftykins> that reminds me of that bash.org quote
<daftykins> "i have a box, responds to ping, but i can't find it"
<knightwise> turns out i forgot all about a rasp py i tucked behind the tv
<knightwise> that moment you need to DDos your own gear
<diddledan> lmao
<daftykins> er what
<BigRedS> haha, yeah, we set up wifi monitoring here, to discover rogue wifi hotspots that people might set up
<daftykins> unplugging has an amazingly high effective rate
<BigRedS> and then weren't really sure what we could do once we'd identified one. How do you tell where it is?
<daftykins> so your APs are reporting finding them?
<BigRedS> well it hasn't yet in anger
<diddledan> you could set-up one of those fake access points that hackers use
<daftykins> diddledan: i know you're in a darkened room with shades on at your PC
<diddledan> daftykins: my curtains are closed!
<daftykins> s/shades/sunglasses
<diddledan> so yes, it's a darkened room :-p
<diddledan> curtains closed, lights off
<daftykins> sunglasses on
<knightwise> Fires up hackertyper !
<daftykins> lul
 * diddledan grabs brmbrmcar and vrooms it like a dinkytoy
<diddledan> vroom vroom
<diddledan> do they still make dinkytoys? or matchbox?
<daftykins> ugh post office etc refuse to ship phone batteries now, amazed how i got this thing in the first place, but now couriers want £11 to send it
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> sucky nuts
<daftykins> a NZ guy had the same issues recently as he was trying to get some ecig batteries shipped over from China or something like that, nobody will do it
<daftykins> somehow he's got some stuck in England now XD
<daftykins> not quite sure on that route...
<foobarry> mostly chinese hotwheels now
<popey> yeah, we couldn't ship a tablet to India recently, nobody would take it
<daftykins> seems DPD were ok with taking it up to England by ship, but for £11
<diddledan> how do the phone companies do it I wonder?
<daftykins> this one seems to have used Hermes, which don't really have a rep over here, just a person in a van
<diddledan> ooh, teaser trailer for resident evil the final chapter has been released
<diddledan> https://youtu.be/jbtmW3ydOkU?t=7
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<BigRedS> Goood Morning!
<brmbrmcar> Morning? Huh?
<zmoylan-pi> it's morning somewhere...
<brmbrmcar> I guess...
<BigRedS> in half of the places!
<zmoylan-pi> and some places have enough people doing night shifts that fast food places do a 24hour breakfast service
<diddledan> morning
<MartijnVdS> howdy
<diddledan> :-o davmor2_Hols has gone away?! what will we do without a song-for-the-day?!
<MartijnVdS> We'll have to find one ourselves
<popey> I am happy. Ressurected my Palm T|X, and jpilot works just fine at syncing
 * zmoylan-pi breaks out the kazoos and vocal guides for klingon battle chants... :-)
<MooDoo> howdy all
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<MooDoo> :)
<daftykins> greetings
<zmoylan-pi> carbon based lifeforms...
<daftykins> i come with peas
<zmoylan-pi> mushy?
<daftykins> not my cup of coffee, them
<zmoylan-pi> ditto, i much prefer marrowfat
<daftykins> never met the guy!
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> he nearly brought peas to the mid east... :-P
<daftykins> i'm green with envy
<zmoylan-pi> and me just after posting kermits it's not easy been green in another channel... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DykDOkyE5ME
<daftykins> someones suction cup climbing Trump Tower!
<zmoylan-pi> spiderman less the bitten by radioactive spider...
<daftykins> hrmm got an old server setup to mess with, but i can't think of much to do :)
<zmoylan-pi> install novell \o/ :-)
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> right now it's a desktop motherboard with 4GB RAM, a core 2 duo and a 40GB value SSD with ubuntu server 14.04 on it
<zmoylan-pi> novell would snot along on that
<daftykins> also got one of my fave 3ware 3Gb/sec SATA RAID controllers in there, 8 port i think
<daftykins> this guy is making such slow progress...
<diddledan> while I was faffing about with my second box the other night I managed to cut a finger. no pc surgery is complete unless you spill a ton of blood
<diddledan> plus, the blood appeases the gods
<zmoylan-pi> no blood sacrifice, the job is unfinished
<daftykins> i always felt that way with new builds :D
<diddledan> I didn't even feel it, but my finger was covered in blood when I pulled it out \o/
<zmoylan-pi> the trick is to make it so some other staff member makes the blood sacrifice...
<daftykins> but it's how i leave my mark on the world!
<zmoylan-pi> i've been very careful since my first job in a shop with a deli counter and meat slicer... been told that this machine will cut you at some point. everyone cuts themselves on it...
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> high staff turnover and in the 8 months i was there i saw about 20 people cut themselves on it... that bugger didn't mess around
<zmoylan-pi> came close but i was the first never to draw blood on it...
<diddledan> those things are lethal
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, i kinda got to know what the scream of a person cutting the tip of their finger off versus someone cutting down to the bone was
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> wonder if metal tipped gloves exist :)
<zmoylan-pi> pretty much the same reaction though, run in with kitchen towel roll or toilet roll to staunch the blood
<daftykins> so how'd you stay away from that duty? :)
<zmoylan-pi> then trying to nonchantly discretely clean the machine and not allow any meat cut till that was done while people impatiently wanted 2 slices of corn beef while someone was standing there with a hand wrapped in bandages waiting for lift to hospital
<zmoylan-pi> i was stock room person as i rotated stock correctly unlike most... this had it's own icky duty... been handed a shovel and been asked to take out the mouse the owner stamped to death...
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> stock rotation on shelves is a pig
<daftykins> i did that once i became legal employment age!
<zmoylan-pi> but it has to be done
<zmoylan-pi> especially for things like milk, bread
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> i've seen some lately where it seems they don't bother
<daftykins> milk was the most annoying i think :)
<zmoylan-pi> what annoyed me most about milk was when i was in there's never be more than 2-3 dates on the milk in the fridge but if i took a day or two off it was chaotic when i got back and it would take 2-3 days to get it all back in line
<daftykins> oof! no standards in folk - i had much the same with keeping racks tidy in a server room
<zmoylan-pi> now i make sure everyone sees my hammer collection and let their imagination work out what i'll do to them if they muck up my neat and tidy system...
<diddledan> darpa's cyber grand challenge video: https://youtu.be/n0kn4mDXY6I
<diddledan> (2.5 hours)
<diddledan> it's a fully-automated capture-the-flag
<daftykins> too long :<
<daftykins> diddledan: poor stack canaries :(
<flying_sausages> Hello people, anyone knows how to upgrade 10.04 to 16.04?
<daftykins> clean install
<daftykins> no other approach would be sane
<flying_sausages> daftykins is there any way I could do that without the use of CDs or USBs? Sadly I have none available to me
<daftykins> why?
<daftykins> what are the circumstances surrounding this odd scenario?
<flying_sausages> daftykins Cannot for the love of god find CD/DVDs and for some reason the PC just won't boot off of any USB stick
<flying_sausages> it's from like 2006
<daftykins> is this thing a production server
<daftykins> ?
<flying_sausages> nope, just an old home desktop that doesn't have good win10 drivers
<flying_sausages> *for graphics
<daftykins> why's it running 10.04 though? that's ancient
<flying_sausages> so it's throwing 4:3 onto a 16:9
<flying_sausages> Yeah, that was the last time I used a CD to burn an iso :L
<daftykins> !ab
<daftykins> blech
<flying_sausages> I know, sad times...
<ali1234> i know how to do it
<ali1234> you have to point the updater at oldrelease
<daftykins> no, your first question was the wrong question, you asked how to do what you're thinking - not the actual task
<ali1234> then upgrade to 12.04
<ali1234> then after you have done that you can upgrade to 16.04
<flying_sausages> and because do-release-upgrade runs in a weird screen it won't read me the read the whole log so I can't even try fix it
<flying_sausages> ali1234 did that, got 550 packages, but after that can't do-rel
<daftykins> if you installed without a separate /boot, you can download a 16.04.1 ISO and put it in /boot and boot it directly from GRUB
<flying_sausages> daftykins sorry, don't get what you're saying..?
<flying_sausages> Hmmmmmmmm that's a good idea
<ali1234> are you running do-release-upgrade on ssh?
<flying_sausages> ali1234 nope local
<daftykins> or perhaps a PLOP ISO can be booted from GRUB and then you could chainload your flash drive of 16.04
<daftykins> both methods avoid sitting waiting for entire upgrades through the releases
<flying_sausages> daftykins do you think you could point me to a how-to on how to boot from an iso through grub?
<daftykins> i'd be starting at google, so i might as well remove the middle man and let you do it direct
<flying_sausages> !ddg boot iso from grub
<lubotu3> flying_sausages: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<daftykins> come to think of it, perhaps GRUB can be directly instructed how to pass over to the USB, too
<diddledan> I believe it can do both
<flying_sausages> daftykins ah sweet, so I can skip this dumb-ass bios!
<diddledan> if you have a floppy drive and a separate PC you could even do an etherboot
<daftykins> i've a feeling you've just misconfigured it, but yeah probably
<daftykins> in my experience those always require more troubleshooting to even get going
<daftykins> flying_sausages: what's this graphics card btw?
<daftykins> also why'd you come here instead of #ubuntu ?
<diddledan> I'm guessing an AGP unit
<flying_sausages> daftykins let me check
<flying_sausages> Well, rooms with 2000 users have a bit of a different dynamic than rooms with 93 :p
<flying_sausages> Thanks so much for the help!
<daftykins> yes but one is support and one isn't
<daftykins> :P
<flying_sausages> daftykins is the main ubuntu the support one?
<flying_sausages> didn't know, first time I come to freenode for help
<daftykins> topics tell all
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-11
<flying_sausages> oh god it's Intel 82945G
<flying_sausages> whatever the hell that is
<daftykins> anyway, sounds like 1) 16.04 ISO boot from GRUB 2) PLOP ISO boot from GRUB 3) network boot from another host 4) give up and do a horrible, horrible upgrade slowly
<daftykins> ok you shouldn't even install a modern OS on that machine - i'm not even kidding
<daftykins> and if you do, you should be looking at xubuntu or lubuntu - definitely not vanilla ubuntu
<flying_sausages> yeah I'll switch to xfce after I install but that can just be done via terminal
<flying_sausages> or indeed lubuntu still gotta choose
<daftykins> just get the right ISO to begin with
<flying_sausages> it can run 64, just not graphics...
<flying_sausages> 3GHz Pentium 4
<daftykins> mmm no, that should not even be used right now
<daftykins> i have 2009 core 2 duos here that people don't even want
<daftykins> that system should be retired and recycled
<flying_sausages> hahahaha we can't all be choosers
<flying_sausages> and after all it runs, which is good enough for my mum
<daftykins> i bet the disk in there is even failing :(
 * daftykins looks at diddledan 
<flying_sausages> hmmmm we replaced those a couple years back
<diddledan> daftykins: don't you dare :-p
<daftykins> XD
<flying_sausages> now it's a whopping 80GB hdd
<diddledan> 80GB?!
<daftykins> i'm not kidding, next to nothing cost wise could get such a better machine
<diddledan> that's teeny
<daftykins> she may not need much, but how much do you value your mothers sanity for using it - and your own for supporting it?
<flying_sausages> After 6 or so years it's only got 25 GBs filled, including win10
<flying_sausages> it's just filled with .docs
<daftykins> 10 was definitely a very bad idea
<flying_sausages> yeeeeeeeah
<flying_sausages> hahahahah
<daftykins> i don't think P4s were 64-bit though, so it must be something else
<daftykins> grep -i model /proc/cpuinfo
<flying_sausages> doesn't say if it's 64, just model:4, the name, and all that twice
<flying_sausages> guessing two cores
<daftykins> can you not just paste it here
<flying_sausages> daftykins running this irc client on another machine
<daftykins> keyboard.
<flying_sausages> I'll ssh in and paste it :D
<daftykins> supreme lazy++
<flying_sausages> uname -a // Linux office 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> uname -a is very different to grep...
<flying_sausages> model		: 4
<flying_sausages> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<flying_sausages> model		: 4
<flying_sausages> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<daftykins> now "grep -i flags /proc/cpuinfo"
<daftykins> you only need one set since they're identical
<flying_sausages> indeed they are
<flying_sausages> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr
<daftykins> mmm lm indeed
<daftykins> ah well, it's a turd so it's a waste of time doing anything with
<flying_sausages> i have no idea what i'm looking at or for hahaha
<flying_sausages> daftykins well it's connected to 80Mb/s line so seedbox worthy
<flying_sausages> it boots haha
<daftykins> ah so now we find out the real reason you want it...
<flying_sausages> that, and openvpn
<flying_sausages> stepfather goes to china for work
<daftykins> VPS would make more sense
<daftykins> anyway, you have your options!
<flying_sausages> yeah but why pay for something when you can recycle an ancient ruin and have it for free
<daftykins> all of them are wrong on said museum piece
<flying_sausages> that's what I love about linux :p
<daftykins> because it's going to run rubbishly - and anyone telling you otherwise is enabling time wasting
<flying_sausages> is there any general benchamrk linux machines can go by?
<flying_sausages> just curious what this thing would tell me
<daftykins> ask anyone what they think of a Pentium 4 and if they understand hardware they'll laugh
<daftykins> it doesn't require metric to be proven
<daftykins> *metrics
<flying_sausages> gah I'm off to pcpartpicker hahahah
<daftykins> i have core 2 quads here i can't even sell for like £100
<daftykins> even with SSDs in
<flying_sausages> daftykins thanks again for the help, I'll try to boot from the usb via grub and then throw this thing away once I found out I can do it ha
<daftykins> ;]
<daftykins> lu/xubuntu ISO, or PLOP
 * diddledan plops
<daftykins> i'm gonna plop off to bed!
<daftykins> nn all \o
<diddledan> tata
<knightwise> morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> hey MooDoo
<MooDoo> how are you knightwise ?
<knightwise> Doin ok
<knightwise> Lot to do this week :( ..
<MooDoo> yeah tell me about it, collegue is off this week
<knightwise> Just getting at this "perfect shitstorm" moment where everyone wants everything at the same time
<MooDoo> knightwise: the best ones are, I need it for 10am, and 09:57 :)
<MooDoo> s/and/at
<knightwise> yep , an the "i'll procrastinate as long as I can and then we will get to it next week" approach
<knightwise> where the client puts stuff off right untill the end
<MooDoo> "we have visitors in the office, wheres the presentation I forgot to ask you to do" :)
<SuperMatt> to which you always reply "lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part"
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: definately
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> how are you brobostigon ?
<brobostigon> MooDoo: average, and you?
<JohnHunt> lol you're not British are you?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: I'm ok thanks :)
<MooDoo> JohnHunt: most of us are british here, and we enjoy a spiffing time drinking tea, can't you tell from how Jolly we all are what? ;)
<brobostigon> MooDoo: :)
<SuperMatt> tea drinking is declining
<SuperMatt> and I'm one of those tea shirkers sending tetley's stocks plumetting
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Son and Daughter Day! 😃
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> 👋 MooDoo
<JohnHunt> MooDoo: brits always say 'I'm fine thanks' even if in the depths of dispair
<JohnHunt> :p
<popey> hello JohnHunt, long time no see
<JohnHunt> yes, been busy
<JohnHunt> became a dad in December
<JohnHunt> 'nuff said right? :)
<JohnHunt> I just happened to be on freenode, thought I'd pop in here
<JohnHunt> are you still an ubuntu ambassador?
<popey> hehe
<knightwise> Ok :) Got the oll chromebook back from a loan
<knightwise> What to do with it ...
<knightwise> (perhaps turn it into a cheap carry-everywhere linux box ? )
<knightwise> Thinking of running Kali on it
<BigRedS> just wander round pentesting things? :)
<knightwise> BigRedS: kinda
<knightwise> Got me the kali cookbook
<knightwise> and the social engineering guide
<BigRedS> ooh, actually that sounds like the sort of thing I should probably have a crack at
<knightwise> I think I can run it on Crouton but i'm not a 100 percent sure if things like wifi sniffers will have direct access to the hardware
<BigRedS> ooh, the kindle edition of that looks a bit carelessly assembled
<BigRedS> only £2 though...
<knightwise> BigRedS: 2 ?
<knightwise> BigRedS: I found the pdf versions of both books somewhere
<brmbrmcar> freenode is overdue to go off!
<foobarry> packtpub were giving it away the other day
<Myrtti> brmbrmcar: to go off?
<foobarry> i forgot to check the site and missed it though
<brmbrmcar> 22:28:59 -e(e@freenode/staff/spy.edk)- [global notice] freenode webchat will be offline for maintenance for a short time tomorrow starting at 13:00 UTC. Sorry for any inconvenience  and thank you for using freenode.
<Myrtti> oh, webchat.
<brmbrmcar> That is what I mean
<brmbrmcar> oh, webchat
<MooDoo> I don't use webchat so I'm ok
<MooDoo> :)
<zmoylan-pi> webchat... pffft... kids... :-P
<brmbrmcar> Neither do I
<brmbrmcar> I thought it was all chat
<foobarry> seem to have solved my problem of coaster baking, since mp3 Cds are working at home but not in the car.. use k3b instead and burn at 8x
<zmoylan-pi> all chat going down would be big and i'd expect to see mention everywhere...
<diddledan> here's a fun one for adults: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/07/your_sec_toy_is_spying_on_you_hackers_crack_our_plastic_pals/
<zmoylan-pi> i was thinking about what sort of info you could extrapulate from such a device...
<diddledan> next episode of mr robot is on amazon prime
<diddledan> (released today)
<foobarry> which ep diddledan
<foobarry> think i am on se2ep2
<diddledan> 5
<diddledan> nope, 6
<foobarry> ah good
<foobarry> has anything happened yet? no spoilers ofc
<diddledan> yes.
<diddledan> it's getting going now
<foobarry> nervous about getting stitched up
<diddledan> gathering momentum
<foobarry> until last ep where everything dangling i bet
<diddledan> prolly
<m0nkey_> you guys been watching mr. robot too?
<diddledan> yup
<bashrc_> I tried watching mr robot, but got distracted
<diddledan> bashrc_: by the console-porn in the show?
<diddledan> waggott14: fix your connection
<bashrc_> I didn't get as far as that. They all seemed to be talking really slowly
<BigRedS> yeah, I had a go at watching it, but it turned out it was more about people than computers
<foobarry> or drugs and craziness in the case of series 1
<JohnHunt> yeah, we got through the first 3 eps
<JohnHunt> then it was a bit of a yawnfest
<JohnHunt> I heartily recommend watching star trek: the next generation instead
<foobarry> i found mr robot compelling but reserved judgement until i know if they are gonna do a lost /under the dome/ etc and string everyone long
<foobarry> and sacrifice story for viewers
<JohnHunt> yeah heh
<JohnHunt> I don't have time for that
<JohnHunt> I watch about 2hrs of tv a month
<JohnHunt> it's gotta be good
<JohnHunt> right, home time
<diddledan> ICANN are currently doing a DNSSEC root key refresh ceremony
<zmoylan-pi> swapping sacred scrolls?
<diddledan> something like that
<zmoylan-pi> and swapping external hard drives with all their media at the same time... :-P
<diddledan> it's VERY analogue
<diddledan> but in a digital way
<zmoylan-pi> they put the keys on vinyl... just like the old 8-bit days...
<diddledan> lots of hand-written forms/audit logs. two safes
<diddledan> and a little trolly
<diddledan> hah, they're using centos for their secure os
<diddledan> unclear which release it is tho
<diddledan> looks like gnome2
<diddledan> so a fairly old one
<daftykins> evening all
<daftykins> thought i'd go fishing to see what i could catch for playing with this old server :)
<daftykins> http://dafty.rocks/stuff/disks.jpg
<diddledan> :-o
<diddledan> that's a lotta epeen
<daftykins> all out of warranty now, 8 x 4TB replaced 'em
<zmoylan-pi> that's a lorra lorra 1's and 0's
<zmoylan-pi> i see mention of seagate putting together a <4pb storage system...
 * zmoylan-pi checks arthur c. clarkes timeline and seems about on time...
<diddledan> isn't 1KB <4PB?
<zmoylan-pi> depends if you're sandisk or not
<diddledan> well surely most storage systems are currently less-than 4 petabytes
<zmoylan-pi> 3.9pb or so
<diddledan> my point is you said seagate are putting together a less-than 4 petabyte system which afaict 1 kilobyte is less-than 4 petabytes
<diddledan> I think what you wanted was ~4PB
 * zmoylan-pi is more literal and ~4pb is around 4pb whereas <4pb is just under 4pb...
<diddledan> no, <4PB means literally ANYTHING BELOW 4PB
<zmoylan-pi> literally yes but can also be used to imply just under in common usage
 * zmoylan-pi will be playing d&d this weekend with pedantic dm so am probably flexing my vague language to irk him... i should do that less... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> 4pb is kinda special as it was once calculated as capable of storing a text only copy of  library of congress
<brobostigon> :D
<popey> i remember watching an episode of star trek enterprise where something happened where all the data on the ship computer. it said something like "4 XiB Deleted"
<popey> which is convenient that XiB is undefined
<zmoylan-pi> yeah they don't use binary in trek universe... apart from the binars aiui...
<diddledan> xenialbibytes
<diddledan> trinary ftw
<zmoylan-pi> any units they give would date so fast...
<zmoylan-pi> that it took hours for stations computer to recognise song in ds9 now looks a bit sad...
<zmoylan-pi> we now expect searches to be _very_ fast even complicated ones
<diddledan> don't forget startrek ds9 had the data of MANY civilisations' songs in the databanks
<zmoylan-pi> so the database is a 100,000 times bigger... it would still be indexed with a much faster computer to search it
<diddledan> it prolly had to use shortwave or subspace comms to talk with other computers to get the data
<zmoylan-pi> considering the trillions of calculations they stuffed into data's skull the space stations computer should be pretty nippy
<diddledan> yeah, but it's probably running off a raspi
<zmoylan-pi> even if it is a cardassisan military jobbie
<diddledan> you know what with cutbacks and stuff
<zmoylan-pi> red leaf pi for the cardassian
<diddledan> commies
<diddledan> ?
<zmoylan-pi> so station would have made a quick link to bajor to it's musical database and scored a hit fairly quickly for a bajoran musician
<zmoylan-pi> whoops trill...
<diddledan> at 112k baud?!
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> 300baud bell mode...
 * diddledan screeches
<zmoylan-pi> watch those characters scroll past...
<zmoylan-pi> or prestel!!
<zmoylan-pi> v23 1200/75
 * diddledan throws up a little bit in his mouth
<zmoylan-pi> i remember been really excited when they launched minitel in ireland till i learned how they were going to have 0 free services...
<zmoylan-pi> for some reason i don't understand it didn't take off...
<daftykins> all disks plugged in and fired up!
<zmoylan-pi> daftykins desk now has gyroscopic stabilisers... :-)
<daftykins> Model: AMCC 9650SE-8LP DISK (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 12.0TB
 * zmoylan-pi wonders how many legs we can cut off desk and still have it remain level... :-P
<daftykins> yay juggled a few disks around to have them in numerical order ;)
<zmoylan-pi> ascending or descending?
<daftykins> 0 through 7 from top to bottom!
<daftykins> been a few moons since those little guys were verified, so that's what they appear to be doing!
<daftykins> hardware RAID is so nice ;)
 * zmoylan-pi having only dealt with raid when it goes horribly wrong lumps the technology unfairly in with tape drives which also only came my way when everything went wrong...
<diddledan> yeah, but this is daftykins.. if they weren't going horribly wrong before they will do now
<daftykins> XD
<zmoylan-pi> does daftykins have a cat to push the high stack of hard drives off the desk? :-)
<daftykins> despite wiping those drives down before i loaded them up in my backpack, my word they were dusty
<daftykins> i do! but so far she's only conveyed a hatred toward Apple products
<daftykins> clever girl.
<zmoylan-pi> dust means undisturbed with little vibration
<zmoylan-pi> expensive cat... seems normal... :-)
<daftykins> put her near cables, the white ones get it - none else
<zmoylan-pi> we had a cat as a kid that bit and chewed everything... my father 'cured' her by rubbing a tiny bit of mustard into his hand and provoking the cat to bite him... the cat learned humans taste horrible that day and started limiting her biting
<zmoylan-pi> i can still remember her running backwards into the kitchen to drink some milk to get the horrible taste of human out of her mouth
<zmoylan-pi> 272 to 512 years old... wow, just wow... http://www.nature.com/news/near-blind-shark-is-world-s-longest-lived-vertebrate-1.20406
<daftykins> haha
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-12
<daftykins> welp looks like that's gonna be done by 5am ;)
<daftykins> diddledan_: http://treasure.diylol.com/uploads/post/image/635876/resized_chemistry-cat-meme-generator-i-don-t-know-what-i-m-doing-fdisk-84f247.jpg
<diddledan> daftykins: fdisk all the things
<daftykins> oh i try to
<diddledan> daftykins: does anyone ever understand the ramifications of a y or an n answer when fsck throws up errors?
<diddledan> like. "I have no idea what you say. just do it."
<diddledan> fsck -y /dev/foo
<daftykins> i don't think i've ever had to point someone toward fsck, when others have tried - i've asked for the SMART data and found a dead disk instead
<daftykins> bad things can happen if they fsck'd a wonky drive :<
<diddledan> aye. blows up any corruption
<daftykins> 41% verified on this RAID :)
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> that means i've got 40+ TB in the room D:
<diddledan> blimey
<daftykins> so, the new star trek goes backwards again, eh?
<diddledan> I think it's between enterprise and ToS
<daftykins> yarr
<daftykins> i never did bother watching Enterprise
<diddledan> I didn't finish it
<daftykins> that good?
<daftykins> who names a Beagle Porthos D: also, wow i remembered that
<diddledan> lol
<mapps> morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<mapps> hey MooDoo
<MooDoo> how you doing mapps
<bittin> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/guadec2016 o/
<MooDoo> on hold....boooo
<gebruiker> has anyone been able to build pf kernel with ubuntu sources?
<foobarry> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/microsoft-secure-boot-firmware-snafu-leaks-golden-key/
<TwistedLucidity> Funny.
<TwistedLucidity> But not if you own a Volkswagen
<foobarry> should be possible for ubuntu on the surface then?
<popey> kilogramme is okay as an en_GB translation of kilogram, right?
<TwistedLucidity> kilogramme is the correct spelling, yes.
<TwistedLucidity> Never seen "kilogram" before
<popey> thought so, just not written it much
<foobarry> they both have the same SI unit, so its safe
<TwistedLucidity> Huh, every dictionary I can find used "kilogram". But then they are all USAian....
<foobarry> wikipedia thinks its ok
<TwistedLucidity> Ah-ha. Merria-Webster lists it as a "British variant"
<popey> good, am translating something to en_GB so will use it then :)
<popey> it's funning seeing comments in other languages "Cricket is not popular in brazil!"
<ali1234> both are acceptable according to chambers
<ali1234> oed wants me to sign up so they can suck it
<ali1234> i've never seen kilogramme actually used anywhere
<TwistedLucidity> Time to take our language back from these Yankee imperialists!
<TwistedLucidity> The fact some of our spellings were due to a fashion for all things French years ago, is totally beside the point.
<TwistedLucidity> Never let facts get in the way of a good opinion, I say.
<TwistedLucidity> It's be funny to see regional translations. "User is not in sudoers" could be come "Yer naw wan o' the big yins"
<ali1234> https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=QYtHAQAAIAAJ&pg=RA7-PA86&dq=kilogramme&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=kilogramme&f=false
<ali1234> kilogram is not a US spelling ^
<ali1234> or it wasn't in 1843
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> No Man's Sky releases today at 6pm. Sam just pointed out that he's not going to be able to use Family sharing on steam this weekend because I'll be on it all the time :)
<foobarry> he's right
<foobarry> i'm still on skyrim..maybe i'll get round to NMS if its any good in about 10 yrs
<TwistedLucidity> popey: NMS runs on Linux?
<popey> Sadly not
<TwistedLucidity> Ah, forget it then.
<popey> but NMS appears to be blocked from Family Sharing :(
<popey> https://steamdb.info/app/275850/graphs/
<popey> according to that
<popey> dunno if that's just because it's not out yet, still beta testers only
<popey> might open once released
<TwistedLucidity> I have enough games I still need to finish...and movies to watch...and books to read...then there's this pesky thing called "work"
<ali1234> bbc.co.uk has 320 kilogrammes and 394 million kilograms
<TwistedLucidity> Are they still being sued for patent breach over the "super-formula" for the procedural generation
<popey> not aware of that
<bittin> first talk at GUADEC has started now https://streaming.media.ccc.de/guadec2016 about flatpak http://flatpak.org
<bittin> :)
<popey> "No Man's Sky doesn't actually use this "superformula" thing or infringe a patent. This is a non-story... everybody chill "
<ali1234> whats the superformula?
<TwistedLucidity> Ah...cool. I know someone was trying to flinging a sueball in their direction.
<ali1234> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superformula ?
<bittin> for you Linux people too watch
<bittin> :]
<popey> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-07-21-why-no-mans-sky-fans-are-worried-about-a-patented-superformula
<TwistedLucidity> ali1234: A mathematical procedure that makes it easy to procedurally generate models etc. Someone has a patent on it.
<ali1234> i guess it is that, since it is patented
<TwistedLucidity> People who patent pure maths should be taken outside and...well...you can imagine.
<ali1234> yeah it is that one ^
<ali1234> i might have to use that for something now
<foobarry> we could just not sell stuff in America
<TwistedLucidity> This kind of stuff affects the EU too
<ali1234> bittin: flatpak seems really basic compared to snappy
<foobarry> EU don't allow nonsenical alogrithmic or software patents AFAIK
<TwistedLucidity> Not quite true from what I recall reading a while back. I agree totally that the intention is to not let it happen, but....
 * TwistedLucidity tries to find linky
<TwistedLucidity> https://fsfe.org/campaigns/swpat/swpat.en.html under "Current Status"
<TwistedLucidity> Quote: the European Patents Office (EPO) grants software patents by declaring them as "computer implemented inventions".
<TwistedLucidity> I'm not sure how TTIP will affect the situation.
<foobarry> The European Patent Convention (EPC), Article 52, paragraph 2, excludes from patentability, in particular
<foobarry> discoveries, scientific theories and mathematical methods;
<foobarry> aesthetic creations;
<foobarry> schemes, rules and methods for performing mental acts, playing games or doing business, and programs for computers; [emphasis added]
<foobarry> presentations of information.
<TwistedLucidity> Totally agreed. But they weasel around their own rules.
<foobarry> "mathematical methods" are algorithms and formulaue
<TwistedLucidity> Software is, to a large degree, just mathematics with pretentions of grandeur.
<TwistedLucidity> Quite why copyright isn't enough beats me.
<TwistedLucidity> Not sure if this has been overturned: http://www.out-law.com/page-9995 (IPO approves software patent for UK)
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy World Elephant Day! 😃  🐘
 * TwistedLucidity wonders what kind of magic calendar JamesTait has
<JamesTait> TwistedLucidity, it's called the internet, and it has special celebration days for everything, and it's fabulous! 😁
<TwistedLucidity> Is there are World Day Day?
<TwistedLucidity> And a World Day Day Day?
<popey> World Mention A Day On IRC Day
<popey> That's every day round these parts
<popey> alan@homeserver:~$ grep -i JamesTait irclogs/2016/freenode/* | grep -i Happy | grep -ic Day
<popey> 97
<popey> figured it would be higher than that
<JamesTait> Me too.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23048819/
<JamesTait> TwistedLucidity, I bet if you look hard enough, there is somewhere. 😉
<ali1234> is anyone else watching the flatpak talk?
<JamesTait> No, I didn't know about it, but I probably should be.
<foobarry> does anyone with a lwn.,net subscription wish to share https://lwn.net/Articles/696868/ please?
<ali1234> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/guadec2016/room1/
<ali1234> seems like they are only targeting desktop apps
<ali1234> you have to do everything over dbus
<JamesTait> Right, that's what I understood.
<ali1234> like opening files or urls
<ali1234> i think they'll quickly discover that basically no interesting software can work in this model
<foobarry> ubuntu uk podcast is now called ubuntu podcast?
<MooDoo> yes it's rebranded
<MooDoo> http://ubuntupodcast.org/
<JamesTait> Thanks, ali1234.
<popey> foobarry: yeah, only a few years ago
<foobarry> woops. i kind of stopped listening at some point and never got back in the habit
<JamesTait> "You can ask PulseAudio to load any DLL from the host and it can do anything."  Does that affect snaps as well?
<ali1234> probably
<foobarry> got the lwn.net link now.
<MooDoo> blast from the past I'm watching - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJAFPoiRODM
<JamesTait> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23048883/
<MooDoo> bloody hell JamesTait lol :D
<popey> haha, brilliant
<foobarry> taitbot
<JamesTait> I suspect there are some duplicates in there where formats changed and/or emoji were added.
<foobarry> realised i#m not getting unicode in my screen session
<popey> Oh noes 🐧
<popey>  (ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻
<foobarry> oh i got those
<foobarry> not the oh noes one though
<popey> that's a cheeky little penguin
<TwistedLucidity> I've never got to grips with entering unicode on GNU/linux
<foobarry> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81923/gnu-screen-doesnt-echo-unicode-characters-correct/81924
<TwistedLucidity> Can use the compose key though, that's a cool feature
<TwistedLucidity> Reminds me, I need to find out how to force byobu to use tmux rather than screen.
<popey> it does by default now
<knightwise> hey everyone
<popey> hello knightwise
<MooDoo> hi knightwise
<BigRedS> Goood Morning!
<knightwise> hey MooDoo
<knightwise> Hows it going dude
<knightwise> Hey BigRedS
<knightwise> find anything more on that site I showed you ?
<BigRedS> Aha, yeah, I've bookmarked it for when I remember the things I'm supposed to be learning about, too :)
<knightwise> hahah :) Know what you mean
<knightwise> more books to add to the "I should read this somedauy " list
<BigRedS> haha, yeah
<foobarry> got my new watch strap for my f91w
<zmoylan-pi> does adding a new watch strap to a f91w increase it's value? :-)
<foobarry> watch strap is £3 , watch is @£6
<zmoylan-pi> mind i have seen smartwatches for €20 locally...
<foobarry> stil more than 3x the price of the worlds best watch
 * popey hugs his f91w
<popey> I asked for directions recently, noticed the guy had an f91w, and afterwards I said "hey, nice casio f91w watch!" he looked at me like I was a freak, and got away sharpish
<foobarry> lol
<zmoylan-pi> directions?? do you not have 2-3 gps enabled devices about your person on a average day...?
<foobarry> guy had greatness on his wrist without knowing it
<zmoylan-pi> or realised he was in the presence of a watch geek...
<foobarry> i'm no watch geek just a satisfied customer
<foobarry> i never wear my £80 rotary any more
<popey> we had gps / map, but internet was patchy
<zmoylan-pi> i like my cheap fitness tracker nuband... but it is annoying to have press the button to read the time...
<popey> and when internet goes away, the google maps app conveiently "forgets" the map you had on screen
<foobarry> hmm how to get the strap off...
<zmoylan-pi> i use cycle streets.  a downloadable map pack of uk and ireland.  won't calculate routes offline but full maps are all i need
<popey> foobarry: tiny holes in either side of where the strap attaches
<foobarry> yeah, tiny pin reqd i think
<foobarry> this new strap feels nicer. tempted to change both sides, but i'll prob only change the borken bit
<zmoylan-pi> video of changing strap... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2ufbrNYLcc
<foobarry> dunnit already :)
<Myrtti> I recently swapped the metal strap of my Moto360 to a silicone one
<zmoylan-pi> using a paperclip... thank goodness i have my https://images.duckduckgo.com/iur/?f=1&image_host=http%3A%2F%2Fwherebadmovieslive.files.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F09%2Fmacgyver-paperclip-tool.jpg&u=https://wherebadmovieslive.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/macgyver-paperclip-tool.jpg
<foobarry> i used a 1.4mm precision screwdriver
<daftykins> yay one verified array and xfs mounted fine :>
<foobarry> XFS sicks
<foobarry> sucks
<foobarry> especially when it kills the filesystem on disk failure/full disk
<daftykins> been working fine for me for large RAIDs that are just media stores
<foobarry> we've had a few go bad
<foobarry> and don't use it anymore
<foobarry> esp bad on centos 6
<daftykins> what do they tend to be, database volumes?
<foobarry> data files
<foobarry> research data
<foobarry> scratch volumes
<daftykins> hmm, welp this is ubuntu server 14.04
<daftykins> /dev/sdb: Timing cached reads:   4494 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2247.33 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads: 1396 MB in  3.00 seconds = 465.00 MB/sec
<daftykins> Azelphur: hehe had someone teasing you in another channel for not thinking an SSD would benefit games ;)
<Azelphur> daftykins: I was right though, beyond loading times it won't do nothing for you
<daftykins> not entirely true, there's silence!
<daftykins> but you putting together a system in 2016 and neglecting an SSD? crazy talk, sir
<daftykins> diddledan: must resist... urge to watch mr.robot s2 before it finishes airing! D:
<diddledan> minor news today, our understanding of everything might be wrong: http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2016/08/researchers-orbit-a-muon-around-an-atom-confirm-physics-is-broken/
<daftykins> not the first time that's happened
<foobarry> daftykins: realised i'm now ats2ep4
<daftykins> of Mr.Robot?
<diddledan> e5 is weird
<foobarry> se1e0-se2e4 is weird
<diddledan> e5 is weirderer
<daftykins> i just did a bit of a recap on s1's last ep
<foobarry> boo
<foobarry> they could make it better
<foobarry> a UK series would be quite different
<foobarry> and potentially epic
<Seeker`> Azelphur: "loading times" can be signficant in some games
<Azelphur> Seeker`: true, but not many
<diddledan> I think the games designers could improve those if they thought about it a bit
<Seeker`> Azelphur: for large values of "not many"
<Azelphur> still I haven't done bad, I've got this: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/wBjNPs on £300
<diddledan> i.e. load enough to get the level loaded at the spawn point and then load the rest in the background
<daftykins> Azelphur: still how can you dev and use high end gear and not want SSDs in all the things O_O
<foobarry> skyrims surely could preload when you are near somewhere
<Azelphur> daftykins: not for me, it's for the gf, she wants one large drive for games
<foobarry> maybe other games do
<daftykins> right but you have to have an OS too
<Azelphur> nobody stores there games on SSD
<daftykins> yes they do
<daftykins> i have a dedicated one for my game installs
<Seeker`> Azelphur: Hi, I'm nobod
<Azelphur> well, hardly anybody
<Seeker`> y
<Azelphur> Seeker`: me too
<Azelphur> I have a 1TB SSD
<Azelphur> but, baring in mind that cost more than the entire cost of this build...yea
<Seeker`> I think by "hardly anybody" you mean "most people"
<daftykins> i'd still rather the OS on SSD and the games could be on a large mechanical volume
<daftykins> at a minimum
<daftykins> Seeker`: +1
<Azelphur> Seeker`: I don't think most people install games on an SSD?
 * Seeker` has two SSDs, one for OS, one for games
<daftykins> i've got an M.2 SSD in my new build with the OS on and the older 512GB SATA for games - then a mechanical for media
<Azelphur> daftykins: hehe, but it's already a £300 birthday present, I think that's plenty enough ;)
<daftykins> do it once do it right
<daftykins> even a budget drive is like £50 or less no? :)
<Azelphur> daftykins: I've been following "if (buying) { buy good } else { use what I have }"
<Seeker`> Azelphur: Why don't you think most people do?
<Seeker`> Out of the total population of the world, probably most people don't
<foobarry> which is the good adblocker?
<Seeker`> out of the population that, say, buy games from Steam, I suspect most do
<Azelphur> Seeker`: it's very expensive
<foobarry> i keep forgetting which is best for chrome/firefox
<daftykins> foobarry: ublock origin
<foobarry> reasons?
<daftykins> lightweight and superior to ABP
<foobarry> good enough for me :D
<daftykins> no whitelisting paid rubbish
<foobarry> thats also good reason
<foobarry> ok i'll do it
<Seeker`> You can get 400GB SSDs for about £100
<Azelphur> Seeker`: *shrug* I think 1TB min really for regular gaming
<Seeker`> Admittedly they aren't the fastest on the market, tehy still blow spinning discs out of the water
<Azelphur> but, I can still buy a decent SSD later
<Seeker`> Azelphur: No, 1TB isn't the minimum for regular gaming
<daftykins> i don't really see why you would leave tonnes installed at the same time
<Seeker`> I've got a 500GB drive, I uninstall games I haven't played in about 6 months, I've still got about 100GB free
<Seeker`> That isn't exclusively games either, I've got 100GB+ of video that I need to transcode too
<Azelphur> Seeker`: I have 252GB of steam alone, and I don't even have all my games installed.
<Seeker`> Why do you need all of your games installed at once?
<Azelphur> nor do I game that much
<daftykins> right but you'd have to be a little bit silly in your head to keep them all installed
<Azelphur> I suppose, game shuffling works
<Seeker`> I can download 25GB of data an hour from the steam servers, I can think "I want to play X now" and have it installed in (mostly) minutes
<Azelphur> I actually barely have any of my games installed, and I only have the ones installed that I play fairly regularly at current
<daftykins> they're only a folder paste away if you keep them on other media, too
<daftykins> (for steam)
<Seeker`> Gaming more often doesn't mean that you have to have more games installed, it just means that you spend more time gaming
<Azelphur> Games I have installed: CS:GO, DiRT Showdown, Distance, Golf with your Friends, Payday 2, Portal (1+2), ShellShock, The Stanley Parable, Tabletop Sim, TF2, Rocket League and Hearthstone
<Azelphur> and whoop, there goes 250GB :)
<Seeker`> Often, people that spend a lot of time gaming spend most of their time on one game
<daftykins> i'm still loving Hitman \o/
<daftykins> haven't even moved off the first level still, with 32+ hours of play
<Seeker`> I've got WoW, Diablo, Hearthstone, Overwatch, Keep talking and nobody explodes, CS:S, Doom, Factorio, Fallout 4, FF VIII, rFactor2, Rocket League, Sonic & All-stars racing, Stardew Valley, Tomb Raider installed
<daftykins> so much to do and see :D
<Seeker`> and Battlefield 4
<knightwise> Geeky weekend time :)
<daftykins> o rly? what do you have planned?
<knightwise> Installing Kali on the chromebook while propped on the couch watching old episodes of beverly hills 90210
<daftykins> oof
<knightwise> my wife loves the show :) She is rewatching all nine seasons
<knightwise> Playing around with a 125 euro laptop SSH'd into a 40 euro raspberry pi to use a 20 year old chat program has something ... Cyberpunky
<daftykins> i'm not familiar, but kali references tend to make me cringe due to the types that would come in #ubuntu lying about running it (when it used to be ubuntu based) and trying to get help cracking wifi or something equally mundane
<knightwise> daftykins: I can understand that
<daftykins> learning pen testing could be fun though i'm sure :)
<knightwise> I would like to use it to quicly enumerate clients networks and stuff
<knightwise> Not planning on becoming the next kev mitnick though.
<daftykins> :D
<knightwise> hmm.. whow .. kde
<knightwise> havent done THAT in a while
<diddledan> do people still use KDE?
<diddledan> I still don't like that qt isn't suitable for app-stores like apple and gplay
<diddledan> or rather the open sauce version isn't
<diddledan> there's something about the GPL license and the way that you package for those platforms that makes it incompatible :-(
<knightwise> deleted the Chroot , trying again with Xfce
<m0nkey_> Any idea on the best way to backup a running Ubuntu or Debian system? I was thinking dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -1 - | dd user@host dd of=file.gz
<m0nkey_> Or I could use dump.
<m0nkey_> This would be easier if I had lvm, because I could snapshot that bad boy then write it to a file.
<m0nkey_> Suggestions?
<MartijnVdS> dd'ing a running system will lead to a dirty filesystem
<MartijnVdS> with potentially weird results
<m0nkey_> Hey, it worked to swap out for a bigger drive :) But I did stop all services prior.
<MartijnVdS> xD
<MartijnVdS> I'd rsync everything over
<MartijnVdS> then re-rsync just before turning off the old one :)
<m0nkey_> Rsync could world, but I've got so much customisation, I don't remember half of the things I did. :D
<MartijnVdS> just rsync everything on the / filesystem (and other "actual" filesystems)
<MartijnVdS> you'll then have a copy of the machine
<MartijnVdS> then the second rsync run is to see what changed since the last one
<MartijnVdS> and you can test the new one
<m0nkey_> Don't have the pleasure of a second machine right now.
<m0nkey_> I could just get another drive, create a LVM, dd the partitions over, then I have the ability to snapshot.
<m0nkey_> Which would mean I'd have a frozen in time point to actually do a dd to a file.
<m0nkey_> I wish ZFS was included in the kernel. Then I could have done a ZFS rootfs :)
<daftykins> you and your exotic setups!
<daftykins> m0nkey_: this is a good wake up call as to writing notes of your own mods in future
<m0nkey_> Heh
<daftykins> getting it to work once is such a Linuxy thing to do, but it's totally worthless if it can't be repeated
<m0nkey_> All the recent stuff I can re-produce.
<m0nkey_> Just all the other junk
<daftykins> ;)
<m0nkey_> And it'll be nice just to have an image backup.
<daftykins> why does it have to be running during the backup?
<m0nkey_> It's headless, then I got to get it out of the closet, hook up a keyboard/monitor, who wants that? :-)
<daftykins> ah so the typical case of wanting to avoid some real work :)
<m0nkey_> The lazy IT guy approach. Yes.
 * daftykins has no sympathy
<m0nkey_> :)
<daftykins> yay clonezilla, etc.
<m0nkey_> I could do that. But I'd like to schedule this, back it up like 2-3 times a month
<m0nkey_> Automation :D
<daftykins> mmm good luck with that
<diddledan> zfs send | ssh moo zfs receive
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> zfs really is a panacea
<zmoylan-pi> i'd prefer pancakes
<diddledan> mmm, pancakes
<diddledan> with icey cream and maple syrup
<m0nkey_> diddledan: ZFS on the rootfs, mmm... I'd totally do that. zfs send/recv .. easy as pie.
<zmoylan-pi> hmmmm, pie....
<diddledan> m0nkey_: it _might_ be possible with a bit of fiddling of the initrd on an ubuntu system
<diddledan> or, yannow, freebsd it :-p
<diddledan> I haven't heard any more news about the ubuntu/bsd crossover project since the initial announcements
<m0nkey_> diddledan: I have considered fbsd'ing it. However, I have LUKS encrypted disks for my off-site backups
<m0nkey_> I don't think fbsd support LUKS
<diddledan> no, I don't think it does. they use geli IIRC
<m0nkey_> Yes, it's geli
<m0nkey_> Which, I could use. But then I'd need to re-write my backup scripts.
<m0nkey_> I list all my disks /dev/disk/by-id in a file to loop though to mount attached drives. I don't think fbsd has the same /dev/disk/by-id
<m0nkey_> I suppose if I'm using gpt, I could use /dev/gptid
<m0nkey_> but then, I got pam customisation I'd need to port too.
<m0nkey_> Heh, maybe I should customise so much? :)
<diddledan> there's no /dev/disk/ on my FreeNAS
<diddledan> just looking to see if there's anything similar
<m0nkey_> Nope, there aint.
<m0nkey_> Yeah, migrating to fbsd could be done, won't be easy. pam.d customisations, (log-in notifications, apache pam authentication, etc), drive encryption and backup scripts.
<m0nkey_> Anyway, I'm out. Back later.
<bebetin1975> hello
<daftykins> lo
<zmoylan-pi> already gone
<daftykins> mmm slow eyes :>
<diddledan> I've got slow ears. I don't listen fast enough
<zmoylan-pi> speed of sound is just too slow...
<daftykins> faffing with too much here, me and a mate in the US were talking about racing games etc - i found the old colin mcrae rally but it doesn't run very well, no pad support for modern controllers
<daftykins> then i found coline mcrae rally 04 which is nice and modern enough for LAN play even - got it running between my desktop and laptop :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3q3vpzx042zkjj/cmrally04-2.jpg?dl=0
<zmoylan-pi> i was always more into space combaty games...
<zmoylan-pi> or gauntlet style top down shooters
<diddledan> cute kitty: https://twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/764198606295343105
<zmoylan-pi> doesn't get much fuzzier than that
<diddledan> hosted raspis! https://blog.mythic-beasts.com/2016/08/05/sneak-preview-from-mythic-labs-raspberry-pi-netboot/
<zmoylan-pi> run out of a phone box with a out of order sign on the outside i presume... it's a huge operation... :-)
<daftykins> wow suddenly getting interest in the PCs i'm selling
<daftykins> 2 emails in the past few hours
<zmoylan-pi> hope they lead to sales
<daftykins> hehe, the core 2 quad one nearly did before i realised it was worth more to me to keep after doing it up, than having the £120 i'd listed it for
<diddledan> "To anyone looking for a simple, even crude explanation for the Web’s rise, this is it: the ability to view a reasonable facsimile of a naked woman in the privacy of your own home."
<diddledan> from: https://www.minnpost.com/business/2016/08/rise-and-fall-gopher-protocol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> j
<daftykins> wb with the usual nick
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, this tablet this nick, computer old usual nick
<daftykins> bebetin? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm?
<daftykins> nevermind
<awilkins> Why are space rocks gay?
<awilkins> Oops, wrong channel
<awilkins> Clearly they are very delightful though
<daftykins> permanently in the sun sir, they must like the heat
<daftykins> keeps 'em chirpy
<diddledan> By Grabthar's Hammer, By the suns of Warvan, You shall be avenged!
<daftykins> hmm BBC Panorama did another proggy on North Korea
<zmoylan-pi> no more alan rickman... no galaxy quest 2...
<diddledan> :-(
 * zmoylan-pi shakes fist at 2016
<diddledan> I want my money back for this year!
<diddledan> so today's new Windows 10 Insider build killed iTunes
<zmoylan-pi> so... not all bad then...
<daftykins> sounds ace
<daftykins> i had to repair vmware workstation earlier since the new version went on, minor task though
<diddledan> ooh, get you
<diddledan> vmware workstation!
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> better than oracle break all the things virtualbox
<diddledan> hyper-v *cough* ?
<zmoylan-pi> vmware workstation... an ancient pentium 1 propping up wonky desk... :-)
<daftykins> hyper-v is a huge turd
 * daftykins holds his arms out wide 
<daftykins> HUUUUUUUGE
<diddledan> ooh, bsod
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> best memtest
 * daftykins runs
<diddledan> wonder how I caused that...?
<zmoylan-pi> i miss gpf's and uae's sometimes.  bsod's seem bland now
<diddledan> I did repair iTunes and reboot..
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: but they have faces
<diddledan> and again. same code
<daftykins> 12.4.3 they're up to now isn't it?
<daftykins> why do you even use that :(
<diddledan> I think I killed Windows by fixing iTunes
<daftykins> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!
<diddledan> I don't want to use Windows anyway *pouts*
<zmoylan-pi> well installing itunes replaces a lot of windows anyway
<daftykins> do you run insider because you didn't want to pay for a copy of 10? :)
<zmoylan-pi> i think diddledan runs w10 as they hang out in linux chatroom and is trying to be a rebel... :-P
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> lol
 * zmoylan-pi once guessed correctly the colour of an engineers tie before they arrived... :-)
<diddledan> haha
<zmoylan-pi> it was red and they worked for i.b.m. good old big blue... and i knew they thought of themselves as a rebel... therefore had to be a red tie... :-)
<ali1234> what kind of engineer wears a tie?
<diddledan> ali1234 has a good point
<zmoylan-pi> i.b.m. engineers
<diddledan> I thought engineers were jeans wearing
<diddledan> maybe even shorts
<zmoylan-pi> justifies the size of the invoice later
<diddledan> often in sandals
<zmoylan-pi> not any of the i.b.m. engineers i dealt with
<diddledan> IBM doesn't employ engineers. they employ suits
<daftykins> briefcase carriers
<zmoylan-pi> shirt, ties and jacket hanging in their car in case it was a formal location like lawyers etc.
<zmoylan-pi> they usually knew their stuff mind so a few steps ahead of the h.p. engineers i dealt with
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-13
<diddledan> me sleepysleep now
<daftykins> so soon!
<daftykins> you're ruining the club
<daftykins> me and zmoylan-pi might have to audition for a replacement
<zmoylan-pi> or spike diddledan's water supply with caffine...
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E4XtdEnWx4 - Goldeneye: Source 5.0 (copy of the N64 game but in the Half-Life 2 engine)
<ali1234> not really the same thing without the awful controls and looking at the other players screens
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> intrig ewe ing: http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/12/google-developing-new-fuchsia-os-also-likes-making-new-words/
<Azelphur> diddledan: that article is ridiculous lol
<penguin42> the fact you can buy 4 cornetto's at a supermarket for less/same as you can buy one is very odd
<SuperEngineer> no it's not; it's an equal opportunities thingy [both fatties & thinnies can pay the same price]
<penguin42> then perhaps I shouldn't admit to buying the 4 pack of triple chocolate and caramel ones and eating them as I walked back
<penguin42> the walk has got to have cancelled one or two of them out
<SuperEngineer> [keep an eye out for the ice cream van - plenty more opportunities for fun!]
<penguin42> they're expensive and anyway I've got plenty of my chocolate sorbet in the freezer
<SuperEngineer> :-D
<SuperEngineer> mmmmmmm... choc-o-late.....
 * SuperEngineer prepares salad.... & wonders whether it needs mash or chips to complete it ;-)
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: Yeh, add the chips then throw away the salad
<SuperEngineer> it's like the mir vs x argument... which is better: x ot mir, mash or chips :-D
<SuperEngineer> whoops! just walked past bin... apparently salad jumped in voloutarily to make way for chips ;-)
<penguin42> damn...
<SuperEngineer> :-D
<daftykins> hehehe
 * zmoylan-pi ends a successful d&d and nerf session with battered sausage and chips...
<daftykins> so that's where the nerf action comes from...
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: I don't think we want to hear about your battered sausage
 * daftykins chuckles
<diddledan> if you're concerned I think you should call the samaritans
<zmoylan-pi> it was either that or a battered burger
<zmoylan-pi> they also have spicebags but i'm not a fan of spicy
<daftykins> as in the legal high, or a food item?
<zmoylan-pi> food, chicken, chips spicy in a bag... it's the new chipper must have
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> not been to a chippy in a while
<zmoylan-pi> http://www.irishmirror.ie/whats-on/food-drink-news/spice-bag-named-irelands-favourite-6676171
<daftykins> mmm
<daftykins> i have a chicken steak and chips in the oven, otherwise i'd be very jealous - though i still am :(
#ubuntu-uk 2016-08-14
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<myles> Hi there wondering if anyone can give me a little with a systemd related issue?
<penguin42> only if you ask
<myles> haha thanks....so avery time i issue the systemd command i get the follow,...Trying to run as user instance, but $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set.
<penguin42> myles: It's rare to actually run the systemd command - if you're trying to modify something you normally run the systemctl command
<myles> penguin42: Thanks for that, Ive never actually used systemd so just trying to get to grips with it a bit. the systemctl command seem to execute with no issues so ill work from there :)
<penguin42> myles: Yep it's mostly you use that to control it - e.g. systemctl restart foo
<myles> penguin42: That makes sense now that you say it. Thanks for putting me on the right track!
<penguin42> np
<diddledan> watching a new series on amazon - game of silence - pretty intriguing
<diddledan> don't you love when you cough so hard that you fart?
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> it's mostly the feeling of relief when you realise you haven't followed-through
<daftykins> after further testing today, some ALSA buffering numbers is all it took to calm my Onkyo down, my my
<daftykins> now i have £60 of DAC and case and so on ordered that i don't need...
<daftykins> diddledan: a mate has had two post-shower sneezes that have resulted in the follow through, followed by rapid second showers and laundry duty ;)
<diddledan> buffering: s/f/g/
<daftykins> rude
<diddledan> ALSA buffering sounds nasty
<daftykins> in a way i'm pleased, but having already ordered kit it's kind of a pain it hasn't played up again XD
<diddledan> typical
<daftykins> yep!
<daftykins> i didn't really believe that forum thread i linked you to would be of any use
<m6lpi> evening all
<daftykins> \o
<m6lpi> I have a 16.04 server
<m6lpi> there's a service that looks like it's not starting an init script on boot
<daftykins> sounds normal, since 16.04 doesn't use init ;D
<m6lpi> can I safely symlink the script in to the appropriate /etc/rcX.d dir ?
<m6lpi> o..k..
<m6lpi> so, how do I make it fire on boot ?
<daftykins> first off, what are you talking about? you don't ask for advice without details
<m6lpi> zimbra
<m6lpi> if, after it boots, I ssh in and manually poke the init script it works just fine
<daftykins> i suspect you could have found a better way to install it to begin with if it isn't behaving properly
<m6lpi> I used their install system
<m6lpi> might just be easier to add it to rc.local
<daftykins> strikes me as a mistaken approach
<m6lpi> sure, I am open to the idea of doing it right though
<Nokaji> prior to upgrade (14.04~16.04) gedit used to have tab buttons for stuff like copy and paste - can I get this back?
<daftykins> like a toolbar?
<daftykins> ask in #ubuntu
<Nokaji> hmh, ... i need to install older version - solved
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
 * diddledan twirls the tassles
<daftykins> old girl trying to line me up with a smashed iPhone 6 job o0
<diddledan> yey?
<daftykins> not sure ;) kinda more trouble than they're worth really
<daftykins> especially when you consider the typical iPhone owner...
<daftykins> average, i should say
 * diddledan hides his ipwn
<daftykins> D: why would you do that to yourself? :P
<diddledan> I believe it's called penance
<zmoylan-pi> you have to use some horrible tech just so you can spot great tech when you find it...
<diddledan> is that like a diamond in the rough?
<zmoylan-pi> i thought the new iphones were a mass of glue that made unauthorised repairs... complicated?
<daftykins> nope even easier than older ones
<daftykins> well for the display etc
<zmoylan-pi> well i kinda guess that's the one bit that's replaced the most...
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> i hear the components on the motherboard are glued a fair chunk
<daftykins> in a repair video i saw, the lady had to scrape away at the PCB to get in and under before popping a couple of resistors off
<zmoylan-pi> i watch people using devices in public and the amount of broken screens i see still in use amuses me
<daftykins> it's amazing the low standards yeah, seems to me they can't get by for 5 minutes without them even if they did know someone that can fix it
<daftykins> i've got some spare phones here but they won't have the right SIM size to even offer as a loaner
<zmoylan-pi> and i am detecting a small increase of dumb phones in use... it's weird that they are ancient compared to the new dumbphones still been sold...
<daftykins> must be things folks still have in a cupboard somewhere
<daftykins> if it weren't for the fact the batteries are probably shot, i'd bet many would consider going back
<zmoylan-pi> that would be my guess... people with pre smartphone nokias instead of the newer variants... and in some cases i see them using the nokias after putting away smartphone
<zmoylan-pi> i suspect some of the nokias are still working on their original charge... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> i have used one nokia for 3 days in airplane mode when it had been left switched off and left 18 months after it's last charge...
<daftykins> err what use is a nokia in airplane mode XD
<zmoylan-pi> i was in hospital and they had me in room with no access to power points for android phone or my iphone.  so i powered them down except for 1 hour a day to deal with sms and used nokia e61 as ereader and mp3 player
<zmoylan-pi> and games
<daftykins> i'd have preferred a crossword
<daftykins> or a printed book :P
<zmoylan-pi> well i had sodoku and boggle as games...
<daftykins> my hospitals wifi was all super locked down, i couldn't RDP home or even IRC
<zmoylan-pi> this was pre hospital having wifi for patients...
<daftykins> you've got to wonder now really with what folks use it for, i keep hearing from mates that they use netflix etc. in hotels
<zmoylan-pi> now my dumb nokia asha 302 does irc, email, web, rss, ereader, games, twitter.  not prettily but well enough and not have to worry about battery
<daftykins> i'd feel that were a bit immoral because you'd probably be screwing everyone else over with the bandwidth if it's a bad setup
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, 1 person viewing netflix is selfish, ditto any form of video or streaming
<zmoylan-pi> unless the setup is incredible but how often does that happen?
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> not something i would do in a hotel
<zmoylan-pi> oh and also the 302 does mp3s and radio...
 * zmoylan-pi pats the 302.  thought i had lost it over the weekend when it fell out my pocket and got crunched under a car seat... nary a scratch
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-07
<fjaiohgae> Morning all, I just upgraded to 17.04 and I found few interesting behavior, but before I clam it's a bug I just wanted to confirm, the first is about the terminal here is it
<fjaiohgae> when I used the Ctrl + Alt + T, which is a shortcut to a new terminal, I got a notification about it, to claim that it's "ready" however the first notification is just a decoy, and only the 2nd will give me the real new terminal, it's pretty small but pretty annoying behavior, so the question is this some new settings or it's a bug
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> Good morning!
<brobostigon> good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<foobarry> been offline for a bit
<foobarry> what's new?
<diddledan> foobarry: new is a state for things that have not been around very long :-p
 * diddledan ducks
<diddledan> I'm finding myself using vim more and more
<diddledan> think I'm turning into a neckbeard
<davmor2> diddledan: no you are just growing up :P
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> my favourite command in vim atm is di" or da[ and variants
<diddledan> d$ is pretty nice too
<davmor2> diddledan: :%!xxd is useful too :D
<diddledan> ooh, funky
<davmor2> diddledan: also set wildmenu in .vimrc
<zmoylan-pi> vim is the editor you hate till you find yourself using it more and more because all the other editors are worse
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: to misquote churchill Vim is the worse text editor, except for all those others you try from time to time
<m0nkey_> Myrtti: you about?
<m0nkey_> Need to know if we're going to see you, D and L when we fly over Wednesday 😀 we'll be there for two weeks.
<diddledan> random women keep retweeting my twitters. they also suggest I should go to a url for their adult profile
<m0nkey_> I had that. I told one I was married and they all stopped.
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-08
<diddledan> how many DVDs did you get with interactual on them? (and how many do you still have :-p) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InterActual_Player
<zmoylan-pi> i have never heard of such a thing
<zmoylan-pi> and i have a lot of dvds
<zmoylan-pi> mind i knew when i bought my movies that there were was not going to be much extra material other than a trailer as the movies were from long before dvds were invented
<enclude> hi, if I connect a smartphone to my linux, does the SAME PERMISSION POLICY of Linux apply to the connected smartphone?
<diddledan> huh?
<davmor2> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Just read this in a QA white page from Microsoft ("No one goes home" is a metaphor. Do not actually lock your staff in; to do so may be contrary to fire regulations and other laws in your locality.) comedy gold from MS
<zmoylan-pi> of course such laws required sacrifices to come about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fire#Consequences_and_legacy
<zmoylan-pi> jaysus, 'puter needs a bit of a whack if can't figure this right... :-) https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/aug/08/computer-says-no-irish-vet-fails-oral-english-test-needed-to-stay-in-australia
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: that's really bad :-(
<diddledan> I mean, I'm betting it's purely her accent that is being discriminated against by the racist computer :-(
<zmoylan-pi> pretty much, who knew computers would be bad with accents... did anyone ask siri?
<diddledan> davmor2: I just got a linkedin about you :-p
<diddledan> says you are qualitatively testy
<davmor2> diddledan: yeap sounds about right :D
 * zmoylan-pi hands diddledan knife, fork, salt, pepper and a napkin
<zmoylan-pi> oh... testy...
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> I like when I actually do lol when I type lol
<diddledan> oh dear
<diddledan> my bank just told me they've detected my card details on a n0rty website
<diddledan> had to cancel the card and get them to renumber it :-(
<Seeker`> I bet the new number is 6
<diddledan> 42, surely
<arsenip_>                       website
<arsenip_> 14:54:17 < diddledan> had to cancel the card and get them to renumber it :-(
<arsenip_> 14:55:18 < Seeker`> I bet the new number is 6
<arsenip_> --------------------------------------------------------oops
<arsenip_> hiya.
 * diddledan nips arsen's arse
<diddledan> :-p
<arsen> ;)
<diddledan> allo
<diddledan> interesting: https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextcloud-presents-ransomware-protection-app/
<m0nkey_> ZFS FTW!
<m0nkey_> snapshots ;)
<m0nkey_> Go ahead and encrypt my data! >:)
<diplo> Guys, if you can't get someone to put a pub key on a remote server but need SFTP to be without a password prompt, any suggestions ?
<diplo> sshpass maybe
<diddledan> why no key?
<diplo> Because the hosts suck :)
<diddledan> aah
<diplo> It's a printing firm
<diddledan> gotcha
<diddledan> hmm. donno then.
<diplo> We do both ends normally, so never had an issue and other companies have been using FTP ( yuck ) but these guys have decided to go with SFTP now but not sure they understand the ins and outs yet
<m0nkey_> You could set-up proftpd with the sftp module and allow anonymous users ;)
<diddledan> anonymouse!?!
<m0nkey_> Or password-less users
<diplo> yeah we're not the host, our customers server is the client :/
<diddledan> skeery shat!
<m0nkey_> So give them your public key?
<diplo> sshpass -e sftp@host apparently works
<m0nkey_> If they want to use SFTP, they need to know how to use keys :)
<diplo> I have m0nkey_ - Not sure they understand priv/pub keys :/
<diplo> I said the same
<diplo> :)
<m0nkey_> Your customer sucks
<diplo> Our customers host sucks
<m0nkey_> :)
<zmoylan-pi> they're customers, of course they suck
<diplo> Right sshpass will get me around it if they can't work out the ssh key
<diplo> ta fanx
<diplo> This is also CentOS 5 - so EOL and... sshpass isn't installed
 * diplo hopes for no dependencies
<enclude> hi, I tried to switch the virutal console from within the terminal with CTRL + F1 and so on. 1.( I could not do anything on the console afterwards. Now all Fonts in my folder are gone. What is it?
<diplo> What do you mean by the Fonts in the folder are gone ?
<diddledan> they're gone
<diddledan> as in the person is gone
<diplo> hah, that is the issue when you hide parts/joins etc :)
<diplo> I normally check with a /name tab
<Azelphur> I just rented this cheap VPS to put some stuff on, bargain bin stuff
<Azelphur> they emailed me to give me a bunch of security tips...they are running OpenVZ on Kernel 2.6
 * Azelphur facepalms
<diplo> Reply to it and say that ?
<diddledan> "security tips" and they're THAT FAR OUT OF DATE?!
<Azelphur> diplo: so tempted
<Azelphur> azelphur@vps:~$ uname -a
<Azelphur> Linux vps 2.6.32-042stab123.9 #1 SMP Thu Jun 29 13:01:59 MSK 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<diplo> :/
<diplo> Our response from this company about adding our pub key was.
<diplo> Due to GDPR requirements we do not allow FTP transmission for clients, it needs to be sent via FTP
<diplo> Our email said, please add our SSH pub key to the authorized_keys file
<diplo> this was from their IT manager, will try and explain to him private and public keys tomorrow, to tired now :)
<diddledan> gah: https://t.co/cB6l4Sj87P <-- trump gets a report on how great he is twice a day
<diddledan> norks is in the news again, too: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/08/north-korea-nuclear-miniaturised-warhead-advanced-considerably-japan
<popey> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/08/08/ubuntu-artful-desktop-fit-and-finish-sprint/ # in case anyone works or is in london on 24/8 :)
<popey> and can help out, in return for beer and pizza
<diddledan> BEER! PIZZA!
<diddledan> debconf videos are starting to go online if anyone is interested: https://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/debian-meetings/2017/debconf17/
<m0nkey_> i should have gone
<m0nkey_> That's it. I'm done with work for the next two weeks.
<diddledan> don't blame you. work sucks :-p
<Myrtti> m0nkey_: occasionally
<m0nkey_> Hey Myrtti
<m0nkey_> It's okay, I spoke with D.
<m0nkey_> I just wanted to confirm if we're going to see you guys.
<Myrtti> jolly good
<m0nkey_> Looking forward to seeing you all :)
<Myrtti> both my trustworthy mobile irc tools have broken recently and in this even less in irc than I'd normally have a chance to
<m0nkey_> :(
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-09
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<BobMottram[m]> Joined from the Matrix
<daftykins> wow they made Brains Indian in the remake
<daftykins> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbirds_Are_Go_(TV_series)
<m0nkey_> Watch out England, m0nkey_ is on his way!
<daftykins> ruh roh!
<daftykins> inform the borders, people
<diddledan> daftykins: you can't be more diverse than making the middle aged nerd with glasses an indian call centre operative
<diddledan> (and a stammer)
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> I bet they made him smooth talking and hunky
<daftykins> also a dark skinned British femme as a security bod to tick the inclusion boxes
<m0nkey_> It's okay people. I won't be staying.
<smittix> Evening
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-10
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning davmor2
<awilkins> Anyone use rmtoo?
<diplo> Nope, never seen it before
<awilkins> Constantly wanting requirements management that works well for me. Keep wanting to do something with graphviz ; this seems to have the concept of directed graphs in it
<awilkins> But it's a Hard Mode tool it seems, it's a bugger to even set up and get working
<diplo> Is this to setup enviroments for dev etc from my quick read over it ?
<awilkins> It uses `make` to generate outputs...
<diplo> Just got to that bit, not something we'd need I guess so can't see the use of it, albeit our software devs are writing ancient code :)
<awilkins> And you need to set up a bunch of things including TeX
<diplo> I tried TeX once, that was an experience
<awilkins> I have grandiose ideas about big systems and I need a tool to manage the dependency graph so I know what to work on ...
<awilkins> Or at least have something to present
<diplo> I'd love to be in that position, I just think our company will never get there before we go bust
<awilkins> Wowzer, TeX is 39 years old
<awilkins> Only 9 releases in all that time
<awilkins> Well, since v3
<awilkins> Then you have XeTeX, which supports unicode
<diplo> hah - well stable and does what is says on the tin I guess
<diddledan> how does a default route without a gateway ip address assigned work? (I've seen cases where it is configured like that and works fine, but most of the time configs require a gateway ip)
<diplo> So no gateway= set in interfaces/ifcfg-eth0 type thing
<diplo> On RH based systems you also have /etc/sysconfig/network that has a default route.
<diddledan> basically just `ip route add default dev eth0`
<diplo> And when you do ip route it displays 0.0.0.0 ?
<diddledan> there is no ip assigned at all
<diddledan> the destination address is 0.0.0.0 though, yes
<diddledan> destination 0.0.0.0, no gateway, dev eth0
<diddledan> I need to configure one to find out what it outputs on the route command 'cos I can't remember off the top of my head
<diplo> So shouldn't work externally, we have this happen at our sites, it'll still route on the same subnet just not go out over the internet
<diddledan> but it does work, that's the point
<diddledan> I've seen it work
<diddledan> so I want to know WHY it worked in those cases when usually it shouldn't
<diplo> Then I have no idea, ours never do, we've had sites drop their gateway - bug in Cent6 and it does the above, never seen yours work like that, then again, if it works I may not have seen it :)
<zmoylan-pi> the data must flow.... :-)
<diddledan> WORMSIGN!
<zmoylan-pi> *thump* *thump* *thump*
<diddledan> maud dib will save us!
<zmoylan-pi> he who controls the data controls the universe
<diddledan> he who controls the universe is quite spicey!
<davmor2> Do we have Wormsign......Maud dib, we have Wormsign the likes that God has never seen
<davmor2> now I have to watch Dune again what a hard ship
<zmoylan-pi> the movie or the tv mini series?
<zmoylan-pi> the movie is incredibly beautiful but unfaithful to the books, the mini series is better but lacks the visual punch of lynchs movie
<Oli> It's also pretty tedious to have somebody just reading 10 minutes of lore at your. It's more like a narrated play.
<zmoylan-pi> in the beginning there was the server and it was good...
<diddledan> and the server was in the darkness, and needed to see, so it spun up the hard disk array and all the blinken flashen
<zmoylan-pi> and lo did the os boot
<diddledan> and then the server created process 1 but felt it was lonely so it forked a second process out of the first
<zmoylan-pi> and adobe flash decided to update...
<diddledan> and thus began armagedden
<zmoylan-pi> thus spake zombieos
<diddledan> I'd hate to see a flash process turn into a zombie
<zmoylan-pi> and there was much disk trashing
<zmoylan-pi> and yea did the uesr fire up chrome to find a solution...
<diddledan> and google advertised
<diddledan> I really need to set up static dns entries for some of my boxes - I have no idea what IP they're using and want to ssh into them to update them
<awilkins> My router has a DNS server that works for the DHCP leases it assigns... but not from the router itself *arrrg*
<foobarry> did i miss the bit where p0p3y quit hanging out here?
<foobarry> haven't seen him for long time
<zmoylan-pi> i use nmap to find them when they shift ip after a reboot. it means i constantly find new stuff people are adding to the network :-)
<m0nkey_> Watch out, m0nkey_ is about!
<zmoylan-pi> m0nkey_ magic, m0nkey_ magic ::theme tune::
<diplo> foobarry: he was in here the other day, I pinged him specifically mind :) he's active on Telegram podcast channel too
<foobarry> its official, irc is dying
<foobarry> dieing
<foobarry> whatever
<zmoylan-pi> it's august slowdown as people go on holliers and those left have to cover for those off
<diplo> Nah, it's been dead in here forever
<diplo> Same peeps all the time really
<fake_tache> really?
<diplo> 77 nicks and a fair few of those are dups / bots probably only 10 of us who actually talk actively ish
<awilkins> In the worlds before m0nkey_, primal chaos reigned.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS_5BORSayc
<diplo> I prefer fake_tache zmoylan-pi :)
<diddledan> doo be doo
<diddledan> alternatively: don't be don't
<diddledan> what the actual?! https://twitter.com/chordbug/status/895679096470085632
 * Laney makes some noise
<Laney> I used to be in a really active IRC channel when I was a teenager, then over a few months it completely died
<Laney> a few people stopped coming on when they went to university or similar, then it snowballed from there
<Laney> SAD!
<diddledan> aye, I've had a couple situations over the years where a community just died
<diddledan> last major one was ircqnet #computers channel (the whole of the network is gone now)
<diddledan> I was in that channel for over a decade before it went south
<diddledan> many folk came and went in that time
<knightwise> Evenin peeps
<brobostigon> evening knightwise
<knightwise> hey brobostigon how are you doing dude
<brobostigon> knightwise: yes not bad, and you?
<knightwise> doing ok , rearranging the home office to see if we can make a little more room for an extra trainee we will be having over
<brobostigon> i know that feeling, rearraging out my study to make space for a possible nursery.
<knightwise> aha :) little jedy on the way too ?
<brobostigon> yes, :)
<knightwise> congratulations dude
<brobostigon> ty, :)
<brobostigon> knightwise: issue here is, my kate is bipolar and with the medications she has for it, we just need to hope, because her meds can cause a malforme baby.
<knightwise> man ... thats bad.. We are rootin for ya
<brobostigon> knightwise: thank you. greatly appreciated.
<knightwise> off to the couch
<knightwise> got an episode of Hinterland I want to catch up on
<knightwise> then beeeed  ! its been a VERY long week
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan> I like the quote on the end of this article from another security guy: "If you're going to start a rebellion amongst all your red-teamers, don't do it at Defcon." http://www.zdnet.com/article/salesforce-fires-red-team-staffers-who-gave-defcon-talk/
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-11
<davmor2> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> morning brobostigon how are you?
<davmor2> popey: you too
<popey> Good morning.
<Seeker`> hallo
<brobostigon> davmor2: yes not bad, and you?
<davmor2> brobostigon: good thanks
<brobostigon> :)
<MooDoo> howdy all :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mukka
<SuperMatt> oi oi
<MooDoo> davmor2: SuperMatt how's it going guys?
<davmor2> MooDoo: good thanks, you?
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah i'm ok thanks :)
<enclude> hi, I have got linux and windows 10 parallel installed. I would like to install another linux mint system on another partition. Do I have to be aware of anything? Do I overwrite GRUB with the new Linux Mint's GRUB?
<Rixon> "Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: marcus_, chrisf_, cking" <-- looks like marcus has quit doing chris ;P
<Rixon>  /tumbleweed_for_unsavoury_joke
<easzero> Hi I just installed Linux Mint 18.2 from USB Stick. Before And still I have Linux Mint 18.1 and Windows 10. Now I have 2 Linux and 1 Windows. But the current (this) Linux Mint Installation failed with GRUB. I dont remember the error message. But I am using it now after havong done a sudo update-grub
<easzero> Do I have to be aware of anything? It works til now
<easzero> At the installation I chose SAMSUNG ATA as the default GRUB location. Was that the error? btw, the language is english in some menus. May the error have caused that
<popey> easzero: i think the mint support channel is #linuxmint-help on spotchat irc
<easzero> but my question refers to linux in general
<MooDoo> it would be better to ask in the linuxmint-help channel if you're not getting answers here
<easzero> and: I have installed the tor browser from the repos. But the version is 0.2.7.6 whereas the current version in fact is 7.x. I have updated  the package lists alredy and then ugpraded. How can I get the current version from
<MooDoo> wow ask in #linuxmint-help
<Laney> is get-iplayer borked do you know?
<Laney> WARNING: Failed to download programme schedule http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcalba/programmes/schedules/last_week.xml
 * diddledan borks Laney on the head :-p
<Laney> I found some old-ish forum posts about it
 * Laney hasn't tried to use the thing for a year or so
<davmor2> Laney: might be broken because of the do you have a license question now
<Laney> oh wait, if I visit that URL I get an interesting message
<diddledan> I know the beeb were planning on putting the iplayer behind login at some point, and they prompt you to sign up
<Laney> Additionally - and this won't concern all users of data views, but may need some clarity - we would like to point out that no provision of metadata feeds from the BBC constitutes an implicit or explicit licence to download rights-controlled digital media content for indefinite retention by the downloader.
<Laney> haha
<Laney> oh hey davmor2!
<diddledan> I don't get that bit: "To expend new development effort on maintaining the decommissioned views would significantly threaten the future existence of the BBC's responsive web offering for programme websites"
<diddledan> how would it "threaten" other parts of the site?
<davmor2> Laney: hey dude how's life?
<easzero> i have installed TOR from the repos. but i only can start it from the terminal. Isnt there an icon for the desktop? I did search in the start menu.
<MooDoo> easzero: is this mint?  as you're asking in the wrong channel!
<diddledan> :-o mooooo dooooooooooooo
<diddledan> noooooooooo
<diddledan> they got moodoo!
<popey> Laney: i use youtube-dl for bbc these days
<Rixon> >start it from terminal.
<Rixon> >search in start menu.
<Rixon> does not compute!
<Rixon> winux eh
<Laney> davmor2: doing okay, currently in Montreal for Debconf :-)
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> popey: just youtube-dl <url to iplayer thing??
<Laney> >*
<Rixon> lo, long time
<Laney> seems to work
<Laney> I need to watch Gardeners World on the plane
<diddledan> "need" :-p
<easy> hi, i have googled quite a bit but Id like to know what the difference is between Partition name/label and the lowest option (I dont know what it is called in english ). What is the difference and is there any appriopriate way to gib them names?
<diddledan> "lowest option"?
<daftykins> easy: try a channel for whatever language you speak
 * diddledan nobbles daftykins bicycle wheels
<diddledan> :-p
<daftykins> oi!
<daftykins> i can finally get back on those now my guest has left just earlier
<diddledan> \o/ for cycling!
<daftykins> off to penguin42 land prior to heading back to Texas!
<diddledan> texas. the diy store? (I think I might be timetravelling there ;-)
<daftykins> was that a mainlander thing?
<diddledan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Homecare
<diddledan> it was
<daftykins> wowzer
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-12
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> £32.50 for a new disc brake rotor?! oy vey
<zmoylan-pi> you could avoid that by only driving uphill :-)
<daftykins> ah so you're familiar with Escher's Guernsey?
<daftykins> working out where to place the harbour was a lengthy task
<zmoylan-pi> i live in an area where if i cycled anywhere it was uphill and a long slow drag and when i returned home the wind negated the downhill and it was still a long slow drag... :-)
<daftykins> hah yep that sounds like me riding up the east coast here on the 'cycle lane' that people like to walk in
<zmoylan-pi> 2 words... *NO* *BRAKES* when you're right behind them does the trick :-P
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> that would definitely be an improvement over the expletives that often come to mind
<zmoylan-pi> pedestrian crossing outside trinity college often had pedestrians crossing against the lights slowing me down at start of a long slow hill to work.  those words parted the eejits like the red sea when bellowed right
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> overcame the language barrier for the foreign folks too :-)
<enclude> which mail and irc client  do you use?
<zmoylan-pi> claws for email, irssi on rasp pi for persistence
<andylockran> howdy
<daftykins> vote for irssi here too, no mail client - web only
<daftykins> gmail on android for mobile
<zmoylan-pi> i do occasionly consider using a console based client for email like mutt or alpine on the rasp pi...
<penguin42> mutt is great (default config isn't)
<daftykins> penguin42: hey hey \o all well?
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, every time i look at doing it it feels like the first time i tried to use vim :-)
<penguin42> daftykins: Yep, it's been a pretty nice day up here
<daftykins> neat! my guest from the states flew out from Manchester airport this morn
<penguin42> ah, that pays for a lot of Manchester; it's owned by a consortium of the councils
<daftykins> multiple councils o0
<penguin42> daftykins: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Airports_Group
<penguin42> the 10 borough councils....and an australian investment firm (!)
<daftykins> ah i see, always figured cities would be just the one
<penguin42> daftykins: We've got a connobation (sp?) - i.e. multiply nearby cities where they've grown and now touch each other so that the combined area is 'Greater Manchester'
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> i always found it funny the island has many parishes and makes them all negotiate waste disposal individually, heh
<zmoylan-pi> stops them used to be all the local corporations in every town here had their own bin collection services.  now it's all outsourced... i'm not sure it's an improvement in any way
<zmoylan-pi> s/stops them//
<penguin42> daftykins: They dont necessarily cooperate that much - I live near the border of two of the councils and the bin lorry turns around at the bottom of the road
#ubuntu-uk 2017-08-13
<easzero> hi, I have 2 Linux and 1 Windows 10 OS installed on my laptop. It used to work until now. The second (new) Linux used to show texts on the screen during startup, but it started. Last time it didnt start, it hang when the following appeared on the screen: [OK] Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan-pi> too early... rolls over... pulls duvet over head...
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<czajkowski> how's folks ?
<brobostigon> tired, and you?
<czajkowski> trying to work out what to do for the day
<czajkowski> hubs is gone to volunteer biking up in london
<czajkowski> sent out a doodle pole for RAT event
<czajkowski> might take Bash out for a walk as it's nice out but he's not a fan of the sunehin
<brobostigon> that reminds me, me and my fiance need to take our dog out too.
<andylockran> hey
<daftykins> \o
<andylockran> long time; how's things?
<andylockran> managed to leave my phone,laptop, house keys & tablet all in a bag at the Cambridge office after an away day on Friday.  Turns out my two factor auth works well.
<penguin42> oops
<diddledan> is that "works well" or "works _too_ well"?
<penguin42> our 2FA needs a pass-phrase as well
<andylockran> diddledan: probably works too well; but happy enough if/when I get my phone back.
<diddledan> :-)
<daftykins> oof
<daftykins> sorry andylockran i wandered off :)
<daftykins> https://trymefree.lotusbiscuits.co.uk/- people, free biscuits!
 * penguin42 notes their privacy stuff says they use cookies....
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> these cookies may be from a warehouse that also handles biscuits
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-06
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daftykins> good morn \o
<diddledan> m00
<brobostigon> o/
<zxmoy-pi> only just o/
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> (that's me waving frantically trying to warn the choochoo driver)
<daftykins> just had all those computers delivered
<diddledan> ooh
<daftykins> https://dafty.rocks/nextcloud/s/RZop7FSnFQzLHJ9 #1 is a speed demon
<diddledan> noice
<daftykins> haha whole OS is just frozen at the desktop
<daftykins> blown away that the monitor is more like a 24" model though
<daftykins> woooow yeah this HDD is toast
<knightwise> hey peepz
<daftykins> heya \o
<daftykins> https://dafty.rocks/nextcloud/s/dCwyWns4grKL4HS
<daftykins> that's not a happy bunny
<diddledan> all I can tell from that smart log is that it says the disk is ok (I don't know how to read smart output)
<zxmoy-pi> yeah, it is a bit technobabble. do i drop a disk with read errors or is that normal
<zxmoy-pi> when i first started wayyyyyy back prepping a hard drive meant typing in pages of dodgy sectors to the software to tell it to ignore them
<zxmoy-pi> the best indicator a drive was going south was the noise would change as it was accessed
<zxmoy-pi> now they're so quiet it's more often the transfer speeds that tells me
<diddledan> zip disks are great in that regard: once they click, they're dead, Jim
<daftykins> well in this case there are hardware ECC errors in field 195, the reallocation count (field 196, for both successful and attempts at reallocating a wobbly sector) is astronomical - and field 187 has clearly hit its' upper bound of 65,536 uncorrectable errors (likely from bad sectors)
<daftykins> so it's toast
<daftykins> the fact the prog says OK is just cringeworthy
<zxmoy-pi> the damage report computer has been damaged :-)
<diddledan> "Computer! Damage report!"
<diddledan> "Tea. Earl Grey. Hot."
<zxmoy-pi> i really liked zip disks, though i preferred the ls120s as they worked with normal floppies too
<daftykins> i saw clients with them but never owned any non-floppy type drive, never seemed a benefit for my uses
<zxmoy-pi> we had lots of point of salese shops using tape drives for backups. problem with them was we'd buy about 10 tape drives per year and this years would be incompatible with last years. the ls120s and zip disks worked with every ls120 zip drive
<zxmoy-pi> the software would sometimes vary within one batch to make a tape written by one drive incompatible with another...
<zxmoy-pi> so if a shop got flooded and it's tape drive was destroyed having the tapes might not be enough to get it back
<zxmoy-pi> or if a pc died rebuilding it with software that worked with the backup tapes could be a fun game and adventure
<diddledan> my school used to do tape backups - they didn't store them offsite though
<zxmoy-pi> that was.... wise....
<diddledan> this was on an NT3.51 server
<zxmoy-pi> one of the flooded shops only survived as they had insufficent space to store the backup zip disks on top of the pc. they had to be stored on a shelf 5 foot above floor which saved them
<diddledan> haha
<diddledan> I love how something "annoying" is the very thing that saves your ass
<zxmoy-pi> they were supposed to be stored in managers office on high shelf but that never happened
<diddledan> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jacqdqLD
<diddledan> well that's a silly paste, irccloud
<diddledan> TechRadar: AMD lets slip that its Threadripper 32-core CPU is over 50% faster than Intel's Core i9-7980XE. https://www-techradar-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-lets-slip-that-its-threadripper-32-core-cpu-is-over-50-faster-than-intels-core-i9-7980xe
<diddledan> just realised that's an AMP link
<diddledan> damn googs
<daftykins> fully reassembled, whisper quiet - wow
<diddledan> \o/
 * diddledan whispers sweet nothings
<daftykins> such a marked difference you wonder if you plugged the fan in
<zxmoy-pi> ...did you plug the fan in... :-)
<daftykins> maybe!
<daftykins> yep i heard it! xD
<daftykins> now for a working disk and an appropriate OS
<zxmoy-pi> os/2 \o/
<mgdm> I only yesterday clocked the OS/2 and PS/2 similarity
<mgdm> d'oh
 * zxmoy-pi throws cp/m into the mix...
<zxmoy-pi> well os/2 was launched on pcs that were first to have ps/2.... and mca...
<mgdm> well, the OS/2 PCs *were* PS/2s, weren't they? The connectors were just called that because those were the first machines to have them I think?
<zxmoy-pi> yeah, a whole new architecture now that ibm realised these flippin pcs were selling and maybe off the shelf components allowed others to build on their hardware
<zxmoy-pi> mca was stupid expensive
<mgdm> Oh i forgot about MCA
<zxmoy-pi> we _ALL_ want to forget about mca
<mgdm> :D
<mgdm> MCA, Rambus, what other expensive underwhelming tech was there?
<zxmoy-pi> i'd like a network card... 1 genuine ne2000 ir£300
<zxmoy-pi> uh cheaper? 1 generic ne2000 clone ir£175
<mgdm> o_O
<zxmoy-pi> oh and mca.... *kerching* ir£450
<zxmoy-pi> that was in 80s when it was stupidly expensive. eventually even the isa ne2000 clones dropped to <ir£80
<zxmoy-pi> and those prices covered installation as it required a degree in alchemy to set the feckers up
<mgdm> hehe
<zxmoy-pi> wheres the instructions. see the slip of paper with a phone number? yeah. that's the bbs in japan...
<daftykins> vewy gewd
<zxmoy-pi> or korea... or thailand... somewhere big on urinating dogs... :-P
<m0nkey_> Time to poke the bear.. BSD perspective of systemd.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AeWu1fZ7bY
<m0nkey_> It's actually kind of interesting.
<m0nkey_> It doesn't make fun of it, it actually asks the question why Linux switched to it
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-07
<ali1234> because it actually works
<ali1234> good analysis, good video :)
<m0nkey_> I got nothing against it. I quite like how to add a service, create a unit file and enable it.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zxmoy-pi> morning mammals
<brobostigon> morning elven beings
<brobostigon> human elfs*
<knightwise> Good morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning knightwise
<knightwise> Get zxmoy-pi
<knightwise> get = Hey
<knightwise> how you guys doing today ?
<knightwise> Not too hot ? Gonna be another waaaaarm one
<zxmoy-pi> tis a tuesday after a bank holiday... a stealth monday
<knightwise> oooh  hate those
 * knightwise working from home in the new offices
<knightwise> nice :) I haz a view now.
<knightwise> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmKxPkajcTdkiSYaPDEsqKIN76EmfvgBUQVa-40/?utm_source=ig_twitter_share&igshid=ydjbsauhfifa
<knightwise> Oj joy that is an UGLY url
<daftykins> o0
<knightwise>  Hey daftykins
<knightwise> how man today you are*
<knightwise> * please arrange words in right order to confirm you are not a freenode bot
<daftykins> xD just strolled down from the bedroom so not bad so far thanks :D all well with you?
<knightwise> Yup :)
<knightwise> first day in the new company office
<knightwise> we renovated the garage and its now an office/classroom for our company
<daftykins> :D fresh smell of paint?
<knightwise> paint smell is gone, place smells of fresh wood
<knightwise> we used american pallet-wood to cover one of the walls
<knightwise> makes the place look very rustic
<daftykins> ooh yes i see the above pic now, i hope that mug contains a tasty beverage
<knightwise> Yep , Half of my coffee rations
<knightwise> i've moved down to a maximum of 2 cups a day
<knightwise> rest is tea
<daftykins> i've often found tea seems like the more mild alternative now, too - have quite a few now
<knightwise> too much coffee makes me stressed and ancious
<knightwise> I was completely stressed out during our holidays, decided it was time for a change
<daftykins> right, i best get myself cleaned up and to the bank, then i can have a word with the charity shop staff about these two spruced up laptops for them to try and shift :D
<knightwise> so i started meditating/mindfullness, cut down on coffee and stuff like social media and stuff
<knightwise> daftykins: good luck with that dude :)
<daftykins> ah didn't get the relaxing effect of the holiday huh? that sounds terrible
<knightwise> nope , got a stress-backlash
<zxmoy-pi> with a wood covered wall you can give classes on axe throwing or advanced sysadmin :-)
<daftykins> yikes
<knightwise> hahahah :) THAT is an excellent idea
<knightwise> and we can practice on LIVE USERS
<zxmoy-pi> only once... :-p
<daftykins> good that you're nipping that one in the bud now, as i know someone who had to go off work for an entire year during a stress related breakdown... in fact that's why i ended up teaching, to help cover for them
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: they still breathe after you chop off an arm
<knightwise> daftykins: wife had a burn out 4 years ago. not something you wanna go through
<zxmoy-pi> yeah but they won't stand still to try again...
<daftykins> eek
<knightwise> she never fully recovered.  Says she is like a phone battery that only charges 80%
<daftykins> well, that's definitely better than nothing
<daftykins> was it a busy work life that did it?
<knightwise> Work mostly, Giving 120 percent for 4 years on end
<knightwise> bad bosses who offered her no help
<knightwise> and one day .. poof: she could no longer go up the stairs
<zxmoy-pi> work them till they're knackered, there's plenty more waiting for a job :-/
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: very true
<knightwise> drone 4993 is defective, replace with drone 4994
<knightwise> she always says she got the "BSOD" for 3 years and only then slowy rebooted
<knightwise> she is now a therapist counceling people with stress issues, (Shiatsu and relaxation therapy) and works in our company as a trainer/coach teaching entrepreneurs about Social Media
<zxmoy-pi> amazon are walking themselves into a massive lawsuit soon with the same treatment of their warehouse workers
<zxmoy-pi> technically they work for other companies for amazon but some smart lawyer will find a way to nail them
<knightwise> yep. Welcome to the new slavery
<knightwise> Same thing with online stores like zalando and stuff
<knightwise> order-pickers are the slaves of the next decenium
<zxmoy-pi> till robots put them out of work
 * knightwise is currently working for a company helping them with Chatbots and AI, 
<knightwise> take a gooood hard look at the helpdesk/callcenter agent.
<knightwise> cuz a lot of them arent going to be around for that much longer
<zxmoy-pi> no no, they promised those jobs weren't at risk from robots...
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: every time you say "hey google" or'hey alexa" you are feeding them linguistic data that helps their voice recognition systems become smarter
<knightwise> the smarter they get .. the faster they can replace a menial callcenter agent
<zxmoy-pi> i have never used alexa or hey google
<zxmoy-pi> never will
<zxmoy-pi> will never buy amazon
<knightwise> i have one in the office , /me needs to know how it works
<knightwise> hmm. Good article on reddit/r/commandline about a guy who wants to go full cli because hey plays to much games/pron
<zxmoy-pi> introduce him to rogue :-)
<knightwise> Rogue ?
<Laney> nethack
<Laney> the best of the genre
<zxmoy-pi> oh dear... rogue a console game from the 70s... excellent game.  try pixel dungeon on android for a modern prettier version
<Laney> 😈
<knightwise> hey Laney
<knightwise> nah , he doesnt wanna GAME on the Cli ,
<Laney> moin knightwise
<knightwise> he wants to get his scatterbrain under control and focus on whats important when he is using a computer
<zxmoy-pi> i do the same with as many console based apps as possible. it is good for reducing distractions
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: totally agree
 * knightwise working on a podcast on becoming a little more "cyber zen"
<Laney> well
<Laney> I have IRC in my terminal :P
<knightwise> lets see, irc, newsbeuter, rtv, twidge and Nano
<knightwise> although I should teach myself to use emacs
<zxmoy-pi> my irc is run on irssi on my rasp pi which i ssh into from any other device at home...
<zxmoy-pi> sc for spreadsheets
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: I run all my cli apps on my Pi3 in Cli via Tmux
<knightwise> oh , and alpine for mail !
<zxmoy-pi> i did try alpine but it didn't like my gmail at the time... must go look at it again
<knightwise> zxmoy-pi: works fine with Gmail via imap
<knightwise> tls and everything
<knightwise> hmm. I should take on of my older laptops and JUST put a cli interface on there :) see if it would be workable
<zxmoy-pi> freedos.... whoooooo!1!!! :-)
<diddledan> CPM!
<zxmoy-pi> i have looked at some of the z80 computers currently available to run cp/m....
<zxmoy-pi> no intel backdoors there :-)
 * diddledan tries to penetrate zxmoy-pi 's airgap
 * zxmoy-pi watches 3 feral cats approach ninja diddledans hiding spot...
<daftykins> first machine dropped off at the charity shop \o/
<diddledan> \o/
<zxmoy-pi> left in basket at the door, ring bell and leg it...
<diddledan> I love that term "leg it"
<zxmoy-pi> wonderfully visual, isn't it?
<daftykins> how'd you know?
<daftykins> <me> have you heard of Linux? <them> uh, no...?
<diddledan> did you explain via interpretive dance?
<daftykins> nay, some authentic Guernsey throat singing
<zxmoy-pi> no glove puppets to hand?
<diddledan> puppets? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkCfws0jtVA
 * diddledan might buy deadpool2
<diddledan> available on vudu (US only)
<daftykins> oooh i forgot that existed
<daftykins> my neighbour invited me to go see this new Antman one soon, could be amusing
 * diddledan whops the wasp
<daftykins> wow serious storm brewin' here, real rumbles coming from the channel - maybe over France
<diddledan> no, that's my stomach
<daftykins> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10
<daftykins> then you must be near me!
<diddledan> almost over top of you, by the looks of that cluster on the map
<daftykins> yip yip
 * knightwise back :) 
<daftykins> woohoo proper rain \o/
<knightwise> daftykins: lucky bastard
<knightwise> i just saw an astromech and a protocol droid in my back yard asking for directoins to jabba's palace
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> mmm caramel latté from next door also, aaaah life is good
<emma> hi
<emma> how do you make the factoids for ubottu?
<emma> !test
<lubotu3> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<daftykins> you have to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<daftykins> also hi :>
<emma> daftykins: wow i didn't know you were an ubuntu uk member
<daftykins> did you get anywhere with that lemon laptop of your aunts the other day? just done some full disassembly of a couple here myself which had faulty HDDs
<emma> i came here to find out how to make the factoids for ubottu because i can't remember how to make them for ubnotu lol
<daftykins> oh i'm not a member, i just lurk here since they've yet to ban me ;)
<emma> i didn't think there would be anyone here that knew me
<daftykins> and i can wave across at the English Channel at them!
<emma> lol
<daftykins> -at
<emma> i did put linux on her laptop but she hasn't seen it yet
<emma> it works okay i think i don't really know how to test it but i think it is okay
<daftykins> given the age it no doubt has clogged vents like the ones i got and failed HDDs :>
<emma> maybe i can try to clean it
<daftykins> https://dafty.rocks/nextcloud/s/w8J28nLfbbrs6bb - i'd been boring this lot with my pics
<daftykins> yeah, even easier if they're not like the two i had - HP and Compaq that needed even the LCD off to get down to the board :(
<emma> is that your domain?
<daftykins> yep
<emma> that's an awesome domain!
<daftykins> heh thanks
<emma> oh my gosh you took it apart completely
<emma> that's why you are always telling me to fix things for myself
 * m0nkey__ lurks here too
<emma> but that sort of taking it apart terrifies me
<daftykins> yeah, had i not sorted that cooling, it would've overheated for the people picking them up from the charity shop i just gave them to
<emma> i would never get it back together
<emma> hi m0nkey__
<daftykins> well if you google the range you can find the service manuals so it's quite easy to follow along
<emma> reading the service manual is a skill tho
<daftykins> m0nkey__: \o
<daftykins> naaah it just has pics
<daftykins> and "take out these screws"
<daftykins> i don't know how the guy got his data off them, because the original OSs just totally froze up due to the faulty HDDs + overheating
<daftykins> Louis is live \o/ www.twitch.tv/rossmanngroup
<m0nkey__> Happy little macbook
<emma> daftykins: you gave it to a charity?
<daftykins> yeah by chance 10m from my door is one of the UK chain of cancer research places, so i popped down and asked if they would take them to sell in their shop
<daftykins> so just this morning i took the first one in, loaded up with Xubuntu - we'll see if it shifts
<emma> wow thats awesome
<emma> oh wow
<daftykins> just been fixing up a small Dell desktop as well but i don't know if they'll take that
<daftykins> i had to put spare HDDs in of my own to get the laptops back to working order
<emma> someone will be lucky to have it
<daftykins> dunno if i'd go that far xD webcam and wifi were all working fine though - and they were able to play youtube videos fullscreen
<daftykins> currently zeroing the HDD in the desktop then i'll get an OS on there too
<emma> is that a good test?
<emma> i put kubuntu on my aunts laptop so its not like i found a light weight one
<emma> but i feel like it looks okay
<daftykins> depending on the specs it would most likely be impractical to run well for anyone without patience like me
<emma> i tried to test it by opening firefox over and over again and starting different youtube videos and playing them all at once.
<daftykins> if i were selling these for profit i'd be putting SSDs in for sure
<emma> it isn't fast like you are used to
<emma> but i think her laptop was not that fast when it had xp on it either
<daftykins> i dunno, it was a pretty simple OS
<daftykins> i cringed when i saw XP boot on this Dell desktop just now xD
<daftykins> hoping not to see that ever again :D
<daftykins> seriously though, you must join the SSD master race - computing will never be the same again! :D
<emma> i wish i could
<diddledan> did telegram just die?
<diddledan> https://outage.report/telegram seems yes
 * diddledan blames popey
<daftykins> xD
<marshmn> oh
<marshmn> I was wondering
<marshmn> I've only been using Telegram since the last week
<marshmn> yet another chat system though :/
<marshmn> thank goodness for Rambox
<popey> diddledan: did you break telegram again?!
<zxmoy-pi> he tried to send a message in morse via telegtam?! :-P
<m0nkey_> Too many chats.
<m0nkey_> keep it simples.
<m0nkey_> IRC
<m0nkey_> That was nearly a haiku
<brobostigon> :)
<zxmoy-pi> don't worry google has a plan... release so many chat platforms till everyone has their own...
<zxmoy-pi> then we'll all realise the mistake and switch to aol messenger :-)
<popey> Bring back ICQ
<m0nkey_> uh-oh!
<brobostigon> twelve monkeys on bbc4, :)
<zxmoy-pi> i ...think icq is still going...
<ali1234> produce is to products as consume is to ___?
<ali1234> i don't really like the term "consumables"
<zxmoy-pi> it is the common use word...
<daftykins> concur
<daftykins> my friend and his wife, a vat, just nipped back to my house to help trim my cat's claws (because i'm a wimp) after a night out (they're over from England for a wedding of one of our old school friends this weekend)
<daftykins> i crept in, locked her flap then went to find her, all curled up atop the bed sheets on the top floor
<daftykins> "oh, hello hooman"
<daftykins> bring the rest of them in and go up, she's already crept under the bed and is camped out there with the least impressed face ever on her :D
<daftykins> but right now she's forgotten, all is forgiven
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-08
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> hey brobostigon , daftykins
<brobostigon> hi knightwise
<knightwise> daftykins: managed to catch the cat ?
<zxmoy-pi> to get cat from under bed, tie towel to brush head. poke cat with brush, when cat attacks towel pull brush out, one captured moggy
<Knightwise> i wonder , if i run an app forwarded via X
<Knightwise> (like for example Hexchat right now)
<Knightwise> is there a way I can quit the session, return and "pick up" the app?
<Knightwise>  /join #oggcastplanet
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-09
<knightwise> Good morning interpeepz
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning knightwise
<knightwise> hey brobostigon  whazzup today
<brobostigon> knightwise: playtesting the pathfinder playtest with some friends this afternoon, i am the gm, my scenario.
<czajkowski> morning
<brobostigon> morning
<knightwise> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> knightwise: hows things?
<knightwise> Doing ok, trying to get my head around the problemsn and technology involving chatbots and AI for a project at work
<knightwise> interesting stuff to see how smart and how dumb computers are at the same time
<zxmoy-pi> smart a.i., real dumb :-)
<knightwise> yes indeed
<daftykins> knightwise: ah i had a comment regarding your X forwarding question yesterday, the better plan would be if you have something like a Pi running 24/7 you could make use of ZNC to keep your own IRC instance going, then you can use GUI clients like Hexchat to connect into that instance whichever computer you're on - if that's of any use
<daftykins> i've never tried it though, just have friends who use it - i'm still using the ancient screen + irssi combo
<zxmoy-pi> i did look at setting up the pi as an irc bouncer earlier but the configuration instructions for the software was... not great...
<zxmoy-pi> so irssi it is :-)
<daftykins> open source standard then ;)
 * daftykins ducks
<zxmoy-pi> nah, even open source can be counted on for rambling blogs or instructions good enough. but irc bouncer felt more like, here's the binary, good luck o/
<zxmoy-pi> i suspect the user group is so small that it hasn't gotten that far yet
<daftykins> was that its' actual name? because i'm pretty sure ZNC would be easy
<marxjohnson> does x2go have an option to keep your session alive when you disconnect?  I may have imagined that though.
<zxmoy-pi> i looked at 2-3 irc bouncers... irssi has the capablity too but i ended up just using it as a console based irc client
<daftykins> honestly, forwarding a whole GUI app instead of something like ZNC is wholly wasteful
<daftykins> plus the experience would suffer greatly
<zxmoy-pi> bandwidth is cheap... :-)
<daftykins> no it's not, when mobile
<zxmoy-pi> but it would irk me to connect via a remote desktop option when it should just be forwarding text...
<daftykins> and it's latency that'd matter
<daftykins> 'xactly
<zxmoy-pi> ssh is forwarding text.... :-)
<daftykins> nobody disputed that
<daftykins> and you can claim that random blogs and what not help spread info on things but more often than not they contain really bad practices :D
<zxmoy-pi> true, but they often can be the software configuration version of youtube unboxing videos
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/NateLanxon/status/1027314148810604547
<daftykins> diddledan: what a load of ship
<zxmoy-pi> don't barge your way into this conversation
<daftykins> xD
<zxmoy-pi> otherwise we'll be to hull and back...
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-10
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> hey everyone
<brobostigon> hi
<knightwise> Has any of you ever played with Angular ?
<knightwise> srr , Bootstrap
<marxjohnson> Yes, and yes
<knightwise> marxjohnson: silly question but is this somehing I can compare to Wordpress (with a full backend ?) or more like a static html/css webpage  ?
<marxjohnson> Bootstrap?  It's a frontend UI framework, not really comparable to something like Wordpress which is a full web application. You can, for example, get Wordpress themes that are based on Bootstrap.
<knightwise> ok, So lets say I want to make a simple one-pager website (Company logo, contact details) would Bootstrap be a good choice to have something that looks half decent ?
<marxjohnson> Yes
<marxjohnson> Assuming you're happy to hand-code the HTML
<knightwise> hmm.. i think i might be able to look at that.
<marxjohnson> Bootstrap essentially gives you some nicer-than-the-browser's default styles, then a bunch of CSS classes to apply to your elements which will style them responsive layouts, and UI components
<marxjohnson> The documentation has examples of what it provides: https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/components/buttons/ https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/layout/overview/
<knightwise> so for a quick noob-fix I could download a template , throw the html into a wysiwyg editor, swap out text and images and .. upload the shbang ?
<marxjohnson> I guess so, as long as your wysiwyg editor doesnt screw with the markup too much
<knightwise> yep ,
<knightwise> But unlike Wordpress I won't need SQL and PHP to run it, right ?
<marxjohnson> Right
<knightwise> correct
<knightwise> that simplifies things. Gonna give it a looksee if i can get it running on the pi and mess with the html
<knightwise> thanx marxjohnson
<knightwise> basically I need something to put together simple onepager websites for clients that don"t have a "real" website yet
<diplo> Lots of free sites out there for Bootstrap templates
<knightwise> yeah that's what i'm looking at.
<czajkowski> aloha
<mgdm> o/
<knightwise>  harg
<knightwise> Thats it
<knightwise> i'm building a pi speaker for the office
<knightwise> Got a google home to try out
<knightwise> but just like the sonos I find it .. lacking
<ali1234> think of bootstrap as a library you can use to make a wordpress theme
<ali1234> or a theme for any other website
<daftykins> i use a pi running picoreplayer plugged into my AV receiver over HDMI to stream music in my lounge, from logitech media server which is already present to run the squeezebox in my bedroom - works quite nicely
<diplo> Sounds interesting daftykins - just bought my piups for my car setup
<daftykins> :D
<ujjain> How realistic is it that my friend using Ubuntu can do a pull up holding on to a 30kg dumbell between his legs?
<mgdm> if he can do that while actively using Ubuntu I will be impressed
<zxmoy-pi> could be a vinatge luggable computer that's the dumbell...
<brobostigon> get-iplayer --get 7279 :)
<mgdm> what's that?
<diplo> Download and see ? :D
<daftykins> heh nope
<daftykins> brobostigon could be tricking us with something nasty like Corrie!
<brobostigon> twelve monkeys, :)
<daftykins> hmm have no idea what that is
<brobostigon> its a terry gilliam film.
<daftykins> have we got any Manx folk left? curious what their current bank notes look like
<daftykins> hrmm someone getting in touch to say they'll need to handle medical records, can't say i've had to deal with that before - i remembered the regs 'HIPAA' but that seems to be US only, anyone know what it is in the UK?
<diplo> I believe it's just the DPA ( data protection act ) that covers it here
<diplo> So now, that would also be extended to GDPR
<daftykins> mmm, people seem to be getting easily duped into the idea that they have to encrypt all their storage and email attachments to meet GDPR, which is false
<daftykins> http://researchbriefings.files.parliament.uk/documents/SN07103/SN07103.pdf - this seems useful too
<daftykins> thanks diplo
<diplo> Yeah lots of that stuff going around, consultants are causing part of the issue and the laws themselves are so wishy washy that it's going to take case law probably to get it defined better
<diplo> But  Ithink it has done its initial job, make people more aware of what data they store
<knightwise> the law is a disaster
<knightwise> we have been doing some consulting with small businesses around it.. its sooo unclear
<knightwise> especially when you have people processing data for you
<diplo> Yup, we do that for our customers, so we are DPA or whatever the title is
<daftykins> much preferred my work before i had to start trawling through long documents to see what was right and wrong xD
<awilkins> The 12 Monkeys TV series was pretty enjoyable
<awilkins> Although like many time-travel dramas it suffers from plot inflation
<diplo> Haven't finished that yet, got sidetracked, good reminder thanks awilkins :)
<awilkins> The intrinsic problem with time travel drama is like any of us have any chance vs the first megalomaniac with a time machine
<awilkins> TBH If Thanos had any brains, he would just have gone back in time and established natural limits in the ecosystems he sought to police
<awilkins> And no-one would ever have known or cared that he'd done it
<awilkins> Except maybe to think "Huh, the ecosystem seems curiously well designed to stop us all killing ourselves with a Malthusian crisis... maybe there's a benevolent god looking out for us?"
<awilkins> Instead "I'MMA GONNA MAKE YOUR GRANNY VANISH AND EXPECT NO RETALIATION AT ALL FROM THE WHOLE UNIVERSE OF SENTIENT BEINGS!". Not smart.
<diplo> But that wouldn't have made for a action packed film :)
<diplo> Want to buy a domain name for testing, short url... suggestions as I've gone blank :)
<zxmoy-pi> derp.com ?
<diplo> I'm guessing registered :D
<zxmoy-pi> blab flub barf blub
<daftykins> diplo.rocks
<daftykins> (:
<diplo> Well it's free :)
<diplo> tuat, kaliam or ombos ? what do you reckon
<diddledan> 👍🏻.ws
<diddledan> I've got 🎳🎩.ws
<diplo> I can't make out them that well in irssi and my rubbish eyesight :)
<zxmoy-pi> ::copied to mousepad:: ... bowling and a tophat...
<daftykins> i'd not seen that 'unattended-upgrade in progress' shutdown splash message before, hrmm - definitely not the way i'd like to see updates applied (ubuntu 18.04 on the old iMac i was gifted)
<diddledan> how old?
<daftykins> Late 2007 dinosaur, it's got until Mojave comes out then El Capitan might go EOL, then it'll be truly dumped by Apple given it can't have a newer release
<diddledan> golly, that is old
<daftykins> yep, i threw in a cheap SSD i had to hand and it almost runs ubuntu though ;)
<daftykins> in fact since ifixit sent me free replacement bits for my kit, as a Torx size 8 had died during working on that thing, i just put the last of the screws back in \o/
<zxmoy-pi> should have held it in with chewing gum... it would please steve jobs... :-P
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-11
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zxmoy-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<diplo> Afternoon all
<diplo> Anyone got any ideas on why Nextcloud13 may not run after upgrading from 16.04 server to 18.04, getting nothing in apache logs no php errors - not sure what to check atm
<diplo> phpinfo loads, cops ( ebook library works ), so don't think it's a config thing, more a NC thing, but no errors :D
<diplo> I give up and ask after spending hours at it! Fixed :/
#ubuntu-uk 2018-08-12
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<brobostigon> http://paizo.com/threads/rzs2vbli?Endless-Beer-Mug-of-Nothingness :)
<zxmoy-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> good morning !
<brobostigon> morning
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-05
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<m0nkey_> _o< <quack>
<m0nkey_>  ^
<zmoylan-pi> >^..^<
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-06
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> \o
 * m0nkey_ does a little dance
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> good news?
<zmoylan-pi> does a little boogie?
<m0nkey_> Just trying to liven this place up.
<m0nkey_> Or I could troll and persuade people to join the BSD side.
<m0nkey_> >:)
<zmoylan-pi> or go full dark side and os/2....
<zmoylan-pi> or a cluster of rasp pis in a c64 case.... an unholy amount of power...
<m0nkey_> lol
<m0nkey_> Oh geez, my manager just suggested to do "echo 1>/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<m0nkey_> I wish people wouldn't suggest that
<daftykins> what's that one in aid of?
<daftykins> just throwing together cables for a couple of ancient Dell core 2 duos and monitors i'm giving away for £20 here, had a couple of takers via a local trade website
<zmoylan-pi> wouldn't the apollo guidance computer bitcoin project mine bitcoin faster than those now? :-P
<daftykins> hey, you of all people enjoy polishing turds!
<zmoylan-pi> i see a big warm box that a cat would love to sleep on :-)
<daftykins> nah they're pretty cool
<daftykins> speaking of cats, just taken my little lady for her follow-up - the vet is happy with how her wound is healing
<zmoylan-pi> dell has made some very solid hardware and they list in there iirc
<zmoylan-pi> cone of shame worked or was it not needed in the end?
<daftykins> here's her in her new bandage with added cone of shame to prevent this one from being removed - https://i.imgur.com/Jbb6eLs.jpg
<daftykins> oh it's definitely helping, as she was licking it like mad before
<zmoylan-pi> on plus side, tv reception has never been better :-P
<zmoylan-pi> poor dear little kitty. give her some ear scritches from me
<daftykins> will do :) mmm she's still so youthful looking despite being 15
<zmoylan-pi> airane launch in a few mins... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ8HecMG2qs&feature=youtu.be
<zmoylan-pi> less than a min to launch
<daftykins> bah, she's a devil cat - https://i.imgur.com/Pjcj4xC.jpg
<daftykins> barely 9 hours on
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-07
<zmoylan-pi> just because you're ill doesn't mean you put aside the destruction of your hoomans stuff :-)
<daftykins> oh it's just her bandage already removed
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> \o
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-08
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-09
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<knightwise> morning everyone
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<knightwise> hey dude , hows it hangin mna
<zmoylan-pi> getting by. looking at replacing my rasp pi. the original 512mb model is starting to show it's age. now to budget it's replacement... :-P
<knightwise> Gonna go for the pi4 ?
<knightwise> I was wondering if that machine is strong enough to handle a Plex server.
<knightwise> That would help me out here at home, then I wouldn't need to keep a server running anymore
<zmoylan-pi> i'm leaning towards pi zero w. i'd prefer more ram, cpu with no need for heatsink or fan. the pi2 could do that too but i'm curious to see what the pi zero can do
<knightwise> that is indeed cool beans :)
<knightwise>  /me messing around with Deepin Linux
<knightwise> I think I might be in love
<knightwise> man this one mature os
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-10
<brobostigon> morning
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> \o
<knightwise> Good morning everyoone
<brobostigon> morning
#ubuntu-uk 2019-08-11
<brobostigon> morning
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<knightwise> how are you mab
<knightwise> man
<brobostigon> morning, not bad, and you?
<knightwise> hey brobostigon , at a second hand sale with the wife
<knightwise> booped some free wifi in the street and ssh'd into the home machine
<brobostigon> i hope you find some good things, :)
<knightwise> She's selling :)
<knightwise> cleaning up the old wardrobe
<brobostigon> :)
<knightwise> Gonna install Kali in a Vm on my lappie and snoop around
<brobostigon> :)
<zmoylan-pi> cue the hackers soundtrack as the hackers around the world do the big hack in various outdoor settings :-)
<zmoylan-pi> let's go!
<zmoylan-pi> for linux magazine fans... remember those, like broken kindles stuck together... :-P https://secure2.linuxjournal.com/pdf/dljdownload.php
